# Whats your latest pipe purchase?



## slyder

List your pipes, tobaccos or accessories.

Ill start with this weeks order:

Wessex Burley Slice
Petersons Old Dublin
petersons Perfect Plug
McClelland Frog Morton x2
Balkan Sasieni x2
Petersons University Flake

Pipes:

Stanwell #64 Colonial $29
Stanwell Gold Contrast Billiard $5


----------



## cp478

love the university flake!


----------



## MarkC

I have an order on the way:

GLP's Laurel Heights (3)
Balkan Sasieni (3)
Escudo (1)

Plus a Stanwell Golden Danish #139 (Bent Egg)

I've been neglecting my PAD for my TAD; this must stop! Or continue. Or something...


Oops...add another order: 2 250 gm boxes of FVF, thanks to this wallet eating site!


----------



## cp478

ooh escudo yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slyder

Ive got 2 tins of that baking and an open one thats been open for a year. Gets really good.


----------



## cp478

yeah i'm down to only 1 open tin of escudo


----------



## phager

Tobacco:

1 pound FVF
100g Rattay's Marlin Flake
100g Tambo

Pipes and accessories:
1 Missouri Meerschaum Legend
1 Missouri Meerschaum Missouri Pride
3 Shank Brushes
1 Pipemaster's Clean and Cure

I think I might have a problem


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Looks to me like you have a solution.

And, in the spirit of full disclosure. . .in the last 72 hours:
1 lbs FVF
4 oz 1792
4 oz Kendal Cream
4 oz Best Brown
4 oz Squadron Leader
50g Frog Morton
8 oz Ruins of Isengard
1 Savinelli Morino bent apple
1 estate Savinelli Milano 705KS

Checking the mail every 5 minutes.


----------



## vasypher

Tonight's order:

Escudo 1 50g tin
Peterson- University Flake 1 50g tin
Peterson- Old Dublin 1 50g tin
Peterson- Irish Flake 1 50g tin
Rattrays- Hal O' Wynd 1 100 gram tin
Rattrays- Old Gowrie 1 100 gram tin
Davidoff- Flake Medallions 1 50g tin
Samuel Gawith- Squadron Leader 2 250 gram boxes
Samuel Gawith- Full Virginia Flake 1 250 gram box
Samuel Gawith- 1792 Flake 1 250 gram box
Samuel Gawith- Navy Flake 1 250 gram box

Earlier Today I received a 100 gram tin of Red Rapparee


----------



## commonsenseman

Since everybody else is:

1 lb - 1792
1 lb - Kendal Plug
2 - 100g tins - Marlin Flake
1 - 50g tin - Erinmore Flake


----------



## Garin

I just picked up a Brigham 147 rusticated calabash. It's my new flake pipe -- or was supposed to be. But then when I got it home and actually stuck a flake in there I realized just how large that bowl actually is. It'll be a double flake pipe if I can stick to it


----------



## laloin

ummmm where are you guys getting FVF, all the online venders are out of stock, fill me in already heheh
troy


----------



## MarkC

It _was _Mars Cigars... 
But usually when one gets it, the others soon follow, so keep your eyes open! (They still have Squadron Leader, by the way.)


----------



## laloin

yep mars cigars out of stock of FVF and SL, I missed out again oh well
troy


----------



## d_day

1 pound of Stonehaven.


----------



## SmoknTaz

16 oz H&H Butternut Burley 
100g Orlik Golden Sliced
2oz Exhausted Rooster
100g MacB Vanilla Cream


----------



## Fritzchen

Drat !!

Swing-and-a-miss yet again on "1792" at the Mars Cigar party. "Honey? Whose idea was it to go out last night??"

So I then lindered my frustration by picking up a pound each of Best Brown Flake and Navy Flake. Life is still good!

My latest pipe acquisitions were a pre-trans Barling Birdseye saddle bit billiard and a James Upshall saddle bit Pot: Yes, I am an anglophile with a penchant for saddle bits.

The Upshall had 3 tins each of McClelland "Boston 1776" and "Epitome" to keep it company in the shipping box, along with myriad pipe cleaners.

And now off to the Saturday morning errands....and to pick up some Ball Mason jars!


----------



## mike t

an ardor urano
couple a tins of some sullivan's special mixture vintage

by the way are ardor pipes good smokers i saw this one and got it for less than 110.00 and from what i seen it was maybe smoked 1 time and sullivan's mixture boy is that stuff smooth.

( don't pet the sweaty stuff)

mike


----------



## afcnd

Hello all 

Sorry for that off-Topic msg.

If anyone is interested in some Turkish brands (Altinok, IMP, Sahin Pipo etc.) please just let me know.
I will leave Turkey in two weeks and move to USA.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...014-anyone-interested-premium-meerschaum.html


----------



## tonkingulf

16oz of Classic Burley Kake
4oz of Anni Kake


----------



## mbearer

Well I was pinching my pennies for when SG hit the states... Then decided I REALLY needed to stock up on some more C&D Stuff so - 

1lb Exhausted Rooster
1lb Opening Night
1lb Tuskagee Airman
8oz Ridin the Raid
and an 8 pack of samples... Lots of Turkish/Orientals and some Aros... 

Then, of course a couple of days after I break down I get work that some SG has hit the states... I missed out on FVF and still want to get a lb of that aging... but I did score 

1.5 Lbs 1792
8oz Squadron Leader

BUT, I am now done for a bit (well once I score the FVF LOL) I need to start weeding through the mass amounts I have... but I will be trying to work some more trades to try different things yet...
Mike


----------



## d_day

1 pound Stonehaven
250g FVF


----------



## laloin

for some reason beyond me, I can see Mbearer's work space at home full of parcels of tobacco, and his wife giving him the evil eye hahahhaha
troy


----------



## thewileyman

Arriving today:
A couple of estate pipes (a Peterson Shannon bulldog and a random billiard)
A tin each of McClelland's Aurora and Holiday Spirit

Ordered today:
4oz Shortcut to Mushrooms
2oz Squadron Leader
1 oz Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
1 oz McClelland's McRaspberry
1 tin McClellands Wilderness


----------



## d_day

Looks like pipesandcigars.com now has some bulk stuff. Looks like all the desireable stuff is gone, except for Squadron Leader. 

Found some at a B&M yesterday too, so it looks like it's at least trickling in for now.


----------



## slyder

Solani Aged Burley Flake x2
Solani White and Black

2nd order in a week. TAD kickin in

Almost sprung for a $54 bag of Stonehaven....almost. Ive got enough to last till a shipment comes in.


----------



## slyder

d_day said:


> 1 pound Stonehaven
> 250g FVF


OK........got a source? or is it a secret?


----------



## CaptainEnormous

2 lbs FVF
1 lbs BBF
12 oz 1792
8 oz Squadron
8 oz Balkan Flake
4 oz Kendal Flake
(had to stock up while I could!)
50g Frog Morton
8 oz Ruins of Isengard

Savinelli Moreno bent egg
Savinelli estate Milano canadian

Broke and happy =D


----------



## d_day

slyder said:


> OK........got a source? or is it a secret?


 Local B&M. They don't do internet sales, and I think I got the last of both. But, with the SG stuff starting to show up all over, I don't think that will be an issue.

But, if you want ot give them a try, they do phone orders and ship out of state. David's Gists and Tobacco, 909-803-2499.


----------



## WWhermit

d_day said:


> Local B&M. They don't do internet sales, and I think I got the last of both. But, with the SG stuff starting to show up all over, I don't think that will be an issue.
> 
> But, if you want ot give them a try, they do phone orders and ship out of state. David's Gists and Tobacco, 909-803-2499.


Hey, stop giving Linda's number out! She's a coveted, secret source!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## slyder

SG better start popping up.....im almost out of Balkan Flake


----------



## d_day

WWhermit said:


> Hey, stop giving Linda's number out! She's a coveted, secret source!!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


 Hey, the more she sells, the more she gets!


----------



## slyder

SG Balkan Flake 250g


----------



## dmkerr

A pound of C&D's Oriental Silk
Various tins made by GLP, C&D and McClellands
3 tins each of Rattray's Black Mallory, Jock's Mixture and Accountants.


----------



## nickdanforth

100g W.O. Larsen Signature Vintage Mixture
50g McClelland Grand Orientals Classic Samsun


----------



## Blackham

hi there I recently diverted from the cigar path and started this slope. I got some corn cob pipes from 4noggin as well as some bulk baccy (namaste, butternut burley) and a tin of davidoff. So far liking it, will upgrade to better pipes once i'm familiar with the techniques


----------



## Mitch

1 lb sg fvf 1/2 lb sg BBf. Now I have everything a man needs. Well I could always use more stonehaven.


----------



## keenween

6lb ps lnf - making this my go to (the price is right) and i might experiment cellaring some with rum

and for the deep cellar not to be seen for next 20 years:
4lb sg fvf
300g solani silver flake - my new fave
tins of abf, 633 v w/p, deep hollow, grey havens

there is my purchase for the year...now i just need some jars


----------



## Mister Moo

An ebay mess restored. Very nice smoking pipe.


----------



## Hermit

Bought this Castello the other day.
It might arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Samuel Gawith
250g box 1792 Flake
Balkan Flake
Navy Flake
1 tin University Flake
Haddo's Delight
Hope this will do me till the next dry spell is over. Thank god I stocked up on FVF, BBF last year, Have plenty aging in the cellar.


----------



## laloin

ok I went alittle nuts with the order button hehe
1 lb of FVF
1 lb of firedance flake
half a pound of 1792 
3 tins of Uni flake
2 tins of Robert McConnell Red virginia 
2 tins of Robert McConnell Scottish Flake
did I go overboard heheheh
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

laloin said:


> .....did I go overboard heheheh.....


Nope, seems perfectly reasonable to me ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Today I was able to order another pound of SG FVF and another Savinelli 320 EX and I am so happy to get this pipe again.:rockon: Note I had ordered this same pipe before but it had a small crack in the shank and I exchanged it for a Savinelli 606 EX, but now I will have two Savinelli EX pipes.p


----------



## slyder

SG Medium Virginia Flake
Stobekke Luxury Navy Flake
Bently pipe lighter

Ok thats it im done! Spent waaaaaaaaaaaaay too much this month.


----------



## laloin

think we've all spent way too much on our TAD, and PAD heheh
but all good, we get to smoke the tobacco in ohhhhh a year heheh
troy


----------



## WWhermit

Decided to pick up an 8oz bag of Stonehaven from a local B&M. She still has one left, and I spoke with Linda (owner) yesterday. She said she's more than happy to send out orders to folks. Give her a call if you want that last bag! She also had 2 8oz bags of Penzance as well.

909-803-2400

I don't get anything out of this, just trying to help the other BOTLs.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## d_day

WWhermit said:


> Decided to pick up an 8oz bag of Stonehaven from a local B&M. She still has one left, and I spoke with Linda (owner) yesterday. She said she's more than happy to send out orders to folks. Give her a call if you want that last bag! She also had 2 8oz bags of Penzance as well.
> 
> 909-803-2400
> 
> I don't get anything out of this, just trying to help the other BOTLs.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


You know, it's funny, when I posted her number on a previous page, I didn't realize I accidentally posted the fax number. For anyone that tried to call and got the fax instead, I apologize.


----------



## SmoknTaz

WWhermit said:


> Decided to pick up an 8oz bag of Stonehaven from a local B&M. She still has one left, and I spoke with Linda (owner) yesterday. She said she's more than happy to send out orders to folks. Give her a call if you want that last bag! She also had 2 8oz bags of Penzance as well.
> 
> 909-803-2400
> 
> I don't get anything out of this, just trying to help the other BOTLs.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


My wife is going to kill me IF/WHEN she finds out how much I've spent this week on my TAD. Thanks for the 411, if you guys don't see me around for a while you'll know why. :help:


----------



## WWhermit

SmoknTaz said:


> My wife is going to kill me IF/WHEN she finds out how much I've spent this week on my TAD. Thanks for the 411, if you guys don't see me around for a while you'll know why. :help:


Just in case, can you put me in your will for your tobacco cellar? 

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## slyder

Penzance is gone!! AND IT WASNT ME THAT BOUGHT IT!!!!


----------



## thebayratt

Not really a purchase, but a free sample.


----------



## luckydog

Bought my first meerschaum pipe off ebay. Hope it's as nice as the photos.


----------



## d_day

Found an old tin of Erinmore Flake at the lounge I smoke in, leftover stock from the previous owner. The new owner doesn't do much pipe stuff. It's from when it was still Murray & Sons.


----------



## SmoknTaz

d_day said:


> Found an old tin of Erinmore Flake at the lounge I smoke in, leftover stock from the previous owner. The new owner doesn't do much pipe stuff. It's from when it was still Murray & Sons.


Nice, I wonder what other treasures they have left hiding in storage. hmmmmmm


----------



## Ben.Reilly

C&D Gentleman Caller
Lord of the Rings Sampler

p


----------



## MarkC

Moe's Confetti (1 lb)
Union Square (3 tins)
Balkan Sasieni (3)
Laurel Heights (3)
Petersons Perfect Plug (1)
Meridian (1)


----------



## d_day

SmoknTaz said:


> Nice, I wonder what other treasures they have left hiding in storage. hmmmmmm


The only thing they have left now is a single tin of some dunhill blend. It's one of the less popular ones, standard mixture medium. I think it's a 100g tin.


----------



## Granger

thebayratt said:


> Not really a purchase, but a free sample.


I liked the House of Windsor blends, especially Revelation. The Maple one never did it for me, but some friends smoked it and love Maple Street, which is said to be a fair copy. Enjoy!


----------



## slyder

broke down and bought a Xikar pipe lighter and a butane zippo insert.


----------



## TXsmoker

I picked up a tin of Grey Havens, a tin of McClellands Holiday Spirit, and a tin of W O Larson Signature.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this evening I ordered 48 ounces of PS Navy Flake after smoking my 9th bowl.p After 9 bowls of great flavor I had to get off of my "buns" and "do the right thing".:yo:


----------



## lbiislander

Wednesday Oct 20th, Savinelli 606, my FIRST pipe


----------



## Reverie Forest

Just bought a Peterson bulldog with a p-lip: my first p-lip. And I do love it! I was frightened by everyone's mixed reviews, and to fork over the money on something I didn't know I would like. But I'm glad I took the shot.
It's been broken in with Solani's aged burley flake, and have now been putting C&D's exhausted rooster through it every morning.
I'm a happy man.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

lbiislander said:


> Wednesday Oct 20th, Savinelli 606, my FIRST pipe


Congrats on your first pipe!
Great choice going with Savinelli.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SmoknTaz

lbiislander said:


> Wednesday Oct 20th, Savinelli 606, my FIRST pipe


Congrats, which finish did you choose?


----------



## slyder

just scored a Stanwell Royal Silver #86 thats unsmoked for $35!!


----------



## GlassEye

I just ordered: 
OGS
GLP Union Square
3P's
Solani ABF
McC CC09
McC CC10
H&H sampler
Now, I have to wait.


----------



## Jessefive

slyder said:


> just scored a Stanwell Royal Silver #86 thats unsmoked for $35!!


I was bidding on that! But was busy when it ended, nice score!!


----------



## slyder

Sorry Jesse. Thats the bad thing about ebay.......more than likely you will be bidding against puff members. I can honestly say i wasnt sniping like most people do. I put my bid in with 4 minutes to go and walked away from the computer.


----------



## lbiislander

SmoknTaz said:


> Congrats, which finish did you choose?


It's not rough (sandbalsted ?). Does that make it smooth?


----------



## Jessefive

slyder said:


> Sorry Jesse. Thats the bad thing about ebay.......more than likely you will be bidding against puff members. I can honestly say i wasnt sniping like most people do. I put my bid in with 4 minutes to go and walked away from the computer.


No worries! I wasn't really fighting for it, I just put in an early bid and meant to come back. It looks like a great pipe! Be sure to post pics when it comes in so I can be jealous.


----------



## SmoknTaz

lbiislander said:


> It's not rough (sandbalsted ?). Does that make it smooth?


Could be sandblasted smooth :dunno: Post a pic if you can. Pipe p0rN is always encouraged!


----------



## lbiislander

SmoknTaz said:


> Could be sandblasted smooth :dunno: Post a pic if you can. Pipe p0rN is always encouraged!


I hope this works, my first time trying to upload pics.
















Can't seem to add pics to this post. They are in an album on my profile page.


----------



## Jessefive

This pics are a bit blurry, but that looks like a nice pipe! A smooth bent billiard like that was my first pipe too!

Here is my latest ebay purchase: a Stanwell #71 estate. It was part of a 5 pipe lot ($26, score!), but the others are mostly basket pipes. This one was the reason I bid. A bit of cleanup, and the first bowl smoked wonderfully. I have plans for this to be my English blend pipe.


----------



## lbiislander

The pics are blurry because they were taken with my phone. Couldn't get the good pics out of my camera (no cable). Looks like Murphy has moved back into my house!


----------



## SmoknTaz

lbiislander said:


> I hope this works, my first time trying to upload pics.
> View attachment 33092
> 
> 
> View attachment 33093
> 
> 
> Can't seem to add pics to this post. They are in an album on my profile page.


Looks pretty smooth to me! Nice pick up, let us know how it smokes ipe:


----------



## lbiislander

When I got it, I tried some Maltese Falcon and Three Oaks Syrian. Both seemed a little hot, but since it was my first pipe and first bowl, I didn't know what to expect. Saturday I bought FM ATP and noticed how much cooler it was, unless my skills improved over 3 days.


----------



## manny816

I was lucky to find a b&m that had 1lbs of Penzance and 2lbs of Stonehaven. Purchased them all. The only bad part is that they are 3000 miles away. Have to wait about 5 days before ups gets it home.


----------



## slyder

Penzance 8oz
Solani White & Black
PS Luxury Twist Flake 4oz
PS Luxury Bullseye Flake 4 oz


----------



## WWhermit

manny816 said:


> I was lucky to find a b&m that had 1lbs of Penzance and 2lbs of Stonehaven. Purchased them all. The only bad part is that they are 3000 miles away. Have to wait about 5 days before ups gets it home.


Linda hooked you up, eh? :wink:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Zeabed

Delivery expected this week from p&c and IRC:

Dan - Black Velvet - three 50g. tins 
Dan - Blue Note - 50g. tin 
Mac Baren - Original Choice - two 100g. tins 
Altadis Bulk - 1-M 8oz.
Hearth & Home - Anniversary Kake - 8oz.
Hearth & Home - Virginia Spice - 16oz.
HPCS Bulk - Trout Stream - 16oz.
Hearth & Home - AJ's VaPer - 1oz.


----------



## dj1340

Zeabed said:


> Delivery expected this week from p&c and IRC:
> 
> Dan - Black Velvet - three 50g. tins
> Dan - Blue Note - 50g. tin
> Mac Baren - Original Choice - two 100g. tins
> Altadis Bulk - 1-M 8oz.
> Hearth & Home - Anniversary Kake - 8oz.
> Hearth & Home - Virginia Spice - 16oz.
> HPCS Bulk - Trout Stream - 16oz.
> Hearth & Home - AJ's VaPer - 1oz.


Nice selection, I have about 2 lbs of Black Velvet aging, man I love that stuff


----------



## manny816

WWhermit said:


> Linda hooked you up, eh? :wink:
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Linda was a pleasure to deal with, as well as another west coast B&M. I will be in San Diego on Thursday and have the opportunity to thank them in person.


----------



## lbiislander

Well for those of you keeping score, my Sav is from the Logo series, a new series so it isn't on a lot of web sites yet. Still looking for a cable so I can upload good pics from my camera.


----------



## MarkC

Just ordered three tins each of...

Penzance
McClelland Matured Virginia No. 24
McClelland Matured Virginia No. 27
Union Square


----------



## Jack Straw

In the last 2 days, 4 Tins McConnell Scottish Cake, 4 Tins Penzance, and a Peterson Kinsale XL23. Pics of the pipe when it comes!


----------



## Fritzchen

After a very brief remission following the last SG goldrush, TAD and to a lesser extend PAD returned with a vengeance recently::fear:

Ashton Pebble Grain LX Saddlebit Billiard
Penzance
G&H Rum Flake
G&H Bright CR Flake
G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake

Rule, Britannia.


----------



## owaindav

I picked up a calabash last week from fleabay. It was listed as a wood pipe with meer insert. Unfortunately it was a ceramic insert. Fortunately, I do believe it turns out to be a gourd and not wood. Only paid $36 for it too.

It's a good pipe all in all though. Debating whether or not to get a meer insert. It will cost me as much as the pipe did.

Now I'm looking at growing some gourds and seeing if I can make one! Anyone have any idea about this? I know it's some kind of African gourd but can't find the right ones.


----------



## Mr.Friday

Boswell bent volcano and 4oz. of Christmas Cookie and Mac Barren Cube


----------



## nothingclever

A few weeks ago I purchased 24oz of PS Luxury Navy Flake. Because I am in WA I had to ship it to a co-workers relative in Portland OR. He is going down do pick it up for me in the next week. 

To tide me over...I purchased 16oz of McClelland Red Cake.


----------



## Bunker

I actually managed to swing a trade for some '07 Stonehaven :wink:


----------



## neonblackjack

Ouch, this thread really put a burn to my credit card. 

I'm a brand-new pipe smoker (patiently breaking in my peterson tankard) and so far the only tobaccos I have tried are a cavendish blend from a local tobacconist, and Captain Black in the White pouch. I've actually enjoyed the Captain Black more than the houseblend, if only because the captain black burns a lot easier, smells great and seems to give more carbon to the breaking in process.
However, both tobaccos taste pretty thin, and I just know that's not the way it has to be; so...

I've read over your purchases and recommendations and bought WAAYY too much tobacco from 4noggins. I got:

DAN Tobacco GORDON PYM 50g
DAN Tobacco HAMBORGER VEERMASTER 50g
DAN Tobacco TREASURES OF IRELAND: LIMERICK 50g
G.L. Pease BARBARY COAST 2oz
G.L. Pease HADDO'S DELIGHT 2oz
A.C. Petersen ESCUDO 50g
PRINCE ALBERT - 14oz Can
Solani 660 SILVER FLAKE 100g
G.L. Pease FILLMORE 2oz
Robert McConnell SCOTTISH FLAKE 50g
Reiner: Long Golden Flake 100g
Orlik GOLDEN SLICED 50g
McClelland 5100 RED CAKE 2oz
CARTER HALL - 2oz
F&K Merde de Cheval 1.5 oz.
McClelland WILDERNESS - 50g

and a Missouri Meerschaum Missouri Pride Corncob.
Whew...Slippery, slippery slope...

Any suggestions as to which tin I should crack open first? I have some eager tastebuds. 
Thanks, everybody, for your recommendations, and all the great information you've posted elsewhere in this forum.

Cheers!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Wow Jack, talk about jumping in with both feet! You're certainly off to a very good start. Welcome to the pipe side of things and enjoy your stay ipe:


----------



## MarkC

neonblackjack said:


> Whew...Slippery, slippery slope...


Slope? Sounds like you've already hit bottom to me!


----------



## timothy.ll

Last received purchases:
Gatlin-Burlier Freehand estate (now fully s/a'd and smoking beautifully!)
IMCO Streamline lighter
Peterson's University Flake 50g

Purchases in transit:
Mr. Groum billiard estate
Pipe Zippo (a third the price on ebay as locally!)
Tipa Olivewood half-bent estate
Falcon estate (black anodized)

Solani - Aged Burley Flake 50g
Balkan Sasieni 50g
Esoterica - Margate 50g

Excited!


----------



## mbearer

neonblackjack said:


> Any suggestions as to which tin I should crack open first? I have some eager tastebuds.
> Thanks, everybody, for your recommendations, and all the great information you've posted elsewhere in this forum.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Jack,

If I had to go back in time to first starting the pipe (which isn't that long ago) I wish I had started with Prince Albert and I would recomend cracking that 14oz tub. It isn't going to blow you away but it has a steady even solid flavor. It's also really easy to pack and light and will help you get used to a smoking tempo and the flavors. It is a very forgiving smoke. Then once you get better with the ritual of packing and lighting and your cadence start opening up the other tins of higher end baccy you got.

That 14oz tub will last you a bit, help you become a better piper and your other tins are just going to get better with age.

Just the thoughts of a 7 month smoker who tried 10 years ago and gave up LOL. For the price PA is a nice smoke too and I have an open tub and 2 more in my cellar  
Mike


----------



## laloin

mbearer said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> If I had to go back in time to first starting the pipe (which isn't that long ago) I wish I had started with Prince Albert and I would recomend cracking that 14oz tub. It isn't going to blow you away but it has a steady even solid flavor. It's also really easy to pack and light and will help you get used to a smoking tempo and the flavors. It is a very forgiving smoke. Then once you get better with the ritual of packing and lighting and your cadence start opening up the other tins of higher end baccy you got.
> 
> That 14oz tub will last you a bit, help you become a better piper and your other tins are just going to get better with age.
> 
> Just the thoughts of a 7 month smoker who tried 10 years ago and gave up LOL. For the price PA is a nice smoke too and I have an open tub and 2 more in my cellar
> Mike


you mean your broom closet as your celler right mike 
yep mike's right go for the Prince Albert, it's a straight Burley and it builds a nice cake fast, then go for the others 
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

mbearer said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> If I had to go back in time to first starting the pipe (which isn't that long ago) I wish I had started with Prince Albert and I would recomend cracking that 14oz tub. It isn't going to blow you away but it has a steady even solid flavor. It's also really easy to pack and light and will help you get used to a smoking tempo and the flavors. It is a very forgiving smoke. Then once you get better with the ritual of packing and lighting and your cadence start opening up the other tins of higher end baccy you got.
> 
> That 14oz tub will last you a bit, help you become a better piper and your other tins are just going to get better with age.
> 
> Just the thoughts of a 7 month smoker who tried 10 years ago and gave up LOL. For the price PA is a nice smoke too and I have an open tub and 2 more in my cellar
> Mike


+1 Good advice here. 
Difficult as it will be, try to resist the urge to be in a hurry to crack everything open and try it. Take your time with the Prince and Carter Hall at first. You will really appreciate the other blends much more once you have a month or so of puffing behind you. FWIW, I also have a couple tubs of PA and plan to always have some on hand.


----------



## neonblackjack

Diodon nepheligina said:


> +1 Good advice here.
> Difficult as it will be, try to resist the urge to be in a hurry to crack everything open and try it. Take your time with the Prince and Carter Hall at first. You will really appreciate the other blends much more once you have a month or so of puffing behind you. FWIW, I also have a couple tubs of PA and plan to always have some on hand.


Thank you three for this advice; it will be very good for me to keep this in consideration, as the self-restraint is somewhat against my character. If you hadn't suggested that I hold my horses and ease myself into these great smokes, I probably would try to sample everything right away. I understand where you are coming from, and it makes good sense, so I will try to resist the urge to break into the prettiest tin as soon as it arrives.
I bought the big tin of Prince Albert because I've heard it's a great starter, and because I've read that it was William Faulkner's favorite weed. We can't help but try to emulate our idols just a little, can we?

and @laloin: Haha, I still haven't figured out if people _really_ mean their cellar when they say cellar. I usually assume it just means pantry. Does it make a difference? Or does it just mean a mason jar in a cool, dark place?


----------



## B.L. Sims

Hmm, lets see. From last nights order: 

Villager 1888 Mid Day 50g 
Escudo 50g 
Hartwell Evening Stroll 2oz 
G.L. Pease Chelsea Morning 2oz 
G.L. Pease Barbary Coast 2oz 
Orlik Golden Slices 100g 
Presbyterian Mixture 50g 
Rattaray's Hal O the Wynd 100g 

No name briar (cup o joes 29 dollar pipe) 
softy bits (im a clencher) 

Im still firmly in my "trying everything I can" phase though I do have some favorites already.


----------



## timothy.ll

B.L. Sims said:


> softy bits (im a clencher)


Softy bits kick ass.


----------



## neonblackjack

timothy.ll said:


> Softy bits kick ass.


Those look like a great idea. Do they make the pipe easier/more comfortable to clench?


----------



## timothy.ll

neonblackjack said:


> Those look like a great idea. Do they make the pipe easier/more comfortable to clench?


Absolutely! They've made a world of difference to me, especially with my heavy-ish full-bent Jeantet. I can actually work or read without worrying about scarring my pipe bits or always keeping one hand free.


----------



## B.L. Sims

I figured for $3/2 id give them a shot.
Im pretty sure ive bit a hole clean through the stem on one of my MM's - abiet cheap plastic but I digress.
Even though my next step up is a $30 briar id like to not disfigure the stem too much.


----------



## Garin

On my trip to victoria, I picked up 50g of Morris flake (a house blend Virginia), 100g of long golden flake, and 50g of solani's vaper flake. 

I also picked up a shiny new Peterson XL21 rusticated fishtail bulldog. This will be my official PhD pipe, and will be smoked first only after my successful (hopefully) defence!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Garin said:


> On my trip to victoria, I picked up 50g of Morris flake (a house blend Virginia), 100g of long golden flake, and 50g of solani's vaper flake.
> 
> I also picked up a shiny new Peterson XL21 rusticated fishtail bulldog. This will be my official PhD pipe, and will be smoked first only after my successful (hopefully) defence!


Nice haul, Garin. From what you posted, it sounds like you are past prelims and just awaiting your dissertation defense? Confidence, good man, confidence. You have spent years immersed in your field. You know your stuff. Regardless of your level of mastery of your subject, however, your committee members will still likely probe to find the boundaries of your knowledge- after all, it is their job. All the best to you, in what sounds like the home stretch. And get plenty of rest before your defense. :tu

It will be one sweet bowl to smoke after all are patting you on the back.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I jarred up a pound of Penzance which I received today.p After tying this tobacco I have added it to my regular rotation; this tobacco is definitely something special.:hippie:


----------



## MarkC

timothy.ll said:


> Softy bits kick ass.


I think you're putting them on the wrong end.

But seriously, I love 'em! I started using them to protect the pipe, but I think they probably are good for my teeth as well.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Coffee-Cup said:


> This evening I jarred up a pound of Penzance which I received today.p After tying this tobacco I have added it to my regular rotation; this tobacco is definitely something special.:hippie:


Getting mine this weekend, can't wait to try it! :woohoo:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Just got a big sampler of 2oz each of G&H flakes & ropes, and some others.

Ropes
Happy Brown Bogie Unsliced
Black Irish X
Rum Twist Unsliced
Brown Irish X Unsliced
Sweet Whiskey

Flakes
Best Brown Flake #2
Bob's Chocolate Flake
Bosun Cut Plug
Bright CR Flake
Brown Flake Unscented
Coniston Cut Plug
Dark Flake Unscented
Rum Flake

Other
Dark Bird's Eye

Also got a couple oz each of:

Charles Fairmorn Lancer Slices
Stokkebye Cube Cut
C&D Bayou Night


----------



## manny816

Pulled the trigger on a Peterson Killarney 80s and a few tins

Long Golden Flake
St. James Flake
Maltese Falcon
Meridian
Chelsea Morning
Westminster


----------



## fluffy

Just bought an intriguing carved pipe from ebay fro 30 odd, with free shipping.

Also in the idst of buying some Frog Morton on the Town, some Rum Flake and perhaps some other tobaccos


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Just got a big sampler of 2oz each of G&H flakes & ropes, and some others.
> 
> Ropes
> Happy Brown Bogie Unsliced
> Black Irish X
> Rum Twist Unsliced
> Brown Irish X Unsliced
> Sweet Whiskey
> 
> Flakes
> Best Brown Flake #2
> Bob's Chocolate Flake
> Bosun Cut Plug
> Bright CR Flake
> Brown Flake Unscented
> Coniston Cut Plug
> Dark Flake Unscented
> Rum Flake
> 
> Other
> Dark Bird's Eye
> 
> Also got a couple oz each of:
> 
> Charles Fairmorn Lancer Slices
> Stokkebye Cube Cut
> C&D Bayou Night


I have been eyeing the GH Flake and Rope tobaccos for a while now and I can't remember seeing anyone comment on them here; if they did I certainly missed it. When you do try these tobaccos would you give us some feedback on your experience.:yo:


----------



## commonsenseman

Coffee-Cup said:


> I have been eyeing the GH Flake and Rope tobaccos for a while now and I can't remember seeing anyone comment on them here; if they did I certainly missed it. When you do try these tobaccos would you give us some feedback on your experience.:yo:


I like their Brown Bogie. Dark Flake Unscented is pretty good too.


----------



## Jack Straw

Coffee-Cup said:


> I have been eyeing the GH Flake and Rope tobaccos for a while now and I can't remember seeing anyone comment on them here; if they did I certainly missed it. When you do try these tobaccos would you give us some feedback on your experience.:yo:


Moe, the GH Ropes and Flakes are terrific. I'm a big fan of the Brown Irish X, which is probably the second strongest tobacco out there after Tambolaka. It's way better than SG rope. I've got 500g of it coiled up in mason jars, let me know if you want a sample. :dude: I can also sample you some Brown Flake unscented. Dark flake is also quite good, it's in a similar vein to 1792/Bracken Flake, except "on steroids." It can be had unflavored or with the full lakeland flowery stuff, which I actually like. I've been meaning to get more, but it has not been my top priority.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


> I like their Brown Bogie. Dark Flake Unscented is pretty good too.


Jeff! Initially you threw me "for a loop" with Brown Bogie, but then I realized you were talking about "Happy Brown Bogie Unsliced".:juggle: That beautiful coiled rope of tobacco looks absolutely scrumptious.:hungry: I am listing Brown Bogie and Dark Flake in my Tobacco Black Book" with a star in front of it; thanks for the heads up.:yo:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Jack Straw said:


> Moe, the GH Ropes and Flakes are terrific. I'm a big fan of the Brown Irish X, which is probably the second strongest tobacco out there after Tambolaka. It's way better than SG rope. I've got 500g of it coiled up in mason jars, let me know if you want a sample. :dude: I can also sample you some Brown Flake unscented. Dark flake is also quite good, it's in a similar vein to 1792/Bracken Flake, except "on steroids." It can be had unflavored or with the full lakeland flowery stuff, which I actually like. I've been meaning to get more, but it has not been my top priority.


Andrew! You are another person who really surprised me;:shocked: I did not know that you liked or used GH ropes and flakes. You also "threw me for a loop" with Brown Irish X; some how I only thought of Peterson's Irish Flake which is supposed to be a very strong tobacco.:dunno: GH has such a large array of tobaccos that it is overwhelming to me; you look at GH and you say to yourself "where do you begin?":der: I thank you again for your generosity and I am anxious to sample some GH that you personally like.:yo:


----------



## Granger

Got an Altinok Meer in the mail today (Along with some tobaccos from Captain Enormous so you can guess what I am doing today!).

Now, on the negative, this pipe took a long time to get here...but on the positive it is an awesome pipe. It is the Cutty, but I had this one made to hold a 9mm filter so it has a larger stem, but it feels good and it is an excellent straight pipe. The Cutty style has a foot and is a great standing pipe!

So let me remind you all of a few things

1) Meer pipes are awesome, try one if you don't have one.

2) Give 9mm filters a chance, you MIGHT like it (not those things in Grabow pipes either but 9mm charcoal filters with ceramic caps)

3) Try one from Altinok...quality and good service every time

4) Sugar Barrel is a great OTC


----------



## Aquinas

Got this bad boy in the mail today. Sorry for the pic quality. This is an old Savinelli Hercules 803EX. Its a chunk of briar! Got it on ebay for $16. I could not believe I got it for that price. I was pumped. The pipe is in excellent shape other than some oxidation on the stem which will be tended to.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Nice grab Tom, looks like it's going to be a great smoker!


----------



## slyder

I just got in on the SG tins before they were all gone. I checked yesterday and a few places had alot left.........went on today to order and alot of the places were sold out already.

SG Perfection
SG Westmorlend
Solani White and Black
Frog Morton x2


----------



## CaptainEnormous

slyder said:


> I just got in on the SG tins before they were all gone. I checked yesterday and a few places had alot left.........went on today to order and alot of the places were sold out already.
> 
> SG Perfection
> SG Westmorlend
> Solani White and Black
> Frog Morton x2


Looks like someone else is hooked on the White & Black. Don't say I didn't warn you!

. . .since posting about W&B a couple months ago, I've gone an picked up a tin of every Syrian Latakia blend I could find (Wilderness, Samovar, 3 Oaks Syrian, FMaTP, Solani 779). The three I've tried have been extremely good. Might have to go looking for some straight Syrian blending tobacco next, if it exists.


----------



## indigosmoke

CaptainEnormous said:


> Might have to go looking for some straight Syrian blending tobacco next, if it exists.


Please post if you do find any. From what I've read since the warehouse fire that destroyed GLPs and C&Ds (among others ) stocks, Syrian has been impossible for them to find and the only ones that have it are the big blending houses like McClelland that had laid on a large supply of their own. I'm curious if they are willing to part with it.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

indigosmoke said:


> Please post if you do find any. From what I've read since the warehouse fire that destroyed GLPs and C&Ds (among others ) stocks, Syrian has been impossible for them to find and the only ones that have it are the big blending houses like McClelland that had laid on a large supply of their own. I'm curious if they are willing to part with it.


Hmm. . .seems there is one out there.

Robert McConnell PURE LATAKIA 50g

TobaccoReviews says it's Syrian.

I have an order pending from 4Noggins, going to try to get them to add this in before they ship.


----------



## indigosmoke

CaptainEnormous said:


> Hmm. . .seems there is one out there.
> 
> Robert McConnell PURE LATAKIA 50g
> 
> TobaccoReviews says it's Syrian.
> 
> I have an order pending from 4Noggins, going to try to get them to add this in before they ship.


I should have been more specific in my posts. I thought you were interested in creating your own blend! My misunderstanding.

I more meant if someone out there would sell large bulk amounts so someone could blend their own tobaccos. Still, that tobacco sounds cool. Talk about a latakia bomb! Let us know how it is.


----------



## slyder

Little edit to my previous post.......thats supposed to be SG Commonwealth not Westmorland....musta been thinkin of one and typin the other.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Aquinas said:


> Got this bad boy in the mail today. Sorry for the pic quality. This is an old Savinelli Hercules 803EX. Its a chunk of briar! Got it on ebay for $16. I could not believe I got it for that price. I was pumped. The pipe is in excellent shape other than some oxidation on the stem which will be tended to.


Tom! I really like your Savinelli 803 EX. I love the Savinelli's EX pipes; I have two and they are great smokers.p


----------



## MarkC

Just hit the 4Noggins website for a Stanwell Golden Danish 83. Some lowlife bought the 243 I had been eyeing, so the choice was easier than I expected...


----------



## slyder

Got in on the Dunhill craze

EMP
965
Night Cap
London Mixture
Royal Yacht

and Solani White & Black

now i have to quit for awhile!! Have bike parts to buy and a garage to finish.


----------



## SmoknTaz

MarkC said:


> Just hit the 4Noggins website for a Stanwell Golden Danish 83. Some lowlife bought the 243 I had been eyeing, so the choice was easier than I expected...


Wasn't me but that low life could be one of us! :loco: Love the shape, nice pick up! :thumb:


----------



## Jack Straw

1 Tin Dunhill Royal Yacht
1 Tin GLP Union Square
1/2 Lb C&D Bayou Morning
1/2 Lb Esoterica Dunbar
1/2 Kilo Dark Flake Scented

:dude:


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Bought tins of Dunhill EMP, 965, NightCap and Deluxe Navy Rolls. My first shot at Dunhill, I bought about 5 tins of each just in case I do like it. I figured it will be easy to trade if I don't. I couldn't resist the price at Smokingpipes!


----------



## indigosmoke

Sam_Wheat said:


> Bought tins of Dunhill EMP, 965, NightCap and Deluxe Navy Rolls. My first shot at Dunhill, I bought about 5 tins of each just in case I do like it. I figured it will be easy to trade if I don't. I couldn't resist the price at Smokingpipes!


So far they do have the best prices on Dunhill by far. $3 more or so a tine at p&c and iwan ries.


----------



## slyder

SG Navy Flake
SG Full Virginia Flake
SG Best Brown

2 tins of each


----------



## Zeabed

Here's hoping I don't get a message that the Dunnies were sold out before they could update the availability listing on the p&c site.

Dunhill Tin - Mixture 965 (50g x 3)
Dunhill Tin - Nightcap (50g x 3)
Scottys Bulk Blends - Old Red (4 oz)
Hearth & Home Egg Nog (4 oz)
Hearth & Home Louisiana Red (4 oz)
Hearth & Home AJ's VaPer (4 oz)
Hearth & Home Virginia Spice (4 oz)


----------



## Boogydog1

Latest pipe, a CAO meerschaum. Latest tobacco- 14 tins of Dunhill from SP- Early Morning, Nightcap, Navy flake rolls, My Mixture and others. Two months ago I was at Riches cigar store in Portland, Or and the tobacconist was looking for a blend for me and he pulled out a old bag of early morning that was stuffed in the back with 10 oz. in it. I bought it all for $50. What a find!!


----------



## laloin

yesterday at Tobacco barn, Lake Forrest, they had some SG blends in stock, grabbed the 2 tins of FVF and hoping I can get the 2 tins of 1792 for a gift for a certain generous person who roams these boards 
troy


----------



## LeeNub

I bought this Butz Choquin last week from the bay, its in stunning condition and smokes great.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Last Weekend: 2 Savinellis...Venezia Dublin Bent and Sitting Long Stem along with various store bulk tobaccos.

Next week: First excursion into online tobaccos.

Also, I have seen and really admire the Butz Choquin pipes. I think I may purchase one as my next pipe.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

LeeNub said:


> I bought this Butz Choquin last week from the bay, its in stunning condition and smokes great.


Wow Lee! Your newly acquired pipe looks to be a beautiful piece of art.:tu


----------



## TXsmoker

I got a package in the mail today from Pipes and Cigars.

100g Grayhavens
100g St. James Woods
8oz Peacehaven


----------



## El Gringo

Ordered last nite..
Erinmore flake 
FVF
Beacon-( 2 cans )
Black Irish X
Dark Flake sented
1792
Bracken
Best Brown
And University Flake, I think, I was drinking a few beers also.:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Bunker

8 oz bag of Stonehaven :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## InsidiousTact

El ****** said:


> Ordered last nite..
> Erinmore flake
> FVF
> Beacon-( 2 cans )
> Black Irish X
> Dark Flake sented
> 1792
> Bracken
> Best Brown
> And University Flake, I think, I was drinking a few beers also.:new_all_coholic:


How is beacon? What does it compare too, or what is it better than?

Apparently it's at least 2 cans good!


----------



## Zulucollector

Rad Davis Sandblasted 55 Pot


----------



## hawg

Savinelli Trevi 607.


----------



## Cadillac

Picked up my first ever tin. SG Squadron Leader.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Cadillac said:


> Picked up my first ever tin. SG Squadron Leader.


Nice pick up Chris, let us know what you think. ipe:


----------



## Savvy

Merry Christmas to myself. Been having a rough couple weeks, so I decided to treat myself to a new pipe...

Claudio Cavicchi Smooth Tomato Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Second Cavicchi, looking forward to it's arrival.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Savvy said:


> Merry Christmas to myself. Been having a rough couple weeks, so I decided to treat myself to a new pipe...
> 
> Claudio Cavicchi Smooth Tomato Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> Second Cavicchi, looking forward to it's arrival.


Wow. . .what a beautiful piece of briar. Enjoy.


----------



## El Gringo

InsidiousTact said:


> How is beacon? What does it compare too, or what is it better than?
> 
> Apparently it's at least 2 cans good!


 Beacon is a Virginia with a bit of Perique; they list it as a flake, but when opened its a broken flake...many bits and pieces. It has the McClelland 'ketchup' smell to it, but to tell you I'm finding it quite wonderful. They say that McClelland does Virginias really well and I'm not one to argue.

I ordered 2 cans because I was thinking of turning a cigar smoking friend of mine onto the pipes; one is to be his Christmas present.

I really wish that I could cellar a couple of cans of this stuff, but I cant...I always end up popping the seal on it!

I can fill up a big chimany pipe like a MM Freehand or General and have a good hour and a half of Virginia bliss and only have to tamp occasionally to keep the fires rolling. I really love this stuff! Just so I dont get too spoiled I reserve myself to smoking it on mostly weekends only.

Please do give some a try.


----------



## InsidiousTact

El ****** said:


> Beacon is a Virginia with a bit of Perique; they list it as a flake, but when opened its a broken flake...many bits and pieces. It has the McClelland 'ketchup' smell to it, but to tell you I'm finding it quite wonderful. They say that McClelland does Virginias really well and I'm not one to argue.
> 
> I ordered 2 cans because I was thinking of turning a cigar smoking friend of mine onto the pipes; one is to be his Christmas present.
> 
> I really wish that I could cellar a couple of cans of this stuff, but I cant...I always end up popping the seal on it!
> 
> I can fill up a big chimany pipe like a MM Freehand or General and have a good hour and a half of Virginia bliss and only have to tamp occasionally to keep the fires rolling. I really love this stuff! Just so I dont get too spoiled I reserve myself to smoking it on mostly weekends only.
> 
> Please do give some a try.


Wow... That sounds really really good... I'm kind of wishing I had picked some up in my last order now. Twice now I was _this_ close to picking some up, but for some reason decided not to.


----------



## MarkC

Savvy said:


> Merry Christmas to myself. Been having a rough couple weeks, so I decided to treat myself to a new pipe...
> 
> Claudio Cavicchi Smooth Tomato Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> Second Cavicchi, looking forward to it's arrival.


Nice! Cavicchi is where I'm planning to head when I'm ready to step up another level.


----------



## d_day

Savvy said:


> Merry Christmas to myself. Been having a rough couple weeks, so I decided to treat myself to a new pipe...
> 
> Claudio Cavicchi Smooth Tomato Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> Second Cavicchi, looking forward to it's arrival.


 Wow, that thing has such a lustrous polish that you can see the the four lights in the photog's home made light box!


----------



## Savvy

Somebody lock down my bank account...I just emailed Rad Davis about one of his pipes, and arranged a payment plan with him to acquire one. My two dream pipes a year or so ago were a Cavicchi and a Rad Davis Rhodesian...I just took out both of those in a couple of days...

No more pipes for me for awhile now. Here's the p0rn:


----------



## Jessefive

~Drool~ 

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## indigosmoke

Savvy said:


> Somebody lock down my bank account...I just emailed Rad Davis about one of his pipes, and arranged a payment plan with him to acquire one. My two dream pipes a year or so ago were a Cavicchi and a Rad Davis Rhodesian...I just took out both of those in a couple of days...
> 
> No more pipes for me for awhile now. Here's the p0rn:


A fine example of the pipe maker's art! Wonderful! Enjoy!


----------



## Jack Straw

Both of those pipes are wonderful.


----------



## EvoFX

just ordered 6 corn cob pipes for about 18 bucks. giving some away to friends and keeping two to try out new baccys


----------



## Cadillac

Cripes!!

'Bout time these arrived...

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/cadillacbucket/IMG_2418.jpg

Purchased a tin to test 'em out with at a B&M here too.....

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/cadillacbucket/IMG_2419.jpg

:banana:


----------



## lbiislander

Squadron Leader is a big favorite of my buddy who got me hooked on pipes. I think I'm beginning to lean more towards aro's, but we'll see! Good luck!


----------



## phineasrex

Early this morning, I noticed I was down to half a pack of pipe cleaners. This presented a great opportunity to buy a bunch of said pipe cleaners, and a pound of PS Balkan Supreme. Oh, and when Dunhill returned i ordered a tin each of EMP, NIghtcap, and London Mixture, along with 2 oz each of G&H Happy Brown Bogie and Dark Birdseye.


----------



## Bunker

The best part is the 10/2007 date on the back 8)


----------



## slyder

Bunker said:


> The best part is the 10/2007 date on the back 8)


Can you reveal a source????? If so.........reveal it in a PM to me only!!!!! LOL


----------



## InsidiousTact

Before thanksgiving, I wanted to place a big order with two pipes and a bunch of tobacco, but I would have been out of town for their arrival so I held off. After getting back I set up my cart at p&c but one of the pipes, a sav Antique shell author, was already bought. For some reason they were a pair to me so I had to reevaluate my entire cart, and I didnt get the other pipe (a sav antique shell Dublin). I ended up getting A sav natural with vulcanite in billiard shape with a longer stem... I wil try to post a pic when it finally gets here. I then filled the rest of my order with about $100 of tobacco.

The order had 50g tins of dark star, blackwoods flake, st James woods, 2 tins of FVF, escudo, marlin flake, opening night, a MM Washington cob, a 100g of 09 CC, and some tapered pipe cleaners. Including the sav it was about $140.

Wouldn't you know it, mere days after placing that order I saw a post that included links to pipes... First one I followed had a beautiful perfect pipe that I just had to have. So there went another 67 after shipping...
The link is here if anyone wants to see it, just copy paste as I took out the http
secure.smokingpipes.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=65400


----------



## Bunker

slyder said:


> Can you reveal a source????? If so.........reveal it in a PM to me only!!!!! LOL


Guy on another forum was cleaning out his cellar. I was just in the right place at the right time for once.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Bunker said:


> Guy on another forum was cleaning out his cellar.


Why on earth would he do that?


----------



## Jack Straw

There seem to be a lot of for sale threads in xmas shopping season...just a guess!

Taylor, I like that shape. You don't see a lot of small, straight apples. Dr. Watson smokes one all the time in the old Granada TV Sherlock Holmes series.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Jack Straw said:


> Taylor, I like that shape. You don't see a lot of small, straight apples. Dr. Watson smokes one all the time in the old Granada TV Sherlock Holmes series.


Thanks! It really grabbed me and just didn't want to let go. The saddle bit, the pattern of rustication, it just came together for me.

On a sidenote, my cousins uncle passed away a while ago, as he was going through his uncle's stuff he found two pipes. He's considering selling one to me, a large-ish straight apple (I think) with nice grain if I remember right. I think it might be an ascot? It's probably 70's or older though. Smokes beautifully even uncleaned.


----------



## Zulucollector

Latest pipe purchases include:

Rad Davis 55 Shape
Bill Shalosky Bent Brandy
Comoy Blue Riband Rhodesian Shape 229


----------



## MarkC

Just pulled the trigger on my Puff pipe. That's it for this year!


----------



## Fritzchen

MarkC said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my Puff pipe. That's it for this year!


Well Done, Mark! :rofl:

Luckily only 21-days-and-change before you can place the next order.

That reminds me: I must soon declare that February will once again be my alcohol free month in 2011.....

Brgds,
Steve


----------



## Bunker

I traded a few cigars out of my stash for this little beauty


----------



## TXsmoker

Bunker said:


> I traded a few cigars out of my stash for this little beauty


Looks like she survived shipping just fine. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Nachman

Beautiful Grain on that briar.


----------



## dmkerr

Took advantage of a sale at pipesandcigars.com and bought 3 more tins of GLP Meridian, a bunch of single tins of the new McClellands offerings and yep, this newly-appointed Dunhill humbug even tossed in 3 tins of 965. Even though I've replaced it in my rotation, old habits die hard....


----------



## jfdiii

Wife just bought me a Peterson Christmas 2010 pipe and a tin of their Holiday tobacco. Not allowed to smoke it yet, it's just sitting there mocking me.


----------



## Jack Straw

I feel your pain Joe. Hopefully she didn't show it to you before hiding it away! I strongly suspect my girlfriend bought me a pipe in Manhattan earlier this week, I can't wait to see if I'm right.


----------



## Zulucollector

A friend of mine and I met a new, young carver for lunch today who is in town to play a concert (He's in a Christian Rock Band). His name is Pete Prevost and he's been apprenticing with Jody Davis and Todd Johnson. 

I saw a couple of his pipes and was very impressed with his work. I wound up buying a small smooth volcano from him. I expect this young man to become a big name in the pipe carving world. The pipe I bought from him is pipe number 29 that he's made. It features his first handcut stem and it already looks like he's been doing this a long time.


----------



## lbiislander

Just picked up a freehand Nording. Will post pics when I have access to the digital camera as my cel phone takes lousy pictures.


----------



## ChronoB

Zulucollector said:


> A friend of mine and I met a new, young carver for lunch today who is in town to play a concert (He's in a Christian Rock Band). His name is Pete Prevost and he's been apprenticing with Jody Davis and Todd Johnson.
> 
> I saw a couple of his pipes and was very impressed with his work. I wound up buying a small smooth volcano from him. I expect this young man to become a big name in the pipe carving world. The pipe I bought from him is pipe number 29 that he's made. It features his first handcut stem and it already looks like he's been doing this a long time.


Hi, Neill, I really enjoy your blog. The pipes you posted by Pete Prevost look fantastic. If the engineering is as good as the design I'm sure he has a great future.


----------



## indigosmoke

lbiislander said:


> Just picked up a freehand Nording. Will post pics when I have access to the digital camera as my cel phone takes lousy pictures.


We like lousy pictures...lol..post away! PS- Love the avatar.


----------



## lbiislander

Well, you asked for it.


----------



## canadianpiper

Just recieved my new Stanwell vario with a nice narrow but tall bowl to fully enjoy my 3 new tins of FVF, lovin it so far..


----------



## mike t

a stefano santambrogio and a savinelli linea piu 5


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

I actually ordered some tobacco for myself online, will post later what it exactly was, just mainly bulk blends but I also ordered my first MM Cobb General. Looking forward to that coming by Friday!


----------



## MarkC

Fritzchen said:


> Luckily only 21-days-and-change before you can place the next order.


Is it over yet?


----------



## Zulucollector

Tried to buy some Luxury Twist, but it is out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Jack Straw

Neill, Mars has some: Peter Stokkebye- Deluxe Luxury Twist Flake


----------



## Zulucollector

Jack, thanks!!!


----------



## Reg

Anejo #46 and #77. Time to see what all the fuss is about. Oops, should be in "latest cigar purchase". Sorry.


----------



## DeeSkank

Andddd TAD has finally set in. My first order, and I got free shipping. I'm in troubleeeeeee.

Dunhill Tin - Mixture 965 (50g)
Dunhill Tin - London Mixture (50g)
Dunhill Tin - Early Morning Pipe (50g)
AC Peterson Tin - Escudo (50g)
Solani Aged Burley Flake #656 (50g tin) 
Hearth & Home AJ's VaPer 4 (ounces)
Hearth & Home Ten to Midnight 4 (ounces)
Hearth & Home Egg Nog 4 (ounces)
Scottys Bulk Blends - Butternut Burley 4 (ounces)
Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake 8 (ounces)
Pipe Tool - 3 in 1 Czech Tool (3 pack)
Softy Pipe Bits


----------



## Zulucollector

Latest pipe purchased was a Cornelius Mänz bamboo dublin.


----------



## DeeSkank

And PAD has set in. I have ordered 4 Savinellis and a Ben Wade in the past few days.

Savinelli Roma 111
Savinelli Roma 207
Savinelli Baronet 804 EX
Savinelli Baronet 803/2 EX
Ben Wade Golden Walnut

and Im still watching a Hercules...


----------



## indigosmoke

DeeSkank said:


> And PAD has set in. I have ordered 4 Savinellis and a Ben Wade in the past few days.
> 
> Savinelli Roma 111
> Savinelli Roma 207
> Savinelli Baronet 804 EX
> Savinelli Baronet 803/2 EX
> Ben Wade Golden Walnut
> 
> and Im still watching a Hercules...


Nice way to increase the hoard. I've always thought the Roma was a very attractive pipe for the $. Those Baronets are seriously big pipes! Enjoy!


----------



## DeeSkank

indigosmoke said:


> Nice way to increase the hoard. I've always thought the Roma was a very attractive pipe for the $. Those Baronets are seriously big pipes! Enjoy!


Thanks John!

All bought as Estates, rounding out to less than $25 each. The Ben Wade has some bite marks on the stem, but other than that they should all be in mint condition.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

DeeSkank said:


> And PAD has set in. I have ordered 4 Savinellis and a Ben Wade in the past few days.
> 
> Savinelli Roma 111
> Savinelli Roma 207
> Savinelli Baronet 804 EX
> Savinelli Baronet 803/2 EX
> Ben Wade Golden Walnut
> 
> and Im still watching a Hercules...


Wow Dylan! Those are some great pipes. I especially enjoy my two Savinelli EX pipes; let us know how they smoke.:thumb:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I picked up four corncobs; MM General, MM Country Gentleman, MM Great Dane Egg, and the MM Great Dane Spool. I also picked up some SG Grousemoor Plug tobacco.:ranger:


----------



## nate560

Here is my most recent pipe a Larry Roush perfect flake pipe.


----------



## phineasrex

just received a wally frank lord cavendish lovat, its gonna need a bit of work, but i am consistently impressed with the smokability of wally frank pipes, so i think it was well worth it. maybe some pics will follow when she's looking better.


----------



## B.L. Sims

Sunday I picked up a Vector pipe lighter (so sick of matches) and a cheapie briar from my semi-local B&M


----------



## dmgizzo

Had a good weekend on the Bay with the following pick ups :

Tinderbox Christmas 1990
Savinelli Auto Partial Blast
Radice
Mastro de Paja

Excited to get them in my hot little hands p


----------



## lbiislander

Dylan, I want to be you when I grow up!


----------



## CWL

I just bought one of these Chacom Spheres, kinda extreme apple/egg/billiard but i couldn't help myself. The bowl is kinda small, so I'll make it a dedicated flake pipe. I just need to decide what kind of flake...


----------



## DeeSkank

Coffee-Cup said:


> Wow Dylan! Those are some great pipes. I especially enjoy my two Savinelli EX pipes; let us know how they smoke.:thumb:


Thanks man, I definitely will! I've heard a bunch of great things about the EX series.



lbiislander said:


> Dylan, I want to be you when I grow up!


ound:ound:ound:
Best thing I've heard all day!

Oh..and I bought a Savinelli Hercules too. Now I'm done!


----------



## WWhermit

DeeSkank said:


> Oh..and I bought a Savinelli Hercules too. *Now I'm done*!


Yeah, right. I've said that before too!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## DeeSkank

WWhermit said:


> Yeah, right. I've said that before too!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Hey now, don't be tempting me!

Six pipes in 3 days is bad enough!


----------



## Jack Straw

Bought an '07 100g tin of Dark Star at Georgetown Tobacco.


----------



## indigosmoke

CWL said:


> I just bought one of these Chacom Spheres, kinda extreme apple/egg/billiard but i couldn't help myself. The bowl is kinda small, so I'll make it a dedicated flake pipe. I just need to decide what kind of flake...


Charles, nice pipe! For some reason this pipe has always called to me. Which is weird, because I am usually a fan of traditional shapes (billiard, apple and dublin are my favorites). I'd be curious to know how she smokes. Report back please.


----------



## phineasrex

My last minute, pre-holiday tobacco order came the other day from 4noggins. It contained, 2 tins of Balkan Sasieni, 1 tin of Robert McConnell Latakia, 1 tin of McClelland Yenidje Supreme, and 1 tin of GLP Meridian. I am going to try the easier of the two homemade Balkan Sobranie recipes I found in a thread on here. And the Meridian is just because the Old London series rubs me the right way, so I am hoping this does as well.


----------



## Nachman

I ordered another ten tins of Dunhill because despite protestations to the contrary I wouldn't be surprised to see a drought of these fine tobaccos until mid summer. They thought the sales at the Chicago pipe show would last America until then and it is almost all gone. Some shortages have shown up in the UK already, notably Nightcap.


----------



## InsidiousTact

You're scaring me... I feel like if I don't order now, I won't get to have any for a year! But an order such as this just isn't in the cards.


----------



## indigosmoke

Nachman said:


> I ordered another ten tins of Dunhill because despite protestations to the contrary I wouldn't be surprised to see a drought of these fine tobaccos until mid summer. They thought the sales at the Chicago pipe show would last America until then and it is almost all gone. Some shortages have shown up in the UK already, notably Nightcap.


This is scary. What is your source? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## phineasrex

I am certainly a neophyte, but I was under the impression from various online sources that Nightcap wasn't included in the UK re-release of Dunhill. If those facts are true, then any perceived shortage is not a result of consumer purchasing, rather a product of inconsistent distribution, which given the length of Dunhill's absence, would be unsurprising.


----------



## Nachman

phineasrex said:


> I am certainly a neophyte, but I was under the impression from various online sources that Nightcap wasn't included in the UK re-release of Dunhill. If those facts are true, then any perceived shortage is not a result of consumer purchasing, rather a product of inconsistent distribution, which given the length of Dunhill's absence, would be unsurprising.


You might be right. A mate was just telling me it was a shame you couldn't get Nightcap in Yorkshire because the Yanks had bought it all.


----------



## indigosmoke

phineasrex said:


> I am certainly a neophyte, but I was under the impression from various online sources that Nightcap wasn't included in the UK re-release of Dunhill. If those facts are true, then any perceived shortage is not a result of consumer purchasing, rather a product of inconsistent distribution, which given the length of Dunhill's absence, would be unsurprising.


Good news. I was talking recently to one of the major online retailers and he indicated there were no guarantees but that they were hoping to receive a large shipment of Dunhill in January. I hope he's right. I love Nightcap and EMP and was planning on stocking up.


----------



## phineasrex

I haven't popped my tin of EMP yet because I'm still working my way through a tin/jar of Chelsea Morning, but Nightcap, now that's one of those things that makes life worth living.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Nachman said:


> I ordered another ten tins of Dunhill because despite protestations to the contrary I wouldn't be surprised to see a drought of these fine tobaccos until mid summer. They thought the sales at the Chicago pipe show would last America until then and it is almost all gone. Some shortages have shown up in the UK already, notably Nightcap.


Nick! I know that you like 965, but what 10 tins of Dunhill did you buy?:noidea:


----------



## Nachman

Coffee-Cup said:


> Nick! I know that you like 965, but what 10 tins of Dunhill did you buy?:noidea:


I bought 5 London Mixture, 4 965, and I deluxe Navy. Last order I got 2 London, 2 965, 1 standard, 1 Nightcap, 1 EMP, 1 RY. I like most Dunhill, but LM and 965 are my favorites.


----------



## Firedawg

Well since starting our just this past week smoking pipes and picking up 2 3.00 pipes I figured I should find something a little better but not overly expensive until I get the hang of pipe smoking. Here is what I got please let me now if I got a decent deal. 
Vintage Kaywoodie Super Grain 242 Estate Pipe <Bent> - eBay (item 110624463529 end time Dec-22-10 17:12:42 PST)


----------



## indigosmoke

Firedawg said:


> Well since starting our just this past week smoking pipes and picking up 2 3.00 pipes I figured I should find something a little better but not overly expensive until I get the hang of pipe smoking. Here is what I got please let me now if I got a decent deal.
> Vintage Kaywoodie Super Grain 242 Estate Pipe <BENT>- eBay (item 110624463529 end time Dec-22-10 17:12:42 PST)


I'd say for $19 shipped you got yourself a nice 3 hole Kaywoodie there. If you like the Kaywoodie once you get it, keep an eye out for ones with 4 hole stingers. They usually have a more open draw. They usually cost a bit (or sometimes a lot) more as they are more collectable and often older. Nice find. Enjoy!


----------



## swingerofbirches

_edit ... silly question that a little searching didn't answer. 

Just got my first pipe two days ago so hopefully i'll be add something relevent to this thread soon. _


----------



## WWhermit

Just placed my last order for 2010 at pipesandcigars.com. It included:

16 oz H&H Louisiana Red

4 oz Scotty's Milk and Honey

2 oz McClelland's Bulk 2000 Fragrant Matured Cake

8 oz McClelland's 5100 Red Cake

2 tins McClelland's Tudor Castle (50g)

1 tin McClelland's Virginia Woods (100g)

Hopefully that'll last me for a few months. I keep saying that, after every order, so we'll have to wait and see! :mischief:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## CWL

I did dip into that Dunhill shipment a "bit" like everyone else, but my last pipe purchase was one of the Puff 2011 Meers, and I just received an email that it has already shipped!


----------



## MarkC

Well, I almost made it to next year, but I was down to my last 19 tins of HOTW; what could I do?


----------



## laloin

MarkC said:


> Well, I almost made it to next year, but I was down to my last 19 tins of HOTW; what could I do?


buy 19 more tins of HOTW, and a pallet of Union square Markc


----------



## MarkC

Crap; I forgot the Union Square!


----------



## GlassEye

I just stopped by the pipe shop while in search of jars and grabbed a 100g tin of MacB Club Blend, this is the tobacco of the month for review at another forum so I thought I should try it. I also decided to try some nasal snuff, I got SG Apricot and SG Menthol, I just tried the menthol and find it very nice. They just got in some Dunhill tins but only lat blends, so I did not get any.

I also bought three old Brighams, cleaned and ready to go, from someone on the other forum. I should receive them in a couple weeks.


----------



## Nachman

SG Menthol is a nice mild menthol. I used it for years. The apricot is a little too sweet for me, but a lot of people like it.


----------



## hawg

Just received the Savinelli Trevi 607. Looks great but havn't tried it yet.


----------



## TXsmoker

I just got,
8oz Kingsbridge
8oz Dorchester
50g McClellands Royal Cajun Ebony
100g McClellands #24 Virginia

The Kingsbridge is loaded with plume and looks awsome. I wonder how long its been on the shelves at Pipes and Cigars?


----------



## Sam_Wheat

OK, had a gift card from Christmas and I just purchased a Savinelli smooth churchwarden (601), churchwarden pipe cleaners and a 100g tin of Mac Baren Burley: London

Wife also just purchased (5) tins of Penzance for me. $12.50 a tin? In the words of Charlie Brown, "Good grief"


----------



## Requiem

Thinking about pulling the trigger on an estate Dunhill and blowing my pipe budget for the next 6 months or so. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## indigosmoke

Requiem said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on an estate Dunhill and blowing my pipe budget for the next 6 months or so. Decisions, decisions...


G,

Fire away. I'm already looking forward to the video review!


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Requiem said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on an estate Dunhill and blowing my pipe budget for the next 6 months or so. Decisions, decisions...


In the words of Ben Stiller in Starsky and Hutch ...


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Quote:

 Originally Posted by *Requiem*  
_Thinking about pulling the trigger on an estate Dunhill and blowing my pipe budget for the next 6 months or so. Decisions, decisions..._


In the words of Ben Stiller in Starsky and Hutch ...


----------



## Requiem

LOL, that guy looks really wise so I'm gonna do it.


----------



## phineasrex

Requiem, good luck with the Dunhill, I've been drooling over them myself lately, especially the shell briars. However, I've recently received a Wally Frank stubby billiard, an LHS Purex stubby something, not sure what to call the shape. And today the kindly mailman brought me a Royal Danish 990. All of these were from ebay, and none are lookers except the Royal Danish, but underneath their charred and smudged exteriors, there are 2 exceptional smokers.


----------



## shannensmall

This is what the budget would allow this month

BJ Long's Churchwarden Pipe Cleaners (bundle) -3
BJ Long's X-Absorbent Pipe Cleaners (bundle) -5
Softy Pipe Bit 2 pack -2
Corn Cob McArthur Bent -1
Corn Cob "General" Pipe -2
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bulk Sweet Coconut Twist (2ounces)
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bulk Brown Irish X (1ounce)
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bulk Black Irish X (1ounce)
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bulk Brown "Happy" Bogie (2ounces)
Hearth and Home Sampler (2oz. each)
Ambassador's Blend
Anniversary Kake
Larry's Blend
Marble Kake
Stogie
Obsidian
Peter Stokkebye Mellow Mocha (2ounces)
Peter Stokkebye Bulk Luxury Twist Flake (8ounces)
Clay pipes offa the Bay (3) 15 inch churchwardens 

Should be enough baccy to hold me over until next month. I can't wait to try the ropes. I sprung for priority shipping so it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Got the Penzance in today! To storage they go!


----------



## shannensmall

Now that's just mean! LOL

nice!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Sam_Wheat said:


> Got the Penzance in today! To storage they go!


Hey Paul, nice pick up on the rubber bits! :tease:


----------



## Sam_Wheat

SmoknTaz said:


> Hey Paul, nice pick up on the rubber bits! :tease:


No kidding! I was only limited to two per order!:ask:


----------



## jfdiii

Just picked up a little Ben Wade on ebay for $15. Not a good looking Golden Walnut, but for $15 it looks good enough. Wonder why nobody else bid on it. Aren't they supposed to be good pipes?


----------



## cp478

jfdiii said:


> Just picked up a little Ben Wade on ebay for $15. Not a good looking Golden Walnut, but for $15 it looks good enough. Wonder why nobody else bid on it. Aren't they supposed to be good pipes?


Pics?


----------



## jfdiii

cp478 said:


> Pics?


Don't have enough posts for pics or links yet. Maybe by the end of the day?hwell:


----------



## cp478

The wifes attempt at making up!


----------



## cp478

She heard me talking about it being on clearance at cup o joes and she went for it!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Sam_Wheat said:


> No kidding! I was only limited to two per order!:ask:


Lol. I got a bag and a couple tins back in November. I only wished I could of picked up more than 2 tins!


----------



## Jack Straw

That looks great Charlie!


----------



## TXsmoker

cp478 said:


> The wifes attempt at making up!


Thats cool. You need to point her at the Dunhills and Castello's and insist that they are a little closer to making up for the issue.


----------



## cp478

I have always wanted a silver spigot and she heard me saying that i couldnt believe cupojoes had that one on clearance.
If anyone is looking for some pipes check out their clearance pipes. Some good deals to be had.
I saw this same pipe sell on ebay used for more than cupojoes clearance brand new.


----------



## canadianpiper

Waiting on a Tim West Bulldog and 4 tins which I cannot recall anymore, I think they might be:
Dunhill Deluxe Navy rolls
Marlin Flake
Blackpoint and something else.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

It arrived today! I can't wait to smoke it! I placed it next to my Peterson Sherlock for size comparison!


----------



## indigosmoke

Paul, glad to see you finally got your chuchwarden. Is that a Sav?


----------



## Sam_Wheat

indigosmoke said:


> Paul, glad to see you finally got your chuchwarden. Is that a Sav?


Yes! It is a Sav 601 ! Thanks for your assistance John!


----------



## MarkC

cp478 said:


> The wifes attempt at making up!


I'd give her 10 of 10 on style alone!


----------



## mike t

3 estate tim west handmade briars. i noticed cup a joes sells these and i gott em for a steal.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Added a couple of Savinelli's to my collection thanks to Indigosmoke. 

*413KS*
















*Moka 127*


----------



## shannensmall

Nice Ken, I specially dig #2.


----------



## indigosmoke

Ken,

Glad you are enjoying the pipes. Don't know if you polished them or are just a better photographer than I, but they look great. The look happy in their new home.

John


----------



## SmoknTaz

shannensmall said:


> Nice Ken, I specially dig #2.


Thanks Shannen. It's hard to make out but the Moka has a combination of birdseye and wavy grain. Kind of unique that made it stand out for me!


indigosmoke said:


> Ken,
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the pipes. Don't know if you polished them or are just a better photographer than I, but they look great. The look happy in their new home.
> 
> John


Just a little Paragon Wax was used as they were treated with TLC by the previous owner!  
I've already decided to go with Dunhill Mixture 965 in the rusticated but not sure what for the Moka. :ask:


----------



## phineasrex

Today I received an order containing: 

Robert Lewis Tree Mixture-1 tin 
Dunhill Nightcap-3 tins 
GLP Chelsea Morning-3 tins 
GLP Quiet Nights-3 tins 
G&H Dark Flake Unscented-4 oz


----------



## slyder

a pound of Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal.......yeah i know i know....Got a sample in an order and ended up liking it.


----------



## Natedogg

I just ordered a whole mess of stuff, should be here Saturday! I'm so excited!


Yello-Bole Pug
Imported Briar (One of those crapshoot pipes)
4 H.I.S. Briars 
Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake 
Stokkebye Cube Cut
Stokkebye Luxury English
Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake 
Stokkebye Bulls Eye Flake 
Altadis J6 Golden Cavendish
Escudo
C&D Black Frigate
C&D Purple Cow
Stokkebye Balkan Supreme
MacBaren- Burley
Frog Morton Standard
Frog Morton Across the Pond
Stokkebye Proper English
Dunhill Standard


----------



## johnmoss

Ordered a Stanwell Nordic 97 on Monday. Now if the darn thing will just get here. I'll post up some pics when it does. I'm quickly becoming a Stanwell fanboy.


----------



## WhoDat

I ordered a Peterson Belgique earlier in the week. It's held up because of the incliment weather conditions.


----------



## WWhermit

Natedogg said:


> I just ordered a whole mess of stuff, should be here Saturday! I'm so excited!
> 
> Yello-Bole Pug
> Imported Briar (One of those crapshoot pipes)
> 4 H.I.S. Briars
> Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
> Stokkebye Cube Cut
> Stokkebye Luxury English
> Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
> Stokkebye Bulls Eye Flake
> Altadis J6 Golden Cavendish
> Escudo
> C&D Black Frigate
> C&D Purple Cow
> Stokkebye Balkan Supreme
> MacBaren- Burley
> Frog Morton Standard
> Frog Morton Across the Pond
> Stokkebye Proper English
> Dunhill Standard


That's one hell of an order there!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## slyder

Where did you find the bullseye flake???? I ordered some from CupOJoes and its been on backorder since November!!!!


----------



## shannensmall

I have a Peterson Shannon #80 in the mail. Found out today it was ordered for my B-day this past Tuesday. I can't wait!!


----------



## Natedogg

slyder said:


> Where did you find the bullseye flake???? I ordered some from CupOJoes and its been on backorder since November!!!!


WV SmokeShop/WV Merchandise - Stokkebye Bulls Eye Flake

Don't buy it all though! If I like it (first time) I am going to order a butt load. 



> That's one hell of an order there!
> 
> WWhermit


Thanks! Some of them are 1 or 2 ounce bulk samples so I can get a feel for how much I really like them (like the Bullseye). I am stocking up on the stuff I like in case our beautiful government decides they have time to attack tobacco products again, and some tins just because I would like to age them well. I think I bought all the wide mouth jars at Walmart too.


----------



## jfdiii

Finally, enough posts to get a picture up!
My latest, a $15 Ben Wade


----------



## jfdiii

Well, that didn't work...

__
https://flic.kr/p/5353280391


----------



## MarkC

johnmoss said:


> Ordered a Stanwell Nordic 97 on Monday. Now if the darn thing will just get here. I'll post up some pics when it does. I'm quickly becoming a Stanwell fanboy.


Welcome to the club! 

I guess I went a little nuts, but...

Ashbury
Cairo
Caravan
Hamborger Veermaster
Laurel Heights
Union Square


----------



## MarkC

Oh boy, I'm out of control. Just visited the Iwan Ries site and ordered three more tins of Hamborger Veermaster, plus three tins of EMP and one of Dunhill Flake to try. 


I notice in the above post I felt so guilty that I didn't even put the quantities...


----------



## Contrabass Bry

*This* is what happens when you let your conscience be your guide....










2lbs of McClelland #2015 (va/per)
4 x 50g Former's Straight Grain Flake
3 x 50g Escudo
Pease Meridian
Pease Quiet Nights
100g Old Gowrie
Peterson's pipe bag

A bowlful of Wilderness in a MCK prince and a smile on my face!

...I love me.


----------



## indigosmoke

Nice tobacco, and I love that Prince and pipe bag.


----------



## Jack Straw

Nice stuff and great picture!


----------



## Reverie Forest

I like that Peterson pipe bag as well, Bry. Are you happy with it? I've got a MacBaren 2-pipe bag that is just barely suiting me. I can hardly fit my Pete bulldog inside by itself.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Thanks fellows! I've got some more pics of the bag on the "Your favorite pipe bag" thread.

It's perfectly workable. It's my first, so I probably don't know what to expect from a pipe bag! lol!

All that stuff is going into the cellar. No touchie (for a while).

@ John,

I thought you might like the bag. After all, it IS a Peterson! That prince is one of my favorites. No idea about the maker. :noidea: While I may not BE a gentleman, I strive to LOOK like one! 

@ Andrew,

Thanks. My photo skillz aren't the best...


----------



## DeeSkank

Guess what came from smokingpipes today! This thing is niceeeee! And heavy, feels really solid! And thumbs up for smokingpipes, they tossed in a 1.5 oz pouch of some Altadis baccy. They will definitely be getting ALOT of my business!


----------



## indigosmoke

Beautiful Dylan! I knew smokingpipes.com wouldn't disappoint. Enjoy!


----------



## Jack Straw

Awesome man, hope it provides decades of good service to you! :tu


----------



## DeeSkank

indigosmoke said:


> Beautiful Dylan! I knew smokingpipes.com wouldn't disappoint. Enjoy!


Thanks John! They definitely went above and beyond. Shipping was FAST too! Probably because they're only one state away, but still.



Jack Straw said:


> Awesome man, hope it provides decades of good service to you! :tu


Me too! The price is steep but definitely worth it. It's built like a tank!


----------



## laloin

nice old boy lighter, I have one as well. and I love it. haven't order with smokingpipes as of yet.
but since they offer a discount if you order more then 5 tins of something, sure they will be getting some of my business.
hope that lighter give you a lifetime and a half of good service. remember use good butan, and for gawd's sake's don't use cheap flints
troy


----------



## Nachman

I made a resolution not to buy any more pipe tobacco this year as I have enough for about a year and a half. One month in and I have been dying to buy some tobacco. It just makes me feel more secure. Then it dawned on me! I didn't say anything about pipes, so this morning I ordered a Hardcastle Marquis Zulu and a Butner style reamer. Made me feel better. I don't think I will be able to keep this resolution.


----------



## pomorider

I went to a B&M two days ago because I was in the neighbourhood. I walked with a 2 corn cobs, a pipe lighter, some pipe cleaners and a can of butane.


----------



## rhmills

I went to my B&M yesterday and this is what I bought:
14 oz tub Prince Albert
12 oz Smoker's Pride Whiskey
12 oz Smoker's Pride Black Cavendish
1 pouch Super Value Whiskey Cavendish
1 pouch Super Value Chocolate
1 tin CAO Moontrance
1 tin CAO Eileen's Dream


----------



## MarkC

Nachman said:


> I made a resolution not to buy any more pipe tobacco this year as I have enough for about a year and a half. One month in and I have been dying to buy some tobacco. It just makes me feel more secure. Then it dawned on me! I didn't say anything about pipes, so this morning I ordered a Hardcastle Marquis Zulu and a Butner style reamer. Made me feel better. I don't think I will be able to keep this resolution.


Loopholes: learn them, use them! 

Ordered last night:

Presbyterian Mixture (3)
Balkan Sasieni (3)
Laurel Heights (2)
Middleton Apple (1) (a nostalgia attack...)
plus one each of the three Wessex Virginia Flakes to try.


----------



## laloin

had a small TAD attack and received a pound and half of PS Navy flake, Twist flake each.
and a tin of MacBaren Virgina flake, and F&T Special brown flake. 
went to the B&M yesterday and bought a tin of Marlin flake. 
this slope is pretty steep help!? 
troy


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> plus one each of the three Wessex Virginia Flakes to try.


Let us know what you think, I've been dying to try those too.


----------



## MarkC

Darn things have been on my 'want list' since about a month after I picked up the pipe again! I probably would have tried them sooner if I hadn't kind of felt obligated to pick up all three at once.


----------



## Jessefive

I wanted to stock up on HOTW and Waccamaw (favs that I'm out of), but I wanted free shipping, so I took a little tour of Gawith Hoggarth

An ounce each of

Broken Scotch Cake
Brown Flake Unscented
Coniston Cut Plug Unscented
Dark Bird's Eye
Dark Flake Unscented
Dark Flake Scented 

They have so much! I figured it was time to start getting to know their blends!


----------



## Jack Straw

Hope you enjoy those Jesse!


----------



## indigosmoke

Jessefive said:


> I wanted to stock up on HOTW and Waccamaw (favs that I'm out of), but I wanted free shipping, so I took a little tour of Gawith Hoggarth
> 
> An ounce each of
> 
> Broken Scotch Cake
> Brown Flake Unscented
> Coniston Cut Plug Unscented
> Dark Bird's Eye
> Dark Flake Unscented
> Dark Flake Scented
> 
> They have so much! I figured it was time to start getting to know their blends!


A G&H Motherload! Enjoy!


----------



## Sam_Wheat

My latest purchase is an original smooth unsmoked 1987 (first year) Peterson Sherlock Holmes p-lip pipe! I saw it on eBay and have to have it! I tried to take some pics, but I am a lousy photographer (any help would be appreciated). Apparently the original owner just let it sit for 24 years untouched. This pipe is beautiful! I'm scared to smoke it. I think I will dedicate Penzance to this beauty! What do you think?


----------



## Jack Straw

Wow, that birdseye is awesome! Enjoy it sir!


----------



## dmkerr

Sam_Wheat said:


> My latest purchase is an original smooth unsmoked 1987 (first year) Peterson Sherlock Holmes p-lip pipe! I saw it on eBay and have to have it! I tried to take some pics, but I am a lousy photographer (any help would be appreciated). Apparently the original owner just let it sit for 24 years untouched. This pipe is beautiful! I'm scared to smoke it. I think I will dedicate Penzance to this beauty! What do you think?


I sold about 50 of that series at the pipeshop I worked at "back in the day". At least half of the people that bought them told me they were not going to smoke them but watch them appreciate in value (it was a limited edition series - I used to have the Deerstalker model, which is how I found out I couldn't smoke with the p-lip stem - lol).

Nice pipe! Enjoy!


----------



## indigosmoke

Paul,

That's an amazing pipe! As for help with your photos, PM Jack Straw (Andrew.) His advice helped me immensely.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Thanks guys, I am loving this pipe.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Beautiful acquisition Paul! :tu


----------



## donovanrichardson

Sam_Wheat said:


> My latest purchase is an original smooth unsmoked 1987 (first year) Peterson Sherlock Holmes p-lip pipe! I saw it on eBay and have to have it! I tried to take some pics, but I am a lousy photographer (any help would be appreciated). Apparently the original owner just let it sit for 24 years untouched. This pipe is beautiful! I'm scared to smoke it. I think I will dedicate Penzance to this beauty! What do you think?


Wow Paul! That is one beautiful pipe! Honestly, that would probably be my dream pipe to have right there. A very beautiful pipe to add to the collection!


----------



## commonsenseman

Holy Guacamole!


----------



## Consigliere

Just got my sampler in the mail today & for $20 I think it was definitely worth it.
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Robusto
1 - Bahia Blu E652 Torpedo
1 - Graycliff 'G2' Pirate (torpedo)
1 - Gurkha's Park Avenue Series 44 Churchill
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
1 - Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Toro
1 - Rocky Patel 'R4' Corojo Double Corona
1 - 5 stick Herf-A-dor


----------



## BDog

That 5 stick Herf - A- Dor generally goes for $20.00 by itself! Great deal!!! Its like getting all the sticks for free!


----------



## laloin

all those sticks for 20usd good job, means you just paid for shipping nice sticks hehehhe
troy


----------



## Thirston

That 87 Holmes is the best one I've seen. Sorry I missed that one!! It's strange that someone would stow away that beaut for years only to profit a few hundred bucks when selling years later. They're meant to be smoked! A bit of a shame. Enjoy.


----------



## Consigliere

Sorry guys, JUST realized I posted this in the wrong thread, my bad


----------



## Consigliere

Well Troy that $20 INCLUDED shipping, so it was definitely a good deal to me. 


laloin said:


> all those sticks for 20usd good job, means you just paid for shipping nice sticks hehehhe
> troy


----------



## Reverie Forest

McClellend - Grand Orientals: Yenidje Supreme - Just tried this, and LOVE it!
McClellend - Frog Morton Across the Pond - I was curious to try the Syrian
Hearth & Home - Classic Burley Kake - Yummmm

Zippo Pipe Lighter - Holy cow (long live Moo), I love this thing. I'm glad I spend the couple bucks on it finally. Way to make life easier!


----------



## MarkC

Two packs of Medico Filters, which, contrary to what the box says, do NOT fit all filter pipes, a pack of Dills pipe cleaners, because my old Dill's sleeve is getting worn out from using it to hold my BJ Longs cleaners and a little Garcia y Vega cigar that tasted the way I remember Swisher Sweets tasting (which, admittedly is probably better than Swisher Sweets actually taste, but still...). Not the best tobacco trip, but hey, it's the only place in town...


----------



## laloin

am curious how those Garcia y Vega are like, caz I used to smoke swisher sweets when I didn't know anybetter hehe
troy


----------



## Firedawg

laloin said:


> am curious how those Garcia y Vega are like, caz I used to smoke swisher sweets when I didn't know anybetter hehe
> troy


Thats a 5 Vegas I think your looking at, not even in the same league. CV are machine rolled and the 5 Vegas are handrolled from a different company.

Paul that pipe is absolutely awesome!!!! I am finding myself gravitating towards Pete's lately. I am awaiting my first one soon!


----------



## Kevin Keith

Paul, whatever you paid for that pipe, you got ripped off. Just look at it. There are all kinds of little swirlies on the brown part, it's all bent up and the part you put in your mouth doesn't look right either. Well, no wonder. Made in the Republic of Ireland, prolly on a Friday or Monday. Drunk micks.

Tell ya what. I'll send you $20 worth of any tobacco you want and you send me that monstrosity. I just hate to see a BOTL gettin' jacked my someone. :0


----------



## Max_Power

I made my 1st pipe related purchase last night.

1 corncob pipe, pipe cleaners & a pipe tool

1 oz each of
bulk apple aromatic
bulk nougat aromatic
bulk Navy Flake
bulk dunhill 3 yr mature virginia

1 tin of Tilbury

So far I have smoked some apple, nougat & navy flake. The Navy flake was very tasty, the others were meh.


----------



## owaindav

Max_Power said:


> I made my 1st pipe related purchase last night.
> 
> 1 corncob pipe, pipe cleaners & a pipe tool
> 
> 1 oz each of
> bulk apple aromatic
> bulk nougat aromatic
> bulk Navy Flake
> bulk dunhill 3 yr mature virginia
> 
> 1 tin of Tilbury
> 
> So far I have smoked some apple, nougat & navy flake. The Navy flake was very tasty, the others were meh.


Where did you find 3 yr matured va? I thought it was discontinued? (I really didn't think it was very good at all)


----------



## Max_Power

owaindav said:


> Where did you find 3 yr matured va? I thought it was discontinued? (I really didn't think it was very good at all)


There was a big jar of it at the B&M I went to last night. I got some strictly on name recognition as the staff there was less helpful than I had hoped.

I just finished smoking some, and I liked it. Not as much as the Navy Flake, but much much more than the aromatics.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Kevin Keith said:


> Paul, whatever you paid for that pipe, you got ripped off. Just look at it. There are all kinds of little swirlies on the brown part, it's all bent up and the part you put in your mouth doesn't look right either. Well, no wonder. Made in the Republic of Ireland, prolly on a Friday or Monday. Drunk micks.
> 
> Tell ya what. I'll send you $20 worth of any tobacco you want and you send me that monstrosity. I just hate to see a BOTL gettin' jacked my someone. :0


LOL, you know I haven't even smoked her yet. I bought it with the intention of smoking it however, I am having a difficult time doing it. Hmmm


----------



## thebayratt

Got this Willard Estate pipe a few days back. Nothing fancy, but a decent start to the Estate side of pipes.


----------



## donovanrichardson

That's a gorgeous looking pipe Shawn, I really like that looks of that. Simple and toned-down, yet still quite elegant. Nice score!


----------



## Max_Power

I've been diggin' my cobs for a week or so now, so I slid a little bit further down this new slope.

A Stanwell Majestic 45, 1 tin of Escudo & 1 of University Flake.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

A tin of the GLP Lombard and of course the Tambo group buy


----------



## Natedogg

Ok, here we go:

40 bundles of Long's pipe cleaners
100 gram tin of MacBaren Roll Cake
16 ounces of MacBaren Navy Flake
2 - 50 gram tins of McConnell Scottish Cake
3 - 50 gram tins of Peterson University Flake
2 - 50 gram tins of Peterson Irish Flake (last 2 tins or I would have ordered more)
2 ounces of GH Coniston Cut Plug
48 ounces of SG 1792 (Oh hell yeah!)
24 ounces of PS LNF
16 ounces of C&D Bayou Morning

Whew...


----------



## laloin

Natedogg said:


> Ok, here we go:
> 
> 40 bundles of Long's pipe cleaners
> 100 gram tin of MacBaren Roll Cake
> 16 ounces of MacBaren Navy Flake
> 2 - 50 gram tins of McConnell Scottish Cake
> 3 - 50 gram tins of Peterson University Flake
> 2 - 50 gram tins of Peterson Irish Flake (last 2 tins or I would have ordered more)
> 2 ounces of GH Coniston Cut Plug
> 48 ounces of SG 1792 (Oh hell yeah!)
> 24 ounces of PS LNF
> 16 ounces of C&D Bayou Morning
> 
> Whew...


where did you get 1792 and LNF, most of the venders I know are out of stock of both huhuhuhu
troy


----------



## Pipedreamz

My latest. Cassano Forte. First smoke is LNF courtesy of NateDogg


----------



## jay29

2 tins of Peterson Irish Flake
3 tins Orlik Golden Sliced 50g
2 oz Gawith and Hogarth Black XX Rum Twist (preparing my body for this)
2 oz MeCllend Navy Flake


----------



## Natedogg

Pipedreamz said:


> My latest. Cassano Forte. First smoke is LNF courtesy of NateDogg


Nice pipe! Enjoy that LNF!


----------



## Jeff10236

Some nice stuff on this thread...

My latest purchases would be:

Pipes: Savinelli University Pipe and 12 Missouri Meerschaum Pony/Missou corn cobs (all to give away) bought on Ebay yesterday
For me, I won a Savinelli Opera bent bulldog estate pipe (with a nice Sav pipe tool) for $50 on Ebay a couple hours earlier than those I bought to give away

Tobacco: Just minutes ago I ordered some tobacco off 4noggins.com:
8oz of 4noggins "Bald Headed Teacher" (love that stuff)
50g tin Balkan Saseini
50g tin Peterson Delux Mixture
100g tin McClelland Frog Morton

In the past month or two, I've made a bunch of purchases:
-Peterson System Pipe #303 (new)
-Savinelli Saturnia #606 estate pipe
-Peterson System Pipe #314 (it was in pretty ratty shape, non-original mouthpiece, and it needed some work- but it was cheap, and I'm having fun restoring it)
-A couple 6-pipe pipe racks
-A nice Xikar pipe lighter
-Several bulk and tinned tobaccos online and local 
-Various tools (reamer, balsa inserts, etc)


----------



## MarkC

Had to spring for some baccy for International Pipe Day, right? Plus find out what p&c's freebies are for this.  I decided to knock off some of the remaining blends on my 'must try' list from a while back, and if ordering so I can get freebies doesn't prove I'm a cheapskate, this does. It looks like most of the ones on my want list still were the higher priced ones that I put off! Scottish Flake had _better _be good...
One tin each of the following:

Artisans Blend
Campanile
Davidoff Danish Mixture
Lombard
Orcilla
McConnell's Oriental
Red Raparee
McConnell's Scottish Cake
McConnell's Scottish Flake


----------



## bigdaddychester

I'm with you Mark! Shortly after midnight I placed my order with P&C to see what might come as freebies in addition I also bought a tin of the G.L Pease - JKP, a pound of Scotts butternut Burley and a tin of their IPSD blend. 

I also hit up an antique store earlier in the afternoon and picked up another selection of 9 pipes, some Petersons, a couple more Tim West's, a Castello, and a few more pipe tools. The wife wasn't to happy about more pipes so I may have to unload a couple to keep her a bit happy.


----------



## jtree26

I just ordered:

1 tin Ennerdale Flake
1 tin MacBaren Navy Flake
2oz PS Balkan Supreme


----------



## Jeff10236

Geez, I've got PAD and TAD bad. The items in my previous post haven't even been delivered yet, and I had to buy more:

Pipe: Today on Ebay I won an estate 1991 Peterson Sherlock Holmes "Deerstalker". It is a nice 1/4 bent, rusticated Rhodesian with a sterling silver band. Plus, I still have several other auctions open that I still might win.

Tobacco: Last night I decided to see what is all the fuss over Esoterica tobaccos and bought a tin of Margate from a local B&M. I have a cold so it isn't the best time to evaluate a new tobacco, but it is good (though strong) stuff. Being only Latakia and Orientals I probably would have been happier with the "And so to Bed" I almost bought as it would have also had Virginia and Maryland tobaccos, but it is good (just not for everyday).


----------



## bigdaddychester

Jeff10236 said:


> Geez, I've got PAD and TAD bad. The items in my previous post haven't even been delivered yet, and I had to buy more:
> 
> Pipe: Today on Ebay I won an estate 1991 Peterson Sherlock Holmes "Deerstalker".


Congratulations on winning that pipe. I was watching it....my trigger finger got real itchy but I held out. It's a great looking pipe though.


----------



## Jeff10236

bigdaddychester said:


> Congratulations on winning that pipe. I was watching it....my trigger finger got real itchy but I held out. It's a great looking pipe though.


Thanks, it was actually my 3rd choice, but I can't wait to get it. My first choice was the 1994 Sherlock Holmes series "Strand" pipe (beautiful), but I didn't want to spend over $100 on a pipe right now so I set my max bid at $93 (shipping was $8 ) and then I gave up (I don't know what the competition's max bid was though so if I got in a bidding war it might have got ugly). I missed out on a great deal because of the "Strand" pipe- I also bid on a 1989 (my HS graduation year) Sherlock Holmes "The Baker Street" pipe (a rusticated bulldog), it went for only $66 but I stopped bidding because it ended about a minute before the "Strand" did and I was still ahead on that one. If I knew I'd lose the "Strand" (I liked that pipe best) I would have bid a lot more on "The Baker Street" (I like the one I won better, and while I have a ton of bulldogs and prior to this win no Rhodesians, "The Baker Street" was from my high school graduation year so I would have preferred that).


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

I just ordered an estate Kirsten pics and a review if and when it shows up.


----------



## MarkC

Jeff10236 said:


> Geez, I've got PAD and TAD bad. The items in my previous post haven't even been delivered yet, and I had to buy more:


Oh, crap; we're supposed to wait? No one told me! Hey Mad Hatter, about that Stanwell I bought...


----------



## TheMule

I'm recently married, and am really trying hard to stave off a bad case of PAD myself. If I had enough posts I'd share pictures, but just bought myself a wedding present.

My 2nd custombilt, ebay auction ended a few hours ago. This one is actually a Mincer era Custom-Bilt though, in that classic nosewarmer, saddle bit billiard shape. Leaving for my honeymoon friday, but it'll be nice to come home to that guy waiting for me in my mailbox.


----------



## Jeff10236

TheMule said:


> I'm recently married, and am really trying hard to stave off a bad case of PAD myself. If I had enough posts I'd share pictures, but just bought myself a wedding present.
> 
> My 2nd custombilt, ebay auction ended a few hours ago. This one is actually a Mincer era Custom-Bilt though, in that classic nosewarmer, saddle bit billiard shape. Leaving for my honeymoon friday, but it'll be nice to come home to that guy waiting for me in my mailbox.


Congratulations, enjoy the honeymoon.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Bought my first tins yesterday - stuff that doesn't come out of a giant jar of aromatics.

50 grams McClelland's 221b Series Honeydew
100 grams McClelland 1977-2010 Anniversary

Problem is the cheapie pipe I bought to use them with (my current two pipes have both had nothing but aromatics through them) immediately started to bubble all varnish off in hot spots on the pipe while I was breaking it in, I didn't even get to half a bowl before I decided it was time to start sanding it off.

Didn't get it all off, but basically anywhere that's going to be a hot spot is cleared - think it's safe to smoke? Interior of the bowl was blackened, not varnished at all.

Can I use the other two pipes that have had aromatics through them too? One is just a standard burlwood and the other is a churchwarden.


----------



## MarkC

I have a pipe that I had to sand off myself, and from that experience I'd say it's not only fine, but will probably smoke better now anyway. Varnish has no business being on pipes. And you can use the other ones fine, you just may be tasting the aromatics of the past rather than the tobacco you're currently smoking.


----------



## Jeff10236

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Bought my first tins yesterday - stuff that doesn't come out of a giant jar of aromatics.
> 
> 50 grams McClelland's 221b Series Honeydew
> 100 grams McClelland 1977-2010 Anniversary
> 
> Problem is the cheapie pipe I bought to use them with (my current two pipes have both had nothing but aromatics through them) immediately started to bubble all varnish off in hot spots on the pipe while I was breaking it in, I didn't even get to half a bowl before I decided it was time to start sanding it off.
> 
> Didn't get it all off, but basically anywhere that's going to be a hot spot is cleared - think it's safe to smoke? Interior of the bowl was blackened, not varnished at all.
> 
> Can I use the other two pipes that have had aromatics through them too? One is just a standard burlwood and the other is a churchwarden.


You'll probably be fine smoking an English out of a pipe that you've smoked an aro out of. I do not have dedicated pipes and I don't really have a major problem. Then again, I have a lot of pipes at this point (over 20 and still growing) so they get some rest time and each may see 2 or 3 blends before a blend is repeated in it (also, some pipes are partially/unofficially dedicated- my Savinellis with the filters or my Peterson System pipes are better suited to aros, other pipes are more likely to be smoked with an English). I probably do need to sweeten my pipe more than someone with dedicated aro/English/VA pipes- a commercial pipe sweeter works fine, I prefer whiskey or rum.

As for the varnish issue, the one pipe that I had with bubbling issues eventually stopped after a while. You can sand it, or just put up with it and eventually the problem may go away on its own. What kind of pipe is it?


----------



## Firedawg

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Problem is the cheapie pipe I bought to use them with (my current two pipes have both had nothing but aromatics through them) immediately started to bubble all varnish off in hot spots on the pipe while I was breaking it in, I didn't even get to half a bowl before I decided it was time to start sanding it off.
> 
> Didn't get it all off, but basically anywhere that's going to be a hot spot is cleared - think it's safe to smoke? Interior of the bowl was blackened, not varnished at all.


If your breaking in the pipe shouldnt you be only smoking half a bowl to start? But yes I do hate the varnish pipes since they seem to bubble easy. Wax glossed pipes dont seem to do that. Sand them down and rewax.


----------



## indigosmoke

I was fortunate enough to get this Claudio Cavicchi from Mad Hatter.


----------



## canadianpiper

That is a beauty of a pipe. Love the classic Italian billiard.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Firedawg said:


> If your breaking in the pipe shouldnt you be only smoking half a bowl to start? But yes I do hate the varnish pipes since they seem to bubble easy. Wax glossed pipes dont seem to do that. Sand them down and rewax.


I actually started with a quarter bowl, then a half bowl and figured I'd let it rest the day and go for another half bowl the next day.

The varnish still managed to bubble off due to the heat being put off.

Where should I pick up some wax now that I've sanded off the varnish? What kind of wax? It's actually quite nice looking wood underneath.


----------



## bigdaddychester

indigosmoke said:


> I was fortunate enough to get this Claudio Cavicchi from Mad Hatter.


Do you have any tips on taking pictures that look as good as the ones you posted?


----------



## indigosmoke

bigdaddychester said:


> Do you have any tips on taking pictures that look as good as the ones you posted?


I use the macro setting on my camera and no flash. I play around with a couple of desk lamps to get the lighting the way I want it. I focus on the pipe and then move the view to frame the subject as I like before taking the picture. I usually shoot several exposures to get one that seems right. I use a tripod and a timer to avoid blurring since not using a flash often causes longer shutter speeds.

I'd love to take credit for this but I learned these techniques from Andrew (Jack Straw). The only thing I added was using the tripod and timer. Somehow Andrew takes his pictures holding the camera by hand! I'm not steady enough for that.



canadianpiper said:


> That is a beauty of a pipe. Love the classic Italian billiard.


Thanks! I love the classic billiard as well.


----------



## bigdaddychester

Thanks John, I'm going to try a few of those things.


----------



## neonblackjack

Gorgeous!
I have a Nording that looks very similar. It's my Irish Oak pipe. mmmm


----------



## indigosmoke

neonblackjack said:


> Gorgeous!
> I have a Nording that looks very similar. It's my Irish Oak pipe. mmmm


Thanks Jack. How's that Irish Flake treating you?


----------



## Natedogg

It was like fricking Christmas at my house today! Car parts, samples from Dave (thanks!), and tobacco orders!

From Smoking Pipes:






From WV Smoke Shop:



Nate


----------



## User Name

that's a lot of LTF, nice turd too!


----------



## Natedogg

And I still have 5 ounces downstairs.

I really wanted to try the turd. It's just a little poop, if I like it I will buy a pile!


----------



## Jivey

12oz H&H Classic Burley Kake
10oz G&H Louisiana Perique Flake
8oz G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
8oz G&H Brown Flake
8oz H&H Lakeland Brickle
8oz Stonehaven

Samples
4oz H&H Anniversary Kake
4oz G&H Kendal Flake

Got lucky on the Stoney today!


----------



## User Name

Natedogg said:


> And I still have 5 ounces downstairs.
> 
> I really wanted to try the turd. It's just a little poop, if I like it I will buy a pile!


you're going to need every last one of those pipe cleaners.

What did you buy a pound of? I can't read it.


----------



## Natedogg

C&D Bayou Morning. I love it as my morning smoke, in the afternoon it's a bit too sweet on top the perique. Weird how tastes change through the day.


----------



## User Name

Natedogg said:


> C&D Bayou Morning. I love it as my morning smoke, in the afternoon it's a bit too sweet on top the perique. Weird how tastes change through the day.


If it's good enough for a pound, I'll have to look into grabbing some. sounds good.


----------



## Natedogg

Yeah, give it a shot, especially if you like VaPers. It's a lighter VaPer perfect for morning. I can see it getting really good with age.


----------



## Jivey

Nate, can you do a short comparison to LNF?


----------



## Natedogg

LNF to LTF?

Here's my review of LNF: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...283698-peter-stokkebye-luxury-navy-flake.html

LTF is a totally different flavor profile due to the lack of Perique, but they both smoke the same...nice slow puffs and it's a very good smoke. Slightly sweet and i get the coconut undertones that Dave describes in his review. Nutty, earthy flavor. The more I smoke it the more I like it.


----------



## laloin

I was gifted a very nice Peterson estate prince pipe with a bent P-lip, gave her a smoke today and I love the P-lip. Thou it's a pain in the butt to get a pipe cleaner through, just have to push a bit more then usually.
comparing LTF and LNF, well LNF is a Vaper but both have a sweet tang, and yes tasting the coconut notes as well. Like Nate said it's like smelling coconut oil on the beach.
troy


----------



## neonblackjack

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks Jack. How's that Irish Flake treating you?


The Irish Flake couldn't be treating me better - fruity, strong, delicious. Lately Barbary Coast has been my morning blend and Irish Flake at night.
I think IF gives me crazy dreams...


----------



## Sarge

finally made my first purchase!! missing Stonehaven and Penzance the other day had me wanting to buy something. Was surprised to see it but found Holiday Spirit that I'd wanted to try, and EMP I've been wanting to try. The 7 Seas came out of no where and just caught my attention that night so I was looking @ the blends and this one peeked my interest. It's proving harder than I thought to find 5 or so blends I absolutely enjoy that I can smoke from time to time...


----------



## donovanrichardson

Sarge said:


> finally made my first purchase!! missing Stonehaven and Penzance the other day had me wanting to buy something. Was surprised to see it but found Holiday Spirit that I'd wanted to try, and EMP I've been wanting to try. The 7 Seas came out of no where and just caught my attention that night so I was looking @ the blends and this one peeked my interest. It's proving harder than I thought to find 5 or so blends I absolutely enjoy that I can smoke from time to time...


Wow, nice pickups Sarge! That Holiday Spirit looks intriguing and I hope you enjoy the EMP, I can only imagine that the real Dunhill tastes better than my bulk substitute! Enjoy smoking those Steven!


----------



## indigosmoke

Nice selection Sarge. I love EMP (it's one of my top 5 favorites,, probably top 3) and 7 Seas has received surprisingly positive reviews on here since its release though I've never tried it myself. Enjoy!


----------



## Sarge

indigosmoke said:


> Nice selection Sarge. I love EMP (it's one of my top 5 favorites,, probably top 3) and 7 Seas has received surprisingly positive reviews on here since its release though I've never tried it myself. Enjoy!


thanks. Hopefully EMP is one of mine as well. Just want a good 5 or so blends I can enjoy from time to time in doors. Especially for the Winter or a change of pace. Just haven't liked much of what I've smoked so far... happy to hear that about MacBaren. makes me a feel a little better about 7 Seas. Just bought that on a whim & since I don't read pipe forums often I hadn't even heard of it. Was just browsing everything and for some reason it caught my eye. maybe I'll try some soon and let you know what I think or just pass it along if I'm not a fan...


----------



## laloin

Sarge said:


> thanks. Hopefully EMP is one of mine as well. Just want a good 5 or so blends I can enjoy from time to time in doors. Especially for the Winter or a change of pace. Just haven't liked much of what I've smoked so far... happy to hear that about MacBaren. makes me a feel a little better about 7 Seas. Just bought that on a whim & since I don't read pipe forums often I hadn't even heard of it. Was just browsing everything and for some reason it caught my eye. maybe I'll try some soon and let you know what I think or just pass it along if I'm not a fan...


I rather enjoy the 7 seas blend, the gold blend I enjoy alot, what captain black should have been, you will get alot of sweetness and vanilla notes 
enjoy your purchase
troy


----------



## Jivey

I meant bayou morning and LNF. ;-) but thank you for the other comparison as well. I have some LNF and LBF but I have never tried LTF.


----------



## Natedogg

Jivey said:


> I meant bayou morning and LNF. ;-) but thank you for the other comparison as well. I have some LNF and LBF but I have never tried LTF.


Ah, well, Bayou Morning is sweeter and is heavier on the Perique. It's a bit too sweet when I smoke it any time other than my first bowl of the day. I don't notice the sweetness in the morning, just the VA with the Perique. It is also heavier on the nicotine.

LNF has a more earthy flavor to it than Bayou Morning.


----------



## laloin

I can't smoke Bayou Morning at all, way too much Perique, I end up having to blend in another Virginia to make it smokable for me. but other then it being alittle heavy on the Perique it's a good blend
troy


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Got a nice original year Stanwell Legend series pipe - which I cannot for the life of me match up with any of the Legends I find online, but it was only $55 and all I find online are $120.

I'll post a picture of it after I get a very nice Meerschaum pipe at the end of the month when payday comes.

Can anyone suggest some MUST smoke tobacco blends for some one who has just gotten into the game.


----------



## Max_Power

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Got a nice original year Stanwell Legend series pipe - which I cannot for the life of me match up with any of the Legends I find online, but it was only $55 and all I find online are $120.
> 
> I'll post a picture of it after I get a very nice Meerschaum pipe at the end of the month when payday comes.
> 
> Can anyone suggest some MUST smoke tobacco blends for some one who has just gotten into the game.


The newbie sampler trade should hook you up with a bunch of blends to try once you get going on that. So far, I have tried 2 blends from my trade; they were both very good. I tried Rattray's marlin flake tonight and I thought it was excellent. I haven't enjoyed the 2 aros I tried very much, but PS luxury navy flake was a bulk I picked up at the local shop and thet was very good. If you have acess to a shop with a good bulk selection, try a couple non aros. I'm a complete newb at this pipe game myself, so maybe someone with a bit more experience can help you a bit better.

But just like cigars, it's all very subjective; One man's gold may be another man's garbage.


----------



## WWhermit

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Got a nice original year Stanwell Legend series pipe - which I cannot for the life of me match up with any of the Legends I find online, but it was only $55 and all I find online are $120.
> 
> I'll post a picture of it after I get a very nice Meerschaum pipe at the end of the month when payday comes.
> 
> *Can anyone suggest some MUST smoke tobacco blends for some one who has just gotten into the game*.


MUST try? As many as you can! Seriously, that's the only way you'll narrow down your tastes for tobaccos.

At last count, and documented at tobaccoreviews.com, there are close to 4000 tobaccos to choose from, and no one will ever try them all, but sampling, and searching, is the best, and one of the most enjoyable ways to find the blends you will come to accept as favorites.

As the previous poster mentioned, join the New Pipe Smoker trade. You'll get a great selection of a wide range of tobaccos from an experienced piper, and it costs you very little.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## SmoknTaz

A pouch of Captain Black White. Did a bit of cross border shopping at Bellis Fair today in WA. Only place I could find was a Smokin Sam's and all they had were OTC's and I didn't want to go home empty handed!


----------



## CWL

Stopped by a local B&M to pick up a tin of McClellands Drama Reserve to try, walked out with a new Chacom Billiard w/ push-pull stem and a Peterson Belgique pipe as well. Couldn't help myself.

The Belgique is the tiniest briar I've ever seen, made the size and shape of the old tavern clays. I like the tiny bowl because I'll be using it to smoke rare tobaccos.

Chacom doesn't get as much discussion as once used to, but they make an excellent pipe, the one I have is older with exception blast grain pattern, but it is so light that it feels like a toothpick in my teeth.


----------



## dmkerr

I find myself in the rare position of having money to spend and not being able to find a pipe I want to buy! :help:

Now that's just weird!


----------



## bigdaddychester

I got my order from pipessndcigars.com on friday. 1 lb scotts butternut burley, a tin of H&H IPSD blend, and a tin of the Jack Knife Plug from G.L. Pease. As far as the freebies go, I got two sample packages from Peter Stokkebye - Dansk Black and Golden Dansk (which I'm gonna have to order more of!) a tin from McClellands IPSD special blend, a pouch of some other tobacco (i think it was amaretto) and some pipe cleaners and another pipe tool. I Very much appreciate the work P&C does to help out on IPSD as well as all the companies that help to make their promotion a big success.


----------



## owaindav

dmkerr said:


> I find myself in the rare position of having money to spend and not being able to find a pipe I want to buy! :help:
> 
> Now that's just weird!


Weirdo! What brands do you have already?


----------



## Zeb Zoober

I went a little crazy this week for just starting out with pipes. I figure if I am going to go in on pipe smoking, might as well go ALL IN (did the same thing when starting out on cigars):

What I bought new this week:

Savinelli Duca Carlo pipe
Bjarne Viking Classic Pipe
Peterson Donegal Rocky 68 Plip
4 Cob Pipes

What I bought of ebay tonight:

Peterson 312 Standard System P-Lip Pipe $35 (appears to be in good shape)
Unsmoked Kaywoodie Prime Grain Classic Estate Pipe $23 (mint condition)
Peterson’s System Star Pipe, 312 P-lip $58 (looks to be in very good shape)
Peterson System 313 Ebony Pipe $66 (appears to be in good shape)	
Vintage Estate Meerschaum Pipe $33 (good shape)

Pipe tobacco I bought to try out this week:

2 ounces of the following coming in from PipesandCigars.com (one of their sampler packages)
* Captain Black
* Virginia Longcut
* English Luxury
* Optimum
* Perfection 

Rattray`s Hal O` the Wynd 100g Tin
G.L. Pease Haddo`s Delight Pipe Tobacco 2 oz.
G.L. Pease Embarcadero Pipe Tobacco 2 oz.


----------



## GlassEye

100g tin Erinmore Flake, seems to be from '08. I need to buy more of what that B&M has, decent prices and old stock.

I am planning out a pretty good order for this week, I will update when that happens.


----------



## bigdaddychester

Zeb Zoober said:


> I
> Peterson System 313 Ebony Pipe $66 (appears to be in good shape)


I think you might have bought that from me


----------



## Zeb Zoober

bigdaddychester said:


> I think you might have bought that from me


I think I did! Pretty good shape, I take it? Looked nice.

That was my last bid of the evening after I had bought all the rest. I just couldn't let the ebony go. That is always the way it works out for me on ebay, all the good stuff closes after ok stuff closes. I figure I should bid on the ok stuff just in case the good stuff goes too high. Next thing you know, I have won the ok stuff and the good stuff just hit the top of my limit - not high enough to not bid on it.


----------



## Troutman22

> Peterson 312 Standard System P-Lip Pipe $35 (appears to be in good shape)


Helluva buy!


----------



## MarkC

bigdaddychester said:


> I got my order from pipessndcigars.com on friday. 1 lb scotts butternut burley, a tin of H&H IPSD blend, and a tin of the Jack Knife Plug from G.L. Pease. As far as the freebies go, I got two sample packages from Peter Stokkebye - Dansk Black and Golden Dansk (which I'm gonna have to order more of!) a tin from McClellands IPSD special blend, a pouch of some other tobacco (i think it was amaretto) and some pipe cleaners and another pipe tool. I Very much appreciate the work P&C does to help out on IPSD as well as all the companies that help to make their promotion a big success.


Mine arrived today and I feel like I hit the jackpot! I got the two Peter Stokkbye blends and the IPSD tin as well, along with the pipe tool, plus this really cool DVD about the history of Savinelli. I haven't watched any of it yet, but the booklet alone is enough to make me glad I ordered that day. It's full of photos of pipes, including a lot of series from Savinelli I've never heard of before. Cool stuff!


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> Mine arrived today and I feel like I hit the jackpot! I got the two Peter Stokkbye blends and the IPSD tin as well, along with the pipe tool, plus this really cool DVD about the history of Savinelli. I haven't watched any of it yet, but the booklet alone is enough to make me glad I ordered that day. It's full of photos of pipes, including a lot of series from Savinelli I've never heard of before. Cool stuff!


Sounds like a great score, Mark. That video sounds very interesting indeed.

As for me, my recent purchases have included 1.5 pounds of Stonehaven and a Lane era Charatan from Marty Pulver. It will be my first Charatan so I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Jeff10236

> Peterson 312 Standard System P-Lip Pipe $35 (appears to be in good shape)


You do see that kind of deal on Ebay, but not usually for a Standard System that looks that good. There were 3 or 4 that went for $35 with only 1 bid that all looked nearly new (and will look new after very little cleaning) in the past 2 days. I wish I saw them when they were active.



> Peterson's System Star Pipe, 312 P-lip $58 (looks to be in very good shape)


That one I saw. You were one of the people who outbid me on it, and even though the price was nice I couldn't go up because I was still ahead on a nicer pipe (which ended up going over my limit). I'm very green with jealousy on that one :tongue1:

Looks like you had a good day. I've been buying too many pipes on Ebay myself lately, though mine has been over the past month or two, not just one very active day.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Jeff10236 said:


> That one I saw. You were one of the people who outbid me on it, and even though the price was nice I couldn't go up because I was still ahead on a nicer pipe (which ended up going over my limit). I'm very green with jealousy on that one :tongue1:
> 
> Looks like you had a good day. I've been buying too many pipes on Ebay myself lately, though mine has been over the past month or two, not just one very active day.


That one did look very nice and well cared for. Going to pick up some good cleaning supplies and take my time and see how all these clean up.

The Peterson Star System and the Peterson System Ebony were the two I really wanted - and just happened to close the latest. The one I bought for $35 was one of the early ones to close. That one I will probably just clean up and try to sell it to get my money back out of it.


----------



## User Name

I just got in....

1 tin of MacBaren HH Syrian (dated Jan 2008 ) !:biggrin:

1 tin two friends chocolate

1 tin P&C IPSD

plus goodie bag: I got a wallet :cheeky:

1 tin GL Pease Chelsea Morning

4 oz. Billy Budd




annnnnd

8ozstonehaven8ozpenance.

:razz:


But I'm not keeping all 8 oz....:crazy:


----------



## Jivey

Got all my shipments at once today. Right around 5lbs!



24oz Stonehaven
12oz Classic Burley Kake
10oz Lousianna Perique 
8oz Bob's Chocolate Flake
8oz Brown Flake U/S
8oz Lakeland Brickle
4oz Kendal Flake
4oz Anniversary Kake

One last thing but it escapes my mind :-( half of it has already been jarred up.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Jesse....simply WOW! I see the Stoney but what is the rest? Definitely pipes and cigars bags but that's about all I know haha.


----------



## Max_Power

I picked up 1 tin of Kingfisher and 1 tin of Jack Knife Plug.


----------



## aristotle

Went to one of the local tobacconists today and picked up: S. Gawith Commonwealth, Perfection, Skiff Mixture, and Fire Dance; also picked up a tin of Mac Baren burley "London Blend". I can hardly wait to smoke it.


----------



## phineasrex

Today I ordered: 

Peterson St. Patty's Day 2011 pipe A1 shape 
JackKnife Plug - 1 tin 
Orlik Golden Sliced - 1 tin 
Irish Flake - 2 tins 
C&D Burley Flake #3 - 1 tin 
C&D Burley Flake #1 - 1 tin 
G&H Kendal Dark - 1 oz 
G&H Kendal Kentucky - 1 oz 

Never tried any of these tobaccos, but they're all in the vein of things I enjoy, only the Orlik has me wondering. And being Scot-Irish, I'm feckin excited to get my hands on that pipe.


----------



## Max_Power

phineasrex said:


> Today I ordered:
> 
> Peterson St. Patty's Day 2011 pipe A1 shape
> JackKnife Plug - 1 tin
> Orlik Golden Sliced - 1 tin
> Irish Flake - 2 tins
> C&D Burley Flake #3 - 1 tin
> C&D Burley Flake #1 - 1 tin
> G&H Kendal Dark - 1 oz
> G&H Kendal Kentucky - 1 oz
> 
> Never tried any of these tobaccos, but they're all in the vein of things I enjoy, only the Orlik has me wondering. And being Scot-Irish, I'm feckin excited to get my hands on that pipe.


I tried the jackknife plug tonight and I absolutely loved it. It had a nice nutty component in it, which is the first time I've found that in pipe tobacco; and I've been wishing for a flavor like that in the last few bowls I've smoked.


----------



## Natedogg

Just bought my first Estate. It's a Falcon that could use some cleaning and the bit looks like it's been clenched, but otherwise in smokable shape. So not only did I get my first Estate, but I also got my Falcon.

$10 - Thank you Ebay.


----------



## User Name

Natedogg said:


> Just bought my first Estate. It's a Falcon that could use some cleaning and the bit looks like it's been clenched, but otherwise in smokable shape. So not only did I get my first Estate, but I also got my Falcon.
> 
> $10 - Thank you Ebay.


Post pics of that little ugly when you're all done with it.


----------



## Firedawg

I kind of went nuts ordering Monday. Guess I should have looked at the cart total but oh well It was great unwrapping it today!

H&H Anni Kake 10 oz.
Erinmore Tin 50g
pipe cleaners
Peterson's St Patrick Day Pipe 2011 #69
Peterson Irish Oak 50g
Ennerdale Flake 3 oz (the last they had)
6 soft pipe tips
GL Pease Haddos Delight
Petersons Uni Flake
Macbaren Navey Flake 100g
Esoterica Penzance 
G&H Brown Flake 5 oz










Also just picked up 8 oz PS LTF


----------



## donovanrichardson

Todd...you are my pipe idol! That's an incredible haul, all great tobaccos! I've really been eying one of those Peterson St. Patrick's Day pipes but a bit too rich for my blood, totally awesome though! Maybe in the future. Erinmore is a great flake and the rest of it just looks plain awesome!


----------



## shotokun16

First $100 pipe and brand spanking new series in the Savinelli family. 
Purchased from pipesandcigars getting it this Monday!

MMMMMMMM

By the way i didnt know Italian pipe makers get first picks on briars. Most high quality briars are grown in Italy and they get it dirt cheap.


----------



## Thirston

Nice new Sav line. -Had to look that up as I could not tell if that was brass or what. Great shape too.


----------



## Thirston

By the way, I just got my first two new Savs 3 weeks ago and they smoke really great. Very impressive right out of the box. I should have bought some sooner. Italian briar!? -Got 2 Tundra's.


----------



## shotokun16

Yay i own a savi Roma 616 rusticated:









and they smoke great! They've been in the business since 1876 and their Cedar Balsa filters are great. Can never go wrong when made in Italy.


----------



## User Name

I'm looking to get a Sav. I love the contrast in color between the rustication and the rim of the bowl. 

Now if only I had a steady hand and didn't char rims.

Nice looking pipe.


----------



## christian1971

I ordered two, 2 ounce tins of Penzance last night. Checked my email and order has been shipped out today.:banana: Tempted to order more since it is still in stock, but not sure if I will even like it. Don't want to be stuck with a bunch of these tins.


----------



## donovanrichardson

christian1971 said:


> I ordered two, 2 ounce tins of Penzance last night. Checked my email and order has been shipped out today.:banana: Tempted to order more since it is still in stock, but not sure if I will even like it. Don't want to be stuck with a bunch of these tins.


Awesome to hear you could score some! Where did you pick it up from?


----------



## christian1971

donovanrichardson said:


> Awesome to hear you could score some! Where did you pick it up from?


I will leave you an email. Let me know that you got it. Christian


----------



## donovanrichardson

christian1971 said:


> I will leave you an email. Let me know that you got it. Christian


Got your PM Christian! Thanks brother!


----------



## MarkC

Christian, I wouldn't worry about getting stuck with it; you can always trade it to someone here, I'm sure.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I am happy to announce that I am the happy owner of 2 (8 ounce) bags of Stonehaven and 2 (8 ounce) bags of Penzance; my order arrived Friday.:yo:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Coffee-Cup said:


> I am happy to announce that I am the happy owner of 2 (8 ounce) bags of Stonehaven and 2 (8 ounce) bags of Penzance; my order arrived Friday.:yo:


VERY jealous Moe haha! Great purchase brother! What more do you need after that?!


----------



## canadianpiper

yeah, so jealous, wish I could get my hands on some stoney.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Thanks Donovan and Gio! I must admit that I was getting a little shaky because I had almost run out of these blends.:scared: I have truly been in a quandry in not trying some of the interesting blends that you guys talk about on this forum, but I had to decide whether I should allocate my limited funds to blends that I may like or those that I truly love.:noidea: Hopefully in the future I can diverisfy into some of these exotic tobaccos. I blame it all on Commonsenseman who got me into Stonehaven and Penzance knowing the "Dang Stuff" is so hard to get, but then again I would have never known just how good a pipe could be.:hippie:


----------



## canadianpiper

Well I agree, I have in the past purchased several different blends but have decided to stick to the ones I enjoy the most and ocassionally purchase the trial tins.


----------



## B.L. Sims

The slope just keeps on getting steeper and more icy. I *think* ive got enough varieties of tobacco that im interested in to sample and I made my first "bulk" purchase of one of my standby's. Now ive got about 10 pipes on my "wish list". Thankfully most of those are under the $100 mark.

As of yesterday:

Dan Tobacco Sweet Vanilla Honeydew 50g Tin
McClelland 5100 Red Virginia Cake
McClelland Christmas Cheer 2009 100g Tin
W.O. Larsen Signature Mixture 100g
Hartwell Evening Stroll Aromatic- 1lb
McClelland PCCA Collector Blend Aurora 50g

Savinelli Florence Smooth Pipe #616
Softy bits

As one could see im on a bit of a "sweet" kick for this order.

So this brings me to 5 pipes (2 are MM) and 30 some-odd bleds.

Did I mention I started pipes less than a year ago? Give it to me straight Doc, do I have the TAD/PAD?


----------



## Sarge

well I came across a sample of Dunhill MM965 that recently arrived courtesy of a trade (thanks again John). I've absolutely fallen in love with the stuff & think it's my favorite blend. So I felt it best to scoop up a couple tins while it's still available. So two tins & a Bently lighter that is not pictured. Doh'

Just decided to take a pic of everything. though those Irish & University Flakes are empty since they were samples that I now need to buy tins of when I get a chance so I can fill their respective jars.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Steven, looks like you are building up a nice little stash there! Great looking pipe tobacco for sure!


----------



## canadianpiper

I think might just start a stock pile of SG Ennerdale Flake. Love it and notice it gets sold out often enough. There is nowhere to get it in TO.


----------



## Rock31

My good friend and fellow Puff brother Veeral picked up my first tin purchases tonight!










Can't wait to try them


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Rock31 said:


> My good friend and fellow Puff brother Veeral picked up my first tin purchases tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try them


Where's my Peterson 999 and Two Friends Chocolate Blend?


----------



## Jeff10236

I've gone a little crazy of late...I've bought a ton of pipes and pipe accessories in the past 2 months.

In the week alone I have bought (this is just since last Saturday):
-A Zippo pipe lighter
-An estate Stanwell "Design Choice" #492 rusticated which I got for just under $30 shipped :whoo: . It looks a ton better than the picture and only needs a little cosmetic work.
-An absolutely beautiful Savinelli De Luxe Milano #114EX, only needs to be sterilized (and I think the seller actually did). Looks almost new. Got it for under $35 shipped.
-Brand new Radice Rind G (absolutely beautiful rusticated straight pipe).
-Just today, bought a like-new (looks unsmoked) Savinelli Tundra in the 320KS shape I've been wanting since I first started looking at Savinellis


All that, and I'm probably not done (have my eye on some more Sav #320s, another Peterson or two, a couple Mark Tinsky pipes, a couple more Radice pipes and some Ascortis- maybe one or two of them will also get a home with me). In total, I have bought 11 pipes in the past 2 months (including two higher end pipes, the Radice, and a Peterson Sherlock Holmes), and I will be buying 1-3 more, but then I will be finished for a while (at least a year)


----------



## Zfog

Nice pickups Jeff! Keep em coming. lol


----------



## Jeff10236

Zfog said:


> Nice pickups Jeff! Keep em coming. lol


Hee hee,that 11 pipes in 2 months and 1-3 more I will buy didn't include the cobs, the Savinelli University pipe, or a couple more that I _will_ be buying in the next couple months for pipe "bombs" for Puff members :mischief:


----------



## Savvy

Just reserved a Castello 'Castello' from Marty Pulvers this weekend, should have it over here in a couple weeks. Pretty excited to add one to the collection.


----------



## astripp

A tin of Orlik golden slice, Frog Morton, and Frog Morton on the Bayou.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Just won this:

NORDING F Denmark estate pipe - eBay (item 150572071895 end time Mar-13-11 18:31:09 PDT)


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

and this

VINTAGE HARDCASTLES LONDON EXECUTIVE # 811 PIPE & BOX - eBay (item 290542414491 end time Mar-13-11 20:19:43 PDT)

I also got a tin of Peterson's Irish Oak for 5 bucks at a local B&M because it had no price tag.


----------



## Nachman

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Just won this:
> 
> NORDING F Denmark estate pipe - eBay (item 150572071895 end time Mar-13-11 18:31:09 PDT)


Good buy. Let us know what you think of the way the Nording smokes. Irish Oak is a nice Va-per. Like Anni Kake but stronger and better.


----------



## madirishman

1 pound of Boswell's Northwoods and 1 pound of Boswell's Burley, should be here next week :hat:


----------



## Natedogg

One order showed up today:



10 tins of Erinmore
5 tins of Scottish Cake
1 pound of Anniversary Kake
Another pound of Bayou Morning!


----------



## User Name

Natedogg said:


> One order showed up today:
> 
> 10 tins of Erinmore
> 5 tins of Scottish Cake
> 1 pound of Anniversary Kake
> Another pound of Bayou Morning!


Whoa Nate, really bulking up there. Nice purchase.


----------



## Rock31

WOW! Now that is an order....stocking up for the apocalypse


----------



## neonblackjack

Looks like you have some real favorites!


----------



## Natedogg

Rock31 said:


> WOW! Now that is an order....stocking up for the apocalypse


Exactly what I am doing!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Nate! That's an incredible purchase of tins and pounds of tobacco there brother! Now question, is the Erinmore Flake considered an Irish Flake?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Somone just bombed me with:
2 oz. of Stoney
H&H Classic Burley Flake
Royal Yacht
Haunted Bookshop
Fairhorn Lancer's Slices dated 10/09

Not sure who it was bt thank ya!


----------



## jader

A Xikar Resource lighter in gunmetal.


----------



## Natedogg

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Nate! That's an incredible purchase of tins and pounds of tobacco there brother! Now question, is the Erinmore Flake considered an Irish Flake?


Thanks!

No it isn't. It's very different than IF, but it is a very flavorful all-day smoker. I need variety in my life, and I can't just smoke VaPers all week. I wish I could get Erinmore Flake in bulk because I would have pounds of it!

The tin price is good considering it's a tin though, so I bought a bunch.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Natedogg said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No it isn't. It's very different than IF, but it is a very flavorful all-day smoker. I need variety in my life, and I can't just smoke VaPers all week. I wish I could get Erinmore Flake in bulk because I would have pounds of it!
> 
> The tin price is good considering it's a tin though, so I bought a bunch.


Thanks for the information! A friend on here sent me a tin that has at least 5 years of age on it and I really enjoyed it but didn't know what it was considered. I might have to purchase another tin to have aging. I hate to even smoke this it's quite good!


----------



## User Name

Danish Estate Stanwell Vario (113) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Zfog

Nice pipe pickup!


----------



## Natedogg

That pipe's a beauty!

*puts on flame hat*

My other hoarding order:



Now I'm going to pop a tin of the well-regarded Golden Sliced and give it a go!


----------



## User Name

Look at all that irish.....holy sh1t nate.

Don't cross the streams… It would be bad…


----------



## laloin

OMG Natedogg, that's alot of IF and Golden slice. tells us what it taste like?
the Orlik rep at my local B&M told me it's LNF but I don't know heh
troy


----------



## MarkC

If John has your address, you'd better move or buy a lock!


----------



## Natedogg

I'm sure John has more than I. You can never have too much IF.

Golden Sliced isn't even close to LTF; they are both very different from each other. It reminds me of MacBaren Navy Flake without the fruity plummyness (and without the scratchy throat MBF gives me). I also got a faint hint of a floral-ish-ness to it. It is a great all day smoke and for the price, you can't beat it.


----------



## Zfog

Damn thats a lot of IF, good stuff right there!


----------



## Natedogg

Some of those won't be with me long so it's not all for me.


----------



## Mister Moo

Something possessed me to buy a pipe that looked like a cabbage. Seller said if I smoke Miracle-Gro in it for a week it'll green-up fast and probably get bigger. The meer was certified organic and has not been genetically modified in any way.


----------



## Stonedog

OK, I'm a complete noob and don't really know what I'm doing, but I've been lurking here for a while and have tried to pick up a few pointers. My starter kit is a cob, a bent briar basket pipe, some CBG and some Lane Ltd HGL. I've got an estate pipe (Bertram apple style) on the way from eBay but it was a steal. If all of that was a toe in the water, this is me starting to ease my whole foot in:

_hmm... I can't post a link or an image yet. If you past this into your browse you may be able to see the pic: webpages.charter.net/stonedog/pics/IMAG0192.jpg_

1 Tin of Westminster
1 Tin of Exhausted Rooster
4oz of HGL (or a copy of it)
A briar that the tobacconist said was a Christianni but the pipe is labelled "Lorenzetti Italy Orlean". Not sure what the style is. Bent Bulldog? 

Jon


----------



## indigosmoke

The only real question is why the Golden Sliced and not 5 more tins of IF?



Natedogg said:


> That pipe's a beauty!
> 
> *puts on flame hat*
> 
> My other hoarding order:
> 
> Now I'm going to pop a tin of the well-regarded Golden Sliced and give it a go!


----------



## indigosmoke

Well, that's certainly different. A cow smoking a cabbage. Me likes it.



Mister Moo said:


> Something possessed me to buy a pipe that looked like a cabbage. Seller said if I smoke Miracle-Gro in it for a week it'll green-up fast and probably get bigger. The meer was certified organic and has not been genetically modified in any way.


----------



## Rock31

HAHA that is an awesome pipe 

I like the pickup!


----------



## Mister Moo

Stonedog said:


> OK, I'm a complete noob and don't really know what I'm doing, but I've been lurking here for a while and have tried to pick up a few pointers. My starter kit is a cob, a bent briar basket pipe, some CBG and some Lane Ltd HGL. I've got an estate pipe (Bertram apple style) on the way from eBay but it was a steal. If all of that was a toe in the water, this is me starting to ease my whole foot in:
> 
> _hmm... I can't post a link or an image yet. If you past this into your browse you may be able to see the pic: webpages.charter.net/stonedog/pics/IMAG0192.jpg_
> 
> 1 Tin of Westminster
> 1 Tin of Exhausted Rooster
> 4oz of HGL (or a copy of it)
> A briar that the tobacconist said was a Christianni but the pipe is labelled "Lorenzetti Italy Orlean". Not sure what the style is. Bent Bulldog?
> 
> Jon


Hi Newguy - and welcome. I am a newguy too. That pipe in the picture:

is one of those styles which folks can argue about. Since the shank is round, not diamond shaped, I'd call it a rhodesian; someone else might call it a bulldog (but they'd be wrong, the hopeless bastages, because EVERYONE knows a bent bulldog is a rhodesian no matter what shape the shank is - or is it the other way around?).

Enjoy the cob and the Exhausted Rooster - that's a practically perfect combination.

See also: http://www.aspipes.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=87&Itemid=67


----------



## Eirik

laloin said:


> OMG Natedogg, that's alot of IF and Golden slice. tells us what it taste like?
> the Orlik rep at my local B&M told me it's* LNF* but I don't know heh
> troy





Natedogg said:


> I'm sure John has more than I. You can never have too much IF.
> 
> Golden Sliced isn't even close to* LTF*; they are both very different from each other. It reminds me of MacBaren Navy Flake without the fruity plummyness (and without the scratchy throat MBF gives me). I also got a faint hint of a floral-ish-ness to it. It is a great all day smoke and for the price, you can't beat it.


Is PS *LNF* the same as Golden Sliced?

Suposedly Orlik's Bull's Eye is the same as PS Luxury Bullseye flake.:

YouTube - Smokingpipes.com: Making Luxury Bullseye Flake at Orlik


----------



## Natedogg

Golden Sliced isn't like LNF either. LNF is a VaPer, Golden Sliced is a VA Burley.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow awesome pickups!

Moo, that pipe is pretty crazy indeed! It's quite unique but I like it, great piece to have in the collection.

And Nate, man, you are really stocking up on some great tins lately! Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Eirik

Natedogg said:


> Golden Sliced isn't like LNF either. LNF is a VaPer, Golden Sliced is a VA Burley.


Thanks!
The reason I ask Is that Orlik ofcourse is easier to obtain in Europe and LTF looks real cool.

Since this is a bit out of topic I'll post a picture of my latest pipe if I can.

It's my first high end pipe and it was realy worth every penny I think.


----------



## mbearer

indigosmoke said:


> The only real question is why the Golden Sliced and not 5 more tins of IF?


Hey John,

Do I get a gold star then on part of my tax return pickup? 5 of the tins are even the rectangular ones  
Mike


----------



## indigosmoke

mbearer said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Do I get a gold star then on part of my tax return pickup? 5 of the tins are even the rectangular ones
> Mike


Excellent!


----------



## Natedogg

Jebus Mike. That's an order!


----------



## MarkC

Mister Moo said:


> ...is one of those styles which folks can argue about. Since the shank is round, not diamond shaped, I'd call it a rhodesian; someone else might call it a bulldog (but they'd be wrong, the hopeless bastages, because EVERYONE knows a bent bulldog is a rhodesian no matter what shape the shank is - or is it the other way around?).


Looks like a calabull to me...


----------



## Sam_Wheat

This was waiting for me when I got home today!!!


----------



## Firedawg

mbearer said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Do I get a gold star then on part of my tax return pickup? 5 of the tins are even the rectangular ones
> Mike


I drooled on my keyboard thank you much.


----------



## laloin

mbearer said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Do I get a gold star then on part of my tax return pickup? 5 of the tins are even the rectangular ones
> Mike


OMG mike, how many pounds are you up to now? great pickup on your tax return money hehehe
troy


----------



## User Name

Cassano Forte


----------



## laloin

that pipe is all you jimmy, has it written all over the bowl heh 
troy


----------



## User Name

laloin said:


> that pipe is all you jimmy, has it written all over the bowl heh
> troy


haha yeah it's got a little beard, just like me.

I'm loving Canadians right now, can't explain it.


----------



## Sarge

Sam_Wheat said:


> This was waiting for me when I got home today!!!


whaaaaaaaaaaaat!!?? how you get so lucky. Lol jk. Very nice. Love it!! :tu quite the sight to come home to that's for sure. I had a small sampler or SG Navy I finally broke into. I absolutely love the stuff. As much as I love the 3 Dunhill blends I've tried the SG NF was the only blend I smoked 3 days in a row... hopefully some fresh Sam Gawith hits stateside soon!!

my latest purchase came courtesy of Mr Friday. Decided to make my first pipe purchase a used one. Snagged a Peterson & he decided it couldn't ship alone so he tossed in a baggie of MacBaren Cube along w/ tampers & some matches. :tu @


----------



## donovanrichardson

Nice looking SG Flake! That looks really good!

Excellent looking pipe Steven, I think you will definitely enjoy that one!


----------



## Firedawg

Welcome to the World Of Peterson's Sarge. I think your gonna like it.


----------



## Stonedog

Mister Moo said:


> Hi Newguy - and welcome. I am a newguy too. That pipe in the picture:
> 
> _image removed_
> 
> is one of those styles which folks can argue about. Since the shank is round, not diamond shaped, I'd call it a rhodesian; someone else might call it a bulldog (but they'd be wrong, the hopeless bastages, because EVERYONE knows a bent bulldog is a rhodesian no matter what shape the shank is - or is it the other way around?).
> 
> Enjoy the cob and the Exhausted Rooster - that's a practically perfect combination.
> 
> See also: (_linked removed_)


Tried out the new pipe on the way home last night, loading it up about 1/2 way with the HGL. I think the HGL was too moist and I couldn't keep it lit... Unfortunately the new pipe seems to have a whistle to it. Should I expect better from a $70 pipe? The wood grain is nice though...

To keep in line with the thread, I picked up a second MM corn cob pipe while in Walgreens last night. Not a noteworthy purchase I guess but this was about two hours after I told myself I wouldn't spend any more money on pipes for a while. :rotfl:


----------



## Jessefive

Whelp, I suppose my lottery package is a bit unnecessary now...:tinfoil3:



mbearer said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Do I get a gold star then on part of my tax return pickup? 5 of the tins are even the rectangular ones
> Mike


----------



## shotokun16

IM sick... I need a second job to fight this cold.


----------



## kneepa

Well I bought a pipe off the net, a Nording Nording. When I was giving it a once over I noticed that a pipe cleaner wouldn't reach the bowl but, the hole is at bottom of the chamber. The problem is in the shank. Also the chamber is a lil small. 

Anyways I decided to keep it. It smoked its first time well and with a little work I set the cleaner through. Narrow bowl should be good for flakes,right?

I do have 3 good... great briars at the moment. Peterson, G.Tinsky, and a Kaywoodie(plus a meer) that smoke unbelievable and I'm 100% happy with.

All in all for getting something I couldn't "actually" see it will work out. It just wasn't exactly as I expected.-- It may not be the strongest of the kids but, maybe it will be the smartest.

Wow! thats a great lookin Mario. Nice pick up !


----------



## shannensmall

Very nice Pete Steven! Looking at it, I can't help but wonder how much hitting it with a magic eraser would bring out what appears to be some really nice (Birds eye??) grain.

I'm freaking drooling over that Mario Grandi Erwin.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Erwin: Definitely give a full review of that Mario Grande. 
Some people say they are interesting forms with cheap details. Others love them. I've strongly considered purchasing one. Let us know your thoughts.


----------



## Nachman

kneepa said:


> Well I bought a pipe off the net, a Nording Nording. When I was giving it a once over I noticed that a pipe cleaner wouldn't reach the bowl but, the hole is at bottom of the chamber. The problem is in the shank. Also the chamber is a lil small.
> 
> Anyways I decided to keep it. It smoked its first time well and with a little work I set the cleaner through. Narrow bowl should be good for flakes,right?
> 
> I do have 3 good... great briars at the moment. Peterson, G.Tinsky, and a Kaywoodie(plus a meer) that smoke unbelievable and I'm 100% happy with.
> 
> All in all for getting something I couldn't "actually" see it will work out. It just wasn't exactly as I expected.-- It may not be the strongest of the kids but, maybe it will be the smartest.
> 
> Wow! thats a great lookin Mario. Nice pick up !


I have a Nording Nording which is a quarter bent stem that, at first had trouble letting the cleaner around the bend. It worked its way out and has always smoked great.


----------



## User Name

Nachman said:


> I have a Nording Nording which is a quarter bent stem that, at first had trouble letting the cleaner around the bend. It worked its way out and has always smoked great.


How did it do that? :ask:


----------



## Nachman

User Name said:


> How did it do that? :ask:


I would insert a cleaner and slowly twist it until it went through the narrow place. Eventually it would go through on its own.


----------



## Jeff10236

shotokun16 said:


> IM sick... I need a second job to fight this cold.


Damn man, that post is below the belt. I've been just _barely_ resisting ordering a Mario Grandi and those photos...those photos...I'm trying not to open Ebay...stay away from the "buy it now" button...I'm not sure I can resist.

Seriously, beautiful pipe.


----------



## Jeff10236

Argh! I couldn't resist:

Briar smoking pipe-Mario Grandi-New | eBay


----------



## shannensmall

I was eyeballin that one. Seems like it's hard to get a solid grained pipe that not partially rusticated for less than a hundred bucks from him. You should also post a full review when you get it.


----------



## shotokun16

Jeff10236 said:


> Argh! I couldn't resist:
> 
> Briar smoking pipe-Mario Grandi-New | eBay


OH NICE ONE!
Did you ask Kelly if thats Vulcanite or Acrylic?

Hey Jeff wanna do a Mario Grandi Pipe review together?

Anyways, i fell in love with this pipe due to its grain and stain. However, i was little hesitant due to the engineering and the possibilities of a pipe cleaner gaining access to the chamber (Thats what she said). I WAS RIGHT--its difficult putting the cleaner all the way through the shank. I think the individual who was in charge of drilling was either A) drunk or B) trying a Mario grandi system.

Take for an example of the Peterson System: 









*We know this system is suppose to eliminate gurgle but what is this Mario Grandi System with a side drill chamber? *

Mario Grandi "system":


























There was just one puddy filler:









_*Photos taken from my Andriod Vibrant _

Anyways, i havent smoked it yet and debating if i wanted to start with a Boswell Berry Cobbler and then go with all straight Virginias. Ill let you guys know how it smokes. I like breaking in my pipes with something sweet and then go with a dedicated tobacco. I might do Virginians or English (maybe Penzance).


----------



## shannensmall

What the!?!

Well the good news is, it shouldn't effect it's smoking. If it bothers you too much you can always use a small drill bit and ream the hole closer to point dead center of the stems draft hole. That should open it up and allow the pipe cleaner a full pass to the tobacco chamber.


----------



## astripp

4 oz PS LBF, 4 oz PS LNF, 1 oz GH Black Irish X, tin of frog morton atp, tin of frog morton nott


----------



## Stonedog

My first ebay estate purchase showed up today. It's a Bertram "30" apple style straight. It's in great condition and I'm thrilled to have it. It was a steal and is my third briar bringing my collection to two cobs, a big basket briar, this and a brand new Lorenzetti bullmoosedesian.

I can't post pics yet, but a pic can be found here: webpages.charter.net/stonedog/pics/IMAG0196.jpg

The bowl is, to me at least, _huge_ at .9" wide and about 1.5" deep.


----------



## User Name

Just got my two pipes in, a cassano and a stanwell

The Cassano is a lot nicer than I thought it was going to be, I had to re-drill the stem, but no problem since it's a Canadian. Really nice pipe, I am very impressed. Let's see how it handles tobacco. The stanwell is smaller, but lighter and super sexy looking. both beauties.


----------



## dmkerr

Trying to close a deal on 2-3 of Ben Rapaport's antique meerschaums, one circa mid-1800's and 2 from the early 1900's. Hope to finalize this weekend! :bounce:


----------



## indigosmoke

dmkerr said:


> Trying to close a deal on 2-3 of Ben Rapaport's antique meerschaums, one circa mid-1800's and 2 from the early 1900's. Hope to finalize this weekend! :bounce:


That sounds very, very cool. Dan, you have got to get a camera so we can see these beauties!


----------



## mirain

Although I've procured many pipes since this thread began I have to chime in with the pipe I received yesterday. It's a stunning meerschaum carved by Sadik Yanik a Turkish carving master.

This pipe is huge, particularly for a meer.


----------



## Firedawg

User Name said:


> Just got my two pipes in, a cassano and a stanwell
> 
> The Cassano is a lot nicer than I thought it was going to be, I had to re-drill the stem, but no problem since it's a Canadian. Really nice pipe, I am very impressed. Let's see how it handles tobacco. The stanwell is smaller, but lighter and super sexy looking. both beauties.


I have some "Aro' of Crap" that you can use to break it in if needed. :tongue1: I guess I can part with it. I like that canadian look. Might have to look at getting one some day.


----------



## User Name

Firedawg said:


> I have some "Aro' of Crap" that you can use to break it in if needed. :tongue1: I guess I can part with it. I like that canadian look. Might have to look at getting one some day.


naw, i got circus candy for my breaking in purposes. thanks :bounce:


----------



## shannensmall

mirain said:


> Although I've procured many pipes since this thread began I have to chime in with the pipe I received yesterday. It's a stunning meerschaum carved by Sadik Yanik a Turkish carving master.
> 
> This pipe is huge, particularly for a meer.


Holy cow, that pipe is a monster!

Looks great though. Hellofa score.:high5:


----------



## slyder

HOLY CRAP!!!! my Bullseye Flake finally came in at Cup O Joes!!! Was only on backorder for a year. Now if my Best Brown FLake would come in.


----------



## MarkC

mirain said:


> Although I've procured many pipes since this thread began I have to chime in with the pipe I received yesterday. It's a stunning meerschaum carved by Sadik Yanik a Turkish carving master.
> 
> This pipe is huge, particularly for a meer.


Nice!

By the way, which one of you clowns took that Cavicchi Bulldog at SmokingPipes before I could pull the trigger? Grrrrrr!


----------



## Jeff10236

shotokun16 said:


> OH NICE ONE!
> Did you ask Kelly if thats Vulcanite or Acrylic?
> 
> Hey Jeff wanna do a Mario Grandi Pipe review together?


I never asked. Doing a joint review could be cool.



> Anyways, i fell in love with this pipe due to its grain and stain. However, i was little hesitant due to the engineering and the possibilities of a pipe cleaner gaining access to the chamber (Thats what she said). I WAS RIGHT--its difficult putting the cleaner all the way through the shank. I think the individual who was in charge of drilling was either A) drunk or B) trying a Mario grandi system.


Wow, I hope mine looks better. I had heard some good things about Mario Grandi pipes. A lot of people who have them seem to like them. Hopefully the weird drilling doesn't affect the smoking characteristics for you, and hopefully neither of us are disappointed in this purchase (it is my first Grandi).



> Anyways, i havent smoked it yet and debating if i wanted to start with a Boswell Berry Cobbler and then go with all straight Virginias. Ill let you guys know how it smokes. I like breaking in my pipes with something sweet and then go with a dedicated tobacco. I might do Virginians or English (maybe Penzance).


So, what did you decide?

I don't really dedicate my pipes, but lately I am more careful about smoking different tobaccos that might ghost in the same pipe (at least without something neutral in between), so I may be moving that direction. If I do end up dedicating it, I think mine _looks_ like an aro smoker (kind of ornamental and showy), but it is a straight pipe so probably a non-aro would be best.


----------



## x6ftundx

Well my wife surprised me for St. Patty's day with a new pipe. Here are some pics... I am wondering why the silver band is upside down. It seems to me that it should be place to the right one more side...

I love my wife :dude:


----------



## dmkerr

3 antique meerschaums purchased from Ben Rapaport. There are en route!

One is a highly ornate and large piece of a Victorian lady fishing a merman from the sea. Beautiful piece.

One is a fully colored bent billiard - looks almost like a briar... nice, even coloration.

One is in the shape of an old clay cutty pipe. Shank is colored but the bowl needs some wax.

All have amber stems, which means I'll have to be careful! On the other hand, amber has the best mouthfeel.


----------



## MarkC

Ordered a Baronet EX bent billiard, 3 tins of Presbyterian Mixture, and 6 more tins of the ol' Samborger...


----------



## Max_Power

Went to the NJ herf at JRs this weekend and came back with most of this










1 tin of McClelland Dark Star - loving this stuff

1 tin of C&D Purple Cow - haven't tried yet, but not too sure about how it smells. I'll be interested to see how it tastes when burned.

and Zach (Zfog) & I split 2 tins - Frog Morton & Frog Morton on the Bayou.

When I got back, there was a pipe in the mailbox that I got from Landis (FiveStar), a [email protected] little Zulu that I can't wait to smoke. And in true Puff fashion, samples of a bunch of Burleys were included

C&D Burley Flake #1
C&D Burley Flake #3
Kendal Kentucky
Five Brothers
GL Pease Cumberland

Can't wait to work my way through these.


----------



## donovanrichardson

GREAT looking purchase there Chris! I love that picture there! Cigar box on the bottom and some awesome looking pipe tobaccos. I love the look of that little Zulu pipe, very beautiful and I bet it's a great smoker! Enjoy my friend!


----------



## shotokun16

Jeff10236 said:


> I never asked. Doing a joint review could be cool.
> 
> Wow, I hope mine looks better. I had heard some good things about Mario Grandi pipes. A lot of people who have them seem to like them. Hopefully the weird drilling doesn't affect the smoking characteristics for you, and hopefully neither of us are disappointed in this purchase (it is my first Grandi).
> 
> So, what did you decide?
> 
> I don't really dedicate my pipes, but lately I am more careful about smoking different tobaccos that might ghost in the same pipe (at least without something neutral in between), so I may be moving that direction. If I do end up dedicating it, I think mine _looks_ like an aro smoker (kind of ornamental and showy), but it is a straight pipe so probably a non-aro would be best.


Ill probably dedicate it to Full Virginians. I already have a Savinelli Zulu Carmelita and will dedicate that to englishes. But then again ill probably sweeten up the pipe with some boswells and give my 1-year old SGVF a try. I've smoked SGVF only once and i have to confess that they are difficult packing. I bought like 16oz and probably smoked only 4 bowls.

Ill try to do a review after 3rd- 4th bowl and describe the following:
_Grade: 1-5*
*1=Below standards, 5= Superb _
1) Air-Flow
2) Maintenance 
3) Gurgle 
4) Heat Composition (does it overheat, which i doubt since his pipes are usually thick) 
5) Smoking experience (personal opinion)


----------



## rkm5052

Happy to say that I put in an order for my first pipe . ohhh man I cant wait. Its just an MM cob, but its a good place to start for me. :whoo: 

let the slide begin


----------



## shotokun16

rkm5052 said:


> Happy to say that I put in an order for my first pipe . ohhh man I cant wait. Its just an MM cob, but its a good place to start for me. :whoo:
> 
> let the slide begin


Awesome, a great way to start! I use my cobs to test out new tobaccos and are great for the outdoors!.


----------



## laloin

shotokun16 said:


> Awesome, a great way to start! I use my cobs to test out new tobaccos and are great for the outdoors!.


let us help you down the slope with both hands hah, enjoy the ride. hope it gives you a lifetime of enjoyment
troy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Ordered a Baronet EX bent billiard, 3 tins of Presbyterian Mixture, and 6 more tins of the ol' Samborger...


Hey Mark! Which Baronet Ex bent Billiard did you order?:dunno:


----------



## User Name

Just got back from the B&M, I was out of town this weekend.

2 tins Marlin Flake
2 tins Scottish Flake
2 tins Davidoff Flake Medallions

Haven't tried any of them, but I'm on a VA kick.


----------



## MarkC

Coffee-Cup said:


> Hey Mark! Which Baronet Ex bent Billiard did you order?:dunno:


The 606; I'm not that keen on the paneled one.


----------



## BrewShooter

rkm5052 said:


> Happy to say that I put in an order for my first pipe . ohhh man I cant wait. Its just an MM cob, but its a good place to start for me. :whoo:
> 
> let the slide begin


I hear you, I've been getting my feet wet with an MM cob and seems to smoke just great, but I've got a briar and several tins of tobacco arriving today. I put in another order over the weekend for a second briar and a few more tins. Let the slide begin indeed!! :rockon:


----------



## rkm5052

BrewShooter said:


> I hear you, I've been getting my feet wet with an MM cob and seems to smoke just great, but I've got a briar and several tins of tobacco arriving today. I put in another order over the weekend for a second briar and a few more tins. Let the slide begin indeed!! :rockon:


I think its going to be a good ride. The next step is finding some baccy that I like. Ill be looking forward to getting set up on the newbie trade form!


----------



## shotokun16

Marsandcigars A++++++++
:banana:

They even threw in pipe cleaners wow! a way to appreciate and bring back a customer. :smoke:


----------



## JHCsci

Very nice on the FVF.

Is it ok to post website links to a recent purchase? I couldn't do justice with my poor photography of the most recent pipe I purchased.


----------



## User Name

JHCsci said:


> Very nice on the FVF.
> 
> Is it ok to post website links to a recent purchase? I couldn't do justice with my poor photography of the most recent pipe I purchased.


Sure! Go for it.


----------



## JHCsci

I am not at the count to post links in my messages yet....but it is the Kurt Huhn Heirloom Tomato. It smokes awesome...I'll try to take pics sometime to show it off


----------



## jakespeed

I just ordered the Bari Viking (about halfway down here: danish). It'll be my first good bent pipe, and my first non-traditional shape.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

shotokun16 said:


> Marsandcigars A++++++++
> :banana:
> 
> They even threw in pipe cleaners wow! a way to appreciate and bring back a customer. :smoke:


Erwin! A great buy and I think that you will like FVF as much as I do.:ranger:


----------



## shotokun16

thanks! is it strong? ive had rattarays marlin flake and my head was spinning.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

shotokun16 said:


> thanks! is it strong? ive had rattarays marlin flake and my head was spinning.


Erwin! That is a good question, but I realize that I am not a good judge of "strong".:der: I consider SG 1792 and Tambolaka strong but I smoke it in smaller pipes on a regular basis enjoying the fundamental tobacco flavors. Unfortunately, that is one question that is beyond me.:dunno:


----------



## indigosmoke

Today must be the day for good things to come from Mars. I got my SL as well.










BTW - I don't find FVF to be too strong, at least not in the same league as Irish Flake.


----------



## donovanrichardson

indigosmoke said:


> Today must be the day for good things to come from Mars. I got my SL as well.


Man that's gorgeous!


----------



## shotokun16

indigosmoke said:


> Today must be the day for good things to come from Mars. I got my SL as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I don't find FVF to be too strong, at least not in the same league as Irish Flake.


Pretty are you going to mason it up?


----------



## MarkC

JHCsci said:


> I am not at the count to post links in my messages yet....but it is the Kurt Huhn Heirloom Tomato. It smokes awesome...I'll try to take pics sometime to show it off


Yeah, I'd like to see that one!


----------



## phineasrex

Just got in a MM Country Gentleman, a Diplomat, and the coupe de grace, a General. Not my first cobs and certainly not my last. I also got myself a 2 ounce sample of Old Joe Krantz. Not a big order by any means, but a nice way to spend the few remaining dollars on a Christmas gift card. Happy puffing gents.


----------



## Sarge

Got this lil guy today... Oh forgot, the guys @ marscigars were kind enough to toss in a bundle of Pipe Cleaners to. :tu










Next up, another Pound coming later this week... Hmmm wonder what that could be, Lol....


----------



## Black

Mars and smokershaven today.1lb each of FVF, 1792, Cob Plug, and then 2 lbs of Squadron Leader, all jarred, pics soon.

Oh yeah, TWO bundles of cleaners lol.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Steven, nice SG load up there for sure, all of that looks awesome!


----------



## flat4driven

2 oz. each of:

Boswell Northwoods
Boswell Boswell's Best
Boswell No Bite DeLite
Boswell Sweet Tea


----------



## Jeff10236

This is what I got just today and yesterday:



















The bottom pipe is a Savinelli 320KS Tundra that I bought on Ebay a little bit back but received yesterday (estate pipe but very well cleaned up). The middle is a new Ben Wade De Luxe in the apple shape I bought from a local B&M for 50% off yesterday. The top pipe is a new Hardcastle Sandblast Prince I bought at that B&M yesterday also for 50% off. I also bought the pipe cleaners yesterday (always need more).

I visited a few local B&Ms today. I got the Zippo lighter fluid and the Xikar butane today (other items which are always needed). The tobaccos, bought at two different local shops are: 50g tin Frog Morton, 50g tin Peterson De Luxe Mixture, and 8oz Penzance  :beerchug:


----------



## User Name

PENZANCE!


----------



## Jeff10236

User Name said:


> PENZANCE!


I think they have another bag (though I may go back for it tomorrow the more I think about it), but local sale only, they don't sell online. Anyone in the Baltimore area who PMs me will get the name of the shop.

Edit:
Check your PM, I think they may sell over the phone...but you'll have to race me because the more I think about it, the more I'm thinking of driving out there as soon as I can to buy the last bag (unfortunately I have class after work though, so you'll probably beat me to it).

It's funny, I was about to buy 2 tins of FM (FM and FMATP) but I happened to mention Penzance. He had some hidden in a bin behind the register- apparently it is by request only . I then just bought one tin of regular FM to partially replenish my dwindling stocks of FM and bought the Penzance (I did already have almost a tin and a half left, so hopefully I'll be OK until the next release).


----------



## owaindav

Sarge said:


> Got this lil guy today... Oh forgot, the guys @ marscigars were kind enough to toss in a bundle of Pipe Cleaners to. :tu
> Next up, another Pound coming later this week... Hmmm wonder what that could be, Lol....


That Artisan's Blend is pretty good as well! I was quite surpised by this one!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Just a little something in from a sale here at Puff!!



















*1 sealed tin of Dan Tobacco Da Vinici (2009)
*1.5 oz. Penzance!
*1 oz. of PS Luxury Twist


----------



## owaindav

Donavan, that Da Vinci is good. At first it was one that I almost tossed but the further I got in the bowl, the more it grew on me. I like it!


----------



## Thirston

Sav- Tundra. Seems like you can almost fit a whole tin of tobacco in it's over 1 inch in diameter chamber. A bit of a surprise but it smokes great!

http://img64.imageshack.us/i/dsc1997u.jpg/


----------



## User Name

no offense thriston, but that pipe shape looks like it should be made out of glass, haha.

Nice looking pipe though, I wish I could smoke tapered pipes because they look so good, but I can only clench a saddle bit. Love the color of the bit!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Thirston said:


> Sav- Tundra. Seems like you can almost fit a whole tin of tobacco in it's over 1 inch in diameter chamber. A bit of a surprise but it smokes great!
> 
> http://img64.imageshack.us/i/dsc1997u.jpg/


Mark (Thirston)! That is a beautiful pipe; it looks so similar to my Savinelli Baronet 320 EX, but I like your stem much better than mine.:nod: I find my 320 to be a great smoker; good smoking.:ranger:


----------



## Thirston

A lot of people shy away from the tapered bit, but my teeth like it better. Just let it haaaang. Relaxed jaw, less work. By the way, I swear the pipe is not that shiny&#8230; indoor photography strikes again.

Funny you should mention the Baronet line Moe as I was just admiring it today. At lunch I was reviewing some old posts (09 or something/ good info) and a few members mentioned the Baronet line as being great smokers at a great price and I had never heard of it. So, now I guess I have to buy that cool looking all black 320 because you also vouched for it completely randomly. Plus, it sort of looks like a favorite pipe of mine, an all black old Custombilt.


----------



## donovanrichardson

owaindav said:


> Donavan, that Da Vinci is good. At first it was one that I almost tossed but the further I got in the bowl, the more it grew on me. I like it!


Good to hear Dave! I'm not sure when I will crack it open, I might wait just a bit. The description of it sounded very unique so I thought I should pick it up.


----------



## Jeff10236

Thirston said:


> Sav- Tundra. Seems like you can almost fit a whole tin of tobacco in it's over 1 inch in diameter chamber. A bit of a surprise but it smokes great!
> 
> http://img64.imageshack.us/i/dsc1997u.jpg/


Beautiful pipe...If you skip down to post 529 you'll see I just got one myself (an estate pipe, but cleaned up beautifully). I haven't smoked mine yet (too many new pipes to try out) but I really look forward to it. I'm glad to hear you like yours, but I'm not surprised based on what I've read about the Sav 320KS.


----------



## CWL

Just got this off of eBay. Chadwick Tommyhawk. It's a briar churchwarden that's 3 3/8" tall and 10" long. I can't figure out if it's meant to be rustic, or contemporary, but I like it!


----------



## neonblackjack

That is a very cool pipe.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

mirain said:


> Although I've procured many pipes since this thread began I have to chime in with the pipe I received yesterday. It's a stunning meerschaum carved by Sadik Yanik a Turkish carving master.
> 
> This pipe is huge, particularly for a meer.


That is one very nice pipe. I cannot see myself smoking out of something THAT big, but nice none the less.


----------



## piperdown

I don't have pictures yet but within the past three weeks I have picked up:

Nording smooth bent (from IHT)
MM cob straight (country gentlemen I think)
Peterson aran fishtail
Savinelli Dry System 2622 (B)

2 tins penzance
1 tin Frog Morton
1 tin 2020 Christmas Cheer
1 tin of private blend
16 ounces various private blends

I have on order (should see within the next week):
2 Kaywoodie pipes
2 tins Christmas Cheer (forget the dates but from IHT)
1 tin SG SL

If I remember I'll try and get some pictures up. Budget time has started at work and they were generous enough to give us a week!


----------



## Thirston

Jeff10236 said:


> If you skip down to post 529 you'll see...


How come I didn't catch that auction? Is it just me or does the Ebay search engine miss items sometimes? ... even if you try different exact search listing title words, etc. Dunno, but I swear I've noticed that in the past.

Anyway, nice snag as I'm sure you got it for a lot less than retail. It is an impressive smoker as I expected some troubles from a new pipe with a chamber over an inch. I'm a sucker for slightly less conventional shapes. Enjoy.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

CWL said:


> Just got this off of eBay. Chadwick Tommyhawk. It's a briar churchwarden that's 3 3/8" tall and 10" long. I can't figure out if it's meant to be rustic, or contemporary, but I like it!


Very cool.
Wonder how it'll hold up w/ no briar shank. . .i'd think the vulcanite would melt with the direct heat. Or maybe it's drilled so the bowl stops short, and there's a vertical draft hole below it?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

CWL said:


> Just got this off of eBay. Chadwick Tommyhawk. It's a briar churchwarden that's 3 3/8" tall and 10" long. I can't figure out if it's meant to be rustic, or contemporary, but I like it!


What's the story with no shank, as some one else mentioned. It's a cool looking pipe - but I hope you don't end up seeing your briar start to droop as you smoke your first bowl!


----------



## FlimFlammery

Had a couple of packages land on the doorstep today. One from 4noggins had the 2 Dunhill tins, pipe wipe, and some C&D Briar Fox and the second from pipesandcigars with a pound o' Anni Kake.


----------



## szyzk

250g Commonwealth, 250g Skiff, 250g Commonwealth (again!), 250g SL, 250g FVF, 1/3 box of SG Chocolate Flake plus a few tasters (thanks again, Sarge!)

And my new beauty, my first "real" pipe...
















Peterson Irish Army 68 Fishtail! I'm in LOVE with the grain on this!


----------



## piperdown

szyzk said:


> 250g Commonwealth, 250g Skiff, 250g Commonwealth (again!), 250g SL, 250g FVF, 1/3 box of SG Chocolate Flake plus a few tasters (thanks again, Sarge!)
> 
> And my new beauty, my first "real" pipe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterson Irish Army 68 Fishtail! I'm in LOVE with the grain on this!


All I can say is: 
:jaw:


----------



## szyzk

piperdown said:


> All I can say is:
> :jaw:


Thanks!

Actually, I think I have two more boxes each of FVF and SL coming in... If that's the case, I'm going to offer them up at cost (or figure out a way to split them for anyone who missed out).


----------



## Rock31

The first pipe I buy is going to be a Peterson, I love the look of them and well it's my last name LOL!


----------



## Sarge

szyzk said:


> 250g Commonwealth, 250g Skiff, 250g Commonwealth (again!), 250g SL, 250g FVF, 1/3 box of SG Chocolate Flake plus a few tasters (thanks again, Sarge!)
> 
> And my new beauty, my first "real" pipe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterson Irish Army 68 Fishtail! I'm in LOVE with the grain on this!


No problem bro! Glad they arrived...

Wow, I'm in love with it too!! Love the Peterson!! that grain is incredible. I really wish I could find something as great as that! just gorgeous. Good job bro. :tu


----------



## donovanrichardson

WOW Andrew! Now THAT is one heck of a purchase! Some much SG that you hardly know what to do with haha! Very awesome my man!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Got the Nording Hunter's 2000 Wild Boar limited edition pipe in the mail today.

Packed half a bowl of virginia into it - it's got a large bowl and smokes like a champion, I set it down after two drags and came back 10 minutes later to a still strong smoking pipe.

Probably the best pipe I'll have in my stock once I get it broken in, I'd highly suggest it to anyone. They're available at Cup O Joes - and once they're gone, they're gone.










I own 3 Nordings now, and they've all been the flat out best smokers for the price I've come across yet.

In other words, Nording is as far my favorite pipe - though I have yet to drop 300+ dollars on a pipe, yet.


----------



## Zfog

That is a badass pipe! I love it.



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Got the Nording Hunter's 2000 Wild Boar limited edition pipe in the mail today.
> 
> Packed half a bowl of virginia into it - it's got a large bowl and smokes like a champion, I set it down after two drags and came back 10 minutes later to a still strong smoking pipe.
> 
> Probably the best pipe I'll have in my stock once I get it broken in, I'd highly suggest it to anyone. They're available at Cup O Joes - and once they're gone, they're gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own 3 Nordings now, and they've all been the flat out best smokers for the price I've come across yet.
> 
> In other words, Nording is as far my favorite pipe - though I have yet to drop 300+ dollars on a pipe, yet.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe

Here's the link. Get em' while you still can - considering it was made in 2000 and only a limited few were made I'd pick it up while it's still around.

They had some other awesome hunter editions, and still do. One is no longer available that was based around a bee.

There's one based on a woodpecker that comes with it's own tamp made out of a shotgun shell that I think will be my next purchase.

Look under their Erik or Nording Nording section for the cheaper models - touted in the description as the best pipe you will ever find for the price.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

These three will be my next purchases, I think:
Paronelli Desert Storm Pipe #03 - prnds03

Nording 2008 Hunters Pipe Woodcock Smooth - nor2008s

Savinelli Tundra Pipe Smooth 320EX Author

If anyone has other suggestions let me know.

I'm a big fan of the author style pipes, but they seem to have so many different names now that it's hard to pin them all down.


----------



## Nachman

I don't spend over $70 for a pipe. I have been buying Nordings since the 60s and most other makes in that price range. They are not kidding when they say Eriksens and Nording Nordings are the best pipe for the money.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Nachman said:


> I don't spend over $70 for a pipe. I have been buying Nordings since the 60s and most other makes in that price range. They are not kidding when they say Eriksens and Nording Nordings are the best pipe for the money.


I actually picked up my first Nording based on your advice - an estate freehand on E-bay that was a great deal but needed a lot of cleaning up. It is my favorite pipe, but this new Hunter's Boar might end up taking that title.

What shape do you prefer most out of the Nording's you have purchased?


----------



## Nachman

Go to this page and scroll down to the Natural Pipe #6. I have one of these in Burgundy that is my favorite. It smokes like a dream. I think I will go out and smoke some London Mixture in it.
http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/dept?dpt=H&srch=KW&search_text=nording+nording


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Nachman said:


> Go to this page and scroll down to the Natural Pipe #6. I have one of these in Burgundy that is my favorite. It smokes like a dream. I think I will go out and smoke some London Mixture in it.
> Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe


Nick! That #6 pipe is a beautiful pipe;:hippie: I love the size and the rounded brim.:yo:


----------



## donovanrichardson

I got this beautiful Bulldog from Mrsmitty (Joshua) on the boards here and what an awesome pipe for such a steal! He did a great job restoring it and I can't wait to smoke out of her! Just a slight indentation on the pipe but it doesn't affect it's smoking ability, and is hardly noticeable, thanks Josh!


----------



## CWL

CaptainEnormous said:


> Very cool.
> Wonder how it'll hold up w/ no briar shank. . .i'd think the vulcanite would melt with the direct heat. Or maybe it's drilled so the bowl stops short, and there's a vertical draft hole below it?


I went home to take a better look and it is a strange one. The draft hole is drilled at the front of the pipe at the very bottom. I think it was designed to place as much briar between itself and the stem as possible. This doesn't bother me too much as I've seen other pipes where the stem pushes directly into the pipe bowl.

I still haven't decided on what I'll smoke in it, but it'll probably be burleys and aromatics.


----------



## MarkC

I just received a couple of pipe racks I bought on eBay:

NEW - 2 Pipe Rack Racks Black /White Item # 131 - eBay (item 270529652553 end time Apr-06-11 17:15:11 PDT)

A little glue and the black one will be usable, the white one is poorly cut, making it difficult to insert the pipes. The paint job is horrendous; the wood isn't even properly covered. Just thought I should post this in case anyone is tempted...


----------



## MarkC

On a more positive note, I'm sitting here smoking my new MM Country Gentleman with the Phantom Grey Forever Stem, and I'm a happy camper! Cobs are back in the rotation!! My hat is off to Walker Briar Works for this fantastic product.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

BEAUTIFUL PIPE | eBay


----------



## shotokun16

My first bulldog and second estate:


























































Pictures of this pipe cannot explain the true beauty and craftsmanship. THis pipe is also my first 9mm filtered pipe. Only defect is the rim is a little toasted but thats it.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

A stunning pipe Erwin, let us know how it smokes.


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> On a more positive note, I'm sitting here smoking my new MM Country Gentleman with the Phantom Grey Forever Stem, and I'm a happy camper! Cobs are back in the rotation!! My hat is off to Walker Briar Works for this fantastic product.


Based on this review me thinks I've got to get me one of those.


----------



## thewileyman

I just got a Butz Choquin Jumbo (I've been wanting one for years) from Mars Cigars, along with a tin of C&D Rajah's Court, and they threw in a sample of PS Balkan Supreme as well! I also picked up (from other sources) a tin each of GLP Westminster and Fillmore, McClelland Frog Morton, Frog Morton Across the Pond, Yenidje Supreme and Drama Reserve. Now I just have to find time to try them all... ipe:


----------



## Jeff10236

Erwin and Thomas, beautiful pipes!


----------



## ChronoB

Nice haul, Thomas. Rajah's Court is one of my favorite tobaccos.


----------



## shotokun16

Oh nice jumbo!


----------



## owaindav

Thomas, those Frog Mortons are absolutely wonderful. And I think that PS Balkan will go fairly well with that Laphraoig you have in the background. Man that is some good scotch. Glennmorangie is what I drank tonight. Another great one!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

thewileyman said:


> I just got a Butz Choquin Jumbo (I've been wanting one for years) from Mars Cigars, along with a tin of C&D Rajah's Court, and they threw in a sample of PS Balkan Supreme as well! I also picked up (from other sources) a tin each of GLP Westminster and Fillmore, McClelland Frog Morton, Frog Morton Across the Pond, Yenidje Supreme and Drama Reserve. Now I just have to find time to try them all... ipe:


You lucky puffer. Nice jumbo and the tobacco is eye candy as well.ipe:


----------



## bent-1

Nice pipes on this page. McClellands Drama is one of my top 5 tobaccos, delicious in a dedicated pipe.


----------



## laloin

nice catch on the jumbo pipe and the tobacco. I just love FM and Frog Morton across the pond. I really wish they would make it in bulk baaaa
troy


----------



## Thirston

Drama is really good. You have to smoke it slow though or you'll move on to something else and that would be a shame.


----------



## MarkC

I think all of the Grand Orientals are worth smoking once, just for the exposure, but yeah, the Drama Reserve is special.


----------



## jader

Gorgeous looking pipe, how long do you think it will take to smoke a full bowl on that thing?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

BEAUTIFUL PIPE | eBay

Unfortunately I don't have a working camera right now - but I scored this guy at a great price. It's absolutely flawless, grain is the same all around, and it smokes like a champion.

I could sell it and probably make a few hundred off it, it's that nice. But I'm going to keep it and enjoy a steal of a deal instead.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> BEAUTIFUL PIPE | eBay
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a working camera right now - but I scored this guy at a great price. It's absolutely flawless, grain is the same all around, and it smokes like a champion.
> 
> I could sell it and probably make a few hundred off it, it's that nice. But I'm going to keep it and enjoy a steal of a deal instead.


Congratz. 
I saw those pipes on EBay (there was another freehand by the same seller. . .same vague description). Is there nomenclature anywhere on it? Seems like someone would sign their name to such a piece.

. . .if nothing else, the maker paid $30 - $80 just for that block of Plateau briar!


----------



## User Name

CaptainEnormous said:


> . . .if nothing else, the maker paid $30 - $80 just for that block of Plateau briar!


Maker? That's still a block of Plateau briar! If anything the person could be called a polisher. :bounce:


----------



## Athion

This isnt near the level of previous posts.. but ...

I usually only indulge my triskaidekaphobia when it works to my advantage... and this was one of those cases  My wife (who is absolutely in love with the idea of refurbing and eventually making, some pipes) bought some estate pipes on the bay... and I realized that when her 11 showed up, with the 2 that I already have, we would have 13 pipes in the house! OH NOES!!  LOL So I told her I had to buy one more pipe. Well the only way I could talk her into it was by buying a cob... and since a wise man once said, every pipe smoker should own at least one cob, I bought one.

It arrived today, my MM Great Dane corn cob (a whopping $8.97 from Aristicob) ... and I love it! (and I haven't even had a chance to smoke out of it yet!  )










There is just something thoroughly cool and rustic about it...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

That is one fine looking cob you got there. I love the shape of it! I strays off from your typical popeye shaped corncobs.


----------



## Firedawg

Athion said:


> This isnt near the level of previous posts.. but ...
> 
> I usually only indulge my triskaidekaphobia when it works to my advantage... and this was one of those cases  My wife (who is absolutely in love with the idea of refurbing and eventually making, some pipes) bought some estate pipes on the bay... and I realized that when her 11 showed up, with the 2 that I already have, we would have 13 pipes in the house! OH NOES!!  LOL So I told her I had to buy one more pipe. Well the only way I could talk her into it was by buying a cob... and since a wise man once said, every pipe smoker should own at least one cob, I bought one.
> 
> It arrived today, my MM Great Dane corn cob (a whopping $8.97 from Aristicob) ... and I love it! (and I haven't even had a chance to smoke out of it yet!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is just something thoroughly cool and rustic about it...


My neighbor Rover3013 bought one of those and seems that is all he smokes now. The patina it gets with time and smoking is impressive.

Myself I picked up a tin of Dunhill Flake and GL Pease Union Square. Of course I didnt them at all but the TAD kicked in.


----------



## DanR

Noob here. As I mentioned in my intro in the other thread, I'm sliding fast down the slope. Here's my purchase:

















Peterson Christmas 2010 apple and some tobacco to try out...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Athion said:


> This isnt near the level of previous posts.. but ...
> 
> I usually only indulge my triskaidekaphobia when it works to my advantage... and this was one of those cases  My wife (who is absolutely in love with the idea of refurbing and eventually making, some pipes) bought some estate pipes on the bay... and I realized that when her 11 showed up, with the 2 that I already have, we would have 13 pipes in the house! OH NOES!!  LOL So I told her I had to buy one more pipe. Well the only way I could talk her into it was by buying a cob... and since a wise man once said, every pipe smoker should own at least one cob, I bought one.
> 
> It arrived today, my MM Great Dane corn cob (a whopping $8.97 from Aristicob) ... and I love it! (and I haven't even had a chance to smoke out of it yet!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is just something thoroughly cool and rustic about it...


Hey Mike! I see that you got a MM Great Dane Egg corncob and it looks just like mine.:rockon: I definitely like the way that this pipe smokes and I think that you will enjoy it as well. I am anxious to see how you refurbish your collection of pipes.:yo:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

DanR said:


> Noob here. As I mentioned in my intro in the other thread, I'm sliding fast down the slope. Here's my purchase:
> 
> View attachment 34224
> 
> 
> View attachment 34225
> 
> 
> Peterson Christmas 2010 apple and some tobacco to try out...


very nice DanR, The pipe is lovely and the tobaccy looks yummy! :nod:


----------



## DanR

Sorry the pictures are so small. I'll figure this out eventually.

So the tobacco I bought was:

50g Frog Morton (had to try due to the press it gets on here, definitely an interesting aroma)
A tin of Dan Tobacco vanilla honeydew
Some bulk peaches and cream, and chocolate truffle.

Decided to try the vanilla honeydew for the inugural smoke. I had a hard time keeping it lit (probably my inexperience) but I really enjoyed the flavor.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

CaptainEnormous said:


> Congratz.
> I saw those pipes on EBay (there was another freehand by the same seller. . .same vague description). Is there nomenclature anywhere on it? Seems like someone would sign their name to such a piece.
> 
> . . .if nothing else, the maker paid $30 - $80 just for that block of Plateau briar!


No name on it I can discern...strange because it's easily the first or second best looking pipe I have in my collection - and I've paid over $300 for some pipes.

Looks like some one just made the thing and sold it anonymously, I don't know if that devalues it or not - but it's brand new and smokes like a champion. I'm kind of scared to see how it will smoke once it's broken in.


----------



## Natedogg

Here's my latest:



Had a bowl of St. James...mmmm...yummy. The stuff is as wet as a sponge though.

And I have found that I like the 1792 moist rather than dry. It seems to be stronger.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

They look good even just in the boxes. p


----------



## canadianpiper

Gotta get me some 1792 but I worry it may be a bit on the strong side and since the tins are not available yet I will wait. Those boxes do look tempting.


----------



## commonsenseman

You suck Nate :wink:


----------



## Stonedog

I'm in Santa Barbara for the week on business and was able to break away from the meetings in time to visit Santa Barbara Cigar & Tobacco. They had a big selection of bulk blends and a fair selection of Peterson tins, FM and a few that I didn't recognize. Also had a very nice selection of pipes and pretty good prices. Anyway, the owner (Matt) was a nice guy so I ended up picking up these:



The pipe is a Viking and it looks great in person, the picture doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## User Name

I love my viking pipes. They make me want to have a normal line bjarne pretty badly.

Nice looking pipe, Houston light. yes?


----------



## Stonedog

User Name said:


> I love my viking pipes. They make me want to have a normal line bjarne pretty badly.
> 
> Nice looking pipe, Houston light. yes?


That's what it is, yes. Pipesandcigars.com has the same thing for a bit less, but I don't mind paying a premium at a B&M if they are good people.


----------



## CWL

Natedogg said:


> Here's my latest:
> 
> Had a bowl of St. James...mmmm...yummy. The stuff is as wet as a sponge though.
> 
> And I have found that I like the 1792 moist rather than dry. It seems to be stronger.


I'm kinda disappointed you didn't show off that 2 foot hoagie in the background.


----------



## BrewShooter

CWL said:


> I'm kinda disappointed you didn't show off that 2 foot hoagie in the background.


AWESOME!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Natedogg

CWL said:


> I'm kinda disappointed you didn't show off that 2 foot hoagie in the background.


Haha, I was wondering who would be the first to ask. Too bad it was an empty box so NO SOUP FOR YOU!



commonsenseman said:


> You suck Nate


Yes, thank you.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

TAD in full force ...


----------



## BrSpiritus

2oz C&D Interlude & Manhattan Afternoon
2oz GLP Union Square
50g Orlik Golden Sliced
1.75oz Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Flake
4oz H&H Classic Burley Kake

I want some:
Erinmore Flake
Escudo
Kingfisher
C&D Burley #2
Solani Aged Burley Flake


----------



## Natedogg

Jesus, that's some kind of haul up there.


----------



## owaindav

Look what I just picked up! I'm excited!

PRE REPUBLIC Peterson's K&P DUBLIN 3/4 BENT Estate Pipe - eBay (item 170624975774 end time Apr-12-11 18:16:04 PDT)


----------



## Jack Straw

Dave that's gorgeous! Enjoy it!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Dave, that pipe is beautiful! You guys are pushing me towards a Pete more and more!


----------



## DSturg369

Beautiful birds-eye on that Dave!


----------



## owaindav

DSturg369 said:


> Beautiful birds-eye on that Dave!


That's why I had to have it. I love birdseye grain and flame grain! John will be proud of me! LOL


----------



## Zfog

owaindav said:


> That's why I had to have it. I love birdseye grain and flame grain! John will be proud of me! LOL


That pipe is a beaut Dave. Smoke with it in good health!


----------



## Max_Power

Damn, this slope is just as bad as the other.

Ordered a new pipe today; felt like I needed a bent one. Savinelli Roma 677










and about 2 lbs worth total of assorted burley blends reccommended to me in another thread.


----------



## dbreazeale

This one came in the mail today from across the pond. :bounce:

Peterson's Darwin Premier





































I've been waiting a while on this one. It was in customs forever, it seems.


----------



## phineasrex

Looks like it was worth the wait, that is some great grain. I'm jealous.


----------



## Zfog

nice pipes here gentlemen! Keep em coming. :bounce:


----------



## Jack Straw

Love the Darwin, Del.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

dbreazeale said:


> This one came in the mail today from across the pond. :bounce:
> 
> Peterson's Darwin Premier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting a while on this one. It was in customs forever, it seems.


Del! You've got one beautiful looking pipe.:yo: I could just taste my Stonehaven in this one.


----------



## MarkC

Holy crap, Del! I'm really not a Peterson fan, but if I could find one with grain like that, I could adapt!


----------



## canadianpiper

Yeah I am not big on the Pete's but that shape is awesome. Great Find.


----------



## CWL

Bought 2 Vauens from SmokingPipes. They are a pipe brand that is not afraid to challenge the traditional looks of most pipes without costing too much.

This is one of them, an apple-cavalier-sitter-thingy. I like it, now I just have to decide what tobacco will go best in it.


----------



## astripp

Tin of And So to Bed, Irish Flake, and Quiet Nights, 250 gram box of SG Navy Flake


----------



## mqdff22

Just ordered Butera Kingfisher and MM Legend first time for both so excited to try out the new stuff i've been learning about here on the forum.


----------



## shannensmall

2+ months worth of baccy

24 oz PS LNF

















8 oz McCs Dark Navy Flake









16 oz McBs Dark Twist Roll Cake









200 grams of Tambo (steamed and in stick form)


----------



## User Name

How's that dark twist? I'm thinking of getting some.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

CWL said:


> Bought 2 Vauens from SmokingPipes. They are a pipe brand that is not afraid to challenge the traditional looks of most pipes without costing too much.
> 
> This is one of them, an apple-cavalier-sitter-thingy. I like it, now I just have to decide what tobacco will go best in it.


Now I like that one allot! I love the looks of unique pipes, do not get me wrong the traditional pipes look good too. But there is something about a pipe like this that just POPS out. Nice buy.


----------



## canadianpiper

shannensmall said:


> 2+ months worth of baccy
> 
> 24 oz PS LNF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 oz McCs Dark Navy Flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 oz McBs Dark Twist Roll Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 grams of Tambo (steamed and in stick form)


 WOW, thats like 2 years worth for me.
Great haul, how does the Dark Twist compare to the Club Blend I like the C Blend so I was curious.


----------



## shannensmall

canadianpiper said:


> WOW, thats like 2 years worth for me.
> Great haul, how does the Dark Twist compare to the Club Blend I like the C Blend so I was curious.


LOL I smoke too much.

I can't compare the two as Ive never tried the Club Blend, but like I told Jimmy (User Name) in PM, It's got great flavor, but it's on the bity side. They use so much PG, I let this stuff sit out for 24 hours before smoking it and it's still moist to the touch. I can only hope aging it helps reduce the MacB Bite. It's not too bad, but you really do have to baby it.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Man, that LNF looks like heaven!


----------



## Zogg

I just got a bunch of new tobacco and decided to splurge and get a pipe ive been eyeing for the whole week and pulled the trigger a few hours ago.










aww yeah


----------



## MarkC

Looks like we've been spending our evenings the same way, Paul; here's the one I snagged as my first "step up":










Alas, no money left for tobacco this time around! (Or movies, dining out, etc. etc....)


----------



## Zfog

Mark that is a freakin nice looking pipe, nice snag!


----------



## Jack Straw

Beautiful!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

MarkC said:


> Looks like we've been spending our evenings the same way, Paul; here's the one I snagged as my first "step up":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, no money left for tobacco this time around! (Or movies, dining out, etc. etc....)


Nice! I love the rustication, that is one lovely looking pipe.


----------



## canadianpiper

MarkC said:


> Looks like we've been spending our evenings the same way, Paul; here's the one I snagged as my first "step up":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, no money left for tobacco this time around! (Or movies, dining out, etc. etc....)


I love it, so envious, I gotta get me a full bent.


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, I've been wanting a full bent and a Cavicchi for a while; two birds with one stone and all that!


----------



## Mr Mike

A Stanwell collection 2001 PIPE diplomat


----------



## Mr Mike

how you guys get these nice big photos in the post?

I just got to 30 post and i don't see the option for it?


----------



## drastic_quench

Mr Mike said:


> how you guys get these nice big photos in the post?
> 
> I just got to 30 post and i don't see the option for it?


Don't mess with the attachment option.


Host your photo online at imgur.com
copy, paste, and post the url for your image with the BBC for pictures (img)www.yourpicture.com(/img) -- but with brackets, not parentheses.


----------



## Mr Mike

oh, so it's html paste in

I got my own hoster, but thanks.


----------



## Zogg

Mark, i almost got that full ben, But im gonna wait and get a savinelli hercules 604, It's an oom-paul style, which not only do i like.. but my names Paul.. i can't..not have an oom paul!

i really like chubby straights or super full bents methinks


----------



## nate560

My latest pipe a Jody Davis Drunken Poker.


----------



## Zogg

Wow! that's a pretty one steve P:


----------



## User Name

Just picked up from a local B&M-

100g McB Dark Twist
100g McB Navy Flake

Should be fun. Sorry tongue.


----------



## UncleFester

I just purchased two Missouri Meerchaum Gentleman cob pipes... breaking myself in gently. 

Will go to the B&M to pick up some of Virginia's finest and let her rip when the pipes arive!


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Zogg said:


> ...
> i really like chubby straights or super full bents methinks  ...


In the words of Michael Scott ...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I pop on this thread and I see Zogg, MarkC and Mr.Mike produce these beautiful pipes; still reeling from this amazing display Nate 560 comes up with a wondrous Drunken Poker.mg: What is going on here? Is it a "full moon" thing? Wow! You guys are inspiring.:banana: Dang-it, I am off on a cigar exploration path now but my day will come.:hippie: Great pipes guys!:thumb:


----------



## laloin

User Name said:


> Just picked up from a local B&M-
> 
> 100g McB Dark Twist
> 100g McB Navy Flake
> 
> Should be fun. Sorry tongue.


here's a hint into smoking the Navy flake user name, smoke it hard and take fast puffs hahahahha
troy


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

nate560 said:


> My latest pipe a Jody Davis Drunken Poker.


Nice! I love it!


----------



## kneepa

I went to a B&M I have never been to before just to get one cigar.
I noticed some pipe tobacco.
Ended up with a tin of Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug , 
A tin of GLP Jack Knife Plug. Which I was excited to see because I've
been wanting to try this stuff for awhile and not wanting to make a internet order.
Also two cigars a Perdomo Habano and a La Aurora 100 Anos.
So My intention of buying one Nick Stick turned to this and I 
didn't even get the Nick


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Just picked up a Nording Autograph...the thing is HUGE. Much larger than I had intended, but it smokes like a dream on the first round and I'm very impressed and happy with the construction.










It's not buffed in anything so that the wood can change color as it's smoked. I think after I get it to where I like the color I'm going to put a good thick coat of carnuba wax on it.

So far this pipe, my Nording Freehand, and my Nording Hunter 2006 are hands down my favorite pipes - this Autograph and the Hunter especially smoke like a dream.


----------



## DanR

Wow, that's a beauty!


----------



## canadianpiper

nate560 said:


> My latest pipe a Jody Davis Drunken Poker.


Oh my, I love this pipe. great buy.


----------



## Zogg

Sam_Wheat said:


> In the words of Michael Scott ...


If i really like the way it smokes (i LOVE the shape. i want a chubby rhodesian next...) I might focus on mostly chubby pipes and call myself the chubby chaser. Dead serious!



Coffee-Cup said:


> I pop on this thread and I see Zogg, MarkC and Mr.Mike produce these beautiful pipes; still reeling from this amazing display Nate 560 comes up with a wondrous Drunken Poker.mg: What is going on here? Is it a "full moon" thing? Wow! You guys are inspiring.:banana: Dang-it, I am off on a cigar exploration path now but my day will come.:hippie: Great pipes guys!:thumb:


It must be, I sold my peterson tankard cause i didn't like the p-lip so instead of getting a $70 savinelli i was eyeing i splurged and got the much more expensive luciano. I cannot wait to see this thing in person..nevermind smoke it!

I can honestly say ive converted to pipes from cigars, I love cigars still. I smoke about one a week on weekends, but i really just.. love smoking a pipe. i don't know why. I'm sure part of it is the collector in me thinking "you can smoke and keep it too!" where cigars i collect the bands and the cigar's gone forever XD

I've even begun growing a pipe-smoking beard!


----------



## MarkC

Zogg said:


> I cannot wait to see this thing in person..nevermind smoke it!


I know what you mean; I'm a notorious cheapskate, but I sprung for three day shipping on mine so I can have it by my next day off. I was afraid I'd have a touch of buyer's remorse by now, but I'm dying to get my hands on my new pipe!


----------



## Sarge

nothing special but being new, needing a pipe, and not having funds for something nicer because I buy too many cigars, pipe tobacco and other not so necessary items I decided to take a shot on this beauty.










haven't smoked out of it yet but definitely a super nice pipe. Looks great, has a great hole so there should be no draw issues. My only complaint is a ding/scratch on the other side. But for $30 I find it hard to believe you'll be able to find anything nicer. Depending on how it smoked I plan to order another if I find one I like....


----------



## petotoronto

Hi I am new here,
I just had the chance to purchase my very first Mario Grandi pipe 6.69 INCHES! My first pipe but I love it. Now I can not wait until I get my shipment of Boswell tobacco. What tobacco would you prefer to smoke in this kind of pipe?? Aromatic or English??
Thank you


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Peter! I just wanted to :welcome:you to this great site and I especially like your pipe. I am very fond of very large and tall pipes and Mario Grandi is a good choice. A Mario Grandi is definitely on my buy list hopefully after I acquire some better cigars.op2: I am definitely not the person to make tobacco suggestions to you, but there are some great BOTLs here who will find out your experience and make recommendations. I am sure that they will also suggest getting samples from experienced pipers in a trade.:nod: My recommendation to you is to take your time, puff slowly and enjoy the ride.:ranger:


----------



## chickenriceboo

petotoronto said:


> Hi I am new here,
> I just had the chance to purchase my very first Mario Grandi pipe 6.69 INCHES! My first pipe but I love it. Now I can not wait until I get my shipment of Boswell tobacco. What tobacco would you prefer to smoke in this kind of pipe?? Aromatic or English??
> Thank you


Just noticed that you have your pipe pic in this thread  
Which tobaccos did you order from Boswells?


----------



## petotoronto

chickenriceboo said:


> Just noticed that you have your pipe pic in this thread
> Which tobaccos did you order from Boswells?


I did order Apple strudel, Berry Cobbler, Chocolate cream, Christmas cookie and Northwoods.
Just wanted to try a few different samples. 
Thanks,


----------



## petotoronto

Coffee-Cup said:


> Peter! I just wanted to :welcome:you to this great site and I especially like your pipe. I am very fond of very large and tall pipes and Mario Grandi is a good choice. A Mario Grandi is definitely on my buy list hopefully after I acquire some better cigars.op2: I am definitely not the person to make tobacco suggestions to you, but there are some great BOTLs here who will find out your experience and make recommendations. I am sure that they will also suggest getting samples from experienced pipers in a trade.:nod: My recommendation to you is to take your time, puff slowly and enjoy the ride.:ranger:


Hi, Yes Mario Grandi is making some stunning pipes for the $$$. Thank you for your recommendations and having me here.p


----------



## Jeff10236

petotoronto said:


> Hi I am new here,
> I just had the chance to purchase my very first Mario Grandi pipe 6.69 INCHES! My first pipe but I love it. Now I can not wait until I get my shipment of Boswell tobacco. What tobacco would you prefer to smoke in this kind of pipe?? Aromatic or English??
> Thank you


I have two Mario Grandi pipes and love them. I will pick up a few more over the next few months. As for what kind of tobacco, obviously your preferences will have to decide that, but if you like both, to my eyes that pipe _looks_ like an aromatic pipe.


----------



## Jeff10236

So I went to a local B&M that is clearing out their stock (they aren't saying it yet, but they appear to be going out of business) and got my first Nording and 10.6oz of bulk Dunhill MM965 (I cleared out their remaining stock of MM965), all for $80. I also have a Zippo pipe lighter in that photo.  I bought it on Ebay over a month ago, it was postmarked a day or two later, and just came a few days ago (I already had a replacement from the retailer), so that will be given to a buddy of mine if he wants it and otherwise I'll just keep it as a spare (or possibly give one of the butane Zippo inserts a try). Of course, I did email the guy that the lighter came and paid him for the second one (I figured it was only a couple bucks more than shipping it back to him anyway).


----------



## petotoronto

Jeff10236 said:


> I have two Mario Grandi pipes and love them. I will pick up a few more over the next few months. As for what kind of tobacco, obviously your preferences will have to decide that, but if you like both, to my eyes that pipe _looks_ like an aromatic pipe.


Thank you Jeff.
Let me know ho zippo works for you I ordered one to I ha e heared some people complaining that they can smell the fuel.
Cheers.


----------



## User Name

How did they get ahold of bulk dunhill?


----------



## Jeff10236

petotoronto said:


> Thank you Jeff.
> Let me know ho zippo works for you I ordered one to I ha e heared some people complaining that they can smell the fuel.
> Cheers.


For a few weeks now I've been using the Zippo they sent as a replacement for the one I just got when it didn't get here in a reasonable time. It is a Zippo so the fuel does have a strong smell, but it dissipates quickly and it has never interfered with my enjoyment of my pipe. My bigger issue with it is the nature of the Zippo fuel and the flame it produces- it burns off the fumes so you get that big, lazy, and not very precise flame you get from any Zippo. Unlike a match or a butane lighter where you can direct the flame pretty precisely, I find that the Zippo makes it harder to direct the flame exactly where you need it, and I find I'm much more likely to have uneven lighting than with other methods.

Both issues could easily be remedied if it bothers you. Several companies make butane inserts for Zippos so you can use standard butane instead of the Zippo lighter fluid (I think Zippo makes them as well many other companies). You can get them as standard cigar/cigarette style lighters, or with the Zippo pipe lighter style. A ton of sellers carry them on Ebay, and you can find them elsewhere on the internet as well. They seem to go for the $10-20 range.


----------



## Jeff10236

User Name said:


> How did they get ahold of bulk dunhill?


No idea. They haven't been doing very well lately (hence the going out of business). Many of their new pipes have heavily oxidized vulcanite stems. So, who knows, maybe this stuff predates the current Orlik era. At any rate, they've probably had it for a while.


----------



## Zogg

MarkC said:


> I know what you mean; I'm a notorious cheapskate, but I sprung for three day shipping on mine so I can have it by my next day off. I was afraid I'd have a touch of buyer's remorse by now, but I'm dying to get my hands on my new pipe!


i got free shipping from smokingpipes for mine, 3 day is the same as free ups for me, usually takes 2-3 days for ups to get to me from anywhere in the US, delivery conf says thursday (which will be 3 days from shipping)


----------



## petotoronto

Jeff10236 said:


> For a few weeks now I've been using the Zippo they sent as a replacement for the one I just got when it didn't get here in a reasonable time. It is a Zippo so the fuel does have a strong smell, but it dissipates quickly and it has never interfered with my enjoyment of my pipe. My bigger issue with it is the nature of the Zippo fuel and the flame it produces- it burns off the fumes so you get that big, lazy, and not very precise flame you get from any Zippo. Unlike a match or a butane lighter where you can direct the flame pretty precisely, I find that the Zippo makes it harder to direct the flame exactly where you need it, and I find I'm much more likely to have uneven lighting than with other methods.
> 
> Both issues could easily be remedied if it bothers you. Several companies make butane inserts for Zippos so you can use standard butane instead of the Zippo lighter fluid (I think Zippo makes them as well many other companies). You can get them as standard cigar/cigarette style lighters, or with the Zippo pipe lighter style. A ton of sellers carry them on Ebay, and you can find them elsewhere on the internet as well. They seem to go for the $10-20 range.


Thank you Jeff,


----------



## Max_Power

My order from last week showed up last night










Old Joe Krantz, Burley London Flake, Brown Bogie, Kendall Kentucky, Jack Knife Plug, Haunted Bookshop & Solani Aged Burley Flake; as well as the Sav 577 sitting pipe which I'll start breaking in with burley blends tonight.


----------



## Zfog

Nice pickups Chris, that pipe is sexy!!!


----------



## Jeff10236

Max_Power said:


> My order from last week showed up last night
> 
> Old Joe Krantz, Burley London Flake, Brown Bogie, Kendall Kentucky, Jack Knife Plug, Haunted Bookshop & Solani Aged Burley Flake; as well as the Sav 577 sitting pipe which I'll start breaking in with burley blends tonight.


MMMM, Brown Bogie, that is some good (and *strong*) stuff. Some other nice tobaccos there, but I have to go on rep (I haven't opened my tin of JKP yet). That Savinelli is a great looking pipe. I've had my eye on a few Sav Sitting pipes lately (a 207 online at smokingpipes.com and a 320 at a local B&M). They look good in pictures, but they look even better in person, and they are (relatively) cheap. If they smoke anything like every other Sav I've had they are incredible deals!


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> Nice pickups Chris, that pipe is sexy!!!


here's a better pic










The haunted bookshop was not the correct size, so when I called them about that, which they more than took care of, I scored 2 boxes of 1792 as well!!!

Smokingpipes.com has excellent customer service and they will always be my first choice for online pipe stuff.:first:


----------



## TXsmoker

Picked this up today. Nording Churchwarden with a short stem too. Sticker was 100, down from 175, I got it for 75. Its first bowl was of PS LTF.


----------



## Zfog

That is a phenominal Nording! I love the rustication on it! Wow.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Wow, amazing pipes. I agree Zfog, that is a nice nording, and the rustication is nice! ipe:


----------



## TXsmoker

Thanks guys. They had 3 similar, and it was my second choice on looks. My first choice on looks had a bowl that was drilled too deep or the drawhole was drilled in too shallow. Didnt look like it would smoke good. The one I got it drilled about perfect. The 3rd one was drilled as badly as it looked. All the way to the side of the bowl, about 3/8th of an inch off the bottom.

On another note, I need to get a decent stem made for it. Any recomendations?


----------



## pffintuff

Hey Guys,
New member, I'm gonna jump right in and try and post some pics of my new IMP meers pipe. The 2nd pic is after 2 days of smoking.

Edit, I can't post pics untill I have 30 posts. Give me a few days.


----------



## canadianpiper

Just got these two Stanwell bad boys two days ago off fleabay and it was a killer deal both pipes for $50.00 and they are in superb condition.


----------



## Zogg

Luciano coming in tomorrow. Stalking my UPS tracker. 

I have lab tomorrow, hopefully it comes while I'm at class!


----------



## Requiem

canadianpiper said:


> Just got these two Stanwell bad boys two days ago off fleabay and it was a killer deal both pipes for $50.00 and they are in superb condition.


Those are really nice, great deal.


----------



## DanR

Called between flights this morning and managed to land this bad boy from Boswells!










This is my first high end pipe since my addiction started!


----------



## BloodyCactus

thats a sweet looking boswell dan.


----------



## User Name

Good thing you bought that boswell, Dan.

You're going to need it.


----------



## DanR

User Name said:


> Good thing you bought that boswell, Dan.
> 
> You're going to need it.


LOL!

I'm sure you'll help me break it in!


----------



## User Name

I just got...










And...










And...


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet pipes! You guys are making me drool!


----------



## Zfog

Nice pipes Jimmy! What makes are those? Would those all be considered billiards?


----------



## User Name

1. Sasieni (family era) billiard
2. Sasieni 5dot (modern) dublin
3. Comoy's Canadian.


----------



## Zfog

User Name said:


> 1. Sasieni (family era) billiard
> 2. Sasieni 5dot (modern) dublin
> 3. Comoy's Canadian.


Very nice, enjoy them brother!


----------



## User Name

I should be smoking some McClelland's in them from InsidiousTact soon enough.


----------



## Zfog

User Name said:


> I should be smoking some McClelland's in them from InsidiousTact soon enough.


Very nice, at least i think. I have yet to try any of the Mcc's. They are on my very long to try list.


----------



## Zogg

Oh boy. it came in today + a pipe case

it's nice and dark inside, but when i go outside the grain pops and looks awesome. All kinds of different grain on this thing:





case:



I looove this thing. Haven't smoked it up yet. My girlfriends parents are up for easter/her mom's birthday, so im trying not to be stanky XD





my only thing is the little metal buttons seem like they'd smack against the bowl of my pipe.. should i put a rubber sticker on them or something or am i being paranoid?


----------



## canadianpiper

User Name said:


> I just got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...


 That is a fantastic lookin 5dot, I love it, great buy.


----------



## MarkC

It's a good thing my Cavicchi came today, or I'd be dying right now looking at these babies!


----------



## swingerofbirches

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Just picked up a Nording Autograph...the thing is HUGE. Much larger than I had intended, but it smokes like a dream on the first round and I'm very impressed and happy with the construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not buffed in anything so that the wood can change color as it's smoked. I think after I get it to where I like the color I'm going to put a good thick coat of carnuba wax on it.
> 
> So far this pipe, my Nording Freehand, and my Nording Hunter 2006 are hands down my favorite pipes - this Autograph and the Hunter especially smoke like a dream.


^^^ Awesome pickup!


----------



## BrewShooter

A couple shots of the Hackert, in MUCH too yellow light!!!


----------



## Zogg

BrewShooter said:


> A couple shots of the Hackert, in MUCH too yellow light!!!


that's a gorgeous poker! how much did that set ya back? want! :wacko:


----------



## Max_Power

BrewShooter said:


> A couple shots of the Hackert, in MUCH too yellow light!!!


That is a gorgeous pipe. Congrats on the acquisition.


----------



## BrewShooter

Zogg said:


> that's a gorgeous poker! how much did that set ya back? want! :wacko:


Well, his pipes aren't cheap, but, compared to some, I think they're quite a bargain for the craftsmanship. Of course, now I want one of his customs with the rounded face on the top of the bowl. When will it END?!?!?!



Max_Power said:


> That is a gorgeous pipe. Congrats on the acquisition.


Thanks! Still have to break it in, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Zogg

BrewShooter said:


> Well, his pipes aren't cheap, but, compared to some, I think they're quite a bargain for the craftsmanship. Of course, now I want one of his customs with the rounded face on the top of the bowl. When will it END?!?!?!
> 
> Thanks! Still have to break it in, hopefully this weekend.


How much is not cheap? lol if you dont mind


----------



## BrewShooter

Zogg said:


> How much is not cheap? lol if you dont mind


No, I don't mind! :bounce:

It was exactly $115.95 shipped to my door. Which pretty much blows the roof off the price of any other pipe I've purchased. However, when I consider the craftsmanship and compare it to other pipes in that price range or higher, I really consider it a fair price, but I won't be buying them every day.


----------



## User Name

It's not finalized, but I'm working out a deal with Mr. Pulvers.


----------



## DSturg369

Very nice Bro!


----------



## Zogg

BrewShooter said:


> No, I don't mind! :bounce:
> 
> It was exactly $115.95 shipped to my door. Which pretty much blows the roof off the price of any other pipe I've purchased. However, when I consider the craftsmanship and compare it to other pipes in that price range or higher, I really consider it a fair price, but I won't be buying them every day.


oo thats not as bad as i was expecting, That Luciano i just got was $112 P:

i know some pipes are $300+ easy, so i was hoping it wasn't that much haha P:


----------



## owaindav

Paul that birdseye on there is unbelievable! I'm so jealous of that thing!

Jason, now you got me looking into Hackerts. I really like the looks of that. How does it feel in the hand? Is it a clencher or too heavy?


----------



## BrewShooter

owaindav said:


> Jason, now you got me looking into Hackerts. I really like the looks of that. How does it feel in the hand? Is it a clencher or too heavy?


I do like the way that cylindrical bowl works in the hand, feels great. I can clench it if I shove it towards the very back teeth. It's by no means light, but probably lighter than it appears.

The one thing I do need to do is break it in slowly. I've gotten a couple of larger bowl pipes recently, this one being the biggest. With smaller pipes, I haven't worried too much about filling them half way and don't notice too much, if any, moisture in them at the end, maybe a little. However, I made the mistake of filling the Hackert to the top and by the time I got to the last third or so it was pretty wet. I think I'm going to have to do a more routine break-in with this one.


----------



## lbiislander

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Just picked up a Nording Autograph...the thing is HUGE. Much larger than I had intended, but it smokes like a dream on the first round and I'm very impressed and happy with the construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not buffed in anything so that the wood can change color as it's smoked. I think after I get it to where I like the color I'm going to put a good thick coat of carnuba wax on it.
> 
> So far this pipe, my Nording Freehand, and my Nording Hunter 2006 are hands down my favorite pipes - this Autograph and the Hunter especially smoke like a dream.


I haven't been around in quite some time, so forgive commenting so long after your post, but this thing is amazing!


----------



## Jack Straw

I love that Hackert. One of my many pipe dreams (rimshot) is to have him take his usual bowl shape but do it in a full bent hungarian setup.


----------



## FlimFlammery

I've completely given in to the PAD demons these past few weeks.

Peterson's 80S Red Spray Spigot









Mark Tinsky 2008 Christmas Pipe









Danbark bulldog









Rad Davis custom


----------



## SmoknTaz

FlimFlammery said:


> I've completely given in to the PAD demons these past few weeks.
> 
> Peterson's 80S Red Spray Spigot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Tinsky 2008 Christmas Pipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danbark bulldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rad Davis custom


I'm seeing a theme here!  I really like the Pete, and the Tinsky and Danbark and the Rad.


----------



## Zfog

Very nice pipes, I love the bulldog!


----------



## MarkC

I'll confess my cure for TAD by giving in a little to PAD hasn't worked out the way I thought, but rather the way everyone else would have told me...

This one looked like a nice companion piece to my last purchase, so I grabbed it. Now if I can just shake these obscene visions of "7 day sets"...


----------



## petotoronto

Hi Paul,

What a beautiful pipe where did you get it?!
I would love to get one.

Thank you.
<OPeter<O</O


----------



## Zogg

petotoronto said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> What a beautiful pipe where did you get it?!
> I would love to get one.
> 
> Thank you.
> <o</oPeter<o</o


me? It's a luciano Chubby Billiard

you can find em usually on smokingpipes (where i got mine), neatpipes(dot)com and pipesandcigars


----------



## Zfog

My most recent TAD.










The bags are GH Dark Flake unscented 8 oz, and SG Balkan flake 4 oz.
The pipe is a Nording, it looks pretty small in the pic but it is about average in size. :tea:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> My most recent TAD.


That is one beautiful purchase there Zach! What vendor was this through if you don't mind me asking. Great purchase though my man! That Nording is really awesome and plenty of IF to boot!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> That is one beautiful purchase there Zach! What vendor was this through if you don't mind me asking. Great purchase though my man! That Nording is really awesome and plenty of IF to boot!


The pipe was from cup of joes with some baccy. The rest was from smoking pipes!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> The pipe was from cup of joes with some baccy. The rest was from smoking pipes!


Nice my man! Thanks brother!


----------



## Zogg

Well summer is upon me.. and i sold my peterson tankard (didnt like the p-lip)

Heres what i just ordered:
i needed a bulldog <.<









And this sitter from Vauen, such an interesting pipe!










I now have 4 pipes, so i can actually get a rotation going (once they get here) since i really smoke every other day or so anyway, i can let them rest!

I also got a pipe stand (folding plastic one, was like $3 figured worth a shot)
and this.. which should last me a little while P:


----------



## Zogg

Stupid UPS guy showed up in the only 8 minute span that i wasn't here this morning so i have to wait until tomorrow to sign for it..

grump..


----------



## dbreazeale

Zogg said:


> Stupid UPS guy showed up in the only 8 minute span that i wasn't here this morning so i have to wait until tomorrow to sign for it..
> 
> grump..


drive around and find him!


----------



## MarkC

I just leave a note on the door with my signature if I step out, and they leave the package. Of course, it's a small town, so people do things like that.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> I just leave a note on the door with my signature if I step out, and they leave the package. Of course, it's a small town, so people do things like that.


I guess it all depends on where you live, but I have a "permanent" sign-off for FedEx and UPS. They leave everything without a signature, even tracked and insured stuff. If anything gets stolen, then it's on my dime, but haven't lost a thing since 1984 when I moved in here, and we get stuff all the time from online purchases. I don't live in a "gated community" or anything even remotely like it. If we're going to be out of town, then we just get the next door neighbor to retrieve it for us.


----------



## Zogg

i actually did the signature thing, but it turns out because i also got tobacco this time smokingpipes required an adult signature, so he couldn't leave it without me there to show ID apparently. meh.

i live in a four tenant apartment building, and new people are moving in across from me atm (like moving furniture in as a type this) so im happy he didnt just leave the box, lol


as for finding him or calling ups and going to pick it up today.. the ups place the guy comes from is like an hour and a half from me. bleh!


----------



## freestoke

Zogg said:


> i actually did the signature thing, but it turns out because i also got tobacco this time smokingpipes required an adult signature, so he couldn't leave it without me there to show ID apparently. meh.


Hmmm...I get tobak from smokingpipes all the time and they just leave it. :hmm: Must be the multiple dwelling thing. Might want to rethink that signature if they look a little too hookwormy. :lol:


----------



## Zogg

freestoke said:


> Hmmm...I get tobak from smokingpipes all the time and they just leave it. :hmm: Must be the multiple dwelling thing.


Yeah i dunno, last 2 orders from them they didn't ask for a signature nevermind an ID + signature, lol


----------



## Zfog

Zogg said:


> Yeah i dunno, last 2 orders from them they didn't ask for a signature nevermind an ID + signature, lol


Maybe it was because of the $ amount? I have never had to sign for anything, although everything I get is from USPS.


----------



## Xodar

Zfog said:


> Maybe it was because of the $ amount? I have never had to sign for anything, although everything I get is from USPS.


I almost always fall for the free shipping, so minimum order $100+, and the ups guy just leaves them on my porch. And there are people of legal age with ID in the house, frankly I wish he'd knock. I literally have to call and remind folks to check the porch if it's raining. Hell, the USPS guy crammed an 8 oz. esoterica bag through my mail slot last week, which I suppose beats leaving it on the porch, but still no signature. All the shippers have the warning about needing an 18 year old to sign but I have never had it crop up.


----------



## Zogg

Zfog said:


> Maybe it was because of the $ amount? I have never had to sign for anything, although everything I get is from USPS.


its possible i did order two pipes and a pound of mac baren vanilla cream so it was over 150 which none of my others have been and all ive ordered from there is a tin or two not a lb of tobacco so it may be amount of tobacco as well; who knows P:


----------



## Max_Power

I think it all depends on the driver & the day.


----------



## Zogg

Max_Power said:


> I think it all depends on the driver & the day.


ive always had the same driver so i dunno if he was on a sick day or its a new guy


----------



## Jeff10236

My latest tobacco delivery


----------



## Zfog

nice pick up Jeff. Unfortunately that is fake Stonehaven. Send it to me for proper disposal!


----------



## Jeff10236

Zfog said:


> nice pick up Jeff. Unfortunately that is fake Stonehaven. Send it to me for proper disposal!


Nice try :boxing:

Of course, I've never tried Stonehaven before, so I don't really know if it will be my thing. If I don't like it you'll get first shot at it.


----------



## Max_Power

Jeff10236 said:


> Nice try :boxing:
> 
> Of course, I've never tried Stonehaven before, so I don't really know if it will be my thing. If I don't like it you'll get first shot at it.


Don't encourage him Jeff, that boy is cuckoo bananas lately.oke:


----------



## BrewShooter

I have some more bad news, that Penzance is also counterfeit and probably laced with deadly toxins. Fortunately, I am well skilled in dealing with these types of toxins and you can go ahead and send the Penzance to me.

You know what, why take any chances, send the Solani tin as well...better safe than sorry I always say!


----------



## Zfog

Thats nice of ya Jeff. but I hope you love the stuff! I sure do.

@Chris.... I got nuthin. :laugh:


----------



## z0diac

May latest pipe purchase (my 2nd pipe - 1st is a nice Brigham Algonquin 265 briar) was one of those Ukrainian el-cheap-os off Ebay.

Pear root, which I'm told doesn't really allow cake to build up, but averaging out the good and bad reviews it seems like not a bad material. $17.99 for an occasional smoker so I'm not out much if it catches on fire and burns to ashes


----------



## Jeff10236

BrewShooter said:


> I have some more bad news, that Penzance is also counterfeit and probably laced with deadly toxins. Fortunately, I am well skilled in dealing with these types of toxins and you can go ahead and send the Penzance to me.
> 
> You know what, why take any chances, send the Solani tin as well...better safe than sorry I always say!


Yeah, on that I can't really help. I've had both before and I know I love them (possibly my favorite English, close call with SG Perfection, and possibly my favorite aro). My other 8oz bag and nearly tin and a quarter of Penzance will help me identify it to see if it is the real deal


----------



## BrewShooter

Jeff10236 said:


> Yeah, on that I can't really help. I've had both before and I know I love them (possibly my favorite English, close call with SG Perfection, and possibly my favorite aro). My other 8oz bag and nearly tin and a quarter of Penzance will help me identify it to see if it is the real deal


Drat, foiled again!!!! :frusty:

I think Penzance is the first tobacco in my short history of smoking that made me realize I'd be adding it to my permanent rotation. It's a damned fine smoke!

Have you ever tried the Larry's Blend from H&H? I think I might make it my backup for those times I can't find Penzance. I'm finding there are tobacco's in all of the major categories that I like, but I think latakia blends are probably my favorite.


----------



## Jeff10236

BrewShooter said:


> Drat, foiled again!!!! :frusty:
> 
> I think Penzance is the first tobacco in my short history of smoking that made me realize I'd be adding it to my permanent rotation. It's a damned fine smoke!
> 
> Have you ever tried the Larry's Blend from H&H? I think I might make it my backup for those times I can't find Penzance. I'm finding there are tobacco's in all of the major categories that I like, but I think latakia blends are probably my favorite.


Yeah, I like some of all the types myself, though a pure Virginia can sometimes be a little boring (of course, some are quite good). Latakia based English blends are probably my favorite too, though perique blends are giving latakia a run for its money (funny since I avoided perique for 10-12 years after some bad experiences when blending my own blends). Never had Larry's Blend. SG Perfection is another favorite (a great English/latakia blend with some vanilla added), SG Squadron Leader is great though it is about as hard to find as Penzance. Another favorite, one in regular supply, is Frog Morton.


----------



## User Name

Jeff10236 said:


> Yeah, I like some of all the types myself, though a pure Virginia can sometimes be a little boring (of course, some are quite good). Latakia based English blends are probably my favorite too, though perique blends are giving latakia a run for its money (funny since I avoided perique for 10-12 years after some bad experiences when blending my own blends). Never had Larry's Blend. SG Perfection is another favorite (a great English/latakia blend with some vanilla added), SG Squadron Leader is great though it is about as hard to find as Penzance. Another favorite, one in regular supply, is Frog Morton.


Ever had HH vintage Syrian?


----------



## BrewShooter

Jeff10236 said:


> Yeah, I like some of all the types myself, though a pure Virginia can sometimes be a little boring (of course, some are quite good). Latakia based English blends are probably my favorite too, though perique blends are giving latakia a run for its money (funny since I avoided perique for 10-12 years after some bad experiences when blending my own blends). Never had Larry's Blend. SG Perfection is another favorite (a great English/latakia blend with some vanilla added), SG Squadron Leader is great though it is about as hard to find as Penzance. Another favorite, one in regular supply, is Frog Morton.


Yeah, Virginias are definitely the one area where I'm only finding a handful I like. I do like Tillbury quite a bit though, I think that's a Virginia. :hmm: As for perique, I think Anniversary Kake has been my main experience, but I like that one a lot.

This TAD is hard to deal with when there are so many good blends that are hard to find. I've read about the Squadron Leader, but know it's in high demand. I might have to try the Perfection at some point. As for Frog Morton, I do have a tin of that and I'm anxious to open it up. Come to think of it, I do have an empty mason jar...


----------



## Zfog

Recent TAD attack.










The pipe lighters were only $5 so I grabbed a few. Hopefully they last more than a day!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Holy mother of tobacco Zach! That is one wild purchase!!!!! Great tobaccos and plenty of them haha! Those pipe lighters though, are they any good at all?


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Holy mother of tobacco Zach! That is one wild purchase!!!!! Great tobaccos and plenty of them haha! Those pipe lighters though, are they any good at all?


It works right now. lol
I grabbed a Thunderbird Zippo insert as well, since that should last a little while. But those were to cheap to pass up.


----------



## Max_Power

Zach, you make me feel so much better about my own tobacco spending.


----------



## DSturg369

You da Man Zach! :bowdown:


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Zach, you make me feel so much better about my own tobacco spending.


Haha, yeah... thanks! :help:



DSturg369 said:


> You da Man Zach! :bowdown:


Thanks Dale, now I just gotta smoke it all.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> It works right now. lol
> I grabbed a Thunderbird Zippo insert as well, since that should last a little while. But those were to cheap to pass up.


Alright cool Zach! Yeah I need to send my Zippos in for the pipe insert!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Alright cool Zach! Yeah I need to send my Zippos in for the pipe insert!


No need to send it in. Just google "Thunderbird Zippo Insert"
It was like $10, got it from the tobacco barn or something like that.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> No need to send it in. Just google "Thunderbird Zippo Insert"
> It was like $10, got it from the tobacco barn or something like that.


That's not too bad but at least Zippo does the service for free and the insert is free, returned with the original lighter inserts. The only cost to me is shipping to them and they ship it back to me for free!


----------



## owaindav

donovanrichardson said:


> That's not too bad but at least Zippo does the service for free and the insert is free, returned with the original lighter inserts. The only cost to me is shipping to them and they ship it back to me for free!


Yeah, and they send it back with extra flints too!


----------



## donovanrichardson

owaindav said:


> Yeah, and they send it back with extra flints too!


That's even better! I've been meaning to send it in and now that I have a bit of extra dinero, I can easily swing the shipping for the two lighters. The naptha has all evaporated out of them too so good to go!


----------



## Zfog

Huh, son of a gun! I may do that just to a have an all Zippo, Zippo. lol


----------



## User Name

Zach,
I suggest you seek professional help, that is disgusting.


----------



## d_day

Found two bags of Penzance the other day. Actually, I found more than that, but left the rest for someone else to find.


----------



## komakino

I bought one of those lighters Zach, but unfortunately it only lasted about 2 weeks. The amount of flicks it took to get a flame gradually decreased within that two week time frame from 1-2 to now like 7. Maybe mine was just an isolated incident though?


----------



## 68 Lotus

Out to get my lighter checked or sent off and see if they had a Pipe Stand!....:tsk..._*There's 2 b&M's 3 blocks apart!*_

I Just had to look! :doh: Got the Opus, V, and 2 Pipe stands @ the lighter place, checked out a small, (but quality) selection of pipes, Baccy, and stuff, then out the door around the corner to the other place! :tsk:

I wound up with 5 more Sticks...

Not a Pipe or Baccy shop, he did have a couple antique Smokers, and some cheapie's!

In business for eighteen years, (same store) There were No Pipe accessories, stands, or racks to be seen....

...But I ask anyway! :tsk:

Got anything to hold a Pipe er 2??...He say's No!...Then.........O' Wait!

Digs this out saying he's had it for years, and would make a Very good deal on it!.....How bout $40 bucks!

I say,..Is that the best you can do??....He say's...I'll take care of you! :doh:

OK!!

So a dirty Ol' Rack, 3 sticks, a slide of the card!..And I'm out the door!

I put it to use...Dull and dust covered, I remove the attached card that has a production number and right below that...The price!..............$27.95! :doh:

Then to top everything off!.....Me wife comes out, say's....."you keep this up much more"......_Sitting this Sac on my New $40 Dollar Rack & Display!_...

Think about This!!....

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Jeff10236

User Name said:


> Ever had HH vintage Syrian?


Haha, I just saw this, and got your shipment the other day. I'm really looking forward to giving it a try!


----------



## dr.dirty

:smoke:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

had these 2 Turkish beauties made for me:

















can't wait to start breaking them in:woohoo:


----------



## Zfog

Those are a couple nice Meers. I especially like the first one!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Zfog said:


> Those are a couple nice Meers. I especially like the first one!


thanks, Zach. now comes the hard part. Which bakky to use for the virgin smoke?:dunno:


----------



## Zfog

ouirknotamuzd said:


> thanks, Zach. now comes the hard part. Which bakky to use for the virgin smoke?:dunno:


Thats the best part. Fortunately most smokes out of it will taste like they are out of a virgin pipe (if cleaned appropriately) Enjoy them!!!


----------



## NarJar

I like the stems on the meers, especially the first one. Very nice!


----------



## Sblumberjack

This is my latest addition, a Paronelli 80. I had the winning bid on ebay Saturday. I don't really know anything about paronelli but I thought it looked unique. That'll give me three briars and one meer.


----------



## DSturg369

From what I could find on the 'net about Paronelli pipes, they seem to be good smokers and aside from a couple of folks mentioning slight drilling issues, every review I could find was positive. Nice looking pipe to, btw.


----------



## Sblumberjack

DSturg369 said:


> From what I could find on the 'net about Paronelli pipes, they seem to be good smokers and aside from a couple of folks mentioning slight drilling issues, every review I could find was positive. Nice looking pipe to, btw.


Thanks for the info. I was kind of worried that maybe I got something that was junkie but sounds like it will be a solid pipe. I just thought it looked different and cool. Thanks again!


----------



## NarJar

Wow! I love the stem on that Paronelli too! Very gorgeous!


----------



## Sblumberjack

NarJar said:


> Wow! I love the stem on that Paronelli too! Very gorgeous!


I know, right? That was what made me stop and look at it. I thought it was unique looking. As soon as I get it and smoke a bowl I will put my two cents in.


----------



## jakespeed

About a year ago I got a lot of estate pipes (lower end stuff) off eBay. Since then I've been trying to add nicer mid-range pipes every so often. My latest purchase is this beautiful Nording poker I had been eyeing for quite a while from Cup O' Joes.


----------



## Natedogg

Wow, that's a nice looking pipe. It almost has an eeriness to it.


----------



## Zfog

jakespeed said:


> About a year ago I got a lot of estate pipes (lower end stuff) off eBay. Since then I've been trying to add nicer mid-range pipes every so often. My latest purchase is this beautiful Nording poker I had been eyeing for quite a while from Cup O' Joes.


That is a beautiful Nording, I have the exact same one but it is all smooth.
I like yours better! :smile:


----------



## jakespeed

Natedogg said:


> Wow, that's a nice looking pipe. It almost has an eeriness to it.


That's what attracted me to it. It's almost an unnatural look for a natural material. Now I just need to decide what to have as my first smoke with it. I did get some Peter Stokkebye Bullseye Flake with it, so that may be my break-in smoke.


----------



## Mante

Do I dare start posting here? Yup. LOL. A Webco estate (Lightly used) & some MM Cobs.


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet! :tu


----------



## Zfog

Enjoy those pipes and the Erinmore Wazzy!

I picked up a little tobacco myself, but not worth posting.


----------



## NarJar

Sblumberjack said:


> I know, right? That was what made me stop and look at it. I thought it was unique looking. As soon as I get it and smoke a bowl I will put my two cents in.


The more I look at your Paronelli and think about it, the more I love it! If you two ever have your differences and decide to go your separate ways, let me know! :biggrin:


----------



## DanR

in addition to an awesome trade I had with Jivey (wrote about in the bomb section), I found a couple of my PAD packages awaiting me when I got home today.

I got this Estate 06 St. Paddys Peterson off the bay for about $40 delivered. Also a new travel case.









And a Boswell sitter I picked up last week, along with 4oz of Northwoods


----------



## Sblumberjack

NarJar said:


> The more I look at your Paronelli and think about it, the more I love it! If you two ever have your differences and decide to go your separate ways, let me know! :biggrin:


Here it is in all its glory. Got it in the mail today and I can't wait to fire it up tomorrow morning on my way to work. If we break up shes all yours haha


----------



## NarJar

Sblumberjack said:


> Here it is in all its glory. Got it in the mail today and I can't wait to fire it up tomorrow morning on my way to work. If we break up shes all yours haha


haha! Well, she truly is a beauty! Enjoy my friend, and let me know how she handles!


----------



## laloin

got lucky yesterday and picked up 4 ounces of Penzanes at my local B&M, they got a 8 ounce bag, and broke it up into 2 ounces bags. soo now I have 1 to smoke and the other bag to age away
troy


----------



## Zfog

My new baby, Winslow Crown Viking


----------



## BrewShooter

Zfog said:


> My new baby, Winslow Crown Viking


That is one nice looking pipe!!!


----------



## NarJar

Zfog said:


> My new baby, Winslow Crown Viking


Wow, that is gorgeous! Very "woodsy" looking to me. Seems like the perfect pipe for a campin trip and a campfire.


----------



## gentimmy

very cool, Zach!

gonna try and make it to the local B&M before they close to pick up some tobacco (first purchase).

thinking of going on a Dunhill binge:
early morning
night cap
royal yacht


----------



## Zfog

gentimmy said:


> very cool, Zach!
> 
> gonna try and make it to the local B&M before they close to pick up some tobacco (first purchase).
> 
> thinking of going on a Dunhill binge:
> early morning
> night cap
> royal yacht


Nice, might as well grab some MM 965 while your bingingmon Dunny! :ballchain:


----------



## NarJar

gentimmy: St. Louis? What do you consider your local B&M? Is it actually a pipe shop, or just a cigar shop which sells pipe tobacco?


----------



## Sarge

here's half my birthday present to myself..... apparently UPS delivered the box of My Father Le Bijou along w/ a couple fivers & 007 Punch cutter today but I never received it. :hurt:  Hopefully the retailer and/or UPS takes care of it....

here we have a Briar Block, 4oz of SG Balkan Flake & my first two tins of GL Pease, Meridian & Robusto. Had zero interest in Robusto but for some reason I decided to order it Lol. Hope I like it. :tu


----------



## MarkC

I dunno about that shape, Sarge...


----------



## Sarge

MarkC said:


> I dunno about that shape, Sarge...


Lol me either... I spent almost 2 hrs smoking a RyJ CC trying to figure out what to do w/ it. that stem is gigantic and I'm having hard time figuring out which way to go... I'm almost tempted to just free hand it because nothing I try drawing up seems right, or favorable...

on a side note I cracked those tins to jar up. Robusto was kinda dry but i couldn't resist packing a bowl. ipe: Mmmm, so glad this caught my attention @ the last minute. I'm loving this stuff.


----------



## Hermit

If you like Robusto, you'll love Key Largo.


----------



## KBibbs

MarkC said:


> I dunno about that shape, Sarge...


I don't know, he'll never have to worry about the bowl getting hot...and he could smoke all day without fear of a burnout :caked:


----------



## wrapper23

I should be locked up but I bought two new freaking pipes tonight. mg:

This one I've been eyeballing for awhile...

Stanwell Featherweight Sandblasted (242):









Then I realized I forgot pipe cleaners. Throwing frugality out the window, I ordered another pipe to go with the pipe cleaners.

Radice Pure Bent Dublin:









Any other "virgin" lovers out there?


----------



## gentimmy

NarJar said:


> gentimmy: St. Louis? What do you consider your local B&M? Is it actually a pipe shop, or just a cigar shop which sells pipe tobacco?


My local B&M for pipes is Jon's Pipe shop, they also sell cigars. For cigars I bounce around between The Hill, Jon's, and a reliable source:cowboyic9:


----------



## Requiem

Ordered this Blakemar cutty. Blakemar, for those who never heard of it, is an english company producing very affordable handmade pipes.


----------



## z0diac

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-my-new-1st-meerschaum-pipe-just-arrived.html

(photos in the thread linked above)


----------



## Evonnida

Zfog said:


> My new baby, Winslow Crown Viking


:faint:


----------



## gentimmy

Evonnida said:


> :faint:


what a tease! I thought you were going to post up a purchase:razz:


----------



## Evonnida

gentimmy said:


> what a tease! I thought you were going to post up a purchase:razz:


Might stop by Jon's tomorrow... you working?


----------



## Zfog

Evonnida said:


> Might stop by Jon's tomorrow... you working?


Do it:whip:
then pics:whip:
then smoke:whip:


----------



## gentimmy

Evonnida said:


> Might stop by Jon's tomorrow... you working?


unfortunately.

and i've been without power since yesterday at noon...wtf mate


----------



## Evonnida

gentimmy said:


> unfortunately.
> 
> and i've been without power since yesterday at noon...wtf mate


Lunch break? Or just leave work... you're moving in less than a week anyways


----------



## gentimmy

Evonnida said:


> Lunch break? Or just leave work... you're moving in less than a week anyways


yea, so I need the money! text me tomorrow and we shall see


----------



## MarkC

wrapper23;3246215
Stanwell Featherweight Sandblasted (242):
[IMG said:


> http://imagestore.puff.com/2011/05/24/p_3247287_0.jpg[/IMG]


I love that shape, but have never been able to pull the trigger on one.



> Any other "virgin" lovers out there?


[/quote]

Yes! I don't have one yet, but I'm on the look out for one.


----------



## MarkC

I just realized how that sounded...though they are rare to find in this meth infested town...


----------



## Requiem

MarkC said:


> I just realized how that sounded...though they are rare to find in this meth infested town...


Convert to Islam and blow yourself up.

(so sorry if this is a bad taste joke)


----------



## MarkC

And spend eternity with 72 people who don't have a clue as to what to do? I'll pass!


----------



## NarJar

Requiem said:


> Convert to Islam and blow yourself up.
> 
> (so sorry if this is a bad taste joke)


Not at all politically correct (and I have absolutely nothing against any religion), but gave me a dang good laugh!


----------



## Zogg

MarkC said:


> And spend eternity with 72 people who don't have a clue as to what to do? I'll pass!


friggin' win post right there. +5,000,000 rg


----------



## Stonedog

Nice pipe! It looks like they don't have a reseller in the US but we can order from them directly. Post more pics when it arrives!



Requiem said:


> Ordered this Blakemar cutty. Blakemar, for those who never heard of it, is an english company producing very affordable handmade pipes.


----------



## Requiem

Stonedog said:


> Nice pipe! It looks like they don't have a reseller in the US but we can order from them directly. Post more pics when it arrives!


I will post pictures in Puff and make a video when the pipe arrives.
Ordering from outside of the EU shouldn't be very painfull, with the 20% VAT discount (if customs don't get a hold on it). 
I have heard only good things, from a few youtube guys, about Blakemar's smokeability.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Just picked up a Pipe Zippo, Now only if the weather would cooperate.


----------



## Stonedog

Nothing too exciting, but I was down in Tampa earlier this week and stopped in at Edward's Pipe and Tobacco. It's a 50+ year old shop with some franchises elsewhere but this is the original. Still had a giant wooden bowl, I assume for blending, and a weighted scale (none of this electronic chinese stuff).

Anyway, I picked up a few ounces of LTF and LNF plus a house blend called "Wilderness" that is supposed to be sweet but with less bite. Smells a bit like playdough. I _almost_ picked up a house branded bent bulldog. I'm kicking myself now for passing on it...


----------



## Zfog

5 tins of Kingfisher
New Radice Rubino


----------



## hoopsmcgee

Well, I guess I finally dove into pipe smoking (again) after a 2 year hiatus. Just ordered the following from Mars Cigars:

MM Diplomat
MM Country Gentleman
Briar Fox (Cornell and Diehl)
And so to Bed (Esoterica)
Frog Morton (McClelland)
JackKnife Plug (G. L. Pease)
Labrador, Hunting Blend (Nording)

And a lot of other misc. tools and stuff! Looking forward to getting back into the hobby a bit more seriously this time, especially as a younger smoker (I'll have a lot of time ahead of me to make a great cellar ).


----------



## Zfog

hoopsmcgee said:


> Well, I guess I finally dove into pipe smoking (again) after a 2 year hiatus. Just ordered the following from Mars Cigars:
> 
> MM Diplomat
> MM Country Gentleman
> Briar Fox (Cornell and Diehl)
> And so to Bed (Esoterica)
> Frog Morton (McClelland)
> JackKnife Plug (G. L. Pease)
> Labrador, Hunting Blend (Nording)
> 
> And a lot of other misc. tools and stuff! Looking forward to getting back into the hobby a bit more seriously this time, especially as a younger smoker (I'll have a lot of time ahead of me to make a great cellar ).


Welcome to Puff, and have fun building the cellar!


----------



## laloin

order a Peterson Irish army pipe, with a sterling silver band, plip. from cupofjoe. looking to getting pipe in the mail soon
troy


----------



## hoopsmcgee

Zfog said:


> Welcome to Puff, and have fun building the cellar!


Thanks! I've been lurking around for a few days and this seems to be the most polite and supportive pipe forum that I've found, so it seemed like the place for me lol.


----------



## Zfog

Most recent TAD


----------



## commonsenseman

Geeze, where'd you find all that?


----------



## Zfog

commonsenseman said:


> Geeze, where'd you find all that?


Local B&M had a cache, along with a few tins of Pelican. I guess the local guys have never heard of them. Been there for awhile so I scooped them all up.:banana:


----------



## Hambone1

I just purchased 1 oz from my local B&M, Rum Reggae and Chocolate Rain. The Rum Reggae is really strong, moist and has a bite to it but I did enjoy it. Haven't smoked the Chocolate Rain. I still haven't purchased any 'tins' yet.


----------



## jader

I just received 8oz of Tilbury and 4oz of Royal Viking.


----------



## Evonnida

Today's pickups... I'm falling hard for this pipe thing.


----------



## Hermit

I picked up this nice Castello from another forum the other day:


----------



## hoopsmcgee

That is one fine pipe! Have you smoked it yet?


----------



## Hermit

hoopsmcgee said:


> That is one fine pipe! Have you smoked it yet?


Are you kidding??
I smoked it three times Monday when I got it and twice yesterday.


----------



## Jeff10236

Here are a couple that I bought in the past week or two on Ebay and received last week:














































The first two photos are a very nice rusticated Savinelli Orient 344KS. I feel like I got a terrific deal. From most online retailers these seem to go for around $100. I got it, new, on Ebay for under $50 shipped. I smoked it for the first time last night and it smokes incredibly well. Between the looks and smoking characteristics, I can easily see it becoming one of my 4 or 5 favorite pipes (I have 38 or 39 right now, not counting project pipes that I got just to practice reconditioning pipes).

The second pipe (the last three pictures) is a new Ser Jacopo, a nice little sandblast pickaxe. It actually looks better in person than in the photos, it may be one of my 1 or 2 best looking pipes (and I have some lookers). It looks small, it is very light, and it has very thin walls, but the tobacco chamber is actually a pretty good size- I'd guess 3/4" wide and nearly 2" deep. I haven't smoked it yet, but I am looking forward to trying it out (maybe tonight, probably tomorrow). The drawhole is large for the size of the pipe and the opening for the mouthpiece is freaking huge providing an incredible draw so I suspect it will be a great smoker. I feel I got a great deal, though it is a Ser Jacopo so it wasn't cheap and I'm not sure I should have paid that much (I've _really_ wanted a Ser Jacopo for a while, and this is in all likelihood my last purchase until autumn).


----------



## Zfog

Nice scores Jeff, I love the Jacopo.


----------



## Zogg

is there a new pipe purchase thread i dont know about or did this just get booted far back somehow?!


TAD hit me after a fantastic bowl (my last) of some Ashton winding road. I needed more!

but, the $95+ gets you free shipping on smoking pipes ended me up with this:

Rubber Pipe Bit x4

Folding plastic Pipe Stand (lost my old one somewhere at a friends house)

Sillems Blue 100g

Sillems Green 100g

Sillems Red 100g 

Winding Road 50g

Erinmore Flake 50g

McClelland Blue Mountain 50g

McClelland Townsman Cavendish: Blue (Maple) 8oz


----------



## Nick S.

Zogg said:


> is there a new pipe purchase thread i dont know about or did this just get booted far back somehow?!


This one maybe? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/246042-pipe-tobacco-e-bay-acquisitions.html

But this thread seems as good as any... Nice haul


----------



## Fuzzy

From craigslist, this dealers card of 12 Dr, Grabow Pipes. Not sure how old they are but I think it is an assortment of Savoy models in various sizes and finishes.










The top 3 or 4 pipes are the same color as the lower pipes, just poor lighting. They are the filter models with the yellow spade and the card has a list price of $17.95 each. The price per pipe was so low I am ashamed to say I ripped the previous owner off! The shipping box was unopened and states this is ASST. 207 with no bar code.


----------



## Nick S.

Fuzzy said:


> From craigslist, this dealers card of 12 Dr, Grabow Pipes. Not sure how old they are but I think it is an assortment of Savoy models in various sizes and finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 3 or 4 pipes are the same color as the lower pipes, just poor lighting. They are the filter models with the yellow spade and the card has a list price of $17.95 each. The price per pipe was so low I am ashamed to say I ripped the previous owner off! The shipping box was unopened and states this is ASST. 207 with no bar code.


I would imagine that they are kinda old, my grabows have a white spade and were over $20 and I have had them for at least 14 years or so...


----------



## Sam_Wheat

My latest TAD!


----------



## indigosmoke

Hey Paul! 

I don't see any pics?


----------



## Sam_Wheat

There we go. Poor quality, but it shows what I purchased. 

How's it going John!?!?


----------



## BrewShooter

I don't think I ever posted my latest, just finished smoking the Alligator.


----------



## Ronjohn

16oz of Butternut Burly.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I bought a Big Ben Jockey estate off ebay but have been traveling and haven't gotten to see it yet. I'll be home Thursday to fondle it and see what sort of work it needs. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## tomchuk

I've never been known to start a hobby half-assed, some have even called me obsessed (reading the previous 57 pages has only enhanced that obsession). On the way, I have:

New Tsuge E-Star Smooth Billiard (Three Stars), New Vauen Billiard and an estate Stanwell 19 quarter-bent. After a bit of research on Tobacco Reviews, a small selection to sample: A & C Petersen Escudo, Dunhill My Mixture, Balkan Sasieni, Solani Aged Burley Flake, Villiger 1888 Mid-Day, and 3 aromatics from Milan Tobacconists: Sunset Rum, Wall Street and Sportsman. Plus a few Meerschaum corn cobs (for friends who will invariably want to partake) and a few little odds and ends (pipe cleaners, pipe tool, etc.).

I think I'm all set for my first bowl.


----------



## Desertlifter

tomchuk said:


> I've never been known to start a hobby half-assed, some have even called me obsessed (reading the previous 57 pages has only enhanced that obsession). On the way, I have:
> 
> New Tsuge E-Star Smooth Billiard (Three Stars)
> 
> And, after a bit of research on Tobacco Reviews, a small selection to sample: A & C Petersen Escudo, Dunhill My Mixture, Balkan Sasieni, Solani Aged Burley Flake, Villiger 1888 Mid-Day, and 3 aromatics from Milan Tobacconists: Sunset Rum, Wall Street and Sportsman. Plus a few Meerschaum corn cobs (for friends who will invariably want to partake) and a few little odds and ends (pipe cleaners, pipe tool, etc.).
> 
> I think I'm all set for my first bowl.
> 
> edit: Hmm, attachments aren't showing up after 5 minutes - I guess you'll have to use your imagination.


Attachments are available to new members after 90 days and 100 posts. See Puff Cigar Discussion Forums FAQ for more info on that and other FAQ stuff.

Let me know what you think about that Tsuge - I've been interested in picking one up for a while now.


----------



## tomchuk

Desertlifter said:


> Attachments are available to new members after 90 days and 100 posts. See FAQ for more info on that and other FAQ stuff.
> 
> Let me know what you think about that Tsuge - I've been interested in picking one up for a while now.


Ah, cheers - I'll drop some links to images in after a few more posts. I'll also give my thoughts on the Tsuge once I've got a handle on it.


----------



## MarkC

tomchuk said:


> A & C Petersen Escudo, Dunhill My Mixture, Balkan Sasieni, Solani Aged Burley Flake, Villiger 1888 Mid-Day...


Some nice choices; I'd suggest that any you don't like now, you jar up and try again in six months or a year, just to give 'em a fair shake.


----------



## tomchuk

MarkC said:


> Some nice choices; I'd suggest that any you don't like now, you jar up and try again in six months or a year, just to give 'em a fair shake.


I've now tried them all, and while enjoyable, a whole bowl full of the English blends are a little much for my novice palate. They're going in mason jars at the back of the drawer for now, but I'll be sure and pull them out to sample occasionally.

In news more relevant to the thread topic, I was walking back from a (very successful) meeting in Midtown Manhattan today, and couldn't help but stopping into the Barclay Rex on 42nd Street. Their pipe selection was nothing to write home about, but I did leave with a very nice Peterson St. Patrick's 2012 Bent Rhodesian (999). Unfortunately, I also stopped by the Nat Sherman flagship store a couple blocks later, and saw the Peterson Bent Bulldog I really wanted. I somehow managed to leave with only a 3oz bag of their Uptown Highstone, which I enjoyed in my new Pete tonight. I'm going to have to walk by there again in a week; I'm not sure my willpower can last that long. Though, I do have 3 pipes to break in in the meantime - life is tough, but I guess I'll manage 

Desertlifter, not that I have a lot to compare it to, but the Tsuge smokes very well. Compared to my new Pete, it's a lot of the pipe for the money. In my less-than-experienced opinion, worth every penny of the $42 they're going for.


----------



## laloin

just a can of 1888 cocktail hour to try. probley end up throwing it in a jar to try in 6 months
troy


----------



## RupturedDuck

tomchuk said:


> I also stopped by the Nat Sherman flagship store a couple blocks later, and saw the Peterson Bent Bulldog I really wanted. I somehow managed to leave with only a 3oz bag of their Uptown Highstone, which I enjoyed in my new Pete tonight. I'm going to have to walk by there again in a week;


As a man who keeps company with a lot of Petersons, I have to say that their 80s shape (quarter bent bulldog), if that is the one that attracted you, is the most comfortable clenching Pete I own. Something about the P-lip, and the location of the bend fits me perfectly.

Good luck with the will power next week...what ever it may, I'm sure you'll make the right decision. 

RD


----------



## tomchuk

RupturedDuck said:


> I have to say that their 80s shape (quarter bent bulldog), if that is the one that attracted you, is the most comfortable clenching Pete I own.


As a matter of fact, it was the 80s St. Paddy's. Just so you know, I'm blaming you when my wife discovers that yet another new pipe has appeared in my collection on Tuesday


----------



## NomoMoMo

Here's my latest pickup from P&C.com:

A Bjarne Churchwarden - With some Peterson University Flake









From Morton, CAO Moontrance, and a Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Sampler...With Ashtray.


----------



## tomchuk

So I managed to survive the last two weeks, only letting my willpower slip once - I picked up a Peterson Aran bulldog and a couple tins of Balkan Sasieni at Nat Sherman's last week. Tonight, on the other hand....


Oh dear. It appears the combination of Pálinka (a very stiff Hungarian fruit brandy) and Esoterica Stonehaven does horrible, horrible things to my willpower. Sigh.

On the way from SmokingPipes is an Ashton Pebble Grain Bent Dublin (size XXX) and a Cavicchi Sandblasted Bent Billiard. To keep them company on their journey: Peterson University Flake, G. L. Pease Sextant, Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake, Lane BCA, Solani 663 Virginia Flake, Orlik Golden Sliced, Mac Baren 7 Seas Black, Hearth & Home Blackhouse, Dunhill Flake and a few tins from Gawith Hoggarth: Scotch Flake, Rum Twist, Top Black Cherry & Bob's Chocolate Flake.


----------



## Stonedog

I stopped at Edward's Pipes & Tobacco in Tampa yesterday. I was in a hurry and couldn't spend much time but I managed to pick up this fantastic bulldog. Best draw I've seen on a briar, the birdseye and grain are fantastic and the price was very reasonable.


----------



## RupturedDuck

Whoa! Gorgeous pipe Jon!

RD


----------



## Aquinas

Very nice pipe! Hows the Bishop Burley?


----------



## MarkC

tomchuk said:


> So I managed to survive the last two weeks, only letting my willpower slip once - I picked up a Peterson Aran bulldog and a couple tins of Balkan Sasieni at Nat Sherman's last week. Tonight, on the other hand....
> 
> Oh dear. It appears the combination of Pálinka (a very stiff Hungarian fruit brandy) and Esoterica Stonehaven does horrible, horrible things to my willpower. Sigh.
> 
> On the way from SmokingPipes is an Ashton Pebble Grain Bent Dublin (size XXX) and a Cavicchi Sandblasted Bent Billiard. To keep them company on their journey: Peterson University Flake, G. L. Pease Sextant, Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake, Lane BCA, Solani 663 Virginia Flake, Orlik Golden Sliced, Mac Baren 7 Seas Black, Hearth & Home Blackhouse, Dunhill Flake and a few tins from Gawith Hoggarth: Scotch Flake, Rum Twist, Top Black Cherry & Bob's Chocolate Flake.


Is it wrong that the first thing I did after reading this was go and make sure you didn't take the Cavicchi I've been drooling over?


----------



## lostdog13

went the expensive route and picked up a Missouri Meerschaum Diplomat and hardwood miniature (maple).


----------



## tomchuk

MarkC said:


> Is it wrong that the first thing I did after reading this was go and make sure you didn't take the Cavicchi I've been drooling over?


It's exactly what I would have done. I'm not sure that makes it right, but at least I know I'm in good company :beerchug:


----------



## szyzk

A while ago I ran across some pictures of a Todd Harris morta pipe and I immediately fell in love.

Like, "drooling on your shirt" love. I had to have one!

So I contacted him to let him know what I was looking for, just to find out that he was in a morta dry spell - he had no more to work with and his supplier was late in getting him a shipment. We discussed what I would want the pipe to look like, though, and he promised that when his overseas shipments were flowing again he'd get right to work on my pipe. A few weeks back he said his order was incoming and that mine would be the next pipe off his bench.

Fast forward to yesterday, when this beautiful paneled acorn arrived at my door!









Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous - with a smokey acrylic stem to boot!









Rusticated front panel









Smooth as silk









But wait! The other side of the stem is hot like lava!









I'll be christening it this weekend with something special... Just have to pick the right tobacco to do the job!


----------



## BrewShooter

That's a nice looking pipe!


----------



## freestoke

Yowzah, Andrew! Hubba hubba! :tu


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Absolutely stunning pipe, Andrew! 

It's got it all:
Morta stummel-check!
classic, stout Dublin shape-check!
incredible custom bit-check!
Easy-fill bowl rim-check!

Love it!


----------



## jminsi

Just got my first pipe delivered by UPS. It's a Peterson 338. Also picked up some Dunhill Early Morning Pipe to go along with it. About to go test it all out. Hopefully my first attempt isn't a disaster.


----------



## DanR

Magnificent Pipe Andrew. I really like that, and I've heard great things about the Bog Oak pipes. All the photos I've seen are rough cut, not smooth like yours. I think they are lighter than briar too, right? Anyway, let us know how it smokes. I may need to get one someday!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Awesome new pipe Andrew. Very unique.


----------



## android

andrew, that morta is killer! nice pick up.


----------



## szyzk

DanR said:


> Magnificent Pipe Andrew. I really like that, and I've heard great things about the Bog Oak pipes. All the photos I've seen are rough cut, not smooth like yours. I think they are lighter than briar too, right? Anyway, let us know how it smokes. I may need to get one someday!


Light as air.

I was only able to get in a half bowl today but it smoked beautifully!

And thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

szyzk said:


> A while ago I ran across some pictures of a Todd Harris morta pipe and I immediately fell in love.
> 
> Like, "drooling on your shirt" love. I had to have one!
> 
> So I contacted him to let him know what I was looking for, just to find out that he was in a morta dry spell - he had no more to work with and his supplier was late in getting him a shipment. We discussed what I would want the pipe to look like, though, and he promised that when his overseas shipments were flowing again he'd get right to work on my pipe. A few weeks back he said his order was incoming and that mine would be the next pipe off his bench.
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday, when this beautiful paneled acorn arrived at my door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous - with a smokey acrylic stem to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusticated front panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smooth as silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait! The other side of the stem is hot like lava!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be christening it this weekend with something special... Just have to pick the right tobacco to do the job!


Wow Andrew! That is one fantastic looking pipe.:clap2: I had never heard of "morta" as a pipe material and doing a little research I was impressed about its characteristics and I was amazed about how difficult it is to get and process this material.:noidea: That is one pipe that will provide you with many years of pleasure. It is amazing to me how much that I have learned from your guys about one of my greatest pleasures.:ranger:


----------



## karatekyle

Andrew, that pipe is unbelievable! Enjoy it!


----------



## Fuzzy

That is one fine looking bog wood pipe, Andrew!


----------



## Beebo

I have just recently picked up a Butz-Choquin Bistro 1310 bent pipe. I am finding it a quite enjoyable addition to my tiny collection. It is also very pretty if I may say so myself.


----------



## Katharsis

[This post is screwed up somehow. Reposting.]


----------



## Katharsis

Wow, I haven't been on here for a while. Perusing the board, I saw this thread, and thought I'd post my new excitement. I just ordered my first Morta pipe from a friend's friend's newly going pipe making business. His pipes seem great, and I instantly fell in love with this one:

24-12 'Naja' | Nate King Pipes

After a couple weeks of going to the site and admiring it, I went for it. Virtually everything about this pipe appeals to my aesthetic tastes. It should be on my doorstep in a few days. Can't wait!


----------



## Max_Power

@ Andrew & Kevin:

Love the Morta pipes you guys have picked up recently! They're both quite awesome.


----------



## Jogi

I got two Golden Gate Pear wood pipes from Watson Shop, Ukraine. And I have a little story to tell.

I found the website trying to look for stores located in UK/Europe that could offer lower shipping charges compared to ordering from US. So when I check this site, they have cheap pipes AND cheap international shipping. So I went on to place an order, but they didn't have Pakistan in the shipping list. I email them, asking if they can ship to my location. I get a reply within half hour saying sorry for the inconvenience and that the shipping list has been updated. So I place the order again, but this time, there is some problem with selecting the shipping option. So I email them again about that. And sure enough, i get an email saying the problem has been fixed and I can order. So I place an order with a friend's help (PP don't work in Pak.). The only issue was that they sent the pipes in an envelope, padded and tough, but envelope nonetheless. So it was bound to get stuck with the customs folks over here but it got through OK.

They are quite well made for $13 apiece. Had a couple bowls in both, they smoke decently and the thick walls don't let them heat up fast.

The bent one (top) is the Tomato and the bottom one is called Chimney. Both have a removable metal stinger. If they were a bit more expensive (25-30$), they could've used better staining/finishing which would've really brought out the grain. Overall, NO complaints whatsoever.



















































(As usual, no affiliation with the party, just a very happy customer...)


----------



## gahdzila

Those are nice, Jogi. Where did you buy them?


----------



## Jogi

gahdzila said:


> Those are nice, Jogi. Where did you buy them?


Thanks gahdzilla, got them at watson-shop.com.ua. They have REALLY beautiful pipes from Ukrainian craftsmen, and brands like Peterson, BC a well. Mine are made by Golden Gate (hence the G.G.) and are among the cheapest ones made by them. They do have VERY beautiful AND reasonably priced GG briars as well.

I haven't been able to find any thorough reviews of these pipes, except for a single video on youtube (the guy has the Tomato and another shape, both *briars* though, and he sounds happy), and a few random comments in threads on different forums discussing pipes made from woods other than briar.

Here's the video:
Ukranian Pipes Golden Gate "G.G" Review - YouTube


----------



## laloin

nothing grand like a new pipe. but grabbed a tin of SG Navy flake. wanted to try this blend 
troy


----------



## Machurtado

Just out in an order for my first Savinelli! It's going to be a 602 tortuga I can't wait to get it.
Savinelli Tortuga Pipe - 602 Smooth - Egg

My next purchase will be a meerschaum just not totally sure what to look for in one of those.


----------



## Scott W.

A tin each of:

SG FVF
Dunhill Nightcap
Ashton Artisan blend.


----------



## MarkC

I finally broke down and ordered a Senior Reamer (calm down, seniors; it's not what you think!), and of course I had to have the one in the box with the other tools because it was so cool. Toss in six tins of Cairo to beef up my supply (and for free shipping!) and I'm set. For now, at least...


----------



## RupturedDuck

MarkC said:


> I finally broke down and ordered a Senior Reamer (calm down, seniors; it's not what you think!), and of course I had to have the one in the box with the other tools because it was so cool. Toss in six tins of Cairo to beef up my supply (and for free shipping!) and I'm set. For now, at least...


I got one of those two weeks ago! It works very well...and I love the brushes that are included. I also made sure to get free shipping on the deal. 

RD


----------



## mike t

got my first dunhill off the bay for a good price and a sav tortuga 673. no more pipes for awhile


----------



## MarkC

RupturedDuck said:


> I got one of those two weeks ago! It works very well...and I love the brushes that are included. I also made sure to get free shipping on the deal.
> 
> RD


It doesn't arrive until Friday, and I've already got the pipe picked out to start with...


----------



## gahdzila

New Regal style lucite Forever Stem!

My other Forever stem is long, slender, and graceful, and this one is the polar opposite! Big, meaty, and did I mention BIG?!? I wasn't expecting it to be quite this big. I put it on my beefiest cob, a Great Dane Egg, and it still looks disproportionate. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE IT! It's gorgeous! And I love the mouthfeel of the flat wide stem. I just think I need a bigger cob to go with it! I've been contemplating a Freehand, and this might be just the excuse I need. I was thinking of starting another thread to ask opinions, but then I remembered that one of the rules of pipes is to encourage and never discourage PAD...so of course you knuckleheads would probably have me talked into buying another dozen cobs LOL.

Anyway....a few pics of it on my GD Egg:


----------



## Matt4370

A Kaywoodie Relief Grain from the bay.


----------



## Katharsis

OK, here it is! It is now my favorite pipe that I own. I'm not quite sure how to post it NOT as an attachment.








I think I give up on getting pictures on here. I don't know how you all are doing it. The attachments don't work for me most of the time. It looks like some of you just put it in there as a copy and paste, but that doesn't work for me.


----------



## Katharsis

OK, let's try this again.









Go figure, the previous post picture shows up now that I made this other post. I don't get this at all.


----------



## Matt4370

Double tap, sorry


----------



## Matt4370

Katharsis said:


> OK, here it is! It is now my favorite pipe that I own. I'm not quite sure how to post it NOT as an attachment.
> View attachment 38057
> 
> 
> I think I give up on getting pictures on here. I don't know how you all are doing it. The attachments don't work for me most of the time. It looks like some of you just put it in there as a copy and paste, but that doesn't work for me.


Read this, it may help. >>> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/questions-bugs-suggestions/307318-picture-help.html#post3522009

Nice pipe!


----------



## Katharsis

OK, let's test this...










Yay, it works! Thanks, Matt!


----------



## Matt4370

Katharsis said:


> OK, let's test this...
> 
> Yay, it works! Thanks, Matt!


Hey! Glad you got it figured out!!


----------



## MarkC

Nice pipe! A morta is on my 'someday' list; they look amazing.


----------



## MarkC

RupturedDuck said:


> I got one of those two weeks ago! It works very well...and I love the brushes that are included. I also made sure to get free shipping on the deal.
> 
> RD


So I've got to ask, and as you're the only person I know who went for the whole kit, I'm asking you. Sorry... 

Okay, we've got in the box a Senior Reamer, a couple of cool heavy duty brushes, one shank sized and one bowl sized, a cool blade, an extremely helpful shank drill, and...um...exactly what the heck are these other two things? I suppose the big one could just be a fancy tamper, but the little one? I suppose it could just be a pick for flicking out those remaining scraps of baccy, but the last two really seem odd to me. Any ideas?


----------



## MiamiMikePA

After getting back into pipe smoking about a month ago and wanting more than my old BC Cybele i started to hunt for my first high end pipe...it arrived in the mail last night! I chose a Tinsky Freehand 1 Star Size 6 in Natural. To my surprose when I walked into my local B&M yesterday at lunch my good friend and store manager gifted me a pipe from his personal collection. It was a Tinsky Caldron 3 Star Size 4 in Sunrise. Thought I'd share, sorry for the bad pics, hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## mcgreggor57

Beauties!


----------



## pipinho

[No message]


----------



## laloin

my latest order coming from P&C 
8oz Anni Kake
8oz bulleye 
8oz C&D Haunted bookshop, the only bur/virginia/perquie blend I enjoy 
3 tins of Escudo
3 tins of Scottish cake
1 OGS, gonna give this blend another shot
and a pair of P&C logo slippers caz my order was over $100 
like wow really slippers
troy


----------



## MarkC

Hah! Yeah, I saw that last night when I was 'planning' my next tobacco buy. I could use a new pair of slippers; the cats keep hiding the left one, and at this point, I'm lounging around with two right feet...


----------



## pipinho

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. bptgnh11 4 
Bulk Broken Scotch Cake
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. bptgnh46 4 
Bulk - Bright CR Flake
Samuel Gawith Bracken bptsg09 4 
Flake Bulk (ounces)
Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake bptsg1792 4 
Bulk (by the ounce)
Esoterica Bulk - Ramsgate bpteso13 2 
(8oz. Bag)
Samuel Gawith Kendall bptsg07 4 
Cream Flake Bulk (by the
ounce)
PipesandCigars.com Logo pslippers01 1 Free-Item = Only with Free Slippers
Slippers


----------



## RupturedDuck

MarkC said:


> So I've got to ask, and as you're the only person I know who went for the whole kit, I'm asking you. Sorry...
> 
> Okay, we've got in the box a Senior Reamer, a couple of cool heavy duty brushes, one shank sized and one bowl sized, a cool blade, an extremely helpful shank drill, and...um...exactly what the heck are these other two things? I suppose the big one could just be a fancy tamper, but the little one? I suppose it could just be a pick for flicking out those remaining scraps of baccy, but the last two really seem odd to me. Any ideas?


Doh! Sorry I didn't see your post Mark!

The flicker is a "Mortise/Shank Tool" used for cleaning tar out of the mortise or shank...I think it is kind of like a little scraper for those areas. I'm not sure what it would do that the little brush wouldn't do better. The weird fancy tamper thing is a "Pipe Bowl Scraper" for use prior the the actual reamer. I didn't find it very useful. Have you used it for anything? Does it make a nice tamper?

The brushes and drill are by far the most useful extras in the kit I think. 

RD


----------



## RupturedDuck

Hey Benjamin! I think I've got your pipe's pissed off older sister!















RD


----------



## DSturg369

RupturedDuck said:


> Hey Benjamin! I think I've got your pipe's pissed off older sister!
> 
> View attachment 38383
> View attachment 38384
> 
> 
> RD


:lol: Both are beauties however.


----------



## gahdzila

Since we're talking reamers...I haven't really _crucially_ needed a reamer up until now, but it's about time I got one. I'd been debating the Senior vs the Castleford, but ended up buying both from this Amazon shop. Fantastically cheap deal, cheapest I've seen them:

Amazon.com: Senior Reamer Tobacco Pipe Reamer: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## MarkC

I totally agree, that and the cool box! 

I did try the bowl scraper as a tamper once, but then it went back in the box. Worked pretty good!
I'll have to try that shank tool prior to using the brush next time; there are certainly some pipes here that need some cleaning. Sometimes my idea of pipe maintenance is to stop smoking a dirty pipe and just leave it on the rack. Although, I'll admit, this kit makes it a lot less of a chore, and actually something fun!


----------



## gahdzila

I forgot about the slippers promotion! I made a big P&C order last night, my order total was about $105. Did you have to add the slippers to your cart or was there a promo code or something? Or did they just mail them to you with your order?

Not that I even particularly need a pair of slippers, but I rarely turn down "free." :mrgreen:

Edit - Oops! Nevermind! I found the old email. Free slippers are for orders over $150. They probably wouldn't fit my gigantonormous clown feet anyway :lol:


----------



## MarkC

Sorry about the out of place post above guys; guess I wasn't at the end of the thread like I thought I was... 



gahdzila said:


> Since we're talking reamers...I haven't really _crucially_ needed a reamer up until now, but it's about time I got one. I'd been debating the Senior vs the Castleford, but ended up buying both from this Amazon shop. Fantastically cheap deal, cheapest I've seen them:
> 
> Amazon.com: Senior Reamer Tobacco Pipe Reamer: Patio, Lawn & Garden


As others have mentioned, you kind of need both anyway. Nice price!


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> Edit - Oops! Nevermind! I found the old email. Free slippers are for orders over $150.


Ouch. So when I make the final trim drown from 'what I want to order' to 'sensible order I can live with' they're going to disappear. Bummer!

Of course, it wouldn't be the first time sensibility went down to defeat over a tobacco order...


----------



## pipinho

Gabe,
Lol


----------



## laloin

cliff and Mark, I mail you the slippers I get, the left one for Mark since his cats hide his left foot slippers, and the right foot slipper for cliff 
troy


----------



## NomoMoMo

Here's my latest PAD and TAD purchase...










My first Peterson...A Kapet B5. The bag is a bulk Billy Budd.

Can I say that Puff is a dangerous place to visit. All the purchases were based on recommendations by other members, and the more I try, the more I enjoy...


----------



## DanR

NomoMoMo said:


> Here's my latest PAD and TAD purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Peterson...A Kapet B5. The bag is a bulk Billy Budd.
> 
> Can I say that Puff is a dangerous place to visit. All the purchases were based on recommendations by other members, and the more I try, the more I enjoy...


Very nice order there. That B5 is a cool shape and that Billy Budd, mmmm, yummy!


----------



## MarkC

NomoMoMo said:


> Can I say that Puff is a dangerous place to visit. All the purchases were based on recommendations by other members, and the more I try, the more I enjoy...


Okay, guys; he's starting to catch on. Let's back off for a week, and then hit him with the "what? You don't have a Dunhill?" con...


----------



## Blue Raccoon

MM Natural Freehand (white).


----------



## Beebo

Picked this lil beauty up for 1 dollar and 75 at T. falls today. At $1.75 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Couldnt help myself, been wanting a don carlos for a while and found one that spoke to me and i scored it for what i think was a good price. Its a single note.


----------



## mturnmm

So....jumping into pipes with both feet... I didn't buy just one pipe....once all my orders come in...I'll have 4 cobs from Cup O Joes, one Salvinelli Florence from Smoking pipes and a yellow bole from CI. Actually I started out just gonna get the one from CI...and as I read more about pipe smoking and did some online window shopping...then I found out you are not supposed to smoke out of the same pipe everyday.....so sometime next week I'll get all my tobacco and pipes together and we are gonna put it all together....probably for ultimate failure...at least I could bomb somebody with some good stuff.


----------



## Beebo

mturnmm said:


> So....jumping into pipes with both feet... I didn't buy just one pipe....once all my orders come in...I'll have 4 cobs from Cup O Joes, one Salvinelli Florence from Smoking pipes and a yellow bole from CI. Actually I started out just gonna get the one from CI...and as I read more about pipe smoking and did some online window shopping...then I found out you are not supposed to smoke out of the same pipe everyday.....so sometime next week I'll get all my tobacco and pipes together and we are gonna put it all together....probably for ultimate failure...at least I could bomb somebody with some good stuff.


Jumping in is good. It's a slippery slope, and the more pipes the better. However, even if you fail 50 times, just put everything aside, and try again later. When you're first starting pipes you're gonna mess up, and sometimes it takes setting everything aside for good while to figure out exactly what you may be doing wrong. One of my best friends from school started piping about the same time I did, and he couldn't stand it. So on some "elder" advice we received he put everything up until about a year or so ago. When he pulled everything back out he found he quite enjoyed it. Pipe smoking takes patience, practice, and at least a few screwups, but with enough time you can figure out what works for you. That being said, Welcome aboard the Pipe slope. For me, it is always an exciting thing to see another BOTL jump into piping. Good luck with your new pipes, and I hope we can see some pics when you get them.


----------



## NomoMoMo

MarkC said:


> Okay, guys; he's starting to catch on. Let's back off for a week, and then hit him with the "what? You don't have a Dunhill?" con...


:hmmo...I...detect...a...conspiracy?:noidea:

{Goes off to find tinfoil}:spy:


----------



## mturnmm

My first pipe Purchases!! Now just waiting on the tobacco to get here!!


----------



## Beebo

mturnmm said:


> My first pipe Purchases!! Now just waiting on the tobacco to get here!!


 Beauties, absolute beauties. Can't wait to see which baccy's you picked out, and how you like them.


----------



## Stonedog

I stopped at a drug store looking for MM cobs and ended up walking out with a Dr Grabow with a tiny little bulldog snapped bowl. I thought it might be good for flakes and so far it's doing an fine job managing an overstuffed load of Wessex Brown Va Flake. For the money this is a nice little pipe (sans filter).


----------



## BrunoBlack

My latest is a Falcon international bent pipe with a dental mouthpiece & pair of rustic bowls (Plymouth and billiard) great as it breaks down for travel. I have had to many snap even in a case on my travels. this thing is handy and easy to clean as the bowl detaches.


----------



## markov




----------



## MarkC

Well, that certainly beats my box of wide mouth lids...


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Just heard from Mark that my Puff pipe will be shipping today or tomorrow! Ended up going with the dark blast with mazur birch insert on the stem. Only thing that's a little different is I didn't go with the standard black stem. Honestly I didn't know which stem I like better, but for the sake of being a tad bit different went with this combo. I absolutly love the blast job that has been done as well. Wasn't sure how the no star blast would turn out, but I'm very pleased with the result! Here are the pics Mark sent me this morning...enjoy!


----------



## Stonedog

That is a fantastic looking pipe Mike!


----------



## Desertlifter

Stonedog said:


> That is a fantastic looking pipe Mike!


+1

And I like your choice in the stem - it complements the blast quite nicely.


----------



## jobes2007

I'm heading to the beach tomorrow and wanted to bring my pipe with me. This'll be the first time I smoked it in about two weeks, so I got a tin of Sutliff Balkan Luxury, Sutliff Molte Dolce, and Sutliff Tabac Noir. Here's hoping I like em!


----------



## Beebo

jobes2007 said:


> I'm heading to the beach tomorrow and wanted to bring my pipe with me. This'll be the first time I smoked it in about two weeks, so I got a tin of Sutliff Balkan Luxury, Sutliff Molte Dolce, and Sutliff Tabac Noir. Here's hoping I like em!


Easiest to smoke for me is the Balkan Luxury. The Tabac Noir is pretty standard for me and lastly What I smoke the most out of those three...
The Molto Dolce, is a bit goopy. I'd recommend you let it sit out for a bit (I usually let it rest in the pipe about 30 minutes) before smoking it. I'd also recommend you light it slow, couple of guys at my local B&M like to blaze it up when they light, and they always complain about tongue bite. I take my time, light it slow, and I never have any trouble with it at all.

Also I just bought two shiny new tins of CPCC Caramel rush. Sitll trying to decide on which pipe I want to get.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Little bit of TAD this afternoon care of P&C...

Eso Penzance 8oz x2
SG FVF x2
McC Arcadia
C&D Black Duck
Escudo Navy Deluxe
Eso Pembroke


----------



## BrunoBlack

50G Petersons Connoisseurs choice
100g Petersons Special 2012 Reserve
100g petersons Springtime 2012
50G Erinmore mix
50g Sam Gawith Kendal Cream

2 new pipe bowls one polished one sand blasted.... For my Falcon continental. This pipe has had 2 new stems, 3 mouth pieces & 8 bowls (not all replaced as damaged only 1 damaged by dropping)

Box just arrived ten minutes ago. Yipee


----------



## ten08

Technically, my 1st tobacco order just came in.  All I've acquired prior to this has come from the drug store, B&M, or trade. The OGS is my 1st actual tin!


----------



## mikebjrtx

Two great tastes that taste great together


----------



## ten08

mikebjrtx said:


> Two great tastes that taste great together


Good to know! Surely, I'll be experimenting soon enough.


----------



## JCinPA

Nording Eriksen Sandblast Pipe #09
2 oz. tin of Penzance flake

(I did post a pic here, but it has not shown up for some reason)


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Enjoy the Penzance...I love the stuff! Many times things get hyped cause they are pricy or hard to get and they never live up to the hype. IMO this is def not the case with Penzance! Still have never seen the tin for sale only 8oz bags...nice score!


----------



## MarkC

Where the heck did you find tinned Penzance? I assume it was at a B&M? (Love that pipe, by the way. I can see it being an old friend down the road!)


----------



## JCinPA

Yes, B&M, I am newly back to pipes and had no idea what it was, it was the proprietor's suggestion. I got it here:

Darn it, I can't post links. Well, I'm not a spammer, I have no affiliation with this place, so I'm going to hope I don't get slammed for this. It was a nice little pipe/cigar store in St. Charles, IL. The owner is a great guy and he had a nice lounge where I had a bowl of it with him. I just told him what I liked and I was learning and he said, "Try this!" He did say it was a little hard to get.

bullandbearcigars-dot-com

Great place. Anyone in the western Chicago suburbs I highly recommend it. Again, I have no affiliation with him, just looked it up on Google Maps.

*Edit:* Oh yes, about the pipe! I am sure it will be a favorite soon! I only had a couple straights and a couple full bents, this is a nice in-between. I find I like the economy lines of decent makers. I'm not experienced enough to appreciate really special pipes yet.


----------



## lasix

What a great pipe from Hektor.


----------



## Nachman

JCinPA said:


> Nording Eriksen Sandblast Pipe #09
> 2 oz. tin of Penzance flake
> 
> (I did post a pic here, but it has not shown up for some reason)
> 
> View attachment 39250


My Lakelands pipe is the twin brother to your Eriksen. I like it because although it is light, it has a nice big bowl. To me Eriksens are the best smoking pipe for the price. I have three.


----------



## JCinPA

Nachman said:


> My Lakelands pipe is the twin brother to your Eriksen. I like it because although it is light, it has a nice big bowl. To me Eriksens are the best smoking pipe for the price. I have three.


I am glad to hear you say that, because I like that one so much, I may look another one or two Eriksens. I appreciate the vote of confidence, not being well-versed on pipe brands yet.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan

I just received a Savinelli Alligator Black (128) pipe from smoking pipes . com and started breaking it in! It has a large bowl ,so the pipe is way heavier and bigger than I'd expected ,but it is smoking well and I love it so far! http://images.smokingpipes.com/products/002-033-8365.jpg


----------



## DSturg369

That Sav' is a Beauty Shin! :tu


----------



## nimaimeshinchan

Thanks,Dale!:banana:


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Recently picked up this little cherrywood pipe and another aromatic blend from my local shop.


----------



## cardboardphone

Picked up 4oz of the following the other day: "Nightcap" (Dunhill clone), MacBaren Scottish Mixture, McClelland Dark Navy Flake, Stokkebye English Oriental Supreme, Newminster Superior Round Slices. So far I've smoked through a bit of the English Oriental Supreme, and the Scottish Mixture. The Scottish Mixture certainly needs some age on it. A little rough right from the bulk bin.


----------



## MarkC

If English Oriental Supreme is the one I think it is, I like it. Not 'just another English'.


----------



## kbiv

Picked up a tin of Dunhill Flake. Two flakes are rubbed out and sitting on the counter, waiting to be loaded.


----------



## tar heel

2 tins of Hamborger Veermaster


----------



## NovaBiscuit

My first true pipe purchase 










I also have an old tiny briar pipe that I think is good, was sitting on a shelf in my room.


----------



## DSturg369

Congrats Garrett! That one purchase will open up a whole new world for you! :tu


----------



## MarkC

4 tins of something called Hamburger and Beer Master or something like that. My god....I hope it's not an aromatic!


----------



## DSturg369

"Hints of bovine hoof with a touch of wine-o" :lol:


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Picked up some HV myself...8oz bag to be jarred up and aged and a tin for now!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Picked up a tin of Squadron Leader with my last cigar purchase. Since I have no expectations for it, I'll enjoy it... or I can always jar it and sit on it for awhile.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Heard good things so pulled the trigger on 4 tins of HV

Took advantage of p&c's $1 shipping grabbed 
3 more tins of FVF
2 tins of H&H Marquee Opus
4oz of H&H Anniversary Kake (smells awesome)
1.25oz Fiver Brothers

Then got an email that p&c had some rare stuff so ordered again....
8oz Penzance
1 tin of Butera Pelican
2 tins of Balkan Sobranie
3 tins of Balkan Sasieni
2 tins of Dunhill Mixture 965
1 tin of Dunhill London Mixture

Also found a few bags of penzance and stonehaven from various sources and a tin of Presbyterian Mixture

God i hope i dont find anymore HTF stuff my wallets feeling it


----------



## gahdzila

Deuce Da Masta said:


> God i hope i dont find anymore HTF stuff my wallets feeling it


I hear ya! I just snagged 4 tins of Hamborger Veermaster, and got a bag of Penzance and a bag of Stonehaven last week. I'd be totally fine with not finding any more HTF stuff for several months, as long as a couple of pounds of Stoney falls in my lap shortly thereafter


----------



## Cigarman44

Just received my Stanwell Bamboo 64. Getting ready to put it into action.


----------



## z0diac

^^ Love the neck/stem on that!


----------



## nimaimeshinchan

4oz each of Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River and Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding.Also, I purchased a Corn Cob Pony Straight Pipe just to try smoking a cob pipe for the first time!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

1 50g tin of Midnight Ride CAO/Dan Tobacco
1 oz of Louisiana Flake G,H&Co


----------



## Cigarman44

z0diac said:


> ^^ Love the neck/stem on that!


I do as well. It hugs the lip quite nicely.


----------



## mike t

3 pounds of luxury bullseye flake in a trade,design berlin chestnut and a vauen luxus 8310, both of them from the bay


----------



## zx7rider

Just received my new pair of MM Country gentlemen.


----------



## WyoBob

I got this Altinok 103 a couple of weeks ago.

WyoBob


----------



## MarkC

Nice!


----------



## GioPipes

I just recieved 5 tins of Butera's Pelican and a few new snuffs. Oh and 8oz of Stonehaven.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Do jars count? Bought my first batch of mason jars so I can store things like a pro


----------



## MarkC

Of course they count; a necessary piping accessory!


----------



## NovaBiscuit

MarkC said:


> Of course they count; a necessary piping accessory!


And now I get the pleasure of find things to put in them


----------



## NovaBiscuit

NovaBiscuit said:


> And now I get the pleasure of find things to put in them


Filled one of them just now  Bought a bag of Captain Black Regular.


----------



## GioPipes

Just got sucked into getting some SG chocolate flake and a tin of Sextant..


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Walked into my local place to get some cobs, but walked out with a nice little bent apple basket pipe


----------



## Beebo

GioPipes said:


> Just got sucked into getting some SG chocolate flake and a tin of Sextant..


IMO both are quite, quite nice.


----------



## MarkC

Haven't had Sextant, but the SG Chocolate Flake is fantastic!


----------



## jobes2007

This is my first real tobacco purchase (read "real" as more than just one tin at the local B&M). I got - 

MacBaren Navy Flake 3.5 oz tin 
Frog Morton 50g 
Frog Morton on the Town 50g 
Frog Morton on the Bayou 50g 
Frog Morton Across the Pond 50g 
Peter Stockkebye Bulk Dansk Black 4 oz 
Sam Gawith Squadron Leader 4 oz 

All are new to me, and I'm excited to get some bowls packed in the next week.


----------



## karatekyle

Very nice, Joey. The FM series are great smokes.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

4 more tins of butera pelican, 8oz more of stonehaven and penzance, 2 more tins of bulkan sobranie, and 3.5oz tin of mac baren cube.


----------



## madirishman

Went to a friend's Wedding yesterday and picked this Stanwell up at a local B&M near Nacogdoches, TX. Havent smoked it yet but love the grain and feel in my hand


----------



## DSturg369

She's a Beauty Matt!


----------



## 36Bones

jobes2007 said:


> This is my first real tobacco purchase (read "real" as more than just one tin at the local B&M). I got -
> 
> MacBaren Navy Flake 3.5 oz tin
> Frog Morton 50g
> Frog Morton on the Town 50g
> Frog Morton on the Bayou 50g
> Frog Morton Across the Pond 50g
> Peter Stockkebye Bulk Dansk Black 4 oz
> Sam Gawith Squadron Leader 4 oz
> 
> All are new to me, and I'm excited to get some bowls packed in the next week.


I'm loving the FM selection.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Bazooka Joe mentioned that he saw at the show that there's a new Frog Morton Blend coming out. I'm looking forward to trying it. 

I haven't bought a new pipe in over a decade although I've certainly considered ordering pipe #90, #91, 0r #110 from here a few thousand times.  I've got one briar that has come to be my "best" pipe and one recently repaired meer that is now my knockaround meer. I've got a couple more high end meers that I don't take out enough. I need to get pics of them, but short movies can be found here and here.


----------



## 36Bones

MontyTheMooch said:


> Bazooka Joe mentioned that he saw at the show that there's a new Frog Morton Blend coming out.


Oh, really?? :dance:


----------



## MontyTheMooch

36Bones said:


> Oh, really?? :dance:


Something like "Frogmorton in the Cellar". No word on release timeframe. He wasn't too clear on the name as it had been a long day and he was winding down on Vherf. Bunno immediately started angling for samples.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

madirishman said:


> Went to a friend's Wedding yesterday and picked this Stanwell up at a local B&M near Nacogdoches, TX. Havent smoked it yet but love the grain and feel in my hand


Very nice. I love that shape.


----------



## 36Bones

Found it. :nerd:


----------



## MontyTheMooch

36Bones said:


> Found it.


Very good. Your next mission is to get me some.


----------



## DSturg369

MontyTheMooch said:


> Bazooka Joe mentioned that he saw at the show that there's a new Frog Morton Blend coming out. I'm looking forward to trying it.


Two new blends...

First we have "FM _On The Sauce_" - _Perfect for those times when you've drank too much and just want to look cool but care little for what the hell it tastes like_.










Secondly, we have "FM Just Clillin' - _For those "down times" when you just need to step off the path and relax_.


----------



## Desertlifter

36Bones said:


> Found it. :nerd:


Nice finding this in chat when we were talking about it. I'm actually excited to try this one.


----------



## 36Bones

Desertlifter said:


> Nice finding this in chat when we were talking about it. I'm actually excited to try this one.


I shot a email to P&C to see if we can get a estimated release date.


----------



## madirishman

36Bones said:


> Found it. :nerd:


That looks delicious


----------



## BrewShooter

Are we expected to rub out that cube of wood or just use some kind of fold and stuff method with it?!?!


----------



## Blue_2

BrewShooter said:


> Are we expected to rub out that cube of wood or just use some kind of fold and stuff method with it?!?!


Nah just a regular cube cut


----------



## pipinho

Father Dempsey and Cary grant from kramers


----------



## Thirston

pipinho said:


> Father Dempsey and Cary grant from kramers


I've been meaning to get some of these blends for a long time. Any good/ your opinion, B?


----------



## pipinho

I really like the father Dempsey it's an English. Not to mention that kramers has been around for 60 years


----------



## Tan18_01

In an attempt to get into pipes I have just ordered:
1x Dunhill Nightcap
1x Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow
1x Peterson Irish Flake

Let's see how this goes.


----------



## MarkC

You're going to _start_ with Irish Flake? I salute your bravery, sir; you will be missed.


----------



## jeff2winit

just got my first meerschaum this weekend


----------



## Andrewdk

Tan18_01 said:


> In an attempt to get into pipes I have just ordered:
> 1x Dunhill Nightcap
> 1x Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow
> 1x Peterson Irish Flake
> 
> Let's see how this goes.


Good selection but start easy on that IF Matt, very tasty but very strong flavour with the flue cured VA and a good nic hit.


----------



## Trilobyte

The double pot pipe by HWiebe is my most recent purchase. Gorgeous and smokes like a dream. Also pictured are the other HWiebe pipes I am lucky enough to have obtained.










My favorite is still the Churchwarden that he made for me but all smoke flawlessly and are quite a conversation piece when others see them. I hope to get a few more of his pipes.


----------



## 36Bones

I received a email reply from P&C that stated they had ordered Frog Morton's Cellar from the show and expect it to be available for purchase by end the month. (August) Get your wallets ready.


----------



## Trilobyte

36Bones said:


> I received a email reply from P&C that stated they had ordered Frog Morton's Cellar from the show and expect it to be available for purchase by end the month. (August) Get your wallets ready.


I smoked a half bowl of the new Frog Morton The Cellar at the show. The aroma of the tobacco is amazing when you open the tin. Although I enjoyed the smoke very much, it is not my favorite Frog Morton. It tasted like the original Frog Morton and left a sweet honey taste on my lips and tip of the tongue. (Note: I smoked this after I finished lunch and had already smoked at least 4 cigars prior to lunch) I will certainly purchase some down the road.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Machurtado

36Bones said:


> I shot a email to P&C to see if we can get a estimated release date.


Please keep us posted I'm interested in getting some of this and some of the stave-aged


----------



## 36Bones

Machurtado said:


> Please keep us posted I'm interested in getting some of this and some of the stave-aged


P&C says the end of August.


----------



## 36Bones

Trilobyte said:


> It tasted like the original Frog Morton and left a sweet honey taste on my lips and tip of the tongue. I will certainly purchase some down the road.


That's interesting. Was the honey overpowering, Bob?


----------



## Machurtado

Scratch that just saw your reply


----------



## El wedo del milagro

My last pipe purchase was pickin' up the largest "American Flag" Indian corn ear I've ever seen in my life.

It cost 60 cents, but the guy at the farmers market that grew it gave it and the second largest to me free for a promise to make and gift him a cob pipe in the next couple weeks!

"American Flag" Indian corn is a single ear of corn with mixed white, red and blue kernals. The colours slightly carry over to the cob giving a three colour "blotchy" apearance.

Usually indian corn is tiny little ears, but both of these are ENORMOUS ears. I've already shaved the cobs, leavin' just a wee bit of the base of the kernals in the ear to help with the natural colour.

I'll have to restrain myself, as both these pipes could end up too big to be practical... heh.


----------



## Tan18_01

MarkC said:


> You're going to _start_ with Irish Flake? I salute your bravery, sir; you will be missed.


Haha. Well it's my second attempt.

I bought some pipe stuff last year and found it didn't have the same strength in flavours as cigars (I'm guessing this was a combination of needing to build my pipe palate and incorrect packing/smoking technique). 
So I thought I'd get some tobaccos that have a bit of strength to them :twisted:.


----------



## Trilobyte

36Bones said:


> That's interesting. Was the honey overpowering, Bob?


No, just a hint.


----------



## MarkC

Tan18_01 said:


> Haha. Well it's my second attempt.
> 
> I bought some pipe stuff last year and found it didn't have the same strength in flavours as cigars (I'm guessing this was a combination of needing to build my pipe palate and incorrect packing/smoking technique).
> So I thought I'd get some tobaccos that have a bit of strength to them :twisted:.


Gotcha; if you're coming over from cigars, you should be safe.


----------



## madirishman

Boswell got me again....pipe #11 is mine


----------



## freestoke

Tan18_01 said:


> Haha. Well it's my second attempt.
> 
> I bought some pipe stuff last year and found it didn't have the same strength in flavours as cigars (I'm guessing this was a combination of needing to build my pipe palate and incorrect packing/smoking technique).
> So I thought I'd get some tobaccos that have a bit of strength to them :twisted:.


I think cigar smokers might like the burleys more at first, like Irish Flake or Kendal's Kentucky, since a lot of them have some umbladee. You might want to give Royal Yacht a shot, too. The wimpy aromatics seem as if they'd only be satisfactory if you were branching out from cigars because you didn't really like them. It doesn't have much nicotine, but a Prince Albert is a more "tobacco" smoke than most OTCs and burns so easily that filling and smoking technique is not so demanding. Mix a little PA with that Irish Flake and it'll make for a much easier smoke with not much diminution of the tobacco flavor and potency.


----------



## BrewShooter

madirishman said:


> Boswell got me again....pipe #11 is mine


That's a nice one. I like #12 a lot this week as well!


----------



## madirishman

12 was on my short list, nice lookin pipe!


----------



## phinz




----------



## madirishman

phinz said:


>


Nice haul! Where did you order from? Im looking to add some veermaster to the old cellar


----------



## phinz

madirishman said:


> Nice haul! Where did you order from? Im looking to add some veermaster to the old cellar


That came from Smoking Pipes. They're out of the Veermaster now.


----------



## gahdzila

El wedo del milagro said:


> My last pipe purchase was pickin' up the largest "American Flag" Indian corn ear I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> It cost 60 cents, but the guy at the farmers market that grew it gave it and the second largest to me free for a promise to make and gift him a cob pipe in the next couple weeks!
> 
> "American Flag" Indian corn is a single ear of corn with mixed white, red and blue kernals. The colours slightly carry over to the cob giving a three colour "blotchy" apearance.
> 
> Usually indian corn is tiny little ears, but both of these are ENORMOUS ears. I've already shaved the cobs, leavin' just a wee bit of the base of the kernals in the ear to help with the natural colour.
> 
> I'll have to restrain myself, as both these pipes could end up too big to be practical... heh.


Very very cool! I love cob pipes. Have you made one before? Please post pics after you finish!


----------



## freestoke

El wedo del milagro said:


> My last pipe purchase was pickin' up the largest "American Flag" Indian corn ear I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> ...
> Usually indian corn is tiny little ears, but both of these are ENORMOUS ears. I've already shaved the cobs, leavin' just a wee bit of the base of the kernals in the ear to help with the natural colour.
> 
> I'll have to restrain myself, as both these pipes could end up too big to be practical... heh.


Worthy of its own thread, Mark. Very cool!


----------



## Desertlifter

gahdzila said:


> Very very cool! I love cob pipes. Have you made one before? Please post pics after you finish!


+1 - I'd love to see both the end product and the process.


----------



## Machurtado

madirishman said:


> Boswell got me again....pipe #11 is mine


Do they remake these pipes on request or is it one and done?


----------



## madirishman

Machurtado said:


> Do they remake these pipes on request or is it one and done?


As far as I know they no longer take orders. I own four Boswells and I got them all from their website over the past few years. They post a new batch of pipes every Wednesday. If your in the market, I suggest you camp the website around opening and call in ASAP with an order. My experience has been that they sell very quickly once added to the site and the phone lines are always busy. I was trying to reach them for half an hour or so this morning before getting through. All three of my Boswells are great smokers and very good looking, I expect the fourth one will be too. Great company to deal with!


----------



## Machurtado

Thanks I'll be sure to stay on top of the website as next Wednesday.


----------



## BrewShooter

Yeah, you just have to keep hitting redial and hope you get through.


----------



## pipinho

cob churchwarden by cobcobbler


----------



## Tan18_01

freestoke said:


> I think cigar smokers might like the burleys more at first, like Irish Flake or Kendal's Kentucky, since a lot of them have some umbladee. You might want to give Royal Yacht a shot, too. The wimpy aromatics seem as if they'd only be satisfactory if you were branching out from cigars because you didn't really like them. It doesn't have much nicotine, but a Prince Albert is a more "tobacco" smoke than most OTCs and burns so easily that filling and smoking technique is not so demanding. Mix a little PA with that Irish Flake and it'll make for a much easier smoke with not much diminution of the tobacco flavor and potency.


Sounds good. I'll keep those tobaccos in mind. I'll see if I can get some of the PA locally at a reasonable price (to avoid shipping waits), but if not I'll try the Irish Flake on it's own and if I'm struggling order some Prince Albert.
Just to clarify, I'm not too fussed about strength, more flavour.


----------



## MarkC

Ordered some Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding after saying I was going to for around two years, plus more FVF.


----------



## Jogi

Got my second Blakemar Briar from England. It's a beautiful pipe! It's a full-bent "Quantock" with a saddle bit, form the Aristocrat Line; their cheapest offerings. 26.75GBP = 40USD shipped. That's Dr. Grabow money guys (considering the minimum shipping from US to my address at least 17$), for a handmade pipe! :smokin:
Even then, the fit and finish is *perfect *and no imperfections/fills etc. visible to my untrained eye. The drilling is perfect as before; dead center and flush with the bottom of the chamber. Nice and helpful person to deal with, the owner.





































I'm sure it's as good a smoker as it's a looker.

The first one was an Aristocrat Bulldog. Haven't smoked it much (still learning, using cobs) but the few smokes I had in it were good.


----------



## Andrewdk

Tan18_01 said:


> Sounds good. I'll keep those tobaccos in mind. I'll see if I can get some of the PA locally at a reasonable price (to avoid shipping waits), but if not I'll try the Irish Flake on it's own and if I'm struggling order some Prince Albert.
> Just to clarify, I'm not too fussed about strength, more flavour.


You can't get PA locally, at least not on any Aussie site I've seen. Order from 4noggins you'll have it in around 7-14 days. You're gonna need to smoke a bit of anything to adjust your palate from cigars to pipes, it ain't gonna happen in a few bowls.


----------



## gahdzila

More cobs! A new style 5th Avenue Diplomat, which I think is gonna be great. A Mini....which is even smaller than I expected and is probably going be practically useless, but will look nice on the shelf nonetheless. A Missouri Pride, because I'm curious about the nekkid cobs (this will be my first). A few more Legends, which I like to send out in bombs and trades. And two MacArthurs, that I plan to mod into a more manageable size (they are actually not quite as huge as I was expecting, but very very big nonetheless, and too big to be useful to me in stock trim).


----------



## thebayratt

A buddy and me got two briar pipe blocks to try our hands at carving us a custom pipe. He got a curved shank and I got a straight shank. This will be an interesting first try.


----------



## 36Bones

thebayratt said:


> A buddy and me got two briar pipe blocks to try our hands at carving us a custom pipe. He got a curved shank and I got a straight shank. This will be an interesting first try.


Be sure and post of pics of the finished product, Shawn.


----------



## phinz

photo.JPG by Phinzup, on Flickr


----------



## Beebo

In my quest to find the best pipe shop in Georgia I popped into one today, and found 2 Brebbia pipes and an interesting tin of tobacco for the best price I've run across yet.


----------



## Troutman22

Sweet tin and pipes! Great idea with the holder in the lid.


----------



## indigosmoke

Very interesting tin. Looks like a built in pipe stand.


----------



## WyoBob

Here's my latest purchase (ebay):


----------



## indigosmoke

Bob, in a word, "WOW!!" This is certain to produce cobb envy in extremis in numerous Puffers. The pipe clips alone seem like a good find to me.


----------



## mikebjrtx

indigosmoke said:


> Bob, in a word, "WOW!!" This is certain to produce cobb envy in extremis in numerous Puffers. The pipe clips alone seem like a good find to me.


So true I have major cob envy


----------



## floogy

All the smoke shops in my area sell more bongs than tobacco pipes so I was stoked to see some SG Golden Glow and XX Black Twist for a decent price. Except... the Black Twist was opened by a customer. So I happily bought the golden glow and he put another tin of twist on order. The Golden Glow is drying a bit now. Can't wait so see why the Sam Gawith is always sold out.


----------



## WyoBob

indigosmoke said:


> Bob, in a word, "WOW!!" This is certain to produce cobb envy in extremis in numerous Puffers. The pipe clips alone seem like a good find to me.


I didn't figure the board or clips was included but I don't know. No mention made and I had about 3 minutes before the auction was over when I ran across it on a forum. Anyway, might be some interesting cobs in that collection. Lots of fun and amusement for a hundred bucks, huh?


----------



## indigosmoke

WyoBob said:


> I didn't figure the board or clips was included but I don't know. No mention made and I had about 3 minutes before the auction was over when I ran across it on a forum. Anyway, might be some interesting cobs in that collection. Lots of fun and amusement for a hundred bucks, huh?


That makes sense. If he hasn't shipped, email and see if he will include the clips at least. You could drill some holes and have a nice way to display them and your other pipes. As for the $100 dollars, it's a steal no matter how you look at it. Enjoy and get ready for the "I'll take the fourth one from the left if you are willing to sell it" PMs.


----------



## Blue_2

Wow, nice score!

You could pack a couple of weeks worth in advance with that setup. :clap2:


----------



## karatekyle

Just nabbed my first family era Sasieni. A Windsor. My other two are post transition. They actually smoke great but they don't have _nearly_ the history of the family era ones. By what I hear about some post transition Sas 4 dots, I probably got lucky with how well they smoke. Looking forward to adding another Sasieni to the family, especially such a cool one!


----------



## MarkC

WyoBob said:


> I didn't figure the board or clips was included but I don't know. No mention made and I had about 3 minutes before the auction was over when I ran across it on a forum. Anyway, might be some interesting cobs in that collection. Lots of fun and amusement for a hundred bucks, huh?


That's a seriously cool score!


----------



## TheRooster

My first pipe purchase.










All I could do is laugh when I opened the box... The MacArthur is freakin huge... I love the natural finish on it though... That a picture of it next to a diplomat. I also got a tin of Balkan Sasieni and 2 oz of Esoterica Blackpool.

Now all I need to do is figure out how to pack and smoke it... No problem.

Edit: Too hungover to take a better picture.


----------



## Monday

Cant post pics yet due to post count but:
Peterson harp 80s (stellar looking pipe)
Kaywoodie rufwood (cool looking pipe aswell)

So far have only tried the kaywoodie it is a great smoker coming from cobbs. For some reason smoking from the briar seems much easier and yeilds to longer more enjoyable sessions with less relights.


----------



## gahdzila

I bought two of those MacArthurs recently. Haven't smoked it yet. One of them (or maybe both, haven't decided yet) is going to get modded to make it more practical. That's the plan, anyway.


----------



## Beebo

floogy said:


> All the smoke shops in my area sell more bongs than tobacco pipes so I was stoked to see some SG Golden Glow and XX Black Twist for a decent price. Except... the Black Twist was opened by a customer. So I happily bought the golden glow and he put another tin of twist on order. The Golden Glow is drying a bit now. Can't wait so see why the Sam Gawith is always sold out.


That's the same problem I run into here. Most of the tobacco shops around me either specialize in cigars, or "Tobacco pipes & accessories" I.e. bongs & flavored papers. Not actual old fashioned tobacco pipes. 
I can tell you a bit about the black xx a bit as well. It is a very strong smoke, very flavorful, and one of my absolute favorites. My advice for you the first time you try it: A: rub some out, and let it dry a bit before you pack and smoke it. B: Go slow. Take your time in lighting it, and until you find your "comfort zone" with it smoke it slowly. As I said it is a strong smoke; so if you rush, it does have the potential to overwhelm you quite easily.



mikebjrtx said:


> So true I have major cob envy


+1 I think it may even be a step above cob envy if that exists.



indigosmoke said:


> Very interesting tin. Looks like a built in pipe stand.





Troutman22 said:


> Sweet tin and pipes! Great idea with the holder in the lid.


That was what caught my attention as well, and it's actually functional. It holds all of my medium-large pipes quite well. I figure I'll keep it and turn it into a travel ashtray once the tobacco is all gone.


----------



## floogy

Thanks for the tip Josh. I have heard it is quite the potent tobacco.. So we'll see when he gets it in. I plan to use a small cob to smoke it.


----------



## Beebo

floogy said:


> Thanks for the tip Josh. I have heard it is quite the potent tobacco.. So we'll see when he gets it in. I plan to use a small cob to smoke it.


No problem man, I am very curious to see what you think about it when you do try it.



gahdzila said:


> I bought two of those MacArthurs recently. Haven't smoked it yet. One of them (or maybe both, haven't decided yet) is going to get modded to make it more practical. That's the plan, anyway.


Clifford, if you don't mind I've got a question maybe you can answer about those MacArthurs. With a slower burning tobacco say like Erinmore, or SG chocolate flake, do you think one of those MacArthurs would hold enough for about a three hour drive smoke?? I know they are big, but having never really seen one in person it's a bit difficult for me to judge.


----------



## gahdzila

Beebo said:


> Clifford, if you don't mind I've got a question maybe you can answer about those MacArthurs. With a slower burning tobacco say like Erinmore, or SG chocolate flake, do you think one of those MacArthurs would hold enough for about a three hour drive smoke?? I know they are big, but having never really seen one in person it's a bit difficult for me to judge.


Possibly. I also have a General, which I've smoked a lot. I think one could pack a General full of flake and smoke it for two hours...over an hour, at least. The MacArthur is quite a bit taller than the General, but a smaller diameter.

I really don't know if this MacArthur is even made with smoking in mind. It might just be made to look nice on a shelf. I guess you _could_ smoke it as is, but I think it might be a frustrating experience. It's so tall that the normal Czech pipe tool won't reach the bottom of the bowl, so plan on getting an extra long tamper. And some gigantic long matches. Also, there's a LOT of dead space in the bottom of the bowl below the stem, so I bet it's gonna gurgle. Since you said you're gonna be in the car, I should point out that the stem is WAY too long to be smoking while driving. For some reason, it doesn't have the hardwood plug, either.

If I were you, I'd buy two Generals. If you're a really slow smoker, *ONE* General might possibly be enough for you.


----------



## Beebo

gahdzila said:


> If I were you, I'd buy two Generals. If you're a really slow smoker, *ONE* General might possibly be enough for you.


Awesome, thank you very much for the help. I think I will indeed put two Generals on the TPAD list.


----------



## mcgreggor57

$20 shipped. It will go nicely in the baccy cellar cabinet my wife bought me.


----------



## bigmike7685

Just started to get into burn pipes more so I figured I'd buy myself a nice pipe and some other goodies.:razz: here's what I picked up this week

Nording hunter cobra pipe 
Xikar Burl wood scribe lighter 
Ashton rainy day tin 
Cao eileens dream tin


----------



## floogy

Just bought a Boswell on Ebay. $50 buy it now, it had been listed for 5 minutes. My wife is going to kill me. But it's my first briar pipe though, can't wait to get it. Boswell Estate Smoking Pipe | eBay


----------



## 36Bones

floogy said:


> Just bought a Boswell on Ebay. $50 buy it now, it had been listed for 5 minutes. My wife is going to kill me. But it's my first briar pipe though, can't wait to get it. Boswell Estate Smoking Pipe | eBay


That's a beauty, Adam.


----------



## karatekyle

Just bought ANOTHER family era Sas. Ebay has been very nice to me lately.


----------



## Machurtado

Just added this Meer to my collection along with some McClelland Stave-Aged. Can't wait to try the new pipe and blend!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## floogy

Very nice. Where did you buy that and what is that bowl shape called?


----------



## Machurtado

Bought it at my local B&M not sure what shape this is. Anyone here that can answer that?


----------



## gahdzila

I guess I'd call it a cutty?

Pipe Shapes - Pipedia

http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Cutty


----------



## Machurtado

Yea it's kind a mix between that and a horn


----------



## Ken Hastings

While I love my Zippos I grabbed a Xikar Resource when Cigar Monster had them on sale for $33.98. Love it.


----------



## Monday

Got me an estate Cavicchi on the way


----------



## freestoke

Monday said:


> Got me an estate Cavicchi on the way


One of these days. Looks like a real smoker! :tu


----------



## Monday

Thanks Jim.. I am excited about it


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Just picked up this Ascorti Business off the bay. Unsmoked, and has a nice deep chamber. Looks awesome, will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Monday

Saw that one on the bay... Great looking pipe!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A MM Washington... along with some cigars for the other side of my tobacco hobby.


----------



## zx7rider

Today I ordered my first *gasp* Briar....

Apparently I got the last one as it's now sold out

Cassano FORTE Pipe - Canadian


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet looking pipe Jeremy! :tu


----------



## 36Bones

zx7rider said:


> Today I ordered my first *gasp* Briar....
> 
> Apparently I got the last one as it's now sold out
> 
> Cassano FORTE Pipe - Canadian


I like it. :tu


----------



## mikebjrtx

zx7rider said:


> Today I ordered my first *gasp* Briar....
> 
> Apparently I got the last one as it's now sold out
> 
> Cassano FORTE Pipe - Canadian


Did you get it yet? The pics are beautiful.


----------



## zx7rider

Not yet. I just ordered it earlier today. I will surely take a pic when it arrives and let you all know how it smokes and all that.

I do like the look of briars, but have never found one I liked the look of enough to justify spending all that money. This is the first one I've found I like the look of enough to actually feel ok buying for $55.


----------



## ChronoB

zx7rider said:


> Not yet. I just ordered it earlier today. I will surely take a pic when it arrives and let you all know how it smokes and all that.
> 
> I do like the look of briars, but have never found one I liked the look of enough to justify spending all that money. This is the first one I've found I like the look of enough to actually feel ok buying for $55.


Bear in mind that "all that money" typically yields a smoking instrument that, if well cared for, will last a lifetime and beyond. I have a couple pipes almost 90 years old that look beautiful and are great smokers. Whether my son or daughter become pipe smokers I enjoy the fact that some of my pipes might become family heirlooms. Spend the money for quality briar that is manufactured well and you'll be rewarded for it.


----------



## zx7rider

I'll likely stick with mm cobs. Great smokers. Look good and cost $7 on the high end and if well cared for will last quite a lengthy amount of time. 

I'm sorry, but I just can't justify spending over $150 on a smoking device if it doesn't give me an orgasm every time I look at it.


----------



## ChronoB

zx7rider said:


> I'll likely stick with mm cobs. Great smokers. Look good and cost $7 on the high end and if well cared for will last quite a lengthy amount of time.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I just can't justify spending over $150 on a smoking device if it doesn't give me an orgasm every time I look at it.


I have to admit that line of thinking puzzles me. Do you buy the cheapest razors, cheapest car, cheapest beer, cheapest shoes, cheapest knives, cheapest food, etc. because they don't give you orgasms (or any other particular reason)? Some folks do, and that's fine by me. Different strokes for different folks. But if not, why would a smoking instrument be any different?


----------



## pipinho

Robbie Cipolla pipe
View attachment 70873
View attachment 70874


----------



## pipinho

pics


----------



## Monday

Great looking pipe ben!


----------



## snagstangl

ChronoB said:


> I have to admit that line of thinking puzzles me. Do you buy the cheapest razors, cheapest car, cheapest beer, cheapest shoes, cheapest knives, cheapest food, etc. because they don't give you orgasms (or any other particular reason)? Some folks do, and that's fine by me. Different strokes for different folks. But if not, why would a smoking instrument be any different?


I have to keep myself from buying the cheapest everything, what I do buy: disposable razors, check, a car someone gave me, check, beer on tap or pbr, checks, sandles someone gave me when im not at work, check, pocket knife from a buisness, check, shop the food sales, check. Not orgasm neccesary to pay more, but there is an indefinable line between what I will pay alot for. Mostly stuff for my wife, and maybe thats where the orgasms fit in.


----------



## GioPipes

frog Mortons Cellar, cant waity to try it but I hear its pretty much like Frog Morton..


----------



## zx7rider

ChronoB said:


> I have to admit that line of thinking puzzles me. Do you buy the cheapest razors, cheapest car, cheapest beer, cheapest shoes, cheapest knives, cheapest food, etc. because they don't give you orgasms (or any other particular reason)? Some folks do, and that's fine by me. Different strokes for different folks. But if not, why would a smoking instrument be any different?


Those arguments are kind of completely different. If a $7 pipe smokes as good as a $200 pipe, I'm going to buy the $7 pipe if I'm not absolutely in love with the way the more expensive one looks.

On the same note, if a cheaper device last as long, tastes as good, and works as good, I'll take the less expensive device.

I Will spend money on guns however, but they are something that may one day save my or someone I care about's life. On a similar note to what I mentioned above, my soon to be home defense weapons will be a pair of hr Pardner 12ga. shotguns.(one upstairs, one downstairs) they're only $180, but seeing as they are 99% identical to the rem 870, and the one a friend has has taken a serious beating and has never had a malfunction, I'll again spend the money on the cheaper product. btw, when guns feel good in your hands, shoot reliably, and they shoot accurately, they will give you a feeling you've never experience anywhere else.


----------



## DSturg369

She's a beauty Ben! :tu


----------



## Nachman

I think guns and pipes are a very good analogy. My most beautiful gun is a twelve hundred dollar Kimber, but it doesn't shoot as well as my five hundred dollar Smith and Wesson. My most beautiful pipe is a hundred and forty dollar Savanelli, but it doesn't smoke as well as my seventy dollar Nording. However both those pipes smoke better than my forty dollar pipes, and both guns shoot better than the cheapies I have owned. There is a point where you are paying for beauty rather than performance, but you have to find where that line is.


----------



## Blue Raccoon

I picked up this Savinelli from Don at James Island Piper early last week.. excellent fellow to do business with.
this picture is from his web site.


----------



## 36Bones

Blue Raccoon said:


> I picked up this Savinelli from Don at James Island Piper early last week.. excellent fellow to do business with.
> this picture is from his web site.


----------



## ChronoB

Nice Non Pareil, Hilman. I have one very similar, and it is a wonderful smoker.


----------



## Freshlillemor

Picked up a Neerup poker few days back, smokes very well and is quite handsome considering the relatively moderate pricing


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Freshlillemor said:


> Picked up a Neerup poker few days back, smokes very well and is quite handsome considering the relatively moderate pricing
> View attachment 40305
> View attachment 40306
> View attachment 40307
> View attachment 40308


Now that's a purty pipe.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

Freshlillemor said:


> Picked up a Neerup poker few days back, smokes very well and is quite handsome considering the relatively moderate pricing
> View attachment 40305
> View attachment 40306
> View attachment 40307
> View attachment 40308


Wow. I don't normally dig the poker style, but that one is beautiful!


----------



## zx7rider

So. Got my pipe today....

Lit it up, smokes nice and cool. Very large bowl on it.

I really didn't like how much resistance there is on the draw. It got painful. Grabbed on of my foot long 1/8th inch drill bits that hasn't been used yet and bored it out after I was done and it had cooled down. it seems a bit better now. I'll find out for sure tomorrow if it did the trick or if it needs some more work.


----------



## zx7rider

well, that did the trick. Smokes awesome now.

One thing I didn't expect to find is how little I like the feel of the smooth finish after holding it for 15+ minutes. The wood just kinda lacks the warmth I expected it to have. It feels a bit plastic-y. Perhaps I'd like a sandblast finish better? I donno. I like the looks and it's a great smoker now, but just not sure if I'm completely sold on briars yet.


----------



## Blue Raccoon

Blue Raccoon said:


> I picked up this Savinelli from Don at James Island Piper early last week.. excellent fellow to do business with.
> this picture is from his web site.


*The Zulu I got last week above smoked so nice I went back to Don and got the **Billiard below it arrived today.*


----------



## 36Bones

Oh, I like that Billiard, even better! :tu


----------



## gahdzila

zx7rider said:


> well, that did the trick. Smokes awesome now.
> 
> One thing I didn't expect to find is how little I like the feel of the smooth finish after holding it for 15+ minutes. The wood just kinda lacks the warmth I expected it to have. It feels a bit plastic-y. Perhaps I'd like a sandblast finish better? I donno. I like the looks and it's a great smoker now, but just not sure if I'm completely sold on briars yet.


When I first started smoking pipes, I couldn't imagine why one would buy a sandblast or rusticated pipe over a smooth one. The more I smoke, though, the more I like rough craggy finished pipes. I still think my smooth pipes look nice, but I prefer the feel in the hand of a nice rough one. Here's one of my current favorites, an estate I got from Marty Pulvers. Fantastic smoker.


----------



## MarkC

Looks like I'm running around backing up Clifford, but same here. Briar is my favorite material for a pipe, and I love looking at smooth pipes with great grain. However, I have to do that online, because my racks are completely dominated by sandblasts and rusticated. There's something about that rough feel in the hand while smoking that just makes everything right!


----------



## jbrown287

Bought my first pipe today and they threw in some tobacco. Had to go with the xikar lighter because I wasn't giving 180.00 for an old boy at the store.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Estate Dr. Grabow Grand Duke billiard, blue spade. Courtesy of Dave Whitney (pipesbywhitney on the bay)
View attachment 71141


----------



## Kevin Keith

Dr. Grabow Berwyck Poker (85) Fixin' to fire it up with some SWR
View attachment 71187


----------



## Madcaddyman

Are Dr. Grabow good pipes? I always find some in my estate buys. They seem like good pipes to me.....most clean-up real nice.

Rene


----------



## Ken Hastings

So I was having a PAD attack. What I wanted was sold out all over the world at the usual pipe pushers. CI had a Stanwell Trio 207 sandblasted just like I wanted but it made no mention of a filter which I wanted. So I called customer service and after the nice lady researched it got the desired answer, yes it has a filter but you don't need to use it. Great ordered, then got a call from a very apologetic lady at CI needing to match an old address for me with public records to prove I was of age. Kinda weird considering I've bought from CI this year and almost weekly from CBid for the last couple of months. The FDA must have them spooked and considering that the second biggest cigar company in the world owns them they are taking this FDA stuff real serious. Had to go back two addresses but finally got a green light. New pipe, accessories and pipe tabacco inbound plus the free cigars they threw at me for spending $150 and the discount cigars that got me free shipping. I enjoy a good cigar but prefer to smoke my pipe while my girlfriend puffs through the cigars I don't like p


One of the pipe pushers who was out of stock was Charles Traver but he was having a Stanwell Filter sale so somehow and I don't know how it happened a sandblasted 185 Army mount is also inbound :mrgreen:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

That Stanwell Trio 207 is truly gorgeous!


----------



## Kevin Keith

Madcaddyman said:


> Are Dr. Grabow good pipes? I always find some in my estate buys. They seem like good pipes to me.....most clean-up real nice.
> 
> Rene


Yep, they're good pipes...the older ones are better than the new ones. I have 9 of 'em and they're all good smokers and good lookers. My Vikings stack up against my Falcons any day of the week. Now, they are mass market and inexpensive so most have fills and some people don't like the lacquer coat they use on some of the lines. The Royalton and Freehand lines are very nice. Still made in the USA. I like 'em!


----------



## zx7rider

earlier today I ordered:
a 50g tin of FVF
a 3.5oz tin of Mac B. vanilla cream
a 3.5oz tin of Mac B. HH mature Virginia

Also Picked up a couple Monte Christo edicion limitada for $7.50 a piece from a local store. couldn't find anything wrong with em.


----------



## Makeyawanalaugh

Mm pony inbound probably be here tomorrow. Still have to pick out some Baccy for it. Mhmmm very exciting first cob.


----------



## Makeyawanalaugh

So I finally found a pipe shop in Paris and I got 15 euros in my bday package from my parents. Although the pipe has yet to arrive yet the tobacco has been chosen or rather the tobacco chose me. Tobacco prices are fixed in France so everywhere is the same and expensive at that. I got a tin of davidoff blue mixture. Anyone have any experience with this line of tobaccos?
Dave


----------



## Maduromadman

Got a Meerschaum pipe the weekend from an antique dealer paid $30 for it looks to be new . Its in the shape of a turkish mans head


----------



## Kevin Keith

NOS Dr. Grabow 83 (Vulcanite stem) finished a break in bowl of PA, hittin' it with Sugar Barrel now. Good smoker and a good looker.
View attachment 71591


----------



## laloin

got ahold of 100g tin of three nuns from a estate sale. plus a box of condor long cut, and some saint bruno. gotta have close to 20 years of age on all three. Not planning on opening the three nuns anytime soon


----------



## Monday

Looky what came in today ))


----------



## rogypipe

Peterson green sgipot.


----------



## floogy

Pound of Anni Kake, 8oz of Larry's Blend, VA spice, Ambassador and a tin of Stogie, H&H blends. Plus some RY, Frog Morton's Cellar and Carter Hall for good measure. Some pipe cleaners and tools too. Going to have to post a pic when it gets here.


----------



## The Master

I bought 2 pipes over the weekend. The first is a Scott Thile Cherrywood that was smoked only a dozen times. The second is a Rad Davis bent Dublin that was only smoked twice.


----------



## Emerson Biggins

Those are nice pipes. My wife just bought me a Ser Jacopo for our anniversary, and smokes like a dream.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Mhhmmmm nightcap I remember that one.....didn't they stop making it....I must be going crazy I just saw it for sale on pipesandcigars but I thought it was discontinued....


----------



## Emerson Biggins

Dunhill stopped making it, and now I it'is being made by Altadis, under an agreement w/ Dunhill. I've never had the 'original', but I would highly recommend this one - it's easy on the tongue and full-flavored. In my humble opinion, it's the cabernet of baccis.


----------



## Dr. Plume

The original was a kicked by a mule in a good way sort of blend......


----------



## Chris0673

Bought these a couple weeks ago. All three smoke great. Really taking a liking to the cobs.


----------



## zx7rider

50g Peterson Hyde Park
50g Peterson Irish Oak
1.5oz H&H Anni Kake
1.5oz H&H Frenchy's SunzaBitches
1.5oz H&H AJ's VaPer
3.5oz Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia (not pictured)
3.5oz Mac Baren HH Highland Blend
3.5oz Mac Baren Gold of Denmark
100g Orlik Golden Sliced
50g Escudo Navy DeLuxe
A MM Country Gentleman (looks a bit rough, but the good news is there are large mm cobs again)
a couple czech tools

I wasn't going to be paying shipping...


----------



## gahdzila

Frenchy's is good stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Plume

Now that's a purchase!


----------



## 36Bones

:dude: Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Imp meer. Smokes great I feel as though I am a changed man from the experience.








It's hard to describe but it's such a clean smoke. Pure taste of the blend your smoking. I discovered notes and favors of anni kake that were undetectable to me even in a cob. Ohh nooo I think I am already browsing a website looking a more of them...... Must resist pad.


----------



## pipinho

A Great Dane egg and a country gentleman cobs


----------



## Desertlifter

Dr. Plume said:


> Now that's a purchase!


Hell, that's a decent cellar!

Nice meer, btw.


----------



## nikonnut

(5) 100g tins of golden sliced
(1) 50g tin of golden sliced (to tide me over until big brown comes :lol: )
Lots of pipe cleaners

and maybe a new pipe mañana if funds allow


----------



## Dr. Plume

Ty. It's already cream colored after only two smokes!


----------



## laloin

24 ounces of PS Bulleye
pound of AK
pound of Marble kae
pound of MacBaren #1 
8 oz of 2 Friends english chocolate

did I go overboard with my credit card guys hahhaha


----------



## rcruz1211

Yes...but its worth it!


laloin said:


> 24 ounces of PS Bulleye
> pound of AK
> pound of Marble kae
> pound of MacBaren #1
> 8 oz of 2 Friends english chocolate
> 
> did I go overboard with my credit card guys hahhaha


----------



## mturnmm

For a pipe bomb I got 2 cobs, new look bent dublin italian estate pipe, pipe tool, navy escudo and some Dunhill morning flake!! Is that a good bomb.....my first pipe bomb!!


----------



## Hannibal

Yeah that's not too shabby at all Monte!!


----------



## MarkC

Took advantage of Pipes and Cigars' November McClelland sale (10% off!) to lay in supplies of No. 27, Virginia Woods, Dominican Glory Maduro, and Christmas Cheer. Plus a tin of something new to try: Tawney Flake.


----------



## lostdog13

just got in 5 pipe nails (had to try them and love them. Still have my czech tools handy, but use these now instead)

just ordered 2 x 50g McClelland Holiday Spirit 2012
50g McClelland Beacon

sent the tins home instead of here, so will try the beacon once I get back. Have all of the baccy Mark sent out here, so sure I'll be ordering more tins in the near future. Just finished the Rattray Hal O' the Wynd off, and definitely need to order some of that for the cellar. Thanks Mark; this slope is about to get way more slippery


----------



## nikonnut

Stumbled across some Hamborger Veermaster so I ordered 4 tins plus a tin of Sweet Vanilla Honeydew. Fingers crossed on the Veermaster


----------



## BrunoBlack

I got some peterson's perfect plug today (a present from my daughter, my family know I like varied tobaccos and so the get odds and ends on their travels.) never tried plug before so I scraped some thin strips off and rubbed it up like a flake, let it rest a while (seemed reasonable approach imo)

This was a swine to light, but smoked really slow and even after that was rather impressed, as I assumed it would need re lighting. Mild/medium strength and rather enjoyable.


----------



## Beebo

It's been a while since I've had time to post, but I've been lurking and reading every time I have a chance. 
To the point; My xmas gift just got here a week or so ago, and it just so happens to be a Joe Case custom pipe.

I picked out the Joe Case Mad Hatter with a black marble stem.

NOW: I believe it is time to post an overwhelming amount of pictures:














































It is absolutely amazing, smokes like a dream, and is so beautiful. I believe I will definitely be getting another one quite soon.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I just pulled the trigger on a Savinelli churchwarden and a Storient meerschaum. This is why alcohol and PAD don't mix. :beerchug:


----------



## Thirston

I don't see any pics so it might not have happened, but right, it is advised to lock your mouse in a safe while enjoying a bakers dozen of brews. Can't go wrong with a Sav.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Thirston said:


> I don't see any pics so it might not have happened, but right, it is advised to lock your mouse in a safe while enjoying a bakers dozen of brews. Can't go wrong with a Sav.



View attachment 75476
View attachment 75477


:dude:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

For some reason I can't get the image of the warden to upload. I went with a nice rustic.

View attachment 75478


----------



## Jeff10236

So, on Wednesday I went to a local B&M and bought a Karl Erik freehand and two tins of SG 1792





















The past few days I've been stalking the heck out of Ebay and just barely missed a few nice pipes (including what would have been my first Dunhill and at quite a bargain at under $100, though it needed some cleaning). I have a few more on my watch list closing today, some of which I've bid on, and hopefully I'll win one or two.

Early this morning (around 4am) I placed an order on 4noggins.com for: a tin of Solani X-Sweet Mystery (one of my favorite aromatics), 4oz of 4noggins' Bald Headed Teacher (one of my favorite mild to medium body tobaccos), a replacement stem for my MM Legend, and a new MM Patriot with a bent stem. Unfortunately, the first time I tried to place the order I got a white screen with some kind of failure message to order later. The second time, it went back to the order screen with some red lettering about trying later or with a different payment method. Finally, I stopped using my credit card (though there should be no problem with that card) and ordered with Pay Pal/Bill Me Later. Unfortunately, one of the attempts where I got a failure message must have gone through anyway since when I checked later, both my credit card and Bill Me Later seem to have been authorized (the available balance went down on both by the amount of the sale). So, while I hope 4noggins notices two of the exact same orders within a minute or less of each other and realizes something went wrong and cancel one of the orders (or at at least hopefully they contact me to be sure), I think I might have doubled up that order. That would be OK, The soft plastic MM Legend stem doesn't last long (so another replacement stem will probably be needed in 6-12 months or less), and I love BHT and Solani X-Sweet Mystery, but the BHT would have been cheaper if bought as 8oz instead of two 4oz orders, and I do not need two MM Patriots with the bent stem (if I did two, I'd want one bent and one straight). I'd rather have spent the extra $55 on another Ebay estate pipe or as part of the price of something more expensive. Oh well, worst case, fodder to help get back into my starter package bombs (look out newbies if I get back into it, I used to be pretty obsessive).
:boom:

Anyway, I'm about to place an order at Cup-a-Joes for a Peterson Belgique (the small bowl will be perfect for Vit N heavy hitter Lakeland blends), and maybe a Peterson Canadian. I also still have a few nice Ebay auctions I'm following and/or have bid on so a few more may end up with me later today.

Edit: 
How could I have forgotten the Mario Grandi Churchwarden freehand I bought on Ebay last week, paid for on Friday, and UPS tells me will be here tomorrow?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PIPE-MARIO-...AJrzlLHrwd6uj7yXrKJgM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## gahdzila

Jeff, just email Rich at 4noggins, and he will fix your double order for you.


----------



## Jeff10236

gahdzila said:


> Jeff, just email Rich at 4noggins, and he will fix your double order for you.


Good idea, I sent off the email. Thanks.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

I picked up this Caminetto from Marty Pulvers last week. It's in great shape and is a fine smoker.


Caminetto2 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Caminetto by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## nikonnut

Saw this on eBay last night and fell in love  Stanwell Majestic square horn.










Just beautiful...


----------



## OnePyroTec

Picked up one of these today. :der:
Ten Pipe Grab Bag of Smokable Seconds


----------



## phinz

And the IPSD goodie bag that came with it:


----------



## Goatmilk

Recieved my ISPD order today
Tin of Darbyshire (almost forgot this one)
Tin of FVF 
Tin of Dunhill 965
Tin of Nightcap
Also received the goodie bag however I didn't receive the slippers and my bag of 4th generation was 2 slices of 1931.


----------



## Shemp75

Goatmilk said:


> received the goodie bag however I didn't receive the slippers


What??!!!! no slippers??? What an outrage?? I would demand a refund!!


----------



## zconn

Last pipe I purchased was a churchwarden Handcrafted McKie Pipe.


----------



## mike t

stanwell bamboo bulldog off the bay for less than a franklin!


----------



## ColdSmoker

I'd love to dabble in this pipe smoking thing but have no idea where to start. Is there a starter kit recommendation or should I just piece meal my pipe and tobacco?


----------



## phinz

ColdSmoker said:


> I'd love to dabble in this pipe smoking thing but have no idea where to start. Is there a starter kit recommendation or should I just piece meal my pipe and tobacco?


Buy yourself a cob and a pouch of Carter Hall. That's a *great* way to try it and see if you like the whole act of pipe smoking, and you won't be out any significant amount of money if you decide that it's not for you. Cobs are cheap but smoke very well (and very easily), and Carter Hall is a good codger blend that smokes easily as well. PM me and I can recommend a forum of pipe smokers that are *extremely* welcoming to noobs and very encouraging when it comes to learning all the ins and outs of pipe smoking.


----------



## MarkC

Wow. So we're jerks?


----------



## Dave.73

phinz said:


> Buy yourself a cob and a pouch of Carter Hall. That's a *great* way to try it and see if you like the whole act of pipe smoking, and you won't be out any significant amount of money if you decide that it's not for you. Cobs are cheap but smoke very well (and very easily), and Carter Hall is a good codger blend that smokes easily as well. PM me and I can recommend a forum of pipe smokers that are *extremely* welcoming to noobs and very encouraging when it comes to learning all the ins and outs of pipe smoking.


The pipe forum here on Puff is *extremely* knowledgeable AND *extremely* welcoming to established pipers as well as noobs. There is no need to offer your personal recommendations of other 'better' forums to the members here on Puff.


----------



## Commander Quan

MarkC said:


> So we're jerks?


Do you really want an answer to that?


----------



## freestoke

phinz said:


> PM me and I can recommend a forum of pipe smokers that are *extremely* welcoming to noobs and very encouraging when it comes to learning all the ins and outs of pipe smoking.


As opposed to here, where we ridicule anybody who chances by and show our collective ignorance with every post.


----------



## phinz

freestoke said:


> As opposed to here, where we ridicule anybody who chances by and show our collective ignorance with every post.


Edit: Never mind. My point has been made. I see more rudeness here than I've *ever* seen at the forum I have in mind, not to mention this is a cigar-centric forum and the forum I speak of is pipe-centric. Each have their place.


----------



## MarkC

I guess rudeness is easier to see when you're not the one being rude, eh?


----------



## phinz

MarkC said:


> I guess rudeness is easier to see when you're not the one being rude, eh?


Yep, even when it's passive/aggressive commentary.


----------



## Commander Quan

Scott what did you expect to happen when you called out everyone here as unwelcoming and unencouraging?


----------



## gahdzila

Come on, guys. Really. None of this is necessary. 

I didn't take any offense to Scott's original post, nor should any of you have. Whether or not it is appropriate to use this forum to send invitations to another forum - well, let's just let the mods sort that out. You can hit the "report post" button if you think a post is inappropriate; there's no need to publicly call someone out. Scott wasn't trying to be rude, nor was he trying to imply that anyone here is ignorant or a jerk....until you all jumped down his throat, that is.


----------



## Andrewdk

MarkC said:


> Wow. So we're jerks?


I've always thought you were a jerk Mark  Seriously the pipe forum here is the nicest bunch of chaps you could hope to find on the net. Yes the occasional malcontent wanders in but they rarely stay long.


----------



## phinz

gahdzila said:


> Come on, guys. Really. None of this is necessary.
> 
> I didn't take any offense to Scott's original post, nor should any of you have. Whether or not it is appropriate to use this forum to send invitations to another forum - well, let's just let the mods sort that out. You can hit the "report post" button if you think a post is inappropriate; there's no need to publicly call someone out. Scott wasn't trying to be rude, nor was he trying to imply that anyone here is ignorant or a jerk....until you all jumped down his throat, that is.


Bingo.


----------



## pipinho

it sounds silly that one would report someone for mentioning another forum. If we as a community are welcoming and open then no matter what link is mentioned the new member will stay with us.


----------



## freestoke

pipinho said:


> it sounds silly that one would report someone for mentioning another forum. If we as a community are welcoming and open then no matter what link is mentioned the new member will stay with us.


It has been said that good manners are dead in US, and I'll add that good manners were never our long suit in any case, especially here in New York. I've noticed that people less often take care to avoid hurting other people's feelings and more often offer intentional insults as a form of humor.

I suspect that those who find no problem with phinz's phrasing are younger than those who do, although I couldn't be certain. Was I insulted? Actually, no, I was not insulted, I merely saw an opportunity to razz somebody for an "etiquette violation." I guess phinz's statement is a bit like his coming to a party I was throwing and saying to me, "Wish this were being held at George's house, Jim, we'd be having a better time. His house is so much nicer and his friends are so much more interesting than yours."

As for that bag of Hamborger Veermaster, phinz, I've never even seen it in a bag! Very nice.


----------



## freestoke

Got tricked into a dupe by a system hiccup.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> I guess phinz's statement is a bit like his coming to a party I was throwing and saying to me, "Wish this were being held at George's house, Jim, we'd be having a better time. His house is so much nicer and his friends are so much more interesting than yours."


Exactly. I don't know if it was intentional or just natural talent,but it was rude as hell.


----------



## Stonedog

freestoke said:


> It has been said that good manners are dead in US, and I'll add that good manners were never our long suit in any case, especially here in New York. I've noticed that people less often take care to avoid hurting other people's feelings and more often offer intentional insults as a form of humor.
> 
> I suspect that those who find no problem with phinz's phrasing are younger than those who do, although I couldn't be certain. Was I insulted? Actually, no, I was not insulted, I merely saw an opportunity to razz somebody for an "etiquette violation." I guess phinz's statement is a bit like his coming to a party I was throwing and saying to me, "Wish this were being held at George's house, Jim, we'd be having a better time. His house is so much nicer and his friends are so much more interesting than yours."
> 
> As for that bag of Hamborger Veermaster, phinz, I've never even seen it in a bag! Very nice.


Jim,

I realizing I'm playing with fire here, but sarcasm (and cutting wit) on internet forums is often mistaken for simple rude behavior by people that are new to a forum and aren't familiar with the various personalities. The same happened to me two years ago when I started here on the pipe side of Puff. I began asking questions and totally misread some of the responses... Now that I am familiar with some of the long standing members I see that the responses to those early posts were not rude at all, just open, frank and witty. Unless the intent is to push the more sensitive newbies to other avenues (and I do not think it is) there could be an argument that Puff veterans may consider these types of situations with a bit more caution.

My two cents, please don't ban me mods. 

Jon


----------



## freestoke

Stonedog said:


> ...Unless the intent is to push the more sensitive newbies to other avenues (and I do not think it is) there could be an argument that Puff veterans may consider these types of situations with a bit more caution.
> Jon


But...but...phinz has been on the forum longer than I have. Maybe not the pipe side, though, which would explain a lot. They're a bit more rough and tumble over on the cigar side and not likely accustomed to mincing around the gentle sensitivities of the gentlemen and gentlewomen of the pipe persuasion. :lol:


----------



## gahdzila

freestoke said:


> I guess phinz's statement is a bit like his coming to a party I was throwing and saying to me, "Wish this were being held at George's house, Jim, we'd be having a better time. His house is so much nicer and his friends are so much more interesting than yours."


eh. I didn't take it that way at all. More like approaching a friend at a bar and saying, "I hear the place down the street has a nicer pool table...wanna check it out?" Granted, I do still think it was a faux pas to say it on an open thread (to continue the analogy, the equivelent of standing on a barstool with a bullhorn and announcing to everyone that the bar down the street doesn't water down their drinks like this dump does). But I certainly didn't take it personally. _I'm_ not the one that watered down the beer


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> Granted, I do still think it was a faux pas to say it on an open thread (to continue the analogy, the equivalent of standing on a barstool with a bullhorn and announcing to everyone that the bar down the street doesn't water down their drinks like this dump does). But I certainly didn't take it personally. _I'm_ not the one that watered down the beer


:rofl:

A far, far better analogy, Clifford, but it still lacks the implication that everybody at the bar is stupid for being there at all. In my love of the extended analogy, I'll traipse further along with the insinuation that the service is poor. In fact, the man with the bullhorn could even be a shill for the other bar!

Have we seen the dawn of the pipesite cyberwars? Will we have to recruit a Puffpipers' Mission Impossible Team, to infiltrate the opposition and bring them here? :spy:


----------



## ten08

ColdSmoker said:


> I'd love to dabble in this pipe smoking thing but have no idea where to start. Is there a starter kit recommendation or should I just piece meal my pipe and tobacco?


My latest pipe purchase just may answer your question and get this thread :focus:

My brother-in-law has mentioned a few times that he's interested in trying out pipes or cigars, as part of an effort to quit smoking cigarettes. He's coming over later tonight to hang out while our wives have a girls' night out. I'll be surprising him with this 'starter kit' I just put together at my local tobacconist. Should be fun.

Total cost with taxes <$17.










Missouri Meerchaum corncob
2oz of Lane 1-Q (I'll send him some Prince Albert from my stash as well)
Czech tool: check! (obligatory joke)
Pipe cleaners
*not pictured: box of wooden matches, pipe smoking primer leaflet

This is pretty much what I started with nearly a year ago, and I'm still happily dabbling. ipe:


----------



## MarkC

A perfect start!


----------



## pipinho

If the people at the party are cool and welcoming enough it won't matter if some one mentions another party. As a matter of fact usually the new guests will just keep coming to the same party as long as the group is welcoming and cool to be around. Just my view on things.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Here's my personal view on things:

While I'm sure it's merely an effort to be helpful, it's NEVER cool to recruit for another "party" while attending someone else's. To me, it's like walking around Macy's, telling people about a sale at Sak's. It's just bad form in every regard. Add to that, being insulting and critical of one's fellow BOTL just seems unnecessary and rude. Had the community actually done anything to deserve such an attack, that would be one thing, but to simply 'volunteer' such commentary again seems to lack taste, gratitude and respect.


----------



## Sherlocke

I just got a Corona Old Boy lighter. I went from a Zippo with a pipe insert, and wooden matches a lot of the time. Very happy with it.


----------



## nikonnut

Sherlocke said:


> I just got a Corona Old Boy lighter. I went from a Zippo with a pipe insert, and wooden matches a lot of the time. Very happy with it.


I'm jealous  My Jet Line just died and will be out for warranty for quite a while so I grabbed an Imco G55 (I think?) in the mean time. I already see that I'm going to prefer a flint lighter over piezoelectric any day! Me thinks a matte black Old Boy isn't too far off!


----------



## Sherlocke

Machurtado said:


> Just out in an order for my first Savinelli! It's going to be a 602 tortuga I can't wait to get it.
> Savinelli Tortuga Pipe - 602 Smooth - Egg
> 
> My next purchase will be a meerschaum just not totally sure what to look for in one of those.


Nice looking Peterson. I've been thinking about my first Meerschaum as well, but need to read up on the forum here.


----------



## NomoMoMo

phinz said:


> Buy yourself a cob and a pouch of Carter Hall. That's a *great* way to try it and see if you like the whole act of pipe smoking, and you won't be out any significant amount of money if you decide that it's not for you. Cobs are cheap but smoke very well (and very easily), and Carter Hall is a good codger blend that smokes easily as well. PM me and I can recommend a forum of pipe smokers that are *extremely* welcoming to noobs and very encouraging when it comes to learning all the ins and outs of pipe smoking.





Herf N Turf said:


> Here's my personal view on things:
> 
> While I'm sure it's merely an effort to be helpful, it's NEVER cool to recruit for another "party" while attending someone else's. To me, it's like walking around Macy's, telling people about a sale at Sak's. It's just bad form in every regard. Add to that, being insulting and critical of one's fellow BOTL just seems unnecessary and rude. Had the community actually done anything to deserve such an attack, that would be one thing, but to simply 'volunteer' such commentary again seems to lack taste, gratitude and respect.


Please forgive my ignorance, but isn't a hobby-centric forum, like Puff, all about getting the most out of your hobby? And as such, isn't it a disservice to not provide it's members every opportunity there is to learn more about their hobby? Nowhere in phinz's post does he disparage this community, all I see was that he was offering additional resources to ColdSmoker to investigate if he (ColdSmoker) took the initiative to PM him. An offer of an all Pipe forum and not one that is a sub-forum of a Cigar forum, and a forum that isn't run by pipe snobs. (That's how I read his post)

So Don, let me ask you, do you just shop at Macy's, or eat at one restaurant, and did you only attend just one school? If not, how did you learn about those other places? Did you just look on one website, read one book, talked to just one person? It would be naive to think that Puff offers all things to all pipe smokers. And where in phinz's post does he even mention this forum, let alone be critical and rude of the members here?

And using your analogy, what would you do if you were at Macy's with a friend, and that friend was looking at something that you just bought at Sac's on sale? Would it be bad form to tell your friend that he could get the same thing for less at Sac's, or would you just let him pay more than he should? And if you did tell him, does that mean that both of you would never shop at Macy's again? I would think that telling your friend would show good taste, and be met with gratitude and respect from your friend.

Just my 2 pennies...


----------



## freestoke

NomoMoMo said:


> And using your analogy, what would you do if you were at Macy's with a friend, and that friend was looking at something that you just bought at Sac's on sale? Would it be bad form to tell your friend that he could get the same thing for less at Sac's, or would you just let him pay more than he should?


That would be the equivalent of simply sending Coldsmoke a PM, which ColdSmoke could do with what he wished. As it was, he announced it over Macy's PA system.


----------



## NomoMoMo

freestoke said:


> That would be the equivalent of simply sending Coldsmoke a PM, which ColdSmoke could do with what he wished. As it was, he announced it over Macy's PA system.


Not really, using the same analogy...
Puff = Macy's
Pipe forum = Men's Clothing
This topic = Men's casuals

ColdSmoker is looking at a Ralph Laren shirt and phinz, looking at Dockers yells over, "Hey Cold, I saw those on sale at another store, let me know if you want to know where I saw them, they have real good customer service"

The only people who heard were the ones currently shopping in men's casuals, the IT guy, who was passing through, and a cashier.


----------



## splattttttt

Thanks to Dar R. for showing me the way of the not so casual pipe genre, I've just been goin hog wild I tell ya! I'm even bidding on vintage tins like an idiot. This site is evil :grouphug:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Sent off the check today. I've been stashing cash my Latakia Blending Tobacco can for some time.


Jack Howell 284 L_Photo by Neill Archer Roan by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## splattttttt

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Sent off the check today. I've been stashing cash my Latakia Blending Tobacco can for some time.
> 
> 
> Jack Howell 284 L_Photo by Neill Archer Roan by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


DJ, I looked for more info on it and found this great article I thought I might share, that I think goes well along with your new and fine acquisition... BRAVO !!
Here are a few more from Jack H.


----------



## splattttttt

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DANISH-ESTATE-PIPE-PETER-STOKKEBYE-F-PICKAXE-JORGEN-LARSEN-/370785700193?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D142%26meid%3D6676288850072230034%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D12%26sd%3D160999730003%26
One can dream... Can he?


----------



## freestoke

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Sent off the check today. I've been stashing cash my Latakia Blending Tobacco can for some time.


Finally, you got yourself a decent looking pipe, DJ! :tu (Trying desperately to disguise my roiling envy with forced good humor. :mrgreen That really is a handsome pipe!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

splattttttt said:


> DJ, I looked for more info on it and found this great article I thought I might share, that I think goes well along with your new and fine acquisition... BRAVO !!
> Here are a few more from Jack H.





freestoke said:


> Finally, you got yourself a decent looking pipe, DJ! :tu (Trying desperately to disguise my roiling envy with forced good humor. :mrgreen That really is a handsome pipe!


Thanks for your comments, Jack & Jim! I'm so happy that I was in a position to move on this pipe. The collaboration between Neill Archer Roan and Jack Howell blew my mind and put my PAD into turbo-mode. Here's a link to Neill's _Passion for Pipes_ blog...

Get 'em while they're hot! - Neill's Blog - For smoking pipe and vintage tobacco collectors


----------



## Herf N Turf

Good to see the thread back on track. Everything else should be confined to PM, where it belongs.


----------



## steinr1

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Sent off the check today. I've been stashing cash my Latakia Blending Tobacco can for some time.
> 
> 
> Jack Howell 284 L_Photo by Neill Archer Roan by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


A post about a pipe? However nice the pipe (and it is), are you sure this is appropriate?


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

steinr1 said:


> A post about a pipe? However nice the pipe (and it is), are you sure this is appropriate?


Robert, you hit that nail on the head. I was thinking I was off topic by posting this. Glad you called me on it and glad you are here! When I was a young student at St. Agnes Catholic school in Springfield, Illinois, shortly after the last half of the last century started, the nuns ALWAYS gave me huge dings on my report card for not complying with the rules.

Thank you for your comment.


----------



## splattttttt

steinr1 said:


> A post about a pipe? However nice the pipe (and it is), are you sure this is appropriate?


"appropriate" as in indulging in some spam tactic, or simply because it's the pipe that most recently won... The highest honors in this years pipe awards?


----------



## nikonnut

splattttttt said:


> Danish Estate Pipe Peter Stokkebye F Pickaxe by Jorgen Larsen | eBay
> One can dream... Can he?


That is a spectacular pipe, sir! This is the one that caught my eye (and my wallet). An old Stanwell 26M.










and a little something to christen it with.


----------



## splattttttt

another fine lady. Very classy indeed. Let us know how the two of you paired up


----------



## MarkC

That is a fascinating pipe. Almost looks like a shark swimming along. Or maybe the hockey season is getting to me...


----------



## steinr1

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Robert, you hit that nail on the head. I was thinking I was off topic by posting this. Glad you called me on it and glad you are here! When I was a young student at St. Agnes Catholic school in Springfield, Illinois, shortly after the last half of the last century started, the nuns ALWAYS gave me huge dings on my report card for not complying with the rules.
> 
> Thank you for your comment.


Always a pleasure, never a chore.


----------



## steinr1

Edgeworth Sliced? Fascist!

This was the only tobacco I smoked (apart from some brief diversions which proved the validity of my choice) in my first pipe incarnation.

Fascist!



nikonnut said:


>


----------



## nikonnut

steinr1 said:


> Edgeworth Sliced? Fascist!
> 
> This was the only tobacco I smoked (apart from some brief diversions which proved the validity of my choice) in my first pipe incarnation.
> 
> Fascist!


LOL. So as a devout Efgeworth smoker perhaps you can help me with two things...

1) My tin reads "Made in the United Kingdom under license from the successor to the house of Edgeworth, Richmond Virginia USA" on the side. Any idea on the age?

2) Have you tried and of the "made in the EU" (Orlik I'm guessing) stuff and, if so, was it worth a dang?

I appreciate any info you can share and I'm really glad I didn't post a pic of this.... :lol:


----------



## WilsonRoa

nikonnut said:


> LOL. So as a devout Efgeworth smoker perhaps you can help me with two things...
> 
> 1) My tin reads "Made in the United Kingdom under license from the successor to the house of Edgeworth, Richmond Virginia USA" on the side. Any idea on the age?
> 
> 2) Have you tried and of the "made in the EU" (Orlik I'm guessing) stuff and, if so, was it worth a dang?
> 
> I appreciate any info you can share and I'm really glad I didn't post a pic of this.... :lol:


Here's a link, not sure if it'll answer all your questions or not: Relax with Edgeworth - Neill's Blog - For smoking pipe and vintage tobacco collectors


----------



## steinr1

First of all, once again, Fascist! Three Nuns is another one of my favourite lost tobaccos.

I smoked Edgeworth Sliced throughout the 80s and into the 90s pretty much exclusively. I almost always bought it in pouches. Their design was like the ornate ancient tin you sometines see. I've got the last of my empty pouches somewhere. It also came in tins as I remember, light blue in colour, but I can't remember the design. I think they were plainer than the pouches. All mine were marked with the same blurb you mention. So earliest for your tins is mid 1970s to the end of production which was, I think in the early years of this century. Given the marking in ounces and grams, I'd go for late 80s into the 90s if it was a British retailed tin. Later than that and the marking in ounces would be gone, I'd think.

I had some of the Ready-Rubbed on occasion, but that was a pale shadow of the real thing. Much like the current RR Three Nuns. Last Edgeworth I had was a pouch I laid away when I gave up the pipe in the mid 90s. I smoked that about 4 or 5 years ago. With maybe 15+ years age on it the tobacco was magnificent. As I remembered it but more so. You are a lucky man...

If there is a current production of the sliced variety I would be interested (but will probably find that it isn't available in the UK...)

And may I end with...

Fascist!



nikonnut said:


> LOL. So as a devout Efgeworth smoker perhaps you can help me with two things...
> 
> 1) My tin reads "Made in the United Kingdom under license from the successor to the house of Edgeworth, Richmond Virginia USA" on the side. Any idea on the age?
> 
> 2) Have you tried and of the "made in the EU" (Orlik I'm guessing) stuff and, if so, was it worth a dang?
> 
> I appreciate any info you can share and I'm really glad I didn't post a pic of this.... :lol:


----------



## splattttttt

this page was most interesting to read. Ahh, vintage tobacco. Just like a well aged cigar, they must really be a treasure to experience. Kudos to those, savvy enough to find them. And if all I ever get out of it is their view of how great they were, than that's plenty.


----------



## sychodelix

I didn't buy it, but my stepdaughter bought it for my birthday.


----------



## sychodelix

I didn't buy it, but my stepdaughter bought it for my birthday.


----------



## Stonedog

sychodelix said:


> I didn't buy it, but my stepdaughter bought it for my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 43617


Nice one Jason. How does it smoke?


----------



## steinr1

splattttttt said:


> this page was most interesting to read. Ahh, vintage tobacco. Just like a well aged cigar, they must really be a treasure to experience. Kudos to those, savvy enough to find them. And if all I ever get out of it is their view of how great they were, than that's plenty.


Greed. It's all down to greed as far as I'm concerned. And perthaps a touch of dementia. Forgetting what you have bought.

I haven't (as yet) bought any tobacco specifically to age. I might now buy far too much of the Germain's Rich Dark Flake that I've just "discovered". But that would be out of pure greed.

And a warning:

Memento mori.

I've got 6 or 7 kilos of tobacco "in store". I'm 51. This level of tobacco isn't a "problem" as yet. But give me another ten years or so and it might be. My obsessive nature is unlikely to rein things in; rather the opposite. Will my raddled lungs still be up to the task? I'm already concerned that the 45 odd cases of wine that I've got in bond (not to mention what's already been delivered) might just be a bit much for me to handle before my demise.

But perhaps more importantly, will the tobacco survive? I'm of the opinion that there will be a slide into nothingness of tobacco given enough time. It may take many decades, but there will be an end to the "it just keeps getting better" period and the "it just faded away" time will come. For some tobaccos this might be sooner than you think. Like wine, only some are suitable for aging and benefit from it. Highly topped aromatics are the likely candidates for the "consume fresh" tag. I'm unlikely to bother with the 35, maybe 40 odd year old unopened pouch of Borkum Riff that I got as part of an eBay pipe lot. Not great when new and unlikely to get better. Never smoked this blend to my memory and, on advice, unlikely to ever do so.

Now. Who am I again?


----------



## splattttttt

steinr1 said:


> Now. Who am I again?


You're not who you think you are. 
Get out of my mansion. Get out of my Bentley and vintage cellar now. Bluntly put, stop impersonating me and give me back my wallet and credentials, you... You impostor ( ;
:spank:


----------



## sychodelix

Stonedog said:


> Nice one Jason. How does it smoke?


Smokes very cool, with a great draw. I really don't even know for sure what type of wood it is, but it works very well with it. The bowl doesn't get hot enough to handle, either.


----------



## Nachman

sychodelix said:


> Smokes very cool, with a great draw. I really don't even know for sure what type of wood it is, but it works very well with it. The bowl doesn't get hot enough to handle, either.


Looks like it might be olive wood but it is hard to tell from a photo.


----------



## steinr1

Nachman said:


> Looks like it might be olive wood but it is hard to tell from a photo.


Looks like olive wood to me as well.


----------



## steinr1

splattttttt said:


> You're not who you think you are.
> Get out of my mansion. Get out of my Bentley and vintage cellar now. Bluntly put, stop impersonating me and give me back my wallet and credentials, you... You impostor ( ;
> :spank:


The blown Bentley or the cooking model?


----------



## Brewcityjedi

Should be receiving my commissioned square shank stubby poker from Sandahl pipes in a few days, I'll post pics when it arrives


----------



## Zeabed

Sasquatch (Todd Bannard) has notified me that his latest pipe for me, a bent billiard, is now ready. I'm looking forward to it. His previous bent billiard is also attached in thumbnail.


----------



## steinr1

Zeabed said:


> Sasquatch (Todd Bannard) has notified me that his latest pipe for me, a bent billiard, is now ready. I'm looking forward to it. His previous bent billiard is also attached in thumbnail.


My kind of pipes. Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## Zeabed

My kind of pipe too, for sure. I love those hefty Petersonian shanks.


----------



## splattttttt

Zeabed said:


> Sasquatch (Todd Bannard) has notified me that his latest pipe for me, a bent billiard, is now ready. I'm looking forward to it. His previous bent billiard is also attached in thumbnail.
> 
> View attachment 43631


Splendid*


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Well...I did it. After staring at it for a few days I finally "pulled the trigger" and ordered one of the 2013 St. Patrick's Day (05) Fishtail pipes from smokingpipes.com. I was going to hold off, but I just have a thing for Peterson's and the interesting color of the stain on this pipe just hooked me. I'm REALLY looking forward to this pipe (and the 8 tins of baccy I ordered) arriving at my door!!!!










-M


----------



## laloin

that bird's eye grain look great. not soo sure bout the plip thou


----------



## Nachman

laloin said:


> that bird's eye grain look great. not soo sure bout the plip thou


That ones not a p-lip, its a fish tail.


----------



## zconn

Here's my latest purchase a churchwarden handcrafted McKie pipe:


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the p-lip so I made sure to get the Fishtail instead.



laloin said:


> that bird's eye grain look great. not soo sure bout the plip thou


----------



## Derrick_Y

My first Cob.


----------



## MarkC

Holy crap; what is that? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Derrick_Y

Are you referring to my Cob?

It is a MM


----------



## MarkC

Altered by you? It's fantastic.


----------



## Derrick_Y

No No I am not that Talented. Mods done by a fellow pipe lover on another site. I saw one of his and fell in love with the look. So when I broke down to get a cob it was him I turned to.



MarkC said:


> Altered by you? It's fantastic.


----------



## MarkC

Very nice!


----------



## splattttttt

said to be from 70's or 80's vintage No date on the can


----------



## nikonnut

This one's for Robert... The Fascist returns!










Yes, it's a different tin... :lol:


----------



## splattttttt

nikonnut said:


> This one's for Robert... The Fascist returns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a different tin... :lol:


Doode, stop hording all the vintage ( ;


----------



## Forloveoffreedom

Hello all, I just received an Arley Curtz that is beautiful and has a stem that seems to be custom fit to my clinch! Cant believe this pipe...will upload a picture after I post 4 more replies and get the status.


----------



## Troutman22

> Hello all, I just received an Arley Curtz that is beautiful and has a stem that seems to be custom fit to my clinch! Cant believe this pipe...will upload a picture after I post 4 more replies and get the status.


Wonderful!!! I am heading to his house shortly to smoke. I hope you enjoy your new pipe. Please post pictures so I can see it. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## WilsonRoa

Latakius Vituscan said:


> Sent off the check today. I've been stashing cash my Latakia Blending Tobacco can for some time.
> 
> 
> Jack Howell 284 L_Photo by Neill Archer Roan by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


Just thought I'd share that I saw both prototypes this past weekend. Talk about very nice pipes! One of the guys that smokes with us said it was a very good smoker. It's money well spent! lol.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Thanks for the report, Wilson! Now my PAD has really kicked in! 

DJ


----------



## Stonedog

I managed to stop in at SmokingPipes' storefront last week and picked up this Savinelli Fuoco Dark 616KS:










Here's a pic of the box along with a few tins I picked up. Note it's not the standard dark box, but an eye catching yellow with a reproduction of _Fire_ by Giuseppe Arcimboldo. Very nice.










All four tins are from my "must try" list. I found the Robusto and Old Gowrie in their "scratch and dent" bin. They were marked down significantly and the seal was still intact. Score!


----------



## Thirston

That Fuoco looks great. I've been wanting to see a real picture of one for some time. I like that the mount is aluminum and not silver as it won't tarnish. Great lines too. Enjoy.


----------



## Thirston

Got this Savinelli Vaniglia a couple weeks ago because it only weighs an ounce and I'm a sucker for dublins. Smokes cool as a cucumber despite being new and smoking straight virginias. Fun pipe.


screenshot on pc


----------



## Wharfrat

Just got in my bonus buy. Mm Great Dane Bent Spool ( my 4th cob ) A Bjarne Copenhagen Bent Egg ( my 1st briar ) and a 6 pack of H&H tins 
Mohawk River 
Marble Kake 
Anniversary Kake
Old Tartan
Classic Burley Kake
Old Kinderhook 
The Anni and Mohawk I have had before but the others are new to me. I am fairly new to pipes. Had a limited experience back in the late 80's. So now I'm trying to do it right or at least making it look like I am.


----------



## steinr1

Ropp Altesse 210 (Estate).

View attachment 76820
View attachment 76821


Time for a test drive with Germain's Rich Dark Flake.


----------



## Stonedog

Thirston said:


> That Fuoco looks great. I've been wanting to see a real picture of one for some time. I like that the mount is aluminum and not silver as it won't tarnish. Great lines too. Enjoy.


This is by far my most expensive pipe and to my eye most attractive. I've yet to try it though, it just sits in the pipe rack looking pretty. One of these days I'll work up the nerve, but I need to pick an appropriate tobacco and right now I don't have anything open that seems worthy. Maybe I should pop that tin of GL Pease Robusto and see how it does in that larger than average bowl.


----------



## Thirston

Stonedog said:


> This is by far my most expensive pipe and to my eye most attractive. I've yet to try it though, it just sits in the pipe rack looking pretty. One of these days I'll work up the nerve, but I need to pick an appropriate tobacco and right now I don't have anything open that seems worthy. Maybe I should pop that tin of GL Pease Robusto and see how it does in that larger than average bowl.


I've had that problem in the past. Your pic really makes me want to get one now as that stain is quite beautiful (was on the fence.) Let us know how she smokes when you get to it.


----------



## SmokinSpider

May I bring this thread back? I am so bummed it has not been posted in all year, is no one else buying pipe stuff anymore?


Some REAL pipe tobacco for me.


Nording Black Freehand

(p.s. if this thread was supposed to die I am sorry, I didn't see any other similar thread.


----------



## Branzig

SmokinSpider said:


> May I bring this thread back? I am so bummed it has not been posted in all year,* is no one else buying pipe stuff anymore?*


No, I buy stuff all the time :lol:

I just didn't know that this thread existed. I will have to post in her now though


----------



## Tgs679

^^^Me either I already posted it in my own thread but.


Nording Virgin Grain #1


----------



## SmokinSpider

Cool.

Before everything went sideways for me this was my favorite thread. Then I leave for a bit and it disappears, so I figured it needed a bump lol.

Beautiful pipe Thomas,


----------



## Tobias Lutz

SmokinSpider said:


> May I bring this thread back? I am so bummed it has not been posted in all year, is no one else buying pipe stuff anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Nording Black Freehand


Everybody has generally been posting over here. Amazingly, it dates back to '05. It's one of those six to one, half a dozen to the other scenarios.

That is a gorgeous freehand by the way :nod:


----------



## LandonColby

@Tgs679 @SmokinSpider

Beautiful Nordings! I love his pipes but HATE that coating on the inside of the bowl. Have you guys noticed a strange flavor when breaking them in? I smoked mine religiously for a couple months trying to break it in and get rid of the dry, parched taste but to no avail. I finally scraped clumps of the rubbery coating out with a pocket knife and followed up by sanding the inside down to the briar and starting fresh. Break in only took a handful of smokes after that and all my tobaccos tasted normal again. What are your experiences?


----------



## SmokinSpider

Thank you Tobias. I never bothered looking into that thread. Figured all I would see are vintage tobacco tins and estate pipe lol

Unfortunately I have been unable to smoke my new pipe, I suddenly came down with a sinus cold the night I posted those pictures, cant breath through my nose today. I have read that most people don't notice the pre-carbonizing but some people do. 
This is my first Nording as well, my last pipe which was a Made in Denmark Stanwell had a very thin deep black almost smooth pre carbonizing. During break in I didn't notice it, but looking at the Nording's pre carb it seems thicker, lighter shade of black and looks more porous than my Stanwell. I will smoke it with the pre carb and see, If after a few bowls I don't notice improvement I will gently sand it out.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Went to a tobacco tasting event hosted by Jonathan drew and Marvin Samel last Friday


----------



## beercritic

I heard so much positive notes on cobs, I ordered a few from Pipes & Cigars. Still waiting.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Very cool, glad to see Drew Estate's Tobacco on the board. 

Once you get over the stigma of it being a cob pipe and that feeling of needing a jug with XXX on the side cobs are fantastic. I have a few, they are fun to smoke since they always smoke cool, rarely gurgle and if I drop, loose, burn out or just plain loose it I am not out a bunch of money. I keep thinking I need to get a Forever Stem for my cobs.


----------



## JustTroItIn

I just picked up a forever stem for my cobs and have absolutely no regrets. I clench often and tend to mangle the stems you get with a cob. I purchased the long stem too so the smoke is a bit cooler.


----------



## RobertNYC

I just picked up this Savinelli Extra 122.


----------



## Tony78

Excellent choice Robert... a fine looking pipe indeed!


----------



## RobertNYC

Thanks, Tony. I'm a fan of Sav' s and I couldn't pass this one up. It came pre-restored and requires a break in, but already displays all the qualities one would expect of a Savinelli.


----------



## cbr310

Dr Grabow smooth omega Love the tip easy to hold in your mouth. its my 2nd pipe first one ia a Dr Grabow smooth savoy


----------



## MarkC

Two ounces of Butternut Burley, and I added twelve tins of Hamborger Veermaster to meet the shipping minimum.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Two ounces of Butternut Burley, and I added twelve tins of Hamborger Veermaster to meet the shipping minimum.


I placed a similar order: Two 80 count packs of bristle pipe cleaners (I buy the regulars by the case) and 12 cans of The Royal Yacht for free shipping. :smile:


----------



## mrk2690

a cheep con cob pipe


----------



## BryGuySC

Savinelli Roma 626


----------



## Coffee-Cup

freestoke said:


> I placed a similar order: Two 80 count packs of bristle pipe cleaners (I buy the regulars by the case) and 12 cans of The Royal Yacht for free shipping. :smile:


Dang-it Jim, I read your and MarkC's posts several times and I know that I am missing something!:loco:


----------



## Nachman

Coffee-Cup said:


> Dang-it Jim, I read your and MarkC's posts several times and I know that I am missing something!:loco:


They are using the need for a minor item as an excuse for ordering a large amount of favorite tobacco to get free shipping.


----------



## gtechva

BryGuySC said:


> Savinelli Roma 626


That's a nice looking pipe.


----------



## BryGuySC

Thanks! It is my very first new pipe. I like it a lot.



gtechva said:


> That's a nice looking pipe.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Nachman said:


> They are using the need for a minor item as an excuse for ordering a large amount of favorite tobacco to get free shipping.


Thanks Nick for the info. I can see that these two guys need to be watched carefully. As "Golum" said in the "Hobbit"; these two are "Trick-sie".:ranger:


----------



## gtechva

Needed it like a hole in the head, but since it's special/limited



MM Independance Day 2015 and Lane 125th Anniversary


----------



## GregNJ

McClelland's Frog Morton on the Bayou. Good stuff. Definitely recommended.


----------



## agger

slyder said:


> List your pipes, tobaccos or accessories.
> 
> Ill start with this weeks order:
> 
> Wessex Burley Slice
> Petersons Old Dublin
> petersons Perfect Plug
> McClelland Frog Morton x2
> Balkan Sasieni x2
> Petersons University Flake
> 
> Pipes:
> 
> Stanwell #64 Colonial $29
> Stanwell Gold Contrast Billiard $5


i bought a wø winsløw viking pot dublin hybrid


----------



## Zeabed

A Savory's Special Export large canadian shape that I won in ebay auction a few days ago. Should get here tomorrow or the day after. (Photo from seller, of course).


----------



## gtechva

Zeabed said:


> A Savory's Special Export large canadian shape that I won in ebay auction a few days ago. Should get here tomorrow or the day after. (Photo from seller, of course).
> 
> View attachment 55037


Nice


----------



## gtechva

I needed a hygro cal kit, so I picked up some more PS 701 Virginia and am wanting to try the PS 41 Cube Cut


----------



## droy1958

Sasieni Old England....


----------



## Zeabed

Paul's Pipe Shop _Arrowhead_
Comoy's _Cask #7_ (can never get enough of this)
McClelland _M95 Dark Cherry Cordial_
Newminster _403 Superior Round Slices_
Sutliff PS _Molto Dolce_
Peter Street _306 English Oriental Supreme_
_Coven, _a new customer-specific custom blend made from aged components, in its final blending iteration/version. Received as a gift from a friend. Components: 30% old rare perique, 40% red Virginia and 10% Syrian latakia. Don't know what the other 20% is.


----------



## droy1958

Yello-Bole "Duo-lined" and a Country Club (GBD Second)


----------



## droy1958

Old Kaywoodie Flame Grain 09B, Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake, Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake and Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake


----------



## droy1958

Purchased a "hodge podge" of items. Couple of Schizo cigars, Anejo 888, Casablanca and Dubliner pipe tobacco and 5 estate pipes.....


----------



## droy1958

DH 2 Bent Fat Apple Briar Pipe & Yello-Bole Imperial Honey Cured Cake Small Billiard...


----------



## droy1958

Tin of each of Frog Morton Cellar & Bayou, 4 oz. of PS Luxury Twist Flake tobacco and an Early Model Super Grain Kaywoodie. This pipe is stamped with a four digit number which situates its production year between 1931 and 1938. Because of the introduction of the "Imported Briar" stamping in 1935, the pipe has been manufactured between 1935 and 1938....


----------



## droy1958




----------



## droy1958

Some straight Latakia, Burley, RYO paper, Anejo 46, Padrons, Tsuge, C&D Pirate Cake...


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Starballs

4lbs of all relevant varieties of whole leaf from leaf only, and this months ptomc from P&C coming this week. Should be a good week.


----------



## droy1958

These are from a German / DDR collection of miscellaneous antiques originally collected before the fall of the Berlin wall. Finally came in after 2 weeks.

These 4 are all Howal Bruyere.....


----------



## droy1958

Got this one cleaned up and ready for her picture. It appears that it's not been smoked much.....
"Olde Classic" Corsican Brair Italy...


----------



## UBC03

My Comoy showed up in the mail today. .a day early. >


----------



## UBC03

@droy1958 ..thanks for the heads up. .it's a great lookin pipe, can't wait to break it in.


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> @*droy1958* ..thanks for the heads up. .it's a great lookin pipe, can't wait to break it in.


You bet. Got mine today also........

New Comoy's Pebble Grain 184....


----------



## droy1958

This Kaywoodie RG cleaned up well.....


----------



## droy1958

Still cleaning up this one. Got it sanitized and can't wait to smoke it as I have to go outside and grill some venison. Perfect size for a 15 minute smoke. Savinell Kings Cross....


----------



## droy1958

L.J.Peretti. I don't think this has been smoked before, or had one hell of a cleaning job before I got it as there's no ghost whatsoever....


----------



## UBC03

Damn droy.. anything left on ebay? I can't say anything I bought 5 in the last 2 days. .made me feel better when I saw how clean people can get estate pipes.


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> Damn droy.. anything left on ebay? I can't say anything I bought 5 in the last 2 days. .made me feel better when I saw how clean people can get estate pipes.


Errrrr....I hit a little lick on eBay on some estate pipes, so I bought 50-60 pipes to clean up and decide what I'm going to keep. Some of the better ones were in lots or mis-listed. I've got some good smokers and a few stinkers. Still have 20-25 or so I have to get cleaned up and see how they smoke. I'll probably sell off 20 or 30 when I'm done....Or not...>


----------



## droy1958

Not sure about this one. It says Chillemi's U.C.B. 508 or 50B Made in England......


----------



## droy1958

Clean Grabow Duke....


----------



## pigs in blanket

I finally got me my first corn cob pipe


----------



## droy1958

Been scrubbing on this Kaywoodie 42. Could use more, but not today.....


----------



## MisterWriter

The newest pipes in my collection, which now numbers 3 in total.

A Rossi Palermo 601 smooth and a Forseti Rustic Bent Billiard. Had to ship these from the US all the way to Qatar... the anticipation was killing my can't wait to break them in this weekend!


----------



## Hermit




----------



## droy1958

Daughter's & Ryan Ryback Gold and Three Sails.....


----------



## eliot

Slowly building my pipe collection.

Unnamed bent bulldog
Wally Frank Inc. apple


----------



## eliot

Took a chance on a corn cob pipe lot. I really only wanted the bent bulldog, and although I spent way more than I should've on them, I know I'll put them to good use.

Half of the lot is going to require some extensive cleaning and/or repairs. Luckily enough, the bulldog and a few others are in great shape. I'm especially excited to try out the naturals.


----------



## eliot

4oz. of Dunhill Nightcap from 4noggins
12-pack of mason jars for aging
Unmarked estate meerschaum









Now it's time to go to work on shaving away the cake. Does anyone know why cake would only be built up on one side of the pipe?


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> 4oz. of Dunhill Nightcap from 4noggins
> 12-pack of mason jars for aging
> Unmarked estate meerschaum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to go to work on shaving away the cake. Does anyone know why cake would only be built up on one side of the pipe?


You're Makin me laugh. You're me 7 months ago. .YOU ARE SO SCREWED .... ...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> You're Makin me laugh. You're me 7 months ago. .YOU ARE SO SCREWED .... ...


If I'm following in your footsteps, then at least I'm on the right track...

...or is it the other way around? Oh well, down the slippery slope I go!


----------



## UBC03

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

@eliot I'm diggin' the looks of that meerschuam. You'll have to post pics of it all cleaned up.


----------



## Ams417

fimpster said:


> @eliot I'm diggin' the looks of that meerschuam. You'll have to post pics of it all cleaned up.


I bought a MM Ozark Hardwood and a cheap corncob. A tin of DE Black and a 3 way tool. It arrives Tuesday. I am screwed.


----------



## eliot

fimpster said:


> @eliot I'm diggin' the looks of that meerschuam. You'll have to post pics of it all cleaned up.


Will do, brother! I've made a little bit of progress by removing the cake and rim char.
























I'm gonna try and remove the scratches and pitting next.


----------



## fimpster

Ams417 said:


> I bought a MM Ozark Hardwood and a cheap corncob. A tin of DE Black and a 3 way tool. It arrives Tuesday. I am screwed.


I guess I'm lucky I didn't slide down that slope like I did with cigars. I dropped around $100 on baccy, $20 on a sh!tty briar from my B&M and another $20 on three MM's plus a little in random pipe paraphernalia. Compared to cigars that keeps me squarely at the top of the mountain.


----------



## fimpster

eliot said:


> Will do, brother! I've made a little bit of progress by removing the cake and rim char.
> 
> I'm gonna try and remove the scratches and pitting next.


That is really starting to look nice!


----------



## gtechva

A B&M, near work, picked up a bunch of Dunhill tins. Unfortunately, it was priced 15.29 for Flake and 13.29 for the rest. It didn't sell well and I guess they lost heart. A couple of weeks ago they tagged all of it "50% off". So, in the last two weeks I have bought 3 Flake, 2 London Mixture, My Mixture 965, Apertif, Durbar, Ready Rubbed, Royal Yacht, and a couple different pouches of Amphora (Original and Full Aroma). When I stopped by yesterday, a man from Drew Estate was there, doing a "buy 3 cigars, get one free." Yep, I bought 3 cigars I don't need. Hoping someone clears out the rest of the Dunhill before Monday. To quote my father in law, talking to my mother in law, "I don't think we can afford to save any more money right now."

Related note for Dunhill lovers https://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/dunhill/index.cfm?tag=3703, a couple of "ten tins for $75" deals. Not bad, but I think all of these are available in bulk at PipesAndCigars.com for less.


----------



## eliot

Captain Hunt Virginia Mixture #4


----------



## eliot

A couple of rubber mouthpieces, regular and bristle pipe cleaners, and a reamer.


----------



## greenmonster714

eliot said:


> Will do, brother! I've made a little bit of progress by removing the cake and rim char.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try and remove the scratches and pitting next.


This is looking pretty sweet Eliot. I hope to get into this restorations stuff soon. Can't wait to see the end product.


----------



## greenmonster714

eliot said:


> Captain Hunt Virginia Mixture #4


Interested and curious. What's in this and where did you get it?


----------



## eliot

greenmonster714 said:


> Interested and curious. What's in this and where did you get it?


It's a Virginia blend from a local B&M here in San Diego. The shop is called Captain Hunt. There don't really have any crazy names for their house tobaccos, except for this one called Smokin' Pancake that's always sold out.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Will do, brother! I've made a little bit of progress by removing the cake and rim char.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try and remove the scratches and pitting next.


I'd leave the scratches and knicks..the risk isn't worth the reward. .every knock mark, little knick and scratch has a story. It's part of the deal with estates. .plus meers are for experts to mess with. ..not guys like us. .we do more harm than good.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> I'd leave the scratches and knicks..the risk isn't worth the reward. .every knock mark, little knick and scratch has a story. It's part of the deal with estates. .plus meers are for experts to mess with. ..not guys like us. .we do more harm than good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the warning. I guess I'll just go straight to waxing it. I'd like a nice gradient patina.


----------



## UBC03

If yunz guys are still lookin for an affordable pipe. .here ya go. .
http://www.pipesandcigars.com/specials/pick-group/build-your-own-pipe-combo/?sourcekey=PC4W

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

UBC03 said:


> If yunz guys are still lookin for an affordable pipe. .here ya go. .
> Build Your Own Pipe Combo - Pipes and Cigars
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That is a pretty good deal. I do like that site. Nice selection of tobacco and pipes. I've got to much on my plate for now but if I didn't I'd probably jump on something like this.


----------



## greenmonster714

Before I new I was getting a pipe from UBC30's cigar bomb I ordered a cheap pipe from PipesandCigars.com. I figured I'd start with something simple so if I just didn't like smoking a pipe I wouldn't be missing much. Since receiving the gifted pipe and the one I bought I have to say I am enjoying both of them very much. I had tried smoking a pipe many years ago but at the time I was hooked on cigarettes and the pipe just didn't do it for me. But since I quit cigarettes about 5yrs ago cigars and the pipe work just fine for me. Anyways, I'm making something simple into a book here. What I wanted to pass along here is the quality of this simple, cheap, little pipe.

It comes with a 6mm filter. Simple hardwood pipe and very lightweight. Best part is its only $3.99. At that price I could care less if I loose or break it. I hope that doesn't happen but if it does I'm not out much and it could easily be replaced. I think I may even buy a few more so I can rotate pipes more often.

Save on Missouri Meerschaum Ozark Pipes - Pipes and Cigars


----------



## eliot

greenmonster714 said:


> Before I new I was getting a pipe from UBC30's cigar bomb I ordered a cheap pipe from PipesandCigars.com. I figured I'd start with something simple so if I just didn't like smoking a pipe I wouldn't be missing much. Since receiving the gifted pipe and the one I bought I have to say I am enjoying both of them very much. I had tried smoking a pipe many years ago but at the time I was hooked on cigarettes and the pipe just didn't do it for me. But since I quit cigarettes about 5yrs ago cigars and the pipe work just fine for me. Anyways, I'm making something simple into a book here. What I wanted to pass along here is the quality of this simple, cheap, little pipe.
> 
> It comes with a 6mm filter. Simple hardwood pipe and very lightweight. Best part is its only $3.99. At that price I could care less if I loose or break it. I hope that doesn't happen but if it does I'm not out much and it could easily be replaced. I think I may even buy a few more so I can rotate pipes more often.
> 
> Save on Missouri Meerschaum Ozark Pipes - Pipes and Cigars


I once bought the mini version of that pipe. I couldn't stand the pine wood taste though and ended up throwing it out. Once you've had a few bowls in it, I'd like to know how it smokes.


----------



## droy1958

Couple of pounds of Ryback Gold and 4 oz. of PS Amsterdam 83.....


----------



## UBC03

I've got 6 pipes and assorted stems and bowls sitting at my "delivery address" aka mom and dad's. 5 more being shipped. The guys at work think I have a problem. Told em it coulda been worse..I lost 7 bids. Thank God

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

UBC03 said:


> I've got 6 pipes and assorted stems and bowls sitting at my "delivery address" aka mom and dad's. 5 more being shipped. The guys at work think I have a problem. Told em it coulda been worse..I lost 7 bids. Thank God
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The only problem I see is that you don't have enough pipes yet. To bad ya lost those bids..lol


----------



## greenmonster714

[/quote]
I once bought the mini version of that pipe. I couldn't stand the pine wood taste though and ended up throwing it out. Once you've had a few bowls in it, I'd like to know how it smokes.[/QUOTE]

I've put about ten bowls through the standard version I have and like it very much. The taste you mentioned went away after about the third bowl. Not sure if it's the filter making it better for me or what but it seems to smoke great. Probably gonna buy the straight shaft one next just for a spare.


----------



## UBC03

greenmonster714 said:


> The only problem I see is that you don't have enough pipes yet. To bad ya lost those bids..lol


I was begging to be out bid... I went way over my set limit. Thank God there was someone that was slightly dummer. Plus this crap is getting harder and harder to hide.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Won this estate meer for super cheap. It was heavily used and poorly maintained. I'll edit this post once I've done some cleanup work on it.


----------



## greenmonster714

Nice snag eliot. Look forward to seeing what you do to it.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Won this estate meer for super cheap. It was heavily used and poorly maintained. I'll edit this post once I've done some cleanup work on it.


Did you get it for the opening bid?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> Did you get it for the opening bid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yup, I was the one and only bidder!


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Yup, I was the one and only bidder!


I'm glad you said you had your eye on it. .that pipe was right in my wheelhouse . Great price and cheap shipping. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> I'm glad you said you had your eye on it. .that pipe was right in my wheelhouse . Great price and cheap shipping. Congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think I got pretty lucky with this one. It's pretty beat up, but like you said, that probably means it's a good smoker.


----------



## eliot

Got my Dagner poker corn cob pipe in the mail the other day.


----------



## droy1958

4 tins of H&H Black House and am trying the H&H Magnum Opus for the first time.....


----------



## UBC03

Bought a tin of DE central park stroll, fifth ave blonde, heirloom cherry and 4ozs of 1Q. Damn free shipping 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## weedsnager

Bought these yesterday at Iwan Ries


----------



## Joe Sticks

My last pipe purchases were a few clay pipes. They're coming from overseas & I haven't received them yet. The latest domestic pipes purchased were Missouri Meershaum Marcus cobs. Nice for a quick smoke.


----------



## droy1958

Pound each of Rimboche SJ, Ryback Gold and Three Sails.....


----------



## UBC03

Just put in an order for the new C&D small batch release Sansepolcro. 4500 released and after the mold issue of the Carolina red flake and the large number release it might be around a couple days, but didn't want to risk it.. By the way my CRF never showed signs of mold. Just giving you guys a heads up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Great prices and free shipping on most of it..I thought I bought a few ozs of 1Q . Looked everywhere, thought they forgot it. Then I remembered it came last week's order and it's already in the jar.










I'm done for the year..It's Christmas shopping time.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbriar

a Peterson Christmas 2016 model 999... it's sorta a red smooth with a festive green acrylic fishtail stem :smile2:
nice Christmas 2016 pipes.. I like they put out a different Christmas and St Patrick's Day pipe every year and try and get one of each.

sweetbriar


----------



## UBC03

sweetbriar said:


> a Peterson Christmas 2016 model 999... it's sorta a red smooth with a festive green acrylic fishtail stem :smile2:
> nice Christmas 2016 pipes.. I like they put out a different Christmas and St Patrick's Day pipe every year and try and get one of each.
> 
> sweetbriar


Did you get any of c&ds new small batch. I bought some but I'm afraid to open it. Any word on mold?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

UBC03 said:


> Did you get any of c&ds new small batch. I bought some but I'm afraid to open it. Any word on mold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If I bought any C&D tins, I'd be afraid not to open them. :wink2: sad situation that hopefully will be resolved soon, if not already


----------



## UBC03

gtechva said:


> If I bought any C&D tins, I'd be afraid not to open them. :wink2: sad situation that hopefully will be resolved soon, if not already


Point taken..But I loved the CRF and had no mold issues in the least. But you're right, I'm gonna jar it today. After a close inspection of course.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Bought another vintage cob the other week. It's an old H&B with diamond shank that I plan on modding into a bulldog shape when the semester is over.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Bought another vintage cob the other week. It's an old H&B with diamond shank that I plan on modding into a bulldog shape when the semester is over.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Glad to see you around. Also glad to see you're still sliding down this slippery slope. Got into ccs , kinda put the pipe on the back burner. Got around 40 or so waiting to get cleaned up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> Glad to see you around. Also glad to see you're still sliding down this slippery slope. Got into ccs , kinda put the pipe on the back burner. Got around 40 or so waiting to get cleaned up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I did quite the opposite. I was smoking my pipes way more often than the cigars. It's more convenient for my busy schedule. CCs though?! I didn't think the slope could get any steeper for you.


----------



## UBC03

I didn't either but of course it did. When you gotta bunch of people greasin the slide it's hard not to go flyin down the slope.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sweetbriar

no, i haven't got any of the Cornell & Diehl's Small Batch.. i did get a couple tins of the new Christmas Blend, Corn Cob Pipe and A Button Nose, but havent open'm yet.. sorry to hear about moldy , ugh.. 
@UBC03 , wait til ya discover the cob with the bamboo cane stems. tuff to beat as far as tastin' tabak, def better than plastic, acrylic, vulcanite..

sweetbriar


----------



## UBC03

sweetbriar said:


> no, i haven't got any of the Cornell & Diehl's Small Batch.. i did get a couple tins of the new Christmas Blend, Corn Cob Pipe and A Button Nose, but havent open'm yet.. sorry to hear about moldy , ugh..
> 
> @UBC03 , wait til ya discover the cob with the bamboo cane stems. tuff to beat as far as tastin' tabak, def better than plastic, acrylic, vulcanite..
> 
> sweetbriar


I almost bought some of the Christmas blend. Maybe next order. Where can I find these cobs you speak of? I'm on a buying hiatus but exceptions can be made.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbriar

UBC03 said:


> I almost bought some of the Christmas blend. Maybe next order. Where can I find these cobs you speak of? I'm on a buying hiatus but exceptions can be made.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Old Dominion


----------



## UBC03

sweetbriar said:


> Old Dominion


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Bought some Captain Black (white package) to try and a blend from my local tobacconist called Smokin' Pancake. I've been waiting for months for them to restock the pancake blend since its always sold out. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## sweetbriar

UBC03 said:


> Did you get any of c&ds new small batch. I bought some but I'm afraid to open it. Any word on mold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No Sir, didn't get any small batch and only thing i saw about mold with'm/in'm was here at Puff..
I did get some of the Christmas tins, "A Corn Cob Pipe And A Button Nose".. no mold in the one I 
opened and is a tasty Aro, remindin' of Dan's "Blue Note" .. hope ya havin' a good day..

sweetbriar


----------



## UBC03

@sweetbriar..The Carolina red flake, the batch before this one ,was inundated with mold. They actually have refunds on open tins. Mine wasn't moldy and it's really tasty.
But the last batch took awhile to sell. The red flake sold out by the afternoon.

So the corn cob pipe and button nose is worth buying? I have some in my cart but haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Have a good day thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Got this with my beat the dealer voucher.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Moving up from cobs.. dual Rossi


----------



## eliot

Just got a package in the mail. Stocked up on some Carter Hall.


----------



## hawk45

The struggle is real.. 3 fresh off the truck with some Triple Play.


----------



## UBC03

Got this with my beat the dealer voucher.
.









Got a couple of the bamboo stem cobs @sweetbriar talked me into..the New subscriber bonus said one small free gift.. They sent me stuff that has more value than the cobs I bought..Great guys at tobaccopipes.com..
.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Mail call.. got some bacci for me and some pipes for a few buddies to introduce them to the hobby.


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> Mail call.. got some bacci for me and some pipes for a few buddies to introduce them to the hobby.


It's crazy that the small batch stuff is still available..You used to have to order by noon at the latest on day one to get any. The Carolina Red Flake debacle must of really put a damper on small batch sales.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gonna load this little artisan with some ODF for the first time tonight.


----------



## UBC03

I really like the bamboo..nice looking pipe


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> I really like the bamboo..nice looking pipe


This is my first go around with bamboo, something about this one just spoke to me, showed the pics to the wife and she said "let me get that for you"


----------



## Chris80

Where do you guys order from? How do you decide? This is more confusing then cigars we're. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> Where do you guys order from? How do you decide? This is more confusing then cigars we're.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smokingpipes.com is reputable and has great customer service, there are a few other smaller companies I will buy from as well. The bamboo dog is from an independent artisan who only makes a few a year.


----------



## UBC03

Smokingpipes mainly.. Pipes and cigars when it's free shipping , same with CI MMAO and clearance, and just started ordering from tobaccopipes.com...tobaccopipes is more small customer service oriented and free shipping.


----------



## Chris80

I ordered my Rossi 320 through them. It's supposed to be here tomorrow. Trying to decide what to smoke out of it first haha probably this Captains Choice. It's my favorite aromatic so far. It's toasted black cavendish. I get vanilla and marshmallows with a hint of nuts every so often which is awesome and zero tongue bite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonedog

Also just ordered from smokingpipes.com. Top notch service and if you ever pass through their area of South Carolina be sure to stop in. Very friendly and knowledgeable staff. Bring a few pipes because they will let you sample all of the bulk blends they offer.

Order included:
- 100 Savinelli filters
- 8oz Peter Stokkebye _Cube Cut_ (always wanted to try it)
- 2 x 2oz GL Pease _Haddo's Delight_
- MM _General_
- MM _The Marcus_ plus a long unfiltered bit


----------



## gtechva

Recently ordered from MarsCigars.com. While I was off, someone gave me a heads up, Mars had Penzance. Finally snuck up behind a couple of small tins, less than $12 each.


----------



## Chris80

New tobacco to go along with the new pipe. I am absolutely 100% happy with this pipe and tobacco!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Chris80 said:


> New tobacco to go along with the new pipe. I am absolutely 100% happy with this pipe and tobacco!


Purrr-dee pipe!


----------



## Chris80

curmudgeonista said:


> Purrr-dee pipe!


Thank you Jack!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

It's my birthday, so I treated myself to some 965 and Frog Morton's Cellar. I've had the 965 before and loved it, but I'm excited to try my first bowl of FMC. I've heard only good things about it.


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> It's my birthday, so I treated myself to some 965 and Frog Morton's Cellar. I've had the 965 before and loved it, but I'm excited to try my first bowl of FMC. I've heard only good things about it.


Happy Birthday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Happy Birthday @eliot


----------



## UBC03

Happy Birthday..

Good pick up


----------



## eliot

After searching and searching for my ideal pipe, I've finally found it!

A short/stubby bent bulldog/rhodesian meerschaum pipe with a simple ferrule that has a nice bowl to stem size ratio and wide saddle bit.

I don't know the specifics, but it's a Barling and by the end on the month, it will be at my doorstep.


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> After searching and searching for my ideal pipe, I've finally found it!
> 
> A short/stubby bent bulldog/rhodesian meerschaum pipe with a simple ferrule that has a nice bowl to stem size ratio and wide saddle bit.
> 
> I don't know the specifics, but it's a Barling and by the end on the month, it will be at my doorstep.


That's a nice looking pipe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

eliot said:


> After searching and searching for my ideal pipe, I've finally found it!
> 
> A short/stubby bent bulldog/rhodesian meerschaum pipe with a simple ferrule that has a nice bowl to stem size ratio and wide saddle bit.
> 
> I don't know the specifics, but it's a Barling and by the end on the month, it will be at my doorstep.


Sweet! Hope she's a fantastic little smoker for you!


----------



## UBC03

Nice pick up


----------



## DSturg369

Not really "recent" but my latest purchase is from P&C... A couple of new MM Legends, a tub of Hearth & Home's Midtown Series "Prince Andrew", and few 2oz samplings of various match blends to try out. Not disappointed in anything yet.


----------



## Chris80

Is the new bookcase considered a pipe purchase if I'm using it for pipe stuff?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Chris80 said:


> Is the new bookcase considered a pipe purchase if I'm using it for pipe stuff?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!


----------



## jtsarby

Just got this cabinet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wanna' know just how contagious you guys are? I hardly ever smoke my pipes; been maybe 20 years since I smoked them on a regular basis. And I've still got probably 20 or 30 pipes from back then.

But then I see some of you guys, @*hawk45* and @*Chris80* in particular, with all these new Rossi's and I just had to go look at 'em (bastages!). Sure 'nuff found this Rossi Bent Bulldog on-sale at smokingpipes and couldn't resist. What the heck! Picked up some hi-test fuel for it too.


----------



## Chris80

Yea I have another one otw and looking at one more maybe two! I need to stop. I love the 320's. I want the rusticated Hercules 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> Wanna' know just how contagious you guys are? I hardy ever smoke my pipes; been maybe 20 years since I smoked them on a regular basis. And I've still got probably 20 or 30 pipes from back then.
> 
> But then I see some of you guys, @*hawk45* and @*Chris80* in particular, with all these new Rossi's and I just had to go look at 'em (bastages!). Sure 'nuff found this Rossi Bent Bulldog on-sale at smokingpipes and couldn't resist. What the heck! Picked up some hi-test fuel for it too.
> 
> View attachment 100954


I'm just sittin here shakin my head..You never cease to amaze me..


----------



## Joe Sticks

curmudgeonista said:


> Wanna' know just how contagious you guys are? I hardly ever smoke my pipes; been maybe 20 years since I smoked them on a regular basis. And I've still got probably 20 or 30 pipes from back then.
> 
> But then I see some of you guys, @*hawk45* and @*Chris80* in particular, with all these new Rossi's and I just had to go look at 'em (bastages!). Sure 'nuff found this Rossi Bent Bulldog on-sale at smokingpipes and couldn't resist. What the heck! Picked up some hi-test fuel for it too.
> 
> View attachment 100954


Congrats on the nice looking pipe ! Terrific baccy !

Life's way too short, why not enjoy it's small pleasures ?! :smile2:


----------



## Joe Sticks

Here's a recent purchase that I enjoyed during the holidays. It was made by a woman in the U.K. and is a clay pipe based on Dutch and English designs from the 1650s. Forest deer on one side, acorns on the other. It smokes very well. Clays are a great way to get the real taste of the tobacco. In that way they are similar to meerschaum pipes. (Photo is from the maker's website, though I have the same pipe. Her photo shows both sides of it, and I'm feeling too lazy this morning to take my own photos & figure how to crop em together, somehow. My photography skills are . . lacking.)


----------



## hawk45

curmudgeonista said:


> But then I see some of you guys, @*hawk45* and @*Chris80* in particular, with all these new Rossi's and I just had to go look at 'em (bastages!). Sure 'nuff found this Rossi Bent Bulldog on-sale at smokingpipes and couldn't resist. What the heck! Picked up some hi-test fuel for it too.


Nice! I really like that pipe. They are a great value. From what I understand, they are Savinelli's that didn't quite meet their "standards". I'll keep the extra coin (for now). I'm interested to see what you think of that Dunhill.


----------



## droy1958

curmudgeonista said:


> Wanna' know just how contagious you guys are? I hardly ever smoke my pipes; been maybe 20 years since I smoked them on a regular basis. And I've still got probably 20 or 30 pipes from back then.
> 
> But then I see some of you guys, @*hawk45* and @*Chris80* in particular, with all these new Rossi's and I just had to go look at 'em (bastages!). Sure 'nuff found this Rossi Bent Bulldog on-sale at smokingpipes and couldn't resist. What the heck! Picked up some hi-test fuel for it too.
> 
> View attachment 100954


That Royal Yacht is turbo charged! High octane for sure!....


----------



## Chris80

I got sniped real bad on Friday night on eBay for a Savinelli. Ya win some ya lose some. I absolutely love my Rossi and can't wait for the second one to come in. Not looking at one right now I promise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Ordered this pipe and one other Buldog from Mr Brog direct in Poland via England. This is a interesting pipe. 
Really good smoking pipe. Feels really good in my hand. I guess it's the pearwood, all of there pipes have like a cider flavor which seems forever to go away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

hawk45 said:


> Nice! I really like that pipe. They are a great value. From what I understand, they are Savinelli's that didn't quite meet their "standards". I'll keep the extra coin (for now). I'm interested to see what you think of that Dunhill.


I keep packing pipes; but it's all been starts and stops since I dug them back out a few months ago. Maybe something with a decent nic-kick will keep me from reaching for a cigar halfway through the bowl! I hope Royal Yacht lives up to it's rep.


----------



## Chris80

Ok this one I bought off EBay. Cool seller and the price was right. I just got finished cleaning her up.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> I keep packing pipes; but it's all been starts and stops since I dug them back out a few months ago. Maybe something with a decent nic-kick will keep me from reaching for a cigar halfway through the bowl! I hope Royal Yacht lives up to it's rep.


Thought that was Andy Kaufman until I hit play.. Fabulous T-Birds..Nice

Let me know about the vitamin N. I may wanna put it in my rotation.


----------



## hawk45

Gotta grab a few cobs when putting in an order right? I switched a few stems around to get the sizes I wanted.


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> Gotta grab a few cobs when putting in an order right? I switched a few stems around to get the sizes I wanted.


You'll like the Billy Budd


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A while back I was checking out some pipes online, the wife looks over and asked what's that one, it was a Nathan Armentrout, I took a closer look and told her wow, I really like that one. Did some research and liked everything I found.
I walked in this evening and Theresa's got that look on her face and I know something's up, she tells me , why don't you go ahead and order that pipe you've been looking at! I think it took me about two minutes to pull the trigger!


----------



## Chris80

OneStrangeOne said:


> A while back I was checking out some pipes online, the wife looks over and asked what's that one, it was a Nathan Armentrout, I took a closer look and told her wow, I really like that one. Did some research and liked everything I found.
> 
> I walked in this evening and Theresa's got that look on her face and I know something's up, she tells me , why don't you go ahead and order that pipe you've been looking at! I think it took me about two minutes to pull the trigger!


Lucky man you are. I am set on fire every time a package shows up at my door.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Picked up this Barling meer at the post office this morning. I'm sick, but I might have to fire up a bowl anyways.








It came with this bullet/knob tamper too.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Picked up this Barling meer at the post office this morning. I'm sick, but I might have to fire up a bowl anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with this bullet/knob tamper too.


You gonna give it an alcohol scrub? Even "cleaned" estates make me nervous.


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> You gonna give it an alcohol scrub? Even "cleaned" estates make me nervous.


I cleaned out the bit with some alcohol and pipe cleaners. There wasn't much residue. It looks like it was cleaned already. There is a very thin layer of cake buildup and the bowl smells like old books, so I've been scrubbing it down with some dry paper towels. I'm scared to touch the meer with any alcohol though.


----------



## UBC03

I wouldn't worry about the bowl...start scraping meer and your asking for trouble..


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the bowl...start scraping meer and your asking for trouble..


Yeah, I've had some close encounters with the other 2 estate meers that I have. I was using a swiss army knife to shave down the cake. I've been lucky so far, but I'm not gonna risk it with this one. I'll just continue to slowly remove it with napkins.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

eliot said:


> Picked up this Barling meer at the post office this morning. I'm sick, but I might have to fire up a bowl anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with this bullet/knob tamper too.


Damn, that's nice! 
I bid on a couple of meers last weekend, didn't win one tho.
I think I read something about alcohol being bad for meer's.


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Damn, that's nice!
> I bid on a couple of meers last weekend, didn't win one tho.
> I think I read something about alcohol being bad for meer's.


I just use it on the stems..I don't even mess with the bowls anymore. I just sand the cake out..Broke 3 so far, cleaning them... DON'T DROP IT


----------



## Chris80

Man you guys are making me want to buy another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Oh I plucked one up today off eBay. I CANNOT wait for it to get here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> Oh I plucked one up today off eBay. I CANNOT wait for it to get here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMFAO, you've got it bad brother!


----------



## UBC03

it's a sickness..estates are like the crack of P.A.D...


----------



## Chris80

I talked to the seller today too. He put it right in the mail. Was expected Wednesday, nice guy...it should be here Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

He suggests doing a salt treatment. I cannot get everclear here. Still illegal. I was thinking sea or kosher salt and Jameson. Anyone? This is new to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> He suggests doing a salt treatment. I cannot get everclear here. Still illegal. I was thinking sea or kosher salt and Jameson. Anyone? This is new to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kosher is what I use, you can use any high proof alcohol, higher the better. For some reason clear booze seems to leave less aftertaste, I know a few people that use Barcardi 151


----------



## Chris80

OneStrangeOne said:


> Kosher is what I use, you can use any high proof alcohol, higher the better. For some reason clear booze seems to leave less aftertaste, I know a few people that use Barcardi 151


Bacardi I can get. He said he did a couple of cleaners with everclear and cleans up excessive cake. That's when he suggested the salt treatment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

The point of the salt treatment is to leach the old tars from the wood. The tar is what holds the old smells and tastes. The more salt that is in contact with the wood the better the leaching process will be. Thus, the smaller the grains of salt, the more surface contact you will have. 

However, please be further advised that said salt, when packed as it will be in the bowl and shank areas, can expand even unto the point if splitting the briar wood, especially on a narrower walled pipe.


----------



## DSturg369

An alternative method is to use cotton balls. Packed tightly, they will not expand causing damage. However, more than one treatment may be required to get the same results as the aforementioned salt test.


----------



## UBC03

I use course kosher salt. It's easier to clean out. Isopropyl alcohol. Let it dry and then give the inside off the bowl a wipe down with rum.


----------



## Chris80

Cool and thanks guys. When it gets here I'll put some pics up. I'm very excited. May have to sell some cigars but I'm excited hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

So, this is my latest artisan, it's a Nathan Armentrout bent apple. Not only did the wife approve of this, she paid for it!
I decided to pop the top on this tin of 2008 Dunhill Flake to christen it this evening.


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> So, this is my latest artisan, it's a Nathan Armentrout bent apple. Not only did the wife approve of this, she paid for it!
> I decided to pop the top on this tin of 2008 Dunhill Flake to christen it this evening.
> View attachment 102449
> 
> 
> View attachment 102457
> 
> 
> View attachment 102465


Nice..love the add on to the shank..is it maple? Regardless it's a beaut


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@UBC03 good eye, yes it's spalted maple on German Ebonite.


----------



## DSturg369

She's a sweet looking smoker, congrats!


----------



## DSturg369

..... The pipe, I mean.


----------



## Chris80

This came in today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> This came in today...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice pick up


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> nice pick up


Thank you. I hope so :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Think it's about time to start looking at pipe racks...Just sayin..


----------



## Chris80

Pipe racks lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

It's got some major cake low and the well has some crud. Reeks of sweet aromatics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> It's got some major cake low and the well has some crud. Reeks of sweet aromatics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a reamer?


----------



## Chris80

I do. I've never tried to ream yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I'm going to try to ream then do salt



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

They make me nervous...I use the handle of an old spoon..it's curved perfect to get to the bottom and not sharp.


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Thats not even two minutes. Look at that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Thats not even two minutes. Look at that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be afraid to let it dry and do it again.


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Don't be afraid to let it dry and do it again.


My plan is to let it sit 24 hours then I'll post more pics and let y'all tell me if you think o should repeat or smoke it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> My plan is to let it sit 24 hours then I'll post more pics and let y'all tell me if you think o should repeat or smoke it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't need 24 hours..it's gonna take 2..

Between the smell you talked about and the looks of the salt.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> I don't need 24 hours..it's gonna take 2..
> 
> Between the smell you talked about and the looks of the salt.


At least 2


----------



## DSturg369

If using one of those Castleford type reamers (t-handle type) be light handed. They will start taking out the wood pretty quickly. But otherwise they do a great job.


----------



## Chris80

No I just got that small reamer pictured a few lines back. I did get some more out with it. I did as much as I am comfortable with lol. Here's this morning -
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

You did the right thing stopping.. If I get a pita pipe with alot of cake. I'll ream it , then get 220 sandpaper wrap it around a wooden dowel and lightly sand the cake down.


----------



## Chris80

This is nasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Yep..now time to do it all over again..lol

How was the shank? The ones that are packed with tar are the worst. Scrub your @ss off and they never seem to come clean.


----------



## Chris80

The shank was disgusting.







I went ahead and reamed again but this time I also used my Czech tool and got a lot more. There is still some potted cake in there but I'm going to really stop there. I don't want to run the risk of screwing it up majorly. The aromatic smell is still there but no where near as strong as last night. I just blew it all out with air and I'm going to do the salt again. 
The well was bad too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> The shank was disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and reamed again but this time I also used my Czech tool and got a lot more. There is still some potted cake in there but I'm going to really stop there. I don't want to run the risk of screwing it up majorly. The aromatic smell is still there but no where near as strong as last night. I just blew it all out with air and I'm going to do the salt again.
> The well was bad too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the world of fixing up other people's neglected crap. When it's finished it's all worth it. Wait till you get into banding, stem replacing, and dyeing pipes...Then the fun begins


----------



## Chris80

Noooooooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Actually I've thought about stripping the finish off of one and doing a different stain....just thought though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

This is the second salt treatment. When I get home from work I'll clean it out and see if it'll need a third salting. Is there such a thing as to many salt treatments?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> This is the second salt treatment. When I get home from work I'll clean it out and see if it'll need a third salting. Is there such a thing as to many salt treatments?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe, 
There is a theory that the salt leaches out more than just oils and tar, silicates? The clam is that these are what helps make briar fire resistant, not sure how much of it I buy into. I have done 4-5 in a row with no ill effects. A salt bath is not recommended as routine maintenance, it's more of a once every 6 months to a year thing as needed.
Don't forget to wash the pipe out after your done, water will not hurt it.


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Maybe,
> There is a theory that the salt leaches out more than just oils and tar, silicates? The clam is that these are what helps make briar fire resistant, not sure how much of it I buy into. I have done 4-5 in a row with no ill effects. A salt bath is not recommended as routine maintenance, it's more of a once every 6 months to a year thing as needed.
> Don't forget to wash the pipe out after your done, water will not hurt it.


I don't actually wash mine out. What I do is wet a paper towel with rum and wipe it out. Then I get a regular pipe cleaner, double it over, soak it in rum and wipe out the bowl and shank. It's kinda like washing it out and sweetening it at the same time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> I don't actually wash mine out. What I do is wet a paper towel with rum and wipe it out. Then I get a regular pipe cleaner, double it over, soak it in rum and wipe out the bowl and shank. It's kinda like washing it out and sweetening it at the same time.


Yep, there are many paths to the same destination, neither the wife or me drink so the only alcohol I keep at the house is a small bottle of everclear in the maintenance/restoration box.
I was a bit skeptical about using water for a long time but I've done enough research and talked to enough experienced pipers that I don't worry about it anymore, I believe that briar is dense enough that you would have to soak a pipe for a couple of days to get it to absorb anything.


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yep, there are many paths to the same destination, neither the wife or me drink so the only alcohol I keep at the house is a small bottle of everclear in the maintenance/restoration box.
> I was a bit skeptical about using water for a long time but I've done enough research and talked to enough experienced pipers that I don't worry about it anymore, I believe that briar is dense enough that you would have to soak a pipe for a couple of days to get it to absorb anything.


Ya , from what I heard it's fine to use water and you're right there's tons of ways to get to the same destination. That's what cool about piping and restoration. There's always so much to learn it's never the same old ,same old. Even packing and lighting has dozens of options.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

This is my latest. It is a BriarWorks Icarus Smooth Volcano. I love the lines on it. It reminds me of something Japanese. My oply complaint is the stem is a little loose, but a couple of rubs of Beeswax will take care of that!!! I look forward to christening it later on with some Carter Hall. I love using that to help break a pipe in.


----------



## UBC03

Great looking pipe..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nice, looks like it will be comfortable, hope it smokes great for you!


----------



## Chris80

That's a bad a** pipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> That's a bad a** pipe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me guess..you just ordered two.lol


----------



## Chris80

Noooooo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Ok I just wiped the inside of his with Rum. What now? Let it sit for a week?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Noooooo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you're gettin over that case of PAD?


----------



## Chris80

Nope just waiting for a paycheck buwahahahahaha all my bills are paid but had to get an unexpected plane ticket long story. Pipes are keeping my mind off of things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

They are good for taking your mind off of things..


----------



## Chris80

Yes they are. Just trying to keep moving along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> Yes they are. Just trying to keep moving along.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope everything turns out well for you,
As far as your pipe goes, I generally will let it sit at least overnight, in theory once you no longer taste alcohol on a dry draw it's good to go.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Chris80 said:


> Ok I just wiped the inside of his with Rum. What now? Let it sit for a week?


I don't know anything about restoring pipes, but I'd say it's silly to let that bottle of rum sit for a week before you drink it. >


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Ok I just wiped the inside of his with Rum. What now? Let it sit for a week?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A day or two. it'll be dry. But let it sit as long as YOU think it needs. You can tell if it's still wet.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

I just ordered a tin of Drew Estate Grand Central. I'm excited to try a pipe tobacco by these guys. Anyone have any experience with it? Any reviews would be great!


----------



## DSturg369

Haven't tried any yet either, but I'm also curious about the new cigar blends.


----------



## DSturg369

24 to 48 hours should be fine, depending on how wet she got and the humidity in your home. A short time in a warm oven might not hurt much.


----------



## UBC03

It's been a while since I had some, but central park stroll is part of my regular rotation..CI has most of the DE blends for 6$ and free shipping.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

cigarsinmypipe said:


> I just ordered a tin of Drew Estate Grand Central. I'm excited to try a pipe tobacco by these guys. Anyone have any experience with it? Any reviews would be great!


I haven't tried the Grand Central, my experience with other DE blends is that they use a good quality tobacco, I like the Gatsby luxury Flake, Toasted Black Cavendish and Heirloom Cherry, these are lightly toppled instead of heavily cased so the tobacco taste is still there.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I smoked a bowl in the Icarus yesterday. Just some Carter Hall. I think someone here recommended it to me once for breaking in pipes, I have been using it for that ever since. Though it is a good all around smoke. The pipe smokes nice and feels great in the mouth. Very happy with the purchase.

But just to show how far off the wagon I have fallen, here is yesterday's mail....










It is a Dagner Corn Cob Poker and a Dagner P6 Bulldog. The Cob is a neat little design. I think it is nice that Missouri Meerschaum is working with others on new designs. The distressed finish on the bulldog looks cool too. But I liked the Carbon Fiber band on it the most. I will try out the Bulldog later.

Nothing is expected in today's mail. It looks like the next couple of months could be rough ones. My custom meer order seems to be taking shape. There are a couple of other pipes I am looking at purchasing. I also may commission a custom Briar.

Does the Betty Ford Clinic have a PAD wing?


----------



## cigarsinmypipe

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't tried the Grand Central, my experience with other DE blends is that they use a good quality tobacco, I like the Gatsby luxury Flake, Toasted Black Cavendish and Heirloom Cherry, these are lightly toppled instead of heavily cased so the tobacco taste is still there.


Thanks for the info. I was hoping that they might deliver a more substantial smoke. This is very encouraging indeed!


----------



## Chris80

Here she is. I like the was this little project turned out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Here she is. I like the was this little project turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmantex

Got myself a new MM Country Gentleman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Continuing my English/Scottish tour...


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not impressed with the Paragon so far. It's great for stems but not doing much for the shine. 2 coats hazed over. 3 pipes. Well one looks ok. Still dull.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> I am not impressed with the Paragon so far. It's great for stems but not doing much for the shine. 2 coats hazed over. 3 pipes. Well one looks ok. Still dull.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's difficult too get a good shine by hand, nothing wrong with a satin finish.


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> I am not impressed with the Paragon so far. It's great for stems but not doing much for the shine. 2 coats hazed over. 3 pipes. Well one looks ok. Still dull.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't have buffers, I sometimes use a variable speed dremel with unstitched layered buffing wheels. Low speed of course. I use it when I have a carved pipe and can't get the wax out of the crevices with a Q-tip.


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> I am not impressed with the Paragon so far. It's great for stems but not doing much for the shine. 2 coats hazed over. 3 pipes. Well one looks ok. Still dull.


I have a hard time getting my cobs shinny too. :grin2:


----------



## katclix

I didn't realize that I would have to work a part time job to support my pipe habit... Can certainly be an expensive hobby...


----------



## Chris80

katclix said:


> I didn't realize that I would have to work a part time job to support my pipe habit... Can certainly be an expensive hobby...


I had to get a second full time job to support mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Look what showed up today 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Chris80 said:


> Look what showed up today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez, good for you. That's a looker.


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Look what showed up today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So do you get the shakes if don't buy a pipe a week...PAD ANONYMOUS?


----------



## Chris80

gtechva said:


> Geez, good for you. That's a looker.


Thank you! It really is beautiful. It's super clean to. It looks like very few bowls have been through it. Thank god it doesn't smell like it would gag a maggot. Seriously. Very few bowls. Plus, I have been wanting to try Haunted Bookshop for a while now too. I'll take some better pictures tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> So do you get the shakes if don't buy a pipe a week...PAD ANONYMOUS?


I plead the 5th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katclix

Chris80 said:


> Look what showed up today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful specimen! Can I ask where you picked it up?


----------



## Chris80

katclix said:


> Beautiful specimen! Can I ask where you picked it up?


Thank you! I got it from smokingpipes.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katclix

Just made my first ebay PAD purchase... A very sharp looking Jobey Asti. And if I ever figure out how to post pictures on here, I'll show it to you...lol


----------



## katclix

Chris80 said:


> Thank you! I got it from smokingpipes.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't say... I've heard good things about them, so I tried them out with a Calabresi Smooth Bent Dublin.

SOMEBODY STOP ME!! =-O


----------



## Chris80

katclix said:


> You don't say... I've heard good things about them, so I tried them out with a Calabresi Smooth Bent Dublin.
> 
> SOMEBODY STOP ME!! =-O


Good luck with it! May it bring you many years of great enjoyment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katclix

*Jobey Asti*

I think I've figured it out...


----------



## Calabash Guy

How about that 

CPW Calabash Gourd Pipes with Turkish Block Meerschaum


----------



## Chris80

Calabash Guy said:


> How about that
> 
> CPW Calabash Gourd Pipes with Turkish Block Meerschaum


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katclix

*Familiar?*

Anybody familiar with this pipe maker l found on Pbay?

PIPE MARIO GRANDI BRIAR

I'm trying REALLY hard not to do IT.... >


----------



## OneStrangeOne

katclix said:


> Anybody familiar with this pipe maker l found on Pbay?
> 
> PIPE MARIO GRANDI BRIAR
> 
> I'm trying REALLY hard not to do IT.... >


I'm not familiar with the brand myself, found this though.

Mario Grandi
The Mario Grandi line was created in late 2006 by Aldo Pierluigi and his family as a sub-brand of their mainstay brand Mastro Beraldi.
Mario Grandi often show unusual and imaginative shapes - some really take getting used to. Every now and then you may find a pipe with some minor negligence concerning the workmanship. To give an example: the shank / stem junction sometimes shows a little split. Even though the quality is generally very high and you will hardly find any other (mainly) hand-crafted pipes at such affordable prices.

Link:
Mario Grandi - Pipedia

Mastro Beraldi
Aldo Pierluigi emerged as a pipemaker around 1976/77. He stamped his earlier freehand pipes "Per mei amici" (For my friends). As it seems, Pierluigi chose a more commercialised way of pipemaking by creating the Mastro Beraldi line, which is mainly offered in the United States. This is not to say that these pipes are of infirior quality!
Citation from the homepage:
"Mastro Beraldi pipes are completely hand crafted by Aldo Pierluigi and his family who has been making pipes in Rome since the '70s using artisan's techniques and tools.
The experience acquired in the last 30 years led to the realization of this line of hand made pipes, different one from the others, with the aim of offering to the smokers a high quality product at an excellent price.
The briar wood is Italian and is carefully selected and aged.
The mouthpiece, also by Italian factories, is made of ebonite of the best quality internally strengthened with a special pin to protect against breakage. The finishing touches are obtained with new water colours and varnish.
The rings, trimmings, accessories and packages are individually designed to complement each unique pattern. For the typical manifacture and the selected and used materials we guarantee that this pipe is a totally hand made, made in Italy and ecological product."

link
Mastro Beraldi - Pipedia

OldToby.com • View topic - Interview with Aldo Pierluigi


----------



## Bird-Dog

Just picked up a couple of nice Savinellis from @Adam on a WTS. Great looking pipes (my lousy pics don't do them justice). I'm guessing they've each only had one or two bowls run through them. Really excellent condition.

And he has a few more left to sell...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/239113-last-5-pipes-sale.html


----------



## Bird-Dog

Package just arrived from @*Rock31*'s fundraising deal for *Cigars (and Pipes) for the Troops!* What a phenomenal value! Thanks @*Rock31*! Thanks for the deal, and thanks for taking such good care of our military BOTL's.

If you haven't gotten in on this yet and have the least interest in all-day, every-day OTC's, you should. Look at the pic. That's $19 worth, delivered. That's what I said, NINETEEN DOLLARS !!! How can you go wrong? Looks like about 50 oz... so, around 38 cents an ounce or $6.00 a lb. SIX DOLLARS A POUND! And such a worthy cause.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/239161-wts-captain-black.html

Yes it's mostly OTC, but so what? I used to smoke the heck out of Captain Black Gold (and apparently will again ) and I'm a sucker for most anything cherry so I thought I'd give the CB Red a try. The bulk is Lane 1-Q. And it's all got some age on it already.









A question for you guys, though. Mine is primarily going to be laid down as insurance against leaner days down the road. I've never done much in the way of cellaring in the past other than tossing a few sealed tins aside. I have started jarring some bulk, but only recently. So, what do I do with the pouches? Can I leave them as-is, maybe in a tupper? Or do I need to empty them into Mason jars? Note, they have at least 4-years on 'em already in the pouch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

curmudgeonista said:


> Package just arrived from @Rock31's fundraising deal for *Cigars (and Pipes) for the Troops!* What a phenomenal deal! Thanks @Rock31! Thanks for the deal, and thanks for taking such good care of our military BOTL's.
> 
> If you haven't gotten in on this yet and have the least interest in all-day, every-day OTC's, you should. Look at the pic. That's $19 worth, delivered. That's what I said, NINETEEN DOLLARS !!! How can you go wrong? Looks like about 50 oz... so, around 38 cents an ounce or $6.00 a lb. SIX DOLLARS A POUND! And the proceeds go to such a good cause.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/239161-wts-captain-black.html
> 
> Yes it's mostly OTC, but so what? I used to smoke the heck out of Captain Black Gold (and apparently will again someday) and I'm a sucker for most anything cherry so I thought I'd give the CB Red a try. The bulk is Lane 1-Q. And it's all got some age on it already.
> 
> View attachment 105745
> 
> 
> A question for you guys, though. Mine is primarily going to be laid down as insurance against leaner days down the road. I've never done much in the way of cellaring in the past other than tossing a few sealed tins aside. I have started jarring some bulk, but only recently. So, what do I do with the pouches? Can I leave them as-is, maybe in a tupper? Or do I need to empty them into Mason jars? Note, they have at least 4-years on 'em already in the pouch.


That's a heckuva deal right there!
They most likely will keep just fine "as is" I would probably use Tupperware simply for the convenience, easily fit on a closet shelf or under the bed etc.


----------



## UBC03

Pm sent to @Rock31


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Had 2.25 pounds of Bulk blends and MM Devil's Acorn and Markus corn cob pipes arrive yesterday.


----------



## UBC03

@Chris80 ..haven't seen ya buy anything in awhile. Don't think you have a pocket pipe..smaller version of reg pipe.. I have a few, they're nice for quick errands. 
https://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobile/p/baraccini-pocket-pipes-pipes/1499955/


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> @Chris80 ..haven't seen ya buy anything in awhile. Don't think you have a pocket pipe..smaller version of reg pipe.. I have a few, they're nice for quick errands.
> https://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobile/p/baraccini-pocket-pipes-pipes/1499955/


I have been so busy at work I have been lucky to be able come home for a few hours lol. Thank you for thinking of me....been wanting an anse but I will be heading right over to the sight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Ok yea so I went ahead and grabbed one plus a tub of blending Latakia and Perique. Going to try some blending with some cavendish and some burley. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Ok yea so I went ahead and grabbed one plus a tub of blending Latakia and Perique. Going to try some blending with some cavendish and some burley.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do what I can to "help"


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Here are my IPsD purchases:

Savinelli 2014 St. Nicholas 207 / Nice reddish black color with a festive ring. My first Christmas Pipe!










Savinelli smooth Porto Cervo 806 - Elegant lumberman pipe. Just beautiful, I cannot wait to break it in!!!


----------



## Father Goose

These arrived recently and maybe another few on the way 

- Sasieni 4Dot Ruff Root Dark #7
- Stanwell Featherweight 107, brown
- Savinelli Petite 402, natural


----------



## JustJoshua

MrZ


----------



## JustJoshua

JustJoshua said:


> MrZ


MM cob pipe some sutliff cp6 and some El cheapo stuff to learn with. New to pipes, gotta get the ball rolling!

MrZ


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

Prince Albert from local smoke shop and the order from p&c finally arrived!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

This is an Albin Pipe from Poland I bought in Ebay. Smoking some Old Joe Krantz in it right now. It smokes cool with a good draw and looks nice. Bowl is coated and pretty deep. Good sandblast and finish. Acrylic with a Derlin tennon that takes a filter. I would prefer a non-filter I won it for $32 plus $15 shipping from Poland. I would say not bad for the money.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Stopped at the grocery store on the way home from work to pick up a few things. They have a clearance table up front near the check outs. I missed it at first glance, but there was a 14 oz. tub of Carter Hall. the top of the tin was cracked, but the contents were fine. I transferred it into a big baggie for now. I will find a jar for it. But 14 oz. for $8.50 is a pretty good deal. I just wish I had kept an enmpty tub now.

I have my Cob Nation 2017 POY on the way in the next couple of days and a Savinelli and the above Albin pipe in the break in process. So it might not last all that long!!!


----------



## JustJoshua

Busy day today but was able to run into the Smokehaus in Dayton Va and they have one heck of a cool staff and great selection of tobaccos be it cigars or pipes they got you covered! Been a few years since I walked in their but I see me going back very soon! Happy weekend all!


----------



## eliot

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I have my Cob Nation 2017 POY on the way in the next couple of days and a Savinelli and the above Albin pipe in the break in process. So it might not last all that long!!!


Just got my Nation POTY today! I bought a cob cigar too, but the finish is a little rough.


----------



## JustJoshua

Another POTY arrival! Very pleased with mine.


----------



## mark.dembek

My Beraldi Canadian a little over a week ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

Going to hell I am. Got this with my patriot pipe from p&c today. Ordered it this past Saturday and arrived today. My feb order is still in the twilight zone somewhere apparently.


----------



## JustJoshua

MrZ


----------



## UBC03

JustJoshua said:


> MrZ


Nice


----------



## JustJoshua

UBC03 said:


> Nice


Thank you kindly

MrZ


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JustJoshua said:


> MrZ


Sweet looking pipe! I hope she smokes as good as she looks!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Recently picked up this unsmoked monster meer estate, that's a Nording Freehand for scale, does this count as a churchwarden? As best as I can tell it's block meercham.


----------



## mark.dembek

My new purple poker from Dragon Briar


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Recently picked up this unsmoked monster meer estate, that's a Nording Freehand for scale, does this count as a churchwarden? As best as I can tell it's block meercham.
> View attachment 110778
> 
> 
> View attachment 110786


The definition says 9-16"...Looks like one to me.


----------



## hawk45

Mail call.... feeling a little flaky..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

hawk45 said:


> Mail call.... feeling a little flaky..


Looking good!


----------



## hawk45

Another mail call... Flakeyness continues..


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> Another mail call... Flakeyness continues..


You weren't joking about the flake buying spree that for sure.


----------



## ADRUNKK

hawk45 said:


> Another mail call... Flakeyness continues..


You might wanna get some Head and Shoulders for them flakes.


----------



## hawk45

UBC03 said:


> You weren't joking about the flake buying spree that for sure.


Have one more inbound. Ol' slippery slope. And Spring is here.. need those light flakes.


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> Have one more inbound. Ol' slippery slope. And Spring is here.. need those light flakes.


I saw some Dunhill in there..Don't know if you noticed but smokingpipes is running a buy 3 get 1 free till the end of March...Just sayin. Gotta get myself some more royal yacht.


----------



## hawk45

UBC03 said:


> I saw some Dunhill in there..Don't know if you noticed but smokingpipes is running a buy 3 get 1 free till the end of March...Just sayin. Gotta get myself some more royal yacht.


Yep, that is where it's coming from.. I've about got my Dunhill collection complete.


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> Yep, that is where it's coming from.. I've about got my Dunhill collection complete.


I saw the smokingpipes logo in the bullseye..that's what made me think of it


----------



## hawk45

UBC03 said:


> I saw the smokingpipes logo in the bullseye..that's what made me think of it


I take it back, it's coming from Pipes and Cigars.. they have the same special (Buy 3 get 1 free).


----------



## hawk45

Well part of my order made it.. The Reiner Golden and SG St.James Flake (and my pipe cleaners) didn't make it. Not sure what's up with Pipes & Cigars shipping and inventory. You'd think if it's available and you put in your cart and check-out, you'd get it. SMH...

Anyway, here is what did make it..










Trying out the Marlin Flake in a bit. Beautiful dark flakes.


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> Well part of my order made it.. The Reiner Golden and SG St.James Flake (and my pipe cleaners) didn't make it. Not sure what's up with Pipes & Cigars shipping and inventory. You'd think if it's available and you put in your cart and check-out, you'd get it. SMH...
> 
> Anyway, here is what did make it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the Marlin Flake in a bit. Beautiful dark flakes.


P&C Is still having shipping issues then? That sucks tight they and CI had things rolling. Guess it's taking more time than I thought it would.


----------



## JustJoshua

Small p&c order placed yesterday and it arrived today!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

hawk45 said:


> Well part of my order made it.. The Reiner Golden and SG St.James Flake (and my pipe cleaners) didn't make it. Not sure what's up with Pipes & Cigars shipping and inventory. You'd think if it's available and you put in your cart and check-out, you'd get it. SMH...
> 
> Anyway, here is what did make it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the Marlin Flake in a bit. Beautiful dark flakes.


Let us know what you think about the Ye olde sign, it one I haven't tried yet. That Marlin Flake says 'for gentlemen only' are you sure you qualify?


----------



## hawk45

OneStrangeOne said:


> Let us know what you think about the Ye olde sign, it one I haven't tried yet. That Marlin Flake says 'for gentlemen only' are you sure you qualify?


Ha! My "gentlemen-ness" depends on the company. I'll post my thought on the YOS when I have a chance to try it. With the haul that just arrived, it may be a while.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Finally got around to breaking in the 2017 Corn Cob Nation Pipe today at the Upstate Pipe Club meeting. I was able to get some NOS tins or Orlik Golden Sliced with at least several years of age in them as well as a tin of PS English Opulence, My B&M found an old shipment in their storeroom that dates back,a while. I sampled a flake and decided to get three tins. I also sampled a bowl of the Opulence, it has been discontinued for a while. Lets just say some age can make a so so blend something special. Nice find!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Finally got around to breaking in the 2017 Corn Cob Nation Pipe today at the Upstate Pipe Club meeting. I was able to get some NOS tins or Orlik Golden Sliced with at least several years of age in them as well as a tin of PS English Opulence, My B&M found an old shipment in their storeroom that dates back,a while. I sampled a flake and decided to get three tins. I also sampled a bowl of the Opulence, it has been discontinued for a while. Lets just say some age can make a so so blend something special. Nice find!!


Nice pickup!


----------



## UBC03

Picked up a tin of royal yacht.. @curmudgeonista got me hooked..great blend, vitamin n to spare.









I forgot. I bought it with my 10$ voucher from beat the dealer.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

This one finally arrived. Can't wait..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> Picked up a tin of royal yacht.. @curmudgeonista got me hooked..great blend, vitamin n to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot. I bought it with my 10$ voucher from beat the dealer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Nice!

I'm glad you posted this! I had almost forgot Brown is supposed to drop of a box this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@UBC03, 
Do you know about when Dunhill changed the labeling on the RY tin's? 
I was kinda bored last week and decided to put all my Dunhill together in one cabinet and noticed that some are different.


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> @UBC03,
> Do you know about when Dunhill changed the labeling on the RY tin's?
> I was kinda bored last week and decided to put all my Dunhill together in one cabinet and noticed that some are different.


No idea .I wasn't a big Dunhill fan (just emp and nightcap) until @curmudgeonista sent me a sample of this.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> No idea .I wasn't a big Dunhill fan (just emp and nightcap) until @*curmudgeonista* sent me a sample of this.


No idea here either. I just bought it for the first time earlier this year because it's supposed to be very strong. And, not being much up to speed with my piping lately, I had to send some to Dino to find out if it was any good or not. :grin2:


----------



## phatmax

I just ordered a 250 of Dan's Black Velvet.

Trying to get blends that balance actual taste with a room note that is not offensive. Interestingly, as an aside, my fiancee` noticed that some blends smell decent in close proximity, but a couple rooms away get a bit of a different (and sometimes funky) note...


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## mark.dembek

My new S&R Jumbo Freehand. Breaking it in with some Frogmorton on the Bayou.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Can't seem to pass on the small batch from c&d









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Savinelli Joker 320 KS and 8oz Scottie's Butternut Burley from Pipes and Cigars:










And the Goodie Box that came with the over $100 purchase: The pipe is a Casillero and smokes pretty well. It is just a $10 basket pipe. Only gripe is it is tough getting a cleaner through it. But it will be a nice little smoker or Aromatics. I just hate smoking aromatics in an expensive pipe due to the ghosting. The Jester is pretty for RYO Cigs, I will probably just toss it. I will save the John Bull and Stanwell. I guess I will try the Smokers Pride one of these days.










I had one of those Acid Cigarillos . That was a mistake. My apartment smelled like freaking a headshop. I would have taken it to the Patio but I was worried a Phish Concert would break out.


----------



## NightFish

Some favorites and some new ones to try.


----------



## UBC03

NightFish said:


> Some favorites and some new ones to try.


Told you that slope was slippery...AND STEEP

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

I'm excited about this one.
Does anybody know what the "11-6" written on the label means? Is that a date? 6 ounces maybe, but 11?


----------



## UBC03

NightFish said:


> I'm excited about this one.
> Does anybody know what the "11-6" written on the label means? Is that a date? 6 ounces maybe, but 11?


11-6 is an ancient mark used by the druid tobbaconists to identify their individual blends....

Nope, no idea.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Picked these up from p&c.... 8.99 for both.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Those little MM noseburners are nice. Great choice!!!


----------



## Thig

This is my first pipe purchase so I guess it qualifies for now as my first and latest. I have jumped into this head first.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Thig said:


> This is my first pipe purchase so I guess it qualifies for now as my first and latest. I have jumped into this head first.


Nice pickup!


----------



## NightFish

Thig said:


> This is my first pipe purchase so I guess it qualifies for now as my first and latest. I have jumped into this head first.


Looing good! Great tobacco choices IMO.
Let us know how it goes.
Which pipe is that?


----------



## UBC03

NightFish said:


> Looing good! Great choices IMO.
> Let us know how it goes.
> Which pipe is that?


Am I the only one that doesn't like the Elizabethan mixture.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like the Elizabethan mixture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yep, 
Is it the Perique or the VA's you don't like? Are there other vaper's that you do like? Just curious.


----------



## NightFish

UBC03 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like the Elizabethan mixture.


probably ... what don't you like about it?


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yep,
> Is it the Perique or the VA's you don't like? Are there other vaper's that you do like? Just curious.


It's the perfume taste on the initial char...965 has a bit, but the Elizabethan was overwhelming to me..it was like riding in a car with my great aunt..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

NightFish said:


> Looing good! Great tobacco choices IMO.
> Let us know how it goes.
> Which pipe is that?


It is a Savinelli Acrobaleno Smooth Blue #626.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

NightFish said:


> Looing good! Great tobacco choices IMO.
> Let us know how it goes.
> Which pipe is that?


The bag is Shortcut to Mushrooms.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Alpedhuez55

Not that I need another new pipe...but I just snagged this on the Bay. It is a Johs Part Rusticated freehand. I ended up getting it for $46 shipped. That is about half off of retail for his pipes. I actually smoke my Johs Club Stoagie pipe a lot. It is nice to add another one to the rack at a good price!!!


----------



## Drew.m.chan

Mine were all from pipes and cigars.com
- Torino simpatico bent egg briar pipe $50
- Mac barren 7 seas
- Macbarren vanilla flake
- Cao Bella vanilla
- Macanudo pipe tobacco
- Davidoff red mixture
- and some vanilla flavored tobacco by the oz


----------



## NightFish

Saw these on the shelf today at a local drug store and couldn't help but throw 'em in my cart. I'm actually excited to see what they're all about. Not expecting anything mind blowing of course but at least I'll know what people are talking about.


----------



## MattT

My only purchases so far...

Frog Mortons Cellar
Dunhill Nightcap
Cult Blood Red Moon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MattT said:


> My only purchases so far...
> 
> Frog Mortons Cellar
> Dunhill Nightcap
> Cult Blood Red Moon


Not a bad start!


----------



## MattT

OneStrangeOne said:


> Not a bad start!


Love the BRM! Nightcap isn't bad either. Don't really Care for the FM Cellar. Was kinda bummed being a bourbon drinker...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Saw these on the shelf today at a local drug store and couldn't help but throw 'em in my cart. I'm actually excited to see what they're all about. Not expecting anything mind blowing of course but at least I'll know what people are talking about.


When I was a kid my dad swore by Prince Albert.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

MattT said:


> My only purchases so far...
> 
> Frog Mortons Cellar
> Dunhill Nightcap
> Cult Blood Red Moon


Early morning pipe
Old Joe Krantz or Billy Budd 
Royal yacht(my new favorite)
Aromatic- DE Seventh Avenue Blonde

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

UBC03 said:


> Early morning pipe
> Old Joe Krantz or Billy Budd
> Royal yacht(my new favorite)
> Aromatic- DE Seventh Avenue Blonde
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


How's early morning pipe, thought about getting a tin.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

It was my favorite until @curmudgeonista sent me some royal yacht.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> It was my favorite until @*curmudgeonista* sent me some royal yacht.


That bastige!


----------



## NightFish

MattT said:


> How's early morning pipe, thought about getting a tin.


Do it. It's a good one. It's been around for over 100 years for a reason. I think it's one of those classic blends that every pipe smoker should be familiar with even if it doesn't wind up being one of their favorites. It's the only Oriental forward blend that I've smoked (has some latakia and verginia too) and makes want to try some more.
Anybody have any other Oriental blend suggestions?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Do it. It's a good one. It's been around for over 100 years for a reason. I think it's one of those classic blends that every pipe smoker should be familiar with even if it doesn't wind up being one of their favorites. It's the only Oriental forward blend that I've smoked (has some latakia and verginia too) and makes want to try some more.
> Anybody have any other Oriental blend suggestions?


McClellands #2045 (bulk) is one I like, maybe take a look at McClellands Grand Oriental line, I've been working on a tin of the Drama Reserve and like it quite a bit.


----------



## ebnash

*A Week in Review*

In the last week, I've had a bit of a haul starting up with Pipes. This all of it including today's shipment


----------



## UBC03

Yep I'd say that's a bit of s haul

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Nice. You certainly dove into it.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Looks like you're off to a good start! Your cigar stash will appreciate the distraction.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LoL, jumped head first eh! 👍


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, jumped head first eh! &#128077;


Sadly, I know no other way. I am my best friend and worst enemy!


----------



## Alrightdriver

ebnash said:


> Sadly, I know no other way. I am my best friend and worst enemy!


It's the only way to really dive in lol.

I'm planning something similar but I'll have to do it in stages. Otherwise these gars will never get any rest lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I guess Johs Pipes are kind of like Lay's Potato Chips for me...I just can't stop at one. This is waiting for me in my mailbox when In get home:










I have not ruled out another one either. There are a few Sandblast pipes I have my eye on.


----------



## Thig

Nice looking pipe.


----------



## Bpo87

Just bought a H. Wiebe Radiator Pipe. Can't wait till it gets here this weekend. This is my first official pipe purchase. I've got my eye on a couple more from Danger Pipes that will hopefully be on order this weekend! Will Also be picking up a Zippo pipe lighter.


----------



## UBC03

Bpo87 said:


> Just bought a H. Wiebe Radiator Pipe. Can't wait till it gets here this weekend. This is my first official pipe purchase. I've got my eye on a couple more from Danger Pipes that will hopefully be on order this weekend! Will Also be picking up a Zippo pipe lighter.


Dagners are having a sale this weekend. As far as the Zippo I just picked up a nib pipe lighter for under 10$ on flea bay. I also saw a few more under retail.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Bpo87 said:


> Just bought a H. Wiebe Radiator Pipe. Can't wait till it gets here this weekend. This is my first official pipe purchase. I've got my eye on a couple more from Danger Pipes that will hopefully be on order this weekend! Will Also be picking up a Zippo pipe lighter.


I have a couple of Dagners, a cob and a carbon ring bulldog. They are both good pipes. I love some of his designs, but I think the briar pipes are getting a little pricey though. I would love them in the $40-75 price range for an Italian factory made pipe. But when you get to $80 you get into entry level Stanwell, Savinelli and Peterson pipes which will have better fit and finish. I like the little anse pipe...but for $20 more you can get an actual artisan pipe like this from Heisenberg Pipes.










There are a few pipe sellers from the YTPC doing the same thing. But I think Dagner puts a lot more thought into his designs and materials than some of the others. I would definitely buy another Dagner, but the design will really need to grab me.


----------



## ebnash

I'm in the Portland area traveling for work and yesterday and I decided to go track down 82nd Ave Pipe and Tobacco shop and boy am I glad I did. Driving up and seeing the part of town it's in, I had low expectations. Looked like you typical skanky head shop. Walking in the front door, your immediately standing in front of a very large case of proper tobacco pipes of all ranges. Lined up along the ceiling and around the top of the case are loads of pipe tins, pouches, cans and jars of bulk. The largest selection I've ever seen. Even have a binder on the counter to thumb through listing all the available tins in the shop. They sell fine cigars, all kinds of tobaccos, and of course glass paraphernalia. I was extremely impressed at the cleanliness and quality of employees. It did not wreak of petrulia or anything else. They had a nice little lounge area to smoke a cigar or pipe. 

While there, I only made a small purchase of a pouch of Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey as I have yet to have any of the whiskey topped tobaccos and I figured this would be an easy intro. 

I can't wait to be back in the area with a little more time to hangout and have smoke there. 

AAAA++++ shop and knowledgeable, friendly, normal (by Portland standards) folks! 

I guess I should copy and paste this into a Yelp review for them.


----------



## MattT

Just arrived yesterday. Question though, what's the consensus with aromatics in Cobs and Briars. Should I be using one exclusively in one pipe? Which one? Or is it a matter of personal preference?









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MattT said:


> Just arrived yesterday. Question though, what's the consensus with aromatics in Cobs and Briars. Should I be using one exclusively in one pipe? Which one? Or is it a matter of personal preference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


It's mostly personal preference, Aro's don't always play nicely with other genres so it's usually better to keep them separate YMMV
I have a few briars dedicated to aromatics but this is where cobs are really great, they don't ghost as easily so you can try a lot of different blends out of one pipe.

Tip of the day, if your cob does start to get sour or funky even after you've cleaned it simply scrape the bowl and set it outside in the sunshine for a few hours, it will be fresh as new! (Almost)


----------



## UBC03

MattT said:


> Just arrived yesterday. Question though, what's the consensus with aromatics in Cobs and Briars. Should I be using one exclusively in one pipe? Which one? Or is it a matter of personal preference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Unless you can taste a hint of this our a subtle nuance of that, I wouldn't worry too much..personally if it doesn't kick me in the face I don't notice. So I guess I'm "lucky"...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bpo87

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I have a couple of Dagners, a cob and a carbon ring bulldog. They are both good pipes. I love some of his designs, but I think the briar pipes are getting a little pricey though. I would love them in the $40-75 price range for an Italian factory made pipe. But when you get to $80 you get into entry level Stanwell, Savinelli and Peterson pipes which will have better fit and finish. I like the little anse pipe...but for $20 more you can get an actual artisan pipe like this from Heisenberg Pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few pipe sellers from the YTPC doing the same thing. But I think Dagner puts a lot more thought into his designs and materials than some of the others. I would definitely buy another Dagner, but the design will really need to grab me.


I don't love all of the designs. I just purchased a cob and the new barrel design they came out with. A little pricey on the the barrel but the copper and 2 tone stain really grabbed my attention. I'll have to be on pipe buying watch if I keep looking up new pipes. Would like to pick up a couple more corn cobs to try out tobacco in.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Bpo87 said:


> I don't love all of the designs. I just purchased a cob and the new barrel design they came out with. A little pricey on the the barrel but the copper and 2 tone stain really grabbed my attention. I'll have to be on pipe buying watch if I keep looking up new pipes. Would like to pick up a couple more corn cobs to try out tobacco in.


The Dagner cob is a great pipe for the money. I do like the inlays they use on their briar as well. I have the carbon fiber one myself. I am sure you will enjoy both of them!!!


----------



## UBC03

Got this for 10$ on flea bay..nib









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Arrived today. Missouri meerschaum cob. So i can start testing the waters.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bpo87

My new pipes have finally arrived. Cant wait to smoke them! (sorry the pictures are sideways. Not sure why)


----------



## Bpo87

UBC03 said:


> Got this for 10$ on flea bay..nib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Awesome deal! That is on my list as my next purchase.


----------



## eliot

I restocked on pipe cleaners, picked up a wind screen to test out, and grabbed some new tobaccos (Captain Black Grape and Cult Blood Red Moon) along with a few ounces of C&D Autumn Evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It appears that my latest order is ??? SPC sent it, it arrived in Austin on time but instead of delivering it the pro sent it back to SC?


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> I restocked on pipe cleaners, picked up a wind screen to test out, and grabbed some new tobaccos (Captain Black Grape and Cult Blood Red Moon) along with a few ounces of C&D Autumn Evening.


You'll love the cult..let me knew about the grape..I keep seeing it everywhere. Kinda freaked me out..like swishers

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> It appears that my latest order is ??? SPC sent it, it arrived in Austin on time but instead of delivering it the pro sent it back to SC?


I've had this happen on a few PO deliveries over the last few months. Is there any verbage about why they sent it back? I always see something like "invalid address, returning to sender"


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> You'll love the cult..let me knew about the grape..I keep seeing it everywhere. Kinda freaked me out..like swishers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I think I'm gonna light up some of the grape here in a bit. I'll let you know how it turns out. The candy grape scent is VERY strong!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> I've had this happen on a few PO deliveries over the last few months. Is there any verbage about why they sent it back? I always see something like "invalid address, returning to sender"


Nope, nothing. SPC confirmed that they got it back and are checking into it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

eliot said:


> I think I'm gonna light up some of the grape here in a bit. I'll let you know how it turns out. The candy grape scent is VERY strong!


Be careful with that, I haven't tried it but I have some raspberry that permanently ghosted a cob!


----------



## eliot

OneStrangeOne said:


> Be careful with that, I haven't tried it but I have some raspberry that permanently ghosted a cob!


Thanks for the advice, I made sure to use it in a cob that I don't mind ghosting.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Cornell and Diehl Billy Budd -- Haven't opened it yet though. I've got too many others I'm working through.....


----------



## droy1958

Picked up 23 estates last night. Haven't had time to go through them all yet....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

droy1958 said:


> Picked up 23 estates last night. Haven't had time to go through them all yet....


Nice, that aughta keep you busy for a minute or two!


----------



## MattT

Wow! Nice score.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Got another Johs over the weekend. This one is a straight, My other three Johs are all great smokers. Sure this will be as well!!!


----------



## eliot

I picked up this mini 'Junior' bulldog off eBay 'cause I'm a sucker for EDC gear and portability.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> I picked up this mini 'Junior' bulldog off eBay 'cause I'm a sucker for EDC gear and portability.


I have a couple minis to my buddy in Ca.. He uses them for medicinal purposes.. I have a mini lion head meer I'm trying to find a stem for. I'll probably wait and add it on my next custom stem order.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Well, I am closing in on a seven day set. But at $45 shipped, it is hard to pass up!!!


----------



## ebnash

You get a lot of swag when you order a Dagner. Too bad the pipe the pipe has such a strong chemical smell and taste. It also came with a velour pipe baggie that isn't shown here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> You get a lot of swag when you order a Dagner. Too bad the pipe the pipe has such a strong chemical smell and taste. It also came with a velour pipe baggie that isn't shown here.


How many bowls have you smoked thru it? Sometimes the bowl coating will have a weird taste to it for the first few bowls. The last few pipes I bought with a coating I simply removed it, alcohol will make short work of it.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> How many bowls have you smoked thru it? Sometimes the bowl coating will have a weird taste to it for the first few bowls. The last few pipes I bought with a coating I simply removed it, alcohol will make short work of it.


It's very possible. The pipe came packaged in the little velour baggie and inside the canvas pouch along with all the other goodies pictures. Everything wreaks of this heavy pine/cedar oil perfume. Hard to say from where it originates, chicken or the egg? It did come with the carbonized coating in the bowl. I've smoked 3 bowls since I purchased it, letting it dry out at least a few days in between. I've left everything sitting out to air out, but the canvas bag is still very strong so I wonder if it leached from there? There is also a whistle in the stem and it's very difficult to pass a cleaner. The latter is laughable since every pipe comes with a statement saying it passed the cleaner test.

I did a bit of searching on others who ordered from them and never found anything similar. I also emailed and called/left message with Dagner and never received a response. Needless to say, I probably won't buy anymore of their products. It's a shame because it smokes well and stays very dry.

Sorry for the highjack...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> It's very possible. The pipe came packaged in the little velour baggie and inside the canvas pouch along with all the other goodies pictures. Everything wreaks of this heavy pine/cedar oil perfume. Hard to say from where it originates, chicken or the egg? It did come with the carbonized coating in the bowl. I've smoked 3 bowls since I purchased it, letting it dry out at least a few days in between. I've left everything sitting out to air out, but the canvas bag is still very strong so I wonder if it leached from there? There is also a whistle in the stem and it's very difficult to pass a cleaner. The latter is laughable since every pipe comes with a statement saying it passed the cleaner test.
> 
> I did a bit of searching on others who ordered from them and never found anything similar. I also emailed and called/left message with Dagner and never received a response. Needless to say, I probably won't buy anymore of their products. It's a shame because it smokes well and stays very dry.
> 
> Sorry for the highjack...


I always remove any stingers, for me it improves the draw and makes cleaning easier.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> I always remove any stingers, for me it improves the draw and makes cleaning easier.


Yeah, no stingers here.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Starter kit .......I hate all of you that have helped contribute to my next slope.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnBrody15

Trying to add more depth to my selection and current favorites..... I went off of what I've been seeing on tobacco reviews dot com and what you guys have been saying. No idea why I got hobbits weed....


----------



## huffer33

My starter kit. I was actually on the lookout for a pipe lighter, when the father of the bride gifted me this one. It has a single torch and a punch cutter too. I think only family got them, but I was a groomsman and Dan's graduate advisor, and I have been trading cigars with the now FIL online for a few years. First time I have gotten to light up with him - it was a great party.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> My starter kit. I was actually on the lookout for a pipe lighter, when the father of the bride gifted me this one. It has a single torch and a punch cutter too. I think only family got them, but I was a groomsman and Dan's graduate advisor, and I have been trading cigars with the now FIL online for a few years. First time I have gotten to light up with him - it was a great party.


Nice gift but if it's really a torch and not a soft flame don't use it on your pipes. You'll scorch them. Save it for your cigars.


----------



## Piper

Nice selection of tobacco by the way!


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Nice selection of tobacco by the way!


Thanks 

It is actually both - soft flame out that side spout and torch out the top. Never seen such a gadget before - hat's off to him. Appreciate you guys looking out for the newbs though. The first bowl was really nice and cool and pleasant thanks largely to reading around here for a bit. :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Thanks
> 
> It is actually both - soft flame out that side spout and torch out the top. Never seen such a gadget before - hat's off to him. Appreciate you guys looking out for the newbs though. The first bowl was really nice and cool and pleasant thanks largely to reading around here for a bit. :vs_cool:


Haha! I learned about the inappropriateness of torches on pipes from bitter experience. I was too lazy to go get a match and figured what could go wrong?! :vs_mad:


----------



## UBC03

huffer33 said:


> Thanks
> 
> It is actually both - soft flame out that side spout and torch out the top. Never seen such a gadget before - hat's off to him. Appreciate you guys looking out for the newbs though. The first bowl was really nice and cool and pleasant thanks largely to reading around here for a bit. :vs_cool:


I've had two of em... Do not press hard when using the torch..use only as much pressure as necessary.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

UBC03 said:


> I've had two of em... Do not press hard when using the torch..use only as much pressure as necessary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Very good to know, thanks. I should probably only use it for a little while and then pack it up for the sentiments.


----------



## UBC03

huffer33 said:


> Very good to know, thanks. I should probably only use it for a little while and then pack it up for the sentiments.


That's my sister's anniversary from her FIRST marriage.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nice gift but if it's really a torch and not a soft flame don't use it on your pipes. You'll scorch them. Save it for your cigars.


That's a great starter set for sure!


----------



## huffer33

Lol I upped the ante on newbishness and launched the stem into a big ass hosta trying to flick out a little moisture half way through this one. Twenty minutes later after finding it I figured I'd just get a pipe cleaner from inside :vs_laugh:



UBC03 said:


> That's my sister's anniversary from her FIRST marriage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Mine is a bit early in the month, but in 1997... still going strong.


----------



## Rafiki76

While I was in Germany a couple weeks ago, I went to a well-known pipeshop in Munchen. I bought a Vauen pipe that apparently is illegal to buy in the US because of a dunhill lawsuit over a white dot. That's what the lady at the store said so let's hope my German was accurate haha. But I also bought some house aromatic, and in Paris I got some pipe cleaners. 

I also got some Lane Limited Dark Red and BCA (2 oz each) and a tin of Cult Blood Red Moon. 

I hate this hobby though, I just want to try more and more tobaccos.


----------



## Rico410

Finally got my pipe stuff so I can get started








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Rico410 said:


> Finally got my pipe stuff so I can get started
> View attachment 140033
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just googled it.... from Boswells Pipes.....they've got blends, tins, accessories....cool.


----------



## Rico410

I got it from my b&m 
Lane blwb, 1Q , and a black cavendish blend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Wanted to try a bend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gtechva

July's sale purchases arrived this week. Missouri Meerschaum Washington, and Patriot pipes, as well as a pouch each of Country Gentleman and Missouri Pride, and two ounces each Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut, Luxury Navy Flake, Luxury Twist Flake, Luxury Bullseye Flake, and Virginia.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

I organized all my crap. Put all my czech tools together and can't remember where I put em. I was tired of explaining why my index finger has been ash covered for the last two weeks. So I picked this up yesterday..looks like the Nike swoosh, so I had to grab it.lol









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147

Two tins of each and a new Peterson. Flame grain 80s























Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JtAv8tor said:


> Wanted to try a bend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful looking pipe. That's my favorite size too.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Piper said:


> Beautiful looking pipe. That's my favorite size too.


Thanks it is my second pipe first being a straight pipe, wanted to give this style a try. So much yet to learn, I am lucky I have a local B&M owner that actually takes time to help folks out and make solid recommendations.


----------



## eliot

I picked up some replacement stems and a couple ferrules for some cobs that were out of commission.


----------



## eliot

Just picked up this cob from the corner store for $2. I don't expect it to smoke well, but I might use it to mod another pipe.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Just picked up this cob from the corner store for $2. I don't expect it to smoke well, but I might use it to mod another pipe.


Parts is parts..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

4Noggins Hobbits Weed. I'll have to try this one soon, probably later tonight.


----------



## Davetopay

Friday I grabbed a tin of Patriot Flake and a couple ounces of Bob's Chocolate Flake. I think I snatched up up something from Solani as well.


----------



## Alrightdriver

These came in the mail today.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> These came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


That's 3 top notch blends bro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> That's 3 top notch blends bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Was all from your suggestions lol. Got a second frog Morton for a friend who said he wanted too try some. So 40 bucks for 4 cans. Not bad.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Was all from your suggestions lol. Got a second frog Morton for a friend who said he wanted too try some. So 40 bucks for 4 cans. Not bad.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Ok.I was thinkin damn, that's exactly what I woulda ordered..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Ok.I was thinkin damn, that's exactly what I woulda ordered..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


What can i say.. I've learned being on here to trust the opinions of you guys on cigars and flavors. So when i asked for just try blends i screen shot those lists so they would be easy for me to find. I plan to work my way through them all. I chose the royal yacht and frog Morton from your list. The bookshop was on there as well But I'd been thinking of grabbing that one since I sent some to Elliott in the piper pif. Being on your list just made it a must.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> What can i say.. I've learned being on here to trust the opinions of you guys on cigars and flavors. So when i asked for just try blends i screen shot those lists so they would be easy for me to find. I plan to work my way through them all. I chose the royal yacht and frog Morton from your list. The bookshop was on there as well But I'd been thinking of grabbing that one since I sent some to Elliott in the piper pif. Being on your list just made it a must.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I tapped that thread pretty hard too - mostly coming in the next round. A few of them are hard to find though.


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> I tapped that thread pretty hard too - mostly coming in the next round. A few of them are hard to find though.


Glad I started something that enabled more than just me lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> Glad I started something that enabled more than just me lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah, thanks bro. It's all good until my wife finds my stash :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Yeah, thanks bro. It's all good until my wife finds my stash :vs_laugh:


Good argument to build a secret compartment in a closet she don't use much lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> Good argument to build a secret compartment in a closet she don't use much lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Hmmm, got me thinking.

Nah, she'll smell it out still :serious:


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Hmmm, got me thinking.
> 
> Nah, she'll smell it out still :serious:


Well.. I tried to help. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

huffer33 said:


>


Nice looking sampler! That should keep you busy for a while.
I just looked up the Tudor Castle and am now convinced that it's something I need to try.


----------



## huffer33

NightFish said:


> Nice looking sampler! That should keep you busy for a while.
> I just looked up the Tudor Castle and am now convinced that it's something I need to try.


That is what my brain thought, but my eyes were bigger. More inbound.

I'm putting most of each in little jars then trying what is left in the bags for now. There are actually seven 1/2 oz samples also in that English sampler that is all in one bag in the pic.

I haven't opened the Tudor Castle yet - smoking the bags first.


----------



## MattT

Holy $h!T. That's a treasure trove of various pipe tobacco goodness.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Today's score. In the Ziplock bags is big bag is esoterica pembrook, and small bag germain's royal Jersey both from a split with a friend. Some mason jars. And the rest speaks for its self. The morning blend was a gift from my buddy who didn't like it. All 3 cobs are mm cobs 4 bucks each. And my brand new hardcastle jack o'london pipe.
















Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> Today's score. In the Ziplock bags is big bag is esoterica pembrook, and small bag germain's royal Jersey both from a split with a friend. Some mason jars. And the rest speaks for its self. The morning blend was a gift from my buddy who didn't like it. All 3 cobs are mm cobs 4 bucks each. And my brand new hardcastle jack o'london pipe.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nice - love the pipe.


----------



## huffer33

I just pulled the trigger on the bay for this Savinelli 504 in Punto Or estate with a meer lining the seller claims is excellent condition.










And packages arrived here too, most from the must try thread.


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Nice - love the pipe.


Thanks. It smokes pretty good so far as well.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

An inexpensive meer I''m waiting on from the bay as well. I'm hoping it is a real amber stem but for what I paid I'll take what I get.


----------



## huffer33

Last one for the foreseeable future, also an estate Punto Oro


----------



## Davetopay

huffer33 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the bay for this Savinelli 504 in Punto Or estate with a meer lining the seller claims is excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And packages arrived here too, most from the must try thread.


Uni flake! Love that stuff. I still have about 12 tin s dating back about 8 or 9 years. Have you had I think before? I hear it is a real love or hate tobacco.....interested to hear what you think.


----------



## huffer33

Davetopay said:


> Uni flake! Love that stuff. I still have about 12 tin s dating back about 8 or 9 years. Have you had I think before? I hear it is a real love or hate tobacco.....interested to hear what you think.


"I think" your autocorrect must have bit you. I haven't had a chance to try any of them yet but if you meant the Limerick I heard after a couple of years it gets really good - I was planning to let it rest for a while.


----------



## Bird-Dog

huffer33 said:


> "I think" your autocorrect must have bit you. I haven't had a chance to try any of them yet but if you meant the Limerick I heard after a couple of years it gets really good - I was planning to let it rest for a while.


Pretty sure he meant the University Flake... Uni flake


----------



## NightFish

So I swore up and down that my first "real pipe" was going to be a Nording Freehand but I guess I lied because my new Savinelli Roma 311KS just showed up in the mail. 
I've been wanting a poker for a while and not only do I love the rustic look of this one but it was really quite easy on the wallet.

The bowl seems massive compared to what I'm used to. The chamber is 1.36" deep with a .84" diameter. I was thinking that I would probably dedicate this pipe to English blends but now I'm wondering if this size bowl would be better suited to another family of tobacco blends. Anybody have any thoughts on that?


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> So I swore up and down that my first "real pipe" was going to be a Nording Freehand but I guess I lied because my new Savinelli Roma 311KS just showed up in the mail.
> I've been wanting a poker for a while and not only do I love the rustic look of this one but it was really quite easy on the wallet.
> 
> The bowl seems massive compared to what I'm used to. The chamber is 1.36" deep with a .84" diameter. I was thinking that I would probably dedicate this pipe to English blends but now I'm wondering if this size bowl would be better suited to another family of tobacco blends. Anybody have any thoughts on that?


Beautiful pipe there!! I got no advice I blends as I'm still way too new, but if a noob's advice accounts for anything.. I'd say since its your fist I'd pick what my favorite types were and dedicate it with those simply as a way to smoke it more often.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

NightFish said:


> So I swore up and down that my first "real pipe" was going to be a Nording Freehand but I guess I lied because my new Savinelli Roma 311KS just showed up in the mail.
> I've been wanting a poker for a while and not only do I love the rustic look of this one but it was really quite easy on the wallet.
> 
> The bowl seems massive compared to what I'm used to. The chamber is 1.36" deep with a .84" diameter. I was thinking that I would probably dedicate this pipe to English blends but now I'm wondering if this size bowl would be better suited to another family of tobacco blends. Anybody have any thoughts on that?


Beautiful. I'm gonna guess and say flake maybe? Tall bowl means you can get the flakes in there??


----------



## huffer33

curmudgeonista said:


> Pretty sure he meant the University Flake... Uni flake


Thanks - I wasn't sure the reference in the third sentence.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> So I swore up and down that my first "real pipe" was going to be a Nording Freehand but I guess I lied because my new Savinelli Roma 311KS just showed up in the mail.
> I've been wanting a poker for a while and not only do I love the rustic look of this one but it was really quite easy on the wallet.
> 
> The bowl seems massive compared to what I'm used to. The chamber is 1.36" deep with a .84" diameter. I was thinking that I would probably dedicate this pipe to English blends but now I'm wondering if this size bowl would be better suited to another family of tobacco blends. Anybody have any thoughts on that?


Nice looking pipe! Are you sure about the chamber depth? 1.36 is not what I would consider a deep bowl.
Just as a general guideline wider bowls are great for the more complex blends (3 or more types of tobacco) Orientals and English blends especially like a wide bowl.


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice looking pipe! Are you sure about the chamber depth? 1.36 is not what I would consider a deep bowl.
> Just as a general guideline wider bowls are great for the more complex blends (3 or more types of tobacco) Orientals and English blends especially like a wide bowl.


Yep. The specs said 1.36" and my rough measurement just came out at about 1 3/8", so that's about right.
I'm happy to discover that it's more in the normal range than I originally thought as far as depth goes. Maybe it just seems huge to me because it's wider than I'm used to. Isn't .84 on the wider end of the spectrum??

Also - Thanks for the tip about wide bowls for complex blends. That kind of info is always very much appreciated as it probably just saved me years of trial and error.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Yep. The specs said 1.36" and my rough measurement just came out at about 1 3/8", so that's about right.
> I'm happy to discover that it's more in the normal range than I originally thought as far as depth goes. Maybe it just seems huge to me because it's wider than I'm used to. Isn't .84 on the wider end of the spectrum??
> 
> Also - Thanks for the tip about wide bowls for complex blends. That kind of info is always very much appreciated as it probably just saved me years of trial and error.


Yeah .84 is definitely a good sized bowl. I remember when I first got my Nording it away a holy s*it moment!


----------



## huffer33

Last of the tins, some from Dino and OneStrangeOne's lists









Old Richards Sheffield pipe tool that is in need of a little TLC but I'm old and I like old stuff and can spiff it right up. Beats something new and Chinese for the same cost IMO.


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Last of the tins, some from Dino and OneStrangeOne's lists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Richards Sheffield pipe tool that is in need of a little TLC but I'm old and I like old stuff and can spiff it right up. Beats something new and Chinese for the same cost IMO.


Haven't tried the others but i love that royal yacht! Like you I'm going to be ordering from the same lists soon. Probably Friday when i get paid lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> Haven't tried the others but i love that royal yacht! Like you I'm going to be ordering from the same lists soon. Probably Friday when i get paid lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I haven't even opened a lot of them yet, but so far the Solani Silver Flake is my most favorite pipe tobacco of all - yummy! Don't let the price put you off it is a big tin. If you just want a little to try I'm happy to send some.


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> I haven't even opened a lot of them yet, but so far the Solani Silver Flake is my most favorite pipe tobacco of all - yummy! Don't let the price put you off it is a big tin. If you just want a little to try I'm happy to send some.


I appreciate the offer, but I'll trust your assessment, besides i got a buddy I've been splitting some things with so a big can will work out great. Think I'm going to add some Edward g Robinson blend to my list as well, since I keep seeing @JimInks smoking it pretty often over in the what's in your bowl thread.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

curmudgeonista said:


> Pretty sure he meant the University Flake... Uni flake


Yeah, that's where I was headed......iphone woes....:crying:


----------



## Davetopay

NightFish said:


> So I swore up and down that my first "real pipe" was going to be a Nording Freehand but I guess I lied because my new Savinelli Roma 311KS just showed up in the mail.
> I've been wanting a poker for a while and not only do I love the rustic look of this one but it was really quite easy on the wallet.
> 
> The bowl seems massive compared to what I'm used to. The chamber is 1.36" deep with a .84" diameter. I was thinking that I would probably dedicate this pipe to English blends but now I'm wondering if this size bowl would be better suited to another family of tobacco blends. Anybody have any thoughts on that?


I may be a masochist in some ways, but those big KS chambers are ones I like for fold and stuff flake smoking. Takes practice, patience, and enough time to sit and smoke your way through it all. A good strong vitamin N tolerance can help as well.:vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Lucky grab on my lunch break at work. $42 after taxes.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Lucky grab on my lunch break at work. $42 after taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


You got that at a shop? How much was left?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> You got that at a shop? How much was left?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Not sure how many bags but they had tins as well. Several different Esoterica blends in fact. No stone haven but they had most of the other big ones. I wish is had more money they had Esoterica stuff some and balken

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Not sure how many bags but they had tins as well. Several different Esoterica blends in fact. No stone haven but they had most of the other big ones. I wish is had more money they had Esoterica stuff some and balken
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If they have any left next time you go, I'll throw cash in your pp account for tobacco and shipping and maybe you could pick me up a couple tins.. ..

Do they have online sales?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> If they have any left next time you go, I'll throw cash in your pp account for tobacco and shipping and maybe you could pick me up a couple tins.. ..
> 
> Do they have online sales?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Don't think they do online sales. If the hurricane kills my fishing trip this weekend I'll be able to check later in the week.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Don't think they do online sales. If the hurricane kills my fishing trip this weekend I'll be able to check later in the week.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Alright..if ya can, thanks. If ya can't, thanks anyway.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## _stormin_

Heck, I think everyone would be in for a tin of Penzance. I'm debating a drive if the shop is close enough to me in the Tidewater.


----------



## Alrightdriver

_stormin_ said:


> Heck, I think everyone would be in for a tin of Penzance. I'm debating a drive if the shop is close enough to me in the Tidewater.


It's in Greensboro NC

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> It's in Greensboro NC
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Ssshhhhhh!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

UBC03 said:


> Ssshhhhhh!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


lol!

I heard that shush when I read it!

I'm in too btw, cash to the PP or a trade for a sample.... dying to try this stuff....


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> lol!
> 
> I heard that shush when I read it!
> 
> I'm in too btw, cash to the PP or a trade for a sample.... dying to try this stuff....


I've been trying to get some of this since Jan 2016 when I got my first pipe.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> lol!
> 
> I heard that shush when I read it!
> 
> I'm in too btw, cash to the PP or a trade for a sample.... dying to try this stuff....





UBC03 said:


> I've been trying to get some of this since Jan 2016 when I got my first pipe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If the hurricane kills my fishing trip I'll have enough cash free to art least grab what i can for ya.. If not I'm tapped out till next Friday. I don't know if he would hold anything that long. Or if it will still be there Friday this week. Best i can really do.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

UBC03 said:


> I've been trying to get some of this since Jan 2016 when I got my first pipe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Everyone keeps talking about it, super high ratings, and it's super hard to find, so my "ocd" must try radar is activated.

But @Alrightdriver, don't go out of your way for me, but do go out your way for Dino, I prostrate myself before you :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> You got that at a shop? How much was left?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


My local has it in stock in tins right now maybe one bag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> My local has it in stock in tins right now maybe one bag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can throw some cash in your pp account if you can get your mitts on a couple tins

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> I can throw some cash in your pp account if you can get your mitts on a couple tins
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Just texted the owner to see if he could set it aside for me and I will grab them by Wed said I got the last two tins

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Just texted the owner to see if he could set it aside for me and I will grab them by Wed said I got the last two tins
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Jt to the rescue!! I've been trying too figure out how to get something done and doing math for the last hour lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

After I made my final cigar purchase for a long time, I had to make my final pipe tobacco purchase for a long time, and then I had to make my final pipe purchase for a long time.....

Beautiful pipe, decent price, my first bulldog. I love the bend and the hard edges. Something different for me. I also read that these are particularly good for smoking flake tobacco.. we shall see....

I'll have to wait for awhile for it to ship though....


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> After I made my final cigar purchase for a long time, I had to make my final pipe tobacco purchase for a long time, and then I had to make my final pipe purchase for a long time.....
> 
> Beautiful pipe, decent price, my first bulldog. I love the bend and the hard edges. Something different for me. I also read that these are particularly good for smoking flake tobacco.. we shall see....
> 
> I'll have to wait for awhile for it to ship though....


Nice pipe!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

You guys piqued my hunt instinct - found this on like page 20 of a search. They took the order for Penzance and Stone Haven - I'm expecting to get an out of stock email when they open but fingers crossed. Maybe it is enough of a backwater...

https://chewalternative.com/search?q=esoterica&search-button=


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> You guys piqued my hunt instinct - found this on like page 20 of a search. They took the order for Penzance and Stone Haven - I'm expecting to get an out of stock email when they open but fingers crossed. Maybe it is enough of a backwater...
> 
> https://chewalternative.com/search?q=esoterica&search-button=


Let us know how that turns out. I want to try the Stonehaven as well.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

alrightdriver said:


> let us know how that turns out. I want to try the stonehaven as well.
> 
> Sent from my lgl82vl using tapatalk


+1&#128077;


----------



## huffer33

It seems too good to be true as they show all of them - I'll post up when I get any further info.

I do see a pending charge though.


----------



## JohnBrody15

I bet it's made by wizards and that's why it's so good and hard to find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

Grabbed some on line deals over the weekend. Some may be better than others. 

Hell, I don't even remember what I bought aside from a new cob.....


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> Let us know how that turns out. I want to try the Stonehaven as well.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


They canceled the order. :serious:


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> They canceled the order. :serious:


That figures.. Was too good to be true.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My order from smoking pipes came in today.... 3 from suggestions here, and one because I always see @JimInks smoking it and love some old E.G.R. movies.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Breaking in a new Ascorti NUS panel. Fairly thin-walled chamber but smokes like a dream.

Most people are not partial to panels but I like having one good one in my rotation. My fifty year old Jeantet is on its last legs.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Breaking in a new Ascorti NUS panel. Fairly thin-walled chamber but smokes like a dream.
> 
> Most people are not partial to panels but I like having one good one in my rotation. My fifty year old Jeantet is on its last legs.


That looks beautiful.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Second new pipe is an Amorelli *** chimney. Has a honking huge bowl with thick walls. I think I'll reserve it for flakes.


----------



## NightFish

JohnBrody15 said:


> After I made my final cigar purchase for a long time, I had to make my final pipe tobacco purchase for a long time, and then I had to make my final pipe purchase for a long time.....
> 
> Beautiful pipe, decent price, my first bulldog. I love the bend and the hard edges. Something different for me. I also read that these are particularly good for smoking flake tobacco.. we shall see....
> 
> I'll have to wait for awhile for it to ship though....


That's a beauty! I love the Roma series.
Is it a 673?


----------



## JohnBrody15

NightFish said:


> That's a beauty! I love the Roma series.
> Is it a 673?


She's a 623. It looks like the 623 has the diamond shaped shank and the saddle bit, where the 673 has rounded, smooth edges. The roma series is definitely beautiful. The Roma rustic with the fancy stems are really nice too.


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Second new pipe is an Amorelli *** chimney. Has a honking huge bowl with thick walls. I think I'll reserve it for flakes.


Wow - it takes me ~1.5 hrs to finish flake in a regular sized bowl!

Nice looking pipe too!!


----------



## JtAv8tor

My local still had some in stock today if anyone is looking give Chuck at Humidor Pipe shop a call (256) 539-6431‬ they ship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

I was able to order one tin of Penzance from ElFumidor today and have a message they are shipping it. When I spoke with them on the phone I thought they were also including the Balkan Sobranie but it isn't included in the shipped message.

I thought this was the last of the pipes, but, last night one got the better of me. I'll post when it arrives.


----------



## Stonedog

I just picked these up in M Cahill & Son here in Limerick. I almost bought a meer but ... I'm visiting Ireland and felt I should buy an Irish pipe!

M Cahill & Son is apparently the last surviving tobacconist on this side of the country. Seems the pipe is fading from Irish culture...


----------



## blackrabbit

I picked up this used Dr. Grabow "Regal" off e-bay for 13 bucks shipped. I realize I know next till nothing about pipe smoking, but liked the look of this pipe and for the price I figured even if it was messed up it is a learning experience. It has aluminum pieces inside that partially block the air flow that I assume are to help cool the smoke? I cleaned the metal pieces and just smoked a bowl of some type of cavendish that I got at the Rocky Mountain cigar festival and I quite enjoyed it. I think it is time to plunk down a little loot for some tobacky to try.


----------



## Alrightdriver

My meerschaum came today. From the depot at pipes and cigars. Kinda small but the bowl size compares well with some of my cobs and one of my briars. Very light weight.






























Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

blackrabbit said:


> I picked up this used Dr. Grabow "Regal" off e-bay for 13 bucks shipped. I realize I know next till nothing about pipe smoking, but liked the look of this pipe and for the price I figured even if it was messed up it is a learning experience. It has aluminum pieces inside that partially block the air flow that I assume are to help cool the smoke? I cleaned the metal pieces and just smoked a bowl of some type of cavendish that I got at the Rocky Mountain cigar festival and I quite enjoyed it. I think it is time to plunk down a little loot for some tobacky to try.


Congrats on joining the pipe side btw. Those metal things are called stingers. From what I know, they either hold filters or are used to cool the smoke. I've heard a lot of people like to take them out. I left the one in on my grand master, the pipe seems to smoke better with it. I think it might actually be a drool stopper for me lol. Grab some cob pipes, they're super cheap and you can basically pack them and smoke them without having to break them in like briars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

blackrabbit said:


> I picked up this used Dr. Grabow "Regal" off e-bay for 13 bucks shipped. I realize I know next till nothing about pipe smoking, but liked the look of this pipe and for the price I figured even if it was messed up it is a learning experience. It has aluminum pieces inside that partially block the air flow that I assume are to help cool the smoke? I cleaned the metal pieces and just smoked a bowl of some type of cavendish that I got at the Rocky Mountain cigar festival and I quite enjoyed it. I think it is time to plunk down a little loot for some tobacky to try.


Dang, you did good! That's a nice looking Grabow!


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> My meerschaum came today. From the depot at pipes and cigars. Kinda small but the bowl size compares well with some of my cobs and one of my briars. Very light weight.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nice Meer!

I was actually looking for some time for a nice smaller bowl for quick smokes - the one I have coming is chambered at 1" x 0.66". It will be my first new briar too. Pretty excited but I'm going to need some patience as it is shipping from Neatpipes in the UK. Their pricing was ~50% of what US sellers ask.

And since I'm not good at waiting until arrival to post even when I say I will, here are a couple of their pics. I got looking at Rinaldo due to @*JimInks* posting about his.


----------



## UBC03

Got my Penzance from @JtAv8tor ..

It was like Christmas after a week from Hell.. Can't tell you how much I appreciate these. Thanks for the bodyguard bro, finding Penzance to buy was enough, but the bodyguard was great..

Thanks again

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Forgot the pics









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Got my Penzance from @JtAv8tor ..
> 
> It was like Christmas after a week from Hell.. Can't tell you how much I appreciate these. Thanks for the bodyguard bro, finding Penzance to buy was enough, but the bodyguard was great..
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Very welcome just didn't seem right sending a box without a cigar lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Forgot the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful sight. Now the hunt for Stonehaven begins lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Alrightdriver said:


> That is a beautiful sight. Now the hunt for Stonehaven begins lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Please shoot a flair when you find it lol


----------



## Alrightdriver

gtechva said:


> Please shoot a flair when you find it lol


Will do. It seems more elusive than the Penzance though lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

I picked up a few tins from P&Cs summer sale. I've never had these blends, but I see @OneStrangeOne and @UBC03 smoke Viprati and RY enough to know I won't be disappointed.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

eliot said:


> I picked up a few tins from P&Cs summer sale. I've never had these blends, but I see @OneStrangeOne and @UBC03 smoke Viprati and RY enough to know I won't be disappointed.


All three of those are solid smokes!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> That is a beautiful sight. Now the hunt for Stonehaven begins lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


For whatever unknown reason Stonehaven wasn't shipped with this latest batch of Esoterica.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> For whatever unknown reason Stonehaven wasn't shipped with this latest batch of Esoterica.


Yea the b&m i go to said the same thing. Said no one got any.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Spent the last of my fun fund on one more tin









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Alrightdriver was kind enough to send some samples my way. Triple the awesomeness that I get to try something special and unique. Thank you very kindly. I know you said not to but the code requires me to send something your way 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Glad it made it. Hope you like it, I really enjoy the Pembroke. The Penzance is good too!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Beeswax for coloring my meers.


----------



## Piper

Chacom 3-in-1 pipe and tobacco pouch. Consists of large tobacco pouch, that acts as a cover that holds the two smaller cases together; a conventional double pipe and tobacco pouch; and a travel case for 4 pipes. I didn't really need all three but I got the tobacco pouch cover and the pipe carrier for $12 more than the unavailable pipe and tobacco case. The leather is beautiful and all three are cleverly held together by magnetic snaps. Great for travel.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Chacom 3-in-1 pipe and tobacco pouch. Consists of large tobacco pouch, that acts as a cover that holds the two smaller cases together; a conventional double pipe and tobacco pouch; and a travel case for 4 pipes. I didn't really need all three but I got the tobacco pouch cover and the pipe carrier for $12 more than the unavailable pipe and tobacco case. The leather is beautiful and all three are cleverly held together by magnetic snaps. Great for travel.


Traveling with pipes in such beautiful cases will turn any regular trip into a journey or quest. It's just the way it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

She made it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> She made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pipe!! Even comes with its own easy chair.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice pipe!! Even comes with its own easy chair.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Haha. I thought the pipe was chair sized!:wink2:


----------



## MattT

Just arrived...









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I bought a few tins tobacky to try. I also got a tin of seersucker that I stuck in the bunker, but I need to wait 7 to 10 years before it is in it's prime. Sorry about the poor photo, my laptop ate it and I should get my new one tomorrow.


----------



## JohnBrody15

MattT said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


I think we just got the same pipe but different stems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

The pipe came yesterday (got the tin earlier in the week). The photo has a bit of a forced perspective - it is actually really small.


----------



## JohnBrody15

MattT said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Sorry, now I'm a stickler for clarification. not the "same pipe but different stems" as I stated before, almost. Softer edges on the shank for one......is that a 673?


----------



## MattT

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sorry, now I'm a stickler for clarification. not the "same pipe but different stems" as I stated before, almost. Softer edges on the shank for one......is that a 673?


Yeah. It's a 673. Is yours the 623? I think I looked at that one too. They're very similar.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

MattT said:


> Yeah. It's a 673. Is yours the 623? I think I looked at that one too. They're very similar.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the one I got is a 623.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just got home from the John Prine show in Charlotte. While I was down that way I visited a pipe shop called Mccranie's and picked up these guys while I was there..









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## thesingingfrog

A Roma panel pipe. We'll see how flakes smoke in it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Score! .....while out buying paint....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Score! .....while out buying paint....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Did they come in a jar? If so that's pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Did they come in a jar? If so that's pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they did. I happened to be in the "big" city (I hate going there) and finally made it to the localest (is that a word?) B&M to me. Good selection (expensive lounge fees tho)......


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> The pipe came yesterday (got the tin earlier in the week). The photo has a bit of a forced perspective - it is actually really small.


I think JimInks should chip in for the Rinaldo considering you got the bug after seeing his online LOL!


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> I think JimInks should chip in for the Rinaldo considering you got the bug after seeing his online LOL!


lol! - I'm just glad he takes the time to post all the descriptions here.


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> lol! - I'm just glad he takes the time to post all the descriptions here.


You should check out tobaccoreviews.com he has hundreds of reviews on blends there. Practically any blend I've looked up I there I spot a review from him on there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> You should check out tobaccoreviews.com he has hundreds of reviews on blends there. Practically any blend I've looked up I there I spot a review from him on there.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah I've noticed a few. I was wondering what some of his pipes looked like so I googled one of the descriptions and ended up finding a thread on another board with a bunch of his pics. Beautiful collection.


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Yeah I've noticed a few. I was wondering what some of his pipes looked like so I googled one of the descriptions and ended up finding a thread on another board with a bunch of his pics. Beautiful collection.


No doubt I've seen some of those pics as well. Was good to see them being new to pipes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Had some ****** funds burning up my virtual pocket so I got a cobbit shire. A little spendy for a cob but I wanted a churhwarden style and it has a vulcanite bit.








huh - not sure why that site is censored lol.


----------



## UBC03

huffer33 said:


> Had some ****** funds burning up my virtual pocket so I got a cobbit shire. A little spendy for a cob but I wanted a churhwarden style and it has a vulcanite bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh - not sure why that site is censored lol.


Ya it edits the pp word. Always has

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Yes they did. I happened to be in the "big" city (I hate going there) and finally made it to the localest (is that a word?) B&M to me. Good selection (expensive lounge fees tho)......


You're gonna have to let us know about the bacon old fashioned because that just sounds like craziness lol


----------



## Hickorynut

The care package arrived! Who knew Cult Blood Red Moon cane in a cigar? And Mrs Hickorynut has banned me from reading JimInks and OneStrangeOnes posts now....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> The care package arrived! Who knew Cult Blood Red Moon cane in a cigar? And Mrs Hickorynut has banned me from reading JimInks and OneStrangeOnes posts now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Lemme help you out a bit Pipesandcigars is having a end of summer sale! Nightcap and 965 plus a bunch of others for $7.50 a tin! &#129315;


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lemme help you out a bit Pipesandcigars is having a end of summer sale! Nightcap and 965 plus a bunch of others for $7.50 a tin! &#129315;


Oh crap, here we go again.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lemme help you out a bit Pipesandcigars is having a end of summer sale! Nightcap and 965 plus a bunch of others for $7.50 a tin! &#129315;


Either PipesandCigars needs to expand the Gar line....or CigarsandPipes needs to expand the Pipe line.....or they should get married!


----------



## MattT

Hickorynut said:


> The care package arrived! Who knew Cult Blood Red Moon cane in a cigar? And Mrs Hickorynut has banned me from reading JimInks and OneStrangeOnes posts now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I tried their cigars before their pipe tobacco. Hard to beat the price. The Mini Perfecto is a pretty decent stick. Sometimes they have trouble getting going though.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lemme help you out a bit Pipesandcigars is having a end of summer sale! Nightcap and 965 plus a bunch of others for $7.50 a tin! &#129315;


Save some for me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

JohnBrody15 said:


> Save some for me lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent. Think I can accommodate you here.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

MattT said:


> PM sent. Think I can accommodate you here.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


I sent you a PM, and as kind as the offer is, and thoughtful as well, I'm stocked up on those two. Excellent choices and two of my favorites. But again, much appreciated.

What I meant was, for all you guys not to buy up all stuff on sale before I had a chance to buy up all the stuff on sale lol


----------



## thesingingfrog

Recently got back into pipe smoking, and have been trying to simplify my collection to just four. Yesterday was my final buy for now.

I brought in a wide-bowled pipe I wasn't a huge fan of, and a reamer I wasn't using - and traded them both in for a beautifully aged Savinelli Punto Oro poker. The clerk raved about how great a deal I was getting - the price was lower because the stem wasn't original. Excited to try this one.

I also bought a corncob, as I will definitely find an aromatic I like...someday.


----------



## huffer33

JohnBrody15 said:


> I sent you a PM, and as kind as the offer is, and thoughtful as well, I'm stocked up on those two. Excellent choices and two of my favorites. But again, much appreciated.
> 
> What I meant was, for all you guys not to buy up all stuff on sale before I had a chance to buy up all the stuff on sale lol


Not gonna lie, I didn't follow the rules last night. All of the Seattle Pipe Club stuff is on sale, and you know, free shipping starts at $99 >


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> Not gonna lie, I didn't follow the rules last night. All of the Seattle Pipe Club stuff is on sale, and you know, free shipping starts at $99 >


Savages I tell you! Buying up all the tobaccy lol I actually bought some Mississippi Mud and Plum Pudding two nights ago before I knew about the sale. And a couple tins of H&H....and THEN the sale starts.....

It's a sign I tell you!! To buy more lol


----------



## Hickorynut

I've just come to realize........I'm a gonna need more pipes......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> I've just come to realize........I'm a gonna need more pipes......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Check out the grab bag on the mm cob website. Get like 10 seconds for 30 bucks i think. That would probably get you by till you can get the ones you really want.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> I've just come to realize........I'm a gonna need more pipes......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Forgot i had the page pulled up on my chrome app.. Here ya go.

http://corncobpipe.com/10-pipe-grab-bag-of-smokable-seconds.html

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Check out the grab bag on the mm cob website. Get like 10 seconds for 30 bucks i think. That would probably get you by till you can get the ones you really want.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll check that out. I'm taking a liking to the freedom of the pipe over cigars. Fills a totally different void...I've got two Brogs enroute. If I can keep from tearing them up I'll be of to real pipe land 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

JohnBrody15 said:


> Save some for me lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it - so only one of each :wink2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Got it - so only one of each :wink2:


That old dark fired!! Good stuff. I'm still yet to open my tin of on the town, and the rest of those are on my ever expanding list of want to try at some point.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@huffer33 dagnabit! Not one I already have........


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> That old dark fired!! Good stuff. I'm still yet to open my tin of on the town, and the rest of those are on my ever expanding list of want to try at some point.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I have some of the bulk ready rubbed - thought I'd get a tin of the flake to put back a while. :thumb:


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> Got it - so only one of each :wink2:


Very nice! I just got some Mississippi River, smoked one bowl and really liked the first half. I need to work on how to pack it though. It crumbles up pretty nicely, but I kinda half crumbled it, half packed the flakes and the bottom ended up not burning very well.


----------



## huffer33

JohnBrody15 said:


> Very nice! I just got some Mississippi River, smoked one bowl and really liked the first half. I need to work on how to pack it though. It crumbles up pretty nicely, but I kinda half crumbled it, half packed the flakes and the bottom ended up not burning very well.


I think it is kind of cheating but as a noob I've just been rubbing flake all the way out and they have all been relatively easy to smoke that way. I may try the cube cut thing next - sounds like it is fairly fail safe... at least until I come along lol.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> I think it is kind of cheating but as a noob I've just been rubbing flake all the way out and they have all been relatively easy to smoke that way. I may try the cube cut thing next - sounds like it is fairly fail safe... at least until I come along lol.


That's not cheating...it's called "no hassle"...at my age I like "no hassle"....


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> @*huffer33* dagnabit! Not one I already have........


I have to smoke up all the smaller bagged samples I have out before I open any more cans anyways, but it is too bad the MAW is dead. We should get that sucker going again ipe:


----------



## UBC03

huffer33 said:


> I have to smoke up all the smaller bagged samples I have out before I open any more cans anyways, but it is too bad the MAW is dead. We should get that sucker going again ipe:


Feel free to fire one up.. I'm a little busy at the moment..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Came home from a day of running errands to a box from smoking pipes on my front steps... Some tobacco, and a new 320 savinelli. Now too decide what to smoke first to build the first cake in it. I have a bag Carter hall, I think I also have some prince Albert, and of course haunted bookshop for burley blends. Any suggestions on what too use and how many bowls would be appreciated to season it properly.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> Came home from a day of running errands to a box from smoking pipes on my front steps... Some tobacco, and a new 320 savinelli. Now too decide what to smoke first to build the first cake in it. I have a bag Carter hall, I think I also have some prince Albert, and of course haunted bookshop for burley blends. Any suggestions on what too use and how many bowls would be appreciated to season it properly.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nice! The 320 is an instant favorite for me that smokes great IMO (little that I know). Mine is estate so it came pre-seasoned to a degree, but no cake in the bottom really so I'm working on that. It is my widest bowl so I am kind of moving to smoking orientals in it. I've actually been following your lead and using haunted bookshop to break in the little Rinaldo. Think I'm going to mainly use flake in the one that came today so I'll probably just see if I can get a good cake to form with that.

Interested to hear what the experienced folks suggest!


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Nice! The 320 is an instant favorite for me that smokes great IMO (little that I know). Mine is estate so it came pre-seasoned to a degree, but no cake in the bottom really so I'm working on that. It is my widest bowl so I am kind of moving to smoking orientals in it. I've actually been following your lead and using haunted bookshop to break in the little Rinaldo. Think I'm going to mainly use flake in the one that came today so I'll probably just see if I can get a good cake to form with that.
> 
> Interested to hear what the experienced folks suggest!


The haunted bookshop has done well in my hardcastle, but I keep hearing Carter hall is the go to for seasoning new pipes. My hardcastle had a pre carbonated bowl, my new savinelli doesn't so I want too make sure I do it right.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> The haunted bookshop has done well in my hardcastle, but I keep hearing Carter hall is the go to for seasoning new pipes. My hardcastle had a pre carbonated bowl, my new savinelli doesn't so I want too make sure I do it right.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


There was no carbon in the Rinaldo either - I've read that it is actually easier to season without it. I had no trouble just smoking it slow and cool. I've heard about the Carter Hall too, but it doesn't sound like something I'd enjoy much. So I'm glad I went with something I do, as it has honestly tasted and smoked great from the first light. I don't have the patience for 6 bowls of meh tobacco. But I think I generally smoke too slow, which is good for breaking in stuff lol. The first time I smoked my 320 with rubbed out Solani flake it took me over 2hrs....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

With a new non-coated pipe the main thing is to not scorch the chamber, once you've got an even carbon layer your good. Cake acts like an insulater and takes longer to build. I keep mine pretty thin for the most part although sometimes it gets away from me. Some people don't let it build at all. It shouldn't take very many bowls to carbonize the chamber. Actual break in is a different matter, some pipes will break in almost immediately and some will take a year or two.
Nice pipe by the way!


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> With a new non-coated pipe the main thing is to not scorch the chamber, once you've got an even carbon layer your good. Cake acts like an insulater and takes longer to build. I keep mine pretty thin for the most part although sometimes it gets away from me. Some people don't let it build at all. It shouldn't take very many bowls to carbonize the chamber. Actual break in is a different matter, some pipes will break in almost immediately and some will take a year or two.
> Nice pipe by the way!


Thanks for the info. I just want to make sure I treat the pipe right. Been eyeballing my haunted bookshop for a couple hours now. I plan to make it mostly an English blend pipe though after i get a little cake in it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Double posting up in here - might be time to change my avatar....

Radice Clear Gold Poker with a Cumberland bit from NeatPipes (sale) and some flake from Smokingpipes. I'm not sure how I screwed up but the Blue Grass I thought I got didn't ship???


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Double posting up in here - might be time to change my avatar....
> 
> Radice Clear Gold Poker with a Cumberland bit from NeatPipes (sale) and some flake from Smokingpipes. I'm not sure how I screwed up but the Blue Grass I thought I got didn't ship???


Nice looking pipe. I love that finish.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Double posting up in here - might be time to change my avatar....
> 
> Radice Clear Gold Poker with a Cumberland bit from NeatPipes (sale) and some flake from Smokingpipes. I'm not sure how I screwed up but the Blue Grass I thought I got didn't ship???


I like my Radice a lot! In fact I've got my eye on another one. I hope that smokes as well for you as mine does!


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like my Radice a lot! In fact I've got my eye on another one. I hope that smokes as well for you as mine does!


Good to hear, I've been admiring yours for some time. If my wife complains I'm going to tell her it's your fault :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Double posting up in here - might be time to change my avatar....
> 
> Radice Clear Gold Poker with a Cumberland bit from NeatPipes (sale) and some flake from Smokingpipes. I'm not sure how I screwed up but the Blue Grass I thought I got didn't ship???


She's a looker all right.....:vs_whistle::vs_whistle:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> good to hear, i've been admiring yours for some time. If my wife complains i'm going to tell her it's your fault :vs_cool:


&#128561; &#128077; ✌


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Double posting up in here - might be time to change my avatar....
> 
> Radice Clear Gold Poker with a Cumberland bit from NeatPipes (sale) and some flake from Smokingpipes. I'm not sure how I screwed up but the Blue Grass I thought I got didn't ship???


Would that be considered a Canadian poker? Looks like it has a flat bottom.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> Would that be considered a Canadian poker? Looks like it has a flat bottom.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah I think it was Piper said the same - it was listed just as a poker and the bottom is flat. It sits solidly with the stem well up.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Double posting up in here - might be time to change my avatar....
> 
> Radice Clear Gold Poker with a Cumberland bit from NeatPipes (sale) and some flake from Smokingpipes. I'm not sure how I screwed up but the Blue Grass I thought I got didn't ship???


Beautiful dimensions, proportions and finish. The fact that it's a poker with a touch of whimsy raises it to a new level. I think we've just seen your new favorite pipe!


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Beautiful dimensions, proportions and finish. The fact that it's a poker with a touch of whimsy raises it to a new level. I think we've just seen your new favorite pipe!


Thanks man, and thanks again for hooking me up with the code :smile2:

It is pretty sweet in the hand and I'm really stoked - I like the way the birdseye goes all the way across the top and bottom evenly with both sides straight grain all the way up the stem.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill estate Root Briar Gr. 5 apple from 1984. In perfect condition. Some group 5s are too large. This one is really medium and balances perfectly. 

FYI, the NeatPipes sale ends October 4. Use coupon BLACKWEDNESDAY to get 30% off.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Dunhill estate Root Briar Gr. 5 apple from 1984. In perfect condition. Some group 5s are too large. This one is really medium and balances perfectly.
> 
> FYI, the NeatPipes sale ends October 4. Use coupon BLACKWEDNESDAY to get 30% off.


Y'all are killing me. Some sexy pipage on the board today......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Dunhill estate Root Briar Gr. 5 apple from 1984. In perfect condition. Some group 5s are too large. This one is really medium and balances perfectly.
> 
> FYI, the NeatPipes sale ends October 4. Use coupon BLACKWEDNESDAY to get 30% off.


Very nice!! One day I'll sell a kidney and get me a nice Dunhill. All jokes aside though i do eventually want a nice Dunhill billiard, and a Costello.. Eventually.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Dunhill estate Root Briar Gr. 5 apple from 1984. In perfect condition. Some group 5s are too large. This one is really medium and balances perfectly.
> 
> FYI, the NeatPipes sale ends October 4. Use coupon BLACKWEDNESDAY to get 30% off.


Ooooohhhh that is sweet!

I'd assume they would still honor it, although it is 3am on the 5th there in Italy now.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Ooooohhhh that is sweet!
> 
> I'd assume they would still honor it, although it is 3am on the 5th there in Italy now.


Oops! You're right. For some reason I thought it was the 3rd. I assume they'll honor the code until start of their day tomorrow morning.


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Very nice!! One day I'll sell a kidney and get me a nice Dunhill. All jokes aside though i do eventually want a nice Dunhill billiard, and a Costello.. Eventually.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I PMd you.


----------



## Hickorynut

Couldn't let y'all have all the fun....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Couldn't let y'all have all the fun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Nice looking pipe! Along with 2 good smoking tobaccos.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Couldn't let y'all have all the fun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I'm curious about Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend too for some reason. :wink2:

Sexy pipe!


----------



## NightFish

huffer33 said:


> Double posting up in here - might be time to change my avatar....
> 
> Radice Clear Gold Poker with a Cumberland bit from NeatPipes (sale) and some flake from Smokingpipes. I'm not sure how I screwed up but the Blue Grass I thought I got didn't ship???


Nice Haul! That pipe is really a beauty.
I just ran to smokingpipes immediately after seeing your post to try get some of that McClelland 40th Anniversary. Sold out. You may have bought the last of it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Hickorynut said:


> Couldn't let y'all have all the fun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's the cheap Savinelli. ...they had a good sale...Vittoria Author. I did not have a wide bowl, bowl, now I do. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> It's the cheap Savinelli. ...they had a good sale...Vittoria Author. I did not have a wide bowl, bowl, now I do.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I smoked my 320 for the first time last night. It smoked great. I did have to put a softy bit on it to be able to clench comfortably but I'd planned that from the start.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> I'm curious about Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend too for some reason. :wink2:
> 
> Sexy pipe!


Yes! Right? I've had so many bowls of goodness based on this thread, I have saved alot of cigar money.....which somehow git diverted into more pipes and tobacco.....but I'm sure it's somehow saving me money .....gonna have to source a pipe rack......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Life has been beyond busy here lately so I haven't had much of a chance to smoke and no time whatsoever for reading Puff. This morning I finally got a chance to crack open my box from the P&C 20% off sale to assess the damage. I don't tend to post every tobacco purchase I make but this one was quite a bit bigger than most so I'm extra excited to have it and feel like showing it off. Some old favorites and some new ones to try. Some to open now and some to forget about for a while. There are still a few hanging on backorder too.

The Penzance came in a week or two earlier from Humidor Pipe Shop on a tip from @JtAv8tor. Thanks, Brother.


----------



## JtAv8tor

NightFish said:


> Life has been beyond busy here lately so I haven't had much of a chance to smoke and no time whatsoever for reading Puff. This morning I finally got a chance to crack open my box from the P&C 20% off sale to assess the damage. I don't tend to post every tobacco purchase I make but this one was quite a bit bigger than most so I'm extra excited to have it and feel like showing it off. Some old favorites and some new ones to try. Some to open now and some to forget about for a while. There are still a few hanging on backorder too.
> 
> The Penzance came in a week or two earlier from Humidor Pipe Shop on a tip from @JtAv8tor. Thanks, Brother.


Good deal glad Chuck hooked you up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

NightFish said:


> Nice Haul! That pipe is really a beauty.
> I just ran to smokingpipes immediately after seeing your post to try get some of that McClelland 40th Anniversary. Sold out. You may have bought the last of it.


I'm not sure if I'm aging it in the can or opening it to try yet, but if I pop it there is plenty to share some. I was reading Jim's review and saw comments that it was hard to get so I was surprised to see it there and just assumed it had become more available recently.


----------



## huffer33

NightFish said:


> Life has been beyond busy here lately so I haven't had much of a chance to smoke and no time whatsoever for reading Puff. This morning I finally got a chance to crack open my box from the P&C 20% off sale to assess the damage. I don't tend to post every tobacco purchase I make but this one was quite a bit bigger than most so I'm extra excited to have it and feel like showing it off. Some old favorites and some new ones to try. Some to open now and some to forget about for a while. There are still a few hanging on backorder too.
> 
> The Penzance came in a week or two earlier from Humidor Pipe Shop on a tip from @*JtAv8tor*. Thanks, Brother.


Damn fine looking haul there!


----------



## Alrightdriver

@NightFish I just looked and pipes and cigars has McClelland 40th Anniversary in stock right now if you are still looking.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Here is the link. 
https://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobile/p/mcclelland-40th-anniversary/2002293/

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> @NightFish I just looked and pipes and cigars has McClelland 40th Anniversary in stock right now if you are still looking.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


confirmed just bought some ....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> confirmed just bought some ....


Glad I could enable. I'd grab some but I already spent my budget already lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> It's the cheap Savinelli. ...they had a good sale...Vittoria Author. I did not have a wide bowl, bowl, now I do.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Great looking pipe too! I'm not a clencher and the 320 is really nice in the hand and smokes great. Love the simple rusticated look.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Glad I could enable. I'd grab some but I already spent my budget already lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


i have also. That came out of the cigar budget.....ipe:


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Great looking pipe too! I'm not a clencher and the 320 is really nice in the hand and smokes great. Love the simple rusticated look.


Same here. I can clench the small bowl straight billiards, bit the larger work much better in the hand, and it helps slow the train down for me...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Alrightdriver said:


> @NightFish I just looked and pipes and cigars has McClelland 40th Anniversary in stock right now if you are still looking.


Thanks!!
I'm on it.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Really?
> I can't find it on the P&C site.
> Got a link?


I pmed you

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Well this wasn't a purchase it was a gift from one of my closest friends, but since he isn't a member here i didn't think it belonged in the bomb section. Got a text from my lady yesterday while she was working. She works at a nursing home and my buddy stopped by and gave her this tin for me while he was there visiting his grandmother.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Well, guys, here's my first pipe purchase. Hopefully my dad and I will enjoy it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Maxh92 said:


> Well, guys, here's my first pipe purchase. Hopefully my dad and I will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Maxh92 said:


> Well, guys, here's my first pipe purchase. Hopefully my dad and I will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some good stuff there!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I picked up this old school style clay tavern pipe the other day for fun and came home today to a package of bulk tobaccos to try. I started to Jar it up but, need to pick up some more lids to get it all stored properly.


----------



## Hickorynut

Maxh92 said:


> Well, guys, here's my first pipe purchase. Hopefully my dad and I will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choices....more time smoking and enjoying with no worries....Nice!


----------



## Hickorynut

blackrabbit said:


> I picked up this old school style clay tavern pipe the other day for fun and came home today to a package of bulk tobaccos to try. I started to Jar it up but, need to pick up some more lids to get it all stored properly.


I like how their labels peel right off the bag....I put them on the jar. Nuttin` fancy but I have he mix and a date!


----------



## blackrabbit

Just a little warning for you all. Weigh your bulk tobacco that you purchase. Two of the bags I got from Smoking Pipes were light. One by an ounce, one by 3 oz. They do have good customer service and one e-mail by me and they already credited me for the mistakes.


----------



## huffer33

blackrabbit said:


> I picked up this old school style clay tavern pipe the other day for fun and came home today to a package of bulk tobaccos to try. I started to Jar it up but, need to pick up some more lids to get it all stored properly.


I'm really interested in hearing how well that clay pipe smokes - pretty cool!


----------



## blackrabbit

huffer33 said:


> I'm really interested in hearing how well that clay pipe smokes - pretty cool!


Yeah,it did smoke pretty cool. :wink2: I will let you know how it does after I smoke it a few more times.


----------



## huffer33

Turns out @*Piper* and @*Hickorynut* are holding out on us, not posting all their pipes! Now I feel self conscious for this one :serious:


























Ok, not really lol:grin2:

2005 estate in top condition (4.9/5.0 rated from SmokingPipes) - group 4 Zulu/Dublin (4135), listed as vulcanite but I think it is ebonite??


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Turns out @Piper and @Hickorynut are holding out on us, not posting all their pipes! Now I feel self conscious for this one :serious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, not really lol:grin2:
> 
> 2005 estate in top condition (4.9/5.0 rated from SmokingPipes) - group 4 Zulu/Dublin (4135)


That is a very nice pipe. I'm filled with envy. I just got a tin of glp quiet nights as well but haven't tried it yet. However I will say when i jarred it so I could have it ready to smoke, while it isn't identical it does have many things in common by cut and smell with the infamous Penzance.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> That is a very nice pipe. I'm filled with envy. I just got a tin of glp quiet nights as well but haven't tried it yet. However I will say when i jarred it so I could have it ready to smoke, while it isn't identical it does have many things in common by cut and smell with the infamous Penzance.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks - I might have to start a WTS thread with some sticks to help pay for this new habit but the shape has been gripping me and I couldn't take it anymore....

I'm interested in how you think the two compare once you toast a bowl!


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Thanks - I might have to start a WTS thread with some sticks to help pay for this new habit but the shape has been gripping me and I couldn't take it anymore....
> 
> I'm interested in how you think the two compare once you toast a bowl!


I'll let you know. I originally ordered it because of some comparison videos on YouTube. There are several if you care to go watch. Just search for Penzance and quiet nights.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Turns out @*Piper* and @*Hickorynut* are holding out on us, not posting all their pipes! Now I feel self conscious for this one :serious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, not really lol:grin2:
> 
> 2005 estate in top condition (4.9/5.0 rated from SmokingPipes) - group 4 Zulu/Dublin (4135), listed as vulcanite but I think it is ebonite??


Holy Cow...She's a looker! :vs_whistle::bounce: and I'll admit...I have a reveal coming tomorrow on a new pipe Mrs Hickorynut got me...


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Holy Cow...She's a looker! :vs_whistle::bounce: and I'll admit...I have a reveal coming tomorrow on a new pipe Mrs Hickorynut got me...


Thanks, and post up! We're needing the moral support up in here!

She sounds like a keeper too, lucky man. My wife would rather use one of mine as kindling >


----------



## Hickorynut

@Alrightdriver... "' I just got a tin of glp quiet nights as well but haven't tried it yet. However I will say when i jarred it so I could have it ready to smoke, while it isn't identical it does have many things in common by cut and smell with the infamous Penzance. "... I am beginning to feel lucky I have not been afflicted withnthe Esoterica stuff... finding it is like trying to ride the magic Unicorn and fart fairy dust.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Thanks, and post up! We're needing the moral support up in here!
> 
> She sounds like a keeper too, lucky man. My wife would rather use one of mine as kindling >


They might be sisters....that's why I have Brogs and Fleabay Carey's...in case she does!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> @Alrightdriver... "' I just got a tin of glp quiet nights as well but haven't tried it yet. However I will say when i jarred it so I could have it ready to smoke, while it isn't identical it does have many things in common by cut and smell with the infamous Penzance. "... I am beginning to feel lucky I have not been afflicted withnthe Esoterica stuff... finding it is like trying to ride the magic Unicorn and fart fairy dust.


I got super lucky on what I've acquired from the Esoterica line. The Penzance is good, and I've been smoking it super sparingly. However currently I'd be more upset to run out of Pembroke than Penzance.. Time may change that, but for now that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> I'll let you know. I originally ordered it because of some comparison videos on YouTube. There are several if you care to go watch. Just search for Penzance and quiet nights.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah I had read reviews that got me interested. Figured I could try something close as I am still hoarding my one tin of Penzance unopened.


----------



## Hickorynut

.......................going to look up Pembroke.........................sheesh!.................. yep I found a magic Unicorn first....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> .......................going to look up Pembroke.........................sheesh!..................


Good luck.. It's elusive as the rest.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Turns out @*Piper* and @*Hickorynut* are holding out on us, not posting all their pipes! Now I feel self conscious for this one :serious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, not really lol:grin2:
> 
> 2005 estate in top condition (4.9/5.0 rated from SmokingPipes) - group 4 Zulu/Dublin (4135), listed as vulcanite but I think it is ebonite??


Awesome looking dunny you got there!


----------



## Matt_21

Got my Genod petite churchwarden today and some MM Great Dane pipe tobacco.
Can't wait to try both.
Thanks to @Hickorynut for the link to the tobacco...from there I found the pipe. The wife wasn't the happiest when we picked up the mail today haha


----------



## Alrightdriver

Matt_21 said:


> Got my Genod petite churchwarden today and some MM Great Dane pipe tobacco.
> Can't wait to try both.
> Thanks to @Hickorynut for the link to the tobacco...from there I found the pipe. The wife wasn't the happiest when we picked up the mail today haha


Nice looking pipe!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice looking pipe!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks. It was cheap but, seems sturdy. Fits together well. We'll see how it smokes, probably tomorrow night.


----------



## huffer33

Matt_21 said:


> Got my Genod petite churchwarden today and some MM Great Dane pipe tobacco.
> Can't wait to try both.
> Thanks to @*Hickorynut* for the link to the tobacco...from there I found the pipe. The wife wasn't the happiest when we picked up the mail today haha


Nice! Going to be needing some of those LONG pipe cleaners!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks. It was cheap but, seems sturdy. Fits together well. We'll see how it smokes, probably tomorrow night.


I hear churchwardens are great for Virginia blends giving the smoke more time to cool before hitting your pallet, hence more flavor... Can't speak from experience, but I've read that and believe I've heard muttonchop piper mention it before.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Got my Genod petite churchwarden today and some MM Great Dane pipe tobacco.
> Can't wait to try both.
> Thanks to @Hickorynut for the link to the tobacco...from there I found the pipe. The wife wasn't the happiest when we picked up the mail today haha


if you take a liking to that Great Dane, you'll probably like Lane Dark Red as well. that you can get in bulk....enjoy that smokin stick!


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Nice! Going to be needing some of those LONG pipe cleaners!


buy a coil....:smile2:


----------



## Matt_21

Thanks for the advice driver. 
And thanks for another recommendation hickorynut


----------



## Alrightdriver

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks for the advice driver.
> And thanks for another recommendation hickorynut


How it helps the theory as I understand it boils down to Virginia blends and their sugar content mashes them burn hotter than most.. Hence why you need to smoke them slower than balken or latakia style blends. Again this is just what I've read. But it seems right in what little experience I have so far.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> buy a coil....:smile2:


Oh, didn't know that was a thing - cool!


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Oh, didn't know that was a thing - cool!


And a variety! (fix the URL)

smoking pipes.com/accessories/pipe-supplies/index.cfm?tag=1339


----------



## Hickorynut

Mrs Hickorynut surprised me with this 4th Generation 82 Natural..... this will spoil me for sure....she's a sitter!

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Mrs Hickorynut surprised me with this 4th Generation 82 Natural..... this will spoil me for sure....she's a sitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Gorgeous pipe - I love the shape, hefty bowl walls, brass accent, and the grain is awesome. Score!


----------



## Hickorynut

@huffer33..... I am think Holidays by the fireplace with this one. Ordered 4oz of Sutliff Christmas Spice for the Holidays......


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Mrs Hickorynut surprised me with this 4th Generation 82 Natural..... this will spoil me for sure....she's a sitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That is a beauty!! And a surprise!! That means she had to do some homework. Mrs hickorynut is a keeper for sure!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> @*huffer33*..... I am think Holidays by the fireplace with this one. Ordered 4oz of Sutliff Christmas Spice for the Holidays......


If you like those heavier aros shoot me you addy - some of that stuff LeatherNeck sent is a bit much for me.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> That is a beauty!! And a surprise!! That means she had to do some homework. Mrs hickorynut is a keeper for sure!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


After 22 years.....I guess she can stay....


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Turns out @*Piper* and @*Hickorynut* are holding out on us, not posting all their pipes! Now I feel self conscious for this one :serious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, not really lol:grin2:
> 
> 2005 estate in top condition (4.9/5.0 rated from SmokingPipes) - group 4 Zulu/Dublin (4135), listed as vulcanite but I think it is ebonite??


Glad you don't really feel self-conscious. That's a beautiful pipe. :vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Awesome looking dunny you got there!





Piper said:


> Glad you don't really feel self-conscious. That's a beautiful pipe. :vs_cool:


Thanks guys


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Mrs Hickorynut surprised me with this 4th Generation 82 Natural..... this will spoil me for sure....she's a sitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Looking good there Hickory!


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> Turns out @*Piper* and @*Hickorynut* are holding out on us, not posting all their pipes! Now I feel self conscious for this one :serious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, not really lol:grin2:
> 
> 2005 estate in top condition (4.9/5.0 rated from SmokingPipes) - group 4 Zulu/Dublin (4135), listed as vulcanite but I think it is ebonite??


I just picked up two tins of the c&d small batch and a tin of quiet nights. Too many others things to try right now though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> I just picked up two tins of the c&d small batch and a tin of quiet nights. Too many others things to try right now though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The small batch stuff used to sell out in hours..literally you'd have to get up early and keep checking the sites waiting for them to update, then order as many as they allowed. If you waited till noon they were gone. Since the Carolina Red Flake debacle, they seem to be around ALOT longer. I love the sansepolcro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

UBC03 said:


> The small batch stuff used to sell out in hours..literally you'd have to get up early and keep checking the sites waiting for them to update, then order as many as they allowed. If you waited till noon they were gone. Since the Carolina Red Flake debacle, they seem to be around ALOT longer. I love the sansepolcro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


What was the debacle?


----------



## UBC03

huffer33 said:


> What was the debacle?


Most tins were moldy. They gave the money back and apologized. None of the tins I bought had any mold. But i did have to open them to check, which made them susceptible to smoking. Lol

I really wish I cellared some... Great smoke fresh, it'd probably of been great with a few years.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished reading that history....I guess I've been really lucky....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

UBC03 said:


> Most tins were moldy. They gave the money back and apologized. None of the tins I bought had any mold. But i did have to open them to check, which made them susceptible to smoking. Lol
> 
> I really wish I cellared some... Great smoke fresh, it'd probably of been great with a few years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Ah, I see. That sucks but it wouldn't stop me if it came back around.

Now, where the hell is all the ABF?


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Ah, I see. That sucks but it wouldn't stop me if it came back around.
> 
> Now, where the hell is all the ABF?


No doubt.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

huffer33 said:


> Ah, I see. That sucks but it wouldn't stop me if it came back around.
> 
> Now, where the hell is all the ABF?


Agreed

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

UBC03 said:


> Most tins were moldy. They gave the money back and apologized. None of the tins I bought had any mold. But i did have to open them to check, which made them susceptible to smoking. Lol
> 
> I really wish I cellared some... Great smoke fresh, it'd probably of been great with a few years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I was gonna ask the same question as huffer. I'm guessing the mold incident was a while back or should I open my tins and check? Which wouldn't be a huge problem but I would have to smoke some......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> I was gonna ask the same question as huffer. I'm guessing the mold incident was a while back or should I open my tins and check? Which wouldn't be a huge problem but I would have to smoke some......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything you bought recently should be okay, if I remember correctly it was mainly the blends with red Virginia's that they were having issues with. I think the problem was that they tried a new anti-fungal product, it didn't work very well!


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> I was gonna ask the same question as huffer. I'm guessing the mold incident was a while back or should I open my tins and check? Which wouldn't be a huge problem but I would have to smoke some......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was specifically the small batch CAROLINA RED FLAKE. It was a huge deal when it was released. Weeks of anticipation , sold out before noon on the first day if I recall correctly. Then the majority was moldy.. It was handled by c&d but it was in EVERY pipe forum for weeks.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Yesterday's purchase.

12oz Wilke Bestmake
4oz Wilke Rum Cake
4oz Wilke Black Raspberry


----------



## JohnBrody15

Alright, so we've got 2 wilke purchased in a row lol. Saw @JimInks mentioning these guys, checked them out on tobacco reviews, and made a purchase.

Got some best make, high hat, and wilke #10









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Alright, so we've got 2 wilke purchased in a row lol. Saw @JimInks mentioning these guys, checked them out on tobacco reviews, and made a purchase.
> 
> Got some best make, high hat, and wilke #10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And now he is reviewing HU.....lol..next!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> And now he is reviewing HU.....lol..next!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I just saw that in the Whats in your bowl thread. Curse the internet. Within 5 seconds I now know about HU and all their blends. The Ayala sounds interesting. I'm gonna start smoking three pipes at once to try and catch up lol


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> Alright, so we've got 2 wilke purchased in a row lol. Saw @JimInks mentioning these guys, checked them out on tobacco reviews, and made a purchase.
> 
> Got some best make, high hat, and wilke #10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @JimInks should get a commission, with all the blends he's turnin us on to.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> JohnBrody15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, so we've got 2 wilke purchased in a row lol. Saw @JimInks mentioning these guys, checked them out on tobacco reviews, and made a purchase.
> 
> Got some best make, high hat, and wilke #10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @JimInks should get a commission, with all the blends he's turnin us on to.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Mr inks.. He was asking about you in the what's in your bowl thread.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnBrody15

Alrightdriver said:


> Speaking of Mr inks.. He was asking about *@ubc03* in the what's in your bowl thread.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Fixed I think lol.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> Fixed I think lol.


Yep.. Oops. I quoted the wrong person. Sorry

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Alrightdriver said:


> Yep.. Oops. I quoted the wrong person. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


No worries good sir.


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> Fixed I think lol.


Workin like an idiot..that's about it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

UBC03 said:


> Workin like an idiot..that's about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I think tapatalk messes things up. Or at least it's harder to see, as it is for me on my phone.

But I just wanted to make sure you got the message since Jiminks was wonderin' about you. You can't just be running around out there without checking in once in a while lol :smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

You can't just be running around out there without checking in once in a while lol :smile2:.. @JohnBrody15......running around without shoes.....shoes.....remember you are addressing UBC03.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> You can't just be running around out there without checking in once in a while lol :smile2:.. @JohnBrody15......running around without shoes.....shoes.....remember you are addressing UBC03.......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Running shoes like these?










I'm sorry, I had to....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> Running shoes like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I had to....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure dino will want a set of those!! Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm sure dino will want a set of those!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


@ss..I've been in the cigar side a bit.. I think we're dropping down to sixty hours a week. So I'll be around more.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Given that the supply of vintage Syrian latakia is limited, this must qualify as hoarding! >


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> @ss..I've been in the cigar side a bit.. I think we're dropping down to sixty hours a week. So I'll be around more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I actually got laid off Friday thinking I'd get a week off to catch up on crap. Got called back Monday..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

My most important pipe-related purchase. It barely works for pipe smoke. I wouldn't even risk using it for cigar smoke LOL.


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> I actually got laid off Friday thinking I'd get a week off to catch up on crap. Got called back Monday.


Not good news! I hope getting called back right away is a good sign. We love having you around but we can wait until you have spare time.


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> @ss..I've been in the cigar side a bit.. I think we're dropping down to sixty hours a week. So I'll be around more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Just wanted you to know we were thinking of you Boss!!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> My most important pipe-related purchase. It barely works for pipe smoke. I wouldn't even risk using it for cigar smoke LOL.


My parents have that chair & the ottoman - down filling and rosewood laminate. One of the most comfortable things in the world.


----------



## NightFish

Piper said:


> Given that the supply of vintage Syrian latakia is limited, this must qualify as hoarding! >


Holy crap! 
I saw a tin in a shop a few months ago when I was traveling in northern California and it was $20 plus 65% tobacco tax. I was pretty tempted but just couldn't bring myself to buy it.:frown2:


----------



## huffer33

NightFish said:


> Holy crap!
> I saw a tin in a shop a few months ago when I was traveling in northern California and it was $20 plus 65% tobacco tax. I was pretty tempted but just couldn't bring myself to buy it.:frown2:


It was $18 for 3.5oz - smokingpipes in stock


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> It was $18 for 3.5oz - smokingpipes in stock


Or $54 for a pound at the same place.


----------



## Hickorynut

All right y'all.....everything on my wish list (developed from these threads) is out of stock at P&C..what does that tell you.......HOARDERS!!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> All right y'all.....everything on my wish list (developed from these threads) is out of stock at P&C..what does that tell you.......HOARDERS!!


Smoking pipes perhaps? Or 4noggins lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I have managed to shy away from the amazing P&C sale so far. The HU bug bit me though after reading how highly Jim thinks of them.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> I have managed to shy away from the amazing P&C sale so far. The HU bug bit me though after reading how highly Jim thinks of them.


Just when I think I've mastered a few acronyms a new one pops up LOL!

HU = Honey Urine ... Haunted Uvula?


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Just when I think I've mastered a few acronyms a new one pops up LOL!
> 
> HU = Honey Urine ... Haunted Uvula?


:vs_laugh:

I was wondering the same thing - it actually isn't an acronym though, just HU Tobaccos lol.

HU-Tobacco

A few blends with syrian latakia there and the Director's Cut is quite well esteemed too. I sorted Jim's reviews by stars and picked from the large number of blends that are listed there as 4-star.

These are the ones I chose to start - 



FBM Khoisaan 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)

OWB Director`s Cut 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)

FBM Fayyum 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)

FBM Makhuwa 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)

UP Sunset 50g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> :vs_laugh:
> 
> I was wondering the same thing - it actually isn't an acronym though, just HU Tobaccos lol.
> 
> HU-Tobacco
> 
> A few blends with syrian latakia there and the Director's Cut is quite well esteemed too. I sorted Jim's reviews by stars and picked from the large number of blends that are listed there as 4-star.
> 
> These are the ones I chose to start -
> 
> 
> 
> FBM Khoisaan 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)
> 
> OWB Director`s Cut 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)
> 
> FBM Fayyum 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)
> 
> FBM Makhuwa 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)
> 
> UP Sunset 50g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)


Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> :vs_laugh:
> 
> I was wondering the same thing - it actually isn't an acronym though, just HU Tobaccos lol.
> 
> HU-Tobacco
> 
> A few blends with syrian latakia there and the Director's Cut is quite well esteemed too. I sorted Jim's reviews by stars and picked from the large number of blends that are listed there as 4-star.
> 
> These are the ones I chose to start -
> 
> 
> 
> FBM Khoisaan 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)
> 
> OWB Director`s Cut 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)
> 
> FBM Fayyum 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)
> 
> FBM Makhuwa 100g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)
> 
> UP Sunset 50g (Lieferzeit: sofort lieferbar)


Ohhhh.... I looked at the entire P and C website looking for HU and couldn't find it. This looks interesting. Thanks to you and Jim Inks for bringing this to our attention. :vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Snagged this off the bay..





































My question for experienced pipe folks, it has an extremely tight draw..going to give it a good cleaning and such but is that normal for these as it is my first Meer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Snagged this off the bay..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question for experienced pipe folks, it has an extremely tight draw..going to give it a good cleaning and such but is that normal for these as it is my first Meer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome looking pipe. I'm no expert but my meer has a bit of a harder draw than my others, but it's not a hard draw, just seems a touch slower. Probably after you clean it up it will work it's self out. Might just have something clogging it up a bit. Do a bit of research on cleaning a meer they are different than cleaning a briar.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Snagged this off the bay..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question for experienced pipe folks, it has an extremely tight draw..going to give it a good cleaning and such but is that normal for these as it is my first Meer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can't answer your question but that us too cool for school!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Snagged this off the bay..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question for experienced pipe folks, it has an extremely tight draw..going to give it a good cleaning and such but is that normal for these as it is my first Meer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do yourself a favor..if you try to remove the stem and it doesn't give DO NOT FORCE IT. If it has a bone tenon they break very easily..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> Snagged this off the bay..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question for experienced pipe folks, it has an extremely tight draw..going to give it a good cleaning and such but is that normal for these as it is my first Meer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice pickup, I haven't seen a Viking before. 
Yes, i think it's fairly common for meers to have a tighter than normal draw, especially the ones that have a screw-in tenon. My Sunflowered meer is so tight that I have to use skinny pipe cleaners. With the screw tenon you don't want to take it apart anymore than is absolutely needed as the threads in the shank can and will wear out! One of mine is a two piece screw so that I can remove the bit without having to remove the screw.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice pickup, I haven't seen a Viking before.
> Yes, i think it's fairly common for meers to have a tighter than normal draw, especially the ones that have a screw-in tenon. My Sunflowered meer is so tight that I have to use skinny pipe cleaners. With the screw tenon you don't want to take it apart anymore than is absolutely needed as the threads in the shank can and will wear out! One of mine is a two piece screw so that I can remove the bit without having to remove the screw.


That's the way mine is on the tenon

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided after researching briars with vulcanite, which is what I'm used to, and since this decade old Peterson second has seen the test of time to grab another Peterson.

Sure it maybe a rookie mistake, but I really like the similarities between my current second to this newer model the arane 338 P-LIP.

I already know I'm a clencher. So perhaps a rookie mistake. I know I have some PIGs on the way and much to the chagrin of my wife I thought I would add this.

I read through the break in process of running some distilled Spirit through the bowl.

Anyhow this is what it looks like. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

JtAv8tor said:


> Snagged this off the bay..
> 
> My question for experienced pipe folks, it has an extremely tight draw..going to give it a good cleaning and such but is that normal for these as it is my first Meer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've got the same tight draw issue with my meer. I'm wondering if there are certain tobaccos or cuts that work better with a tighter draw or maybe even drier tobacco.

I gggogled but only came up with a few things about people making modifications to the pipe itself. I don't have the expertise for that but yeah....its a bit frustrating.


----------



## JtAv8tor

For those looking my local has










Limit of two per call chuck at 256-539-6431 he will ship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> For those looking my local has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limit of two per call chuck at 256-539-6431 he will ship
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wish I knew enough about what tobaccos I will like to smoke. I'm just not there yet.

I'll probably kick myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> I wish I knew enough about what tobaccos I will like to smoke. I'm just not there yet.
> 
> I'll probably kick myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I understand these are HTF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> From what I understand these are HTF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hard to find would be the understatement of the year..but I think there's been a release lately prices on eBay are not that crazy.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Hard to find would be the understatement of the year..but I think there's been a release lately prices on eBay are not that crazy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well Chuck sells at around 20 a tin plus shipping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> For those looking my local has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limit of two per call chuck at 256-539-6431 he will ship
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Going to have nightmares now. One day I'll actually be able to grab some of that when it's available!! Unfortunately this isn't that day. Good heads up though jt!! I'm sure his phone will be ringing off the hook now lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Going to have nightmares now. One day I'll actually be able to grab some of that when it's available!! Unfortunately this isn't that day. Good heads up though jt!! I'm sure his phone will be ringing off the hook now lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new job, buddy.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Congrats on the new job, buddy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Now if i can just get them to keep Stonehaven in stock till my fist payday lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

JtAv8tor said:


> Well Chuck sells at around 20 a tin plus shipping
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He said they are $15.95 if I heard correctly (might have been 16.95...)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MattT

huffer33 said:


> He said they are $15.95 if I heard correctly (might have been 16.95...)
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


$15.95 each plus shipping. Limit 2. Bought one of each, and the wife is officially pissed. Time to do the dishes, hope it's worth it...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Just glad to help everyone out in getting some unicorns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NightFish

JtAv8tor said:


> Just glad to help everyone out in getting some unicorns


Speaking of unicorns ... I think I see Christmas Cheer in the background on the top left of your photo.


----------



## JtAv8tor

NightFish said:


> Speaking of unicorns ... I think I see Christmas Cheer in the background on the top left of your photo.


Could be give him a call and check 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> For those looking my local has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limit of two per call chuck at 256-539-6431 he will ship
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I decided to grab one of each. It is pretty hard to find. I figure if it turns out to be not my style, I can always trade.

Seems like nice people running the shop. The clerk said people are going crazy over the release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> I decided to grab one of each. It is pretty hard to find. I figure if it turns out to be not my style, I can always trade.
> 
> Seems like nice people running the shop. The clerk said people are going crazy over the release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha y ah if it was Chuck I promise half of his sales are from me posting this, that stuff usually sits for months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

He is sold out as of this morning. Said everyone and there brother has been calling. He seemed like a really nice genuine guy.


----------



## JtAv8tor

blackrabbit said:


> He is sold out as of this morning. Said everyone and there brother has been calling. He seemed like a really nice genuine guy.


Check PMs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> He is sold out as of this morning. Said everyone and there brother has been calling. He seemed like a really nice genuine guy.


I got ahold of him at about 10:10am EST. He commented that they had sold a ton of this to customers in NY

I took a look on the Bay and saw some fool listing this for $199. I'm sure it was aged and a larger amount, but I just want to kick a scalper right in the groin, as that a crazy mark up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So for those of us, like me that might not know why the craze over this brand or blends I took a screen shot of a list of Esoterica tobaccos and what kind they are along with a 0-4 star rating.

These both were above a 3.5, if I can remember. I'll have another look at the list. But both look very different but tasty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stonehaven 3.6, Penzance 3.5. Pretty high on this reference sheet. 
In fact if all the Esoterica pipe tobaccos none scored any higher than these two. The list is a compilation of tobacco reviews from pipe smokers who revised each product. Glad I snagged a pair. Considering my local cigar and pipe shop (also vape) sells Supervalue black and gold or any of their 1.5 ounce pouches for almost $9.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Sometimes supervalue tobaccos are more enjoyable to smoke than the esoteric brands. I often recommend them to newbies because they're so forgiving and pleasant. For years I smoked only Captain Black White. There's a reason they're popular: they're readily available, easy to pack and keep lit; they're mild and flavorful, generally consistent and less prone to cause tongue bite. 

Once I started spending time on Puff.com, I started trying more varieties of tobacco, both cigar and pipe. Generally these were higher-end products. I appreciate having my taste level elevated (and my bank account depleted) but there are times when a bottle of Dos Equis tastes better to me than a glass of Dom Perignon. :smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ll agree to this. If you drank Don Perignon every day, it would cease to be special. 

The black and gold is pleasant enough to smoke everyday. It’s not worth almost $9 for 1.5 ounces. 
I bought 12 oz. online for just over $12. 
I decided to buy some Frogmorton and some Ashton that Pandaboy just reviewed. 

I rarely drink really Old and expensive wine, but I do buy stuff that will age and appreciate in value. If it gets too valuable I sell much of it. Of course for certain occasions you have to drink or eat the special stuff to mark the occasion. 

As for drink, my favorite is filtered ice water. 

Having been in places where decent water just can’t be had really gives you an appreciation of how good clean water can really taste, without the chlorine or iodine. 

I think it’s the same thing with food, tobacco, and pretty much everything. 

In life you must know sorrow, misery and pain to truly experience pure joy and momentary happiness. 

Okay enough philosophy, but that’s how I roll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I'll agree to this. If you drank Don Perignon every day, it would cease to be special.
> 
> The black and gold is pleasant enough to smoke everyday. It's not worth almost $9 for 1.5 ounces.
> I bought 12 oz. online for just over $12.
> I decided to buy some Frogmorton and some Ashton that Pandaboy just reviewed.
> 
> I rarely drink really Old and expensive wine, but I do buy stuff that will age and appreciate in value. If it gets too valuable I sell much of it. Of course for certain occasions you have to drink or eat the special stuff to mark the occasion.
> 
> As for drink, my favorite is filtered ice water.
> 
> Having been in places where decent water just can't be had really gives you an appreciation of how good clean water can really taste, without the chlorine or iodine.
> 
> I think it's the same thing with food, tobacco, and pretty much everything.
> 
> In life you must know sorrow, misery and pain to truly experience pure joy and momentary happiness.
> 
> Okay enough philosophy, but that's how I roll.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are really lucky to have JimInks as a regular in the what's in your bowl thread - he has done an extremely extensive number of reviews on tobaccoreviews and is very highly regarded. A lot of us start with his, and then look into it further if it sounds like something up our alley. From someone else who is also buying up stuff without a lot of experience, I recommend them highly.


----------



## JohnBrody15

I missed out on this but I did pick up some Christmas cheer 2017 from 4 noggins. Is that a good find? I know it’s good and hard to find but that’s about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> We are really lucky to have JimInks as a regular in the what's in your bowl thread - he has done an extremely extensive number of reviews on tobaccoreviews and is very highly regarded. A lot of us start with his, and then look into it further if it sounds like something up our alley. From someone else who is also buying up stuff without a lot of experience, I recommend them highly.


I'll second that notion.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> I missed out on this but I did pick up some Christmas cheer 2017 from 4 noggins. Is that a good find? I know it's good and hard to find but that's about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what i hear Christmas cheer is new every year and once that years supply is gone.. Its gone.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> From what i hear Christmas cheer is new every year and once that years supply is gone.. Its gone.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Not only that but the word is that because of the BS gov regs, the 2017 is the last anyone will see of the CC, I have a bowl of the 2006 drying now for a Nightcap later tonight


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Not only that but the word is that because of the BS gov regs, the 2017 is the last anyone will see of the CC, I have a bowl of the 2006 drying now for a Nightcap later tonight


That is some good info. May have to make a trip back to Charlotte to see if they still have some left if that's the case.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Not only that but the word is that because of the BS gov regs, the 2017 is the last anyone will see of the CC, I have a bowl of the 2006 drying now for a Nightcap later tonight


I saw that mentioned in the reviews but have no clue. Why does it affect CC and or what else is on the block? If you have the cliff notes I'd appreciate it, or I'll try to look more.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I'll agree to this. If you drank Don Perignon every day, it would cease to be special.
> 
> The black and gold is pleasant enough to smoke everyday. It's not worth almost $9 for 1.5 ounces.
> I bought 12 oz. online for just over $12.
> I decided to buy some Frogmorton and some Ashton that Pandaboy just reviewed.
> 
> I rarely drink really Old and expensive wine, but I do buy stuff that will age and appreciate in value. If it gets too valuable I sell much of it. Of course for certain occasions you have to drink or eat the special stuff to mark the occasion.
> 
> As for drink, my favorite is filtered ice water.
> 
> Having been in places where decent water just can't be had really gives you an appreciation of how good clean water can really taste, without the chlorine or iodine.
> 
> I think it's the same thing with food, tobacco, and pretty much everything.
> 
> In life you must know sorrow, misery and pain to truly experience pure joy and momentary happiness.
> 
> Okay enough philosophy, but that's how I roll.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautifully put. I totally agree! :vs_cool:

I meant to add that we have great drinking water in NYC.


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Not only that but the word is that because of the BS gov regs, the 2017 is the last anyone will see of the CC, I have a bowl of the 2006 drying now for a Nightcap later tonight


Interesting...I randomly saw it while looking for something else, figured I'd grab some.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> I saw that mentioned in the reviews but have no clue. Why does it affect CC and or what else is on the block? If you have the cliff notes I'd appreciate it, or I'll try to look more.


The short of it is that anything blended after 2008 has to go thru a deeming process, this will end up costing a manufacturer about $400,000 or so PER BLEND. This legislation was brought about by the big tobacco co's to put the vape industry out of business and pipe tobacco got caught up as collateral damage.
The dates and everything else keep getting pushed back and changed, as of right now it's not scheduled to go into effect until 2021 but who knows, anything that was in production before the 08 date is grandfathered, and anything released by 10/2016 can be exempted if the manufacturer wants to pay the fees. The Christmas Cheer is a small batch yearly release, it a slightly different blend every year so for McClelland to continue they would have to pay the $400,000 every year, many of the small blenders have already quit developing new blends or shut down completely.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> The short of it is that anything blended after 2008 has to go thru a deeming process, this will end up costing a manufacturer about $400,000 or so PER BLEND. This legislation was brought about by the big tobacco co's to put the vape industry out of business and pipe tobacco got caught up as collateral damage.
> The dates and everything else keep getting pushed back and changed, as of right now it's not scheduled to go into effect until 2021 but who knows, anything that was in production before the 08 date is grandfathered, and anything released by 10/2016 can be exempted if the manufacturer wants to pay the fees. The Christmas Cheer is a small batch yearly release, it a slightly different blend every year so for McClelland to continue they would have to pay the $400,000 every year, many of the small blenders have already quit developing new blends or shut down completely.


Sad... Just sad.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> The short of it is that anything blended after 2008 has to go thru a deeming process, this will end up costing a manufacturer about $400,000 or so PER BLEND. This legislation was brought about by the big tobacco co's to put the vape industry out of business and pipe tobacco got caught up as collateral damage.
> The dates and everything else keep getting pushed back and changed, as of right now it's not scheduled to go into effect until 2021 but who knows, anything that was in production before the 08 date is grandfathered, and anything released by 10/2016 can be exempted if the manufacturer wants to pay the fees. The Christmas Cheer is a small batch yearly release, it a slightly different blend every year so for McClelland to continue they would have to pay the $400,000 every year, many of the small blenders have already quit developing new blends or shut down completely.


Oh WTF - I knew about the vape thing but didn't know they reached out.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> The short of it is that anything blended after 2008 has to go thru a deeming process, this will end up costing a manufacturer about $400,000 or so PER BLEND. This legislation was brought about by the big tobacco co's to put the vape industry out of business and pipe tobacco got caught up as collateral damage.
> The dates and everything else keep getting pushed back and changed, as of right now it's not scheduled to go into effect until 2021 but who knows, anything that was in production before the 08 date is grandfathered, and anything released by 10/2016 can be exempted if the manufacturer wants to pay the fees. The Christmas Cheer is a small batch yearly release, it a slightly different blend every year so for McClelland to continue they would have to pay the $400,000 every year, many of the small blenders have already quit developing new blends or shut down completely.


The irony is that vaping is probably much safer than cigarette smoking and should be encouraged.


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> The irony is that vaping is probably much safer than cigarette smoking and should be encouraged.


It is my dark little secret here - I mix my own. Everything is food grade and exempt from regulation except the nic and I'm not sure how many liters of that I should freeze up now. I quit cigarettes probably close to 5 years ago on account of discretely vaping. And it is the only thing I can do with indiscretion in the house - doesn't even bother my wife (severe asthmatic). Her asthma medicine is delivered in one of the same bases in fact (PG).


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> The irony is that vaping is probably much safer than cigarette smoking and should be encouraged.


I disagree as a respiratory therapist. Putting anything into your lungs besides warm moist air is a bad thing.

Vape is syrup heated, even if they say it's cooled. It's made of propylene glycol, a necessary coolant or the coils will burn out. It's a coolant and is sweet to the taste but poison to the body, and even in small doses in the lower respiratory tract it's bad. Then there is vegetable glycerine. It's also a bit sweet but it's the base used for centuries in soaps. One might think this with sweetener might help the coolant come back out if the lungs but the lungs are hyper sensitive. At the very end the airways finally end at a series of tiny sacks called alvioli. They would look one microscopic grapes on a stem. Capillaries pass through them expelling CO2 and some water vapor with other toxins in micro amounts and grab oxygen on the red blood cells hemoglobin. This membrane is so thin gas freely exchanges through it. Coating it with coolant, flavoring and a soapy material interferes with this external respiration. It would be like clogging a bodies cells of having their CO2 and such from going out while the needed Oxygen comes in. Also nicotine constructs the vessels in the lungs narrowing that one calmed highway.

While cigars and pipping may he had for the throat, gums, teeth, tongue and sinus areas these areas constantly get liquids to cleanse them. Sneezes rid irritants as does snot if you trigger your histamine system. I'm sure you all have had runny noses from hell at one time or another. Sure it's bad for blogging sinuses too and you get nicotine which effect organs and everything else, but nowhere near what gaping or cigarettes do through the lungs.

Young lungs can't repair themselves either. Lu GS have micro fibers called cilia that are hair like and escalate junk from the lungs. Anything that interfere with that is really bad. Cigar smoking and piping does not as you don't inhale.

It's the additives they put in cape along with its components as well as the fact that these two main components need to be heated a extreme temps, even if they get cooled.

If you have ever tried baling which I did for a bit and I fake over and over you are amazed how hot the vaporizer gets in your hand. That's why an industrial coolant is needed in the mixture.

I'm not saying anything in life is healthy but baking has gone unstudied, oassecas a super alternative for smoking of Amy kind when it's not. Anything involving the lungs is worse than chew, which can cause oral and GI cancers as well as killing of the capillaries in the effected areas. Sure if we smiled cigars or piled constantly it would be worse but vaping is almost a constant thing. I see my daughter doing it. She had me try her cape unit. It absolutely forced so much cake into your lungs it definitely makes it all the way to the air sacks.

Sorry if I'm soap-boxing. It's just that tobacco has been demonized but the true thing is additives and their entry into the Lowe respiratory system. COPD and pneumonia kill and make life miserable. A cigar or pipe is a relaxing thing not a ball and chain that must be done more and more frequently to get the same brain chemical triggers.

Cigar and pipe smoking is about thought about taste, flavor, slowly allowing short acting nicotine to dissipate.

Nicotine is used in patches quite successfully along with small dose antidepressants. The gym is a scam as it's as addictive as smoking but st least it's not being inhaled. It just enters your gut and then into your blood as well as through your oral mucus membranes. Cigars and pipes do this too, but gum chewers do it constantly. It's a huge revenue even in genetic form. The lozenges are not better.

Baking and reasons people do it should never be confused with piping or cigar enjoyment. Yes we take risks. But we do when walking, eating and driving. Vaping like smoking, is simply a drug delivery system that has other chemicals with side effects that damage the respiratory tract as well as poison the body much more than leisure use or real tobacco leaves that are not used in a chemical synthesis to get into the body faster and continuously or in long patterns.

Most of us can stop for a day or a week. The vape kids can't. The flavors are sweet which encourage young under developed lungs to try it.

Nobody usually picks up a pipe or cigar and smokes it as intended in their teens for flavors, aromas and taste let alone relaxation and pensive thought.

Again just my opinion. I was a licensed respiratory therapist and I worked in big pharma with smoking cessation in patches, and the drugs to alter your withdrawal.

Yes I smoked cigarettes but not until age 29, and out of a personal rebellion when I was really sick.

I've never felt the same way about cigars or pipes. Yes they do quell a bit of oral fixation and a bit of nicotine but it's rather impossible to remove the nicotine and it's not really the big problem.

Anyhow, mini rant almost over. Government and big business aka big food, big tobacco, big chemicals, pharma and energy all want their cake and to eat it too. It's about control over people, not about anybody's safety as all life expectancy is zero in the long term. We know that all men must die. It's just how and why that control is exerted on.

Okay I'll shut up now! Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I disagree as a respiratory therapist. Putting anything into your lungs besides warm moist air is a bad thing.
> 
> Vape is syrup heated, even if they say it's cooled. It's made of propylene glycol, a necessary coolant or the coils will burn out. It's a coolant and is sweet to the taste but poison to the body, and even in small doses in the lower respiratory tract it's bad. Then there is vegetable glycerine. It's also a bit sweet but it's the base used for centuries in soaps. One might think this with sweetener might help the coolant come back out if the lungs but the lungs are hyper sensitive. At the very end the airways finally end at a series of tiny sacks called alvioli. They would look one microscopic grapes on a stem. Capillaries pass through them expelling CO2 and some water vapor with other toxins in micro amounts and grab oxygen on the red blood cells hemoglobin. This membrane is so thin gas freely exchanges through it. Coating it with coolant, flavoring and a soapy material interferes with this external respiration. It would be like clogging a bodies cells of having their CO2 and such from going out while the needed Oxygen comes in. Also nicotine constructs the vessels in the lungs narrowing that one calmed highway.
> 
> While cigars and pipping may he had for the throat, gums, teeth, tongue and sinus areas these areas constantly get liquids to cleanse them. Sneezes rid irritants as does snot if you trigger your histamine system. I'm sure you all have had runny noses from hell at one time or another. Sure it's bad for blogging sinuses too and you get nicotine which effect organs and everything else, but nowhere near what gaping or cigarettes do through the lungs.
> 
> Young lungs can't repair themselves either. Lu GS have micro fibers called cilia that are hair like and escalate junk from the lungs. Anything that interfere with that is really bad. Cigar smoking and piping does not as you don't inhale.
> 
> It's the additives they put in cape along with its components as well as the fact that these two main components need to be heated a extreme temps, even if they get cooled.
> 
> If you have ever tried baling which I did for a bit and I fake over and over you are amazed how hot the vaporizer gets in your hand. That's why an industrial coolant is needed in the mixture.
> 
> I'm not saying anything in life is healthy but baking has gone unstudied, oassecas a super alternative for smoking of Amy kind when it's not. Anything involving the lungs is worse than chew, which can cause oral and GI cancers as well as killing of the capillaries in the effected areas. Sure if we smiled cigars or piled constantly it would be worse but vaping is almost a constant thing. I see my daughter doing it. She had me try her cape unit. It absolutely forced so much cake into your lungs it definitely makes it all the way to the air sacks.
> 
> Sorry if I'm soap-boxing. It's just that tobacco has been demonized but the true thing is additives and their entry into the Lowe respiratory system. COPD and pneumonia kill and make life miserable. A cigar or pipe is a relaxing thing not a ball and chain that must be done more and more frequently to get the same brain chemical triggers.
> 
> Cigar and pipe smoking is about thought about taste, flavor, slowly allowing short acting nicotine to dissipate.
> 
> Nicotine is used in patches quite successfully along with small dose antidepressants. The gym is a scam as it's as addictive as smoking but st least it's not being inhaled. It just enters your gut and then into your blood as well as through your oral mucus membranes. Cigars and pipes do this too, but gum chewers do it constantly. It's a huge revenue even in genetic form. The lozenges are not better.
> 
> Baking and reasons people do it should never be confused with piping or cigar enjoyment. Yes we take risks. But we do when walking, eating and driving. Vaping like smoking, is simply a drug delivery system that has other chemicals with side effects that damage the respiratory tract as well as poison the body much more than leisure use or real tobacco leaves that are not used in a chemical synthesis to get into the body faster and continuously or in long patterns.
> 
> Most of us can stop for a day or a week. The vape kids can't. The flavors are sweet which encourage young under developed lungs to try it.
> 
> Nobody usually picks up a pipe or cigar and smokes it as intended in their teens for flavors, aromas and taste let alone relaxation and pensive thought.
> 
> Again just my opinion. I was a licensed respiratory therapist and I worked in big pharma with smoking cessation in patches, and the drugs to alter your withdrawal.
> 
> Yes I smoked cigarettes but not until age 29, and out of a personal rebellion when I was really sick.
> 
> I've never felt the same way about cigars or pipes. Yes they do quell a bit of oral fixation and a bit of nicotine but it's rather impossible to remove the nicotine and it's not really the big problem.
> 
> Anyhow, mini rant almost over. Government and big business aka big food, big tobacco, big chemicals, pharma and energy all want their cake and to eat it too. It's about control over people, not about anybody's safety as all life expectancy is zero in the long term. We know that all men must die. It's just how and why that control is exerted on.
> 
> Okay I'll shut up now! Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is some major confusion in your premise between propylene glycol and vegetable glycerine, which are inert, and polypropylene glycol which is the coolant you put in your car and is deadly toxic. The other option is 400 unknown chemicals that are not only chemicals that are bad for you but they are also burnt which is a serious multiplier. I'm just going to leave it that when it is between smoking cigarettes and vape there is no comparison. As a respiratory therapist, you use propylene glycol to deliver albuterol and a number of steroid respiratory inhalants. It isn't an irritant nor toxic. We all choose our poisons and I'm sorry for derailing a great thread.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Good or bad, there's a tremendous opportunity to continue to innovate the mechanics of vaping to make it safer. That's how the free market works. Money, demand, competing businesses, innovation.

With that said, do we really know why we spend so much money on things we can't afford? Like this:









Or this:









Btw, I love this pipe but I'm concerned with the finish. If it's lacquered then everyone any their mother has a different opinion on whether it'll burn hot or not. We shall see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have to try that Seattle stuff the Yak and Puget Sound are old stomping grounds. 

As for Vape there is a way that’s safe now it’s just not cool. Water soluble nicotine, in several strengths. Used in a food grade flavor that is very diluted used in an ultrasonic powered nebulizer. It could be shaped in many ways. It wouldn’t be as cool as Vape now. It would be hard to blow smoke rings and such but the units would be pretty expensive, a couple hundred dollars, and the juice wouldn’t be real tasty. Hopefully they can work on it. People will always have oral fixation and crave stimulants. It’s human nature. 

Interesting pipe. Big bowl. That might burn hot but if you do slow draws with a decent amount of time in between I’m sure you will manage it. I kind of like Peterson, because I started with them. In some places they get a bad rap. I think they are solid. Let us know how it works out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I have to try that Seattle stuff the Yak and Puget Sound are old stomping grounds.
> 
> As for Vape there is a way that's safe now it's just not cool. Water soluble nicotine, in several strengths. Used in a food grade flavor that is very diluted used in an ultrasonic powered nebulizer. It could be shaped in many ways. It wouldn't be as cool as Vape now. It would be hard to blow smoke rings and such but the units would be pretty expensive, a couple hundred dollars, and the juice wouldn't be real tasty. Hopefully they can work on it. People will always have oral fixation and crave stimulants. It's human nature.
> 
> Interesting pipe. Big bowl. That might burn hot but if you do slow draws with a decent amount of time in between I'm sure you will manage it. I kind of like Peterson, because I started with them. In some places they get a bad rap. I think they are solid. Let us know how it works out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good info on the vape in PM - thanks for sending that.

Back to our favorite vice -

I am quite enjoying the SPC Potlach so far and looking forward to lighting up several others. My old stomping grounds were more around Portland but close enough....

Been lazy about posting up pics lately:


----------



## Hickorynut

Did I miss anyone else weighing in on Dunhill bulk vs tin? I want to cellar a bunch before everyone goes crazy. But not bulk if it doesn't age well...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Good question as I was wondering tins vs bulk myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

JohnBrody15 said:


> Good or bad, there's a tremendous opportunity to continue to innovate the mechanics of vaping to make it safer. That's how the free market works. Money, demand, competing businesses, innovation.
> 
> With that said, do we really know why we spend so much money on things we can't afford? Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I love this pipe but I'm concerned with the finish. If it's lacquered then everyone any their mother has a different opinion on whether it'll burn hot or not. We shall see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking pipe - very clean and stylish. I hope it smokes sweet and cool for you!


----------



## JohnBrody15

We need to do some kind of MAW or box pass because I need to try all the stuff you guys are buying!! ALL OF IT!!!!! :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad: lol!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Good info on the vape in PM - thanks for sending that.
> 
> Back to our favorite vice -
> 
> I am quite enjoying the SPC Potlach so far and looking forward to lighting up several others. My old stomping grounds were more around Portland but close enough....
> 
> Been lazy about posting up pics lately:


Nice pickup!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Did I miss anyone else weighing in on Dunhill bulk vs tin? I want to cellar a bunch before everyone goes crazy. But not bulk if it doesn't age well...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I've got quite a few jars of the bulk set back as well as several sleeves of tins. I think the bulk, jarred will be fine for at five years maybe more, I do feel the the factorie tins are gonna be better for long term (10+ yrs) IF the tins hold up and that's something we won't know until we get there! I've opened tin that were only a few years old that were already showing signs of rust. Latakia does start to go flat with time and age. I think that vacuum sealing the bulk will mostly stop the aging process. I've been using the small half-pint jars, one will hold 2-4oz it's a lot more jars but this way I an open one and have enough to smoke for a while without disturbing the rest. What I'm finding is that when you age a batch once you open it you have a limited amount of time to smoke that batch before the flavors fade out!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've got quite a few jars of the bulk set back as well as several sleeves of tins. I think the bulk, jarred will be fine for at five years maybe more, I do feel the the factorie tins are gonna be better for long term (10+ yrs) IF the tins hold up and that's something we won't know until we get there! I've opened tin that were only a few years old that were already showing signs of rust. Latakia does start to go flat with time and age. I think that vacuum sealing the bulk will mostly stop the aging process. I've been using the small half-pint jars, one will hold 2-4oz it's a lot more jars but this way I an open one and have enough to smoke for a while without disturbing the rest. What I'm finding is that when you age a batch once you open it you have a limited amount of time to smoke that batch before the flavors fade out!


I had not considered tin rust...that's going to be a factor for me.....time to get some more jars.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I had not considered tin rust...that's going to be a factor for me.....time to get some more jars.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I think most tins are probably going to do okay over time, there was a bad batch in 2012-13 I had bought several sleeves and set em back, fortunately someone was kind enough to post up a PSA and I went ahead and checked on mine, almost all of them were bad and I spent the day jarring flakes! Oh by the way you CAN fit 400 grams of flake tobacco in a wide mouth pint jar!


----------



## Joe Sticks

I picked up another clay pipe from a maker in England. I like that you only taste the tobacco when smoking them, kinda like a meer. Just don't drop one though ! The one I recently bought is based on a design from around the time of the American Civil War -


----------



## Alrightdriver

Joe Sticks said:


> I picked up another clay pipe from a maker in England. I like that you only taste the tobacco when smoking them, kinda like a meer. Just don't drop one though ! The one I recently bought is based on a design from around the time of the American Civil War -


Nice pipe! Love the blue on the stem. Those get hot to hold though don't they? Most I've seen have a little nub on the bottom for holding I thought.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

I meant to add above that the photo is a stock one from the gal who makes the pipes. I have an Irish cutty from her that has a glaze green tip and shamrocks and the Irish harp on it that is like the pipe pictured as far as dimensions. My Maritime cutty with blue tip is on the way to me now.

The bowl does get warm as the tobacco burns down, but not if you hold the stem between your fingers (like you might a cigarette or cigar). The stem remains cool beyond about a half inch from the bowl. The glaze prevents the clay from sticking to your lips or tongue. I have quite a few of these clay pipes, most of them without glazed tips. Rubbing a tiny bit of butter on the tip keeps them from sticking to you. Most of my other clay pipes have much longer stems. The cutty sizes are very handy. I throw a pipestand made from a cut leather belt made into a loop & held together by a rivet, in my pocket if I want to set the pipe down.

This morning I enjoyed a bowl of Billy Budd in my Irish cutty clay pipe.


----------



## huffer33

Thought I could hold out but I also got bit by the 27% sale at P&C. Tsuge Tokyo 552 sandblast that was already marked down significantly. Added the tins to get to the cutoff for the last 7% off which brought it back down to about the same price as without them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Thought I could hold out but I also got bit by the 27% sale at P&C. Tsuge Tokyo 552 sandblast that was already marked down significantly. Added the tins to get to the cutoff for the last 7% off which brought it back down to about the same price as without them.


Nice! I like the poker/tankard forms.


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! I like the poker/tankard forms.


Thanks - it seems very nicely done for the price. Light weight and it just barely balances to sit up (when empty anyways).


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dammit. I must stay away from the tobacco shop next to my favorite lunch spot.

However I took a chace buying Ashton'Guilty Pleasure and a gamble with Drew Estates Gatsby Luxury Flake. It was Gatsby or Hudson Harvest.

DE can make some good cigars but the also flavor done and I had no info on the aromatics. But $14 seemed pretty reasonable considering it's a full tin. At that place a single cigar usually costs more than this. 









I thought I would show the sandwich that lured me in. An Arizona Junkyard sandwich with a Texas link, pulled pork and undressed cole slaw on home made rolls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Off to the cellar with you!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

One each for the cellar and one to get into. Thank you @JtAv8tor for helping me out to get these. :vs_cool:

I got a notice from tobaccopipes today that they had "and so to bed" but they were sold out when I got to it. I know all these esoterica are really difficult to find so I am very appreciative and excited!

ipe:


----------



## Alrightdriver

blackrabbit said:


> One each for the cellar and one to get into. Thank you @JtAv8tor for helping me out to get these. :vs_cool:
> 
> I got a notice from tobaccopipes today that they had "and so to bed" but they were sold out when I got to it. I know all these esoterica are really difficult to find so I am very appreciative and excited!
> 
> ipe:


Jealous of that Stonehaven!! Lol.. Though I'm hoping to grab a tin or 2 next week. Place i get my pipe tobacco had a problem with their order and can't sell any till they get it straightened out.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I am not sure if there is a better thread to post it but tobacco pipes has Balkan Sobranie 50 g tins in stock right now if anyone is looking. I think it is hard to find. Limit 2 per order.


----------



## blackrabbit

Well I went back and looked and it is sold out already. I guess it really is one of the rare ones.


----------



## MattT

Oops. There goes my baccy budget...









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MattT said:


> Oops. There goes my baccy budget...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Mmmm. ..........

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

4 oz of Dunhill Night cap
" Dunhill My Mixture &
Frogmorton On the Town

All came in today.

Yesterday my other
P&C tobaccos came in along with the Esoterica blends.

I forgot to photograph that. It's stocking up quickly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Thanks for the hook up @*JtAv8tor*

CC is 2016 - Chuck mentioned having the 40th Anniversary if anyone is looking.


----------



## huffer33

Das HU in von das DE


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> Das HU in von das DE


Excellent pickup. I thought "rauchen ist todlich" was gonna be some kind of marketing slogan. Turns out it's Germany's smoking warning label lol


----------



## huffer33

JohnBrody15 said:


> Excellent pickup. I thought "rauchen ist todlich" was gonna be some kind of marketing slogan. Turns out it's Germany's smoking warning label lol


Yeah I just learned "smoking" and "death" - my vocabulary has doubled!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Grabbed a couple tins and pipe cleaners. I'm letting the crumbled Flake the "Erinmore," to dry out while photographing and posting this. It's going directly in the bowl. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> Grabbed a couple tins and pipe cleaners. I'm letting the crumbled Flake the "Erinmore," to dry out while photographing and posting this. It's going directly in the bowl.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a word of caution that Erinmore is reported to ghost a pipe badly. I'm looking forward to trying it too, but will probably throw it in a cob.


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> Just a word of caution that Erinmore is reported to ghost a pipe badly. I'm looking forward to trying it too, but will probably throw it in a cob.


What is "Ghosting?" I'm pretty much a noob and only have 2 pipes so far. I'm not liking how tight the stem is in this Petersons Ariana 338. I've tried to use a touch of beeswax then a bit of coconut oil to keep it manageable but without of success. I don't want to break it trying to turn it as I have to put the poker or a pipe cleaner through the hole from bowl to secondary chamber at times when I'm working down towards the bottom of the bowl.

Any suggested fixes for this or should the stem slowly wear in, rather than snap on me?

I have a few Cobb pipes coming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> What is "Ghosting?" I'm pretty much a noob and only have 2 pipes so far. I'm not liking how tight the stem is in this Petersons Ariana 338. I've tried to use a touch of beeswax then a bit of coconut oil to keep it manageable but without of success. I don't want to break it trying to turn it as I have to put the poker or a pipe cleaner through the hole from bowl to secondary chamber at times when I'm working down towards the bottom of the bowl.
> 
> Any suggested fixes for this or should the stem slowly wear in, rather than snap on me?
> 
> I have a few Cobb pipes coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The tight stem I've heard could be fixed by putting it in the freezer for a little while.. But don't know for certain as that advice came from YouTube, but also from a channel that has given good advice before.. Never had the problem myself so never tried it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ghosting is when flavors stay in your bowl after you smoke. You can taste em on the next bowl or next BOWLS.

The freezer thing works like a charm..never force anything on a pipe.it never turns out well

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Alrightdriver said:


> The tight stem I've heard could be fixed by putting it in the freezer for a little while.. But don't know for certain as that advice came from YouTube, but also from a channel that has given good advice before.. Never had the problem myself so never tried it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Orrrrr.....buying multiple pipes to switch back and forth so you don't chance having pipe priapism....look it up!:surprise:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> What is "Ghosting?" I'm pretty much a noob and only have 2 pipes so far. I'm not liking how tight the stem is in this Petersons Ariana 338. I've tried to use a touch of beeswax then a bit of coconut oil to keep it manageable but without of success. I don't want to break it trying to turn it as I have to put the poker or a pipe cleaner through the hole from bowl to secondary chamber at times when I'm working down towards the bottom of the bowl.
> 
> Any suggested fixes for this or should the stem slowly wear in, rather than snap on me?
> 
> I have a few Cobb pipes coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The stem on my Aran was also incredibly tight, I ended up using one of the fine micro mesh pads to lightly sand the tenon, it didn't take much! I folded the pad over the tenon, gave it two turns and done, it's still a snug fit but I can remove and put it back together without worrying about snapping the tenon off.
Most ghosts can be smoked through fairly quickly, some of them, (Lakeland's) can hang around for a long, long, loooong time!


----------



## Hickorynut

I like smoking ghosts! Lol....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> I like smoking ghosts! Lol....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Of course. It's Halloween!

To solve the situation I will just wipe the tenion as I had though of this too. Easy enough. It comes out fine as it sits outside in the cold post smoking, but every know and again I like to pull the stem towards the bottom of the bowl to ease up the draw if I tampered down to much and messed up the air flow.

I also ordered some inexpensive Italian briars they had on special at Pipes and Cigars. I will get to try some acrylic stem but I can see why having 5-6 pipes is a good thing. You can clean up everything once or twice a day, rather than immediately after just to smoke another blend that day.

Great stuff guys.

I rounded out my purchase with some SPC Deception Pass and some SPC Snoqualmie Pass. Pretty much based on the two areas described and they sounded interesting as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Cigary said:


> Orrrrr.....buying multiple pipes to switch back and forth so you don't chance having pipe priapism....look it up!:surprise:


:rotfl:


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> What is "Ghosting?" I'm pretty much a noob and only have 2 pipes so far. I'm not liking how tight the stem is in this Petersons Ariana 338. I've tried to use a touch of beeswax then a bit of coconut oil to keep it manageable but without of success. I don't want to break it trying to turn it as I have to put the poker or a pipe cleaner through the hole from bowl to secondary chamber at times when I'm working down towards the bottom of the bowl.
> 
> Any suggested fixes for this or should the stem slowly wear in, rather than snap on me?
> 
> I have a few Cobb pipes coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When it fits correctly, you aren't supposed to turn or remove it until the pipe is cooled - the briar swells up with the heat while smoking. Maybe just pre-curve a pipe cleaner and see if you can get it to pass, or try twisting the cleaner if it gets hung up. I don't have any bowls that are that fully bent though so I'm not sure if any of that will really help.


----------



## Gigmaster

My last purchase was about 6 months ago, direct from Missouri Meerschaum. I bought a Marcus, and a Morgan...2 great new pipes from MM.


----------



## JohnBrody15

I’ve got two tins of some small batch stuff from C & D at smoking pipes dot com. Word is, it doesn’t have mold this time.........

I’ve been drinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

JohnBrody15 said:


> I've got two tins of some small batch stuff from C & D at smoking pipes dot com. Word is, it doesn't have mold this time.........
> 
> I've been drinking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seen their FB post about something that went really wrong the first time as they put it and now I know what was really wrong! Mold. That's not good. Hopefully this time around they left the mold out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

JustJoshua said:


> Seen their FB post about something that went really wrong the first time as they put it and now I know what was really wrong! Mold. That's not good. Hopefully this time around they left the mold out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's some discussion about it, I think in this thread, a few pages back. But yeah, it was mold issues. I've been conditioned to purchase certain things instantly so I didn't even think twice lol the "hard to find" aspect plays heavily with this one even if it some sort of marketing strategy, although I'm sure it'll be great and fun to have snagged. but at the same time, I enjoy so many different kinds of pipe tobacco that why not.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

JohnBrody15 said:


> I've got two tins of some small batch stuff from C & D at smoking pipes dot com. Word is, it doesn't have mold this time.........
> 
> I've been drinking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Molds - good for making alcohol, not good for tobacco products lol.

I got some of that Sansepolcro too - Dino said it was tasty.


----------



## Hickorynut

Carolina Red Flake.....get some.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Enablers everywhere. Everywhere I say!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Ordered 8 oz, of LJ Peretti Thansgiving Day!!! Just went on sale at Midnight, Get it while you can!!!


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Carolina Red Flake.....get some....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That was the small batch that was moldy.. My tins were fine and it's a great smoke.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> That was the small batch that was moldy.. My tins were fine and it's a great smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I believe you....it's on the way! Woohoo!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My Italian briars cane in. Cheap and cheerful for $29.99 on sale.

An Apple and a slightly bent billiard with flat bottoms. No fancy bags or anything but these look very nice.

I had my 2 batches of SPC Snowqualmie Falls ( though I can only think of it as the Pass as it was so often closed during Winters) and Deception Pass which is the beautiful gateway to Whidbey Island.

I had to try Deception Pass immediately. It's so good that I loaded a second pipe to smoke immediately after this one ends.

Pipe tobacco crack! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Here is my public apology Puffkins.... when S pipes had the Carolina Red Flake on the sale I carted a few and waited until after midnight to checkout. When I checked out they showed negative 8 available. I assumed that they would short my order, bit they did not. If I bumped your order.....sorry!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Here is my public apology Puffkins.... when S pipes had the Carolina Red Flake on the sale I carted a few and waited until after midnight to checkout. When I checked out they showed negative 8 available. I assumed that they would short my order, bit they did not. If I bumped your order.....sorry!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


"Tragedy of the common" - if you order less, you get less, and there is no guarantee a fellow puffer gets the rest. I ordered a few after midnight too and mine shipped (still) today.

If anyone missed out on this or the Stonehaven I'm happy to spare a tin.


----------



## _stormin_

Hickorynut said:


> Here is my public apology Puffkins.... when S pipes had the Carolina Red Flake on the sale I carted a few and waited until after midnight to checkout. When I checked out they showed negative 8 available. I assumed that they would short my order, bit they did not. If I bumped your order.....sorry!


Can't help but laugh. I pulled it up at work and just figured I would buy when I got home. Ended up working until into the wee hours and missed out. Cursed my rotten luck! I'll get them on the next batch.


----------



## JustJoshua

JohnBrody15 said:


> There's some discussion about it, I think in this thread, a few pages back. But yeah, it was mold issues. I've been conditioned to purchase certain things instantly so I didn't even think twice lol the "hard to find" aspect plays heavily with this one even if it some sort of marketing strategy, although I'm sure it'll be great and fun to have snagged. but at the same time, I enjoy so many different kinds of pipe tobacco that why not.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found the posts, not knocking C&D and I am intrigued by the small batch red Carolina so will most likely pick some up as well. Sounds too good too pass up really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

JohnBrody15 said:


> There's some discussion about it, I think in this thread, a few pages back. But yeah, it was mold issues. I've been conditioned to purchase certain things instantly so I didn't even think twice lol the "hard to find" aspect plays heavily with this one even if it some sort of marketing strategy, although I'm sure it'll be great and fun to have snagged. but at the same time, I enjoy so many different kinds of pipe tobacco that why not.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JustJoshua said:


> Found the posts, not knocking C&D and I am intrigued by the small batch red Carolina so will most likely pick some up as well. Sounds too good too pass up really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm rereading my post, and don't like that I tried to reduce the tobacco to some kind of marketing strategy or what not. The concept of the blend is "intriguing" like you said and Dino and Onestrangeone both mentioned it was good stuff. It was probably my own reaction to some underlying personal shame for being an impulse buyer that I said what I said lol


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thanks to some info from @JtAv8tor i was able to score... Well the pic speaks for itself. Thanks jt









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Thanks to some info from @JtAv8tor i was able to score... Well the pic speaks for itself. Thanks jt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I couldn’t help ordering another “real briar” pipe from P&C. This time a Rhodesian. 

After having 2 Peterson’s that I love, I thought why not try out these Italian carved and finished pipes @$30. Sure they don’t have a fancy bag or box, but they look and smoke fantastic. The first two I bought have flat bottoms which are great for sitting and yet they have great bowls, great looks and were easier to break-in, than the the beloved Peterson’s. I was a bit hung up on the vulcanite vs. acrylic thing, but these are easy to clench and even easier to clean. 

I really should have bought 2 more instead of one as it’s much easier to clean multiple pipes at once than cleaning after each smoke. 

I decided I liked the SPC Deception Pass enough to buy an 8 oz. tin and I bought another type of VaPer blend just to compare. So far I have tried McClellan Frogmorton, Frogmorton out on the town, Gatsby’s Luxury flake, SV Black and Gold, Dunhill My Mixture, Dunhill Nightcap, and even the Esoterica Penzance and Pembroke. Another NC Flake I can’t remember right now and in different pipes, just to get a good feel. 

Sure I like them all. They are all unique and I like mossy bark as well as incense and touches of smoky Latakia, nutty burley, even spicy or incense driven cavendish. What I do know right now is that I really dig VaPer blends. 

While the fig and plum notes of the Cadillac blends is hard to ignore, I could smoke the VaPers all dang day. 
That’s actually scary. 

Anyhow, I know have plenty of cigars that can rest as I pick just one per day. I like that I can load a pipe for 20-45 minutes of sheer joy without massive frustration or let down. 

I won’t hoard pipe tobaccos, but I will enjoy them as I know tastes tend to change and then become cyclical. Wine, beers, liquor, cigars, books, film, art have all taught me this. 

Anyhow I do have another disorder. Thanks fellas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

Sutliff match 965. Grabbed a 8oz bag while it is on sale.Have not had the dunhill version but for the price couldn’t pass it up after reading some reviews.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> I couldn't help ordering another "real briar" pipe from P&C. This time a Rhodesian.
> 
> After having 2 Peterson's that I love, I thought why not try out these Italian carved and finished pipes @$30. Sure they don't have a fancy bag or box, but they look and smoke fantastic. The first two I bought have flat bottoms which are great for sitting and yet they have great bowls, great looks and were easier to break-in, than the the beloved Peterson's. I was a bit hung up on the vulcanite vs. acrylic thing, but these are easy to clench and even easier to clean.
> 
> I really should have bought 2 more instead of one as it's much easier to clean multiple pipes at once than cleaning after each smoke.
> 
> I decided I liked the SPC Deception Pass enough to buy an 8 oz. tin and I bought another type of VaPer blend just to compare. So far I have tried McClellan Frogmorton, Frogmorton out on the town, Gatsby's Luxury flake, SV Black and Gold, Dunhill My Mixture, Dunhill Nightcap, and even the Esoterica Penzance and Pembroke. Another NC Flake I can't remember right now and in different pipes, just to get a good feel.
> 
> Sure I like them all. They are all unique and I like mossy bark as well as incense and touches of smoky Latakia, nutty burley, even spicy or incense driven cavendish. What I do know right now is that I really dig VaPer blends.
> 
> While the fig and plum notes of the Cadillac blends is hard to ignore, I could smoke the VaPers all dang day.
> That's actually scary.
> 
> Anyhow, I know have plenty of cigars that can rest as I pick just one per day. I like that I can load a pipe for 20-45 minutes of sheer joy without massive frustration or let down.
> 
> I won't hoard pipe tobaccos, but I will enjoy them as I know tastes tend to change and then become cyclical. Wine, beers, liquor, cigars, books, film, art have all taught me this.
> 
> Anyhow I do have another disorder. Thanks fellas.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Welcome brother...you dove head first f own the rabbit hole...pure respect.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Big mail call today. From the CI 31% Off Halloween sale, boxes of Drew Estate Nirvana Torpedo and Joya Black Toros, with the bonus samlpler os 5 acids and Unercown Shade, and a pound of D&R Rimboche SJ. And from LJ Peretti, two 4 oz. cakes of Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Big mail call today. From the CI 31% Off Halloween sale, boxes of Drew Estate Nirvana Torpedo and Joya Black Toros, with the bonus samlpler os 5 acids and Unercown Shade, and a pound of D&R Rimboche SJ. And from LJ Peretti, two 4 oz. cakes of Thanksgiving Day.


Herf at yo house! Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Had to try some of that thanksgiving stuff!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I won't hoard pipe tobaccos, but I will enjoy them as I know tastes tend to change and then become cyclical. Wine, beers, liquor, cigars, books, film, art have all taught me this.


Refined taste, it seems, is transferable across genres and art forms.:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

My wife may be giving me coal for Christmas, but I'm all set for Thanksgiving too ipe:


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> My wife may be giving me coal for Christmas, but I'm all set for Thanksgiving too ipe:


Well done sir.....well done.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided another pipe was needed and another VaPer blend. 

Borkum Riff Light 9mm Pipes Bent Canted Billiard
Billiard-Straight
And H&H AJs VaPer Blend tin. 

I’m set for Winter’s smoking. 


H&H Signature AJ's VaPer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I decided another pipe was needed and another VaPer blend.
> 
> Borkum Riff Light 9mm Pipes Bent Canted Billiard
> Billiard-Straight
> And H&H AJs VaPer Blend tin.
> 
> I'm set for Winter's smoking.
> 
> H&H Signature AJ's VaPer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said I was done buying pipes a couple months ago :vs_laugh:

"'Relax' said the night man,
'We are programmed to receive.
You can check out any time you like,
But you can never leave!'"

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/256329-puff-pipe-year-2017-discussion.html


----------



## gtechva

Ordered some Cornell & Diehl Carolina Red Flake

(they said they figured out what caused the first batch to mold)


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> I said I was done buying pipes a couple months ago :vs_laugh:
> 
> "'Relax' said the night man,
> 'We are programmed to receive.
> You can check out any time you like,
> But you can never leave!'"
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/256329-puff-pipe-year-2017-discussion.html


Well squid quoting "Hotel California."

I've just got briar pipes save a space aged Venturi from Dino. I haven't bought a Cobb, Meerschaum or any rustics. Just smooth briars. I do like briars. Bent too. I have one straight pipe. It's sure is easier to clean but I tend to be a creature of habit as I age. Though when exploring something new there really are no habits established yet anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> Well squid quoting "Hotel California."
> 
> I've just got briar pipes save a space aged Venturi from Dino. I haven't bought a Cobb, Meerschaum or any rustics. Just smooth briars. I do like briars. Bent too. I have one straight pipe. It's sure is easier to clean but I tend to be a creature of habit as I age. Though when exploring something new there really are no habits established yet anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My "problem" is I like collecting nice things. The pipe tobacco is so much cheaper than cigars and easy to pile up, but then you have the pipes. They are really cool, I love wood craftsmanship/grain (goes way back and I actually even teach about it in Botany), and I really don't need any more watches, pens, knives or guns. So, I'm a sucker for this end of it and it does add up quickly. But at the end of the day eventually all my cigars will be smoked, but I'll still have the pipes until I'm old. When a few of us got advise early on (not long ago) Dino recommended being patient and picking up nice pieces slowly that will have resale value. I failed on the "patience" and "slow" parts of that.... :vs_laugh:


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this neat little fully briar calabash off e-bay. HS Studios. The seller messed up the order at first and sent me the wrong pipe and then this has a small scratch that was not pictured so they told me they would refund me for their mistake so they gave it to me for free.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Very happy with this one can't wait to fire it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

JtAv8tor said:


> Very happy with this one can't wait to fire it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! I love the grain, finish, shape, and the accent rings :smile2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

huffer33 said:


> Nice! I love the grain, finish, shape, and the accent rings :smile2:


Thanks, a guy I work with makes them in his spare/hobby time.


----------



## Piper

In theory, I subscribe to the philosophy of buying a few really nice things rather than a lot of less nice things. In practice, I end up buying too many nice things and end up overspending. When I first got into pipe smoking in the mid 70s, I bought the best pipes I could afford. They had relatively small bowls and were/are good smokers that have continued to give pleasure. Nowadays, I look for estate pipes on reputable web sites. Some are actually unsmoked and many are very good value, especially when the site has a sale. I lost two auctions on eBay and decided I could get better pipes at comparable prices more dependably by waiting for sales. All my pipes to date have been briars. I love the grain and feel of the wood and the beauty of the craftsmanship. My first meerschaum, however, is currently en route from Turkey. I've heard they're fantastic smokers and I'm excited to try one. I'll post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Thanks, a guy I work with makes them in his spare/hobby time.


This guy......I need to meet this guy.....lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've received 2 new pipes in the last 2 Days. I decided to try a Stanwell. I'm breaking it in as we speak. The other is a Rhodesian from "real Briars," and while they might be seconds I really like the "real Briars" almost as much as I like my Peterson's. Usually they become 2nds over a knot in the grain, which to me makes it a bit unique as long as it smokes perfectly.

I'm currently thinking of buying an unfinished Savanelli. I like Vulcanite stems, though the Italian made "real Briars" acrylic stems seem fine.

This Stanwell's stem is a bit hard on the teeth. Perhaps it's the canted bend and slightly bigger bowl size. 

















The Stanwell is a bit heavier for certain, but a looker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Thanks, a guy I work with makes them in his spare/hobby time.


Now that's pretty cool. He have an online store?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Now that's pretty cool. He have an online store?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


He doesn't and he honestly does them as a hobby, but if you have something in mind I can ask him

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> He doesn't and he honestly does them as a hobby, but if you have something in mind I can ask him
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nothing in mind just wanted to see what he had, see prices etc.. I'm slowly shopping for another pipe, but not sure what i want yet.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Nothing in mind just wanted to see what he had, see prices etc.. I'm slowly shopping for another pipe, but not sure what i want yet.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah I mentioned he could sell some but he really does it as he has time and usually sells to friends, I will get some pics from him though to send your way

Basically he doesn't want to be on a clock or pressured to get pipes made for those waiting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I've received 2 new pipes in the last 2 Days. I decided to try a Stanwell. I'm breaking it in as we speak. The other is a Rhodesian from "real Briars," and while they might be seconds I really like the "real Briars" almost as much as I like my Peterson's. Usually they become 2nds over a knot in the grain, which to me makes it a bit unique as long as it smokes perfectly.
> 
> I'm currently thinking of buying an unfinished Savanelli. I like Vulcanite stems, though the Italian made "real Briars" acrylic stems seem fine.
> 
> This Stanwell's stem is a bit hard on the teeth. Perhaps it's the canted bend and slightly bigger bowl size.
> 
> The Stanwell is a bit heavier for certain, but a looker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ribbon/smokey aspect to the grain in that Stanwell - very nice!


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm currently thinking of buying an unfinished Savanelli. I like Vulcanite stems, though the Italian made "real Briars" acrylic stems seem fine.


Nice pipe.

I'm a fan of vulcanite too. Nice and chewy and easy to clench. The problem with vulcanite, as you know, is that it marks and oxidizes easily. Until I started spending time on this forum, I didn't care that much how the stems looked. Now I'm more careful about keeping them in good shape. Based on what others here recommended, I started using softee bits. I've grown to like them. They take away from the look of the pipe for sure, but they protect the bit and, once you get used to them, do cushion your teeth.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I mentioned he could sell some but he really does it as he has time and usually sells to friends, I will get some pics from him though to send your way
> 
> Basically he doesn't want to be on a clock or pressured to get pipes made for those waiting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool thanks. I'm in no rush.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Nice pipe.
> 
> I'm a fan of vulcanite too. Nice and chewy and easy to clench. The problem with vulcanite, as you know, is that it marks and oxidizes easily. Until I started spending time on this forum, I didn't care that much how the stems looked. Now I'm more careful about keeping them in good shape. Based on what others here recommended, I started using softee bits. I've grown to like them. They take away from the look of the pipe for sure, but they protect the bit and, once you get used to them, do cushion your teeth.


My favorite is the German ebonite (same material that is in real Cumberlands too). It is kind of in between - modified vulcanite that holds a finish better and takes longer to discolor, but is still softer than acrylic. For vulcanite (and ebonite) I have read that keeping it wiped off after you're done (saliva is acidic) and keeping it out of light makes it hold up much longer. Obviously the softy bit accomplishes the first of those.... I keep them in a cigar box that is cracked open with a pipe cleaner so they can breathe out of the light.


----------



## huffer33

I was looking for a tall skinny flake bowl and considering some strawberry wood pieces and also looking at Ashtons - This one kind of jumped out at me and I came back to it one too many times. I love the smooth grains too but I wanted a blast that really shows the structure of the briar with nice rings.

"Charl Goussard Pipe 1/4 Bent Ring Blast Acorn with Kudu Horn and Plateau" (ebonite stem, South African artisan).

Chamber Diameter: ﻿.68 in / 1.73 cm
Chamber Depth: ﻿1.70 in / 4.31 cm


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> I was looking for a tall skinny flake bowl and considering some strawberry wood pieces and also looking at Ashtons - This one kind of jumped out at me and I came back to it one too many times. I love the smooth grains too but I wanted a blast that really shows the structure of the briar with nice rings.
> 
> "Charl Goussard Pipe 1/4 Bent Ring Blast Acorn with Kudu Horn and Plateau" (ebonite stem, South African artisan).
> 
> Chamber Diameter: ﻿.68 in / 1.73 cm
> Chamber Depth: ﻿1.70 in / 4.31 cm


That is a stunner! Looks as if it would smoke well too.:thumb:


----------



## Mjskia

huffer33 said:


> My wife may be giving me coal for Christmas, but I'm all set for Thanksgiving too


Very nice.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I clean up the vulcanite with a toothbrush using a baking soda/water solution if needed then I rub it with a dab of coconut oil before putting it in the bag, then in the box I keep pipes in. I haven't put any marks in the Peterson's vulcanite as their stem is designed to sit without too much pressure using the tongue on the bottom. The smoke comes through the top of this rounded tip.

The Peterson vulcanite pipe system, at least the older one is designed to be removed, during or after smoking as it doesn't use the smaller part to adapt. It uses the thicker base connecting to the metallic ring, briar wood and has a chamber to collect moisture and saliva. The newer one doesn't have this build. Here are some pictures. This pipe was purchased in 2006. Who knows if this system is still in use. I'll try to show the tip as well. 


























Bags Peterson's come in though the new one was more dark green felt.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

JtAv8tor said:


> Very happy with this one can?t wait to fire it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful pipe.


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I clean up the vulcanite with a toothbrush using a baking soda/water solution if needed then I rub it with a dab of coconut oil before putting it in the bag, then in the box I keep pipes in. I haven't put any marks in the Peterson's vulcanite as their stem is designed to sit without too much pressure using the tongue on the bottom. The smoke comes through the top of this rounded tip.
> 
> The Peterson vulcanite pipe system, at least the older one is designed to be removed, during or after smoking as it doesn't use the smaller part to adapt. It uses the thicker base connecting to the metallic ring, briar wood and has a chamber to collect moisture and saliva. The newer one doesn't have this build. Here are some pictures. This pipe was purchased in 2006. Who knows if this system is still in use. I'll try to show the tip as well.
> 
> Bags Peterson's come in though the new one was more dark green felt.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I knew about the P-lip but always wondered what the Peterson System was about. That is a really cool pipe. I have see the "system" designation on some of their new pipes in the description but I don't recall it being common.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I clean up the vulcanite with a toothbrush using a baking soda/water solution if needed then I rub it with a dab of coconut oil before putting it in the bag, then in the box I keep pipes in. I haven't put any marks in the Peterson's vulcanite as their stem is designed to sit without too much pressure using the tongue on the bottom.


 @ChampagneInHand, let us know when you put your Toyota Celica up for sale. I want to buy it! :smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Since Veteran's Day is coming up, I thought I would treat myself to a nice, hard to find Peterson's Irish pipe.

I really liked the green ones. They have grown on me. So tonight I decided to purchase an Emerald colored briar from the Emerald Isle.

This is on its way to me now. 

























Hopefully I don't muck it up. I do like the spigot system. This one is a bit shinier but sometimes you just want to treat yourself. I decided to skip the unfinished Sav, and go with a Pete that is no longer in production.

My wife would probably kill me over this. Now I might have a couple of pipes to gift out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Since Veteran's Day is coming up, I thought I would treat myself to a nice, hard to find Peterson's Irish pipe.
> 
> I really liked the green ones. They have grown on me. So tonight I decided to purchase an Emerald colored briar from the Emerald Isle.
> 
> This is on its way to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I don't muck it up. I do like the spigot system. This one is a bit shinier but sometimes you just want to treat yourself. I decided to skip the unfinished Sav, and go with a Pete that is no longer in production.
> 
> My wife would probably kill me over this. Now I might have a couple of pipes to gift out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like everything about that pipe! It's a beauty-classic Peterson shape but with flair.


----------



## JustJoshua

Champagne InHand said:


> Since Veteran's Day is coming up, I thought I would treat myself to a nice, hard to find Peterson's Irish pipe.
> 
> I really liked the green ones. They have grown on me. So tonight I decided to purchase an Emerald colored briar from the Emerald Isle.
> 
> This is on its way to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I don't muck it up. I do like the spigot system. This one is a bit shinier but sometimes you just want to treat yourself. I decided to skip the unfinished Sav, and go with a Pete that is no longer in production.
> 
> My wife would probably kill me over this. Now I might have a couple of pipes to gift out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice looking pipe. Still a cob smoker and haven't gone down the briar slope yet but owning a Peterson pipe is on my bucket list. Let us know how it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Since Veteran's Day is coming up, I thought I would treat myself to a nice, hard to find Peterson's Irish pipe.
> 
> I really liked the green ones. They have grown on me. So tonight I decided to purchase an Emerald colored briar from the Emerald Isle.
> 
> This is on its way to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I don't muck it up. I do like the spigot system. This one is a bit shinier but sometimes you just want to treat yourself. I decided to skip the unfinished Sav, and go with a Pete that is no longer in production.
> 
> My wife would probably kill me over this. Now I might have a couple of pipes to gift out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Son!......#shonuff!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> Since Veteran's Day is coming up, I thought I would treat myself to a nice, hard to find Peterson's Irish pipe.
> 
> I really liked the green ones. They have grown on me. So tonight I decided to purchase an Emerald colored briar from the Emerald Isle.
> 
> This is on its way to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I don't muck it up. I do like the spigot system. This one is a bit shinier but sometimes you just want to treat yourself. I decided to skip the unfinished Sav, and go with a Pete that is no longer in production.
> 
> My wife would probably kill me over this. Now I might have a couple of pipes to gift out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


NiceI I like the green it really makes the silver pop! Hope she's a fantastic smoker for you!


----------



## JohnBrody15

I've seen some briars in greens and blues that are really nice looking and just a little bit out there in terms of color. Very nice.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> I've seen some briars in greens and blues that are really nice looking and just a little bit out there in terms of color. Very nice.


It has to grow on you. Since I served wearing green and Peterson's is from the Emerald Isle, it grew on me.

It's also hard to find spigots any longer except through lucky estate sales or through paying way too much on a pipe. I figure this will be my only green briar or any other than a natural colored stain, but it does look nice with the sterling silver pieces. Much like a St. Paddy's day parade with bag pipes and kilts. Just something to liven up a collection. I do like Briars and while some like very odd shaped or ornately carved pipes, this has its own uniqueness for sure.

They made these is a red, blue and green, but they are no longer in production.

Most Peterson's with the spigot system are nice do drain those bowls with too much humidity in them. Like most Bent it cantered Briars these days the only thing one can do do rid the excess moisture is to slide a pipe cleaner down the bent barrel of a pipe.

Humidity leads to less tongue bite, especially if you get a bit careless with puffing to hard or too frequently. Like with cigars, I can be a bit careless. Especially when drinking and piping or shortly thereafter. Same with cigars, and with us stuck in the dark and cold season here, which lasts quite a long time, the more reason to have another spigoted Peterson's.

Not that I mind sticking a pipe cleaner down a fishtailed stem as it's much easier than in a P-tipped stem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> It has to grow on you. Since I served wearing green and Peterson's is from the Emerald Isle, it grew on me.
> 
> It's also hard to find spigots any longer except through lucky estate sales or through paying way too much on a pipe. I figure this will be my only green briar or any other than a natural colored stain, but it does look nice with the sterling silver pieces. Much like a St. Paddy's day parade with bag pipes and kilts. Just something to liven up a collection. I do like Briars and while some like very odd shaped or ornately carved pipes, this has its own uniqueness for sure.
> 
> They made these is a red, blue and green, but they are no longer in production.
> 
> Most Peterson's with the spigot system are nice do drain those bowls with too much humidity in them. Like most Bent it cantered Briars these days the only thing one can do do rid the excess moisture is to slide a pipe cleaner down the bent barrel of a pipe.
> 
> Humidity leads to less tongue bite, especially if you get a bit careless with puffing to hard or too frequently. Like with cigars, I can be a bit careless. Especially when drinking and piping or shortly thereafter. Same with cigars, and with us stuck in the dark and cold season here, which lasts quite a long time, the more reason to have another spigoted Peterson's.
> 
> Not that I mind sticking a pipe cleaner down a fishtailed stem as it's much easier than in a P-tipped stem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At some point I'll add a Peterson standard system pipe to the collection. If you're former Army then, I think you've got a Peterson Army mount, if I'm not mistaken. I think Stanwell has an Army mount. Not sure the correlation between the mount and the Army though.

The Savinelli Arcobaleno comes with a nice blue finish btw


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> That is a stunner! Looks as if it would smoke well too.:thumb:


Thanks 

It smokes flake like a dream - nice draw and almost a chimney shaped chamber so it stoves a bit.

The green bag it came in is really nice too - seems like some type of soft hide but I have no idea what animal it might have come from.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> I was looking for a tall skinny flake bowl and considering some strawberry wood pieces and also looking at Ashtons - This one kind of jumped out at me and I came back to it one too many times. I love the smooth grains too but I wanted a blast that really shows the structure of the briar with nice rings.
> 
> "Charl Goussard Pipe 1/4 Bent Ring Blast Acorn with Kudu Horn and Plateau" (ebonite stem, South African artisan).
> 
> Chamber Diameter: .68 in / 1.73 cm
> Chamber Depth: 1.70 in / 4.31 cm


Can't believe I missed this! That's an awesome blast!


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> Can't believe I missed this! That's an awesome blast!


Thanks :smile2: I'm really happy with it!

Lots of nice pipes getting posted here in the past day.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> At some point I'll add a Peterson standard system pipe to the collection. If you're former Army then, I think you've got a Peterson Army mount, if I'm not mistaken. I think Stanwell has an Army mount. Not sure the correlation between the mount and the Army though.
> 
> The Savinelli Arcobaleno comes with a nice blue finish btw


I️ think it goes back to the days of Calvary soldiers on horseback. They would take breaks but not dismount. Modern military use armored/mechanized cavalry, where only the tank commander or armored scout sits a top the unit and they surely aren't piping. There is just not room.

I️ imagine atop a horse you would have saddlebags, with extra ammunition, food and water, and a saber strapped to your side. Probably a personal bag filled with a pipe, lighter/matches, tobacco pouch. These would be perfect to be smoking and if you had to move quick, dumping the pipe contents, was easy. Quick was a relative term when on horseback. There movements were fine tuned but took longer to get started.

Pretty rich heritage though. I️ was a combat medic. I️ could be within any unit, though I️ specialized in respiratory therapy. Luckily I️ spent most of my time in working a burn unit or similar intensive care. While hard on the soul it beats the field life, which I've done as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> I️ think it goes back to the days of Calvary soldiers on horseback. They would take breaks but not dismount. Modern military use armored/mechanized cavalry, where only the tank commander or armored scout sits a top the unit and they surely aren't piping. There is just not room.
> 
> I️ imagine atop a horse you would have saddlebags, with extra ammunition, food and water, and a saber strapped to your side. Probably a personal bag filled with a pipe, lighter/matches, tobacco pouch. These would be perfect to be smoking and if you had to move quick, dumping the pipe contents, was easy. Quick was a relative term when on horseback. There movements were fine tuned but took longer to get started.
> 
> Pretty rich heritage though. I️ was a combat medic. I️ could be within any unit, though I️ specialized in respiratory therapy. Luckily I️ spent most of my time in working a burn unit or similar intensive care. While hard on the soul it beats the field life, which I've done as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a rough line of work. Being in the field I bet you had to keep a clear and focused head. And even being off the front lines, I bet the guys and gals were looking up to you and relying on the fact that you'd be giving them some relief. My dad is partially retired, but he's a doc, civilian, but I know how people rely on medical folks... if we feel bad, the medics are people who have the expertise that help make us feel better, and it's an expertise that we don't have.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> That's a rough line of work. Being in the field I bet you had to keep a clear and focused head. And even being off the front lines, I bet the guys and gals were looking up to you and relying on the fact that you'd be giving them some relief. My dad is partially retired, but he's a doc, civilian, but I know how people rely on medical folks... if we feel bad, the medics are people who have the expertise that help make us feel better, and it's an expertise that we don't have.


Thanks brother. It is a tough job especially in the field. You are always trying to cross train others as you can't be everywhere at once and you get the bad wounded and have to say it's over. Even in a field hospital there's usually just one or two therapists and being in trauma ER or surgery and ICU is impossible. It keeps you moving like lightning. Again it's hard on the soul.

Thanks for your kind words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dammit!
I swore I wasn't going to buy jars of pipe tobacco but I just did.

About 8 oz. of
C&H Haunted Bookshoy
C&H Night train
DE Gatsby Luxury Flake, which I really enjoy, and have fun low on
plus 
2 tins of SPC Mississippi River
and 2 softees. I hope large is the proper size.

I guess I'll prepare the Ball Jars for the coming shipment. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Dammit!
> I swore I wasn't going to buy jars of pipe tobacco but I just did.
> 
> About 8 oz. of
> C&H Haunted Bookshoy
> C&H Night train
> DE Gatsby Luxury Flake, which I really enjoy, and have fun low on
> plus
> 2 tins of SPC Mississippi River
> and 2 softees. I hope large is the proper size.
> 
> I guess I'll prepare the Ball Jars for the coming shipment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be upset with yourself..we all knew you were lying..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Got lucky today in the pipe shop. One I've been looking for and one from a brand i know to grab when you see it.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Got lucky today in the pipe shop. One I've been looking for and one from a brand i know to grab when you see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Solid finds right there!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Solid finds right there!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I got the last germain's blend, but they had a stack of the abf

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought a 16 oz. bag of Dunhill 965. At this rate I’ll be buying a flat of Ball jars on Monday if not today. And a tupperdor, without the weather seals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided I needed some Cobbs so since they were basically all sold out at pipes and cigars I would buy straight from the MM site. 
Gotta say I hate the fact that anybody sells filtered pipes..., what’s the point?

So I bought a freehand Cobb with vulcanite and a Bent Mark Twain. It comes with a plastic stem but I’ll try to find a replacement that is either acrylic or vulcanite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I decided I needed some Cobbs so since they were basically all sold out at pipes and cigars I would buy straight from the MM site.
> Gotta say I hate the fact that anybody sells filtered pipes..., what's the point?
> 
> So I bought a freehand Cobb with vulcanite and a Bent Mark Twain. It comes with a plastic stem but I'll try to find a replacement that is either acrylic or vulcanite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cobs are nice smokers.

The Freehand stem is available separately and it should fit the Mark Twain also eliminating the filter. I have them on two of mine (Missouri Pride and Diplomat Apple).

https://aristocob.com/FREEHAND-Non-Filtered-Vulcanized-Rubber-Pipe-Bit-Black-P664766.aspx


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> Cobs are nice smokers.
> 
> The Freehand stem is available separately and it should fit the Mark Twain also eliminating the filter. I have them on two of mine (Mizzou and Diplomat Apple).
> 
> https://aristocob.com/FREEHAND-Non-Filtered-Vulcanized-Rubber-Pipe-Bit-Black-P664766.aspx


Thanks so much for the link. I was able to grab another MM Washington 5th Avenue with vulcanite bent stem as well as a vulcanite bent freehand stem that will fit the Mark Twain.

The filtered thing seems like it would completely ruin the very essence of buying premium mixes rather than just smoking some drug store aromatic.

If somebody thinks a filter is going to save them from any health risk, they need to do some reading. We all must pass, but it's more about the wonderful pleasures of life while we are still living that makes the quality of a life.

Just my $0.02.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Thanks so much for the link. I was able to grab another MM Washington 5th Avenue with vulcanite bent stem as well as a vulcanite bent freehand stem that will fit the Mark Twain.
> 
> The filtered thing seems like it would completely ruin the very essence of buying premium mixes rather than just smoking some drug store aromatic.
> 
> If somebody thinks a filter is going to save them from any health risk, they need to do some reading. We all must pass, but it's more about the wonderful pleasures of life while we are still living that makes the quality of a life.
> 
> Just my $0.02.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not just pull the filter out? That's what I've done and they all smoke fine.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Thanks so much for the link. I was able to grab another MM Washington 5th Avenue with vulcanite bent stem as well as a vulcanite bent freehand stem that will fit the Mark Twain.
> 
> The filtered thing seems like it would completely ruin the very essence of buying premium mixes rather than just smoking some drug store aromatic.
> 
> If somebody thinks a filter is going to save them from any health risk, they need to do some reading. We all must pass, but it's more about the wonderful pleasures of life while we are still living that makes the quality of a life.
> 
> Just my $0.02.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for raising the topic of filters.

I've read and seen mixed things about them. Except for the UK, they're almost universal in Europe. Some people feel filters reduce the flavor of tobacco; others don't. The main reason they're used, I believe, is not to reduce carcinogens as much as to reduce tongue bite and moisture.

Many years ago I used maple wood filters in Brigham pipes. These were wooden tubes that absorbed some tar and moisture but quickly became saturated and had to be replaced with a new one, or soaked until they got clean_er_ and could be recycled. They were expensive for me at the time so I quickly stopped using them and got used to smoking without them. I'm not sure I noticed a difference after awhile. The balsa filters used in Savinellis and the 6 and 9mm filters used in many European pipes can't be recycled and have to be discarded after 2 or 3 bowls.

I don't think thousands of Europeans would be using them if they thought filters diminished the pleasure of pipe smoking. As I say, I think they find it gives them less harshness and gurgling and allows them to enjoy sometimes challenging tobaccos, like Virginias and flakes that often smoke hot.

I don't want to further hijack this thread so I'm going to start a new thread asking members why they use filters and what their experience with them has been.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> Thanks so much for the link. I was able to grab another MM Washington 5th Avenue with vulcanite bent stem as well as a vulcanite bent freehand stem that will fit the Mark Twain.
> 
> The filtered thing seems like it would completely ruin the very essence of buying premium mixes rather than just smoking some drug store aromatic.
> 
> If somebody thinks a filter is going to save them from any health risk, they need to do some reading. *We all must pass, but it's more about the wonderful pleasures of life while we are still living that makes the quality of a life. *
> 
> Just my $0.02.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not kidding, I'm trying to explain this to my dentist the other day. He was receptive to the idea, but still made sure to reiterate the dangers of all smoking lol. He's a nice guy though and not a [email protected]@@ about it lol


----------



## Alrightdriver

All my goodies came in today. A new sav 311 poker, and a corona old boy!! Plus a couple tobacco blends I was interested in.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> All my goodies came in today. A new sav 311 poker, and a corona old boy!! Plus a couple tobacco blends I was interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Luxury bullseye back in stock? Brb....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Luxury bullseye back in stock? Brb....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Was from smoking pipes

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

alrightdriver said:


> was from smoking pipes
> 
> sent from my lgl82vl using tapatalk


score!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> score!


Glad i could help.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Glad i could help.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


i appreciate the info....as far as help?....oh i need that as i have coolers for cigars AND tins/bulk now....yea, I need help alright.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> i appreciate the info....as far as help?....oh i need that as i have coolers for cigars AND tins/bulk now....yea, I need help alright.:grin2::grin2:


I think that's why we are all here lol. Except this place is the reverse of an aa type thing. We smokers of puff only want to help... You get more!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> i appreciate the info....as far as help?....oh i need that as i have coolers for cigars AND tins/bulk now....yea, I need help alright.:grin2::grin2:


Oh.. And that Carey grant blend.. I didn't need that, I just saw it, no reviews read, no info looked up.. I'm just a Carey Grant fan and had to have it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> All my goodies came in today. A new sav 311 poker, and a corona old boy!! Plus a couple tobacco blends I was interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Score!

I am totally NOT looking up that lighter.


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Score!
> 
> I am totally NOT looking up that lighter.


Smoking pipes had the best price I've found for new ones.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> Smoking pipes had the best price I've found for new ones.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Maybe one day - I'll be envious for now.


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Maybe one day - I'll be envious for now.


I was for a while, but I've been lucky in spare funds the last couple weeks so I took advantage... Now I'm only in envy of the s.t. DuPont lighters for my cigars.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just saw that Pipes and Cigars was giving you a cash back towards future purchases and I decided I need more of that Mississippi River, so 2 tins and some extra pipe cleaners ordered. 

Hopefully these will come on Saturday or Monday. 

There are way too many great smoking tobaccos and during the cold weather, it really easy to let my cigars rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> I just saw that Pipes and Cigars was giving you a cash back towards future purchases and I decided I need more of that Mississippi River, so 2 tins and some extra pipe cleaners ordered.
> 
> Hopefully these will come on Saturday or Monday.
> 
> There are way too many great smoking tobaccos and during the cold weather, it really easy to let my cigars rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He ain't lyin.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided I needed to be the judge on both reserves of Plum Pudding and Mississippi River along with some different VaPers

I sure wish I could find some Esoterica Dunbar, but no luck finding it. 

I would normally buy these through P&C with the cash back deal running but the reserves were priced higher than smoking pipes. Of course I didn’t factor in the shipping or getting cash back. My mistake. 

So some Davidoff and Dunhill Navy rolls are on their way as well. 
If I could do it over I should have used P&C for the cash back but they were out of a blend I was looking for. 

How does anybody get notified when Esoterica is in stock, as it seems to sell out in a day or so? 

I wish they would make more but the Davidoff and Dunhill had good reviews too. 

I do appreciate Jimlinks reviews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> I decided I needed to be the judge on both reserves of Plum Pudding and Mississippi River along with some different VaPers
> 
> I sure wish I could find some Esoterica Dunbar, but no luck finding it.
> 
> I would normally buy these through P&C with the cash back deal running but the reserves were priced higher than smoking pipes. Of course I didn't factor in the shipping or getting cash back. My mistake.
> 
> So some Davidoff and Dunhill Navy rolls are on their way as well.
> If I could do it over I should have used P&C for the cash back but they were out of a blend I was looking for.
> 
> How does anybody get notified when Esoterica is in stock, as it seems to sell out in a day or so?
> 
> I wish they would make more but the Davidoff and Dunhill had good reviews too.
> 
> I do appreciate Jimlinks reviews.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your best bet on the Esoterica blends is to keep check the local b&m for those online it is gone as soon as it's in.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Since the wife is holiday shopping and I'm home with a $10 cash card and P&C is running the 10% off I decided to pipe shop. My criteria was simple. Briar, vulcanite, no filter and a good looker, I thought this would leave me plenty of choices. Not as many as I would like. I was jonesing for another Peterson's but no love under $200 that appealed to me.

I did grab a Savinelli estate No.4 with partial sandblast in excellent condition. All in with discounts and P&C cash card $151, plus I'll receive $20 more in P&C cash for any December purchase. It's not the spigot system but I need to try some different styles. I like it's look.

Perhaps it was once owned by somebody famous...LOL!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Since the wife is holiday shopping and I'm home with a $10 cash card and P&C is running the 10% off I decided to pipe shop. My criteria was simple. Briar, vulcanite, no filter and a good looker, I thought this would leave me plenty of choices. Not as many as I would like. I was jonesing for another Peterson's but no love under $200 that appealed to me.
> 
> I did grab a Savinelli estate No.4 with partial sandblast in excellent condition. All in with discounts and P&C cash card $151, plus I'll receive $20 more in P&C cash for any December purchase. It's not the spigot system but I need to try some different styles. I like it's look.
> 
> Perhaps it was once owned by somebody famous...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That pipe looks awesome!! Savs are great pipes from my limited experience.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Your best bet on the Esoterica blends is to keep check the local b&m for those online it is gone as soon as it's in.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I will check with my local, he has all kinds of stuff stashed away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> Since the wife is holiday shopping and I'm home with a $10 cash card and P&C is running the 10% off I decided to pipe shop. My criteria was simple. Briar, vulcanite, no filter and a good looker, I thought this would leave me plenty of choices. Not as many as I would like. I was jonesing for another Peterson's but no love under $200 that appealed to me.
> 
> I did grab a Savinelli estate No.4 with partial sandblast in excellent condition. All in with discounts and P&C cash card $151, plus I'll receive $20 more in P&C cash for any December purchase. It's not the spigot system but I need to try some different styles. I like it's look.
> 
> Perhaps it was once owned by somebody famous...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pick up! I looked at that - it is an Autograph IIRC which is pretty much their top of the line. Big bowl.


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> Nice pick up! I looked at that - it is an Autograph IIRC which is pretty much their top of the line. Big bowl.


I looked at the depth and also saw the bit more with of the inner pipe and was thinking that it was quite a bit bigger than the average I had looked at.

I figured for the price paid, money back and free shipping it was something to snatch up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I looked at the depth and also saw the bit more with of the inner pipe and was thinking that it was quite a bit bigger than the average I had looked at.
> 
> I figured for the price paid, money back and free shipping it was something to snatch up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They also have a Dunhill estate with a Cumberland stem that could be had for $160 with all the deals right now - pretty tempting and it looks like it would also be a great score for someone.


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> They also have a Dunhill estate with a Cumberland stem that could be had for $160 with all the deals right now - pretty tempting and it looks like it would also be a great score for someone.


I looked and it was there yesterday, but not today. My Savinelli Signature was delivered today with $20 of P&C cash so when looking at the estates they had another Savinelli Signed Autograph No.4 sandblasted egg, that looked amazing. So I grabbed it. With all the stackable codes "holiday17," "fireside," and my $20 P&C cash it was down to $121 plus free shipping.

It was too tempting to pass and I'm puffing away on this amazing Signature as we speak.

The stock picture. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Champagne InHand said:


> I looked and it was there yesterday, but not today. My Savinelli Signature was delivered today with $20 of P&C cash so when looking at the estates they had another Savinelli Signed Autograph No.4 sandblasted egg, that looked amazing. So I grabbed it. With all the stackable codes "holiday17," "fireside," and my $20 P&C cash it was down to $121 plus free shipping.
> 
> It was too tempting to pass and I'm puffing away on this amazing Signature as we speak.
> 
> The stock picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does "fireside" do?


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I looked and it was there yesterday, but not today. My Savinelli Signature was delivered today with $20 of P&C cash so when looking at the estates they had another Savinelli Signed Autograph No.4 sandblasted egg, that looked amazing. So I grabbed it. With all the stackable codes "holiday17," "fireside," and my $20 P&C cash it was down to $121 plus free shipping.
> 
> It was too tempting to pass and I'm puffing away on this amazing Signature as we speak.
> 
> The stock picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_cool:

That's a nice pipe!


----------



## JohnBrody15

gtechva said:


> What does "fireside" do?


Fireside gives you 10% off orders over a 100.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thanks JohnB. I couldn’t get to the reply late last night. Good way to buy some stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The stackable codes have been detected and eliminated. I tried buying a good amount of bulk. Talked to customer service. 

I still bought some Red VA, McClelland Va/Per, some Match blend as they were about out of everything. 

I’ll be filling mason jars come next week. That for certain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> My Savinelli Signature was delivered today with $20 of P&C cash so when looking at the estates they had another Savinelli Signed Autograph No.4 sandblasted egg, that looked amazing. So I grabbed it. With all the stackable codes "holiday17," "fireside," and my $20 P&C cash it was down to $121 plus free shipping.
> 
> It was too tempting to pass and I'm puffing away on this amazing Signature as we speak.
> 
> The stock picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful pipe and a great price!

Every time a package is delivered with my name on it my wife asks, is that another pipe. I patiently explain to her that it was such a bargain it was too tempting to pass up. She says, Oh, in that case darling I couldn't be happier for you! You can smoke it while we watch football together!:vs_laugh:


----------



## blackrabbit

This package came yesterday. Now I should have plenty of tobacco to get into for the winter. I did sample a little of the Happy Brown Bogie late last night as a nightcap. Wow, it got me spinning a bit before bed.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Beautiful pipe and a great price!
> 
> Every time a package is delivered with my name on it my wife asks, is that another pipe. I patiently explain to her that it was such a bargain it was too tempting to pass up. She says, Oh, in that case darling I couldn't be happier for you! You can smoke it while we watch football together!:vs_laugh:


My wife just accepts it, but no to smoking indoors. She's sensitive to our dog and just that after smell of cigars or pipes though pipes aren't as bad.

When the tub finally dies I'll convert the roughly 80 square feet of patio to a man cave, but I'll buy a long, deep footed bathtub with a sloped back. It will drain straight to the yard like another downspout. I'll switch out the privacy fences for tinted Airport like glass and instal an ventilation system for tobacco smoking. I'll add a few comfortable chairs, but it will still be our back route out of the house to the patio and micro-vineyard and raspberries. For now I just buy whatever I can and if I don't break the bank, she's okay with that.

My wife and I don't watch much together. She likes some comedy. We can agree on house hunters a few prime time shows, but she goes to bed rather early and goes to work early. It's a complimentary relationship. I was once married for 5 long year to another that I wish I could forget.

I also sleep a lot in the cold dark months and walk the dog 3x a day. She will have hip surgery next month and I look forward to her being able to walk with me. It's hard when you share a house and a marriage with somebody you love, but don't have many commonalities with as you grow older. It's okay as I have my things, she has her things and it's a long term relationship built in test and acceptance. It works for us. I can't give advice on how to make other people's long term relationships work though as they are all different.

Peace!

Looking forward to that Mississippi River Reserve coming next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gotta day I'm a sucker for the Peterson's spigot system pips with the P-Lip. Best system even in my limited experiences, but the Savinelli estates rock too. These are just better to walk with.

I just bought 'Peterson Spigot Red Spray 68 Smooth Tobacco Pipe PLIP









Saved $49US. I love that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

A co-worker made this one, didn't get it as someone else beat me to it but wanted to share it as it looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> A co-worker made this one, didn't get it as someone else beat me to it but wanted to share it as it looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A good looking pipe for sure. Damned these beautiful wood creations are addictive and works of art when they smoke well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> A good looking pipe for sure. Damned these beautiful wood creations are addictive and works of art when they smoke well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Yeah he makes awesome pipes this is one I get about 2 hours out of a full bowel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joe Sticks

Alrightdriver said:


> Your best bet on the Esoterica blends is to keep check the local b&m for those online it is gone as soon as it's in.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


+ 1

Yep, that's how I picked up some Esoterica last year about this time. Walked into a B&M right after the owner had put out some tins & bags. It was gone within 30 minutes. No advertising, just word of mouth- guys calling their buddies on their cellphones to let them know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Joe Sticks said:


> + 1
> 
> Yep, that's how I picked up some Esoterica last year about this time. Walked into a B&M right after the owner had put out some tins & bags. It was gone within 30 minutes. No advertising, just word of mouth- guys calling their buddies on their cellphones to let them know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's insane how quick that stuff goes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

Getting it is no problem.
Getting it at a price that isn’t totally insane, can be a problem.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Joe Sticks said:


> Getting it is no problem.
> Getting it at a price that isn't totally insane, can be a problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I take it you looked at some eBay prices lol.. Astronomical

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

Yep.

‘Sealed collector’ tins and bags. Oy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Joe Sticks said:


> Yep.
> 
> 'Sealed collector' tins and bags. Oy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I put em on my watch list just to see how high they go.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> I put em on my watch list just to see how high they go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That might make for a fun drinking game in the Last couple hours lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

UBC03 said:


> I put em on my watch list just to see how high they go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I should do that too. Like watching the crazy stock market or Bitcoin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Anyone have any empty bags or tins? (Jk) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

This was supposedly heavily discounted because there is a tiny crack on the top of the band I think can be fixed with the new laser welding they do on jewelry (no heat). Additionally thanks @*Piper* for the coupon (30%). Listed as barely smoked. I am only 5 years older than the pipe... just a teaser for now until it comes from Italy.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> This was supposedly heavily discounted because there is a tiny crack on the top of the band I think can be fixed with the new laser welding they do on jewelry (no heat). Additionally thanks @*Piper* for the coupon (30%). Listed as barely smoked. I am only 5 years older than the pipe... just a teaser for now until it comes from Italy.


Smart! I saw that pipe but was deterred by the crack. It's cool you knew it could be easily fixed. You'll love it!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Smart! I saw that pipe but was deterred by the crack. It's cool you knew it could be easily fixed. You'll love it!


Hopefully you know somebody with the cool laser. I have friends in the jewelry biz. Not a very common item in most stores. But it should be found at jewelry repair places that take bulk farmed out work from multiple stores. Best of luck.

How can you tell the date on The Dunhill? Just curious as I'm not familiar with their pipes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

A great site for deciphering markings on pipes is pipephil.eu. For dating Dunhills this is the specific link.

The markings on the tanshell Dunhill above are: 101, Dunhill, Made in England11, 6M

The 11 after Made in England is the number of years after 1960 the pipe was made. 1960 is the reference date for this group of Dunhill pipes. In this case the year of manufacture was 1960+11=1971.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> A great site for deciphering markings on pipes is pipephil.eu. For dating Dunhills this is the specific link.
> 
> The markings on the tanshell Dunhill above are: 101, Dunhill, Made in England11, 6M
> 
> The 11 after Made in England is the number of years after 1960 the pipe was made. 1960 is the reference date for this group of Dunhill pipes. In this case the year of manufacture was 1960+11=1971.


Cool. I looked up the 2 Savinelli Autograph Signature No. 4s I picked up. No idea about the dates of manufacture, and I figured they were very much unique and individually made. The Egg has such a weird edge that is probably the edge of the knot or burl.

It's kind of weird that pipes pass from person to person though but kind of neat to.

The Peterson's Red showed up today. It's brand new, like the Emerald, but different sizes and bends. I can tell I'll love smoking this pipe for as long as I can.



























This is the new pipe. It came in a highly ornate box for a pipe. 









European pipes are a bit of a trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> European pipes are a bit of a trip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another nice find - you have great taste in pipes.

As far as I can tell the 11 after the "England" indicates that the Dunhill is a '71 - (11 years after they changed the markings in '60). I'd never have figured that out but it is easier to back track it since NeatPipes posted the date in the listing.

How they set prices on these is even more of a mystery to me, but I have no reason to doubt their assessment that it would be >$500 from a reputable dealer like them without the crack. I'm not in that league so I'm pretty happy being able to get in on it at well below half that as is. There is a shop with a laser over in the city my folks live in so I'll see if they can attend to it next time I go visit. If they can fix it that is just gravy though.

Here is the little crack and the pipe. Tanshell with a gold military mount.


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> Another nice find - you have great taste in pipes.
> 
> As far as I can tell the 11 after the "England" indicates that the Dunhill is a '71 - (11 years after they changed the markings in '60). I'd never have figured that out but it is easier to back track it since NeatPipes posted the date in the listing.
> 
> How they set prices on these is even more of a mystery to me, but I have no reason to doubt their assessment that it would be >$500 from a reputable dealer like them without the crack. I'm not in that league so I'm pretty happy being able to get in on it at well below half that as is. There is a shop with a laser over in the city my folks live in so I'll see if they can attend to it next time I go visit. If they can fix it that is just gravy though.
> 
> Here is the little crack and the pipe. Tanshell with a gold military mount.


I think most jewelers could fill that crack even without the laser. It wouldn't take much if that's splayed piece of nickel, silver or pretty much anything but a ferrous based metal. That is really a sharp looking pipe.

That would make it just 2+ years younger than myself. At 50 it's antique. Vintage by 2 decades. Enjoy that Dunhill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I think most jewelers could fill that crack even without the laser. It wouldn't take much if that's splayed piece of nickel, silver or pretty much anything but a ferrous based metal. That is really a sharp looking pipe.
> 
> That would make it just 2+ years younger than myself. At 50 it's antique. Vintage by 2 decades. Enjoy that Dunhill.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm quite excited to smoke it 

It is a 9K gold band. My concern is that it is just a band around the wood and the stem fits into the (supposedly undamaged) wood. I don't know if the heat from filling with a torch could damage the wood below and I want zero chance of that.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Thanks, I'm quite excited to smoke it
> 
> It is a 9K gold band. My concern is that it is just a band around the wood and the stem fits into the (supposedly undamaged) wood. I don't know if the heat from filling with a torch could damage the wood below and I want zero chance of that.


I think you're going to love that pipe-even if you elect to keep the crack as proof of its vintage provenance. It has an absolutely beautiful blast. The gold band almost certainly is ornamental and the stem is likely held in place by the briar. But either way, if the pipe were structurally unsound Neatpipes would either not have sold it or would have stated it in the description. If you're unhappy with the pipe, don't smoke it and see if you can return it. However, I'm betting you won't be able to resist filling that baby and smoking it! Please send pics of the inaugural smoke.


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> I think you're going to love that pipe-even if you elect to keep the crack as proof of its vintage provenance. It has an absolutely beautiful blast. The gold band almost certainly is ornamental and the stem is likely held in place by the briar. But either way, if the pipe were structurally unsound Neatpipes would either not have sold it or would have stated it in the description. If you're unhappy with the pipe, don't smoke it and see if you can return it. However, I'm betting you won't be able to resist filling that baby and smoking it! Please send pics of the inaugural smoke.


Thanks I appreciate your thoughts on it. 

I have gone back and forth a little on leaving it as is, wondering whether that is the "correct" thing to do. I may give it a little bit to see if it is obtrusive, but I'm leaning toward a gentle touch up there. If it had been on the bottom...? I'm with you that they are a highly trustworthy source, like smokingpipes, and they emphatically state it isn't affecting the mouthpiece attachment. I can pretty much guarantee I'll be keeping it and smoking it as long as I am able, and will be looking forward to posting up pics once I get it in hand and lit up!


----------



## Piper

Needed an unobtrusive pipe rack to store my recent purchases, plus tobacco and cleaners to get free shipping from TobaccoPipes.com.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Needed an unobtrusive pipe rack to store my recent purchases, plus tobacco and cleaners to get free shipping from TobaccoPipes.com.


I too looked at this. I found a back to back 6 pipe rack on the Bay that just need a bit of TLC. I'll wipe it down with some rejuvenating oil and it will work just fine for my needs. It hold 3 pipes forward and 3 pipes to the rear. I ordered it last week. I figured it would serve as pipes for the week and give them air time after smoking.

Of course with the "Bay" it could come tomorrow or next week. I'm not in a rush though. I store pipes now in a plastic bin with old cigar cabinets inside and keep my pipe cleaners and covers in there too.

I guess with all the investing I've become a serious piper these days.

I had 2lbs of bulk pipe tobacco show today. 8 ounce bags of Red Virginia, Burley Cake, Straight VA and a Match VaPer blend. I'll get them into ball jars tomorrow.

I don't want to alarm the wife at the loads of pipe tobacco here and coming. She's noticed the new steralite containers, 3 different packs of Ball jars and the boxes that seem to multiply in the garage waiting for recycling day.

I guess it's better than other hobbies or acquisition disorders.

I need to decide on her Christmas present but she's worse than me for buying for.

She's recently sold and bought so much through "posh mart," which keeps her from inquiring.

On cyber Monday I did buy 2 more 8 oz of Mississippi River and one of SPC Potlatch.

These dang colanders keep piling up. That's the biggest sign of acquisitions as well as small pipe sized boxes I don't want to throw away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I too looked at this. I found a back to back 6 pipe rack on the Bay that just need a bit of TLC. I'll wipe it down with some rejuvenating oil and it will work just fine for my needs. It hold 3 pipes forward and 3 pipes to the rear. I ordered it last week. I figured it would serve as pipes for the week and give them air time after smoking.
> 
> Of course with the "Bay" it could come tomorrow or next week. I'm not in a rush though. I store pipes now in a plastic bin with old cigar cabinets inside and keep my pipe cleaners and covers in there too.
> 
> I guess with all the investing I've become a serious piper these days.
> 
> I had 2lbs of bulk pipe tobacco show today. 8 ounce bags of Red Virginia, Burley Cake, Straight VA and a Match VaPer blend. I'll get them into ball jars tomorrow.
> 
> I don't want to alarm the wife at the loads of pipe tobacco here and coming. She's noticed the new steralite containers, 3 different packs of Ball jars and the boxes that seem to multiply in the garage waiting for recycling day.
> 
> I guess it's better than other hobbies or acquisition disorders.
> 
> I need to decide on her Christmas present but she's worse than me for buying for.
> 
> She's recently sold and bought so much through "posh mart," which keeps her from inquiring.
> 
> On cyber Monday I did buy 2 more 8 oz of Mississippi River and one of SPC Potlatch.
> 
> These dang colanders keep piling up. That's the biggest sign of acquisitions as well as small pipe sized boxes I don't want to throw away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry. This forum will help you get your spending under control!>


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay my pipe rack came in. It's a nice little piece that needs just a touch of TLC. Custom made back in the 70s. Could be a home wood shop project.

I received my SPC Potlatch and Mississippi River tins. I also pulled the bulk I received 2 days ago as I have to put them in Ball jars.

It is actually Match Bourbon Street then McClelland Virginia Flake, Red Virginia then H&H Burley Kake. Lots of stuff here to add to the piper stuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesingingfrog

My porch is a wind tunnel, almost - and when I'm out there smoking on a bad day, I hate having to cup my hand over the bowl for dear life. I don't enjoy the smoke when I do that.

So, waltzed onto Smoking Pipes to just get two wind screens. But I had to justify the shipping cost, didn't I? So I got another Missouri Meerschaum cob (Morgan polished), three McClelland tobacco samples, and two tins of Dunhill. It just kind of happened, guys.


----------



## Joe Sticks

thesingingfrog said:


> So, waltzed onto Smoking Pipes . . . It just kind of happened, guys.


Yep, I definitely can relate !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=169649&stc=1&d=1512260405

My First Pipe, @Hickorynut dropped a bomb on me. Good old Corn cob! Can't wait to try it out. Cigars is complicated enough, pipes oh man, will I ever figure it all out. Thanks ole buddy!


----------



## Hickorynut

I needed some spare cobs and smoking pipes has them more affordable than MM. Of course, I could not resist 15 off C&D. I think I am ready for winter now.....
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## shamalamastreetman

Bjarne Viking. It's a super light pipe with milled precision for airflow.


----------



## MattT

Pipes. 80's pipes. A while gaggle of em.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

MattT said:


> Pipes. 80's pipes. A while gaggle of em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Whole. Damn auto correct.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I got a ten dollar off e-bay coupon and saw this near 3 year old, 8 oz. Plum Pudding sealed tin so I decided to put in an offer which made it less than one could purchase any of the fresh stuff anywhere. I could not resist.


----------



## Hickorynut

blackrabbit said:


> I got a ten dollar off e-bay coupon and saw this near 3 year old, 8 oz. Plum Pudding sealed tin so I decided to put in an offer which made it less than one could purchase any of the fresh stuff anywhere. I could not resist.


Score!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I don't particular care for the bulldog shape in briar, but this one in meerschaum called to me. I like the quality of the detailed carving. It is vintage/used but smells like a nice English and I will be happy to burn some nice blends in it after a proper cleaning.


----------



## Piper

blackrabbit said:


> I don't particular care for the bulldog shape in briar, but this one in meerschaum called to me. I like the quality of the detailed carving. It is vintage/used but smells like a nice English and I will be happy to burn some nice blends in it after a proper cleaning.


Beautiful pipe. I love the shape and the coloring. Bet you'll be able to completely exorcise that English ghost. :thumb:


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> I don't particular care for the bulldog shape in briar, but this one in meerschaum called to me. I like the quality of the detailed carving. It is vintage/used but smells like a nice English and I will be happy to burn some nice blends in it after a proper cleaning.


That looks like a good sized bowl. How deep and wide is it? I've been contemplating getting a Meer lined briar, but I'm looking for a large bowl that runs about 2" deep and .8" across. That looks pretty large. Enjoy it in good health.

If anybody out there has a discount code to neat pipes or tobaccopipes, feel free to help a brother out on this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Champagne InHand said:


> That looks like a good sized bowl. How deep and wide is it? I've been contemplating getting a Meer lined briar, but I'm looking for a large bowl that runs about 2" deep and .8" across. That looks pretty large. Enjoy it in good health.
> 
> If anybody out there has a discount code to neat pipes or tobaccopipes, feel free to help a brother out on this.


It is slighly shy of 2" deep and is exactly .75" across.

Happy birthday, I hope you enjoy the day!


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I remember taking an Ambien because I woke up during the night. Then I must have started looking at Tobaccopipes dot com again while waiting for it to kick in. Oops. A Bent brandy Peterson’s was purchased. I guess happy birthday to me. 

I also used $10 of P&C money towards a tin of Edward G. Robinson tin as you guys have won me over talking about it. Since I seem to really enjoy the simplicity of Match Bourbon Street but not the Guilty Pleasure I figured that some things like aro tobacco are best kept simple and just enjoyed for that purpose alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I used that $10 CI coupon toward a couple of tins of Davidoff Flake Medallions.


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> I used that $10 CI coupon toward a couple of tins of Davidoff Flake Medallions.


CI. My individual $10 code wouldn't work even after I signed in. I'm quite peeved with them. Otis what it is. I've never liked buying from them even on the cigar side minus a few accessories. Too bad though. I wanted to grab a few more GLF tins at $5.99 each.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> CI. My individual $10 code wouldn't work even after I signed in. I'm quite peeved with them. Otis what it is. I've never liked buying from them even on the cigar side minus a few accessories. Too bad though. I wanted to grab a few more GLF tins at $5.99 each.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I was a little disappointed to find out that P&C was an offshoot of theirs.


----------



## Champagne InHand

The new Peterson's Army bent brandy arrived. It has a beautiful bowl with stifling silver band but the stem is quite thin, but works just fine with the 
P-LIP System.

Here are some pictures. 
























A very different pipe than my other Peterson's but breaking it in and it's very nice to smoke. I love the beautiful Briar bowl that's large. Not inexpensive but not as pricy as the double banded spigots or the estate Savinelli.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> The new Peterson's Army bent brandy arrived. It has a beautiful bowl with stifling silver band but the stem is quite thin, but works just fine with the
> P-LIP System.
> 
> Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very different pipe than my other Peterson's but breaking it in and it's very nice to smoke. I love the beautiful Briar bowl that's large. Not inexpensive but not as pricy as the double banded spigots or the estate Savinelli.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Part of the idea is that you can remove the stem while the pipe is hot without risking damage?


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> Very nice. Part of the idea is that you can remove the stem while the pipe is hot without risking damage?


That's it's purpose. I have 3 others but this stem is much more narrow in gauge.

It's a very handy pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I know am laying down tobacco. I bought a 24oz bag of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake (coins really). I just re-ordered 2 x 16oz sacks of C&D Night Train. I love this blend almost as much as SPC Mississippi River. A cool burning tobacco with plenty to offer. 

I bought 16 pint sized Ball jars. I have just 4 left that are not filled. I still need to pack the EGR and some other bulks though. 

Now with plenty of pipes, loads of good tobacco, I can try to pay off those unexpected bills, then hopefully have some traveling money. I need a warm weather destination come late January/February. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I picked up this vintage 2008 C & D Organic Pipe Dreams for less than original price tag that was on it. I was worried that the tobacco might be moldy or something since they don't use any non-natural preservatives and the tin was a little swollen. However, upon opening it the tobacco looks and smells quite good. I will probably smoke a bowl tomorrow and see how it is. I have never smoked any aged tobacco so it is fun for me.


----------



## huffer33

blackrabbit said:


> I picked up this vintage 2008 C & D Organic Pipe Dreams for less than original price tag that was on it. I was worried that the tobacco might be moldy or something since they don't use any non-natural preservatives and the tin was a little swollen. However, upon opening it the tobacco looks and smells quite good. I will probably smoke a bowl tomorrow and see how it is. I have never smoked any aged tobacco so it is fun for me.


It has botulism - better send it to me for safe disposal :vs_laugh:

Seriously looks like a great pick-up but I keep looking at your storage unit - sweet.


----------



## blackrabbit

huffer33 said:


> It has botulism - better send it to me for safe disposal :vs_laugh:
> 
> Seriously looks like a great pick-up but I keep looking at your storage unit - sweet.


I got the "soda crate" at a chain store called Michaels at the sugestion of Muttonchop Piper on youtube. They often have good coupons like 50% any one item so I figured I'd try it out. It fits perfectly for the standard mouth small canning jars. It worked great at little expense or effort so I got another one. I have tobacco aquisition disorder so I have them mosty filled up already. :vs_laugh: Pipe tobacco is cheap when you buy the deals or bulk so I am enjoying my illness quite alot.


----------



## Piper

blackrabbit said:


> I picked up this vintage 2008 C & D Organic Pipe Dreams for less than original price tag that was on it. I was worried that the tobacco might be moldy or something since they don't use any non-natural preservatives and the tin was a little swollen. However, upon opening it the tobacco looks and smells quite good. I will probably smoke a bowl tomorrow and see how it is. I have never smoked any aged tobacco so it is fun for me.


Great find. Don't discard the can. You can put beans in it and shake it next time you go walking in the gulch where you discovered the lion kill! :smile2:


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Ordered a Jim Davis Pipes freehand sitter on Friday. It arrived today. He had a sale where he threw in a leather mat, tamper and stand.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Ordered a Jim Davis Pipes freehand sitter on Friday. It arrived today. He had a sale where he threw in a leather mat, tamper and stand.


really nice!


----------



## Hickorynut

A little Christmas cheer going in the cellar for later....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The C-D Night Train has arrived. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Champagne InHand said:


> The C-D Night Train has arrived.


Looks like you got some to cellar. That should age well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well P&C never got my code right but gave me a Parma orange saddle apple #1 free.










I can live with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Well P&C never got my code right but gave me a Parma orange saddle apple #1 free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can live with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That apple looks like it will smoke well and be very comfortable to clench.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Just when I thought my buying habits were under control.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Not to add to everybody's wants but P&C has some smaller Old German clay pipes, new ones in for well under $20. With free shipping using "Cocoa," it's something almost everybody might like just to try one.

I got one with hands on the bowl. These tend to be smaller and meant for tasting the tobacco.

Mine was $12 and not even the least expensive. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I found out finally how to buy Wilke. Google wasn’t any help. I picked up some more Rum cake and a rum based aromatic No. 515. Wilke sells direct. I dig that they blend in MA and you can actually get ahold of the Head blender to have custom stuff done. That’s very cool. Hopefully the big, bad STC doesn’t gobble them up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

I bought my first tin today all by myself! I’ve been trying the stuff that you gracious guys have sent me and starting into the hobby and today I finally pulled the trigger. I read a lot of great reviews for Frog Morton’s Cellar Pipe Tobacco and so that’s what I bought! Here’s to a long and beautiful hobby! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

churchpunk said:


> I bought my first tin today all by myself! I've been trying the stuff that you gracious guys have sent me and starting into the hobby and today I finally pulled the trigger. I read a lot of great reviews for Frog Morton's Cellar Pipe Tobacco and so that's what I bought! Here's to a long and beautiful hobby!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice! If it sits wrong with you at first, give it a few more chances. I didn't really like it at first, but once i figured out the Dry time and packed it a touch looser, i loved it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

churchpunk said:


> I bought my first tin today all by myself! I've been trying the stuff that you gracious guys have sent me and starting into the hobby and today I finally pulled the trigger. I read a lot of great reviews for Frog Morton's Cellar Pipe Tobacco and so that's what I bought! Here's to a long and beautiful hobby!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great smoke

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

JohnBrody15 said:


> Just when I thought my buying habits were under control.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's never under control, just waiting.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

$10 P&C coupon made me do it. I have the Plum Pudding Reserve, wanted to try the regular too.










Also not really a purchase as I had the stuff here, but not worth a new thread - I made this beeswax/coconut oil mixture for vulcanite/ebonite/Cumberland stems to hopefully help slow oxidation. I just heated it up in the jar in a pan with boiling water up to near the rim. I used 5 tbs oil for 3 oz wax - seemed like less would be good. Also I can't imagine ever using this up as eventually the CO will sour (hopefully not for a few years). I had wiped these earlier today with 151 Rum which seemed to kind of dry them out. I was reading that obsidian oil maybe doesn't do much protecting and found this basic recipe mentioned instead (I've used similar to seal wood). Mineral oil would probably do away with any shelf life issue, but I don't really want that on my lips personally. This however I will probably apply directly as a balm lol.









Before








After


----------



## Champagne InHand

Very nice. Despite my wife’s disdain I had more arrive from P&C. Now that she’s home full time on crutches it’s harder to pull in boxes with bags of blending tobaccos, bulk aromatic and recommended tobaccos not to mention pipes. Life is short. Might as well enjoy the rest of the year. 

On the waxes and oil blends, how long does the treatment last. 

I have beeswax and some others but haven’t got to excited but have used coconut oils and silicone rags. 

I guess I’ll get more into polishing as time catches up to the stems. 

I love seeing new stuff on this page. Yesterday I received a bunch of tins of Mississippi River and Plum Pudding as I tried to order a direct ship holiday gift, but P&C botched the shipping address. It’s seems with each purchase they add a new billing and shipping address. I can always box them up but I wonder how much they pay the customer service people. At least SPC was still buy 3, get one free and they were just 2ox tins. 
I really hope I’m not surprised by some “intervention,” soon. Best keeping acquisitions on the down low for the time being. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

P&C clearance sale. I grabbed a Royal Dutch. acorn straight with 75% off. 

Not a hard decision. It has a vulcanite stem. There are some good deals and some that are just clearing out stuff they don’t plan on restocking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke comes through fast. 8 oz of Rum Cake and No. 515. 









This stuff just smells amazing without the zipped bags being opened. I might have to start sending sample of everything as I bought so much bulk and mixing tobaccos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Slightly off topic, but did anybody receive any piping gifts?

I got a Peterson Green racing 120 straight Dublin spigot. I can’t figure out why it’s called racing. It looks like a straight banded spigot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Slightly off topic, but did anybody receive any piping gifts?
> 
> I got a Peterson Green racing 120 straight Dublin spigot. I can't figure out why it's called racing. It looks like a straight banded spigot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Googled the pipe. It's beautiful. I think it's called "racing" because of its British racing green color, like the old MGs and Triumphs.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> I Googled the pipe. It's beautiful. I think it's called "racing" because of it's British racing green color, like the old MGs and Triumphs.


British Kelley Racing Green is a fine color...especially on a vintage Jaguar....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I can see that. I remember the many MGs and Truimph toward the mid-70s. 

A Jaguar XJ-12 would look he that colour. As would as Aston-Martin, though i would prefer the silver on the Jag, but love the green on the Pipe, MG and partial to black Triumphs unless they are motorbikes in which the yellow and black bumblebee looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> British Kelley Racing Green is a fine color...especially on a vintage Jaguar....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Only thing better than getting a Peterson in British Kelley Racing Green would be for it to come in a tan leather bag.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Or wrapped inside Austin Powers Shaguar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My wife did get me a bin for the bulk tobacco purchases. I married the right lady. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Although I showed my Peterson ebony spigot shape 05 on the "What's in Your Bowl" thread shortly after I received it in November, I've never shown it on this thread. I wanted to do so now because I've really come to love this pipe. Of course the spigot system makes the pipe very practical for cleaning right after a smoke, and the flared calabash o5 shape makes it both esthetically pleasing and a pleasure to hold. But what really impresses me is the ebony finish. It's a diamond-hard semi-gloss black that seems impervious to flame or stain. It feels great in the hand and, contrary to some reports, doesn't smoke hot. Normally, pipers are advised to buy pipes with visible grain to insure that the briar is high quality but, according to Peterson, the briar used in the silver spigots is their second highest. These pipes come standard with a fishtail stem but you can special order the P-lip. This is my first and only Peterson pipe. I like it so much I don't even feel the need to get another.

There are better pictures of the ebony spigot online but here are some iPhone photos of mine.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Peterson’s are a very quick addiction. When I started smoking a pipe again I had but one. Now I have 6. I’m waiting for Jan. 1 to use my 20% off coupons to buy another. I’m hoping to get either an ebony sitter or another Emerald green sitter but may get a Calabash next. I’m quite fond of the PLIP stem, so I will see what is in stock. 

In the meantime I have purchased 6oz of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish and P&C has “My mixtures “ on sale. I bought bags of Pound Cake , Caramel Delight and the Maple Blend. 

Aromatic tobaccos are getting the best of me. 

I love that ebony spigot. I really love my spigots as well. So easy to smoke from and so easily cleaned. Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Re-stock on my Aro go to.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Picked up 3 tins of Plum Pudding for only $23 at P&C using the SPC buy 2 get 1 deal and a $10 off promo.


----------



## Champagne InHand

eliot said:


> Picked up 3 tins of Plum Pudding for only $23 at P&C using the SPC buy 2 get 1 deal and a $10 off promo.


Solid purchase. I took advantage of this offer earlier buying MR, Plum Pudding and Plum Pudding SR. These are all so,e real special tobaccos that should age quite nicely. I just wish their tins were of higher quality. I guess I'll let the ones still in tins to sit with the vacuum seal for awhile before buying more Ball jars. My room is looking like a Sterlite, Ziploc tupperdor world filled with cigar boxes, Ball jars, and bulk bags.

It does beg the question when she asks? "Are you stocking up for some kind of apocalypse, where smoking is banned or something? I guess I jump in full bore. Hopefully I can stop purchasing and focus on blending. I am enjoying as many bowls as I can find time for. Unlike cigars, I could smoke a pile most of the day and be fine with it. It's a nice way to enhance my enjoyment.

Anyhow Plum Pudding gets described as a Balkan on many sites, but I see it as much American/English or an Oriental mix for the SR as much as a straight Balkan, but I've never bought or observed anybody in the former Yugoslavia smoking a pipe, so what do I know.

BTW $23 for 3 tins is a good deal, buying one 8 oz tin costs about $37. Hopefully you used the code "Cocoa" and got free shipping. I think that expires Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just ordered an 8oz tin of Mississippi River, and a 4oz tin of Plum Pudding Special Reserve. Love this stuff.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> Solid purchase. I took advantage of this offer earlier buying MR, Plum Pudding and Plum Pudding SR. These are all so,e real special tobaccos that should age quite nicely. I just wish their tins were of higher quality. I guess I'll let the ones still in tins to sit with the vacuum seal for awhile before buying more Ball jars. My room is looking like a Sterlite, Ziploc tupperdor world filled with cigar boxes, Ball jars, and bulk bags.
> 
> It does beg the question when she asks? "Are you stocking up for some kind of apocalypse, where smoking is banned or something? I guess I jump in full bore. Hopefully I can stop purchasing and focus on blending. I am enjoying as many bowls as I can find time for. Unlike cigars, I could smoke a pile most of the day and be fine with it. It's a nice way to enhance my enjoyment.
> 
> Anyhow Plum Pudding gets described as a Balkan on many sites, but I see it as much American/English or an Oriental mix for the SR as much as a straight Balkan, but I've never bought or observed anybody in the former Yugoslavia smoking a pipe, so what do I know.
> 
> BTW $23 for 3 tins is a good deal, buying one 8 oz tin costs about $37. Hopefully you used the code "Cocoa" and got free shipping. I think that expires Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm just wondering when you're gonna open up your shop. I imagine one of those trade show booths with the jacuzzis set up, and then walls of tobacco. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'm just wondering when you're gonna open up your shop. I imagine one of those trade show booths with the jacuzzis set up, and then walls of tobacco.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I was a younger man in a more tolerant era. Unfortunately I am barred from gainful employment. I can volunteer or do pro bono if feeling up to it. As you age and gain knowledge the ability to use it, seems to deteriorate, as by design.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Grabbed a Rinaldo Dublin and a Charatan Acorn (1961-1965) from smokingpipes as they are running the 15% off estate pipes this weekend. I’ll post photos when they arrive. 

The Acorn is quite unusual as it has other styles incorporated. 

Both were graded 4.8/5. Very happy about these purchases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Grabbed a Rinaldo Dublin and a Charatan Acorn (1961-1965) from smokingpipes as they are running the 15% off estate pipes this weekend. I'll post photos when they arrive.
> 
> The Acorn is quite unusual as it has other styles incorporated.
> 
> Both were graded 4.8/5. Very happy about these purchases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Estates in excellent condition are the way to go.


----------



## Champagne InHand

An early Delivery of a Savinelli Signature Pipe of the year from 1987 arrived late last night. The older gent and previous owner only smoke this a couple times. He pack it so nicely but didn't try to clean or polish it up much. I easily used a cotton handkerchief and buffed the acrylic to perfect condition the used a Decatur pipe cloth imbedded with silicone to really make the rusticated show its stuff.

I'm not a fan of all the gold badges and such but the box, the bag all were near in mint condition. I'll have to sanitize everything in whiskey or rum but it had a styrofoam plug in the chamber and fresh pipe cleaner down the middle. Superior packing job.































This almost looks to pretty to smoke. Seems like a bit of art, but after all these were made for puffing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I also bought a $22 Mr Brog's for foul weather dog walking. Pear root wood. After talking with Hickorynut, I figured that a $22 risk was quite acceptable. 

















Strange that the use brass on the Army mount but stainless steel on the top and swinging grate. But it's more for use and not spectacular beauty but a very nice looking wood pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> An early Delivery of a Savinelli Signature Pipe of the year from 1987 arrived late last night. The older gent and previous owner only smoke this a couple times. He pack it so nicely but didn't try to clean or polish it up much. I easily used a cotton handkerchief and buffed the acrylic to perfect condition the used a Decatur pipe cloth imbedded with silicone to really make the rusticated show its stuff.
> 
> I'm not a fan of all the gold badges and such but the box, the bag all were near in mint condition. I'll have to sanitize everything in whiskey or rum but it had a styrofoam plug in the chamber and fresh pipe cleaner down the middle. Superior packing job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This almost looks to pretty to smoke. Seems like a bit of art, but after all these were made for puffing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Score! Nice aquisition!


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> An early Delivery of a Savinelli Signature Pipe of the year from 1987 arrived late last night. The older gent and previous owner only smoke this a couple times. He pack it so nicely but didn't try to clean or polish it up much. I easily used a cotton handkerchief and buffed the acrylic to perfect condition the used a Decatur pipe cloth imbedded with silicone to really make the rusticated show its stuff.
> 
> I'm not a fan of all the gold badges and such but the box, the bag all were near in mint condition. I'll have to sanitize everything in whiskey or rum but it had a styrofoam plug in the chamber and fresh pipe cleaner down the middle. Superior packing job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This almost looks to pretty to smoke. Seems like a bit of art, but after all these were made for puffing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks brand newl. The flattened shank and stem is really beautiful.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Taking advantage of the 20% discount at P&C o thought I would buy some Sutliff Rum blend to lay down for a bit. Or at least put some in the rotations and blend some with the RO “My Own Blends,” that I thought could use a bit more flavoring. 

So
8oz Rum & Maple
8oz Spiced Rum
16oz of Queen Anne’s Revenge, as JimInks gave it 4 stars on TR
Then a 5pack of Decatur tapered pipe cleaners 
And the best for last, a Xikar pipe lighter. 

Now, with TW home rehabbing the hip, I’m going to have to smuggle this and the 2 pipes coming in carefully. 

I plan on taking the hound out the front door, unpacking and stuffing the Winter coat, then coming in through the garage and slyly putting up the bags in the Rubbermaid container she bought me for bulk bags. 

I’ll need to buy some serious Ball jars and after I do some blending, pack it all up after some labeling. 

She’s sort of amazed on how much tobacco and cigars I have stocked away. Reading TR and buying what the folks I seem to share a similar palate with is a nice luxury. 

Comparing cigars and pipes, the savings will hopefully add up, but for now I just grimace when I look at my receipts page. 

At times I feel like a squirrel knowing more Winters are a coming. 

I best stay healthy for a few years or my kids will forever wonder WTF? As they clear out my stash of Vice and relaxation equipment and goods. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ancient, okay vintage pipe carousel came in today. It will needs work and polish. Serious glass decontamination. 









The tobacco jar will need some serious cement and cleaning if the glass.









This will be my Peterson's only stand. Might as well do all the cleaning up at the same time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My Smoking Pipes Estate came. 
1961-1965 Charatan Special Acorn. 
Its gorgeous!
















While inspecting the bowl I found a place that has a clear hot spot pitted that wasn't mentioned in the description.

That bums me a bit. Should I send it back? How did the grader miss this.

I guess it's 50 years old. I'll keep it, and just use it on special occasions but I'm feeling like I should let smokingpipes know that this is a big fail on description and grading. I think this was 4.8 or 4.85/5.

Argh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

this is the bowl. I don't know if you can see the small spot that's about 2-3mm in length at the bottom. It's probably 2mm deeper than the bottom of the bowl. Hmm?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

It is a pretty pipe for sure.

I can't see real well and it is hard to tell depth - is there any chance that is just where the drill went through making a trough in the bottom of the bowl? I have some that are drilled in across the bottom to the center of the bowl.


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> It is a pretty pipe for sure.
> 
> I can't see real well and it is hard to tell depth - is there any chance that is just where the drill went through making a trough in the bottom of the bowl? I have some that are drilled in across the bottom to the center of the bowl.


You could be on to something huff. Jim talks about smoking a Charatan Lane era that has dual groves carved into the bowl.

But if you look at where I have marked up the picture, the smoke Pass, drilled hole is in red, and the area I'm concerned about us in blue. The oval might be pre-carved, but the V shape is deeper and an odd feel. Though when I look at it up close, it may be part of the Briar wood. I hope it's not a knot. If it is, the knot could break when heated. 








I guess I'll just photo document it for a while and contact Smokingpipes if there is trouble. Somehow I doubt I will get the same level of cooperation as Piper got from Peterson's.

One can only hope. It's so cool that it's 3-7 years older than I am, but since it's only been smoked a few times, I just wonder if it was because they didn't want to see this beauty crack or it was returned to Charatan. You just never really know with estate pipes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've never had a Danish pipe. I couldn't sleep as I was having cluster headaches, which hit and run and maybe inky last for a minute, then go away making you feel tired, on,y to get blasted again. I finally hit the medication cabinet and the meds don't really let me have good sleep either. I notice the wife's breathing, furnace noises as your senses are on high alert as anything aggravates the headache.

So I spent a couple hours reading TR and then did some cleanup in the kitchen. I came back and decided to look again at the Ser Jacobo Delecta, I had been pining over, as it more than half the price of the one that sold on Pipes2smoke, where they wanted over $300ish. The one on Briarblues , had had some fixes done, and the more I've read I have come to realize unlike Pete's spigots, these don't come apart in the middle. They're a bit in the heavy side as well at 2.55 ozs.

Anyhow I decided to brush through their fresh estates and while I almost never look at the Danish stuff, I occasionally check Nording in case the have something not completely outrageous. Today they had a Dublin, but it was a bit freehandish and the vulcanite stem looked so much like a MM ebonite replacement, plus a Nording for $75? It was barely a 4-6/6, so I was just about to close the window when I saw this pipe. DANMORE CORVET 26 ACORN ESTATE PIPE.

I decided to pull up the stats. The more I gazed upon it the more I liked it. The price was right. They state that it has a ebonite stem to which intrigued me, so I finally took a chance. 









I checked my bank balance and all was fine. My first purchase from briarblues. They seemed easy to work with as well.

I need to get some winks now. The hound has been fed and taken out. Just a few hours, without those bursts of pain and I will be happy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> You could be on to something huff. Jim talks about smoking a Charatan Lane era that has dual groves carved into the bowl.
> 
> But if you look at where I have marked up the picture, the smoke Pass, drilled hole is in red, and the area I'm concerned about us in blue. The oval might be pre-carved, but the V shape is deeper and an odd feel. Though when I look at it up close, it may be part of the Briar wood. I hope it's not a knot. If it is, the knot could break when heated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll just photo document it for a while and contact Smokingpipes if there is trouble. Somehow I doubt I will get the same level of cooperation as Piper got from Peterson's.
> 
> One can only hope. It's so cool that it's 3-7 years older than I am, but since it's only been smoked a few times, I just wonder if it was because they didn't want to see this beauty crack or it was returned to Charatan. You just never really know with estate pipes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if you could use some pipe mud in that spot?


----------



## Hickorynut

I didn't take pictures (My bad). I saw the Dunhill deal on the P&C calendar for December. I picked up 2 Elizabethan mixture a Ready Rubbed and London, along with 3oz of Match Nightcap because they were out of Dunhill. Pretty cheap and free shipping. My original intention was the 15 off C&D in December, but they were out of everything then also....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> You could be on to something huff. Jim talks about smoking a Charatan Lane era that has dual groves carved into the bowl.
> 
> But if you look at where I have marked up the picture, the smoke Pass, drilled hole is in red, and the area I'm concerned about us in blue. The oval might be pre-carved, but the V shape is deeper and an odd feel. Though when I look at it up close, it may be part of the Briar wood. I hope it's not a knot. If it is, the knot could break when heated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll just photo document it for a while and contact Smokingpipes if there is trouble. Somehow I doubt I will get the same level of cooperation as Piper got from Peterson's.
> 
> One can only hope. It's so cool that it's 3-7 years older than I am, but since it's only been smoked a few times, I just wonder if it was because they didn't want to see this beauty crack or it was returned to Charatan. You just never really know with estate pipes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would contact Smokingpipes right away, not wait for something further to develop. The pipe looks as if it's been reamed and the draught hose re-drilled. I have a feeling those imperfections are going to eat at you and you expected a near-perfect pipe. Smokingpipes is not eBay and I'm sure they would want to maintain their reputation, especially on this forum. Just my $.02.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> You could be on to something huff. Jim talks about smoking a Charatan Lane era that has dual groves carved into the bowl.
> 
> But if you look at where I have marked up the picture, the smoke Pass, drilled hole is in red, and the area I'm concerned about us in blue. The oval might be pre-carved, but the V shape is deeper and an odd feel. Though when I look at it up close, it may be part of the Briar wood. I hope it's not a knot. If it is, the knot could break when heated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll just photo document it for a while and contact Smokingpipes if there is trouble. Somehow I doubt I will get the same level of cooperation as Piper got from Peterson's.
> 
> One can only hope. It's so cool that it's 3-7 years older than I am, but since it's only been smoked a few times, I just wonder if it was because they didn't want to see this beauty crack or it was returned to Charatan. You just never really know with estate pipes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me it looks like drill overrun also, Smokingpipes has a stellar reputation that they take very seriously, if you decide to return it you will have no issues. If you want to keep it and your worried about smoking it just use a bit of pipe mud in the very bottom. It's hard to tell from a photo but it doesn't look like a major issue.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Newest pipes to arrive. Rinaldo Dublin that while having a bit of a loose stem it's made of Briar that would be considered Dead Root by Dunhill and the like.

I like it. 

















Then for less than a third of the price, a bargain bin bent Dublin. La Strada... and another stamp over that.


















I've gotta say this is such a beautiful Rinaldo, but at 3+ times the price. Only time will tell.

Both sales pickups with discounting. Estates of course but neither barely smoked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Beautiful pipes. They look to be in great shape.


----------



## Hickorynut

There was discussion of this on the cigar side and a question of the use of the soft flame feature.

It is a 503Torch...I got it off flea bay on a slow boat from China for about 5 bucks a piece....and it works great for pipe and seegar. Soft or single torch flame, adjustable, refillable, and hands free if needed.

You piping purists will find the soft flame is not a cool flame. I can hang the flame above the bowl and it will light off the tobacco without the flame touching (at least visually).

Credit for this find goes to @LeatherNeck....appreciate the heads up brother!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> There was discussion of this on the cigar side and a question of the use of the soft flame feature.
> 
> It is a 503Torch...I got it off flea bay on a slow boat from China for about 5 bucks a piece....and it works great for pipe and seegar. Soft or single torch flame, adjustable, refillable, and hands free if needed.
> 
> You piping purists will find the soft flame is not a cool flame. I can hang the flame above the bowl and it will light off the tobacco without the flame touching (at least visually).
> 
> Credit for this find goes to @LeatherNeck....appreciate the heads up brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I saw that lighter on the cigar side too and it looked pretty good, although I was skeptical about the soft flame. In your experience, does it burn the rim especially during the charring light?


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> I saw that lighter on the cigar side too and it looked pretty good, although I was skeptical about the soft flame. In your experience, does it burn the rim especially during the charring light?


I think you could use it and not char the rim.....BUT (there is always a catch) I'll note that the "soft" flame on this torch burns hotter than a "soft" flame pipe lighter, most likely due to the fact this is still pushing loads of fuel, it's just not orificed to the jet..... (make sense?). I typically "pull" the flame to the bowl with any flame source and try not to let it roll across the rim but my rims still soot regardless......

I like the novelty, and most likely will use it when in the shop or out in the back forty working. Since it serves multi-purposes, I'm a playa~ :grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> I think you could use it and not char the rim.....BUT (there is always a catch) I'll note that the "soft" flame on this torch burns hotter than a "soft" flame pipe lighter, most likely due to the fact this is still pushing loads of fuel, it's just not orificed to the jet..... (make sense?). I typically "pull" the flame to the bowl with any flame source and try not to let it roll across the rim but my rims still soot regardless......
> 
> I like the novelty, and most likely will use it when in the shop or out in the back forty working. Since it serves multi-purposes, I'm a playa~ :grin2:


I'll second this @Piper. It is hotter than a "hang from the rim" lighter; however, that may not be a total turnoff. If you spark the lighter then thumb the output to a reasonable setting and start above the bowl bringing the lighter downwards, it'll most likely toast your baccy before you reach the rim. Other than that, I use mine for lighting the burn barrel, melting cut ends of synthetic cord, and starting the charcoal in the grill. Hell, for 5 bucks you can't even get a halfway decent burger; whatcha gotta loose?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well Briar blues dot com just sent me this Danmore Dublin that has some Zulu elements. It's was shockingly inexpensive. Sub $60 as was an American made Briar I bought last night.

Anyhow the Danmore:























Please excuse the box filled, messy garage that's filled with saltwater and my wife's insistence on keeping bottled water, all which is frozen now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Well Briar blues dot com just sent me this Danmore Dublin that has some Zulu elements. It's was shockingly inexpensive. Sub $60 as was an American made Briar I bought last night.
> 
> Anyhow the Danmore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the box filled, messy garage that's filled with saltwater and my wife's insistence on keeping bottled water, all which is frozen now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shape! Gonna have to check that site out now. Flea bay estates are all like 9 day auctions ot seems like. Patience is not my forte..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Nice shape! Gonna have to check that site out now. Flea bay estates are all like 9 day auctions ot seems like. Patience is not my forte.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Forget eBay. So this is actually the Danmore Corvet Acorn Freehand that was $45 and really cool looking and barely smoked. Some blackening on the top but very little. Unloved as it wasn't a big name brand it had such a unique look to it that I took the chance. Scored quite high other then the burn marks on the rim, which upon inspection seen to be part of the Briar as much as anything. It's unique shape and lines with sharp edges really look more Dublin/Zulu to me.

I am not patient either. The one I just bought was Smokingpipes fresh estates and it was a Ben Wade, before going to Denmark and it's a fine looking, unsmoked for $60. It's beautiful. Considering Dunhill bought up Charatan, Ben Wade and a few others trying to solidify the English Pipe market back in the early 70s, an unsmoked Ben Wade for $60 was a no brained as it looked great and was unique.

I'm much more at looking at the new stock of estates that comes into Smokingpipes, Briarblues and such as there are so many sub $50 that are so nice. I passed on an American that was a straight Billiard with silver band and looked great. It had some sports that were touched up, but great buys at those prices.

The one thing wrong with the unsmoked Ben Wade was that the stain had begun to fade as its 50-60 years old. I can remedy that and I buying to smoke them not just collect them. Ben Wade's as he moved to doing Scandinavian pipes are $150+ used.

It's good to look at these sites for fresh stuff and sales that they only send if you have bought before and are on their list. Their not like P&C with a daily email either. You can look to the very bottom on shipping and USPS first class mail is dirt cheap and fair. I got a pipe and a 100g of FM in the cellar for $3.70 postage.

I did get that rocking Sav. Signature 1987 POTY of flea bay but it was a buy it now, where the guy new it was a kick ass pipe and wasn't playing the auction game. That's the only way I do eBay, either buying or selling. I hate the tire kickers and the potential junk or return after somebody's wrecked the item.

I'll do Craigslist or specialty forums or give it away to people I know that will treasure the item first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak

Stock photo. But I am bidding on this little beauty as we speak. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NightFish

Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome the latest addition to the NightFish arsenal, the OMS Dublin. She's a looker, a sitter, an effortless clencher, has a nice big bowl and bulletproof rustication. I think I found my soulmate as she fits my style exactly. I haven't even smoked her yet but plan on sleeping with her under my pillow tonight so we can be as close as possible while we begin our new and exciting relationship together. Until death do us part...

She even came with a pound of OMS house blend coffee!


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome the latest addition to the NightFish arsenal, the OMS Dublin. She's a looker, a sitter, an effortless clencher, has a nice big bowl and bulletproof rustication. I think I found my soulmate as she fits my style exactly. I haven't even smoked her yet but plan on sleeping with her under my pillow tonight so we can be as close as possible while we begin our new and exciting relationship together. Until death do us part...
> 
> She even came with a pound of OMS house blend coffee!


Super nice! So jealous!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome the latest addition to the NightFish arsenal, the OMS Dublin. She's a looker, a sitter, an effortless clencher, has a nice big bowl and bulletproof rustication. I think I found my soulmate as she fits my style exactly. I haven't even smoked her yet but plan on sleeping with her under my pillow tonight so we can be as close as possible while we begin our new and exciting relationship together. Until death do us part...
> 
> She even came with a pound of OMS house blend coffee!


Awesome looking lady you got their! Treat her like a queen and she'll do you right!


----------



## UBC03

NightFish said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome the latest addition to the NightFish arsenal, the OMS Dublin. She's a looker, a sitter, an effortless clencher, has a nice big bowl and bulletproof rustication. I think I found my soulmate as she fits my style exactly. I haven't even smoked her yet but plan on sleeping with her under my pillow tonight so we can be as close as possible while we begin our new and exciting relationship together. Until death do us part...
> 
> She even came with a pound of OMS house blend coffee!


Beautiful pipe bro... But I think you need to spend less time on that boat, you're scaring me a bit..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice looking pipe for certain. How’s the weight? These shorter stems are getting quite popular. It’s not hard to see why. 

Enjoy that pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Beautiful. Break her in gently......


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> Beautiful. Break her in gently......





OneStrangeOne said:


> Awesome looking lady you got their! Treat her like a queen and she'll do you right!


Ok it's official..yunz are weirdin me out...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome the latest addition to the NightFish arsenal, the OMS Dublin. She's a looker, a sitter, an effortless clencher, has a nice big bowl and bulletproof rustication. I think I found my soulmate as she fits my style exactly. I haven't even smoked her yet but plan on sleeping with her under my pillow tonight so we can be as close as possible while we begin our new and exciting relationship together. Until death do us part...
> 
> She even came with a pound of OMS house blend coffee!


Beautiful pipe!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, She's a looker, a sitter, an effortless clencher,
> 
> She even came with a pound of OMS house blend coffee!


But is she a midnight toker?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> But is she a midnight toker?


Showing our age! Joker!


----------



## huffer33

P&C 20% coupon was a PITA because their cart doesn't work right if you also add cigars, but a long phone call sorted it out. The Plumcake is from a B&M near my folk's place.


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> P&C 20% coupon was a PITA because their cart doesn't work right if you also add cigars, but a long phone call sorted it out. The Plumcake is from a B&M near my folk's place.


When issues arise, customer support helps but it does take a long time. They need a better cart system.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

UBC03 said:


> Beautiful pipe bro... But I think you need to spend less time on that boat, you're scaring me a bit..lol





UBC03 said:


> Ok it's official..yunz are weirdin me out...


Hahaha .... It is what it is, Brother. I knew she was the pipe for me the moment I saw her. I didn't even bother to fight it because I figured that love at first sight would probably save me some time in the long run. However, it's not over yet because I found a grocery list that someone left in a shopping cart this morning that literally said "tampons, whiskey, steak, shit like that" so I think I may have another soulmate out there somewhere. :wink2:



Champagne InHand said:


> How's the weight?


I don't know. I bought it from the OMS website and the weight wasn't listed. Weird, I know. I'm curious too and will be helping a friend with some work at his chem lab tomorrow so I'll throw it on the scale there and get back to you soon. I'd guess that it's right around 2 ounces. It's short length and big void in the bowl (tobacco chamber) help keep the center of gravity close, which combined with the wide saddle bit make it a breeze to clench. I love how it's chunky yet pocketable and beefy enough to fill the hand but also comfortable when held in the jaw.



Piper said:


> But is she a midnight toker?


Yes! But she is absolutely not a space cowboy or the gangster of love.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had to look at both the website and tobaccopipes. What gorgeous pipes. Looks like that one is 1.9 ounces. That’s truly amazing that it’s sub 2oz. That should be perfect to clench or hold. They makes some beautiful pipes. I was looking at the billiards and the Dublin Fieldmaster. However I like yours the best. 1.9 ounces. The Billiards are over 2 ounces. 

I really wasn’t a fan of the Devil Anse model. They reminded me of the Peterson 2017 Pipe of the Year. Another tall, stubby with a tilt and short stem. Yours by far exceeds all of the pipes mentioned above. Tobacco pipes was out of your model and only carry the silver ring model. I find the brass much more beautiful considering the overall look of the pipe. Congrats. Looking at their site on eBay and Tobaccopipes, there was about a $30 price increase on their eBay store. 

I love how yours has the raised bowl. 

Great score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak

SavageJak said:


> Stock photo. But I am bidding on this little beauty as we speak. Fingers crossed.


Lost it to an auction sniper at the last second. **sigh** Would have been a beauty to smoke I bet. If anyone ever comes across one and isn't interested, send the info my way! Would be much appreciated, as I am dying for one.


----------



## huffer33

SavageJak said:


> Lost it to an auction sniper at the last second. **sigh** Would have been a beauty to smoke I bet. If anyone ever comes across one and isn't interested, send the info my way! Would be much appreciated, as I am dying for one.


Sorry that didn't work out. :frown2:


----------



## NightFish

Champagne InHand said:


> Looks like that one is 1.9 ounces.


Splitting hairs here but I'd round it off to 1.8 ounces (with a softy bit).

It sounds to me like you better get one :smile2:. I might need another one myself so this one can get some rest as I don't even want to smoke my other pipes anymore. Maybe the novelty will wear off someday but I'm positive that I will always love smoking this pipe.


----------



## Mjskia

Just ordered 2Lbs of Balkan Supreme
One tin of Orlik Mellow Mixture
One tin of Orlik Dark Strong Kentucky
200 pipe cleaners.


----------



## Hickorynut

Might have to use one of these in the tin contest. The C&D Habana Daydream does have an early 16 date......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Hickorynut said:


> Might have to use one of these in the tin contest. The C&D Habana Daydream does have an early 16 date......


Yes! Do it.
The tin of Balkan Blue I'm smoking out of right now as I type has a late 2017 date and it's freaking delicious. Like Dino pointed out, jars reseal, so I really don't see any harm in cracking open a younger tin to see what it's all about and then jarring it for the cellar if that's what you want to do. Some blends even benefit from decanting before longer term storage.
If I were you I'd try a bowl of them both and get 2 entries in the contest. :smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I snagged an unsmoked vintage Hilson Acorn tonight for a good price. I was weighing a Moretti as well but I put it in my wish list.

Hopefully this will show up by Saturday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak

Just ordered:
Orlik Golden Sliced
Cult Blood Red Moon
Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
A Morgan Pipes Bones Zulu Dog Stubby (really looking forward to this!)
and a Peterson 2 Pipe Pouch

Should be good for awhile now.....meaning a few days.....lol


----------



## ebnash

Some pics from a request that came over a PM


----------



## blackrabbit

Picked up this very nice yet inexpensive Mr. Brog pipe lighter/tool.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Champagne InHand said:


> I snagged an unsmoked vintage Hilson Acorn tonight for a good price. I was weighing a Moretti as well but I put it in my wish list.
> 
> Hopefully this will show up by Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So this pipe came today. I'll photograph it next to others when I get inside. It's tiny. Barely bigger than my tasters clay pipe. Seriously this is what a hobbit would have in his pocket. I usually read just the bowl dimensions and don't stress the rest but it's so dang small.

It does look good and I guess for a quick smoke it makes sense, but I was slightly disappointed to say the least. I'm a big guy. This is a very small Dutch Pipe that looks good if your a little person. 









Just above the clay. Another Dutch Acorn from Royal Dutch is above it. Love that pipe. At the top is the Pete's 120 Racing Dublin. At the bottom the clay taster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> So this pipe came today. I'll photograph it next to others when I get inside. It's tiny. Barely bigger than my tasters clay pipe. Seriously this is what a hobbit would have in his pocket. I usually read just the bowl dimensions and don't stress the rest but it's so dang small.
> 
> It does look good and I guess for a quick smoke it makes sense, but I was slightly disappointed to say the least. I'm a big guy. This is a very small Dutch Pipe that looks good if your a little person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give it a chance - I have a tiny prince that I really like for a 20-30 minute bowl.


----------



## Hickorynut

blackrabbit said:


> Picked up this very nice yet inexpensive Mr. Brog pipe lighter/tool.


surprisingly good lighter. I use mine everyday....


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> So this pipe came today. I'll photograph it next to others when I get inside. It's tiny. Barely bigger than my tasters clay pipe. Seriously this is what a hobbit would have in his pocket. I usually read just the bowl dimensions and don't stress the rest but it's so dang small.
> 
> It does look good and I guess for a quick smoke it makes sense, but I was slightly disappointed to say the least. I'm a big guy. This is a very small Dutch Pipe that looks good if your a little person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can't return it, I'm sure you'll find a use for it. I did the same thing with an estate pipe that looked beautiful at a very reputable site online but turned out to be an "opera pipe" that's used for a short smoke during intermission. (That's why the price was so good.) I have to say, I rarely use it but still like the way it looks.


----------



## Piper

McClelland Best of Show in tiny "opera pipe."

Sorry, I meant to post this on "What's in your bowl" thread but I also wanted to show @Champagne InHand my tiny pipe!:wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> McClelland Best of Show in tiny "opera pipe."
> 
> Sorry, I meant to post this on "What's in your bowl" thread but I also wanted to show @Champagne InHand my tiny pipe!:wink2:


My Turin Rustic is small like that. It comes in handy......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## wbradk

I picked up an old Bertram bowl on Ebay and had Mary Ann Keller add a stem and band. It turned out nicely.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’m going to fire it up. I don’t have many small pipes. I paid $5 more than an Italian Moretti that was sitting in the cart. It really is a beauty and it has length. It’s just small in my big paws. I figure I’ll fire up some Frog Morton in the bowl after I finish my Ben Wade. It cost me more than a Pete’s new cut rate Dublin but again it’s a thing of elegance. It isn’t hard to see that. When I drive down to Binghamton in the icy snow I smoked my other small Dutch Acorn exclusively. I am really happy with that pipe and I’m sure I’ll be really happy with this one as well. Just a touch of buyers remorse, letting that Moretti get away and for less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

My birthday is next week and I’m traveling so my wife gave me a birthday gift on Friday when I got home from the airport last week. 

We don’t really usually get each other gifts anymore, but this was a very cool one to receive and a total surprise. She found a website called Mancrates.com and they sell man-centric gifts, but she got me a pipe building kit. Came with a decent woodworking vise, a handsaw, a set of various files, various Sand paper grits, and small tin of stain, and a drilled Briar block with an unfinished stem. She also got me an e Tea Briar block and stem in case the 1st one suffers death ? 

I only took a pic of one of the Briar Blocks and stem so I could have before and after pics, but here it is. Traveling a lot lately but hopefully in a couple weeks I’ll be back on to show some progress or a complete disaster...


----------



## huffer33

That is awesome! I've been tempted to try whittling one for myself. I'd love to see the progress.


----------



## Piper

Happy Birthday @ebnash. That's a great gift.


----------



## JohnBrody15

ebnash said:


> My birthday is next week and I'm traveling so my wife gave me a birthday gift on Friday when I got home from the airport last week.
> 
> We don't really usually get each other gifts anymore, but this was a very cool one to receive and a total surprise. She found a website called Mancrates.com and they sell man-centric gifts, but she got me a pipe building kit. Came with a decent woodworking vise, a handsaw, a set of various files, various Sand paper grits, and small tin of stain, and a drilled Briar block with an unfinished stem. She also got me an e Tea Briar block and stem in case the 1st one suffers death ?
> 
> I only took a pic of one of the Briar Blocks and stem so I could have before and after pics, but here it is. Traveling a lot lately but hopefully in a couple weeks I'll be back on to show some progress or a complete disaster...


Happy birthday mang!

I'm working on my third and fourth one of those pipe kits with a fifth that I barely started. All my blocks I ordered as kits, pre-drilled with stems. I saw the man crates kit you're talking about and that's what originally gave me the idea, but I got my kits from other places. I went down a little slope with buying several blocks, a cheap buffer, and some files. I already had a dremel. There's a lot of elbow grease involved but it's really enjoyable.

Keep an eye on the thickness of your bowl walls. I ruined my first two pipes because I got too thin in spots. I wasn't paying attention as I was working and reworking the shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

JohnBrody15 said:


> Happy birthday mang!
> 
> I'm working on my third and fourth one of those pipe kits with a fifth that I barely started. All my blocks I ordered as kits, pre-drilled with stems. I saw the man crates kit you're talking about and that's what originally gave me the idea, but I got my kits from other places. I went down a little slope with buying several blocks, a cheap buffer, and some files. I already had a dremel. There's a lot of elbow grease involved but it's really enjoyable.
> 
> Keep an eye on the thickness of your bowl walls. I ruined my first two pipes because I got too thin in spots. I wasn't paying attention as I was working and reworking the shape.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tips. I'm going to do the 1st one with only hand tools to keep it pretty rustic. Not sure the plan for the 2nd.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> My birthday is next week and I'm traveling so my wife gave me a birthday gift on Friday when I got home from the airport last week.
> 
> We don't really usually get each other gifts anymore, but this was a very cool one to receive and a total surprise. She found a website called Mancrates.com and they sell man-centric gifts, but she got me a pipe building kit. Came with a decent woodworking vise, a handsaw, a set of various files, various Sand paper grits, and small tin of stain, and a drilled Briar block with an unfinished stem. She also got me an e Tea Briar block and stem in case the 1st one suffers death ?
> 
> I only took a pic of one of the Briar Blocks and stem so I could have before and after pics, but here it is. Traveling a lot lately but hopefully in a couple weeks I'll be back on to show some progress or a complete disaster...


Happy pre-Birthday wishes Eric! Should be an interesting project. I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out!


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> My birthday is next week and I'm traveling so my wife gave me a birthday gift on Friday when I got home from the airport last week.
> 
> We don't really usually get each other gifts anymore, but this was a very cool one to receive and a total surprise. She found a website called Mancrates.com and they sell man-centric gifts, but she got me a pipe building kit. Came with a decent woodworking vise, a handsaw, a set of various files, various Sand paper grits, and small tin of stain, and a drilled Briar block with an unfinished stem. She also got me an e Tea Briar block and stem in case the 1st one suffers death ?
> 
> I only took a pic of one of the Briar Blocks and stem so I could have before and after pics, but here it is. Traveling a lot lately but hopefully in a couple weeks I'll be back on to show some progress or a complete disaster...


Happy Pre-Birthday....that looks too much like work.....but might be very satisfying when done...very cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay. I've been obsessed with acquiring a Ser Jacopo Delecta for some time now.

I've passed on quite a few, especially the one out of Moscow on fleaBay. Checking the Bay again I was shocked at the buy me now prices. There were a couple of unsmoked (which I generated discount on eBay) but I just blew it off.

I forgot about this one at Blueroombriars, and decided to jump on it. I love the silver work. It's a heavy, thick walled Apple, but most of the time I hold the pipe in my hands to measure the temperature. This doesn't apply to my P-Lip Pete's but I've been doing it a lot even on dog walks.

Anyhow I have my Ser Jacobo Delecta L1 .925 finally.

This is it. Yes I had a discount code, which knocked it below OMS, which I've eyeballed a bit.

Ser Jacopo Delecta 1/4 Bent Large Apple with Silver Bands 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Dr. Grabow Free Hand.


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. I've been obsessed with acquiring a Ser Jacopo Delecta for some time now.
> 
> I've passed on quite a few, especially the one out of Moscow on fleaBay. Checking the Bay again I was shocked at the buy me now prices. There were a couple of unsmoked (which I generated discount on eBay) but I just blew it off.
> 
> I forgot about this one at Blueroombriars, and decided to jump on it. I love the silver work. It's a heavy, thick walled Apple, but most of the time I hold the pipe in my hands to measure the temperature. This doesn't apply to my P-Lip Pete's but I've been doing it a lot even on dog walks.
> 
> Anyhow I have my Ser Jacobo Delecta L1 .925 finally.
> 
> This is it. Yes I had a discount code, which knocked it below OMS, which I've eyeballed a bit.
> 
> Ser Jacopo Delecta 1/4 Bent Large Apple with Silver Bands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic find there!

I always have my mitt wrapped around the bowl to gauge temp..


----------



## ebnash

Well, in AZ again for the week. Had a free hour so I decided to go check out Hiland's Cigars. I've had a few of there pipe blends and fell in love with Pete's Moss after the sample I received from @MattT

Went in with plans to just buy some Peet's Moss, but the pipes were all 20% off and they had a couple tins of Royal yacht on sale as well.

Walked out with 1/2 lb. of Peet's, 2 tins of Royal Yacht, some pipe cleaners and two pipes. Royal Yacht is already 2 years old by date code, so that's nice.

One simply has Italy marked on the bottom, so maybe a Savinelli 2nd??? The other (on green pouch) is a Nording but no idea the model. Had no tag, so he sold it to me for $30. Great deals there on pipe stuff.


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. I've been obsessed with acquiring a Ser Jacopo Delecta for some time now.
> 
> I've passed on quite a few, especially the one out of Moscow on fleaBay. Checking the Bay again I was shocked at the buy me now prices. There were a couple of unsmoked (which I generated discount on eBay) but I just blew it off.
> 
> I forgot about this one at Blueroombriars, and decided to jump on it. I love the silver work. It's a heavy, thick walled Apple, but most of the time I hold the pipe in my hands to measure the temperature. This doesn't apply to my P-Lip Pete's but I've been doing it a lot even on dog walks.
> 
> Anyhow I have my Ser Jacobo Delecta L1 .925 finally.
> 
> This is it. Yes I had a discount code, which knocked it below OMS, which I've eyeballed a bit.
> 
> Ser Jacopo Delecta 1/4 Bent Large Apple with Silver Bands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice... Enjoy it brother!


----------



## Mjskia

ebnash said:


> Well, in AZ again for the week. Had a free hour so I decided to go check out Hiland's Cigars. I've had a few of there pipe blends and fell in love with Pete's Moss after the sample I received from @MattT
> 
> Went in with plans to just buy some Peet's Moss, but the pipes were all 20% off and they had a couple tins of Royal yacht on sale as well.
> 
> Walked out with 1/2 lb. of Peet's, 2 tins of Royal Yacht, some pipe cleaners and two pipes. Royal Yacht is already 2 years old by date code, so that's nice.
> 
> One simply has Italy marked on the bottom, so maybe a Savinelli 2nd??? The other (on green pouch) is a Nording but no idea the model. Had no tag, so he sold it to me for $30. Great deals there on pipe stuff.


Nice haul right there!


----------



## Piper

I heard from Peterson that they're shipping me the replacement for my blemished ebony spigot 05. In the meantime, this Pete silver cap natural 03 is in the mail. 

I'm thinking of selling a few of the pipes I don't use on smokingpipes.com. One reason I'm using them is that I don't really know how to price the pipes and don't want the hassle of trying to sell them myself. Has anyone had any experience with smokingpipes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> I heard from Peterson that they're shipping me the replacement for my blemished ebony spigot 05. In the meantime, this Pete silver cap natural 03 is in the mail.
> 
> I'm thinking of selling a few of the pipes I don't use on smokingpipes.com. One reason I'm using them is that I don't really know how to price the pipes and don't want the hassle of trying to sell them myself. Has anyone had any experience with smokingpipes.


Good looking Peterson. I looked at a couple that were very similar but without the shinny metal. The pipe is saw was a unsmoked estate, but the stem sat up higher and I wasn't sure I liked that, not to mention the price tag.

As far as Smoking Pipes, I've bought 4-5 Pipes from them. Blue Room Briars also buys pipes, but with any business I would plan on them giving you about 30% of a Pipes, wholesale value. It's the same with everything like selling a motorcycle on consignment through a local shop or a firearm through a local FFR dealer.

It sucks, but if they are good Pipes I would try Puff and other pipe site classifieds or buffing everything up and then using eBay.

Of course if they are Dunhill's or Ashton's then you can talk to both Smokingpipes and Blueroombriars and see what they offer or if they sell on consignment.

Just my thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> As far as Smoking Pipes, I've bought 4-5 Pipes from them. Blue Room Briars also buys pipes, but with any business I would plan on them giving you about 30% of a Pipes, wholesale value. It's the same with everything like selling a motorcycle on consignment through a local shop or a firearm through a local FFR dealer.
> 
> It sucks, but if they are good Pipes I would try Puff and other pipe site classifieds or buffing everything up and then using eBay.
> 
> Of course if they are Dunhill's or Ashton's then you can talk to both Smokingpipes and Blueroombriars and see what they offer or if they sell on consignment.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Thanks for the advice. I would prefer to sell to someone on Puff but I'd want to make sure the buyer was happy and it's very easy to get disappointed with a pipe you've only seen in pictures.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Thanks for the advice. I would prefer to sell to someone on Puff but I'd want to make sure the buyer was happy and it's very easy to get disappointed with a pipe you've only seen in pictures.


I haven't tried to sell anything back to SP, it's my understanding that they will pay roughly 50% of what they expect to resell for. From what I can tell they resell estates at anywhere from 50 to 75% of what the new cost was, depending on condition of course. This might give you a very rough idea of what you might expect, and I could be way off. Your best bet would be to offer em up here or PM as a private sale. Steve Fallon AKA Pipestud will take em on consignment, he does a weekly auction and is one of the more honorable people around.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't tried to sell anything back to SP, it's my understanding that they will pay roughly 50% of what they expect to resell for. From what I can tell they resell estates at anywhere from 50 to 75% of what the new cost was, depending on condition of course. This might give you a very rough idea of what you might expect, and I could be way off. Your best bet would be to offer em up here or PM as a private sale. Steve Fallon AKA Pipestud will take em on consignment, he does a weekly auction and is one of the more honorable people around.


Thanks Nathan. Good to know.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ser Jacobo has arrived. It's quite large at least it's a handful, but what a beauty.

















Piper, if you want to chat or post pictures, be sure to let us know. I would include as much info as possible, let people know what size you think it is, and use something like a 12 ounce can to give a reference with in pictures. Points of reference most people are familiar with can help tremendously.

You really take a beating going through estate vendors. We found that out when we cleared out my parents house.

I've spent the better part of 6 hours listing just one watch on eBay and they take 10%. I am entering in another. I had planned on a third but some international dealer is selling them with a 25% coupon code. I'm certain it can't be legit, but there's no way of selling or going through the motions because of some fool.

EBay is a pain, as is Craigslist, but I've sold on both. Craigslist puts out that creeper factor to some degree, but it doesn't have to be that way.

My wife knows a million different specialty sell sites as well as Facebook.

Best of luck brother.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Ser Jacobo has arrived. It's quite large at least it's a handful, but what a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piper, if you want to chat or post pictures, be sure to let us know. I would include as much info as possible, let people know what size you think it is, and use something like a 12 ounce can to give a reference with in pictures. Points of reference most people are familiar with can help tremendously.
> 
> You really take a beating going through estate vendors. We found that out when we cleared out my parents house.
> 
> I've spent the better part of 6 hours listing just one watch on eBay and they take 10%. I am entering in another. I had planned on a third but some international dealer is selling them with a 25% coupon code. I'm certain it can't be legit, but there's no way of selling or going through the motions because of some fool.
> 
> EBay is a pain, as is Craigslist, but I've sold on both. Craigslist puts out that creeper factor to some degree, but it doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> My wife knows a million different specialty sell sites as well as Facebook.
> 
> Best of luck brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That Ser Jacobo is a stunner.

Thanks for the excellent advice. I'm going to try to get my act together to photograph the pipes, give their provenance and stats, etc. then post them on the WTS thread. Worst case scenario, I don't sell them and enjoy using them. I bought them for a reason but find myself gravitating to the a smaller group of pipes.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Ser Jacobo has arrived. It's quite large at least it's a handful, but what a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piper, if you want to chat or post pictures, be sure to let us know. I would include as much info as possible, let people know what size you think it is, and use something like a 12 ounce can to give a reference with in pictures. Points of reference most people are familiar with can help tremendously.
> 
> You really take a beating going through estate vendors. We found that out when we cleared out my parents house.
> 
> I've spent the better part of 6 hours listing just one watch on eBay and they take 10%. I am entering in another. I had planned on a third but some international dealer is selling them with a 25% coupon code. I'm certain it can't be legit, but there's no way of selling or going through the motions because of some fool.
> 
> EBay is a pain, as is Craigslist, but I've sold on both. Craigslist puts out that creeper factor to some degree, but it doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> My wife knows a million different specialty sell sites as well as Facebook.
> 
> Best of luck brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That Ser Jacobo is a stunner.

Thanks for the excellent advice. I'm going to try to get my act together to photograph the pipes, give their provenance and stats, etc. then post them on the WTS thread. Worst case scenario, I don't sell them and enjoy using them. I bought them for a reason but find myself gravitating to the same bunch of pipes.


----------



## MattT

Champagne InHand said:


> Ser Jacobo has arrived. It's quite large at least it's a handful, but what a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piper, if you want to chat or post pictures, be sure to let us know. I would include as much info as possible, let people know what size you think it is, and use something like a 12 ounce can to give a reference with in pictures. Points of reference most people are familiar with can help tremendously.
> 
> You really take a beating going through estate vendors. We found that out when we cleared out my parents house.
> 
> I've spent the better part of 6 hours listing just one watch on eBay and they take 10%. I am entering in another. I had planned on a third but some international dealer is selling them with a 25% coupon code. I'm certain it can't be legit, but there's no way of selling or going through the motions because of some fool.
> 
> EBay is a pain, as is Craigslist, but I've sold on both. Craigslist puts out that creeper factor to some degree, but it doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> My wife knows a million different specialty sell sites as well as Facebook.
> 
> Best of luck brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude, that is a F'en beautiful pipe you got there.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Arriving today McClelland Grand Orientals tins: Classic Samsun and Drama Reserve.
And also a tin of McClelland Craftsbury Frog Morton on the Town.


----------



## Piper

The Peterson natural, silver cap, 03, P-lip has arrived. I love the classic Peterson shape and medium-size bowl, and after hearing @Champagne InHand describe its unique characteristics, am looking forward to trying the P-lip.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> The Peterson natural, silver cap, 03, P-lip has arrived. I love the classic Peterson shape and medium-size bowl, and after hearing @Champagne InHand describe its unique characteristics, am looking forward to trying the P-lip.


lotsa fancy pants pipes lately. This is another stunner!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> The Peterson natural, silver cap, 03, P-lip has arrived. I love the classic Peterson shape and medium-size bowl, and after hearing @Champagne InHand describe its unique characteristics, am looking forward to trying the P-lip.


It's gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Anybody out there have a coupon/discount code for neat pipes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I'm a big fan of silver on wood - that's just right.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> The Peterson natural, silver cap, 03, P-lip has arrived. I love the classic Peterson shape and medium-size bowl, and after hearing @Champagne InHand describe its unique characteristics, am looking forward to trying the P-lip.


She's a stunner alright! Hope it ends up being a favorite for you.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> She's a stunner alright! Hope it ends up being a favorite for you.


Thanks. It already is, and not only because it's new. I like the bowl size, the full curve and the P-lip. It's just so comfortable. Didn't know much about Peterson before but I like their pipes a lot.


----------



## Piper

This is my replacement ebony spigot from Peterson. My original one was a fishtail but they sent me back a P-lip. I'm very happy with that. Smoking Amphora Full Aroma to start its smoking life. Gotta love Peterson.


----------



## Piper

I've just smoked half a bowl in the black spigot. I noticed the bowl got burning hot with pretty average, light cadence. I had to put it down to cool. Luckily, the heat didn't move up the shank towards the silver joint. I wonder whether it was the heat that caused the blistering of the paint near the silver ring. This makes me wonder whether painted pipes, beautiful and durable as the finish might be, don't allow the heat from the ember to escape the bowl. I remember reading this on some post but doubted that Peterson would make painted pipes that couldn't deal with the heat. (Otherwise they'd have to get out of the kitchen LOL.) 

The pictures below are of the old pipe, where the blistering is visible near the silver ring, and of the new pipe, for comparison.

I'm going to baby the new pipe for now, at least until it has a cake. I've never had the problem of overheating this extreme with any other pipe. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have the red and green spigots and then the green racing 120. They are clearly not painted but they are coated with an clear enamel, so perhaps this is relevant. 

I bought the green spigot first. I was just getting Briars down, and while each one seems different as does each tobacco, I quickly had the spigot quite hot within the first few bowls. I noticed that on the right side it had a freckle, not a blister like that but in the green and clear enamel there was a small spot about .75mm in almost a square shape that was more of a lighter, shinier, almost iridescent green. I did think it was because it became so hot. At the time I didn’t hold most of my pipes in the hand and never the P-Lips as they are just so easy to hold in the mouth and the exhaust port never irritated the roof of my mouth. 

It was really hot. I mean burn your palms hot. I’m quite surprised that it didn’t blow the bowl out. I’ve always checked the bowl heat now, at least until I get a feel for each pipe. Some have thinner walls, more wax, etc. however I do try to go quite slow on the newer pipes. 

So far I haven’t had any more issues and I have had all of them quite hot. I’m still on the learning curve and I can get distracted. 

I do try and be more mindful buying estates as most are quite old. 

I am sort of stunned that you would have problems, up the stummel though. 

It shouldn’t get that hot compared to the bowl. I know as I hold pipes quite often by the stummel to compare temperatures between the two during a smoke. I guess I’m trying to take in as much data as I can. 

I’m just bummed for you. I can’t believe you could get two bad pipes in a row. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I have the red and green spigots and then the green racing 120. They are clearly not painted but they are coated with an clear enamel, so perhaps this is relevant.
> 
> I bought the green spigot first. I was just getting Briars down, and while each one seems different as does each tobacco, I quickly had the spigot quite hot within the first few bowls. I noticed that on the right side it had a freckle, not a blister like that but in the green and clear enamel there was a small spot about .75mm in almost a square shape that was more of a lighter, shinier, almost iridescent green. I did think it was because it became so hot. At the time I didn't hold most of my pipes in the hand and never the P-Lips as they are just so easy to hold in the mouth and the exhaust port never irritated the roof of my mouth.
> 
> It was really hot. I mean burn your palms hot. I'm quite surprised that it didn't blow the bowl out. I've always checked the bowl heat now, at least until I get a feel for each pipe. Some have thinner walls, more wax, etc. however I do try to go quite slow on the newer pipes.
> 
> So far I haven't had any more issues and I have had all of them quite hot. I'm still on the learning curve and I can get distracted.
> 
> I do try and be more mindful buying estates as most are quite old.
> 
> I am sort of stunned that you would have problems, up the stummel though.
> 
> It shouldn't get that hot compared to the bowl. I know as I hold pipes quite often by the stummel to compare temperatures between the two during a smoke. I guess I'm trying to take in as much data as I can.
> 
> I'm just bummed for you. I can't believe you could get two bad pipes in a row.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback Dave. I don't think the replacement pipe is flawed. Maybe the painted pipes just require more care to keep from overheating, although you had a similar problem with stained and clear spigots. The shank on both of my spigots was much cooler than the bowl, so it's possible the damage to the first pipe was not due to overheating. Mind you, I've rarely had a pipe get so burning hot with so little puffing. I do check the temperature when I take the pipe out of my mouth.

The Peterson 05 shape has a tall narrow bowl, almost a chimney, so maybe it's that and not the coating that's the problem. My recently acquired natural 03 has a shallower bowl with a proportionally larger diameter and doesn't heat up at all. I'll keep an eye on the spigot to make sure it doesn't overheat.

BTW, I agree with you about the P-lips: they're fantastic. No matter how hot the bowl got, the smoke seemed cool or at least didn't at all bother my palate.


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm not going to like the last couple posts because I feel bad for you both. Much appreciate the sharing!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> I'm not going to like the last couple posts because I feel bad for you both. Much appreciate the sharing!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I think all of us would agree these are first world problems LOL. Not that I don't want to share them with my buds on Puff, mind you! :wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

If it makes you feel any better I had to send back my beautiful Ser Jacobo Delecta, because the tenion was angled to the left a few degrees and it just wasn’t right. 

So the vendor was very excellent and they are going to completely redo the stem/tenion. 

I had a good conversation with the guys who own Blueroombriars in Marysville, OH. It’s seen at Pipe shows that most pipe makers a right handed, and that it is common to compare pipes with this flaw. 

Of course in handmade pipes. 

Anyhow, because of the delay, the co-owner gave me a sweet deal on a Dunhill I have been very curious about for several weeks. 

So the small Rhodesian Dunhill will be here, while my Ser Jac is completely redone. 

It is what it is. Stuff happens and we love our pipes anyhow. They aren’t made to stay brand new forever. We personalize them with our inexperience of learning a new pipe. 

No worries. I love my Peterson’s, my Charatan, but I’m sure to mess up my Dunhill if I’m not careful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Congratulations. The Dunhill will tide you over until that beautiful Ser Jacobo gets straightened out.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Congratulations. The Dunhill will tide you over until that beautiful Ser Jacobo gets straightened out.


I talked for quite a bit about the provenance of the pipe in question. Scott gave me some links to a Dunhill EU site. While it may not turn out to be one of my best smokers, this Dunhill is pretty uncommon. For that factor it's pretty cool. They acquired it from a long time customer/friend who was an older gent that collected Dunhill pipes. I guess they have a big pile shoe annually in Columbus. In memory of a once famous Piper place called Smoker's Haven. He invited me to attend, but I usually don't go too far out of my way for big events. It's just not my style. But a great 30 minute conversation and such.

I was going to buy, and probably still will someday acquire a James Upshall. I really love my Charatan and Upshall was the student of the master, similarly to how much Ashton took from Dunhill and improved the piping pleasures.

So anyhow. I'll post pictures by Friday.

Enjoy the Winter Storm if your in the Northern states. February is tough on all of us. Pipes help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I talked for quite a bit about the provenance of the pipe in question. Scott gave me some links to a Dunhill EU site. While it may not turn out to be one of my best smokers, this Dunhill is pretty uncommon. For that factor it's pretty cool. They acquired it from a long time customer/friend who was an older gent that collected Dunhill pipes. I guess they have a big pile shoe annually in Columbus. In memory of a once famous Piper place called Smoker's Haven. He invited me to attend, but I usually don't go too far out of my way for big events. It's just not my style. But a great 30 minute conversation and such.
> 
> I was going to buy, and probably still will someday acquire a James Upshall. I really love my Charatan and Upshall was the student of the master, similarly to how much Ashton took from Dunhill and improved the piping pleasures.
> 
> So anyhow. I'll post pictures by Friday.
> 
> Enjoy the Winter Storm if your in the Northern states. February is tough on all of us. Pipes help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information. That's very interesting. Your query about the Dunny Rhodesian piqued my curiosity. I tried to find that pipe shape on every source I could find online. Dunhill certainly made a lot more pipes with long stems and smaller bowls during that era but I couldn't find a Rhodesian. Just shows not everything is available online and there is no substitute for oral history. I think you're going to love the pipe. It's unique and historical, and from an era when pipe smoking was more common and pipe smokers really knew their pipes. I'll bet your slim Rhodesian is a great smoker.

The weather here has not been too bad but I'm looking forward to being able to smoke outdoors. Pipes are a great consolation but I wouldn't mind a good CC on a warm Spring evening too. Be well.


----------



## Matt_21

Just got this stand and pipe from fellow member @MattT
Now I just need more pipes to fill it out.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Matt_21 said:


> Just got this stand and pipe from fellow member @MattT
> 
> Now I just need more pipes to fill it out.


That's identical to the one I found. The stand is really nice and they don't make any that seem that great any longer or at least commonly found.

Enjoy the carousel. I really enjoy mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akslowburn

Just grabbed this vintage Stanwell Freehand estate pipe from Val Shannahan. It's 70s era , Denmark made, with a Military Mount stem. I've never seen one like this before so of course I had to have it. First estate pipe too! A little different than the cheap Italian made Stanwells of today.


----------



## Hickorynut

akslowburn said:


> Just grabbed this vintage Stanwell Freehand estate pipe from Val Shannahan. It's 70s era , Denmark made, with a Military Mount stem. I've never seen one like this before so of course I had to have it. First estate pipe too! A little different than the cheap Italian made Stanwells of today.


I really like the freehand styles...just too hard to pick ONE... That pipe has alot of character.... Nice find!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]@n94

New Nording


----------



## Hickorynut

[email protected]@n94 said:


> New Nording


Nice find! Reminds me of the sea!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]@n94

Hickorynut said:


> [email protected]@n94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Nording
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find! Reminds me of the sea!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Same thing I thought it's going to make a great beach/fishing pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

[email protected]@n94 said:


> New Nording


Nice, Nording makes some great smoking pipes!


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Nice find! Reminds me of the sea!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yes, everything seems to be in scale! :smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Very cool purchases gents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Piper, my Peterson Carlingford 120 straight billiard gets really hot, really fast. It has that smooth, black finish, which I think, causes the pipe to retain heat? Maybe? I'm either gonna continue to break it in and see what happens when I start smoking different tobaccos, or I'm gonna strip the finish off, stain it, wax it, and see what happens there.....

After I bought the pipe I had read in a few places that certain finishes on pipes can cause them to smoke hot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Piper, my Peterson Carlingford 120 straight billiard gets really hot, really fast. It has that smooth, black finish, which I think, causes the pipe to retain heat? Maybe? I'm either gonna continue to break it in and see what happens when I start smoking different tobaccos, or I'm gonna strip the finish off, stain it, wax it, and see what happens there.....
> 
> After I bought the pipe I had read in a few places that certain finishes on pipes can cause them to smoke hot.


Yep, if your careful you can smoke thu it, build a cake in it and it will do alright, from what I've read some Pete's can take a bit of time to "break in" like a year or better, I wouldn't give up on it or strip it until I was sure it wasn't going to get any better. I've stripped and re-done a couple that had a heavy lacquer finish but they smoked wet and hot and the finish had already started to bubble and peel, it did make a huge difference in the way they smoke.


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yep, if your careful you can smoke thu it, build a cake in it and it will do alright, from what I've read some Pete's can take a bit of time to "break in" like a year or better, I wouldn't give up on it or strip it until I was sure it wasn't going to get any better. I've stripped and re-done a couple that had a heavy lacquer finish but they smoked wet and hot and the finish had already started to bubble and peel, it did make a huge difference in the way they smoke.


That's good to know. Part of me wants to strip it down, but, on the other hand, there is something to the challenge and the learning potential of breaking the pipe in gently and ultimately having a decent smoker.

I'd have to set a specific time, give myself six months of break in smokes before I strip it. Otherwise, I could see myself smoking it a few more times, it gets super hot, and I get squirrely and strip it lol


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Piper, my Peterson Carlingford 120 straight billiard gets really hot, really fast. It has that smooth, black finish, which I think, causes the pipe to retain heat? Maybe? I'm either gonna continue to break it in and see what happens when I start smoking different tobaccos, or I'm gonna strip the finish off, stain it, wax it, and see what happens there.....
> 
> After I bought the pipe I had read in a few places that certain finishes on pipes can cause them to smoke hot.


Don't do it JB!!! The pipe is so beautiful with the black finish. I'm starting to get the hang of my black spigot and am able to keep it from overheating by taking little breaks. On the other hand, it is a pipe and not a sculpture ...


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Don't do it JB!!! The pipe is so beautiful with the black finish. I'm starting to get the hang of my black spigot and am able to keep it from overheating by taking little breaks. On the other hand, it is a pipe and not a sculpture ...


I think I paid in and around 100 bucks for her so she deserves the time it might take to properly break her in.

If someone didn't know we were talking about pipes......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The small Dunhill Rhodesian came in today. I actually have really come to appreciate these quick smoke pipes. Delicately carved and that must be quite difficult to get perfect. 









It's a fish tail and I've already put electrical tape on. It will be broken in using Frog Morton cellar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> The small Dunhill Rhodesian came in today. I actually have really come to appreciate these quick smoke pipes. Delicately carved and that must be quite difficult to get perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fish tail and I've already put electrical tape on. It will be broken in using Frog Morton cellar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a very handsome pipe. It looks much better in your photo than it did in the photos on Blueroombriars. You can see the scale and the warm, satin patina. Definitely a find.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I had to send back my Ser Jacobo Apple. The ebonite tenion was off 2-3 degrees. The vendor said they could tear it apart but couldn't guarantee it would be straight. With double silver pieces that were not parallel, I wasn't going to keep it. They said it was within normal tolerances but happily refunded my purchase price.

I was a bit bummed, but made an offer on a Dunhill unsmoked County Zulu that was accepted this morning.

So a estate Ser Jac Apple to a unsmoked Dunhill County Zulu.

I'm happy. But it was kind of annoying.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@Champagne InHand......I liked them both.......but that Zulu! Woohoo!


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> So I had to send back my Ser Jacobo Apple. The ebonite tenion was off 2-3 degrees. The vendor said they could tear it apart but couldn't guarantee it would be straight. With double silver pieces that were not parallel, I wasn't going to keep it. They said it was within normal tolerances but happily refunded my purchase price.
> 
> I was a bit bummed, but made an offer on a Dunhill unsmoked County Zulu that was accepted this morning.
> 
> So a estate Ser Jac Apple to a unsmoked Dunhill County Zulu.
> 
> I'm happy. But it was kind of annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that :frown2:

I'll wager that Dunhill is going to be a standout smoker though and the shape is awesome. I can't wait to see a better pic in your hand :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> So I had to send back my Ser Jacobo Apple. The ebonite tenion was off 2-3 degrees. The vendor said they could tear it apart but couldn't guarantee it would be straight. With double silver pieces that were not parallel, I wasn't going to keep it. They said it was within normal tolerances but happily refunded my purchase price.
> 
> I was a bit bummed, but made an offer on a Dunhill unsmoked County Zulu that was accepted this morning.
> 
> So a estate Ser Jac Apple to a unsmoked Dunhill County Zulu.
> 
> I'm happy. But it was kind of annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Annoying, yes. But I think you came out ahead. The sandblast on that Dunhill is gorgeous and the shape is classic. I'm predicting it becomes your new favorite. :smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I am hoping that it’s all I’m looking for. I had been following it for 15 days. I figured it couldn’t hurt to ask for 10% off. There were 10 others following it. 

The seller mostly sells all books and DVD sets. Out of Florida. Somebody probably passed and asked this guy to sell off any valuable stuff. Bought and put away. Full box, sock and such. 

I am really lucky to have got it. It was shipped today. I figure Smoking Pipes would be charging $600+ for an unsmoked Country Zulu. Such a good shape. 

I have some sandblasted pipes. This just adds another good one. Looking forward to the mail on Friday. I’ll definitely be breaking it in gently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

C'mon now.....you have wanted to try these.....









Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## Piper

Haha. You obviously have a “safe place” to smoke, you lucky guy! And now you have three candidates for the tin-popping contest.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just received 4 oz of Wilke 515 and Wilke Gramercy Park. 

I tried a small bowl of Gramercy Park and hope it grows on me. I’m still fighting with the headache that laid me up this weekend. 

I did order some peach flavored bulk tobaccos today. Just to see if any of them float my boat for those days I just smoke at the door as Winter is far from over here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I thought I would post the photos of the Dunhill Zulu. From what I could tell it was just a bit dusty. It comes with the full boxes and brochure.

These are the pictures. I like finding a diamond while searching through the garbage on fleaBag occasionally.


































































I know this has a Cumberland stem (brindled vulcanite,) but any chance to know the year of purchase or release? The Made in England has an 06 after it. The dunhill in circled rather than the newer white spot stuff. I know from Pipedia that they rereleased 150 County Pipes in 2006 But I don't think this could be in that small group. I guess I'll further research it, but if anybody could give me a heads up, I would appreciate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Wow! That pipe is spectacular! A good source for dating Dunhills and almost all other pipes is Pipephil.eu. This is the link to the dating algorithm for Dunhills but the entire section is interesting.

Looking up County under "Other Finishes," I believe the number stamped after "Made in England" represents the number of years after 1960. If yours is stamped 06, it was likely manufactured in 1960 + 06 = 1966! Your pipe is 52 years old, my friend.

BTW, I don't think Dunhill still uses kid leather socks anymore. Perhaps another clue.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Wow! That pipe is spectacular! A good source for dating Dunhills and almost all other pipes is Pipephil.eu. This is the link to the dating algorithm for Dunhills but the entire section is interesting.
> 
> Looking up County under "Other Finishes," I believe the number stamped after "Made in England" represents the number of years after 1960. If yours is stamped 06, it was likely manufactured in 1960 + 06 = 1966! Your pipe is 52 years old, my friend.


I got it figured out with your help.

It is one of the 150 pieces that were released in 2006. That should make it pretty rare.

This is how I came to that.

County started production in 1986.

The 2 digits behind the Made in England are 06.

These pictures show the following.



















The encircled Dunhill started in 2000. Add 06 years and you have 2006. 150 County Pipes were reissued in 2006. This must be 1 of the 150.

Does that logic track?

Not that the County were super desirable but having 1/150 is nice. I wonder if it was 150 in each shape or just 150 pieces total. It kind of leaves that up to the reader to decide, but it looks like they would say that on Pipedia though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I got it figured out with your help.
> 
> It is one of the 150 pieces that were released in 2006. That should make it pretty rare.
> 
> This is how I came to that.
> 
> County started production in 1986.
> 
> The 2 digits behind the Made in England are 06.
> 
> These pictures show the following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The encircled Dunhill started in 2000. Add 06 years and you have 2006. 150 County Pipes were reissued in 2006. This must be 1 of the 150.
> 
> Does that logic track?
> 
> Not that the County were super desirable but having 1/150 is nice. I wonder if it was 150 in each shape or just 150 pieces total. It kind of leaves that up to the reader to decide, but it looks like they would say that on Pipedia though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I came up with too. Even if this pipe weren't rare, which it appear to be, it would still be amazing to snag an unsmoked Dunhill that's 52 years old.


----------



## huffer33

Wow, the wave pattern in that blast is phenomenal. Awesome find!


----------



## Piper

@Champagne InHand, I had a look at contemporary Dunhill County pipes online for comparison. The blast on yours is much deeper and more spectacular, and the stain is richer and has more of a reddish hue, than recent ones. Dunhill seems to have gone all out for this limited run. But don't be afraid to smoke it!:wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Both Pipes arrived today. Both are stunning. The Ashton is the larger of the two. The Dunhill is very impressive. It came with a vast assortment of inner and outer boxes, manuals while both came with glove leather socks.

First the Ashton. 1/8th bent Dublin Achievement XXX. 
The fire grain on this is unbelievable. 






























Followed by this limited release Dunhill Zulu (2006)





































Yowsa! I can't explain how thrilled I am.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Both Pipes arrived today. Both are stunning. The Ashton is the larger of the two. The Dunhill is very impressive. It came with a vast assortment of inner and outer boxes, manuals while both came with glove leather socks.
> 
> First the Ashton. 1/8th bent Dublin Achievement XXX.
> The fire grain on this is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by this limited release Dunhill Zulu (2006)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yowsa! I can't explain how thrilled I am.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's is a fantastic pair of smoke wagons...I wouldn't be able to pick a winner there. Happy for you!

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## Piper

Absolutely spectacular pair of pipes! You hit the jackpot with those two. Each is the quintessence of its respective finish, smooth and rusticated. The shapes are elegant and the sizes are perfect for smoking. Now you'll have to ask yourself, Which one do I take for a run today, the Bentley or the Rolls. :thumb:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Great day for mail. Both came today. 
From Peretti: 
Cuban mixture
Park square
D-9507

From wilke:
#524
Rumcake
#400


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Great day for mail. Both came today.
> From Peretti:
> Cuban mixture
> Park square
> D-9507
> 
> From wilke:
> #524
> Rumcake
> #400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice mail call! Prepping for snow?


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Nice mail call! Prepping for snow?


Looks like it's gonna be heading into the lower 60's this week. Brrrr!

I haven't purchased anything tobacco related in a while so it was time lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

JohnBrody15 said:


> Looks like it's gonna be heading into the lower 60's this week. Brrrr!
> 
> I haven't purchased anything tobacco related in a while so it was time lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it's getting to the upper 50's this week. Yay!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> Both Pipes arrived today. Both are stunning. The Ashton is the larger of the two. The Dunhill is very impressive. It came with a vast assortment of inner and outer boxes, manuals while both came with glove leather socks.
> 
> First the Ashton. 1/8th bent Dublin Achievement XXX.
> The fire grain on this is unbelievable.
> 
> Yowsa! I can't explain how thrilled I am.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are really sublime! Enjoy brother!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well the timing of IPSD had me buying a few aros to compare against each other. 

I also snagged a vintage Walnut carousel pipe stand with green glass jar off eBay as my pipe collection grows. 

I also grabbed another Lane Era Charatan off SP this time in a bent Rhodesian. I really had troubles between Charatan and Upshall. But I’ve been so pleased with the Charatan Make I thought why change and pay more. The Upshall was a bent Rhodesian but had a beefier stem and I’ve grown fond of the double comfort stem. 

I also grabbed some Savinelli Brunello flake to lay down in a tin. Just to compare it with Orlik and Stokkebye is a couple years time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Picked up another Rossi 8123. I really like this pipe shape and the Rossi’s seem smoke very well. 

While I was there, I also picked up a Z Pipe insert for my copper zippo. 

They threw in a couple ounces House Virginia flake and since I had a fresh jar in the car, I broke it up a bit and transferred it over. That’s Carter Hall in the bowl.


----------



## Matt_21

ebnash said:


> Picked up another Rossi 8123. I really like this pipe shape and the Rossi's seem smoke very well.
> 
> While I was there, I also picked up a Z Pipe insert for my copper zippo.
> 
> They threw in a couple ounces House Virginia flake and since I had a fresh jar in the car, I broke it up a bit and transferred it over. That's Carter Hall in the bowl.


That's a great looking pipe!


----------



## Piper

I took advantage of SP 10% off sale to pick up 5 GLP blends: Haddo's Delight (8oz), Key Largo (2oz), Maltese Falcon(2oz), Robusto (2oz), and Regent's Flake (2oz). Also my first tin of SPC Plum Pudding Reserve (4oz) and an ounce of Halycon II pipe wax.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> I took advantage of SP 10% off sale to pick up 5 GLP blends: Haddo's Delight (8oz), Key Largo (2oz), Maltese Falcon(2oz), Robusto (2oz), and Regent's Flake (2oz). Also my first tin of SPC Plum Pudding Reserve (4oz) and an ounce of Halycon II pipe wax.


Had to place a couple of orders myself &#128515;


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> I took advantage of SP 10% off sale to pick up 5 GLP blends: Haddo's Delight (8oz), Key Largo (2oz), Maltese Falcon(2oz), Robusto (2oz), and Regent's Flake (2oz). Also my first tin of SPC Plum Pudding Reserve (4oz) and an ounce of Halycon II pipe wax.


You should really love that Plum pudding special reserve. It's very smooth and nice. I too have some incoming Haddo's, though just a smaller tin as I have never had it. I have Barbary Coast coming in as well. I like GLP, except, like SPC, H&H, all must be transferred to Ball Jars if you plan on getting any age on the tin or smoking it for awhile as the cardboard outer- light metallic foil inner on the canisters don't hold up very long.

But I like that GLP doesn't cost an arm and a leg for very good tobacco either.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> I took advantage of SP 10% off sale to pick up 5 GLP blends: Haddo's Delight (8oz), Key Largo (2oz), Maltese Falcon(2oz), Robusto (2oz), and Regent's Flake (2oz). Also my first tin of SPC Plum Pudding Reserve (4oz) and an ounce of Halycon II pipe wax.


Hey let me know how the key largo is. I've been thinking about grabbing a tin, being a Bogart fan.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwellsays

I made my first pipe tobacco purchase yesterday - appropriately, on International Pipe Smoking Day!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Maxwellsays said:


> I made my first pipe tobacco purchase yesterday - appropriately, on International Pipe Smoking Day!


Nice!

Just a heads up that Peterson needs a pretty fair amount of dry time to burn right!


----------



## Hickorynut

Maxwellsays said:


> I made my first pipe tobacco purchase yesterday - appropriately, on International Pipe Smoking Day!


Welcome to the rabbit hole Alice....

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## Maxwellsays

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice!
> 
> Just a heads up that Peterson needs a pretty fair amount of dry time to burn right!


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Champagne InHand

So tins from SP just came in, but many are dinged up. 









The Ennerdale are all pushed in a bit at the top and these Ashton's are dented and crushed at the bottom. 









That sort of chaps my hide. 
I guess they will have to go into the jars now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Nice haul @Champage InHand. When you transfer the tobacco to jars please let us know if the dented tins lost their vacuum or seal. That information will be helpful when the rest of us inevitably receive dented tins and have to decide how to age them.


----------



## Hickorynut

For whatever it's worth. I have sealed tuppers for both tin and cardboard tin storage. I notice both types are breathing a bit in storage....I can detect it when I open the tuppers.....

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> So tins from SP just came in, but many are dinged up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ennerdale are all pushed in a bit at the top and these Ashton's are dented and crushed at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sort of chaps my hide.
> I guess they will have to go into the jars now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It happens sometimes, the ennerdale actually looks okay to me, I think they are vacuum sealed.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I opened the Connoisseurs choice and the vacuum seal was intact. I’ll post a note on it in a open that tin thread. 

I bought a DE Harvest on the Hudson from a local B&M. The top nearly fell off when I got it home. The tobacco was completely bone dry and turned to dust trying to pull some out. 
I was worried it might be the same thing, but I’ll let the Savinelli sit until tomorrow. 
I think the others should be okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Got my SP IPSD order today, Stonehenge and Telegraph Hill. Won't get my order from P&C until next Wednesday, placed both orders within minutes of each other! UPS Blows


----------



## MattT

Early Eric Gainey. Needs a little work, but looks promising.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MattT said:


> Early Eric Gainey. Needs a little work, but looks promising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice Poker! Another want on the list of many.....

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Champagne InHand

I received my last allotment from IPSD.

2 x Charatan's Make Pipes.

A bent Rhodesian and bent Calabash. 








Also another pipe carousel that I'll need to tighten up and a 100g tin of Savinelli Brunello tobacco. 








I really like Charatan. I think this is what I'll choose to stick with. I'm a big fan of the English pipe school.

These don't disappoint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Gorgeous pipes. I love classic English shapes too. The color of those pipes is really classy.


----------



## ebnash

Alright Dave, noticed your doing a lot of pipe hauling lately. Time for an updated state of the pipe and baccy collection. Must be getting pretty epic now.


----------



## huffer33

Yup, some really nice acquisitions lately :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

It is interesting how many versions of "Rhodesian" are available. Might have to research "what" one really is. You are not helping my PAS..... 

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> It is interesting how many versions of "Rhodesian" are available. Might have to research "what" one really is. You are not helping my PAS.....
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


Yes, there's a similarity between Rhodesians and bulldogs. The bowl of Rhodesians seems to be flatter and wider than bulldogs. @Champagne InHand's Charatan above is on the edge of being a bulldog, at least to my eye-but beautiful however you name it.


----------



## Piper

This is what I dug up in Pipedia on the difference between bulldogs and Rhodesians. It basically says that Rhodesians are bulldogs with round shanks. However, I've seen pipes labelled on websites as bulldogs that have round shanks and pipes labelled as Rhodesians that have diamond shanks. My Rhodesian, for example, has a chunky diamond shank. The bowls of bulldogs appear to cant forward slightly whereas Rhodesians seem to be more perpendicular. If you look at pipes Dunhill labels as bulldogs you'll see what I mean. But if you look at the Dunhill shape chart it's hard to tell the difference except that the bowl of the Rhodesian is more squashed-looking. But again, this is just my impression. It may be that the distinction is arbitrary and depends on what the maker decides to call it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> This is what I dug up in Pipedia on the difference between bulldogs and Rhodesians. It basically says that Rhodesians are bulldogs with round shanks. However, I've seen pipes labelled on websites as bulldogs that have round shanks and pipes labelled as Rhodesians that have diamond shanks. My Rhodesian, for example, has a chunky diamond shank. The bowls of bulldogs appear to cant forward slightly whereas Rhodesians seem to be more perpendicular. If you look at pipes Dunhill labels as bulldogs you'll see what I mean. But if you look at the Dunhill shape chart it's hard to tell the difference except that the bowl of the Rhodesian is more squashed-looking. But again, this is just my impression. It may be that the distinction is arbitrary and depends on what the maker decides to call it.


Yep, your last sentence pretty much nailed it! The Rhodesian's also don't typically have the bead lines. I've seen some pretty good arguments over what is and isn't and I think that technically their is a set definition, but then there is also a HUGE Grey area, my feelings are that I'm gonna go with what the pipe maker called it and not worry to much if someone else gets upset over it.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yep, your last sentence pretty much nailed it! The Rhodesian's also don't typically have the bead lines. I've seen some pretty good arguments over what is and isn't and I think that technically their is a set definition, but then there is also a HUGE Grey area, my feelings are that I'm gonna go with what the pipe maker called it and not worry to much if someone else gets upset over it.


Interesting tangent. Couple the shape issue with the naming Zulu, Rhodesian and Oom Paul ( is this one in reference to Paul Kruger the 5 th president of the republic of South Africa?) and we can have a good ole tail chase.


----------



## huffer33

For a Rhodesian, I also picture a squashed wider bowl with a wide chamber diameter and a really thick wall - more saucer like than a bulldog. At least that is what I was looking for when I was checking them out. I agree though they are all over the place, e.g. if you go to SP and search "Rhodesian".


----------



## JohnBrody15

I just did a side by side comparison of smokingpipes dot com and their savinelli pipes, looks like all the bulldogs do have a diamond shaped shank, while the Rhodesians are either round or a rounded diamond so......thought I would mention that.....I'm sleepy.


----------



## Hickorynut

Thanks for more info than I can follow and sorry for the thread jack. Back to your normally scheduled programming.....


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks for more info than I can follow and sorry for the thread jack. Back to your normally scheduled programming.....


Are you kidding! This tangent was the most interesting conversation I've had in a month! And like every other conversation there was no resolution.:smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

It’s funny as I really like Rhodesian pipes, but I can’t get the bulldog passion. 

I too like tangents and discussions on pipes. 

We earlier had talked about Tilshead and James Upshall. They are one in the same, almost. When Lane passed away, his marketing manager, along with his son and a finance manager. They started off with Tilshead and moved into James Marshall. Charatan was bought off by Dunhill and in 1984 closed the Charatan plant. 

So I sold my other watch, which is why I started buying a few more Charatan’s Make. I did grab 2 more. An unsmoked Skater and a Dublin. 

I only grabbed some aromatic tins to age though I had to pop open the dinged in tins and am really perplexed by the Connoisseurs choice and the Savinelli Aroma. Let’s say the Peterson’s CC bites my tongue but I need to figure it out. The Savinelli Aroma is nice. 

Anyhow I’ll post pictures when the newest Charatan’s Make acquisitions arrive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dunhill group 4 chestnut panel. I sold my Ascorti panel to smokingpipes and like to have a panel in my collection. My Jeantet panel is a wreck but still smokes great. I'm reserving it for Lakelands.


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Dunhill group 4 chestnut panel. I sold my Ascorti panel to smokingpipes and like to have a panel in my collection. My Jeantet panel is a wreck but still smokes great. I'm reserving it for Lakelands.


Oops - got distracted and accidentally un-liked this then re-liked it lol - not sure how that will show up on the notifications....

Gorgeous looking pipe for sure! I can imagine it is a great smoker too. Awesome flame grain and the Cumberland stem just matches it to a T.

I'm a little curious what made you decide to pass on the Ascorti?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Dunhill group 4 chestnut panel. I sold my Ascorti panel to smokingpipes and like to have a panel in my collection. My Jeantet panel is a wreck but still smokes great. I'm reserving it for Lakelands.


Nice! I had a chance at a Dunhill panel (my birth year) a while back and passed on it, been having second thoughts and regrets ever since!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finally got my P&C IPSD order today,







GH&Co Black Twist, Brown Flake, Mac Baron Bold Kentucky, Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron and a spare tub of Chatham Manor 
And a free IPSD free Grabbag,


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Oops - got distracted and accidentally un-liked this then re-liked it lol - not sure how that will show up on the notifications....
> 
> Gorgeous looking pipe for sure! I can imagine it is a great smoker too. Awesome flame grain and the Cumberland stem just matches it to a T.
> 
> I'm a little curious what made you decide to pass on the Ascorti?


Thanks for the response. I liked the Ascorti a lot; I just like the Dunny better and wanted to raise a little cash. The bowl of the Ascorti was also not precisely centered, resulting in walls that were not uniform all the way around. It doesn't really affect either the appearance or the smoke but it is imperfect.


----------



## Hickorynut

Congrats @Piper......that panel is beautiful!

I was anticipating receiving a Fader's Emabssy pipe...basically a bent dublin like the Varese. The seller just refunded me with the reason it was lost or damaged.

I guess the hunt begins anew....


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Congrats @Piper......that panel is beautiful!
> 
> I was anticipating receiving a Fader's Emabssy pipe...basically a bent dublin like the Varese. The seller just refunded me with the reason it was lost or damaged.
> 
> I guess the hunt begins anew....


Sounds like a welch. It is basically the only way to back out of an ebay sale without it affecting the account's standing and a way to avoid negative feedback.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice Dunny Piper. I’m still looking at a bulldog. I guess I need to give one a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FridayGt

Got my IPSD order from 901stjames yesterday all the way out to the desert! Will enjoy sampling these, they smell absolutely divine.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Well, that didn't take long... I'll know in a week if I'm going to enjoy piping lol. Just ordered a MM Country Gentleman with the bent stem, pipe cleaners and, a 3 in 1 tool. Those seem to be the essentials. Here's a pic of the tobacco I plan on ordering. If you have any different suggestions, please feel free to throw them out there.









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


----------



## Matt_21

I like the Captain Black Royal. I'm new to the hobby as well and I started with it and Captain Black white. Both I find very similar but, good.


----------



## Hickorynut

I've not had those OTC blends...but it gets me thinkin...hee hee hee


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> I've not had those OTC blends...but it gets me thinkin...hee hee hee


About making an order to try some right lol

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


----------



## Piper

Wow! That didn't take long! Be patient. It takes a little getting used to.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So my unsmoked Lane Era Charatan skater came in the mail yesterday. It's a nice smaller sized pipe that comfortably can tuck into a pocket. Unsmoked and 40 year old pipe. It was not inexpensive, but not overly pricy but I like it.

It's a shape and size that you rarely see in the secondary market, let alone unsmoked.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> So my unsmoked Lane Era Charatan skater came in the mail yesterday. It's a nice smaller sized pipe that comfortably can tuck into a pocket. Unsmoked and 40 year old pipe. It was not inexpensive, but not overly pricy but I like it.
> 
> It's a shape and size that you rarely see in the secondary market, let alone unsmoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very closely resembles the big brother you have. Beautiful!

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Hickorynut

Nightfish sent a whale of a box. See it in the Pipe Contest thread......

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## haebar

Just got back from the B&M in Knoxville where I bought the last 2.5 pounds of McClelland's 2015 Virginia Perique Flake that they had.


----------



## Piper

@Champagne InHand, that venerable Charatan is a find! I'm gravitating towards medium sized and smaller bowls myself. They smoke beautifully and allow you to move on before your taste buds get bored.


----------



## huffer33

Looks like you got another winner there @Champagne InHand !


----------



## JtAv8tor

poppajon75 said:


> Well, that didn't take long... I'll know in a week if I'm going to enjoy piping lol. Just ordered a MM Country Gentleman with the bent stem, pipe cleaners and, a 3 in 1 tool. Those seem to be the essentials. Here's a pic of the tobacco I plan on ordering. If you have any different suggestions, please feel free to throw them out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


Nice 

Sent from the Death Star, looking for another drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> @Champagne InHand, that venerable Charatan is a find! I'm gravitating towards medium sized and smaller bowls myself. They smoke beautifully and allow you to move on before your taste buds get bored.


I couldn't get Tapatalk to upload the last picture of the bottom which is why it's called a skater. It's flat and resembles the first skate boards. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Trade acquisition.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Rounding out my Dunhill collection with a County 4204. I have an estate Cumberland 5108 coming. Both are variations on bulldogs. This pipe is a pretty small group 4 but a delight to smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Rounding out my Dunhill collection with a County 4204. I have an estate Cumberland 5108 coming. Both are variations on bulldogs. This pipe is a pretty small group 4 but a delight to smoke.


Nice pickup!


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Rounding out my Dunhill collection with a County 4204. I have an estate Cumberland 5108 coming. Both are variations on bulldogs. This pipe is a pretty small group 4 but a delight to smoke.


Beautiful.....I'm getting some major PAS between all these wonderful smoke vessels being procured lately. I saw a Charatan set last evening I hope is already gone.......

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Rounding out my Dunhill collection with a County 4204. I have an estate Cumberland 5108 coming. Both are variations on bulldogs. This pipe is a pretty small group 4 but a delight to smoke.


Some nice pipes there. I've found the County a great pipe to smoke. I can't see why they discontinued the stain.

The Cumberland is always nice as well. There's a Cumberland Silver spigot 5103 with box at auction ending today. It was at $225 last I looked, but a beautiful pipe. Too much for me on a straight Billiard type, even with the double silver bands and group 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

I just received an estate Dunhill 5108 in excellent condition. It was produced in 1962 and, in contrast to the newly-constructed Alfred Dunhill White Spot 4204 county I posted above, this bent bulldog has a nice deep, craggy sandblast and good-sized bowl. Now _this_ is a true Dunhill!

This will be my last pipe purchase for quite awhile. Time to break in these pipes and decide what to smoke in them.


----------



## Piper

I received notification from SP that Paragon Wax was back in stock. Naturally I had to "save" the cost of postage by adding three tobaccos I'd never tried! I guess I'm the definition of penny wise and pound foolish. :wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> I received notification from SP that Paragon Wax was back in stock. Naturally I had to "save" the cost of postage by adding three tobaccos I'd never tried! I guess I'm the definition of penny wise and pound foolish. :wink2:


Get em while they got em....is apparently the new piper motto!

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## MattT

Piper said:


> I just received an estate Dunhill 5108 in excellent condition. It was produced in 1962 and, in contrast to the newly-constructed Alfred Dunhill White Spot 4204 county I posted above, this bent bulldog has a nice deep, craggy sandblast and good-sized bowl. Now _this_ is a true Dunhill!
> 
> This will be my last pipe purchase for quite awhile. Time to break in these pipes and decide what to smoke in them.


That's a beauty.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> I just received an estate Dunhill 5108 in excellent condition. It was produced in 1962 and, in contrast to the newly-constructed Alfred Dunhill White Spot 4204 county I posted above, this bent bulldog has a nice deep, craggy sandblast and good-sized bowl. Now _this_ is a true Dunhill!
> 
> This will be my last pipe purchase for quite awhile. Time to break in these pipes and decide what to smoke in them.


Beauty of a pipe. I'm still very under the weather but picked up a Sasieni 4dot bent bulldog, minus the nice beveled towards the smoking chamber. It was a very inexpensive purchase to see how I like the diamond shank. I'll post a few pictures when I can.

The listing said this underwent ozone treatment but for the price paid I don't see how it could have had much restorative work done, and have netted a thing. The mouthpiece does look nice, but I don't know what to expect of this 1980s French made pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> I just received an estate Dunhill 5108 in excellent condition. It was produced in 1962 and, in contrast to the newly-constructed Alfred Dunhill White Spot 4204 county I posted above, this bent bulldog has a nice deep, craggy sandblast and good-sized bowl. Now _this_ is a true Dunhill!
> 
> This will be my last pipe purchase for quite awhile. Time to break in these pipes and decide what to smoke in them.


Have to agree with you! Love the blast, the lines and the Cumberland bit! Awesome find!


----------



## poppajon75

My very first pipe! The MM Country Gentleman bent. I've seen these recommended to new pipers here so often that it was a no brainer. Also my pipe cleaners arrived as well as the two oz. of Dunhill Nightcap. It's got an interesting charred aroma to it. In the jar it goes. I'll be posting in the "Open a Tin" thread this evening. @Hickorynut sent me a tin of something I think will be perfect for tonight.






























Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> My very first pipe! The MM Country Gentleman bent. I've seen these recommended to new pipers here so often that it was a no brainer. Also my pipe cleaners arrived as well as the two oz. of Dunhill Nightcap. It's got an interesting charred aroma to it. In the jar it goes. I'll be posting in the "Open a Tin" thread this evening. @Hickorynut sent me a tin of something I think will be perfect for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


'''''''


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> I received notification from SP that Paragon Wax was back in stock. Naturally I had to "save" the cost of postage by adding three tobaccos I'd never tried! I guess I'm the definition of penny wise and pound foolish. :wink2:


That last Dunhill looks fantastic - love it!!

I should stock up on some Elizabethan too...


----------



## NightFish

Piper said:


> I just received an estate Dunhill 5108 in excellent condition. It was produced in 1962 and, in contrast to the newly-constructed Alfred Dunhill White Spot 4204 county I posted above, this bent bulldog has a nice deep, craggy sandblast and good-sized bowl. Now _this_ is a true Dunhill!
> 
> This will be my last pipe purchase for quite awhile. Time to break in these pipes and decide what to smoke in them.


Woah! That's a nice one. Jealous for sure.


----------



## haebar

Got this lot from Ebay in the mail today! 15 pipes, mostly clays, with a few briars, and an Austrian meerschaum. Got them for $2.53 each. Over half of them haven't been smoked yet.


----------



## Piper

haebar said:


> Got this lot from Ebay in the mail today! 15 pipes, mostly clays, with a few briars, and an Austrian meerschaum. Got them for $2.53 each. Over half of them haven't been smoked yet.


Phenomenal deal.:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

New to me, Il Duca bent Apple,































3/4 x 1.15 conical chamber, just a tad bit heavy for a walking around pipe, has a good feel to it and will be great for reading or watching a movie.


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> New to me, Il Duca bent Apple,
> View attachment 190906
> 
> 
> 3/4 x 1.15 conical chamber, just a tad bit heavy for a walking around pipe, has a good feel to it and will be great for reading or watching a movie.


Very cool shape and a great blast on that! :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> New to me, Il Duca bent Apple,
> 
> View attachment 190906
> 
> 
> View attachment 190914
> 
> 
> View attachment 190922
> 
> 
> View attachment 190930
> 
> 
> 3/4 x 1.15 conical chamber, just a tad bit heavy for a walking around pipe, has a good feel to it and will be great for reading or watching a movie.


I don't mind some heavier beauties. They are excellent while sitting in a chair on your porch when the weather is nice.

Beauty of a pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Long story, but I ended up shipping my unsmoked Charatan skater back as I did a late night grab at P2S about 4 weeks back. I forgot and it must have been lost in their warehouse. Anyhow it showed up yesterday and it was a barely smoked Skater, but the white was bugged off the stem logo, but other than that it was mint. $65 smoked beats $198 unsmoked.

Luckily that 20% off eBay sale allowed me to grab a 1966 Dunhill Tanshell. Unbelievably craggy.

What do you think?












































I like it and it looks amazing for over 50 years and very little smoking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> I don't mind some heavier beauties. They are excellent while sitting in a chair on your porch when the weather is nice.
> 
> Beauty of a pipe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a bad weight, I think it came in at 57 grams, so just a tad over 2oz it hangs on the teeth right but I feel that it would have some extra movement if I was being very active and that would add some scratches. I don't like the softies, so a sit and relax type of pipe it is!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> Long story, but I ended up shipping my unsmoked Charatan skater back as I did a late night grab at P2S about 4 weeks back. I forgot and it must have been lost in their warehouse. Anyhow it showed up yesterday and it was a barely smoked Skater, but the white was bugged off the stem logo, but other than that it was mint. $65 smoked beats $198 unsmoked.
> 
> Luckily that 20% off eBay sale allowed me to grab a 1966 Dunhill Tanshell. Unbelievably craggy.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it and it looks amazing for over 50 years and very little smoking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great find!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> New to me, Il Duca bent Apple,
> View attachment 190906
> 
> 
> View attachment 190914
> 
> 
> View attachment 190922
> 
> 
> View attachment 190930
> 
> 3/4 x 1.15 conical chamber, just a tad bit heavy for a walking around pipe, has a good feel to it and will be great for reading or watching a movie.


that one about talks all by itself:vs_whistle::vs_whistle:


----------



## MattT

poppajon75 said:


> My very first pipe! The MM Country Gentleman bent. I've seen these recommended to new pipers here so often that it was a no brainer. Also my pipe cleaners arrived as well as the two oz. of Dunhill Nightcap. It's got an interesting charred aroma to it. In the jar it goes. I'll be posting in the "Open a Tin" thread this evening. @Hickorynut sent me a tin of something I think will be perfect for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


You just made a critical mistake @poppajon75 .......Be prepared.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Champagne InHand said:


> Long story, but I ended up shipping my unsmoked Charatan skater back as I did a late night grab at P2S about 4 weeks back. I forgot and it must have been lost in their warehouse. Anyhow it showed up yesterday and it was a barely smoked Skater, but the white was bugged off the stem logo, but other than that it was mint. $65 smoked beats $198 unsmoked.
> 
> Luckily that 20% off eBay sale allowed me to grab a 1966 Dunhill Tanshell. Unbelievably craggy.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it and it looks amazing for over 50 years and very little smoking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at this exact same pipe on eBay. Glad it went to you. Give it a little TLC.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Champagne InHand said:


> Long story, but I ended up shipping my unsmoked Charatan skater back as I did a late night grab at P2S about 4 weeks back. I forgot and it must have been lost in their warehouse. Anyhow it showed up yesterday and it was a barely smoked Skater, but the white was bugged off the stem logo, but other than that it was mint. $65 smoked beats $198 unsmoked.
> 
> Luckily that 20% off eBay sale allowed me to grab a 1966 Dunhill Tanshell. Unbelievably craggy.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it and it looks amazing for over 50 years and very little smoking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> Long story, but I ended up shipping my unsmoked Charatan skater back as I did a late night grab at P2S about 4 weeks back. I forgot and it must have been lost in their warehouse. Anyhow it showed up yesterday and it was a barely smoked Skater, but the white was bugged off the stem logo, but other than that it was mint. $65 smoked beats $198 unsmoked.
> 
> Luckily that 20% off eBay sale allowed me to grab a 1966 Dunhill Tanshell. Unbelievably craggy.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I like it and it looks amazing for over 50 years and very little smoking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! That's where that pipe went. I had looked for it again today with the coupon in mind too. I had stumbled on it looking at birth year pipes... Small world lol.

Nice pick up! :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

It seems we have all been looking at pipes. Piper’s new Bulldog was one I had on my list. I’m glad it’s in his capable hands. 

It looks as if this didn’t get smoked or handled much at all as Tanshells are supposed to get much darker with use and this is quite blonde. Hopefully it doesn’t suck to smoke. 

I’ll care for it well. 

That was a pretty amazing coupon but so much is overpriced these days on the Bay that it’s almost silly. It seems that you find a Dunhill if you sift through all the crud. 

I started out looking through Charatan, then Upshall, Sasieni, then Rinaldo all with very few I would look twice at or massively overpriced. 

I guess we all must have agreed that this met a certain criteria. I’m fairly hesitant to buy anything over $50 off eBay regarding pipes without a decent amount of research. 

That coupon and a return credit due at PP pushed me over the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Thanks to all of you.....PAS got the better of me as well. To my defense the flea bay coupon is only good through 11pm today....... >
Sardinian Briar Paronelli 02 Bent Rhodesian, it's not a Dunhill, Charatan or il Ceppo......but it ain't no pearwood either


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks to all of you.....PAS got the netter of me as well. To my defense the flea bay coupon is only good through 11pm today....... <<sigh>>>
> Sardinian Briar Paronelli 02 Bent Rhodesian, it's not a Dunhill, Charatan or il Ceppo......but it ain't no pearwood either


Sweet!


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> New to me, Il Duca bent Apple,
> View attachment 190906
> 
> 
> View attachment 190914
> 
> 
> View attachment 190922
> 
> 
> View attachment 190930
> 
> 3/4 x 1.15 conical chamber, just a tad bit heavy for a walking around pipe, has a good feel to it and will be great for reading or watching a movie.


You're killing me.
As if I'm not envious enough of your Armentrout Apple, Twin Bore Radice, Stanwell/Ivarsson, and Nording Sitter ... oh well, add another one to the list I guess.
We obviously have very similar taste in pipes. 
Congratulations. She's a beauty.


----------



## NightFish

You guys are doing way too much pipe buying today ... making me feel left out. All I do is look at beautiful pipes and then never buy squat, which gives me an idea.
Stand by, new pipe dream thread incoming.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> New to me, Il Duca bent Apple,
> View attachment 190906
> 
> 
> View attachment 190914
> 
> 
> View attachment 190922
> 
> 
> View attachment 190930
> 
> 3/4 x 1.15 conical chamber, just a tad bit heavy for a walking around pipe, has a good feel to it and will be great for reading or watching a movie.


Beautiful ring grain blast and cool shape on that Il Duca.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Long story, but I ended up shipping my unsmoked Charatan skater back as I did a late night grab at P2S about 4 weeks back. I forgot and it must have been lost in their warehouse. Anyhow it showed up yesterday and it was a barely smoked Skater, but the white was bugged off the stem logo, but other than that it was mint. $65 smoked beats $198 unsmoked.
> 
> Luckily that 20% off eBay sale allowed me to grab a 1966 Dunhill Tanshell. Unbelievably craggy.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it and it looks amazing for over 50 years and very little smoking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely gorgeous! I love the the deep blast and the beautiful golden color. Tanshells are getting rare and this one, like @huffer33's, is special.


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks to all of you.....PAS got the better of me as well. To my defense the flea bay coupon is only good through 11pm today....... >
> Sardinian Briar Paronelli 02 Bent Rhodesian, it's not a Dunhill, Charatan or il Ceppo......but it ain't no pearwood either


That is gorgeous Hick! There's a bulldog/Rhodesian epidemic spreading through the pipe community here. Beware the bug!


----------



## Hickorynut

She arrived! Sardinian Briar Paronelli 02 Bent Rhodesian. The seller included a sample of Sutliff Black Kathy....so I guess I don't have to name her. Other than some over buffing on the stem "P"....she's in really great shape...
















Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## Matt_21

Another beauty!


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> She arrived! Sardinian Briar Paronelli 02 Bent Rhodesian. The seller included a sample of Sutliff Black Kathy....so I guess I don't have to name her. Other than some over buffing on the stem "P"....she's in really great shape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


She looks as good in real life as she did in her photos. Gorgeous!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> She arrived! Sardinian Briar Paronelli 02 Bent Rhodesian. The seller included a sample of Sutliff Black Kathy....so I guess I don't have to name her. Other than some over buffing on the stem "P"....she's in really great shape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


Hope she turns out to be your favorite lady!


----------



## huffer33

@Hickorynut great looking pipe and I love the name!


----------



## _stormin_

I've been waiting on just the right freehand from Nording, and I think this one might be it. A few tins of tobacco snuck into my cart as well.


----------



## Hickorynut

_stormin_ said:


> I've been waiting on just the right freehand from Nording, and I think this one might be it. A few tins of tobacco snuck into my cart as well.


Man...O....man.....O ...man! WOW~!


----------



## Matt_21

Here's my carving kit. Just started the carving thread.


----------



## Piper

[email protected]_stormin_, for some reason I'm not getting an image on your post. I'd love to see this dream Nording.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> [email protected]_stormin_, for some reason I'm not getting an image on your post. I'd love to see this dream Nording.


I couldn't see it either.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## _stormin_

This is more of Google just hating me. For the life of me their photo posting software can not be made to work. I'll mess around with it when I get home.


----------



## Hickorynut

I can see it....sorry y'all can't. She's a beaut!

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## _stormin_

Lets try this one again. The mystery Nording:


----------



## Matt_21

_stormin_ said:


> Lets try this one again. The mystery Nording:


Holy cripes that's a beautiful pipe!


----------



## Bird-Dog

_stormin_ said:


> Lets try this one again. The mystery Nording:


Beauty and a pip... er... pipe!


----------



## Piper

Beautiful pipe @_stormin_. Good to stock up on some soon-to-be-extinct tobacco too.


----------



## _stormin_

Piper said:


> Beautiful pipe @_stormin_. Good to stock up on some soon-to-be-extinct tobacco too.


Yeah, I need to get about ten more tins of each...


----------



## haebar

Got some tobacco pouches from England on Ebay today. Also got two pipes in the mail. The top pipe is Bushell Easy Bite and the bottom one is a Peterson's "K-Briar".


----------



## Gigmaster

I just bought some Captain Black White, in protest over the demise of McClelland, and my beloved Frog Mortons. All the rest are just tobacco. If I can no longer have the Frog, I may as well go cheap and easy..... RIP McClelland. You are sorely missed.


----------



## Piper

haebar said:


> Got some tobacco pouches from England on Ebay today. Also got two pipes in the mail. The top pipe is Bushell Easy Bite and the bottom one is a Peterson's "K-Briar".


Nice haul. The pipes look to be about group 3, which is a great size for smoking IMHO. Enjoy!


----------



## Hickorynut

Gigmaster said:


> I just bought some Captain Black White, in protest over the demise of McClelland, and my beloved Frog Mortons. All the rest are just tobacco. If I can no longer have the Frog, I may as well go cheap and easy..... RIP McClelland. You are sorely missed.


I feel your pain....don't know that I'm dedicated enough to resort to the captain tho.  Haven't found a brother to Frog, but have found a few blends from Pease and C&D that itch the spot.. I understand that recently McClelland was getting the red VA from Sutliff....might be a place to look....

Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## NightFish

Gigmaster said:


> I just bought some Captain Black White, in protest over the demise of McClelland, and my beloved Frog Mortons. All the rest are just tobacco. If I can no longer have the Frog, I may as well go cheap and easy..... RIP McClelland. You are sorely missed.


I "liked" your post because I don't like it. I'm a major Frog fan too and this whole thing sucks for sure.

Have you tried Boswell Northwoods? It's not Frog but shares some similar aspects and is the closest thing I've found so far. I'm working on some experiments to figure out what I can mix into it to make it even closer.

How about this ... shoot me your address in a PM and I'll send you a tin of Frog free of charge. I have a decent pile of it here and would be happy to share.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Snagged a Dunhill Chestnut Bent Billiard with Cumberland stem off the Bay for under $200. 
















I was really tempted to get another Zulu in Bruyere, but too rich for me yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingsmoke

My new churchwarden pipe. It's a pleasure to use and am trying out Peterson Connoisseur's Choice after reading some good reviews.


----------



## Hickorynut

Some sale goodies to tuck away....









Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## Matt_21

I've got a few things coming in.
I'm getting excited. I've got a 'lot' of pipes and tobacco plus a pipe I "accidentally" bought yesterday morning after seeing a 15% off coupon. 
I'll post it all up when it comes in!


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Some sale goodies to tuck away....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


Someone has spring fever. :wink2:


----------



## MattT

Found this lonely guy sitting in a baccy shop in Chicago...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My Peterson’s Chestnut Bent Billiard came in today. Really tight stem. But good looking. I’ll take some pictures tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spectacular pipe Dave-just the right amount of bend to the stem IMO. Does the bowl taper towards the rim or is that an artifact of the photo?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Spectacular pipe Dave-just the right amount of bend to the stem IMO. Does the bowl taper towards the rim or is that an artifact of the photo?


Nice catch. It does. It smokes like a dream.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Why are so many retailers short on tin inventory? It drives me nuts when I had plans to buy. 

I hope they aren’t getting gun shy about getting stuck, not able to sell off stock because of the feds. Argh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Why are so many retailers short on tin inventory? It drives me nuts when I had plans to buy.
> 
> I hope they aren't getting gun shy about getting stuck, not able to sell off stock because of the feds. Argh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very frustrating. I've been jonesing for some burley blends from Wessex and Solani but no one has stock.

On the other hand, I'm amazed at the breadth and depth of pipe inventory smokingpipes carries. A lot of their pipes are pretty esoteric and expensive. I hope they stay in business. They and a few other online retailers are really fantastic.


----------



## MattT

Piper said:


> Very frustrating. I've been jonesing for some burley blends from Wessex and Solani but no one has stock.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm amazed at the breadth and depth of pipe inventory smokingpipes carries. A lot of their pipes are pretty esoteric and expensive. I hope they stay in business. They and a few other online retailers are really fantastic.


I've noticed that b&m's don't carry much unless it's their own blends. My suspicions were confirmed while in Chicago. 1) They do more business online 2) Taxes. The owner of Iwan Reis told me I was better off buying through them online. Chicago taxes are outrageous on tobacco. It's literally killing them. smokingpipes is convenient, quick, and tax free. Kind of sad really. Shopping for baccy (not online) and being able to sit down in a nice lounge is a fun experience.


----------



## NightFish

Piper said:


> Very frustrating. I've been jonesing for some burley blends from Wessex and Solani but no one has stock.


Time to think outside the box!
Boswell's Premium Burley and Peretti #333 are well reviewed burley blends from tobacco companies that seem to be often overlooked on here.

Barbary Coast and Morley's Best are some other reportedly burley forward mixtures that might be worth a try. University Fake too maybe?


----------



## huffer33

Embarrassingly it dawned on me slowly when I got up this morning that I was up late last night and apparently I decided against my better judgement that this is how an Easter egg is supposed to look -










Nice size bowl and an ebonite stem to boot. I couldn't pass up the sale at over $100 off. Thanks for the tip David.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Embarrassingly it dawned on me slowly when I got up this morning that I was up late last night and apparently I decided against my better judgement that this is how an Easter egg is supposed to look -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice size bowl and an ebonite stem to boot. I couldn't pass up the sale at over $100 off. Thanks for the tip David.


Oh my!....I have to concur... 

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Time to think outside the box!
> Boswell's Premium Burley and Peretti #333 are well reviewed burley blends from tobacco companies that seem to be often overlooked on here.
> 
> Barbary Coast and Morley's Best are some other reportedly burley forward mixtures that might be worth a try. University Fake too maybe?


Excellent suggestions @NightFish. I think I even have some Barbary Coast in my cellar. I just didn't realize it was a burley forward blend. :noidea:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Embarrassingly it dawned on me slowly when I got up this morning that I was up late last night and apparently I decided against my better judgement that this is how an Easter egg is supposed to look -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice size bowl and an ebonite stem to boot. I couldn't pass up the sale at over $100 off. Thanks for the tip David.


Nice! Love the Birdseye and the line.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Embarrassingly it dawned on me slowly when I got up this morning that I was up late last night and apparently I decided against my better judgement that this is how an Easter egg is supposed to look -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice size bowl and an ebonite stem to boot. I couldn't pass up the sale at over $100 off. Thanks for the tip David.


Very few of my "Easter egg hunts" have taken place in the cool light of day either!

Luckily, that pipe is no Peep. "Ceci nes pas une pipe." I have never seen such extraordinary grain. Who is the pipe maker?


----------



## huffer33

Thanks everybody 



Piper said:


> Very few of my "Easter egg hunts" have taken place in the cool light of day either!
> 
> Luckily, that pipe is no Peep. "Ceci nes pas une pipe." I have never seen such extraordinary grain. Who is the pipe maker?


It is a Radice 'Radice' from the 40% sale.

I think this other one that was a really close second has as nice a grain but they don't have as good of pictures. Also one of the most affordable there at 128 Euros (it is hiding near the bottom of the page amongst non-featured pipes). I'm usually a big fan of the Cumberland, but I didn't love the top view with the lines in the stem being perpendicular to the straight grain on the top of the shank.


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> Embarrassingly it dawned on me slowly when I got up this morning that I was up late last night and apparently I decided against my better judgement that this is how an Easter egg is supposed to look -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice size bowl and an ebonite stem to boot. I couldn't pass up the sale at over $100 off. Thanks for the tip David.


I'm so glad I didn't buy that out from under you. I had this in my cart on Friday night. I can be very impulsive in buying, but held firm. I'm glad I did. Beautiful pipe. I had just bought 2 Dublin pipes that were so similar. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Very few of my "Easter egg hunts" have taken place in the cool light of day either!
> 
> Luckily, that pipe is no Peep. "Ceci nes pas une pipe." I have never seen such extraordinary grain. Who is the pipe maker?


I just calculated I'd bought that Dunhill for $185ish which was that Pipes price. I think it will prove its merits quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm so glad I didn't buy that out from under you. I had this in my cart on Friday night. I can be very impulsive in buying, but held firm. I'm glad I did. Beautiful pipe. I had just bought 2 Dublin pipes that were so similar. Enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol, I'm glad you didn't too. I had somehow talked my self out of it on Fri. but it got me when I came back around once too many times. It seems our tastes in many things are quite complimentary :vs_cool:


----------



## watchingsmoke

*Whats your latest pipe purchase*

My new churchwarden pipe has a piece of wire gauze at the bottom of the bowl. It looks as though it's getting blocked with Ash and it's a job trying to get it out. Is it possible to remove the gauze or is it part of the bowl. If it is part of the bowl, any ideas how to clean it? Thanks.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

watchingsmoke said:


> My new churchwarden pipe has a piece of wire gauze at the bottom of the bowl. It looks as though it's getting blocked with Ash and it's a job trying to get it out. Is it possible to remove the gauze or is it part of the bowl. If it is part of the bowl, any ideas how to clean it? Thanks.


Sounds like a screen? If so you should be able to use something with a point to get an edge up, kinda fold it in on itself. I haven't seen any new pipes with a screen. Is it a briar pipe?


----------



## Matt_21

Here's my newest acquisition.
Brog 301. I got it with a 15% off coupon. Ended up being less than $25usd!
The colour is supposed to be mahogany but, it's much more red.
I still like it. I'll smoke it tonight on the drive home.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matt_21 said:


> Here's my newest acquisition.
> Brog 301. I got it with a 15% off coupon. Ended up being less than $25usd!
> The colour is supposed to be mahogany but, it's much more red.
> I still like it. I'll smoke it tonight on the drive home.


Nice! Looks like there's plenty to hold on too! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Matt_21

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! Looks like there's plenty to hold on too! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


It's a mitt-ful for sure.


----------



## MattT

Matt_21 said:


> Here's my newest acquisition.
> Brog 301. I got it with a 15% off coupon. Ended up being less than $25usd!
> The colour is supposed to be mahogany but, it's much more red.
> I still like it. I'll smoke it tonight on the drive home.


Live the angle on it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingsmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> watchingsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new churchwarden pipe has a piece of wire gauze at the bottom of the bowl. It looks as though it's getting blocked with Ash and it's a job trying to get it out. Is it possible to remove the gauze or is it part of the bowl. If it is part of the bowl, any ideas how to clean it? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a screen? If so you should be able to use something with a point to get an edge up, kinda fold it in on itself. I haven't seen any new pipes with a screen. Is it a briar pipe?
Click to expand...

Thanks, it looks like a screen so I'll leave it in for a while longer. It is a briar pipe. Always fancied a Sherlock Holmes type pipe after watching the Great Jeremy Brett!


----------



## Piper

watchingsmoke said:


> Thanks, it looks like a screen so I'll leave it in for a while longer. It is a briar pipe. Always fancied a Sherlock Holmes type pipe after watching the Great Jeremy Brett!


I agree with @OneStrangeOne. A properly constructed pipe should not need a screen to keep ash from blocking the draught hole. If it's getting clogged itself, then it's actually counterproductive.


----------



## watchingsmoke

Piper said:


> watchingsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it looks like a screen so I'll leave it in for a while longer. It is a briar pipe. Always fancied a Sherlock Holmes type pipe after watching the Great Jeremy Brett!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with @OneStrangeOne. A properly constructed pipe should not need a screen to keep ash from blocking the draught hole. If it's getting clogged itself, then it's actually counterproductive.
Click to expand...

That's good to know, l will see if it comes out. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Verdict

Decided to grab something new while I was out today!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Verdict said:


> Decided to grab something new while I was out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Make sure you dry the 1q for a bit so you don't get a slurpee...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

Here's my latest haul. Should be it for a while. I say should be cuz...well, you never know.
I got this from a fellow forum brother for way less than I should have. Deal of the year. So thanks for that brother.
And a big thanks to Dino ( @UBC03 ) for offering and following through on cleaning the pipes up for me. They look fantastic!
On to the picture...10 pipes and..."a lifetimes supply" of tobacco.


----------



## Verdict

My wife is gonna stab me one day...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT

Matt_21 said:


> Here's my latest haul. Should be it for a while. I say should be cuz...well, you never know.
> I got this from a fellow forum brother for way less than I should have. Deal of the year. So thanks for that brother.
> And a big thanks to Dino ( @UBC03 ) for offering and following through on cleaning the pipes up for me. They look fantastic!
> On to the picture...10 pipes and..."a lifetimes supply" of tobacco.


Nice haul. That should keep you busy for a while. I almost pulled the trigger on it myself...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Matt_21 said:


> Here's my latest haul. Should be it for a while. I say should be cuz...well, you never know.
> I got this from a fellow forum brother for way less than I should have. Deal of the year. So thanks for that brother.
> And a big thanks to Dino ( @*UBC03* ) for offering and following through on cleaning the pipes up for me. They look fantastic!


Quite the kit you got there! That should provide plenty of enjoyment.
Sorry for not being familiar with your tastes or background, but a bit of friendly advice: Go easy with the Royal Yacht (one of my FAVS), Nightcap and Night Train. They pack a punch!

Enjoy!


----------



## Matt_21

Contrabass Bry said:


> Quite the kit you got there! That should provide plenty of enjoyment.
> Sorry for not being familiar with your tastes or background, but a bit of friendly advice: Go easy with the Royal Yacht (one of my FAVS), Nightcap and Night Train. They pack a punch!
> 
> Enjoy!


Great advice. Thanks! These are all new to me and I'm fairly new to the pipe.


----------



## UBC03

Matt_21 said:


> Great advice. Thanks! These are all new to me and I'm fairly new to the pipe.


Great blends..

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Matt_21

UBC03 said:


> Great blends..
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


The kick won't deter me. I'll go in prepared though.

Aren't you quoted in someones signature about 'if it makes a noob sick its in my must try list' or something along those lines?


----------



## UBC03

Matt_21 said:


> The kick won't deter me. I'll go in prepared though.
> 
> Aren't you quoted in someones signature about 'if it makes a noob sick its in my must try list' or something along those lines?


Yep..

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Matt_21

UBC03 said:


> Yep..
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


Haha. I like it


----------



## Hickorynut

I blame @OneStrangeOne. ...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

@Hickorynut, you're clearly a modern man-strong on the outside but with a heart as soft and sweet as a peach.:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I blame @OneStrangeOne. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


&#128077;&#128077;&#128077; Glad I could help!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Was able to work out a trade with @Brownbeer for a container of Tambolaka &#128513; I'm gonna have to read up on how to prep this stuff, it says on the packaging to steam it, separate the leaves and shred or chop it up, I'll see what I can find out about it. I want to give this a try this weekend. He was also kind enough to send a tin of Swiss Chocolate snuff, I'm gonna give that a shot this weekend as well!


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Was able to work out a trade with @Brownbeer for a container of Tambolaka &#128513; I'm gonna have to read up on how to prep this stuff, it says on the packaging to steam it, separate the leaves and shred or chop it up, I'll see what I can find out about it. I want to give this a try this weekend. He was also kind enough to send a tin of Swiss Chocolate snuff, I'm gonna give that a shot this weekend as well!
> View attachment 201826


Haha! Now I know why @Contrabass Bry recommended this to @NightFish for his Viking raid. This tobacco is not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Brownbeer

Glad to see it made the trip ok. Enjoy
I see I also have a package in the box, it must be from you.
Good luck and have a great day.

Edit: I just opened my package -WOW -Thank you so much for the b-day gift. 
I love me some Dunhill Flake. 
Christmas and birthday all in one
arty:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

OneStrangeOne said:


> Was able to work out a trade with @*Brownbeer* for a container of Tambolaka &#55357;&#56833; I'm gonna have to read up on how to prep this stuff, it says on the packaging to steam it, separate the leaves and shred or chop it up, I'll see what I can find out about it. I want to give this a try this weekend. He was also kind enough to send a tin of Swiss Chocolate snuff, I'm gonna give that a shot this weekend as well!
> View attachment 201826


I never went that far. Just sliced off thin coins. After it is unbound from the rope coating, about the first 10 layers were so desiccated that they just broke away, but the oils kept most of the interior quite nicely. But it has been quite a few years since BaliBob distributed this, so you may have a bit of a rock on your hands. You know that loam-y soil that smells like the most fertile organic matter you can imagine? Imagine that flavor, concentrated and stuffed into the frog of a horse's hoof that is soon to make contact with your jaw.

That should give you an idea what you have in store.

I was actually able to make a reasonable Stonehaven substitute by mixing a small amount of this with Dark Star (or it's little cousin Dark Navy Flake 2035).

Enjoy! (carefully...)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Contrabass Bry said:


> I never went that far. Just sliced off thin coins. After it is unbound from the rope coating, about the first 10 layers were so desiccated that they just broke away, but the oils kept most of the interior quite nicely. But it has been quite a few years since BaliBob distributed this, so you may have a bit of a rock on your hands. You know that loam-y soil that smells like the most fertile organic matter you can imagine? Imagine that flavor, concentrated and stuffed into the frog of a horse's hoof that is soon to make contact with your jaw.
> 
> That should give you an idea what you have in store.
> 
> I was actually able to make a reasonable Stonehaven substitute by mixing a small amount of this with Dark Star (or it's little cousin Dark Navy Flake 2035).
> 
> Enjoy! (carefully...)


Hmm, I do have both of those, so I will of course have to give it a shot! I will most likely give the steamer a try just so I can compare it to the fresh cut. I watched a utube review from the Englishsmoker, he used a lot of words like dizzy, um wow, heavy, gut punch, trembles that sort of stuff &#128561; He didn't ACTUALLY turn green! 
I asked on another pipe forum how to prep this and was told "we can't help you, there are no known survivors!"


----------



## Contrabass Bry

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmm, I do have both of those, so I will of course have to give it a shot! I will most likely give the steamer a try just so I can compare it to the fresh cut. I watched a utube review from the Englishsmoker, he used a lot of words like dizzy, um wow, heavy, gut punch, trembles that sort of stuff &#128561; He didn't ACTUALLY turn green!
> I asked on another pipe forum how to prep this and was told "we can't help you, there are no known survivors!"
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that is pretty much the standard response. I did see that vid and I'm almost sure he was inhaling a good bit to boot! (Respect!)
> 
> Found an old picture from when I prepped mine. Hope this comes through. A laser-sharp Opinel made pretty quick work of this.
Click to expand...


----------



## NightFish

Wife: "What do you want for your birthday?"

NightFish: "I don't know ... how about something from my cart on smokingpipes. com?"

Wife: "Sweet! That sounds easy."

I've been wanting a Sav 320 for a while. I could tell it's a winner the second I got it in my hand. I haven't smoked it yet but it feels like everything I love about my 673 times 10.
Pretty stoked on this one. Happy Birthday to me!!

Can't wait to hear more about the Tambolaka @OneStrangeOne.
The chocolate snuff too :vs_whistle:.


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Wife: "What do you want for your birthday?"
> 
> NightFish: "I don't know ... how about something from my cart on smokingpipes. com?"
> 
> Wife: "Sweet! That sounds easy."
> 
> I've been wanting a Sav 320 for a while. I could tell it's a winner the second I got it in my hand. I haven't smoked it yet but it feels like everything I love about my 673 times 10.
> Pretty stoked on this one. Happy Birthday to me!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about the Tambolaka @OneStrangeOne.
> The chocolate snuff too :vs_whistle:.


Splendid pipe, great selection of tobacco and a loving wife. Now that's a happy birthday. Enjoy!


----------



## huffer33

Happy B'day @NightFish!

Looks like a great treat, gotta love the 320!


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> Wife: "What do you want for your birthday?"
> 
> NightFish: "I don't know ... how about something from my cart on smokingpipes. com?"
> 
> Wife: "Sweet! That sounds easy."
> 
> I've been wanting a Sav 320 for a while. I could tell it's a winner the second I got it in my hand. I haven't smoked it yet but it feels like everything I love about my 673 times 10.
> Pretty stoked on this one. Happy Birthday to me!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about the Tambolaka @OneStrangeOne.
> The chocolate snuff too :vs_whistle:.


Well that's a Happy Birthday! woohoo! sahweeet!:vs_whistle:


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmm, I do have both of those, so I will of course have to give it a shot! I will most likely give the steamer a try just so I can compare it to the fresh cut. I watched a utube review from the Englishsmoker, he used a lot of words like dizzy, um wow, heavy, gut punch, trembles that sort of stuff  He didn't ACTUALLY turn green!
> I asked on another pipe forum how to prep this and was told "we can't help you, there are no known survivors!"


Apparently That stuff is fairly hard to find, but sounds like vitamin n heaven. I'd never heard of this stuff before seeing it here.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Wife: "What do you want for your birthday?"
> 
> NightFish: "I don't know ... how about something from my cart on smokingpipes. com?"
> 
> Wife: "Sweet! That sounds easy."
> 
> I've been wanting a Sav 320 for a while. I could tell it's a winner the second I got it in my hand. I haven't smoked it yet but it feels like everything I love about my 673 times 10.
> Pretty stoked on this one. Happy Birthday to me!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about the Tambolaka @OneStrangeOne.
> The chocolate snuff too :vs_whistle:.


That's awesome brother!


----------



## Verdict

NightFish said:


> Wife: "What do you want for your birthday?"
> 
> NightFish: "I don't know ... how about something from my cart on smokingpipes. com?"
> 
> Wife: "Sweet! That sounds easy."
> 
> I've been wanting a Sav 320 for a while. I could tell it's a winner the second I got it in my hand. I haven't smoked it yet but it feels like everything I love about my 673 times 10.
> Pretty stoked on this one. Happy Birthday to me!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about the Tambolaka @OneStrangeOne.
> The chocolate snuff too :vs_whistle:.


That's an awesome looking pipe!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gtechva

That's super, @NightFish and Happy Birthday


----------



## gtechva

First new pipe in a long time








Morgan Bones Fat Author


----------



## OneStrangeOne

gtechva said:


> First new pipe in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Bones Fat Author


Nice!


----------



## Piper

gtechva said:


> First new pipe in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Bones Fat Author


Love the unfinished briar. It's fun to watch it color up.


----------



## MattT

Verdict said:


> That's an awesome looking pipe!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Score! Happy Birthday @NightFish. You got a keeper there, both pipe and wife.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

New addition to the family. Brebbia Ninja Sabbiata 6002.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

gtechva said:


> First new pipe in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Bones Fat Author


Love that shape and natural briar!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

MattT said:


> New addition to the family. Brebbia Ninja Sabbiata 6002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice! Great lines to the bowl bottom...let us know how it smokes!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MattT said:


> New addition to the family. Brebbia Ninja Sabbiata 6002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Another great looking pipe! Love the deep blast, hope she a fantastic burner!


----------



## Piper

Beautiful pipe @MattT. Love the stem too.


----------



## haebar

Verdict said:


> My wife is gonna stab me one day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Is part of that the Pipes and Cigars' "Essential Pipe Kit" for $19.99? I was thinking about getting that but wasn't sure if the tins were full sized.


----------



## Verdict

haebar said:


> Is part of that the Pipes and Cigars' "Essential Pipe Kit" for $19.99? I was thinking about getting that but wasn't sure if the tins were full sized.


Yes. The time of lane are 1.75 oz I believe.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haebar

Verdict said:


> Yes. The time of lane are 1.75 oz I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


How do you like the pipe that came with it? What brand is it? Have you tried any of the Lane tobaccos yet?


----------



## Verdict

haebar said:


> How do you like the pipe that came with it? What brand is it? Have you tried any of the Lane tobaccos yet?


The pipe is a Casallero. I have nothing to really compare it to as I've just started piping. It smokes pretty good in my opinion though. I have not tried any of the tins that it came with however, other lane tobacco's that I have tried have been amazing.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stonedog

I picked up this Stanwell "Danish Design" Silke Brun 63 last night at a local shop. It was the last pipe in his case and he cut me a deal.

This pic shows the subdued plateau but it also has fantastic flame grain and I can't find any fills!!!


----------



## Piper

Stonedog said:


> I picked up this Stanwell "Danish Design" Silke Brun 63 last night at a local shop. It was the last pipe in his case and he cut me a deal on.
> 
> This pic shows the subdued plateau but it also has fantastic flame grain and I can't find any fills!!!


Stanwell makes great pipes. The one I have is forty years old and smokes like a champ. Enjoy.


----------



## huffer33

Long overdue pictures of the Radice. It's just been too windy to get a pipe out so I still haven't smoked it. I'll be back to it soon though. Also a little NOS Parker Seki Japan pipe tool I got from eBay for $25. Pretty good pick up they are a lot nicer than the Chinese ones etc..























Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rvillegachapa

Hey Huffer33, That is a really awesome looking pipe!


----------



## Piper

Spectacular pipe @huffer33. You're going to love breaking that in. $25 seems like the right price for a quality pipe tool from Japan like the one in your post. The Chinese ones do the trick-so does your finger tip and wooden match or a pipe nail for that matter-but they don't have that quality feel. The total experience of pipe and cigar smoking-when you have the time to enjoy it-is about more than burning leaves.


----------



## ebnash

Damn, been trying to buy Solani Aged Burley for 6 months. On every waitlist I can find. Get an email notification and by the time I’m on, it’s all gone. Finally started the google troll of pages and pages and finally found someone who had it that wasn’t asking $30+ per tin. I did have to pay kind of high shipping, so I just bought 2 tins. Pretty funny actually, since I’m not smoking any of my pipes for some time now.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Damn, been trying to buy Solani Aged Burley for 6 months. On every waitlist I can find. Get an email notification and by the time I'm on, it's all gone. Finally started the google troll of pages and pages and finally found someone who had it that wasn't asking $30+ per tin. I did have to pay kind of high shipping, so I just bought 2 tins. Pretty funny actually, since I'm not smoking any of my pipes for some time now.


Congratulations on your find. I'm on notice for it too but never get the call. BTW, since when does searching for the elusive tobacco have anything to do with such practical matters as when or even whether you're going to smoke it?:wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

@huffer33.......wowzers!


----------



## huffer33

Thanks everybody - this was from the 40% off Neatpipes sale that @Piper hooked me up on. Thanks again brother


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> Thanks everybody - this was from the 40% off Neatpipes sale that @Piper hooked me up on. Thanks again brother


Very cool. I've just been dormant for a bit. I finally had to pass up a trip to China. Nice pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

I sold a handful of pipes to SP and purchased two pipes, one new, one estate. The one pictured here is a Castello old antiquaria Hawkbill, shape 84. Although it's a G, it is not oversized and is very much in proportion. The first smoke was perfect. Because I always seem to scorch the distal rim of the bowl no matter how carefully I use a soft flame lighter, I thought I'd break in this pipe using matches. I'm sure I'll return to my Old Boy lighter once this pipe has a few dings.

I also picked up 3 packs of Castello pipe cleaners. They're pretty unique. Instead of a twisted wire backbone, they have a flexible plastic that follows the curves of the pipe's stem without scratching the interior. I wish they were available in the US but I haven't been able to find anyone who carries them.

The estate pipe is scheduled to arrive by EOD today. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> I sold a handful of pipes to SP and purchased two pipes, one new, one estate. The one pictured here is a Castello old antiquaria Hawkbill, shape 84. Although it's a G, it is not oversized and is very much in proportion. The first smoke was perfect. Because I always seem to scorch the distal rim of the bowl no matter how carefully I use a soft flame lighter, I thought I'd break in this pipe using matches. I'm sure I'll return to my Old Boy lighter once this pipe has a few dings.
> 
> I also picked up 3 packs of Castello pipe cleaners. They're pretty unique. Instead of a twisted wire backbone, they have a flexible plastic that follows the curves of the pipe's stem without scratching the interior. I wish they were available in the US but I haven't been able to find anyone who carries them.
> 
> The estate pipe is scheduled to arrive by EOD today. I'll post pics when I get it.


I should have come here before I looked in the "What's in your bowl thread"....I knew I had not seen that one before. Stellar pipe! I like that style a bunch. Hawkbill.........got it!:vs_whistle:


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> I should have come here before I looked in the "What's in your bowl thread"....I knew I had not seen that one before. Stellar pipe! I like that style a bunch. Hawkbill.........got it!:vs_whistle:


Thanks pal. I've been gravitating more and more to blasts. They're considered less valuable than smooth finishes but I really like the grain revealed by the sandblasting, even if it's not straight, and the hand feel. This particular pipe doesn't have ring grain but it still looks beautiful to me.

Although my wife is less observant than you, I hope the other pipe is delivered before she gets home and asks me why I need another pipe!


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Thanks pal. I've been gravitating more and more to blasts. They're considered less valuable than smooth finishes but I really like the grain revealed by the sandblasting, even if it's not straight, and the hand feel. This particular pipe doesn't have ring grain but it still looks beautiful to me.
> 
> Although my wife is less observant than you, I hope the other pipe is delivered before she gets home and asks me why I need another pipe!


I think it has a wonderful blast - love the way the rings arch and the direction they frame out. Really attractive over all with the long curved shank and a great angle to the stem - it seems like that would not be an easy task to make.

I remember you mentioning the pipe cleaners before - where did you find for a source?


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> I think it has a wonderful blast - love the way the rings arch and the direction they frame out. Really attractive over all with the long curved shank and a great angle to the stem - it seems like that would not be an easy task to make.
> 
> I remember you mentioning the pipe cleaners before - where did you find for a source?


The only sources I've found are in Italy. Not worth buying just the cleaners but makes sense if it's part of a package. I'll PM you the source for these.


----------



## NightFish

Piper said:


> Thanks pal. I've been gravitating more and more to blasts. They're considered less valuable than smooth finishes but I really like the grain revealed by the sandblasting, even if it's not straight, and the hand feel. This particular pipe doesn't have ring grain but it still looks beautiful to me.


Beautiful pipe, @Piper! Hawkbills are cool. I almost bought a hawkbill meer once and am still kicking myself for not going through with it.

I'm also a fan of blast finishes. In fact, I'd say that I prefer them, which is why it's fine by me that the hype and associated higher prices go with smooth grain. :smile2:


----------



## Piper

Okay, at the risk of looking like a spoiled fat cat, here's the second pipe I purchased. It's an estate Dunhill tanshell bent billiard, shape 4102, from 1992. Another blast from the past.:wink2:


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Okay, at the risk of looking like a spoiled fat cat, here's the second pipe I purchased. It's an estate Dunhill tanshell bent billiard, shape 4102, from 1992. Another blast from the past.:wink2:


Awesome pick-up, great to see another Tanshell in the club! Congrats!!


----------



## ebnash

Well, my double ship came in. I mentioned a couple days ago that I finally found Solani Aged Burley Flake so I ordered 2 tins. What I didn’t mention was that I had ordered from another place a couple days before and they emailed me the next day saying they could not fill the order. 

Well, today I got two shipments of 2 tins of SABF. Feeling pretty greedy right about now.


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> Well, my double ship came in. I mentioned a couple days ago that I finally found Solani Aged Burley Flake so I ordered 2 tins. What I didn't mention was that I had ordered from another place a couple days before and they emailed me the next day saying they could not fill the order.
> 
> Well, today I got two shipments of 2 tins of SABF. Feeling pretty greedy right about now.


Hide them...cellar them...deep...like in the bottom...... nice catch!:grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Not knowing where to put this exactly so... 
Have any of you seen this? Or tried any of them? 965, Elizabethan, and nightcap matches.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Not knowing where to put this exactly so...
> Have any of you seen this? Or tried any of them? 965, Elizabethan, and nightcap matches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I haven't tried em yet, they're on the list tho, I've heard tons of good and very little bad and it seems that more than a couple of folks prefer the match to the org.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't tried em yet, they're on the list tho, I've heard tons of good and very little bad and it seems that more than a couple of folks prefer the match to the org.


That is great news, considering Dunhill will soon be gone. If they add royal yacht in there I'll be set. Especially with what you have heard.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Not knowing where to put this exactly so...
> Have any of you seen this? Or tried any of them? 965, Elizabethan, and nightcap matches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yes...they are close enough considering how unavailable that the real deal is.:grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't tried em yet, they're on the list tho, I've heard tons of good and very little bad and it seems that more than a couple of folks prefer the match to the org.


i do like the Match 965 better than the Dunhill... in fact I am ordering some more tonight... Nightcap EMP and 965....


----------



## blackrabbit

I found this one for a lot cheaper than I would expect considering the shutdown of McClelland and the hot aftermarket. I am sure it is past its prime for smoking but it is a fun to have a 21 year old tin of the old frog on a log.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

blackrabbit said:


> I found this one for a lot cheaper than I would expect considering the shutdown of McClelland and the hot aftermarket. I am sure it is past its prime for smoking but it is a fun to have a 21 year old tin of the old frog on a log.


Nice score! 
I would think that the Lat will have faded just a bit and the Va's should be fantastic! Should be a smooth and creamy treat! Once you pop the top your gonna want to finish it within a month or so.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Yes...they are close enough considering how unavailable that the real deal is.:grin2:


I bought a pound of the Elizabethan Match. I bought a pound on the Dunhill 965 at the end of November. I tend to buy tobacco in larger quantities if I like it or think I might. 8-16 ounces. Lots of pint sized mason jars amongst other sizes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Yesterday’s mail call from Pipes and Cigars. I’ve been looking for this pipe shape for a while now from Stanwell and am just blown away now that I’m holding it. This is a Stanwell 11 Amber. The shape and and feel are amazing and the grain is beautiful. Like always, the pictures don’t do it justice. I’ll be searching for more of these depending on how it smokes today. 

Also had the finally grab a can of EGR just because we see it posted everyday on the forum. I’m not really expecting to like it since any Latakia puts me off, but you never know. I know it’s pretty light in this blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Damn, that’s a sweet looking pipe!


----------



## Piper

@ebnash, that's a stunning pipe. It looks as though it has the broad, not-too-deep bowl that Jim recommends for burley flake and to be able to detect subtle flavors generally. Enjoy!


----------



## Piper

Stocking up on more tobacco as if I were expecting the zombie apocalypse or an onslaught of ugly new warning labels.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> @ebnash, that's a stunning pipe. It looks as though it has the broad, not-too-deep bowl that Jim recommends for burley flake and to be able to detect subtle flavors generally. Enjoy!


Bowl diameter is only .7 inch on the Stanwell. However, I like it so much and have a sickness, so I've already located and order another Model 11 in the Royal Guard line.

I do have other pipes with broader bowls, but I'm still tempted to go after a Hercules Author with a 1inch bowl just because, why not?


----------



## NightFish

Beauty of Stanwell there @ebnash. I like your style.


----------



## huffer33

ebnash said:


> Bowl diameter is only .7 inch on the Stanwell. However, I like it so much and have a sickness, so I've already located and order another Model 11 in the Royal Guard line.
> 
> I do have other pipes with broader bowls, but I'm still tempted to go after a Hercules Author with a 1inch bowl just because, why not?


Love that Stanwell. My widest bowl is a 320 KS. A 1 inch Bowl sounds intimidating ... I don't think I could get it to burn to the edges..

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Nice pieces in the mail today. Thanks to @curmudgeonista and some other enablers here, finally picked up an Old Boy. This one is Matte Black Engine Turned. Can't believe the heft on this one.

Also picked up a 40 pack of Stanwell filters to try out. I really enjoyed the 1st smoke on my new Stanwell with the supplied filter. I'll try this out for a while to see if I'll filter up or install an adapter to go filterless.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Nice pieces in the mail today. Thanks to @curmudgeonista and some other enablers here, finally picked up an Old Boy. This one is Matte Black Engine Turned. Can't believe the heft on this one.


The Old Boy looks very cool in matte black. It also has the advantage of not showing the carbon that inevitably builds up around the area exposed to the flame. Personally, I find the lighter works as well or better dirty as it does clean. In any case, enjoy the lighter. You'll have it for a long, long time. :vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

I just picked up these 3 tins today and I have no idea what I'm in for. After I open a tin should I let it dry a bit for like 15 minutes before smoking or what? I'm a bit overwhelmed at all the pipe tobacco choices now :grin2:


----------



## Verdict

Gumby-cr said:


> I just picked up these 3 tins today and I have no idea what I'm in for. After I open a tin should I let it dry a bit for like 15 minutes before smoking or what? I'm a bit overwhelmed at all the pipe tobacco choices now :grin2:


From my limited experience. Just take out enough for a bowl and put it on a plate or paper towel and if it needs dried. I let it set for 10-20 minutes depending on how moist it is. Load it up in a bowl and smoke it. Every tobacco I've tried so far has a different drying time though. So just kinda have to go by feel. Maybe someone with more experience can help by fixing you more guidance.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> I just picked up these 3 tins today and I have no idea what I'm in for. After I open a tin should I let it dry a bit for like 15 minutes before smoking or what? I'm a bit overwhelmed at all the pipe tobacco choices now :grin2:


For the flakes I'd recommend rubbing them out (crumbling it up) or my favorite is cube cut - cut them into little squares about as long as the width of the flake (few mm). For the latter just pour them in the bowl and tap it a little on the side - don't pack them like ribbon cut etc.. There are tons of vids on preparing flake. It is different but I don't think difficult, and I like the way it smokes.


----------



## Gumby-cr

huffer33 said:


> For the flakes I'd recommend rubbing them out (crumbling it up) or my favorite is cube cut - cut them into little squares about as long as the width of the flake (few mm). For the latter just pour them in the bowl and tap it a little on the side - don't pack them like ribbon cut etc.. There are tons of vids on preparing flake. It is different but I don't think difficult, and I like the way it smokes.


Thanks. I'm still getting frustrated with many relights while smoking. Not sure if the tobacco is too wet or I'm just doing something else wrong. I'm trying to take small sips but coming from mainly smoking cigars all the time it's hard to get used to.


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> Thanks. I'm still getting frustrated with many relights while smoking. Not sure if the tobacco is too wet or I'm just doing something else wrong. I'm trying to take small sips but coming from mainly smoking cigars all the time it's hard to get used to.


It is far better to relight than to burn it hot but it can get tedious. Some of the more experienced folks I'm sure will be more help than I...


----------



## NightFish

Here's a good flake prep/packing video. 




I'm not the most experienced guy in the room either but think a lot of people overthink both the whole relight and slow sipping thing. My unsolicited advice is to try a few packing methods to see what happens (and for fun!) and don't let the relights bother you, but most of all just relax and enjoy the smoke without worrying about the "rules" or right vs wrong technique. The rest will follow before you know it.

Also keep in mind that pressed flakes are usually harder to keep lit than a loose ribbon cut. This is one reason why the Dunhills are such great starter tobaccos. I came to pipes from cigars and started with mostly 965, Early Morning Pipe, and Elizabethan and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> I just picked up these 3 tins today and I have no idea what I'm in for. After I open a tin should I let it dry a bit for like 15 minutes before smoking or what? I'm a bit overwhelmed at all the pipe tobacco choices now :grin2:


HOLY CRAP! Talk about diving into muddy water headfirst! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077; 
Most of the Gawith stuff is packaged VERY wet! I would recommend at LEAST an hour dry time if not overnight.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Thanks. I'm still getting frustrated with many relights while smoking. Not sure if the tobacco is too wet or I'm just doing something else wrong. I'm trying to take small sips but coming from mainly smoking cigars all the time it's hard to get used to.


It's my opinion that it's almost impossible for pipe tobacco to be too dry. I'm sure others have a different one.


----------



## Piper

Totally agree with the excellent advice you've received, especially to relax, enjoy the journey and not get frustrated. Cigars are comparatively straightforward but each one is an investment. Pipe tobacco is a little more finicky but doesn't kill you to dump.


----------



## Hickorynut

@Gumby-cr I liked Nathans one liner a few post/or threads? ago......"I like it just shy of crunchy"........


----------



## ebnash

Im pretty fickle about moisture but tend to leave it a little on the wet side because I feel like the flavor is richer and more intense. 

Also, depending on the environment of your home, it may take longer to dry out tobacco. To add even more variables, some tobacco, as Nathan mentioned is just soupy out of the tin. 

About a year ago, I was trolling Walgreens and noticed they had a house brand of pipe tobacco called Blenders Gold. I grabbed a can of Golden Burley. I opened and it smelled so buttery sweet, I wanted to make tea out of it. Anyway, I packed a bowl and lit it up. I got gurgling within a minute. I came on here complaining. Nathan mentioned he was familiar with the tobacco and had tried long durations of drying himself with no luck. 

6 months later, I pulled out a plate full and let it sit on the kitchen counter for a week with little to no change. Then I moved the plate to sit right in front of a giant old school plasma TV that puts off ungodly amounts of heat. My wife complained daily as I left it there for a month. Tried a bowl and still a little too wet. 

Then I threw it on a cookie sheet and parchment paper and put it in the oven on the lowest broil setting for 5 minute intervals. 

Now I have a small bag that is delicious and smokable, but still have the remainder of a 3.5oz can to deal with. I’m thinking convection oven for the next round...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A good day! Two down and one to go.


----------



## ebnash

Nice choice on the lighter. Used mine for the first time last night and it was flawless from the 1st light. Another thing to note is that mine shipped with the fuel regulator set to full open. My first light resulted in a 4-5 inch flame shooting out. You could clear small brush with it if you wanted.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Nice choice on the lighter. Used mine for the first time last night and it was flawless from the 1st light. Another thing to note is that mine shipped with the fuel regulator set to full open. My first light resulted in a 4-5 inch flame shooting out. You could clear small brush with it if you wanted.


I'll fill mine a give it a test run this evening, flicked the wheel once so far, pretty impressive spark, I'm still seeing stars from it!


----------



## NightFish

Woah! Epic haul Nathan. That's a good one.

I'll be surprised if I make it another 24 hours without buying one of those lighters. You guys have done it again.:smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

aw....quit drawing me back top look at those IM's..........dang enablers!!!!!!


----------



## Piper

[email protected], that's a nice haul. Is the Solani Aged Burley Flake? It's hard to make out what it is.


----------



## huffer33

Nice!! @OneStrangeOne

Where are you all finding the ABF?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> [email protected], that's a nice haul. Is the Solani Aged Burley Flake? It's hard to make out what it is.


Yes sir!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Nice!! @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Where are you all finding the ABF?


This was some that Erik found and was generous enough to share.


----------



## ebnash

Stanwell 11 Part Deux 

The Amber I received last week was beautiful, especially with the silver ring, but I’m really liking this one. Can’t wait to load it up with some good old fashioned Sir Walter Raleigh.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ebnash said:


> Im pretty fickle about moisture but tend to leave it a little on the wet side because I feel like the flavor is richer and more intense.
> 
> Also, depending on the environment of your home, it may take longer to dry out tobacco. To add even more variables, some tobacco, as Nathan mentioned is just soupy out of the tin.
> 
> About a year ago, I was trolling Walgreens and noticed they had a house brand of pipe tobacco called Blenders Gold. I grabbed a can of Golden Burley. I opened and it smelled so buttery sweet, I wanted to make tea out of it. Anyway, I packed a bowl and lit it up. I got gurgling within a minute. I came on here complaining. Nathan mentioned he was familiar with the tobacco and had tried long durations of drying himself with no luck.
> 
> 6 months later, I pulled out a plate full and let it sit on the kitchen counter for a week with little to no change. Then I moved the plate to sit right in front of a giant old school plasma TV that puts off ungodly amounts of heat. My wife complained daily as I left it there for a month. Tried a bowl and still a little too wet.
> 
> Then I threw it on a cookie sheet and parchment paper and put it in the oven on the lowest broil setting for 5 minute intervals.
> 
> Now I have a small bag that is delicious and smokable, but still have the remainder of a 3.5oz can to deal with. I'm thinking convection oven for the next round...


 Time for a YouTube oven drying video lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

So I found some ABF. I included some Vintage Syrian in my order.

I got this from PayPal:

"To comply with government regulations, PayPal is required to review certain transactions. The payment you sent is currently being reviewed and we will complete this process within 72 hours. This review only involves this transaction and does not affect the use of your PayPal account." 

A brief search shows that words associated with terrorism may trigger this. 

Hopefully they will hold my order until it clears


----------



## ebnash

What is this world coming to? Pretty sure Vintage Syrians weren't terrorists, only the modern...


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Stanwell 11 Part Deux
> 
> The Amber I received last week was beautiful, especially with the silver ring, but I'm really liking this one. Can't wait to load it up with some good old fashioned Sir Walter Raleigh.


Another unique and beautiful pipe. I've never seen one quite like this, yet it looks classic at the same time. When you get your next Stanwell you can title the post "Stanwell Redux." :smile2:


----------



## NightFish

@ebnash on a roll! 
Looking good indeed. Hope she smokes as good as she looks.


----------



## MattT

ebnash said:


> What is this world coming to? Pretty sure Vintage Syrians weren't terrorists, only the modern...


We're being watched...Every word we type. LMFAO at the modern Syrians comment. Nice pipe btw.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Another batch today. Think I'm set for a bit and I'm ready for a timeout to appreciate the stashes I've built.


----------



## Matt_21

ebnash said:


> Another batch today. Think I'm set for a bit and I'm ready for a timeout to appreciate the stashes I've built.


He said right before ordering more. 
LOL


----------



## Hickorynut

​


ebnash said:


> Stanwell 11 Part Deux
> 
> The Amber I received last week was beautiful, especially with the silver ring, but I'm really liking this one. Can't wait to load it up with some good old fashioned Sir Walter Raleigh.


Outta da park!...on that one.....sexxy,sexxy,sexxy!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Another batch today. Think I'm set for a bit and I'm ready for a timeout to appreciate the stashes I've built.


Noticed that the 633 is back in stock at SP, >
Also realized I'm gonna have to get three more cases of jars before Tuesday


----------



## Piper

Picked up 2 tins of Solani ABF through @ebnash's good offices, then from SP 3 tins of CD Burley Flake #1 and 1 tin of Peterson University Flake. I guess I'm acting a little flakey...


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Noticed that the 633 is back in stock at SP, >


I'm going to pretend like I did not just read this...


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Picked up 2 tins of Solani ABF through @ebnash's good offices, then from SP 3 tins of CD Burley Flake #1 and 1 tin of Peterson University Flake. I guess I'm acting a little flakey...


Not to mention that the H&H will drop soon and then we'll all be a bunch of "Flake Heads"


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Noticed that the 633 is back in stock at SP, >
> Also realized I'm gonna have to get three more cases of jars before Tuesday


Just bought two 100g tins.:serious:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> I'm going to pretend like I did not just read this...


633 SP, 
633 SP
633 SP
633 SP
:vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Not sure if I should be thankful or depressed.. my tobacco fund has been spent till next pay day... perhaps a tin or 2 will still be there. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Not sure if I should be thankful or depressed.. my tobacco fund has been spent till next pay day... perhaps a tin or 2 will still be there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


My cc is still smoking from last week :vs_OMG:


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> My cc is still smoking from last week :vs_OMG:


Lol.. this place will do that to em!! Especially with all the help you get to stay on the wagon around here.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Lol.. this place will do that to em!! Especially with all the help you get to stay on the wagon around here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yeah, it didn't help that I stopped by the Boutique B&M yesterday, told myself I wasn't going to get more than a couple of sticks, unless they had something special, well, they did of course (they almost always do)


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, it didn't help that I stopped by the Boutique B&M yesterday, told myself I wasn't going to get more than a couple of sticks, unless they had something special, well, they did of course (they almost always do)


Same thing happened to me.. meant to spend 40 bucks, ended up spending 140 lmao.. I did win a yeti tumbler for buying 3 Camacho triple Maduro. Those 3 bought me 1 ticket in the drawing, and while I didn't get the cooler, I did get the tumbler... so now i have a reason to make the drive again and spend more money lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Just bought two 100g tins.:serious:


FYI, the 100g tins are not sealed so they need to be jared fairly quick.


----------



## blackrabbit

OneStrangeOne said:


> FYI, the 100g tins are not sealed so they need to be jared fairly quick.


How can a tin not be sealed? How does it not dry out "on the shelf"?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

blackrabbit said:


> How can a tin not be sealed? How does it not dry out "on the shelf"?


The warehouse is humidified so it's not an issue until it leaves, I haven't seen any of the 100g tins at a B&M only the 50g tins and they are sealed.
The tobacco in the 100g is in a cellophane bag that's folded over and taped shut so it will stay fresh for a little while, just not long term. I've gotten quite a few 100g tins from EU that are the same way.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> FYI, the 100g tins are not sealed so they need to be jared fairly quick.


Thanks Nathan. Will do. And thanks for the heads up.


----------



## huffer33

Thanks Nathan sounds like I'll be browsing SP tonight

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ima gonna hold out for the HH...hell, who am I kidding...lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ve had a 100g tin of Solani . It is sealed but the metal is much softer, so resealing is not likely to be air tight. I put my remainder in a mason jar. The tin is quite useful to store some basic pipe gear if going somewhere to smoke and don’t have a thick pipe and want some accessories. 

I think the metal is a brushed aluminum alloy but half as thin as the brass colored or silver colored 50g tins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Yeah they come with a paper tab "seal" to show it hasn't been opened and cello inside, but the tin I got didn't have a seal inside. Luckily I was wanting to divide it into small jars at the time.


----------



## Piper

Unless it's really damp, like Sutliff Molto Dolce, I jar up everything I open within a few days or at most a week. I wonder how long an unopened 100g tin of Solani could go without drying out. Some of their blends seem to sell out immediately but others are always available. You would think Solani had figured out this issue.


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Unless it's really damp, like Sutliff Molto Dolce, I jar up everything I open within a few days or at most a week. I wonder how long an unopened 100g tin of Solani could go without drying out. Some of their blends seem to sell out immediately but others are always available. You would think Solani had figured out this issue.


It is a bit befuddling - mine have always arrived at a good moisture level though... 
SP









These were from the Country Squire and came with a nice hand written note on the receipt, in nice cursive, done with a fountain pen with a nice flexible nib, in an ink color I think I recognize as Japanese. Good stuff - still struggling to get my cursive back to where I want it...

Had to try the Haddos Delight since @Piper seems to favor it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H &H Anniversary Kake


----------



## Gigmaster

Just got these beauties a few days ago from Missouri Meerschaum. They smoke as good as they look....

2018 Limited Edition Reverse Calabash









Emperor 5-Star MacArthur


----------



## NightFish

Oh my. I need one of those reverse calabash cobs.


----------



## Gigmaster

I'm afraid you may be out of luck. I am pretty sure they are all gone, and they are not making any more. You might find one on eBay, or call Marilynn at Missouri Meerschaum and ask her to let you know if anyone returns any. They are definitely a collector pipe.



NightFish said:


> Oh my. I need one of those reverse calabash cobs.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I think I overdid it again :grin2:Hope I did good though. I already jarred the bags since I probably won't get to that for awhile.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> I think I overdid it again :grin2:Hope I did good though. I already jarred the bags since I probably won't get to that for awhile.


GO-GO-Gadget Baccy Gumby! Nice assortment.....beaut of a pipe! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Verdict

That pipe is amazing. Where did you get that from?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> I think I overdid it again :grin2:Hope I did good though. I already jarred the bags since I probably won't get to that for awhile.


Looking Good &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;
Nice choice on the Savinelli! I don't have one but I've always admired the alligator.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Verdict said:


> That pipe is amazing. Where did you get that from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


SmokingPipes. It took me 5 hours to decide. They have A LOT of choices :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Ooooooo! The new phone book is here!!!!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Thought I'd throw a tin of HH Burley Flake into my recent SP order, just because.:smile2:


----------



## haebar

Ordered some whole leaf tobacco from a farm in Kentucky yesterday:
1 lb. bright leaf “orangey, has more flavor” $12.00
1 lb. Dark Air $12.00
1 lb. Maryland $15.00
1 lb. Dark Fire $15.00
1 lb. Bursa $28.00
1 lb. Samsun $28.00

He's already shipped it this morning!
Going to try my hand at making some twists/ropes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

haebar said:


> Ordered some whole leaf tobacco from a farm in Kentucky yesterday:
> 1 lb. bright leaf "orangey, has more flavor" $12.00
> 1 lb. Dark Air $12.00
> 1 lb. Maryland $15.00
> 1 lb. Dark Fire $15.00
> 1 lb. Bursa $28.00
> 1 lb. Samsun $28.00
> 
> He's already shipped it this morning!
> Going to try my hand at making some twists/ropes.


Great idea! 
I've been toying with the idea of trying to grow a few different types, pretty sure I could get that far with it, curing it is another story!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Ok, so I went a touch wild with this order. But I had to grab what I could while Dunhill was still around, and I grabbed a few I've been meaning to try. Also while I got it last week I'm just now getting around to parking the pipe I picked up from @MattT

















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Ok, so I went a touch wild with this order. But I had to grab what I could while Dunhill was still around, and I grabbed a few I've been meaning to try. Also while I got it last week I'm just now getting around to parking the pipe I picked up from @MattT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


love that poker! Hope the tooth is ok so we can see your smiling face back in the bowl thread!:grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> love that poker! Hope the tooth is ok so we can see your smiling face back in the bowl thread!:grin2:


See the trouble with the tooth is that I don't currently have insurance so is have to pay out of pocket. I've had lifelong problems with my teeth, I could brush and floss 100 times a day and I'd still have issues. So I may just have to say heck with it and smoke anyway... or learn to smoke on the other side till I can save up the fort Knox it's going to cost lol. That or just get em all yanked and get fakes.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> See the trouble with the tooth is that I don't currently have insurance so is have to pay out of pocket. I've had lifelong problems with my teeth, I could brush and floss 100 times a day and I'd still have issues. So I may just have to say heck with it and smoke anyway... or learn to smoke on the other side till I can save up the fort Knox it's going to cost lol. That or just get em all yanked and get fakes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yank em, it'll save a lot of pain and headaches later on.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yank em, it'll save a lot of pain and headaches later on.


True. At this point I'm waiting till I meet the requirements to get some insurance, then i probably will yank em.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

What you mean "while dunhill is still around". I've been wanting to try some of their stuff but haven't purchased any because of the huge assortment of other things I got from a few fine gentlemen here.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Something to do with the deeming regulations on tobacco and all that fda approval. I think it's STC that makes Dunhill has said the will stop producing it. Or at least that is my understanding of it. I'd be very happy to be wrong.


Verdict said:


> What you mean "while dunhill is still around". I've been wanting to try some of their stuff but haven't purchased any because of the huge assortment of other things I got from a few fine gentlemen here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Verdict said:


> What you mean "while dunhill is still around". I've been wanting to try some of their stuff but haven't purchased any because of the huge assortment of other things I got from a few fine gentlemen here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Dunhill tobacco is out of production, when they run out, that's it. 
Dunhill has decided they want nothing to do with pipe tobacco anymore and no longer want there name associated with it. It's highly unlikely that they will be willing to sell the rights to the name or the blend recipes.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yank em, it'll save a lot of pain and headaches later on.





Alrightdriver said:


> True. At this point I'm waiting till I meet the requirements to get some insurance, then i probably will yank em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Nathan, I think you should start a new thread offering dental advice. You could get Black & Decker to sponsor you.:grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Nathan, I think you should start a new thread offering dental advice. You could get Black & Decker to sponsor you.:grin2:


Yank Em! Dental Advisors Llc

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Dunhill tobacco is out of production, when they run out, that's it.
> Dunhill has decided they want nothing to do with pipe tobacco anymore and no longer want there name associated with it. It's highly unlikely that they will be willing to sell the rights to the name or the blend recipes.


I didn't know Dunhill themselves wanted out of tobacco production. I thought it was all the new regulations.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, I think you should start a new thread offering dental advice. You could get Black & Decker to sponsor you.:grin2:


Hmmm, now there's an idea, maybe I could get Arm & Hammer on board! 
I would sincerely hope that a person would have enough common sense to get a medical opinion before following some flippant comment they might read on a cigar forum!


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmmm, now there's an idea, maybe I could get Arm & Hammer on board!
> I would sincerely hope that a person would have enough common sense to get a medical opinion before following some flippant comment they might read on a cigar forum!


Nathan, we knew you were yanking our legs as well as our teeth.:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> I didn't know Dunhill themselves wanted out of tobacco production. I thought it was all the new regulations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I think that the FDA stuff might have been the straw, in the end I believe it's $$$ and there's just not enough prestige and profit in the pipe tobacco division. For now at least they are still planning on keeping the cigarette division.


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmmm, now there's an idea, maybe I could get Arm & Hammer on board!
> I would sincerely hope that a person would have enough common sense to get a medical opinion before following some flippant comment they might read on a cigar forum!





Piper said:


> Nathan, we knew you were yanking our legs as well as our teeth.:smile2:


Not me.. I made an appointment for next week.. Damn you Nathan..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> Not me.. I made an appointment for next week.. Damn you Nathan..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


There's one in every crowd :bolt:


----------



## ebnash

I’m on my spending freeze, but very soon, I need to stock up on Dunhill Flake. It’s one of my favorites and I only have the 1 tin in a jar. I’ve got a case of Royal Yacht so I’m good there. Nothing else really does anything for me.


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm going to get an opinion about getting opinions.....Hey Doc!.....lol


OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmmm, now there's an idea, maybe I could get Arm & Hammer on board!
> I would sincerely hope that a person would have enough common sense to get a medical opinion before following some flippant comment they might read on a cigar forum!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just a few pick ups today while out and about :grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Gumby-cr said:


> Just a few pick ups today while out and about :grin2:


 Love the night cap!! The stuff dreams are made of, I've yet to try. I have it in a jar, just haven't got to it yet. I got a tin of it and key largo because I'm a Bogart fan. However I think muttonchop piper on YouTube likes Maltese falcon, or at least he has mentioned it a few times.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Alrightdriver said:


> Love the night cap!! The stuff dreams are made of, I've yet to try. I have it in a jar, just haven't got to it yet. I got a tin of it and key largo because I'm a Bogart fan. However I think muttonchop piper on YouTube likes Maltese falcon, or at least he has mentioned it a few times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Everywhere online I looked they were out of stock on the Maltese Falcon and yes I picked it up after watching the muttonchop review. Not sure when I'm going to get around to trying it. I'm like a kid in a candy store picking up pipe tobaccos atm. I have like 40ish different blends to go through and there's more on the way. Really stinks getting into pipes now and some companies going out of business.


----------



## Alrightdriver

I'm the same way.


Gumby-cr said:


> Everywhere online I looked they were out of stock on the Maltese Falcon and yes I picked it up after watching the muttonchop review. Not sure when I'm going to get around to trying it. I'm like a kid in a candy store picking up pipe tobaccos atm. I have like 40ish different blends to go through and there's more on the way. Really stinks getting into pipes now and some companies going out of business.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Gumby-cr said:


> Everywhere online I looked they were out of stock on the Maltese Falcon and yes I picked it up after watching the muttonchop review. Not sure when I'm going to get around to trying it. I'm like a kid in a candy store picking up pipe tobaccos atm. I have like 40ish different blends to go through and there's more on the way. Really stinks getting into pipes now and some companies going out of business.


I'm sorry that Dunhill and McClelland are going out of business but, even without their blends, there is still a nearly unlimited supply of tobaccos, most of which I'll never get to try.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> I'm sorry that Dunhill and McClelland are going out of business but, even without their blends, there is still a nearly unlimited supply of tobaccos, most of which I'll never get to try.


True statement. But I am going to miss frog Morton's cellar. I'm stocked on Dunhill for now, but I'm low on the cellar.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> True statement. But I am going to miss frog Morton's cellar. I'm stocked on Dunhill for now, but I'm low on the cellar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I've never smoked any of the Frogs. On the upside, I won't miss it. On the downside, I don't know what I'm missing. :frown2:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Heard a lot of great things about Country Squire so I picked up a few of their blends. Some Old Toby because I'm a big LOTR fan, some Parson's Blend because I'm a Pastor and some Indian Outlaw because I'm part Native American!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

akpreacherplayz said:


> Heard a lot of great things about Country Squire so I picked up a few of their blends. Some Old Toby because I'm a big LOTR fan, some Parson's Blend because I'm a Pastor and some Indian Outlaw because I'm part Native American!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interesting reasons for choosing those three blends. They look scrumptious.

It's kinds ridiculous, I know, but I still find it amazing that you can reach out to a stand-alone tobacconist in Mississippi and have their house blends delivered to your front step in rural Alaska. Enjoy brother.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Piper said:


> Very interesting reasons for choosing those three blends. They look scrumptious.
> 
> It's kinds ridiculous, I know, but I still find it amazing that you can reach out to a stand-alone tobacconist in Mississippi and have their house blends delivered to your front step in rural Alaska. Enjoy brother.


Yeah that is very cool and I smoked some of that Old Toby and it is pretty great! Burns slow, smooth, cool and it tasted great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Just a few pick ups today while out and about :grin2:


Enjoy the ride....cause yer sliding fast! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Enjoy the ride....cause yer sliding fast!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Yep. I've already started selling a few cigars to off set what I've spent on pipe tobacco this month. You've no idea :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

Had to get a bunch of maintenance liquid for the Polaris, can't stand the local Dealer so me and Mrs Hickorynut drove an hour up the road. She says let's stop for lunch...lunch was in an antique mall.....

Wasn't all bad, I picked up this really clean Yello-Bole Airograte cheap! It's missing the grate, but is in great shape. If I happen upon a grate and extra bowl, I might even light it up from time to time....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Well, things are starting to get back to normal here. Sorry for not being around too much. I will be around more hopefully!!! Thought I would share my latest purchases.

I made a trip to Boston for my nephew's graduation and stopped at Boswell's on the way home and snabbed this beauty in addition to 4/oz of northwoods and one Sweet Tea!!! I love this finish. It looks like granite,










And my favorite Ebay Seller got some new Joh's stock in. I had to snag this Dublin. This is Joh's #6 for me. I cannot wait to smoke this one. Something about it feels special, It is really light, banances great and looks phenominal. Love the wide oval shank.










Now that I have six, I have to find something special to complete a Joh's seven day set!!!


----------



## Hickorynut

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, things are starting to get back to normal here. Sorry for not being around too much. I will be around more hopefully!!! Thought I would share my latest purchases.
> 
> I made a trip to Boston for my nephew's graduation and stopped at Boswell's on the way home and snabbed this beauty in addition to 4/oz of northwoods and one Sweet Tea!!! I love this finish. It looks like granite,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite Ebay Seller got some new Joh's stock in. I had to snag this Dublin. This is Joh's #6 for me. I cannot wait to smoke this one. Something about it feels special, It is really light, banances great and looks phenominal. Love the wide oval shank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have six, I have to find something special to complete a Joh's seven day set!!!


Both are beautiful!Nice to see you around again...:smile2:


----------



## huffer33

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, things are starting to get back to normal here. Sorry for not being around too much. I will be around more hopefully!!! Thought I would share my latest purchases.
> 
> I made a trip to Boston for my nephew's graduation and stopped at Boswell's on the way home and snabbed this beauty in addition to 4/oz of northwoods and one Sweet Tea!!! I love this finish. It looks like granite,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite Ebay Seller got some new Joh's stock in. I had to snag this Dublin. This is Joh's #6 for me. I cannot wait to smoke this one. Something about it feels special, It is really light, banances great and looks phenominal. Love the wide oval shank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have six, I have to find something special to complete a Joh's seven day set!!!


Beautiful pipes - good to see you around!


----------



## NightFish

Damn … you guys are kicking ass. Why do I feel like buying a pipe all of a sudden?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Damn &#8230; you guys are kicking ass. Why do I feel like buying a pipe all of a sudden?


Cause you need another one???


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Looking forward to trying these!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Now that I have six, I have to find something special to complete a Joh's seven day set!!!


Nice to see you.

Beautiful pipes. Very cool to have a seven day set of pipes. Now you have to build a case for them with each day marked. :wink2:


----------



## Piper

akpreacherplayz said:


> Looking forward to trying these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very classy. Enjoy!


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> Cause you need another one???


It's not so much that I "need" another one.
It's more like I need a light weight one that I can clench while my hands are busy.
I need one with a small bowl for short smokes.
I need one with a warm smooth finish to offset all of the dark rusticated finishes on my pipe rack.
I need one with some cool craggy plateau on the rim to keep things interesting.
And on top of all that ... I need to spend at least another $61.42 to hit the $95 minimum for free shipping on the tins of Sillem's Black and Haddo's Delight in my cart at SP.

Well, I'm happy to report that all problems have been solved :smile2:
Just pulled the trigger on this Tsuge Mizki Smooth Bent Dublin (942)
Price: $68.40
Weight: 1.23 oz
Chamber Depth: 1.25 in.
Chamber Diameter: 0.72 in.

Gotta love it when it everything falls right into place.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Very nice looking pipe. 

I bought some Solani tins today. 2 x 100g green label, as well as a 50g green label. I also bought 3 tins of the tropical mango flake to put down. 

Sorry I haven’t been posting much. I’ve been battling the headaches but still smoking. Just not much on social media. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> It's not so much that I "need" another one.
> It's more like I need a light weight one that I can clench while my hands are busy.
> I need one with a small bowl for short smokes.
> I need one with a warm smooth finish to offset all of the dark rusticated finishes on my pipe rack.
> I need one with some cool craggy plateau on the rim to keep things interesting.
> And on top of all that ... I need to spend at least another $61.42 to hit the $95 minimum for free shipping on the tins of Sillem's Black and Haddo's Delight in my cart at SP.
> 
> Well, I'm happy to report that all problems have been solved :smile2:
> Just pulled the trigger on this Tsuge Mizki Smooth Bent Dublin (942)
> Price: $68.40
> Weight: 1.23 oz
> Chamber Depth: 1.25 in.
> Chamber Diameter: 0.72 in.
> 
> Gotta love it when it everything falls right into place.


Awesome! I hope she smokes as sweet as she looks! :woohoo:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> Very nice looking pipe.
> 
> I bought some Solani tins today. 2 x 100g green label, as well as a 50g green label. I also bought 3 tins of the tropical mango flake to put down.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting much. I've been battling the headaches but still smoking. Just not much on social media.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about the headache's. Great to hear from you though!


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Very nice looking pipe.
> 
> I bought some Solani tins today. 2 x 100g green label, as well as a 50g green label. I also bought 3 tins of the tropical mango flake to put down.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting much. I've been battling the headaches but still smoking. Just not much on social media.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are missed, hope the pain abates.

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

akpreacherplayz said:


> Looking forward to trying these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice score!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Arrived today and another package arriving tomorrow :grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Gumby-cr said:


> Arrived today and another package arriving tomorrow :grin2:


Nice grab. Can never have too many cobs.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Gumby-cr said:


> Arrived today and another package arriving tomorrow :grin2:


Nice pickup - love the nekkid cobs.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice grab. Can never have too many cobs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Until I find a few blends that become my favorites I didn't want to smoke my 2 better pipes and ghost them. I got some rubber pipe bits which have helped with my bad overbite. I'm able to comfortably clench a pipe now :grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

That's smart. I use my cobs in a similar manor, and also as pipes I can carry anywhere without worrying about losing or breaking it while working etc..


Gumby-cr said:


> Until I find a few blends that become my favorites I didn't want to smoke my 2 better pipes and ghost them. I got some rubber pipe bits which have helped with my bad overbite. I'm able to comfortably clench a pipe now :grin2:


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Arrived today and another package arriving tomorrow :grin2:


Home Run!!:grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ok, really I'm done for awhile :grin2: Maybe...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Ok, really I'm done for awhile :grin2: Maybe...


The family reserve is a treat IMHO, I have a n 82 Natural just for that blend!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Gumby-cr said:


> Ok, really I'm done for awhile :grin2: Maybe...


All blends I've never heard of... to the Google!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> The family reserve is a treat IMHO, I have a n 82 Natural just for that blend!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


After I read the description on the website I knew I had to get a few. I was surprised the tins weren't sealed. I smelled it as soon as I opened the box. Really looking forward to trying some soon. Going to jar it up now before I leave for work.


----------



## Hickorynut

Yes, those tins are not sealed. Jar em up...


Gumby-cr said:


> After I read the description on the website I knew I had to get a few. I was surprised the tins weren't sealed. I smelled it as soon as I opened the box. Really looking forward to trying some soon. Going to jar it up now before I leave for work.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Could not pass this up Algerian Briar and fit in my hand perfectly

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Could not pass this up Algerian Briar and fit in my hand perfectly
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


That's a freehand beauty! Nice score!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

JtAv8tor said:


> Could not pass this up Algerian Briar and fit in my hand perfectly
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


Awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> That's a freehand beauty! Nice score!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Chuck always gives me first shot at estate pipes that he gets and I needed to treat myself.

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Chuck always gives me first shot at estate pipes that he gets and I needed to treat myself.
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


Chuck takes care of good people. Chucks a good dude...y'all be like Chuck. 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> Could not pass this up Algerian Briar and fit in my hand perfectly
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


Nice! she's a looker! :vs_whistle:


----------



## Piper

JtAv8tor said:


> Could not pass this up Algerian Briar and fit in my hand perfectly
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


Gotta agree. That pipe is a beauty and a classic Danish shape. Enjoy!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thought I'd share here...
A couple weeks back I bought a I'm corona copy from Mr brog as something I could carry everywhere and not have to worry about. Well it arrived and all was fine, i filled it and it worked great. I was using it for everything cigs, etc.. Just generally enjoying my new toy. Then all the sudden it was empty. I thought perhaps I just didn't get it filled fully so I tried to discharge the tank but it didn't so much as gasp a single hiss. That seemed odd, but I filled it again. Used it once and sat it down. Next morning empty again after only 1 light. I figured a seal was busted. So this Sunday I sent an email to Mr brog about it expecting to be able to send it for repair at most. I mean it's a 15 dollar lighter so I wasn't expecting much. They returned my email Monday asking for my Amazon order number, about an hour later i got an email saying they were sending me a new one, and emailed me a return label to send the faulty one back. I got the new one in the mail today. Fantastic customer service, on a 15 dollar lighter. They have my vote as a stand up company. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Alrightdriver said:


> Thought I'd share here...
> A couple weeks back I bought a I'm corona copy from Mr brog as something I could carry everywhere and not have to worry about. Well it arrived and all was fine, i filled it and it worked great. I was using it for everything cigs, etc.. Just generally enjoying my new toy. Then all the sudden it was empty. I thought perhaps I just didn't get it filled fully so I tried to discharge the tank but it didn't so much as gasp a single hiss. That seemed odd, but I filled it again. Used it once and sat it down. Next morning empty again after only 1 light. I figured a seal was busted. So this Sunday I sent an email to Mr brog about it expecting to be able to send it for repair at most. I mean it's a 15 dollar lighter so I wasn't expecting much. They returned my email Monday asking for my Amazon order number, about an hour later i got an email saying they were sending me a new one, and emailed me a return label to send the faulty one back. I got the new one in the mail today. Fantastic customer service, on a 15 dollar lighter. They have my vote as a stand up company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Agreed 100%
I've had great service from them as well.


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Thought I'd share here...
> A couple weeks back I bought a I'm corona copy from Mr brog as something I could carry everywhere and not have to worry about. Well it arrived and all was fine, i filled it and it worked great. I was using it for everything cigs, etc.. Just generally enjoying my new toy. Then all the sudden it was empty. I thought perhaps I just didn't get it filled fully so I tried to discharge the tank but it didn't so much as gasp a single hiss. That seemed odd, but I filled it again. Used it once and sat it down. Next morning empty again after only 1 light. I figured a seal was busted. So this Sunday I sent an email to Mr brog about it expecting to be able to send it for repair at most. I mean it's a 15 dollar lighter so I wasn't expecting much. They returned my email Monday asking for my Amazon order number, about an hour later i got an email saying they were sending me a new one, and emailed me a return label to send the faulty one back. I got the new one in the mail today. Fantastic customer service, on a 15 dollar lighter. They have my vote as a stand up company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


That is amazing customer service. Hope you have better luck with the replacement.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> That is amazing customer service. Hope you have better luck with the replacement.


 Me too. So far it seems good. Honestly it lights almost every time you strike it, only had one misfire in about 20 lights, and I think it was my fault more than the lighters. If this one holds fluid over night it's my new daily carry. I will also say that so far it works better than the xikar corona copy I tried in a b&m a while back, and those things are 50 bucks.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Alrightdriver said:


> I will also say that so far it works better than the xikar corona copy I tried in a b&m a while back, and those things are 50 bucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yep, thinking about using my Xikar Pipeline as a Bass lure...


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Thought I'd share here...
> A couple weeks back I bought a I'm corona copy from Mr brog as something I could carry everywhere and not have to worry about. Well it arrived and all was fine, i filled it and it worked great. I was using it for everything cigs, etc.. Just generally enjoying my new toy. Then all the sudden it was empty. I thought perhaps I just didn't get it filled fully so I tried to discharge the tank but it didn't so much as gasp a single hiss. That seemed odd, but I filled it again. Used it once and sat it down. Next morning empty again after only 1 light. I figured a seal was busted. So this Sunday I sent an email to Mr brog about it expecting to be able to send it for repair at most. I mean it's a 15 dollar lighter so I wasn't expecting much. They returned my email Monday asking for my Amazon order number, about an hour later i got an email saying they were sending me a new one, and emailed me a return label to send the faulty one back. I got the new one in the mail today. Fantastic customer service, on a 15 dollar lighter. They have my vote as a stand up company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I've had mine for a bit now. Me plenty happy....have more money for baccy 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

ebnash said:


> Yep, thinking about using my Xikar Pipeline as a Bass lure...


Well if you got a silver one it's shiny enough. Not sure where the best place for the hook is though.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Just got this Crown Noseburner in yesterday.
And this block to carve.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Matt_21 said:


> Just got this Crown Noseburner in yesterday.
> And this block to carve.


Super cool. Keep us updated on how the carving comes out.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Smith

Just went out yesterday, tried a B&M shop here in CA. I wasn’t disappointed.


----------



## Piper

Looks like your B & M lives in a time warp. Amazing haul. Congrats.


----------



## Matt_21

Alrightdriver said:


> Super cool. Keep us updated on how the carving comes out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


For sure. Thanks!
The progress on my second is in the thread for my first carve. I'll probably just keep adding to that thread.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Bryan Smith said:


> Just went out yesterday, tried a B&M shop here in CA. I wasn't disappointed.


Lucky dog!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I typically stay away from eBay on purpose but there are a few vendors I check on every so often,,,
Every rare once in in while I find a pipe that just DEMANDS a that I bid on it, today was that day, before I even knew what was happening I had already placed a bid that I’m slightly uncomfortable with, on one hand I would REALLY love to win this pipe! On the other hand I will be somewhat relieved when the price goes well beyond what I can afford. If I win at my current bid it would be an incredible deal! Maybe even deal of a lifetime, currently there are seven other bidders and I have no doubt that they realize what it is. My stomach is doing flips and I’m telling myself that I won’t bid again,,,, we’ll see,


----------



## Bird-Dog

OneStrangeOne said:


> I typically stay away from eBay on purpose but there are a few vendors I check on every so often,,,
> Every rare once in in while I find a pipe that just DEMANDS a that I bid on it, today was that day, before I even knew what was happening I had already placed a bid that I'm slightly uncomfortable with, on one hand I would REALLY love to win this pipe! On the other hand I will be somewhat relieved when the price goes well beyond what I can afford. If I win at my current bid it would be an incredible deal! Maybe even deal of a lifetime, currently there are seven other bidders and I have no doubt that they realize what it is. My stomach is doing flips and I'm telling myself that I won't bid again,,,, we'll see,


Yep, I've bid on stuff before when I didn't really want to part with the money, but was such a deal that "_I had to_". I always tell myself I can always turn it around for a profit. But not once that I can remember did I ever do that. Nope, the better the bargain, the more it makes me want to keep it. OTOH, I remember a bunch of times I've bought stuff at or over market value that I regretted and turned around and sold at a loss. As if getting it out of my sight took some of the sting out of the mistake of buying it in the first place, even if it cost me money to get rid of. LOL


----------



## Madderduro

haven't smoked any of my pipes in quite some time but I eye up the one pipe case when picking up cigars at one of the shops...the gf noticed and these were marked way down so she picked me up a new pipe!! I don't know much about Armellini or about pipes for that matter but man this thing makes my meerschaum seem like junk


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> I typically stay away from eBay on purpose but there are a few vendors I check on every so often,,,
> 
> Every rare once in in while I find a pipe that just DEMANDS a that I bid on it, today was that day, before I even knew what was happening I had already placed a bid that I'm slightly uncomfortable with, on one hand I would REALLY love to win this pipe! On the other hand I will be somewhat relieved when the price goes well beyond what I can afford. If I win at my current bid it would be an incredible deal! Maybe even deal of a lifetime, currently there are seven other bidders and I have no doubt that they realize what it is. My stomach is doing flips and I'm telling myself that I won't bid again,,,, we'll see,


Which pipe? Maybe I'll outbid you to save you. Lol. Better deals on Dunhill on the Bay over most other brands but it has to be almost perfect to buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> Which pipe? Maybe I'll outbid you to save you. Lol. Better deals on Dunhill on the Bay over most other brands but it has to be almost perfect to buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LoL! 
If I win I'll let you make the first offer!


----------



## NightFish

Had a good run at the mailbox this week. 
The pipe is a Tsuge Mizki Bent Dublin 942. It's light as a feather and I love the smooth warm stain contrast against the rugged dark plateau. I'm really stoked on it for less than $70.
Also finally got the IM Corona Old Boy I've always wanted in black matte and chrome as well as some quality leaf to help keep me entertained. Had some St. James and Bothy Flakes show up earlier in the week too that already went into jars. 
Life is good. Puff on.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

nightfish said:


> had a good run at the mailbox this week.
> The pipe is a tsuge mizki bent dublin 942. It's light as a feather and i love the smooth warm stain contrast against the rugged dark plateau. I'm really stoked on it for less than $70.
> Also finally got the im corona old boy i've always wanted in black matte and chrome as well as some quality leaf to help keep me entertained. Had some st. James and bothy flakes show up earlier in the week too that already went into jars.
> Life is good. Puff on.


score!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Madderduro said:


> haven't smoked any of my pipes in quite some time but I eye up the one pipe case when picking up cigars at one of the shops...the gf noticed and these were marked way down so she picked me up a new pipe!! I don't know much about Armellini or about pipes for that matter but man this thing makes my meerschaum seem like junk


Looks like she's a keeper!


----------



## Hickorynut

Yes Sir!


NightFish said:


> Had a good run at the mailbox this week.
> The pipe is a Tsuge Mizki Bent Dublin 942. It's light as a feather and I love the smooth warm stain contrast against the rugged dark plateau. I'm really stoked on it for less than $70.
> Also finally got the IM Corona Old Boy I've always wanted in black matte and chrome as well as some quality leaf to help keep me entertained. Had some St. James and Bothy Flakes show up earlier in the week too that already went into jars.
> Life is good. Puff on.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Had a good run at the mailbox this week.
> The pipe is a Tsuge Mizki Bent Dublin 942. It's light as a feather and I love the smooth warm stain contrast against the rugged dark plateau. I'm really stoked on it for less than $70.
> Also finally got the IM Corona Old Boy I've always wanted in black matte and chrome as well as some quality leaf to help keep me entertained. Had some St. James and Bothy Flakes show up earlier in the week too that already went into jars.
> Life is good. Puff on.


Whoa! That pipe is a beauty! You really know how to pick 'em. Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hi my name is Gumby and I'm a tobaccoholic :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Hi my name is Gumby and I'm a tobaccoholic :grin2:


Yep! LoL &#128077;&#128077; &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Hi my name is Gumby and I'm a tobaccoholic :grin2:


Outstanding choices IMHO.....not an aromatic fan?:serious:


----------



## Olecharlie

I purchased some pipe cleaners and a tool, picked this Missouri Meerschaum Southern Gentleman along with it. So now I have two Cob’s lol, there so cheap couldn’t pass it up. Also wifee got me 6 small masons, look out Pipers, Im all in. :surprise:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Outstanding choices IMHO.....not an aromatic fan?:serious:


I picked up a few aromatics so far. Only one I've tried so far is Devils Weed which is cherry.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Original Choice in Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## Wildman9907

my little pipe starter kit


----------



## Piper

Wildman9907 said:


> my little pipe starter kit


Welcome to the pipe fraternity. Perfect starter kit. Captain Black White was my only tobacco for years. It's a great place to start.:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

Gumby-cr said:


> Hi my name is Gumby and I'm a tobaccoholic :grin2:


#all-in

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Wildman9907 said:


> my little pipe starter kit


 Good kit!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Grabbed this beauty off the forum from @MattT
Can't wait to give it a whirl.
Brebbia Ninja Sabbiata









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Piper

TexaSmoke said:


> Grabbed this beauty off the forum from @MattT
> Can't wait to give it a whirl.
> Brebbia Ninja Sabbiata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Very nice looking pipe. That shape always seems to give the perfect smoke.


----------



## TexaSmoke

@Piper I immediately fell in love with how it felt in my hand. Very natural and comfortable feel. I've only smoked from one pipe, my savinelli bianca, so I'm eager to see the difference between the two.


Piper said:


> Very nice looking pipe. That shape always seems to give the perfect smoke.


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TexaSmoke said:


> Grabbed this beauty off the forum from @MattT
> Can't wait to give it a whirl.
> Brebbia Ninja Sabbiata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Nice!


----------



## Hickorynut

Your gonna love it....take full advantage of the smoke off the bowl after your draw.... 


TexaSmoke said:


> Grabbed this beauty off the forum from @MattT
> Can't wait to give it a whirl.
> Brebbia Ninja Sabbiata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

TexaSmoke said:


> Grabbed this beauty off the forum from @MattT
> Can't wait to give it a whirl.
> Brebbia Ninja Sabbiata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Great buy. Matt's a solid dude.
I have a Brigham in that shape and it smokes so well. Especially for me being new and learning...it's the one that seems most easy to smoke of my pipes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice!


You can't go wrong with bent billiards in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I lucked into a FleaBay find. GJGJ P Lip Army Mount? Looks to be unsmoked...

I have not had the pleasure of smoking a Peterson or P lip style pipe so this will be a good trial to see if I like them. For 20 bucks it worth it for me.






























Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

nice pipe hick!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

You should quite enjoy that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Very nice pipe @Hickorynut. You got a great deal too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Just an update on the auction from a couple weeks ago, I didn’t win the Jody Davis, I was gonna try and snipe it, had my max bid loaded and ready, ten seconds to go with my finger poised on the button 5 to go and it jumped another $375. 
Unfortunately this has created an itch that has had me perusing retailers and flea bay fro two weeks now, I currently have 3 pipes in a ‘cart’ none of which I would consider a bad deal, and the is a Radice I’m following in a auction this is by far the cheapest of the bunch, I’m hoping I can win it and it will scratch the itch before I go and do something irresponsible!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OneStrangeOne said:


> Just an update on the auction from a couple weeks ago, I didn't win the Jody Davis, I was gonna try and snipe it, had my max bid loaded and ready, ten seconds to go with my finger poised on the button 5 to go and it jumped another $375.
> Unfortunately this has created an itch that has had me perusing retailers and flea bay fro two weeks now, I currently have 3 pipes in a 'cart' none of which I would consider a bad deal, and the is a Radice I'm following in a auction this is by far the cheapest of the bunch, I'm hoping I can win it and it will scratch the itch before I go and do something irresponsible!


Missed another one, it went for cheap too :frown2: I waited until 4 seconds to go, hit the button and it didn't load fast enough, ah well.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I couldn't pass up this beautiful Savinelli that I saw today in person :grin2:I also saw a Dunhill that I wanted to get until I saw the price...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> I couldn't pass up this beautiful Savinelli that I saw today in person :grin2:I also saw a Dunhill that I wanted to get until I saw the price...


Nice! I Like it!


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! I Like it!


Thanks sir. I'm looking for a bulldog next but it won't be for awhile. With all the new cigars coming out soon after the IPCPR show my wallet is going to take a beating it looks like :vs_laugh:


----------



## MattT

Something old, something new. Anxious to give the EGR a try.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Thanks for the tip Nathan @OneStrangeOne


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Thanks for the tip Nathan @OneStrangeOne


Nice pickup! That Cabbies Mixture is definitely a favorite of mine!


----------



## tollickd

I am looking at the cabbies but it's about 5 eur more per tin is it worth it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

tollickd said:


> I am looking at the cabbies but it's about 5 eur more per tin is it worth it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Eh, for me it probably would be, it does have a hint of the Lakeland essence but it's more complimentary than overwhelming, to me it's got a slightly sweet floral note. A good quality tobacco and dries fairly easy for a Gawith Blend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A little something, something from SPC


----------



## Gumby-cr

In the cellar they go :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Wanna hear your take on the OJK Blue...I've only had original and white...


OneStrangeOne said:


> A little something, something from SPC
> View attachment 223188


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

**googly eyes**......Dude!


Gumby-cr said:


> In the cellar they go :grin2:


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> **googly eyes**......Dude!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I'm afraid of the Black XX and Lakeland Dark to be honest :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Wanna hear your take on the OJK Blue...I've only had original and white...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I'll do a short write up after a few more bowls, really enjoyed the one last night (1st) took some to work and decided it's better as a sitting and relaxing smoke rather than a working blend, got a bit hot and ashy so I'm guessing it won't stand up to the abuse and inattention a work blend has to endure.


----------



## DSturg369

-2 tubs of PA
-2 tubs of CH
-16oz bag of Mac Baren Golden Extra
-16oz bag of Gambler Red (Listed as pipe tobacco but I got it for RYO)
-4 MM Legends (2 bent & 2 straight)
-Misc BJ Long pipe cleaners


----------



## tollickd

I won this little baby for a steal never smoked in original box all paperwork included even the original receipt from 1964

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

tollickd said:


> I won this little baby for a steal never smoked in original box all paperwork included even the original receipt from 1964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm not a jealous person.. But I feel a sincere pang of jealousy looking at that. Fantastic score!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tollickd

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm not a jealous person.. But I feel a sincere pang of jealousy looking at that. Fantastic score!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Thank you only cost me 100gbp I can not believe my luck!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Wow! That's all I can say. Beautiful pipe. I hope it smokes fantastically.


tollickd said:


> Thank you only cost me 100gbp I can not believe my luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm not a jealous person.. But I feel a sincere pang of jealousy looking at that. Fantastic score!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yep, me to! I've been waiting for a nice 64 to come my way one of these days!
Gorgeous pipe @tollickd!


----------



## Piper

Great pipe @tollickd. Shell briars barely show the effects of smoke and get better and better looking with the years.


----------



## greasemonger

Snagged a few of the @UBC03 pipes and sorted through a bunch of baccy baggies (didn't snap a pic of all the leaf) from him as well. Need more jars.


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Snagged a few of the @UBC03 pipes and sorted through a bunch of baccy baggies (didn't snap a pic of all the leaf) from him as well. Need more jars.


That's a nice setup you're sporting!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> That's a nice setup you're sporting!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Lol thanks. Some creative cropping lmao. Its a cabinet thing off an old headboard when my neighbors got evicted a couple weeks ago, snagged off their front lawn after all the good stuff was gone, but before the storms. Shortened it 4" on each side to fit the space. Slapped it up on the wall in the workshop all rough like but it works.


----------



## Hickorynut

Right there with all the important things I see!


greasemonger said:


> Lol thanks. Some creative cropping lmao. Its a cabinet thing off an old headboard when my neighbors got evicted a couple weeks ago, snagged off their front lawn after all the good stuff was gone, but before the storms. Shortened it 4" on each side to fit the space. Slapped it up on the wall in the workshop all rough like but it works.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Snagged this handsome looking pipe from @UBC03
Thanks, Dino
I couldn't keep my eyes off this one.









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Madderduro

took a drive to chambersburg pa today to check out JM Boswell's...they make their own pipes & blends its a real sweet pipe shop, they even give u a pipe tool, cleaners & a 1 oz. sampler with a pipe purchase...picked up some blends a pipe, a rack & a rest...will be a monthly trip for sure


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> took a drive to chambersburg pa today to check out JM Boswell's...they make their own pipes & blends its a real sweet pipe shop, they even give u a pipe tool, cleaners & a 1 oz. sampler with a pipe purchase...picked up some blends a pipe, a rack & a rest...will be a monthly trip for sure


Nice chubby-I refer to the pipe of course!:smile2:


----------



## Matt_21

From UBC03.
This thing is way nicer looking in person.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Nice chubby-I refer to the pipe of course!:smile2:


That's what she.......well you know where this is going lol Sorry.......


----------



## Dran

A MM mini for sampling/quick smokes, cleaners, a "soft flame torch", and 3 in 1 tool! Game on!


----------



## greasemonger

One lonely tin of MM965 at the cigar shop here in Augusta. It appears to be dated 3/2015 based on the code on the back, but there seems to be some debate as to whether using the code (CB025C71) is the correct way. No matter though, it will go for a rest as I have several 10-12yr old blends to work through first.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

greasemonger said:


> One lonely tin of MM965 at the cigar shop here in Augusta. It appears to be dated 3/2015 based on the code on the back, but there seems to be some debate as to whether using the code (CB025C71) is the correct way. No matter though, it will go for a rest as I have several 10-12yr old blends to work through first.


I'm thinking it's quite a bit older than 2015, I have tins of 2015 and they mostly definitely don't have the green band.
Supposedly there is a way to crack the code, Probably the easiest would be to drop a line to Pipestud.


----------



## greasemonger

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm thinking it's quite a bit older than 2015, I have tins of 2015 and they mostly definitely don't have the green band.
> Supposedly there is a way to crack the code, Probably the easiest would be to drop a line to Pipestud.


Its not green its gold. Thats just the way the flash makes it look in this dimly lit hotel room. I will say though that the price tag on it had the same hue some of your cellos have lol.


----------



## Scotchpig

greasemonger said:


> Its not green its gold. Thats just the way the flash makes it look in this dimly lit hotel room. I will say though that the price tag on it had the same hue some of your cellos have lol.


Damn! Spent your money on tins of tobacco and now have stay in Motel 6?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Scotchpig said:


> Damn! Spent your money on tins of tobacco and now have stay in Motel 6?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hampton inn only for me, and the beauty is its not my money. Perdiem on beer and tins, and direct bill the hotel to the client lol. On the road too much to tolerate the roach motels.


----------



## Scotchpig

greasemonger said:


> Hampton inn only for me, and the beauty is its not my money. Perdiem on beer and tins, and direct bill the hotel to the client lol. On the road too much to tolerate the roach motels.


Well done @greasemonger!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> One lonely tin of MM965 at the cigar shop here in Augusta. It appears to be dated 3/2015 based on the code on the back, but there seems to be some debate as to whether using the code (CB025C71) is the correct way. No matter though, it will go for a rest as I have several 10-12yr old blends to work through first.


:smile2:


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm thinking it's quite a bit older than 2015, I have tins of 2015 and they mostly definitely don't have the green band.


Nathan, I hope your dear wife doesn't see this post!:smile2:


----------



## Dennis M

These were delivered today


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dennis M said:


> These were delivered today


Those are some beauties right there!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Couple more DH tins to cellar. The 965 appears to be from 12/2014. Not sure how to date the nightcap, but I have a bit of both in the Dino package to get me by a while. Also got a stand to rest on while smoking, some syn wine stoppers to keep smell down while in storage inside and some softy tips.


----------



## huffer33

greasemonger said:


> Couple more DH tins to cellar. The 965 appears to be from 12/2014. Not sure how to date the nightcap, but I have a bit of both in the Dino package to get me by a while. Also got a stand to rest on while smoking, some syn wine stoppers to keep smell down while in storage inside and some softy tips.


It turns out my wife is extremely sensitive to pipe Tobacco & Pipe smells. much worse than cigars and I had to move all of my tobacco to the basement. I keep my pipes in Old cigar boxes with lids that seal and that has been good to keep them upstairs. They can breathe in there a bit but the smell doesn't permeate the room. Freshly smoked ones go in a separate box with the lid cracked on the porch or somewhere for a couple days to dry out.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## greasemonger

huffer33 said:


> It turns out my wife is extremely sensitive to pipe Tobacco & Pipe smells. much worse than cigars and I had to move all of my tobacco to the basement. I keep my pipes in Old cigar boxes with lids that seal and that has been good to keep them upstairs. They can breathe in there a bit but the smell doesn't permeate the room. Freshly smoked ones go in a separate box with the lid cracked on the porch or somewhere for a couple days to dry out.
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Yeah I have a nice stinky box for the porch (found it cheap at marshalls) till they calm down a little. These worked out pretty well with a little trimming, but certainly arent the prettiest.


----------



## Dran

This is what $26 + s&h will get ya!! Thanks to @Alrightdriver for pointing this bargain out to me!


----------



## Piper

Wow @Dran that's a great haul. Great way to exponentially increase your pipe collection economically. Hats off to @Alrightdriver for the tip.:vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> This is what $26 + s&h will get ya!! Thanks to @Alrightdriver for pointing this bargain out to me!
> View attachment 224124


Glad I could help.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Wasn't a bad grab at all! Priced everything out, got $58 of pipes for $37 shipped, and there was only 1 detectable defect!


----------



## DSturg369

More MM's = Always a good thing!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dran said:


> Wasn't a bad grab at all! Priced everything out, got $58 of pipes for $37 shipped, and there was only 1 detectable defect!


Shoot me your address and I'll mail you a vintage Charatan's Make when I get home. I love good Briars and Charatan made great Briars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I'll get you my address, but that's too much brother! The gesture is very much appreciated!


----------



## greasemonger

Couple tins from Smoker's Abbey in Nashville, TN


----------



## greasemonger

Got some good discounts on tins today. Seems they haven't been moving too much lately. Disregard listed price tags, some were 30+% off.


----------



## Rabidawise

May not be the most fun purchase, but at least I've got reliable storage now!


----------



## huffer33

Esoterica and Germain available at thecountrysquire - prices are high, I'm passing...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Esoterica and Germain available at thecountrysquire - prices are high, I'm passing...


Yeah, I'm good for now.


----------



## Gumby-cr

One of these days I will score some Esoterica but I refuse to pay more than MSRP for any pipe tobacco.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A couple of new to me additions,

A Mark Tinsky Flame Grained Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A Von Erck Chimney Stack ?


----------



## ScottyB

Nice pipes!


----------



## Hickorynut

@OneStrangeOne nice finds! Kinda looking forward to fall and more piping!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Nathan, @OneStrangeOne, those are two beautiful pipes. You have a distinctive aesthetic in the pipes you prefer that I very much admire. Did you always gravitate towards artisan, Danish-inspired (I think that's how to describe it) shapes and finishes, or was this something that you discovered you liked over the years? In any case, you've certainly broadened my horizons. Enjoy the two new pipes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Nathan, @OneStrangeOne, those are two beautiful pipes. You have a distinctive aesthetic in the pipes you prefer that I very much admire. Did you always gravitate towards artisan, Danish-inspired (I think that's how to describe it) shapes and finishes, or was this something that you discovered you liked over the years? In any case, you've certainly broadened my horizons. Enjoy the two new pipes.


One that has this type of feel is the Upshall they have on SP but it's $500 and out of my price range.

Though I prefer the English/Irish standards I love Charatan as they went were the Briar lead them and have many unique pipes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

BTW, due to high humidity I’ve been piping quite a bit this Summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> BTW, due to high humidity I've been piping quite a bit this Summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too-mostly because it's too hot most days to sit outside until the evening and I don't like to smoke cigars inside. Do you find the humidity affects the way cigars smoke? I haven't even considered that but it's something to think about.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Me too-mostly because it's too hot most days to sit outside until the evening and I don't like to smoke cigars inside. Do you find the humidity affects the way cigars smoke? I haven't even considered that but it's something to think about.


I do feel that the ambient humidity has an effect on how a cigar smokes especially with the smaller rg.
I do tend to lean towards the more non-traditional shapes and styles, unfortunately the majority of these fall well outside of what my budget will allow for!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Me too-mostly because it's too hot most days to sit outside until the evening and I don't like to smoke cigars inside. Do you find the humidity affects the way cigars smoke? I haven't even considered that but it's something to think about.


High humidity makes wrappers less likely to burn properly. It causes everything from tunneling to part of the wrapper not burning even with touch ups. If you store at 65rH and it's 80%rH outside you will tend to have problems with both narrower ring gauges burning wonky and bigger ring gauges tunneling. So I pipe more during the sticky days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> High humidity makes wrappers less likely to burn properly. It causes everything from tunneling to part of the wrapper not burning even with touch ups. If you store at 65rH and it's 80%rH outside you will tend to have problems with both narrower ring gauges burning wonky and bigger ring gauges tunneling. So I pipe more during the sticky days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know @Champagne InHand. I've had both tunneling and uneven burn in the last week on occasion. And it's been like a sauna even in the evening.


----------



## Rabidawise

Picked up this little gem from @UBC03 the other day. Thanks Dino!

Can anyone shed light on the brand?


----------



## Dran

That beauty looks like a Dunch!


----------



## UBC03

Like I've told yunz guys. I just buy stuff that catches my eye. Clean em and shine em up. It's all about making the old and neglected, new again. I have no idea what they are or what they're worth. 

I'd love to say " I do my homework and research every purchase I make" but yunz know me well enough to know that'd be a lie..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rabidawise said:


> Picked up this little gem from @UBC03 the other day. Thanks Dino!
> 
> Can anyone shed light on the brand?


Looks like it might be a sub brand of GBD here's what's readily available. https://pipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Of_Wales


----------



## Rabidawise

OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks like it might be a sub brand of GBD here's what's readily available. https://pipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Of_Wales


Is the logo on the stem any indication of brand? I haven't run across that logo yet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rabidawise said:


> Is the logo on the stem any indication of brand? I haven't run across that logo yet.


Have you checked Here? English index - Pipes : Logos & Markings


----------



## Rabidawise

OneStrangeOne said:


> Have you checked Here? English index - Pipes : Logos & Markings


No sir, I wasn't sure where to look. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Rabidawise

OneStrangeOne said:


> Have you checked Here? English index - Pipes : Logos & Markings


No dice.... Oh well, I guess it's just a good looking mysterious pipe!


----------



## Dran

Rabidawise said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked Here? English index - Pipes : Logos & Markings
> 
> 
> 
> No dice.... Oh well, I guess it's just a good looking mysterious pipe!
Click to expand...

No mystery to it! It's a Dunch!


----------



## Bird-Dog

OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks like it might be a sub brand of GBD here's what's readily available. https://pipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Of_Wales


Looks to me like the Italian ones using that moniker were by Savinelli


----------



## Rabidawise

After further research, @OneStrangeOne was right!

Hobo Pipes: Prince of Wales

https://pipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Of_Wales

Pr-Pz -- Pipes: Logos & Markings


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I'm thinking Jack @curmudgeonista is right about it being by Savinelli, I wasn't sure earlier because of the shape, I know they made a Prince shape but wasn't aware of others.


----------



## Dran

As you can tell from the card, I grabbed a few more from Dino, and of course there was more in the box the originally agreed to! But we won't talk about that right now. Thanks for being such an enabler Dino!


----------



## Dran

All these new pipes I'm acquiring need a place to stay, so I found this on eBay for $18 shipped!


----------



## Dran

Picked up some tins to start aging/try new stuff, and my rack came in!


----------



## watchingsmoke

I've seen a nice looking pipe on ebay. It's by Mr Brog. Does anyone know what these pies are like and if they are any good?


----------



## watchingsmoke

watchingsmoke said:


> I've seen a nice looking pipe on ebay. It's by Mr Brog. Does anyone know what these pies are like and if they are any good?


and pipes!


----------



## Piper

@Hickorynut knows about Brogs. I believe he really likes them but maybe he'll get a chance to respond when he logs on.


----------



## watchingsmoke

Piper said:


> @Hickorynut knows about Brogs. I believe he really likes them but maybe he'll get a chance to respond when he logs on.


Thanks Piper.


----------



## Hickorynut

I smoke quite a few Brogs....but honestly, I've never had a prestigious pipe so I don't know if I have any comparison to impart.

I can tell you they don't smoke as well as my Stokkebye 82 Natural, the Brittania @Piper gifted or Paronelli, but I tend not to grab those as go to pipes. No idea why really. But I don't expect them to smoke in the class as a Dunhill, Charatan, Custom in any case.

The Brogs tend to be my everyday smokers in both peach wood and briar, they seem (to me) to smoke well with any light aro, Virginia, VaPer, English or Burley I put in them.

For the price, I don't worry about scorching, dropping and they don't seem to ghost very easily. If you try them, the Savinelli 9mm adapter works well if you don't want to use a filter.

There's my 2 cents.....Happy piping!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## watchingsmoke

Hickorynut said:


> I smoke quite a few Brogs....but honestly, I've never had a prestigious pipe so I don't know if I have any comparison to impart.
> 
> I can tell you they don't smoke as well as my Stokkebye 82 Natural, the Brittania @Piper gifted or Paronelli, but I tend not to grab those as go to pipes. No idea why really. But I don't expect them to smoke in the class as a Dunhill, Charatan, Custom in any case.
> 
> The Brogs tend to be my everyday smokers in both peach wood and briar, they seem (to me) to smoke well with any light aro, Virginia, VaPer, English or Burley I put in them.
> 
> For the price, I don't worry about scorching, dropping and they don't seem to ghost very easily. If you try them, the Savinelli 9mm adapter works well if you don't want to use a filter.
> 
> There's my 2 cents.....Happy piping!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Thanks for the advice, very useful. There are some nice looking pipes on their site and for the money seem good value. I was wondering how they compared to other pipes of the same price so its great to hear from someone who smokes them. I've placed an order for a great looking pipe as a step up from my basket pipe. I'll post a pic when it arrives... tobacco at the ready!


----------



## tollickd

Mail call  only bad thing these bloody warning labels even worse on the side of the tins! Also the tins are 50gr in a 100gr tin. Also some samples to try.

Samuel Gawith Navy Flake 10gr
Samuel Gawith Cabbies Roll Cut Mixture 10gr
Germains Rich Dark Flake 10gr
Samuel Gawith Balkan Flake 10gr
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingsmoke

tollickd said:


> Mail call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only bad thing these bloody warning labels even worse on the side of the tins! Also the tins are 50gr in a 100gr tin. Also some samples to try.
> 
> Samuel Gawith Navy Flake 10gr
> Samuel Gawith Cabbies Roll Cut Mixture 10gr
> Germains Rich Dark Flake 10gr
> Samuel Gawith Balkan Flake 10gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had some Peterson's tins the same but if they are stuck on, you can prise them off slowly from the corner without spoiling the tin.


----------



## Piper

tollickd said:


> Mail call  only bad thing these bloody warning labels even worse on the side of the tins! Also the tins are 50gr in a 100gr tin.


Yes, but admit it. Those labels will save you from yourself!:frown2:


----------



## watchingsmoke

Piper said:


> tollickd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mail call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only bad thing these bloody warning labels even worse on the side of the tins! Also the tins are 50gr in a 100gr tin.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but admit it. Those labels will save you from yourself!/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_sad.png
Click to expand...

&#128514;


----------



## Alrightdriver

Where are these crazy labels coming from? I've never got any like that, but i only ever order from p&c, and smoking pipes. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I got my first shipment of tins from P&C... The Dunnhill had the label, the others didn't.


----------



## Travoline

Well I saw Dino had some pipes for sale. I have been looking for a quicker smoke for the days when I can not devote enough time for a full cigar. I messaged him and talked he said he would sale me the pipe and also sale me a sampler of tobacco to get me through till new year. Pretty much what he said. Well I was no way expecting this much and this many different kinds of tobacco. Wow thanks @UBC03 !

Never smoked a pipe before, not even sure how to load the pipe. Got some learning to do.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

All you new...and not so new pipers, start posting in the "What's in your bowl" thread and show Jim some love. Fill er up boyz!

He is a piping aficionado that I'm grateful to have with us, and I'm sure he would enjoy the posts!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Outstanding package Dino! Punt another one down the hole!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Travoline said:


> Well I saw Dino had some pipes for sale. I have been looking for a quicker smoke for the days when I can not devote enough time for a full cigar. I messaged him and talked he said he would sale me the pipe and also sale me a sampler of tobacco to get me through till new year. Pretty much what he said. Well I was no way expecting this much and this many different kinds of tobacco. Wow thanks @UBC03 !
> 
> Never smoked a pipe before, not even sure how to load the pipe. Got some learning to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking @UBC03 should have named that thread The Honey Pot!


----------



## UBC03

Travoline said:


> Well I saw Dino had some pipes for sale. I have been looking for a quicker smoke for the days when I can not devote enough time for a full cigar. I messaged him and talked he said he would sale me the pipe and also sale me a sampler of tobacco to get me through till new year. Pretty much what he said. Well I was no way expecting this much and this many different kinds of tobacco. Wow thanks @UBC03 !
> 
> Never smoked a pipe before, not even sure how to load the pipe. Got some learning to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you're happy with it.. I love the smell of a mixed box of tobacco..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

In other news....ball jar sales hit a record high recently when..... :laugh2:

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03

Exactly.
Jim is a highly respected member of the piping community and we're lucky to have him here.. Fire em up boys.

Yeah @JimInks I'm kissin up.. The posts are great not only because of the reviews but if members see you smoking a blend repeatedly, then they can be assured it's worth buying a tin or four.. It's alot of help to all of us..thank you


Hickorynut said:


> All you new...and not so new pipers, start posting in the "What's in your bowl" thread and show Jim some love. Fill er up boyz!
> 
> He is a piping aficionado that I'm grateful to have with us, and I'm sure he would enjoy the posts!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

UBC03 said:


> Exactly.
> Jim is a highly respected member of the piping community and we're lucky to have him here.. Fire em up boys.
> 
> Yeah @JimInks I'm kissin up.. The posts are great not only because of the reviews but if members see you smoking a blend repeatedly, then they can be assured it's worth buying a tin or four.. It's alot of help to all of us..thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Agreed! When I'm looking at buying tobacco I go see if @JimInks has been smoking it and what he has to say about it. Thanks Jim.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Travoline

UBC03 said:


> Glad you're happy with it.. I love the smell of a mixed box of tobacco..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


My wife checked the mail today. She texted me to ask why the mail had such a great smell. I agree with her, it smells wonderful! Can't wait to smoke some!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

You done did it @Travoline, no way back now.


----------



## UBC03

Dran said:


> View attachment 226228
> 
> You done did it @Travoline, no way back now.


That pic would be more factual if somebody had a boot on her back, kickin her down the hole..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Travoline said:


> Well I saw Dino had some pipes for sale. I have been looking for a quicker smoke for the days when I can not devote enough time for a full cigar. I messaged him and talked he said he would sale me the pipe and also sale me a sampler of tobacco to get me through till new year. Pretty much what he said. Well I was no way expecting this much and this many different kinds of tobacco. Wow thanks @UBC03 !
> 
> Never smoked a pipe before, not even sure how to load the pipe. Got some learning to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Escudo is yuuuummmy! Can't really tell what the others are, except the CB.


----------



## Dran

Dino.... Pretty sure you're the official pipe boot wearer around here! Another fine intro!


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> Glad you're happy with it.. I love the smell of a mixed box of tobacco..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I love the smell of tobacco in the morning. It smells like victory!:smile2:

Agree with my brothers-we have to keep @JimInks company. He can't carry the What's in Your Bowl thread all by himself.


----------



## Dran

These beauties came in from @ebnash today! The Royal Guard on the bottom is up for grabs on the contest thread(with Eriks blessing) along with a tin of baccy!


----------



## lauridsen

Hearing that Dunhill tobaccos might be a thing of the past, I went on a little shopping spree in my local shop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

lauridsen said:


> Hearing that Dunhill tobaccos might be a thing of the past, I went on a little shopping spree in my local shop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 of my favorites there. Watch the royal yacht it comes with mighty vitamin N. And the nightcap is just plain good. Reminds me I should grab the others before they are gone.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Dragon weed? Sounds interesting.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Nice score on the Dunbar... what's the dragon weed all about? Never seen it before.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Hickorynut said:


> Dragon weed? Sounds interesting.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It's a show only blend made by GL Pease for the NASPC, a friend of mine went and bought a bunch of cans.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> It's a show only blend made by GL Pease for the NASPC, a friend of mine went and bought a bunch of cans.
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Make sure that one makes the "open a tin" thread!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## lauridsen

Alrightdriver said:


> 2 of my favorites there. Watch the royal yacht it comes with mighty vitamin N. And the nightcap is just plain good. Reminds me I should grab the others before they are gone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


The guy at the store (Danish Pipeshop, Copenhagen) told me that the future of Dunhill pipe tobacco is still not settled, ie the sort of expect someone else to take over the brand. Even if that is not the case, there should be plenty of stock for the next 6-12 months.

I tried the London Mixture and the Bakerstreet yesterday. Both good, but I did prefer the London Mixture. Look forward to trying the others.


----------



## Alrightdriver

lauridsen said:


> The guy at the store (Danish Pipeshop, Copenhagen) told me that the future of Dunhill pipe tobacco is still not settled, ie the sort of expect someone else to take over the brand. Even if that is not the case, there should be plenty of stock for the next 6-12 months.
> 
> I tried the London Mixture and the Bakerstreet yesterday. Both good, but I did prefer the London Mixture. Look forward to trying the others.


I always forget about those blends for some reason. And the baker street, well I love Sherlock Holmes, you'd think I'd have grabbed some before now.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Couple things in the mail today.










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

Mail call!







1 oz each
Sutliff pumpkin spice
Angler's dream

3 oz
Lanes 1Q

2 tins of CAO Moontrace


----------



## watchingsmoke

A very pleasant delivery today. My Mr Brog pipe arrived in the post. It is sturdy with a thick bowl and very nice to hold. In for a good day!


----------



## fr8boss

I bought a Brigham to try their filter system. Maybe not the prettiest pipe, but it smokes good for a new pipe, and I would say the filters are working as advertised. For the money, a great 70 buck pipe. Filled it with MacBaren regular for a pleasant smoke on a cool evening.


----------



## huffer33

fr8boss said:


> I bought a Brigham to try their filter system. Maybe not the prettiest pipe, but it smokes good for a new pipe, and I would say the filters are working as advertised. For the money, a great 70 buck pipe. Filled it with MacBaren regular for a pleasant smoke on a cool evening.


Looks great to me.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's mail, 2 out of 3 showed up,







C&D Burly Flake #2 & 5, First Responders & Speakeasy 
Capstan Blue 
Condor Plug 
GH&CO Dark Birdseye & Dark Flake
GL Pease Haddo's Delight


----------



## Matt_21

fr8boss said:


> I bought a Brigham to try their filter system. Maybe not the prettiest pipe, but it smokes good for a new pipe, and I would say the filters are working as advertised. For the money, a great 70 buck pipe. Filled it with MacBaren regular for a pleasant smoke on a cool evening.


I think it's a great looking pipe!
I really like my brighams.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Yesterday's mail. One ouncers from a smokingpipes sale.

I've heard you guys talk about Lakeland essence and Lakeland ghost, I thought it was a haunted pipe or something. Now I know. Got some ennerdale flake. The smell is like nothing I have ever encountered, and to use some fancy language, it's "captivating."

Crooner seems to come up a lot on the what's in your bowl thread, got some of that. It's got deer tongue in it.....

Haunted bookshop was another. I thought the Lakeland ghost lived in the haunted bookshop.........no? Too soon?

Got some bayou morning, oriental silk, and added some macbaren old dark fired which I already had a bit of.

My one pipe tobacco cabinet is starting to look like one of @OneStrangeOnes cabinets.....the one in sector 7, warehouse 5 lol

Ps, I started jarring them up so....they don't come in jars lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Used a credit on Smokingpipes from selling two pipes to stock up on GLP Balkan/English blends.


----------



## NightFish

Nice haul @Piper!
That Abingdon has become one my favorites for those times when I'm in the mood for a deep rich balkan. 
Can't wait to read your thoughts on the open a tin thread.:wink2:


----------



## Scotchpig

Here's my start. Other than seeing the Nightcap on here before my purchases are a bit blind. Was able to at least test the aroma of the house mixture I bought.

Do you guys put them in airtight jars immediately?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scotchpig said:


> Here's my start. Other than seeing the Nightcap on here before my purchases are a bit blind. Was able to at least test the aroma of the house mixture I bought.
> 
> Do you guys put them in airtight jars immediately?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go ahead and jar the Virginia, you don't have to do anything with the tins until you break the seal, once you do it depends on how fast you plan on smoking it and the Rh of your house, generally the round tins will reseal fairly well and will be okay for possibly up to a month or so, if you have the jars already they will keep it from drying out until you want it too.


----------



## Scotchpig

OneStrangeOne said:


> Go ahead and jar the Virginia, you don't have to do anything with the tins until you break the seal, once you do it depends on how fast you plan on smoking it and the Rh of your house, generally the round tins will reseal fairly well and will be okay for possibly up to a month or so, if you have the jars already they will keep it from drying out until you want it too.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Scotchpig said:


> Here's my start. Other than seeing the Nightcap on here before my purchases are a bit blind. Was able to at least test the aroma of the house mixture I bought.
> 
> Do you guys put them in airtight jars immediately?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to do a double look at that price on the Dunhill then saw you live in Canada. Yeesh :vs_whistle:


----------



## Scotchpig

Gumby-cr said:


> I had to do a double look at that price on the Dunhill then saw you live in Canada. Yeesh :vs_whistle:


The struggle is real!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Scotchpig said:


> Here's my start. Other than seeing the Nightcap on here before my purchases are a bit blind. Was able to at least test the aroma of the house mixture I bought.
> 
> Do you guys put them in airtight jars immediately?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good start - I believe my very first bowl was the Elizabethan.

Get the smallest jars you can so you can divide it up into amounts you will actually smoke in a reasonable time. I prefer the 4oz but they can be hard to find. Last ones I ordered for pick-up at WalMart.


----------



## Scotchpig

I’ll check Walmart tomorrow. Good call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> Nice haul @Piper!
> That Abingdon has become one my favorites for those times when I'm in the mood for a deep rich balkan.
> Can't wait to read your thoughts on the open a tin thread.:wink2:


This goes for all you newly minted pipers as well! Open a tin thread is a great resource 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Scotchpig said:


> Here's my start. Other than seeing the Nightcap on here before my purchases are a bit blind. Was able to at least test the aroma of the house mixture I bought.
> 
> Do you guys put them in airtight jars immediately?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't read the rest of the replies so if I am doubling up ignore me.

1.75 Oz tins will keep through the end. 3.0 Oz tins and bags I jar right away. I also have several airtight tuppers that I stored like minded tins in for napping.

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap from P&C is your friend.....


Scotchpig said:


> The struggle is real!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Scotchpig

Hickorynut said:


> Match Nightcap from P&C is your friend.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Noted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scotchpig said:


> Noted!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just in case you didn't already know I'm pretty sure 4 Noggins sells and ships to the great white north.


----------



## Scotchpig

OneStrangeOne said:


> Just in case you didn't already know I'm pretty sure 4 Noggins sells and ships to the great white north.


I didn't know, drove a bit to a B&M to get this. I appreciate the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

I am wanting to buy a pipe any suggestions for a beginner things like a good place to look or if there is anything I should stay away from


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Spencer480 said:


> I am wanting to buy a pipe any suggestions for a beginner things like a good place to look or if there is anything I should stay away from


I think @UBC03 might still have some pipes and tobacco's for sale. I usually suggest starting out with a Cob, they smoke well and if you decide it's not for you then your not out a lot of cash. 
Smokingpipes.com Pipesandcigars.com are good places to start looking, Tobaccoreviews.com is the go to for info on blends.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just ran out of Wilke Gramercy Park, and the mailbox contained a fresh new 16oz bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Spencer480 said:


> I am wanting to buy a pipe any suggestions for a beginner things like a good place to look or if there is anything I should stay away from


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=277698&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

So I'm getting rid of a few pipes and tobacco

Also offering samplers of tobacco with a pipe purchase

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

UBC03 said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=277698&share_fid=975337&share_type=t
> 
> So I'm getting rid of a few pipes and tobacco
> 
> Also offering samplers of tobacco with a pipe purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed with this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Travoline said:


> UBC03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=277698&share_fid=975337&share_type=t
> 
> So I'm getting rid of a few pipes and tobacco
> 
> Also offering samplers of tobacco with a pipe purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be disappointed with this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

truth in this.. Im still a pipe noob and half my collection is from that lot!


----------



## Spencer480

Just saw this thanks for the offer but I just put a order in with Missouri meerschaum.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Couldn't resist


----------



## Alrightdriver

Can't blame ya!! I love the pembroke.


JtAv8tor said:


> Couldn't resist


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Can't blame ya!! I love the pembroke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Haven't had either yet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Haven't had either yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well you are in for a treat, IMHO. I'm not as familiar with the, and so to bed, but the Pembroke is great. Just pack kinda loose and puff slow.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A couple ounces of "Whatever" from Country Squire!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Picked up this Flame grain Stanwell Billiard from @Sid.Stavros,























Gonna have to dig out some Briar Fox and give er a test run later!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Picked up this Flame grain Stanwell Billiard from @Sid.Stavros,
> View attachment 228806
> 
> 
> View attachment 228808
> 
> 
> View attachment 228810
> 
> Gonna have to dig out some Briar Fox and give er a test run later!


Dude! Sid got some game!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Picked up this Flame grain Stanwell Billiard from @Sid.Stavros,
> View attachment 228806
> 
> 
> View attachment 228808
> 
> 
> View attachment 228810
> 
> Gonna have to dig out some Briar Fox and give er a test run later!


Nathan, I saw that you had snagged that beauty. It's a stunner and looks like a size you favor. Enjoy buddy. Let's see its/her maiden voyage!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Enjoy, happy puffing! :wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay I said I was good on Pipes, but I couldn't pass up on this Wally's British Irregulars Bent Bulldog.

It was in great shape and cheap. No real damage. It looks brand new.

I also bought a pound of Sutliff Creme Brûlée and 8 oz of Rum & Maple to age out.

The pipe was the real catch. I had been looking at Northern Briars and some Italian estate over the months.

This was under $50 and that's a steal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay I said I was good on Pipes, but I couldn't pass up on this Wally's British Irregulars Bent Bulldog.
> 
> It was in great shape and cheap. No real damage. It looks brand new.
> 
> I also bought a pound of Sutliff Creme Brûlée and 8 oz of Rum & Maple to age out.
> 
> The pipe was the real catch. I had been looking at Northern Briars and some Italian estate over the months.
> 
> This was under $50 and that's a steal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ima sucker for Bulldogs.....that's sahweeeeeeet!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay I said I was good on Pipes, but I couldn't pass up on this Wally's British Irregulars Bent Bulldog.
> 
> It was in great shape and cheap. No real damage. It looks brand new.
> 
> I also bought a pound of Sutliff Creme Brûlée and 8 oz of Rum & Maple to age out.
> 
> The pipe was the real catch. I had been looking at Northern Briars and some Italian estate over the months.
> 
> This was under $50 and that's a steal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty. I'd like to try and carve one some day.
I love the shape.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Picked up last week on a whim. Never heard of the company called H.I.S. Looking forward to trying it out this weekend.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Gumby-cr said:


> Picked up last week on a whim. Never heard of the company called H.I.S. Looking forward to trying it out this weekend.


Rings on the shank always look sharp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Been looking for both of these since they always seem to be out of stock. The store I got these from also got a shipment of SG but it was stuff I already got over the summer from smoking pipes. They are almost all out of Dunhill tobacco now


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Mail time









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> Picked up last week on a whim. Never heard of the company called H.I.S. Looking forward to trying it out this weekend.


They're made by Gardesana. I actually just picked up an H.I.S. Italia pot-bent natural for $27.99 at a local shop. Online prices seem to be $39.99 so I grabbed it. Planning on trying it out here shortly. I'll let you know how it turns out.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

akpreacherplayz said:


> Mail time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Orilk Golden Sliced is one of my all-time favorites, good grab!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Some new stuff to try









Some Cobs to bomb Noobs with









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

Perreti is out of Boston! I need to get up there and check put their store!!


----------



## Piper

akpreacherplayz said:


> Some new stuff to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Cobs to bomb Noobs with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Nice haul.  You gotta let us know what you think of those two Peretti blends.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Piper said:


> Nice haul. You gotta let us know what you think of those two Peretti blends.


Smoked a bowl of the 500 tonight and it was very good. It has cigar tobacco in it but I didn't find any of the tobaccos to be prominent, it was just a well blended tobacco. Needed no drying, few relights and no tongue bite.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ScottyB

Stocking up for Winter.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Preach is gittin' all nostalgic and stuff on us now.....

Crap! A new phone...where in the devil did they hide the signature in this version....I swear...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Hickorynut said:


> Preach is gittin' all nostalgic and stuff on us now.....
> 
> Crap! A new phone...where in the devil did they hide the signature in this version....I swear...


As a minister I felt that it was a requirement

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

I hope you plan on smoking that in a churchwarden @akpreacherplayz!


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> I hope you plan on smoking that in a churchwarden @akpreacherplayz!


That's what I was just thinking! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Dran said:


> I hope you plan on smoking that in a churchwarden @akpreacherplayz!












I didn't but I do now!!!!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Jankjr

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


How long before you try that blend sir?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Jankjr said:


> How long before you try that blend sir?


It'll be soon, today or tomorrow

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Alrightdriver

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Great score!! The one on the left is a favorite of mine, and difficult to find.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

This braclet cane with my C&COTM from EZ.... Don't wear bracelets, so I am going to convert it into a pipe rest. I'll post up a figure once its done!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Dran said:


> This braclet cane with my C&COTM from EZ.... Don't wear bracelets, so I am going to convert it into a pipe rest. I'll post up a figure once its done!
> View attachment 232030


That is my plan as well!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ScottyB

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Good stuff there!


----------



## Dran

akpreacherplayz said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> This braclet cane with my C&COTM from EZ.... Don't wear bracelets, so I am going to convert it into a pipe rest. I'll post up a figure once its done!
> View attachment 232030
> 
> 
> 
> That is my plan as well!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy
Click to expand...

Great minds.......... Unfortunately demented minds also think alike.


----------



## Dran

And a new eBay acquisition!







Lane era Charatan! Will need to get shined up, but I like it!


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> And a new eBay acquisition!
> View attachment 232058
> 
> Lane era Charatan! Will need to get shined up, but I like it!


Pretty sweet there @Dran, you should send it out and get it restored.


----------



## Dran

I got a guy that knows his way around a resto job! Also, further research indicates this model was only made between '61-'65!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> And a new eBay acquisition!
> View attachment 232058
> 
> Lane era Charatan! Will need to get shined up, but I like it!


Nice! She should shine right up!


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> I got a guy that knows his way around a resto job! Also, further research indicates this model was only made between '61-'65!


Nice pick up. The stummel has great grain and looks to be in good condition. The vulcanite stem will be hard to make "like new" without some effort but you can go pretty far with obsidian oil. If the bowl is unscorched and not too badly ghosted, you're golden. Enjoy!


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> And a new eBay acquisition!
> View attachment 232058
> 
> Lane era Charatan! Will need to get shined up, but I like it!


Nice Score!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> I got a guy that knows his way around a resto job! Also, further research indicates this model was only made between '61-'65!


Make sure he stays away from the stem logo, those CP stamps are pretty shallow sometimes. One good swipe with a buffer and poof, gone. I know, I did it once.


----------



## jules_the_walker

Tinsky tankard









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Just scored this pre-lane Charatan for what i consider a steal at $38! Even with an installed replacement stem, the body is is great shape!


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Just scored this pre-lane Charatan for what i consider a steal at $38! Even with an installed replacement stem, the body is is great shape!
> View attachment 232224


That's a steal! Looking forward to seeing some more wink2 pics.


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just scored this pre-lane Charatan for what i consider a steal at $38! Even with an installed replacement stem, the body is is great shape!
> View attachment 232224
> 
> 
> 
> That's a steal! Looking forward to seeing some more (/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png) pics.
Click to expand...

maybe of these 2 in action! But It takes me a month to get through my rotation as it is&#128514;


----------



## msmith1986

I ventured out in the snow earlier to get some extra stuff to start drying out ahead of time. I have to start grabbing the 12oz bags for $15 since I smoke so much of it. I found out earlier the Tobacco Galleria Nightcap that I like so much is made by Sutliff too, but that is only pouches, no bulk bags.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Already posted this right after i won the auction, but that was just screenshots! This is the Pre-lane Charatan, the Lane era Charatan was coming from overseas and is stuck in the NY customs trap&#128561;. You'll probably get to see this again in a few minutes when i go outside to aquaint myself with her!


----------



## Scotchpig

Purdy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Already posted this right after i won the auction, but that was just screenshots! This is the Pre-lane Charatan, the Lane era Charatan was coming from overseas and is stuck in the NY customs trap&#128561;. You'll probably get to see this again in a few minutes when i go outside to aquaint myself with her!
> View attachment 232592
> View attachment 232594


Dran gots game! 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Peapaw

msmith1986 said:


> I ventured out in the snow earlier to get some extra stuff to start drying out ahead of time. I have to start grabbing the 12oz bags for $15 since I smoke so much of it. I found out earlier the Tobacco Galleria Nightcap that I like so much is made by Sutliff too, but that is only pouches, no bulk bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That's the secret? Drying out pipe tobacco?

I may have to give my pipe a 2nd go.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Peapaw said:


> That's the secret? Drying out pipe tobacco?
> 
> I may have to give my pipe a 2nd go.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Yep, dry it until it's almost crunchy, smoke it SLOWLY you want tiny wisps of smoke not big clouds! Big clouds of smoke = hot tasteless tobacco and tongue burn.


----------



## trimjoe

This is my latest purchase. I guess technically my wife bouhht it for me for my birthday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Peapaw said:


> That's the secret? Drying out pipe tobacco?
> 
> I may have to give my pipe a 2nd go.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Tongue burn is inevitable if you smoke it as wet as it comes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

trimjoe said:


> This is my latest purchase. I guess technically my wife bouhht it for me for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Super nice!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

trimjoe said:


> This is my latest purchase. I guess technically my wife bouhht it for me for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 Very nice!! Great price as well.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

trimjoe said:


> This is my latest purchase. I guess technically my wife bouhht it for me for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Sexy! I need to get a bamboo pipe!


----------



## Brownbeer

$10 'bay pipe
I hope it is what I think it is


----------



## Champagne InHand

C-B Bent Bulldog off the bay. 

Yesterday sP delivered 3 tins of SPC Snoqualmie Falls, a tin of C&D Saint Nicholas and a sack of PS English Blend to try out. 

I am really enjoying Ashton’s Artisans blend now that I can’t find it anywhere. Right now the Snoqualmie Falls is my favorite of the English blends with 965 and Artisans blend right behind it. 965, most likely a match, though I bought it a year back in bulk seems to burn way to quickly. 

Anyhow I should have some more Wilke Gramercy Park and Rum Cake in for Winter smoking. My wife doesn’t seem to care if I smoke these inside and seems okay with lighter English blends. Good for me as the cold weather is upon us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Trying out Humidor Pipe Shop's house blends at the urging of @Alrightdriver and @JtAv8tor!
4 oz Coffee Break
2 oz Buttered Rum & Rum and Maple


----------



## Brownbeer

Brownbeer said:


> $10 'bay pipe
> I hope it is what I think it is


 Just received...

It is what I thought.
Pre-transition Sasieni Four Dot "Eton"
:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Brownbeer said:


> $10 'bay pipe
> I hope it is what I think it is


I had a very large 4 dot with paneled sides. It was far to heavy to clench but a solid pipe nonetheless. I passed it in to a new piper who has since left the forum. I hope he smokes it in good health. I found mine for under $40, which is an amazing steal in on any Sasieni pipe, but you found a diamond in the rough for pocket change. Buff that pipe up and it should turn into something special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Glad you hit the jackpot bear! Got my latest eBay buy in today myself.







Early '60s Charatan (I'm thinking Rhodisian??)


----------



## watchingsmoke

Very nice pipe arrived in the post. It's got a larger diameter bowl than my other pipes so takes a bit more to fill, but it lasts ages! The name on the side is Hartman. The mouthpiece is thin and it smokes easily.


----------



## Peapaw

watchingsmoke said:


> Very nice pipe arrived in the post. It's got a larger diameter bowl than my other pipes so takes a bit more to fill, but it lasts ages! The name on the side is Hartman. The mouthpiece is thin and it smokes easily.


Square(ish) pipe. I like it.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ScottyB

Brownbeer said:


> $10 'bay pipe
> I hope it is what I think it is


Sure looks like the real deal.


----------



## watchingsmoke

Peapaw said:


> watchingsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pipe arrived in the post. It's got a larger diameter bowl than my other pipes so takes a bit more to fill, but it lasts ages! The name on the side is Hartman. The mouthpiece is thin and it smokes easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Square(ish) pipe. I like it.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.
Click to expand...

I liked the shape too when I first saw it on ebay. It's comfortable to hold but a bit heavy to clench. It sits on a table without rolling which is a bonus!


----------



## Piper

watchingsmoke said:


> Very nice pipe arrived in the post. It's got a larger diameter bowl than my other pipes so takes a bit more to fill, but it lasts ages! The name on the side is Hartman. The mouthpiece is thin and it smokes easily.


The foursquare, also known as panel, is one of my favorite shapes. I always like to have one in my collection. For years it was a Jeantet but that got so beat up I had to replace it with a Dunhll that I actually don't like as much. Your panel is a beauty. Enjoy it.:vs_cool:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Stuff to try









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

watchingsmoke said:


> Very nice pipe arrived in the post. It's got a larger diameter bowl than my other pipes so takes a bit more to fill, but it lasts ages! The name on the side is Hartman. The mouthpiece is thin and it smokes easily.


It's a Bent Rhodesian. Just like or very similar to the one I scorched that now needs to be refurbished. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

akpreacherplayz said:


> Stuff to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Nice pick up. Let me know what you think of the Dempsey, I have some of their blend for Carey Grant and have been meaning to try the others.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice pick up. Let me know what you think of the Dempsey, I have some of their blend for Carey Grant and have been meaning to try the others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I just smoked a bit of it and I think it's pretty great. The bulk price is a plus!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Alrightdriver

akpreacherplayz said:


> I just smoked a bit of it and I think it's pretty great. The bulk price is a plus!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


When I grabbed the blend for Carey Grant it was tin only. Didn't know you could get bulk. However i heard Kramer's closed, and are just selling their house blends online now, perhaps that changed it.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Alrightdriver said:


> When I grabbed the blend for Carey Grant it was tin only. Didn't know you could get bulk. However i heard Kramer's closed, and are just selling their house blends online now, perhaps that changed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-tobacco/kramers/Father-Dempsey/product_id/213755/bulk/

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986

akpreacherplayz said:


> https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-tobacco/kramers/Father-Dempsey/product_id/213755/bulk/
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I've heard good things, haven't tried it yet though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingsmoke

Piper said:


> watchingsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pipe arrived in the post. It's got a larger diameter bowl than my other pipes so takes a bit more to fill, but it lasts ages! The name on the side is Hartman. The mouthpiece is thin and it smokes easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The foursquare, also known as panel, is one of my favorite shapes. I always like to have one in my collection. For years it was a Jeantet but that got so beat up I had to replace it with a Dunhll that I actually don't like as much. Your panel is a beauty. Enjoy it.
Click to expand...

Thanks Piper. It has pride of place on the window ledge when I'm not using it. Didn't know it is called a panel... great to have a name for it!


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Collecting the elusive ones I see. Nice score.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Collecting the elusive ones I see. Nice score.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Well I don't buy alot of pipe stuff, but local shop holds goodies for me

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Well I don't buy alot of pipe stuff, but local shop holds goodies for me
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


You tried either yet? The Pembroke is good stuff. I have a tin of and so to bed, but have yet to get around to smoking it yet.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Well I don't buy alot of pipe stuff, but local shop holds goodies for me
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Yeah....."your guy" also has a Unicorn and Bigfoot in the back room also.... 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> You tried either yet? The Pembroke is good stuff. I have a tin of and so to bed, but have yet to get around to smoking it yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yes I have tried both 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Yeah....."your guy" also has a Unicorn and Bigfoot in the back room also....
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Perhaps...

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Dran

Found this in the bottom of the box the pre-Lane Charatan shipped in! Wasn't even on the listing when i bought it.


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Found this in the bottom of the box the pre-Lane Charatan shipped in! Wasn't even on the listing when i bought it.
> View attachment 233134


Nice! Pre-Lane Charatans are reputed to be superb smokers.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought this little B-C Bent Bulldog off the bay. It's a small little pocket pipe that's been nicely restored. Bought it dirty cheap for me at least.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

It ain't no il ducca, but it's also not a Brog....I dont know what will become of it because the stem is damaged and tobaccopipes doesn't have a replacement to send 









To their credit they are sending a label and refunding the purchase. When/if they come back in stock they are graciously going to honor the stupid low price I paid.

Three cheers for you TobaccoPipes.....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## haebar

Gumby-cr said:


> Picked up last week on a whim. Never heard of the company called H.I.S. Looking forward to trying it out this weekend.


I've got a H.I.S. billiard and it is sharp - no fills and it smokes good. They're nice pipes.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> It ain't no il ducca, but it's also not a Brog....I dont know what will become of it because the stem is damaged and tobaccopipes doesn't have a replacement to send
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To their credit they are sending a label and refunding the purchase. When/if they come back in stock they are graciously going to honor the stupid low price I paid.
> 
> Three cheers for you TobaccoPipes.....
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I am digging the leather pipe holder...where did you get that gizmo ?

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> I am digging the leather pipe holder...where did you get that gizmo ?
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I make em...I'll send you one. Just scrap leather from mandolin straps.... 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> I make em...I'll send you one. Just scrap leather from mandolin straps....
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I saw a few online but they have rivets and buttons..but I am loving the leather tie you have..trade you some baccy/cigars for one !

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Jankjr

Latest acquisition. Going to crack open the SPC Mississippi River tonight!


----------



## Joe Sticks

Picked up some aged Dunbar from a small shop, but that’s about it lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VegasPuffer

Took advantage of Black Friday on SPC. Looking forward to my first flake.

Bruyere Bent Billiard

Tin of C&D St. Nick
1oz Sutliff Christmas Spice
2oz C&D Haunted Bookshop
2oz Stokkebye Navy Flake
2oz Sutliff Creme Brulee


----------



## Hickorynut

VegasPuffer said:


> Took advantage of Black Friday on SPC. Looking forward to my first flake.
> 
> Bruyere Bent Billiard
> 
> Tin of C&D St. Nick
> 1oz Sutliff Christmas Spice
> 2oz C&D Haunted Bookshop
> 2oz Stokkebye Navy Flake
> 2oz Sutliff Creme Brulee


Nice selection! That reminds me I need to dig out the Christmas Spice...its really good this time of year!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## ScottyB

A couple 100s of an old favorite.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill chestnut panel.


----------



## Alrightdriver

I didn't purchase anything, but I did get a Christmas card from smoking pipes today. Only company I can think of that's ever done that. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

ScottyB said:


> A couple 100s of an old favorite.


I think Orlik gets a bad rap sometimes....I agree that is a really sweet satisfying smoke for me...

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## ScottyB

Hickorynut said:


> I think Orlik gets a bad rap sometimes....I agree that is a really sweet satisfying smoke for me...
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Agreed. I've been smoking it for many years and it's always been the same blend and I've always enjoyed it. It's really sad to see what happened to Three Nuns, it's not even close.


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> I didn't purchase anything, but I did get a Christmas card from smoking pipes today. Only company I can think of that's ever done that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


SP seems to be an incredibly well-run company. I love their YouTube videos and their website. Their prices are premium, which is probably why they can afford to gobble up C&D and Peterson's pipes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> SP seems to be an incredibly well-run company. I love their YouTube videos and their website. Their prices are premium, which is probably why they can afford to gobble up C&D and Peterson's pipes.


Yep. I started to look at a "on-sale" pipe. Then compared go one I've been pining over at P2S and laughed. $75 higher "on-sale,". Sure different pipe makers and even countries, but comparable.

Radice vs. Northern Briars. NB is do pricy on SP. even estates. For some reason the selection of Charatan's make has dried up on SP. they used to always have a good selection. Even with a 15% discount or sale their Dunhill prices are exorbitant.

Still I do like the company and my bank statement shows it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 234770
> 
> :vs_cool:


Nathan, if you fill all those jars it should keep you going until the spring LOL.:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, if you fill all those jars it should keep you going until the spring LOL.:wink2:


Took advantage of the C&D sale &#55357;&#56847; they'll all be full tomorrow evening!


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 234770
> 
> :vs_cool:


Never a bad thing to get more storage.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Picked up this little guy from the bay. I believe it's officially called a savinelli straight grain 121 ks. Looks like it's fully restored with a little bit of wear on the stem. The savinelli logo is barely visible. Still a good deal for something I've been looking for. I I love the half bend and I've been wanting a pot with a large bowl. This bowl is massive so I might be drinking my morning coffee in it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

My first pipe purchase. First time trying a pipe. Stopped by my local B&M to get some cigars and decide to get a pipe since them were closing out their pipes. Got the meerschaum pipe 75% off and the got the rest as a Christmas gift from the manager who has been helping me for years. Super cool guy!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nice! You can’t really go wrong with a Savinelli and SMS is a well respected Meercham, should be a great smoker!


----------



## Piper

Top notch pipes that will last you forever as will the IM Old Boy Corona lighter. I think you'll enjoy the two aromatics too. The Larsen is a high end Skandinavian that, unlike the Sutliff, is not goopy. It will smoke nicely after a little drying. The Sutliff needs to be well dried before packing and smoking. Some people put it onto a paper plate and let it sit under a lamp for an hour or more. Others put a bowl's worth in the microwave for several 10 sec pulses until it's dry enough to light and smoke. You might want to check out YouTube videos by MuttonChop Piper, Stuff and Things, Briar Blues, etc. to get some practical tips on how to pack and smoke your pipe. On the advice of some brothers on Puff I've started running Chapstick around the rim of briar pipes before lighting up to reduce darkening. Works really well. Never use a torch lighter, only matches or a soft flame lighter

In any case, welcome to the pipe side of the forum and enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## haegejc

Thank you. I am looking forward to trying them out and thank you for the advice, I will certainly check out the YouTube how too videos. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

@haegejc, pipe smoking is a great pleasure but can take a little perseverance. Don't be discouraged by the challenges of packing different types of tobacco, gurgle, tongue bite and just lousy tasting bowls. When you get it right, which for me is not every time, a bowl of baccy is a joy. Discovering different blends and acquiring new/estate pipes never gets old. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dran

A gift from Mrs. Dran! My first pipe rest... I think she got tired of cleaning up remnants of spills from my attempts at taking pictures to share here! Lol.


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> A gift from Mrs. Dran! My first pipe rest... I think she got tired of cleaning up remnants of spills from my attempts at taking pictures to share here! Lol.
> View attachment 235214


Props to Mrs. Dran! Very nice. It's hard to tell exactly, but the pipe rest looks like wood with a leather belt and either wood or cork beneath. In any case, it's very cool.


----------



## Dran

All wood with a leather belt, David! Looking forward to breaking it in. There's a lull in the action that seems to be inviting a pipe to help digest dinner.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to buy a Meer. After reading up a bit the most common carved figures are actually Bacchus, Greek god of wine and then Sherlock Homes followed by Sultans. 

I didn’t fancy any of the Sultans that were out there. I couldn’t/wouldn’t pay $375 for a Bacchus estate pipe, so I ended up with Sherlock Holmes. I might not even enjoy the Mer so I didn’t want to waste too much cash. Still, I think the figure will age/patina nicely. It will be here on Boxing Day. 

I have friends coming in from Texas,for dinner, so no trip to Canada for Boxing Day. This should make up for it. I’ll post pictures when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Enjoy the new purchase Dave. There is something intriguing about a meer. Two YouTube channels that discuss meers are Jason the Meerschaum King and the Bremen Pipe Smoker.


----------



## MikeT

Savinelli Linea Piu 4 the wife got me for Christmas


----------



## Champagne InHand

Christmas came via Canada Post to USPS. I went to check our mailbox st 4 an in case anything showed late last night and sure enough my Northern Briars Bent Billiard was inside the Post Box. Funny as the stem was a little lose on this. Perhaps the cold weather, but I drizzled some melted beeswax onto the stummel and fit it into the paneled end to make a great seal, taking care to wipe any excess wax off the shank and stem. What a beauty. Xmas wish taken care of. Must not have been in the "too naughty" list this year.































I need to rub off that bit of excess beeswax still but it will disappear after it's first smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipeorcigarpuffer

Some Beautiful pipes. As a side comment on my experience with Meers. I only have 2 one more high end and one more low end . Both IMO , seem to cut the strength of the tobacco. Blends that make me need to sit in a chair in a briar seem much more subdued in in a Meer.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Christmas came via Canada Post to USPS. I went to check our mailbox st 4 an in case anything showed late last night and sure enough my Northern Briars Bent Billiard was inside the Post Box. Funny as the stem was a little lose on this. Perhaps the cold weather, but I drizzled some melted beeswax onto the stummel and fit it into the paneled end to make a great seal, taking care to wipe any excess wax off the shank and stem. What a beauty. Xmas wish taken care of. Must not have been in the "too naughty" list this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to rub off that bit of excess beeswax still but it will disappear after it's first smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful pipe, Dave. Something about a bulldog makes me think of Churchill, even though he was a cigar smoker. It's just so British.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Beautiful pipe, Dave. Something about a bulldog makes me think of Churchill, even though he was a cigar smoker. It's just so British.


Reminds me of Teddy Roosevelt. But I get the connection to Churchill. Perhaps this is why it's called Bulldog. Both were Bulldogged men.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Christmas came via Canada Post to USPS. I went to check our mailbox st 4 an in case anything showed late last night and sure enough my Northern Briars Bent Billiard was inside the Post Box. Funny as the stem was a little lose on this. Perhaps the cold weather, but I drizzled some melted beeswax onto the stummel and fit it into the paneled end to make a great seal, taking care to wipe any excess wax off the shank and stem. What a beauty. Xmas wish taken care of. Must not have been in the "too naughty" list this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to rub off that bit of excess beeswax still but it will disappear after it's first smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Champagne InHand

Besides other tobacco products I had done bulk Stokkebye land as well as my Sherlock Holmes Meer. Plus after tiring of my Xikar being so unpredictable, I purchased an UM Corona lighter. No more messing about.









Yep Sherlock is smoking a pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Besides other tobacco products I had done bulk Stokkebye land as well as my Sherlock Holmes Meer. Plus after tiring of my Xikar being so unpredictable, I purchased an UM Corona lighter. No more messing about.
> 
> Yep Sherlock is smoking a pipe.


Love it, Dave! :vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Besides other tobacco products I had done bulk Stokkebye land as well as my Sherlock Holmes Meer. Plus after tiring of my Xikar being so unpredictable, I purchased an UM Corona lighter. No more messing about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Sherlock is smoking a pipe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome! Perfect way to test if any of those stories really are 2 or 3 pipe problems.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I snatched up 2 more classic Meers. A Bacchus, mislabeled as a wandering Sufi, and a Sultan for cheap. Now to find an adequate sized meerschaum block that’s been drilled and has a bend for the lucite stem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingsmoke

Just the job! My Christmas present is well used already. It's a Peterson's pouch with a handy pocket for the pipe as well as the tobacco pouch. Great for keeping the essentials all together!


----------



## watchingsmoke

I'm trying out this JPEG converter app to see if it loads a bigger picture...


----------



## Piper

watchingsmoke said:


> I'm trying out this JPEG converter app to see if it loads a bigger picture...


Very practical pouch. I clicked on the photo but it didn't load, if that helps you.


----------



## watchingsmoke

Piper said:


> Very practical pouch. I clicked on the photo but it didn't load, if that helps you.


That's good to know. When I post a photo it seems to load as a small thumbnail. I thought I'd try another way by converting it to a JPEG. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

watchingsmoke said:


> That's good to know. When I post a photo it seems to load as a small thumbnail. I thought I'd try another way by converting it to a JPEG. Back to the drawing board!


Both pics show and are normal sized on my iPad


----------



## Piper

watchingsmoke said:


> That's good to know. When I post a photo it seems to load as a small thumbnail. I thought I'd try another way by converting it to a JPEG. Back to the drawing board!





OneStrangeOne said:


> Both pics show and are normal sized on my iPad


Yes, they're normal size for me too, not thumbnails. They just don't expand when you click on them, which was what I thought you wanted them to do. If that's not what you were concerned about, then you're good with whatever you were doing. :smile2:


----------



## watchingsmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> watchingsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know. When I post a photo it seems to load as a small thumbnail. I thought I'd try another way by converting it to a JPEG. Back to the drawing board!
> 
> 
> 
> Both pics show and are normal sized on my iPad
Click to expand...

That's great to hear!


----------



## watchingsmoke

Piper said:


> watchingsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know. When I post a photo it seems to load as a small thumbnail. I thought I'd try another way by converting it to a JPEG. Back to the drawing board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both pics show and are normal sized on my iPad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they're normal size for me too, not thumbnails. They just don't expand when you click on them, which was what I thought you wanted
> them to do. If that's not what you were concerned about, then you're good with whatever you were doing. /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
Click to expand...

Great! Thanks for letting me know. I can get back to my pipe now!


----------



## Dran

Stock photo of the Luciano Bamboo bent Dublin i just ordered, thanks for pointing me in the right direction @Piper!


----------



## MattT

Something old, something new.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The large Bacchus came in. Gorgeous carving. 








After the big Bacchus, the normal sized Sultan came as well. Great smoker. 
Now all things considered, I do want to carve a piece of Meerschaum, but one of the companies will carve what you would like. I dug that lion but I was thinking of a grizzly 
Or a redbone hound, like my dog. But I definitely want a well done Odin.

I'll send them this picture and let them do their magic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Being hagglers the Meerschaum guy said he could do Odin for $499. I'll bet he could do 5 Odom's for $499. I said thanks but no thanks. He then replied within minutes that his final offer was $325 and it would be carved starting the following day and be ready 5 days later. I just didn't reply

I shockingly won an auction of a Pharaoh Ramses II pipe that's now in transit from Turkey

4 Meers since a few days before Christmas. Odin can wait. I think with the right block I can carve him out. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Being hagglers the Meerschaum guy said he could do Odin for $499. I'll bet he could do 5 Odom's for $499. I said thanks but no thanks. He then replied within minutes that his final offer was $325 and it would be carved starting the following day and be ready 5 days later. I just didn't reply
> 
> I shockingly won an auction of a Pharaoh Ramses II pipe that's now in transit from Turkey
> 
> 4 Meers since a few days before Christmas. Odin can wait. I think with the right block I can carve him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave, That Ramses is spectacular! I've never seen such an elegant and beautiful stem. Not a prince LOL but definitely a king!:wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Dave, That Ramses is spectacular! I've never seen such an elegant and beautiful stem. Not a prince LOL but definitely a king!:wink2:


Now how can you argue with that logic, other than Pharaoh vs King?

I'm very much looking forward to seeing it come in the mail to assess its size and see the coloring from beeswax.

I received a longer, Bent lucite stem for the large Bacchus today. I paid about a third of what I paid for the entire pipe, but $20 replacement pictures didn't look long or bent right and this one is just perfect. So now I can smoke the Bacchus when I desire. Of the 3 I have now I smoke Sherlock most but I really like the smaller Sultan for VAPer coins and small bits of Penzance. The bigger Bacchus is going to be for bulk VAPers like Haunted Bookshop, Louisiana Red or Elizabethan and the like or Mississippi River. Good for longer walks and such.

All in I bought 4 including a large Bacchus with custom stem all for much less than the price of an estate Bacchus on SP. all came with custom cases minus Bacchus which came in a padded velvet lined chest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

I've been looking for a prince (pipe that is) for a long time but after all the recent talk about the shape I decided to take the plunge. This 2001 Dunhill amber root group 4 prince is the result. The stem is slightly more bent than I would have preferred but it's perfectly balanced and incredibly comfortable to clench.

But I'll be clenching lightly! The stem is supposed to be acrylic but is behaving a little like vulcanite. I put a softee bit on it and within five minutes the stem was marred by the rubber. Despite obsidian, alcohol and gentle rubbing, the mark wouldn't come off. (It's visible in the second and third pictures.) I never really liked softees but got used to them. I assumed they were protecting the stems from tooth marks but, as @UBC03 brought to our attention in one of his recent posts, softees feel unpleasant and leave a mess underneath. I've decided to remove the softees from my other pipes to see what "lies beneath." I'll report on what I find in another post.

So far I've smoke PS LBF, Trafalgar and MacBaren's Original Choice in it. It smokes great.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> I've been looking for a prince (pipe that is) for a long time but after all the recent talk about the shape I decided to take the plunge. This 2001 Dunhill amber root group 4 prince is the result. The stem is slightly more bent than I would have preferred but it's perfectly balanced and incredibly comfortable to clench.
> 
> But I'll be clenching lightly! The stem is supposed to be acrylic but is behaving a little like vulcanite. I put a softee bit on it and within five minutes the stem was marred by the rubber. Despite obsidian, alcohol and gentle rubbing, the mark wouldn't come off. (It's visible in the second and third pictures.) I never really liked softees but got used to them. I assumed they were protecting the stems from tooth marks but, as @UBC03 brought to our attention in one of his recent posts, softees feel unpleasant and leave a mess underneath. I've decided to remove the softees from my other pipes to see what "lies beneath." I'll report on what I find in another post.
> 
> So far I've smoke PS LBF, Trafalgar and MacBaren's Original Choice in it. It smokes great.


Wowsers! Your pipes are the best light Dunhill has seen for some time....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> I've been looking for a prince (pipe that is) for a long time but after all the recent talk about the shape I decided to take the plunge. This 2001 Dunhill amber root group 4 prince is the result. The stem is slightly more bent than I would have preferred but it's perfectly balanced and incredibly comfortable to clench.
> 
> But I'll be clenching lightly! The stem is supposed to be acrylic but is behaving a little like vulcanite. I put a softee bit on it and within five minutes the stem was marred by the rubber. Despite obsidian, alcohol and gentle rubbing, the mark wouldn't come off. (It's visible in the second and third pictures.) I never really liked softees but got used to them. I assumed they were protecting the stems from tooth marks but, as @UBC03 brought to our attention in one of his recent posts, softees feel unpleasant and leave a mess underneath. I've decided to remove the softees from my other pipes to see what "lies beneath." I'll report on what I find in another post.
> 
> So far I've smoke PS LBF, Trafalgar and MacBaren's Original Choice in it. It smokes great.


A Prince of a pipe for sure! I hope she smokes even better than she looks!


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Piper "I've been looking for a prince (pipe that is). That made me laugh. I mean, you could try kissing frogs but.... lol. 
That's a beautiful pipe. I'm curious what the fix is for that discoloration on the stem. It looks like oxidation?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sweet looking Prince!

Esoterica trade with OneStrangeOne showed up early and Nathan included a tin of Germain's Special Latakia Flake (WOW, thank you so much!).

I also received my 8oz sack of "And so to bed," from eBay.

It amazes me how densely packed Esoterica tobaccos are. You could chuck this bag at a meanie, and knock their block off!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Piper "I've been looking for a prince (pipe that is). That made me laugh. I mean, you could try kissing frogs but.... lol.
> That's a beautiful pipe. I'm curious what the fix is for that discoloration on the stem. It looks like oxidation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to know what the remedy is too. I don't want to use anything abrasive on the rubber marks and frankly I can live with a little oxidation and a few light tooth marks. On my Dunny apple, made about 17 earlier, the rubber softee didn't leave a mark. Maybe the stem is a replacement otherwise it makes little sense.


----------



## Piper

Got these from SP over the holidays.


----------



## Dran

No name pouch, to make transporting pipes to work easier, a pipe Zippo to hopefully save some rims, and a Mr. Brog #36! Still waiting on the BIG purchase to arrive....























Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> I'd like to know what the remedy is too. I don't want to use anything abrasive on the rubber marks and frankly I can live with a little oxidation and a few light tooth marks. On my Dunny apple, made about 17 earlier, the rubber softee didn't leave a mark. Maybe the stem is a replacement otherwise it makes little sense.


I check my softee about every week since i read Dinos comments and no issues on my pipes. Perhaps it's from leaving the softee in place without checking it or removing it periodically and maybe smoking the tobacco too hot. In the picture it does lol like oxidation. I know you don't want something too abrasive but pipe paste that you rub by hand should have a very fine abrasive probably softer than the stuff they use in toothpaste.

I don't know how dipping it in an oxy-clean solution brings the oxidation any higher to the surface and if it was covered it's hard to understand how it's only there, when (UV) sunlight seems to be one of vulcanite's major causes of oxidation.

I would polish by hand using a pipe paste then seal it as best as possible using a wax based product.

Maybe the previous owner tried using armor-all on it. Armor-all turns tires brown, so I will not use it on rubber based products. Vinyl fine but vulcanite is rubber, though I have no idea if it's synthesized or if it's from the rubber tree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I check my softee about every week since i read Dinos comments and no issues on my pipes. Perhaps it's from leaving the softee in place without checking it or removing it periodically and maybe smoking the tobacco too hot. In the picture it does lol like oxidation. I know you don't want something too abrasive but pipe paste that you rub by hand should have a very fine abrasive probably softer than the stuff they use in toothpaste.
> 
> I don't know how dipping it in an oxy-clean solution brings the oxidation any higher to the surface and if it was covered it's hard to understand how it's only there, when (UV) sunlight seems to be one of vulcanite's major causes of oxidation.
> 
> I would polish by hand using a pipe paste then seal it as best as possible using a wax based product.
> 
> Maybe the previous owner tried using armor-all on it. Armor-all turns tires brown, so I will not use it on rubber based products. Vinyl fine but vulcanite is rubber, though I have no idea if it's synthesized or if it's from the rubber tree.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestions Dave. I'm actually the first owner. The rubber mark started as soon as I put a fresh softee on the stem, even before I smoked the pipe. I've never seen this before. The oxidation developed after only a few uses (without a softee). Frankly, I've never seen a stem change so rapidly. You may be right that someone, probably the vendor, treated the stem with something (more reactive than he realized) to keep it from oxidizing during storage.

I don't have any pipe paste. I do have some obsidian oil. I'm going to rub it on, let it sit, then buff it off with a microfiber cloth. I'll have a peak under my other softees. I suspect the shiny acrylic ones will be unaffected; the vulcanite ones will probably be marred. I'm glad Dino @UBC03 pointed this out too. :vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> I've been looking for a prince (pipe that is) for a long time but after all the recent talk about the shape I decided to take the plunge. This 2001 Dunhill amber root group 4 prince is the result. The stem is slightly more bent than I would have preferred but it's perfectly balanced and incredibly comfortable to clench.
> 
> But I'll be clenching lightly! The stem is supposed to be acrylic but is behaving a little like vulcanite. I put a softee bit on it and within five minutes the stem was marred by the rubber. Despite obsidian, alcohol and gentle rubbing, the mark wouldn't come off. (It's visible in the second and third pictures.) I never really liked softees but got used to them. I assumed they were protecting the stems from tooth marks but, as @UBC03 brought to our attention in one of his recent posts, softees feel unpleasant and leave a mess underneath. I've decided to remove the softees from my other pipes to see what "lies beneath." I'll report on what I find in another post.
> 
> So far I've smoke PS LBF, Trafalgar and MacBaren's Original Choice in it. It smokes great.


That's a beaut David

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> That's a beaut David
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Thanks for the kind word John. Glad you're sticking around!:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

We've all seen this beauty come to life, but now it's finally home! And of course @Matt_21 had to include proper packing material so it didn't get banged up in shipment! I'll definately be breaking this in at some point today! Many thanks brother, much more special than any production pipe i could've bought!
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> We've all seen this beauty come to life, but now it's finally home! And of course @*Matt_21* had to include proper packing material so it didn't get banged up in shipment! I'll definately be breaking this in at some point today! Many thanks brother, much more special than any production pipe i could've bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I couldn't very well let it travel all that way alone!
I hope it smoke well for you bro!


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> We've all seen this beauty come to life, but now it's finally home! And of course @Matt_21 had to include proper packing material so it didn't get banged up in shipment! I'll definately be breaking this in at some point today! Many thanks brother, much more special than any production pipe i could've bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


 @Matt_21, I can't believe how well that pipe turned out! Congrats to both of you. It's a win-win. Enjoy.:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> @Matt_21, I can't believe how well that pipe turned out! Congrats to both of you. It's a win-win. Enjoy.:vs_cool:


Especially since he was negotiating a price in CAD, and I USD. Lol... I still got a good deal and he got a "bonus". Thanks to the 2 of you, i had to go to Wal-Mart. Many of my initial sample bags a couple of the guys sent have dwindled in size, so I'm stocked up on 4 oz baby jars now!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> Especially since he was negotiating a price in CAD, and I USD. Lol... I still got a good deal and he got a "bonus". Thanks to the 2 of you, i had to go to Wal-Mart. Many of my initial sample bags a couple of the guys sent have dwindled in size, so I'm stocked up on 4 oz baby jars now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That's the way to go. Those jars will hold a lot of pipe's worth of tobacco.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well SP package didn't show up, but my Odin did. He's looking to the right, which is I guess why it took funny pictures on eBay, but this came from the Meerschaum Market. Very nicely carved. I need to break it in, very soon.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Well SP package didn't show up, but my Odin did. He's looking to the right, which is I guess why it took funny pictures on eBay, but this came from the Meerschaum Market. Very nicely carved. I need to break it in, very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, Dave the detail on that is really nice!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well I put up some of my briars that I just don't smoke very often and sold one. It was the Savinelli Pipe of the Year for 1987. It was more of a nostalgic year for me. I think I smoked it twice. It was a rusticated Billiard that had a bit of bend on the stem but all the golden badges and box etc. I sold it to a guy for whom 1987 was also nostalgic.

Now as you've already guessed I have gone a "little" mental on acquiring figured Meerschaum pipes. I'm definitely going to carve my own. I'm very intrigued by them since I have started smoking them.

What I find so interesting is the price difference on young carvers versus established older carvers. It's like $150-$400 more per pipe and while the quality difference isn't always there the older Gus definitely carve almost ever piece of Meerschaum and are good about giving you longer bent stems. I don't like having to spend $20-$40 to get a 6" acrylic stem which doesn't fit a custom case.

Anyhow since I sold a pipe I decided to buy one of two pirates that I had been looking at by I. Baglan. His pipes when they get them at AKB or on SP sell for close to $400. That's crazy but he is skilled.

Anyhow I made my choice of pirate from 2 similar styles. I like this guy because his hat was Jolly Roger and he had just a mustache rather than mutton chops connecting to a mustache.

So my first Baglan. His Bacchus piles are epic. But I really like Bacchus pipes. My first luck getting one not listed as such is my absolute favorite to smoke though Sherlock is a close second. They all make me happy just to look at, which is why I want to carve on so much now.

Anyhow this is my pirate that should arrive next midweek. 






































And a photo of my pirate owl/harrier. It's colored with beeswax but is a treat to smoke. It was quite inexpensive but I would say Ali is a quality carver that will cost more in coming years. 








A very playful piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Well I put up some of my briars that I just don't smoke very often and sold one. It was the Savinelli Pipe of the Year for 1987. It was more of a nostalgic year for me. I think I smoked it twice. It was a rusticated Billiard that had a bit of bend on the stem but all the golden badges and box etc. I sold it to a guy for whom 1987 was also nostalgic.
> 
> Now as you've already guessed I have gone a "little" mental on acquiring figured Meerschaum pipes. I'm definitely going to carve my own. I'm very intrigued by them since I have started smoking them.
> 
> What I find so interesting is the price difference on young carvers versus established older carvers. It's like $150-$400 more per pipe and while the quality difference isn't always there the older Gus definitely carve almost ever piece of Meerschaum and are good about giving you longer bent stems. I don't like having to spend $20-$40 to get a 6" acrylic stem which doesn't fit a custom case.
> 
> Anyhow since I sold a pipe I decided to buy one of two pirates that I had been looking at by I. Baglan. His pipes when they get them at AKB or on SP sell for close to $400. That's crazy but he is skilled.
> 
> Anyhow I made my choice of pirate from 2 similar styles. I like this guy because his hat was Jolly Roger and he had just a mustache rather than mutton chops connecting to a mustache.
> 
> So my first Baglan. His Bacchus piles are epic. But I really like Bacchus pipes. My first luck getting one not listed as such is my absolute favorite to smoke though Sherlock is a close second. They all make me happy just to look at, which is why I want to carve on so much now.
> 
> Anyhow this is my pirate that should arrive next midweek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a photo of my pirate owl/harrier. It's colored with beeswax but is a treat to smoke. It was quite inexpensive but I would say Ali is a quality carver that will cost more in coming years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very playful piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave, those meerschaums are miniature works of art. I can see why you're enthused about them. :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thanks. I've been tracking Ramses II all the way from Turkey. It's taken as long as shipments from Europe are expected but it came with Turkish stamps and everything hand written. Very cool. The stem probably cost as much as I paid. My wife was here and is starting to worry.

Breaking it in now either the EEE blend.









While the snow just piles up but now the cold and wind is kicking in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Wow, Dave, that pirate is amazingly detailed! Nice pick!
And Ramses is a nice one as well!


----------



## Champagne InHand

The Ramses stem cost $40 of you buy a replacement. Shipping and the case probably cost $10-20. It’s the only Ramses II I have ever seen as I’ve been researching. So $40-$50 for the pipe head. A bargain. It’s dipped in beeswax so you have to be very careful lighting it. I’m sure the beeswax will melt in over time. I’m curious to see how it ages and what kind of patina it will develop over the years. 

As an arts and crafts guy I can’t wait to try to carve one of these. Maybe I’ll have to practice on a raw piece of Meerschaum so I don’t mess up the pipe but I’m looking forward to it when I’m finally awake enough to have some awake time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> The Ramses stem cost $40 of you buy a replacement. Shipping and the case probably cost $10-20. It's the only Ramses II I have ever seen as I've been researching. So $40-$50 for the pipe head. A bargain. It's dipped in beeswax so you have to be very careful lighting it. I'm sure the beeswax will melt in over time. I'm curious to see how it ages and what kind of patina it will develop over the years.
> 
> As an arts and crafts guy I can't wait to try to carve one of these. Maybe I'll have to practice on a raw piece of Meerschaum so I don't mess up the pipe but I'm looking forward to it when I'm finally awake enough to have some awake time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It'd be interesting to get a piece of meerschaum and play around with it, see how it carves. I've never carved faces or animals or anything like that, but I've carved designs in clay before it's been fired. Back in my college art classes days. I wonder if meerschaum is similar.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So is it just me? You want to stop acquiring more pipes, but now these carved Meers come out with a face of a person you would really like to puff on. AKB Hemingway pipe with stained hat!

Luckily it’s a bit to lush of a hat and his beard looks a bit Santa Claus-ish. 

I’ll be passing but I pretty much like fictional, mythological or pirate-related though I think they would sell a bunch of old fisherman with the rain cap, beard, mustache and pipe in mouth. But they probably know their market. 

Update on Odin. In his Valhalla regalia and looking of center to the right I find him hard to light up without worrying that I’m darkening his wings on the head. 

Pipes are probably as or more AD scary than cigars ever were. Luckily both age just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dave @Champagne InHand, unfortunately you're the only one with pipe acquisition disease. I stopped buying pipes about five pipes ago!:serious:


----------



## Dran

Yunz are bad influences... Whenever i think im done, you guys show me something else i need... Not even jumping on the meerschaum wagon

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Yunz are bad influences... Whenever i think im done, you guys show me something else i need... Not even jumping on the meerschaum wagon
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Hmm,,,, I've got one I'd be willing to sell, for cheap even!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Dave @Champagne InHand, unfortunately you're the only one with pipe acquisition disease. I stopped buying pipes about five pipes ago!:serious:


I'm selling unused to finance it. But I think I'm good for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Yunz are bad influences... Whenever i think im done, you guys show me something else i need... Not even jumping on the meerschaum wagon
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


(Watching my watch).....has a minute passed....and has looking at Meers....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Dran

Just browsing the menu! Not ordering! 1 and I'd be taking out a second mortgage

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well, my I. Baglan Caribbean Pirate Meerschaum came in today. This is the largest pipe I've ever seen. For comparison I have my first AKB Sherlock next to we will call him Roberts, and Bacchus which was my biggest before this. The storage case is gigantic. This is a large handful and not for clenching.

Crazy and somehow amazing at the same time.

Oh I'm not on Tapatalk. I need to switch over to photograph.

Let's see now if I can work my iPad.


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Well, my I. Baglan Caribbean Pirate Meerschaum came in today. This is the largest pipe I've ever seen. For comparison I have my first AKB Sherlock next to we will call him Roberts, and Bacchus which was my biggest before this. The storage case is gigantic. This is a large handful and not for clenching.
> 
> Crazy and somehow amazing at the same time.
> 
> Oh I'm not on Tapatalk. I need to switch over to photograph.
> 
> Let's see now if I can work my iPad.


For when you want to smoke a tin? That's huge! I like it!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Well, my I. Baglan Caribbean Pirate Meerschaum came in today. This is the largest pipe I've ever seen. For comparison I have my first AKB Sherlock next to we will call him Roberts, and Bacchus which was my biggest before this. The storage case is gigantic. This is a large handful and not for clenching.
> 
> Crazy and somehow amazing at the same time.
> 
> Oh I'm not on Tapatalk. I need to switch over to photograph.
> 
> Let's see now if I can work my iPad.


Spectacular! Any chance you can photo the pirate in your hand for perspective?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> Well, my I. Baglan Caribbean Pirate Meerschaum came in today. This is the largest pipe I've ever seen. For comparison I have my first AKB Sherlock next to we will call him Roberts, and Bacchus which was my biggest before this. The storage case is gigantic. This is a large handful and not for clenching.
> 
> Crazy and somehow amazing at the same time.
> 
> Oh I'm not on Tapatalk. I need to switch over to photograph.
> 
> Let's see now if I can work my iPad.


Nice! Load up 7 or 8 flakes and go for it!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Spectacular! Any chance you can photo the pirate in your hand for perspective?


This is a few pictures. Funny enough it's only 2.2" deep and 0.88" across. It's huge but not a massive bowl.
















Just to give you a size comparison to a Zippo lighter. Because it's Meerschaum, it's actually pretty light.

This is the back. The flower could be a tattoo on somebody's foot. 









You can see the signature on the top of the Meer buy the stem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> This is a few pictures. Funny enough it's only 2.2" deep and 0.88" across. It's huge but not a massive bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to give you a size comparison to a Zippo lighter. Because it's Meerschaum, it's actually pretty light.
> 
> This is the back. The flower could be a tattoo on somebody's foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the signature on the top of the Meer buy the stem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing is awesome. Smoke it enough times and you'll wake up one morning with a full pirates beard, gold teeth, and an eye patch.


----------



## Piper

Dave @Champagne InHand, that is a magnificent mitt-full of meerschaum. The fact that it's signed by the craftsman makes it even more special. I've been looking at meerschaum videos on YouTube. Fascinating!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Since we're on the topic of meers, I thought I'd share a care recommendation that I missed the first time around—namely, not to push a pipe cleaner too far into the bowl. Over time, the wire from the pipe cleaner can scratch the heel of the bowl. Actually, this might apply to briars too but, because meerschaum softens when it's damp, meerschaum pipes are particularly vulnerable.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So there are 2 Bacchus carved by I. Baglar on eBay, both vendors I have purchased from before. One from DE, Meerschaum Market and Pipesdepot out of PA.

I tried to haggle with Meerschaum Market but I could only get a price drop $10 (at first.). This pipe is beeswax dipped, really great looking, but just as huge as the Roberts pirate pipe, which is cool, but clearly doesn't fit on the pipe racks. While it is fun to smoke but don't plan on walking around too much.

The other Baglar Bacchus is coated but more white, Bacchus has a bit of some collar below his beard and it's less wide, but as tall. It was also listed $60 less.

After trying to work with the first dealer, I didn't think he would budge as he just knocked off $0.50 on my second counter offer. I wasn't really happy about that as I had hoped he would meet me somewhere in the middle or below. I re-evaluated and declined. I did write him a note reminding him that I have purchased 2 pipes from him, and I was sorry we couldn't make this work.

I ordered the second one. Both are signed as well. An hour later, the guy from Meerschaum Market came back, apologizing that he didn't recognize me as repeat customer and dropped the price the extra $9.50 I had asked for, but the decision was made.

Frankly my first Bacchus, Sherlock and the little Pirate Bird are by far my favorites to smoke. I've purchased spare stems for a few as short stems don't always work well enough but if they are too long this doesn't feel as good either.

I do like the big Bart Roberts (Black Bart, the real Dred Pirate Roberts) but it's not like you would take it with you and smoke it outdoors, as it's that huge. It's really smokeable art. The Ramses II is the same beeswax dip as the bigger, more expensive Bacchus and you really must be extra careful about how you light it as you can get black residue up near the bowl.

So while I was in awe of pipe number one's laugh and underside, I'm not at all disappointed, grabbing up the second Bacchus as it both beautiful, classic coloring for future patina and a practical, smokeable large size.

So here are some comparison pictures. I did really like the barrel bottom on the Bacchus I passed on. The guy asked if I could cancel my offer, but I just don't do business that way, plus the smoke-ability of the pipe I bought is much greater. I will show top views of both. The darker one is almost 3" wide compared with just a bit over 2".

Here we go. This is the one I purchased first:




















































This is the one I passed up. 
First the width, just for comparison:








A very hearty laugh captivated me, but that's what make each Bacchus special, much like the Sultans scorn in those Meers.








Then the very interesting barreled bottom.









I do really like the many grape clusters and grape leaves on the pipe I bought showing a bit what Bacchus is wearing. It makes it very different from my first. Plus a very different laugh. Again this is signed just like Roberts. I wish my Sherlock was signed. I'll have to inspect it more thoroughly. My Pirate bird by Ali is signed. That makes it pretty cool in my book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Since we're on the topic of meers, I thought I'd share a care recommendation that I missed the first time around-namely, not to push a pipe cleaner too far into the bowl. Over time, the wire from the pipe cleaner can scratch the heel of the bowl. Actually, this might apply to briars too but, because meerschaum softens when it's damp, meerschaum pipes are particularly vulnerable.


Very true. Best to do when the pipe is slightly warm so you don't have to dig around. The stems can just pull out with gentle pulling, or you can carefully unscrew them, but it's easy to over tighten. This being much like a ceramic attached with a Teflon type holder. The tube connecting is ceramic and can break so you pull it gently and straight.

I'm good now. I had stated that I was going to get an I. Baglar carved Bacchus. Now to just enjoy them. I'll need to improvise a different type of pipe stand for the bigger pipes, when smoking them. Luckily they still have chambers 2" and .8" across or you would need a whole tin. Lol.

Oh. I wanted to say I tried to watch almost every Meerschaum video on YouTube I could find. Unfortunately most are worthless minus 2-3. Most are just showing a pipe and stating what Meerschaum is. Only one really has a guy with a good sized collection that tells you not to baby them. Don't worry about touching them. It all works out in the end with individual patina. Too many older estate pipes (for sale) are scrubbed down and they look wrong. They look like they were pulled from somebody's garden soil.

It's fun to have a Meer collection as well as the briar collection. I definitely caught the Meer big as they remind me of fine art, but I have the carvings I've planned on.

Another great thing about the Meerschaum is that most have the exact same smoking characteristics, unless you get a pipe made from crushed/pressed Meer, rather than a solid carved piece.

Every one of my briars seem different. Some better with different tobacco as well as draw. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Oh. I wanted to say I tried to watch almost every Meerschaum video on YouTube I could find. Unfortunately most are worthless minus 2-3. Most are just showing a pipe and stating what Meerschaum is. Only one really has a guy with a good sized collection that tells you not to baby them. Don't worry about touching them. It all works out in the end with individual patina.


Hmmm.... I wonder if there's some polymath out there who could do a meerschaum YouTube channel.... It would have to be someone who knows a lot about a lot of things, is a quick study, goes into depth, gets passionate and is a great explainer. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Madderduro

had to share this one with fellow pipers....I saw this hideous pipe online and distinctly remember it because imo its one of the most butt ugly pipes that's ever burned my retinas...so my dear lovely woman was kind enough to get me a pipe out of the blue...smokingpipes box...ok good sign...pull the pouch out its a nording and I can see the white stem and I'm thinking hhmmm nording with a white stem what is this...out of the pouch and live and in person the most gaudy travesty to terrorize the surface of a stummel...its even oversized too oh the humanity...after some shared gut wrenching laughter I'm now the bewildered owner of a new nording...its the thought that counts god love her...hopefully its a good smoker...I'll just have to keep my eyes closed while puffing


----------



## Peapaw

Madderduro said:


> had to share this one with fellow pipers....I saw this hideous pipe online and distinctly remember it because imo its one of the most butt ugly pipes that's ever burned my retinas...so my dear lovely woman was kind enough to get me a pipe out of the blue...smokingpipes box...ok good sign...pull the pouch out its a nording and I can see the white stem and I'm thinking hhmmm nording with a white stem what is this...out of the pouch and live and in person the most gaudy travesty to terrorize the surface of a stummel...its even oversized too oh the humanity...after some shared gut wrenching laughter I'm now the bewildered owner of a new nording...its the thought that counts god love her...hopefully its a good smoker...I'll just have to keep my eyes closed while puffing
> View attachment 237638
> View attachment 237640
> View attachment 237642


Oh my lord. I was going to jokingly say that I liked it and what was wrong with it.......

But then the pictures finished loading and I just can't.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ScottyB

Madderduro said:


> had to share this one with fellow pipers....I saw this hideous pipe online and distinctly remember it because imo its one of the most butt ugly pipes that's ever burned my retinas...so my dear lovely woman was kind enough to get me a pipe out of the blue...smokingpipes box...ok good sign...pull the pouch out its a nording and I can see the white stem and I'm thinking hhmmm nording with a white stem what is this...out of the pouch and live and in person the most gaudy travesty to terrorize the surface of a stummel...its even oversized too oh the humanity...after some shared gut wrenching laughter I'm now the bewildered owner of a new nording...its the thought that counts god love her...hopefully its a good smoker...I'll just have to keep my eyes closed while puffing
> View attachment 237638
> View attachment 237640
> View attachment 237642


Wow. just. wow.


----------



## UBC03

ScottyB said:


> Wow. just. wow.


Exactly

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thanks for the words David, but I’m not a vlogger in any way. Too many vitriol comments allowed on YouTube. I know the pipers are pretty good but picking up trolls and such isn’t worth it. 

On the pipe that’s ugly. Somehow I don’t get pictures on my mobile devices 

I’ll have to crank up the computer later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Madderduro said:


> had to share this one with fellow pipers....I saw this hideous pipe online and distinctly remember it because imo its one of the most butt ugly pipes that's ever burned my retinas...so my dear lovely woman was kind enough to get me a pipe out of the blue...smokingpipes box...ok good sign...pull the pouch out its a nording and I can see the white stem and I'm thinking hhmmm nording with a white stem what is this...out of the pouch and live and in person the most gaudy travesty to terrorize the surface of a stummel...its even oversized too oh the humanity...after some shared gut wrenching laughter I'm now the bewildered owner of a new nording...its the thought that counts god love her...hopefully its a good smoker...I'll just have to keep my eyes closed while puffing
> View attachment 237638
> View attachment 237640
> View attachment 237642


Apparently someone misunderstood the meaning of a "poker" pipe.

I bet @Sid.Stavros could make a beautiful swan out that ugly duckling.


----------



## UBC03

Madderduro said:


> had to share this one with fellow pipers....I saw this hideous pipe online and distinctly remember it because imo its one of the most butt ugly pipes that's ever burned my retinas...so my dear lovely woman was kind enough to get me a pipe out of the blue...smokingpipes box...ok good sign...pull the pouch out its a nording and I can see the white stem and I'm thinking hhmmm nording with a white stem what is this...out of the pouch and live and in person the most gaudy travesty to terrorize the surface of a stummel...its even oversized too oh the humanity...after some shared gut wrenching laughter I'm now the bewildered owner of a new nording...its the thought that counts god love her...hopefully its a good smoker...I'll just have to keep my eyes closed while puffing
> View attachment 237638
> View attachment 237640
> View attachment 237642


Whatcha gonna do. It's a gift from the wife.

Plus if you remove the paint, there's no telling what's underneath. From my experience , it's usually not good. Almost all the painted pipes, I stripped, had lots of filler. It's alot cheaper for the company to paint a pipe than start all over again.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Madderduro said:


> had to share this one with fellow pipers....I saw this hideous pipe online and distinctly remember it because imo its one of the most butt ugly pipes that's ever burned my retinas...so my dear lovely woman was kind enough to get me a pipe out of the blue...smokingpipes box...ok good sign...pull the pouch out its a nording and I can see the white stem and I'm thinking hhmmm nording with a white stem what is this...out of the pouch and live and in person the most gaudy travesty to terrorize the surface of a stummel...its even oversized too oh the humanity...after some shared gut wrenching laughter I'm now the bewildered owner of a new nording...its the thought that counts god love her...hopefully its a good smoker...I'll just have to keep my eyes closed while puffing
> View attachment 237638
> View attachment 237640
> View attachment 237642


There are no words....I fold.


----------



## Dran

TexaSmoke said:


> There are no words....I fold.











Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Well, I have to start with an apology for laughing my azzoff! And a thank you for that! 
It’s a Nording so at least you know it will smoke great! 
Maybe break it out at the Friday night poker game!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a couple lbs of GH&CO show up today :whoo:







Curly Cut Deluxe 
Happy Brown Bogie 
Conniston Cut Plug


----------



## Hickorynut

@Madderduro Wth!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Madderduro said:


> had to share this one with fellow pipers....I saw this hideous pipe online and distinctly remember it because imo its one of the most butt ugly pipes that's ever burned my retinas...so my dear lovely woman was kind enough to get me a pipe out of the blue...smokingpipes box...ok good sign...pull the pouch out its a nording and I can see the white stem and I'm thinking hhmmm nording with a white stem what is this...out of the pouch and live and in person the most gaudy travesty to terrorize the surface of a stummel...its even oversized too oh the humanity...after some shared gut wrenching laughter I'm now the bewildered owner of a new nording...its the thought that counts god love her...hopefully its a good smoker...I'll just have to keep my eyes closed while puffing


I dunno...I like it. It's like if Cousin Eddie from the movie "Vacation" was a pipe.


----------



## Jankjr

Latest local acquisitions. Peter Stokkebye LNF and LBF in the jars. Looking for bulk VaPer's to age for long term enjoyment.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jankjr said:


> Latest local acquisitions. Peter Stokkebye LNF and LBF in the jars. Looking for bulk VaPer's to age for long term enjoyment.


The Stokkebye and the Escudo will age very well, the LBF changes a lot, I've got some that's going on five years, it just seems to get better and better.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> The Stokkebye and the Escudo will age very well, the LBF changes a lot, I've got some that's going on five years, it just seems to get better and better.


^^^^This!


----------



## Hickorynut

I was on fleabay lookin' for Meers....honest!

But I could not pass up these Road Town beauties....and got em for a song...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I was on fleabay lookin' for Meers....honest!
> 
> But I could not pass up these Road Town beauties....and got em for a song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


A pair of great looking pipes for sure! :vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Haha! I was eyeballing that set. Spent some money on cigars instead!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dran said:


> Haha! I was eyeballing that set. Spent some money on cigars instead!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Boo! Of course now that you live in the warm area where you can smoke cigars more often, so we will give you a pass.

My I. Baglan Bacchus showed in the mail. It's stunning. It is big however, and like it's wide pirate counterpart will end up sitting in its case while unsmoked.
























Baglan is no doubt a genius and most talented carver, but I almost feel like casing this in plexiglass and putting it down with my wine cellar.

I'm starting to appreciate Meerschaum not only as a piping medium, but it's a very cool mineral. I like sculptures, but I've really only studied and viewed wood, marble and bronze as well as the terra-cotta warriors of China.

I will buy a chunk of this for practice much as I bought a good piece of basswood, hoping to carve out something like my great grandfather did for his kids that was passed on down through the generations to admire. He made 3 that my dad had. Nothing but a carving knife. No sand paper. Of course my wife has put it away somewhere as she put out holiday stuff. We do have an olive wood nativity set my mom bought in Palestine.

Anyhow I'm anxious how to carve Meerschaum. Now more for art's sake.

BTW, I forgot to mention ivory, but because of the mass killings of ivory bearing animals, I just don't want to acknowledge this as a valid material any longer for sculpture.

We all appreciate how much work goes into Briar but modern power equipment is used even by the small guys. Not that it's not stuff of beauty. I will read more on Meerschaum. Also my gal-pal from college, who paired off to graduate is married to a sculptor that runs a bronze foundry. Pretty cool stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Haha! I was eyeballing that set. Spent some money on cigars instead!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


You didn't get many cigars....I assure you. These sold for less than most MM cobs...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

Champagne InHand said:


> Boo! Of course now that you live in the warm area where you can smoke cigars more often, so we will give you a pass.


Not yet my friend! I wish, but I'm stuck in the north for 1 more go round. I have just found my comfort zone with cigars and stocking up on thing that fall between the navigational beacons!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I have done some searching and reading. The best place for me to find Merrschaum is going to be tough. Vermont Meerschaum has some not cut chunks. But reading this frat article, which is a bit sad as well, says most Meerschaum of good carving quality comes in potato sized chunks and it turns colors when wet.

Anyhow I thought you might want to read this quick Washington Post reporters article. It's from back in 2011.

Apparently the Japanese used to love smoking pipes carved as Geishas. So more shapes than anything imaginable but Turkey blocked the sale of uncarved Meerschaum a long while back but it has some pretty cool qualities other than just for sculpture.

Here is the link: https://www.vagabondjourney.com/meerschaum-pipe-carving-another-art-fading-into-history/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I can't remember who it was that wanted a Sea Captain Meer. I saw one. Not small or inexpensive but pretty cool. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> I was on fleabay lookin' for Meers....honest!
> 
> But I could not pass up these Road Town beauties....and got em for a song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Those are two beautiful pipes. Dare I say that they're princes?:wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Those are two beautiful pipes. Dare I say that they're princes?:wink2:


Naw...we cheap...they more like paupers...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

"Forever" stems for my cobs... "Needed" them after i found out they existed!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Champagne InHand said:


> I can't remember who it was that wanted a Sea Captain Meer. I saw one. Not small or inexpensive but pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome looking pipe. Looks like Tom Hanks in castaway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I was able to get a tin of Esoterica Pembroke and Margate. I also purchased 3 tins of Motto Dolce as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> "Forever" stems for my cobs... "Needed" them after i found out they existed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Nice! I really like mine, makes a world of difference to me!


----------



## watchingsmoke

*Falcon no 24*

Had this Falcon pipe for a few days and I am really pleased with it. Its a lovely shape to hold,and light weight too. Easy to clench and smokes like a dream. It came with a 6mm filter but that is well and truly used up now! 
Pipes are so photogenic aren't they? I keep placing it down and thinking what a picture it makes resting up against something!


----------



## JohnBrody15

watchingsmoke said:


> Had this Falcon pipe for a few days and I am really pleased with it. Its a lovely shape to hold,and light weight too. Easy to clench and smokes like a dream. It came with a 6mm filter but that is well and truly used up now!
> Pipes are so photogenic aren't they? I keep placing it down and thinking what a picture it makes resting up against something!


The fact that it's set against an old candle holder is nice too. It paints the picture of a simpler time, puffing on a pipe by candle light.


----------



## Dran

Cheapest shipping option $3.99 3 day turnaround... I usually pay the 10.99 for express shipping and wait 5-6 days.... Lesson learned. Jarred and shelved.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dran said:


> Cheapest shipping option $3.99 3 day turnaround... I usually pay the 10.99 for express shipping and wait 5-6 days.... Lesson learned. Jarred and shelved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


You could have left these in the tin. It's weird how Esoterica has so many different tin shapes. I have had larger rectangles, my trade with OneStrangeOne were micro sized rectangles as well and now circular. As long as they keep packing them with 2 full ounces that's all good. I kind of like the micro sized tins. Easy to store, but probably easier to forget.

Mine should be here Tuesday. I never pay for upgraded shipping. If you are on the Eastern half of the USA, P&C gets there quick. So does SP, usually but handling time can be delayed. Congrats on the purchase.

Thanks for the heads up on the tins being there. I put requests for notices on out of stock blends. Hopefully I'll get a heads up email some time down the road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Harder to hide from the wife if i leave it in the tins.... Just another jar on the shelf, which she doesn't track, but a new tin... She notices

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Dran said:


> Harder to hide from the wife if i leave it in the tins.... Just another jar on the shelf, which she doesn't track, but a new tin... She notices
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Got a tool cabinet? Great place for tins. Unless the wife's a handyman, she'll never look there.

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Sad to say she is... And the tools get more use from her than me, partly because of the schedule i work, and partly because im a not-so-handy man.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Dran said:


> Cheapest shipping option $3.99 3 day turnaround... I usually pay the 10.99 for express shipping and wait 5-6 days.... Lesson learned. Jarred and shelved.[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Mine showed up 1 tin light:vs_mad:

Called support and they said sorry for your luck sir. At least I can try Dorchester to see what the fuss is about regarding Esoterica. Additionally, my Rattray's Marlin Flake and Old Gowrie 100gm tins arrived last Friday. Time to get busy!


----------



## Dran

Jankjr said:


> Mine showed up 1 tin light:vs_mad:
> 
> Called support and they said sorry for your luck sir. At least I can try Dorchester to see what the fuss is about regarding Esoterica. Additionally, my Rattray's Marlin Flake and Old Gowrie 100gm tins arrived last Friday. Time to get busy!


One would hope what they actually said is, "we are out of that for the foreseeable future, here's a refund" at the very least, and wishful thinking, "heres a half off coupon to apply your credit towards." The blends i jave tried have all... Both been pretty good. But i think a lot of the hype comes from the EZ style limited batch releases.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingsmoke

JohnBrody15 said:


> watchingsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had this Falcon pipe for a few days and I am really pleased with it. Its a lovely shape to hold,and light weight too. Easy to clench and smokes like a dream. It came with a 6mm filter but that is well and truly used up now!
> Pipes are so photogenic aren't they? I keep placing it down and thinking what a picture it makes resting up against something!
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that it's set against an old candle holder is nice too. It paints the picture of a simpler time, puffing on a pipe by candle light.
Click to expand...

Yes I agree in fact that is something I enjoy especially with a nice cup of tea to go with it!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> One would hope what they actually said is, "we are out of that for the foreseeable future, here's a refund" at the very least, and wishful thinking, "heres a half off coupon to apply your credit towards." The blends i jave tried have all... Both been pretty good. But i think a lot of the hype comes from the EZ style limited batch releases.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


On the limited release I totally agree. Of the esoterica blends I've smoked, only Pembroke is something that I would consider as a regular smoke.. that stuff is tasty!! I still have a couple blends to try, but I'm in no real hurry.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Alrightdriver said:


> On the limited release I totally agree. Of the esoterica blends I've smoked, only Pembroke is something that I would consider as a regular smoke.. that stuff is tasty!! I still have a couple blends to try, but I'm in no real hurry.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


You get used to Pembroke then Penzance becomes quite special with some time on it. The same can be said of And for to bed. At first I thought I could taste a little Redmsn plug in it which turned me off a bit. Not that I didn't like plug once upon a time, when fishing but I preferred Levi Garrett. Still I don't really want to be smoking a tobacco that tastes like chew.

As it's dried and adjusted to its jar, o don't mind pulling some dried shag and trying it in different pipes. I seem to like it best in the bigger briars and not packed super tight, but not loses either. I can say Esoterica's that I've grown to enjoy are for sipping. They last a good long time and are quite pleasant.

I forget my draw once in awhile. It's probably my major gripe against 965 as it's too easy to smoke it fast and it burns really quickly. Now I know it's a Scottish blend, I'm going to order some Wilke that's specifically Scottish. They use it in many of their blends. I want to compare.

Wilke is pricey stuff even in bulk. Knowing it's a one or two person operation let's me buy from them and enjoy speaking with the owner. They also have a trove of aged stuff including Dunhill.

But for now I'm done. I bought some watch stuff so I'm in a moratorium corner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tobacco came today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Sad to say she is... And the tools get more use from her than me, partly because of the schedule i work, and partly because im a not-so-handy man.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


But you're handi-capable....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

I can so manual labor with a desirable outcome... It just takes me 3× longer than it should

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I didn’t consider myself handy though I could work on cars or motorcycles. When we moved here, I learned a lot from my FIL. I built my wine storage room all by myself after some reading. Then my wife thought I could finish the basement if she paid a guy to frame it. Of course that’s actually the easy part. It’s the drywall that’s terrible. I’m not a fan of painting either but I’ll do it in a pinch. 

I realized my dad just played dumb about doing all that DIY stuff inside the house and if it had to be done he would mean a bit and hire out for it. I’m beginning to think he was into something now, but the cats out of the bag. The FIL and I did hard wood floors in the great room and one of the bedrooms. That’s not as hard as it looks if you have the right tools. 

But still play dumb as long as you can. As for storage, buy those black collapsible crates or just another large tupperdore. My wife doesn’t look into the cigars, so my tin storage looks like just another cigar tupperdor. The bulk stuff goes into a Rubbermaid bin that’s supposed to be a mobile file storage. My wife loves Rubbermaid, Tupperware any kind of storage that stacks or can be placed out of sight. She wouldn’t believe the stuff I have packed under my side of the bed or in my part of the closet as long as it’s in something else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike t

Got me a Savinelli Autograph 5 from the bay for a steal. Ill get pics up when i get it here and get her cleaned up


----------



## Alrightdriver

Not sure where else to put this, but it seems they finally got their site up and running. Never used them, but have seen pics.

https://www.clarkpiperepair.com/

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Not sure where else to put this, but it seems they finally got their site up and running. Never used them, but have seen pics.
> 
> https://www.clarkpiperepair.com/
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting this Nick. It's just great for us pipe smokers that there are craftsmen offering their services to keep our prized pipes at their prime. :vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Thanks for posting this Nick. It's just great for us pipe smokers that there are craftsmen offering their services to keep our prized pipes at their prime. :vs_cool:


I don't know much about the guy, but the pics I saw looked good, and his price list seems pretty reasonable... That and I know I've seen a few times people were looking for someone that did repair work.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Picked up this rack, a white Dr. grabow and a Volterra (Italy) for $30 at a flea market. I have no earthly idea if that is a decent price? I haven't looked into the volterra at all, never heard of of it before. Someone tell me I spent to much if I did so I know for next time. They seem like pretty decent shape.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Not a bad deal at all!


----------



## Champagne InHand

restomod said:


> Picked up this rack, a white Dr. grabow and a Volterra (Italy) for $30 at a flea market. I have no earthly idea if that is a decent price? I haven't looked into the volterra at all, never heard of of it before. Someone tell me I spent to much if I did so I know for next time. They seem like pretty decent shape.


That's a nice rack worth the $30 alone.

As for repairs Piper referred me to Mike Myers in MI. He does tremendous work at reasonable prices considering what you want done. Fixing up my scorched Rhodesian and the fact that I stripped the finish by mistake, I thought $25 was a bargain. The pipe is like new and I was thoroughly impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Stockpiling and trying some new stuff!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Stockpiling and trying some new stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Joe, that's a sweet selection of blends you have there! It's amazing how quickly you can accumulate a supply of tobacco that will last you twenty years! :smile2:


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> Joe, that's a sweet selection of blends you have there! It's amazing how quickly you can accumulate a supply of tobacco that will last you twenty years! :smile2:


Hopefully not quite that long... But i need to reel in the TAD/CAD/PAD. Lol. The wife is gonna hang me!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I think if weighed my cigars still outweigh my pipe tobacco but really I probably have enough of both as well as wine to last a lifetime of I was to limit my piping to 3-4 bowls per day, or 2-4 cigars per week including a few binge days. Wine is the same story. Of course that’s almost all gran cru stuff that’s aging but I hope I don’t have the diabetes before I can enjoy the sweet dessert wines. 

I really don’t drink much hard liquor, but that’s always easy to come by 

With Pipe Tobacco you just never know seeing so many companies shutting their doors for good. Many cigars are like vintage wine. Very different from one year to the next. I’ve passed the stuff that’s “meh,” to my son as he just smoked them without any appreciation. I don’t drink with him for the same reasons. He’s a gulper. 

I did order a tin of 3.5 oz of HH Latakia flake. I’ll always buy some of the hard to come by stuff like Esoterica too. I was going through my Bulk and found some McClelland that I didn’t realize I had. Glad I bought that stuff, like the Dunhill when I could. I have one Frogmorton in the cellar left. It can sit for a while with the Pembroke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

restomod said:


> Picked up this rack, a white Dr. grabow and a Volterra (Italy) for $30 at a flea market. I have no earthly idea if that is a decent price? I haven't looked into the volterra at all, never heard of of it before. Someone tell me I spent to much if I did so I know for next time. They seem like pretty decent shape.


That pipe rest and the Rhodesian for 30 is a good deal, so I think you did fine.


----------



## Piper

I thought I had all the pipes I needed but, apparently, I was wrong. I decided to treat myself to a 1982 Castello collection greatline. I know, I know: it won't smoke any better than a sea rock but it is an extraordinarily beautiful pipe and, I have to say, it does smoke incredibly well. I could probably live inside the bowl it's so large but, for all its size and weight, the pipe is very well balanced and can even be clenched.:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> I thought I had all the pipes I needed but, apparently, I was wrong. I decided to treat myself to a 1982 Castello collection greatline. I know, I know: it won't smoke any better than a sea rock but it is an extraordinarily beautiful pipe and, I have to say, it does smoke incredibly well. I could probably live inside the bowl it's so large but, for all its size and weight, the pipe is very well balanced and can even be clenched.:smile2:


She's a beaut! And I think the appropriate enabler response is, "you'll never have all the pipes you need.":grin2:


----------



## mike t

Just got me 2 tons of Mac Baren latakia blend, a tin of Stockton, a tin of original choice a tin of club blend, and a tin of HH vintage Syrian and 2 packs of pipe cleaners for less than 2 Jackson's.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

mike t said:


> Just got me 2 tons of Mac Baren latakia blend, a tin of Stockton, a tin of original choice a tin of club blend, and a tin of HH vintage Syrian and 2 packs of pipe cleaners for less than 2 Jackson's.


Don't know about the rest of y'all but I wanna see a pic of the two tons of Mac Baron :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Don't know about the rest of y'all but I wanna see a pic of the two tons of Mac Baron :vs_laugh:


Beat me to that one.... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Beat me to that one....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


My question is what exactly does that break down to per ounce? That's a steal 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

My first Meer, a new lighter, and 8oz of more baccy goodness :grin2:


----------



## Matt_21

Gumby-cr said:


> My first Meer, a new lighter, and 8oz of more baccy goodness :grin2:


Beautiful pipe!
I love the shape. And the stem.


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> My first Meer, a new lighter, and 8oz of more baccy goodness :grin2:


I don't comment on this stuff much but damn that's a sharp looking pipe.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

UBC03 said:


> I don't comment on this stuff much but damn that's a sharp looking pipe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I've actually been looking at a Meer for over six months now and well that one just called out to me. It was reasonably priced too which helped :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> My first Meer, a new lighter, and 8oz of more baccy goodness :grin2:


Beautiful pipe! Love the stem!


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> My first Meer, a new lighter, and 8oz of more baccy goodness :grin2:


Woah horsey! Nice!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Gumby-cr said:


> My first Meer, a new lighter, and 8oz of more baccy goodness :grin2:


You gotta show us the maiden voyage of both meer and Maltese.:smile2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Piper said:


> You gotta show us the maiden voyage of both meer and Maltese.:smile2:


I've smoked Maltese a few times already which is why i got an 8oz to cellar (plus it seems to be out of stock often). Sorry all here as I really haven't been piping lately. I've been on a cigar kick lately. More aging time for my pipe tobacco right?


----------



## Piper

Took advantage of a TP sale to purchase a Neal Yarm magnetic stand for my two extra-large dublins, and two English blends from Davidoff to qualify for free shipping.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A few 7 year old tins!


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Took advantage of a TP sale to purchase a Neal Yarm magnetic stand for my two extra-large dublins, and two English blends from Davidoff to qualify for free shipping.


David...how's it work?!


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> David...how's it work?!


The magnetic stand works reasonably well. There is no danger of the pipes falling off the stand but it takes a little doing to keep the stems from falling to the side. I lean the stems at a nice angle against a wooden pipe rack I have behind them. When you get the pipes balanced on the stand, however, they really do look good.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> The magnetic stand works reasonably well. There is no danger of the pipes falling off the stand but it takes a little doing to keep the stems from falling to the side. I lean the stems at a nice angle against a wooden pipe rack I have behind them. When you get the pipes balanced on the stand, however, they really do look good.


Excellent!
And you just put the ball in the tobacco chamber and that holds it to a magnet in the wooden stand?


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> Excellent!
> And you just put the ball in the tobacco chamber and that holds it to a magnet in the wooden stand?


Exactly! The steel ball is small but the magnet is very powerful. Some of these magnetic stands are very beautiful and very expensive. And some can hold many pipes. I think they would look very cool, especially for pipes that have a rounded stummel and can hold almost any position. My big Castello has an almost pointed heel (like an actual heel!), which makes it hard to balance except in a fully vertical position. I think this could be another fun woodworking project for you Matt. :smile2:


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Exactly! The steel ball is small but the magnet is very powerful. Some of these magnetic stands are very beautiful and very expensive. And some can hold many pipes. I think they would look very cool, especially for pipes that have a rounded stummel and can hold almost any position. My big Castello has an almost pointed heel (like an actual heel!), which makes it hard to balance except in a fully vertical position. I think this could be another fun woodworking project for you Matt. :smile2:


I just know I'd lose the balls. or they'd be taken by one of the kids...and lost but, it is a really cool idea.


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> I just know I'd lose the balls. or they'd be taken by one of the kids...and lost but, it is a really cool idea.


As long as the kids don't mistake the steel balls for chewing gum, you're probably safe!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Exactly! The steel ball is small but the magnet is very powerful. Some of these magnetic stands are very beautiful and very expensive. And some can hold many pipes. I think they would look very cool, especially for pipes that have a rounded stummel and can hold almost any position. My big Castello has an almost pointed heel (like an actual heel!), which makes it hard to balance except in a fully vertical position. I think this could be another fun woodworking project for you Matt. :smile2:


Do not get your automatic watch anywhere near these magnets or your timing will speed up like mad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Do not get your automatic watch anywhere near these magnets or your timing will speed up like mad.


Hope not Dave. I'm planning to send it in your direction tomorrow!


----------



## Dran

Probably wont get this till late next week, but i got a $20 Falcon from the bay! As well as some of the dry rings and a second bowl. If i like the way it smokes, I'll probably splutge and get a Weibe radiator when the tax return come back.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dran said:


> Probably wont get this till late next week, but i got a $20 Falcon from the bay! As well as some of the dry rings and a second bowl. If i like the way it smokes, I'll probably splutge and get a Weibe radiator when the tax return come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Bizarre looking, but if it smokes nice how can you go wrong for $20.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Probably wont get this till late next week, but i got a $20 Falcon from the bay! As well as some of the dry rings and a second bowl. If i like the way it smokes, I'll probably splutge and get a Weibe radiator when the tax return come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Nice! I've got one of the Grabow Vikings around here somewhere, unfortunately the bowl is stripped out, I looked a couple of times for a replacement bowl but apparently it's easier to score some Penzance or Rattray's than a replacement.


----------



## Hickorynut

I picked up a Yelo-Bole Aerograte last year, but haven't had the heart to light it up. Also have been wanting to try Falcon with a meerschaum bowl. Dangit. @Dran!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

The pupil becomes the master!! If only for a fleeting moment!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

My youngest had a hockey tournament so I got up near the city this weekend. Hit the local pipe shop and picked up a few tins that look well aged! I like collecting them and I am pretty sure the price tag was from when they were new and didn't reflect all the tax laws that happened since they have been on the shelf. I don't know if grabbing super aged looking tin is good or bad but thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## Piper

restomod said:


> My youngest had a hockey tournament so I got up near the city this weekend. Hit the local pipe shop and picked up a few tins that look well aged! I like collecting them and I am pretty sure the price tag was from when they were new and didn't reflect all the tax laws that happened since they have been on the shelf. I don't know if grabbing super aged looking tin is good or bad but thought it was worth a shot.


Interesting blends. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Dran

The dry rings and extra bowl I ordered for the falcon beat the pipe here.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

restomod said:


> My youngest had a hockey tournament so I got up near the city this weekend. Hit the local pipe shop and picked up a few tins that look well aged! I like collecting them and I am pretty sure the price tag was from when they were new and didn't reflect all the tax laws that happened since they have been on the shelf. I don't know if grabbing super aged looking tin is good or bad but thought it was worth a shot.


Awesome. Is there tobacco in those tins or just antique tins? Cool either way. If there's tobacco in them, is that like a pipe tobacco equivalent to a barn find?!


----------



## Dran

Got my aged tins in from @Deuce Da Masta, and my Falcon came in yesterday!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> Got my aged tins in from @Deuce Da Masta, and my Falcon came in yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I've seen deals here and there on the falcon pipes. They seem pretty cool. How do they smoke though?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I'll let you know in a little bit, but dry draw seems a little tight. Got some Key Largo rubbed out and drying a bit to break her in. 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

JohnBrody15 said:


> Awesome. Is there tobacco in those tins or just antique tins? Cool either way. If there's tobacco in them, is that like a pipe tobacco equivalent to a barn find?!


Oh yeah they were both unopened tins with tobacco! I cracked the Cream Flake and it looks great, very moist so will need to dry out a bit.


----------



## JohnBrody15

restomod said:


> Oh yeah they were both unopened tins with tobacco! I cracked the Cream Flake and it looks great, very moist so will need to dry out a bit.


Enjoy. That's a pretty cool pick up.

@Dran, how cool is the smoke is what I want to know:smile2:


----------



## Dran

Dont know.... Couldnt get anything other than a cleaner to pass... You'd think if a pipe cleaner goes through, smome could make the trip...

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dran said:


> Dont know.... Couldnt get anything other than a cleaner to pass... You'd think if a pipe cleaner goes through, smome could make the trip...
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Just checking, but is the draw tight without tobacco in it? So it's not the packing?


----------



## Dran

Thats the case. Gonna have to see if i can get it apart without causing damage!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

If a pipe cleaner passes all the way through I wonder if there is a leak in the system? Much like what is experienced with briar when there isn't a tight seal between the mortise and tenon?


----------



## Dran

Jankjr said:


> If a pipe cleaner passes all the way through I wonder if there is a leak in the system? Much like what is experienced with briar when there isn't a tight seal between the mortise and tenon?


Nah, its NO air not a ton of air but no smoke... Think it's a clog, when i put heat to it it may have shifted and caused a blockage.. Cleaner wont even pass now.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Adding some aged tobacco to the cellar!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jankjr said:


> Adding some aged tobacco to the cellar!


Nice!


----------



## Piper

Jankjr said:


> Adding some aged tobacco to the cellar!


_Very_ nice!


----------



## Dran

H Weibe stubby bent radiator! I can already taste the toxins @Champagne InHand! Just kidding brother! You harass the ones you care about!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mmm, aluminum yum yum &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397; &#55357;&#56860;
That’s a tall azz bowl! Meer lined? Nice!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dran said:


> H Weibe stubby bent radiator! I can already taste the toxins @Champagne InHand! Just kidding brother! You harass the ones you care about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I feel like I should be poo pooing that pipe because it's "non traditional" but, I gotta say, they're pretty cool looking. And I like the whole idea behind them. Enjoy and report your findings!


----------



## Piper

@Dran, that Weibe radiator is literally a machine for smoking tobacco (and presumably other things). It would be interesting to see how the same blend tastes in your radiator vs a cob vs a briar. I'm betting there _is_ a difference among the various pipes, although which one is better at extracting flavor from the tobacco I couldn't predict.


----------



## Jankjr

@Dran, is the bowl Meerschaum lined?


----------



## Dran

Nope, all briar bowl, stainless steel carburetor, aluminium stem, and plastic mouthpiece.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

An eight dollar toothbrush holder from Lowes works pretty good for a pipe holder :grin2:I'm going to have to pick up a few more next time I go there.


----------



## Jankjr

Decent additions to the cellar! SG Grousemoor was a Mistake on my part... I meant to order Golden Glow. I'll have to try it out in a cob to see if it works for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jankjr said:


> Decent additions to the cellar! SG Grousemoor was a Mistake on my part... I meant to order Golden Glow. I'll have to try it out in a cob to see if it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Cabbies and SJ are favorite's of mine, I haven't tried the Grousemoor,,, i here it's,,, interesting


----------



## Jankjr

OneStrangeOne said:


> The Cabbies and SJ are favorite's of mine, I haven't tried the Grousemoor,,, i here it's,,, interesting


I grabbed the Cabbie's and SJF based on comments from you in past threads. grabbed the other stuff to try and determine if I'll purchase again on the next drop.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had 5 tins of Ashton Artisans blend and 3 Sam Gawith Commonwealth Full strength mixture come in. 

I’ve never had the Gawith. Sounded good. VAs and Lat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Jankjr said:


> Decent additions to the cellar! SG Grousemoor was a Mistake on my part... I meant to order Golden Glow. I'll have to try it out in a cob to see if it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SJF is one of the best VA/Per's IMO.


----------



## cory1984

Got a couple MM Morgans in the mail this morning, can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Found this earlier today out and about. Been looking for it online for awhile and I always miss it when it's restocked :grin2:


----------



## Jankjr

Gumby-cr said:


> Been looking for it online for awhile and I always miss it when it's restocked


That is on my list too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Told a friend I love HBS and was gifted a few ounces each of of HBS and Old Joe Krantz, as well as the ounce each of Boswell burly blends.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Told a friend I love HBS and was gifted a few ounces each of of HBS and Old Joe Krantz, as well as the ounce each of Boswell burly blends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Careful....OJK is a gateway drug to Haunted Bookshop...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

Ha! I went the wrong way then!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

This came from TP yesterday.


----------



## Jankjr

Piper said:


> This came from TP yesterday.


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

CB Sampler showed up today


----------



## Madderduro

took a trip to boswells today....went a tad overboard but that'll happen when u walk into that shop


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A little something from GH&CO,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Nice hauls from all of yous guys!


----------



## cory1984

These guys were waiting on my doorstep this morning. Like the feel of the Tattoo pipe more than I thought I would. We'll see how it smokes!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

cory1984 said:


> These guys were waiting on my doorstep this morning. Like the feel of the Tattoo pipe more than I thought I would. We'll see how it smokes!
> View attachment 243974


Well, that's different! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Alrightdriver

cory1984 said:


> These guys were waiting on my doorstep this morning. Like the feel of the Tattoo pipe more than I thought I would. We'll see how it smokes!
> View attachment 243974


Neat little pipe. Is it clay or meer lined bowl? Can't tell from the pic, and p&c says meer in the description, but clay in the info. Either way, looks like a cool little pocket pipe. I'm assuming it's a small bowl meant for a quick smoke.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Maybe I'm a bad seed.... But that doesn't look like it's meant for tobacco....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Here, let me fix that for you.....:vs_laugh:



Dran said:


> I'm a bad seed....
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


But I agree.....


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Maybe I'm a bad seed.... But that doesn't look like it's meant for tobacco....


:vs_laugh: Normally, I'd agree with you Joe. But a pipe brand called Tattoo... Must be for navy flake!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper and I have little Briars so it would be a shame to smoke anything in them where the resins could get them confiscated or worse when traveling. 

There are plenty of strange bongs/water pipes, apples, oranges to use for those who imbibe on the sticky icky. 

Of course it could be a little gash pipe for sailors that make it to port in Amsterdam. Lol. Enjoy the little pipe. I think David referred to them as opera pipes. 

Everybody seems to have a tattoo these days so I wouldn’t assume anything about the name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Alrightdriver said:


> Neat little pipe. Is it clay or meer lined bowl? Can't tell from the pic, and p&c says meer in the description, but clay in the info. Either way, looks like a cool little pocket pipe. I'm assuming it's a small bowl meant for a quick smoke.


The bowl is carbon coated, so I'm not certain if it is meer lined or clay. The pipe has a more quality feel than I expected, has good weight to it considering the size. Thanks, it is indeed a pocket pipe meant for quick smokes.



Dran said:


> Maybe I'm a bad seed.... But that doesn't look like it's meant for tobacco....


This is certainly NOT meant for anything except tobacco. Do you think this because of the size? I don't think people have any use for meer/clay bowls with carbon liners for their wacky weed. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Dran

cory1984 said:


> The bowl is carbon coated, so I'm not certain if it is meer lined or clay. The pipe has a more quality feel than I expected, has good weight to it considering the size. Thanks, it is indeed a pocket pipe meant for quick smokes.
> 
> This is certainly NOT meant for anything except tobacco. Do you think this because of the size? I don't think people have any use for meer/clay bowls with carbon liners for their wacky weed. Maybe I'm wrong.


Just the overall look of it. Reminds me of my younger days!! No harm intended brother, just a little dark humor!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

cory1984 said:


> The bowl is carbon coated, so I'm not certain if it is meer lined or clay. The pipe has a more quality feel than I expected, has good weight to it considering the size. Thanks, it is indeed a pocket pipe meant for quick smokes.
> 
> This is certainly NOT meant for anything except tobacco. Do you think this because of the size? I don't think people have any use for meer/clay bowls with carbon liners for their wacky weed. Maybe I'm wrong.


Cool. Let us know how it smokes. With that shape I could see that being a pipe that stays in the car for convenience.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Dran said:


> Just the overall look of it. Reminds me of my younger days!! No harm intended brother, just a little dark humor!


No offense taken sir! Just didn't want this pipe to get a bad rap right off the bat. Could be a real asset in a time crunch, or with extra strong blends.


----------



## cory1984

Found this Century Old Briar skater for next to nothing. I like the rusticated look and the oblong bowl with the dual draft holes. Never seen one quite like that before. Tried looking up some info about it but couldn't find much. Do any of you guys know more about it? Is this an actual briar?


----------



## Piper

@cory1984, that's a very "moderne" streamlined, steam-punk looking pipe. Very cool. I didn't dig to deep but tried to track it down on pipephil.eu and pipedia.org but couldn't find it. Are you able to give a clearer picture of the other nomenclature or tell it was it is?


----------



## cory1984

Piper said:


> @*cory1984*, that's a very "moderne" streamlined, steam-punk looking pipe. Very cool. I didn't dig to deep but tried to track it down on pipephil.eu and pipedia.org but couldn't find it. Are you able to give a clearer picture of the other nomenclature or tell it was it is?


There are two different sized marks on the bottom. The first one is "20th CENTURY" which is in the largest text, you can probably see that much in the picture. Then closer to the stem in smaller letters is "CENTURY OLD" over "BRIAR ITALY" followed by the numbers "1545". I have seen two other listings on worthpoint.com since I initially posted about this pipe. However, they didn't provide information, and I'm not a member of the site so I can't see what they sold for.

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-estate-tobacco-pipe-20th-1853183027

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/dual-draft-skater-20th-century-1909256265


----------



## JohnBrody15

cory1984 said:


> There are two different sized marks on the bottom. The first one is "20th CENTURY" which is in the largest text, you can probably see that much in the picture. Then closer to the stem in smaller letters is "CENTURY OLD" over "BRIAR ITALY" followed by the numbers "1545". I have seen two other listings on worthpoint.com since I initially posted about this pipe. However, they didn't provide information, and I'm not a member of the site so I can't see what they sold for.
> 
> https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-estate-tobacco-pipe-20th-1853183027
> 
> https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/dual-draft-skater-20th-century-1909256265


I did some searching but found nothing concrete. From pipephil.eu: "Because of the 'Century Old' stamping, this brand may be attributed to *Lorenzo*. Pipes marked like that by the Italian factory usually were intended to the US market.
See also (same "Century Old"): Jet Pipe, Lloyds and Century Old."

It's a cool and unique looking pipe though. Very Mid Century looking.


----------



## cory1984

JohnBrody15 said:


> I did some searching but found nothing concrete. From pipephil.eu: "Because of the 'Century Old' stamping, this brand may be attributed to *Lorenzo*. Pipes marked like that by the Italian factory usually were intended to the US market.
> See also (same "Century Old"): Jet Pipe, Lloyds and Century Old."
> 
> It's a cool and unique looking pipe though. Very Mid Century looking.


Thanks for looking. I ran across this too, but like you said, nothing concrete. At this point my main concern is whether or not it's made of actual briar, or if the stamps are just a matter of branding. I avoid brylon and other synthetic materials like the plague.


----------



## Jankjr

Been super busy with the new job and haven't found the time to smoke or post. In Boston with my sons this weekend and we stopped in at LJ Peretti Co! Grabbed a few house blends and a grip of Dunhill Navy Rolls. Nice shop and Nate and Bob were great to talk with. Nice selection of hard to find tins.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Alrightdriver said:


> Cool. Let us know how it smokes. With that shape I could see that being a pipe that stays in the car for convenience.


Got the chance to use the Tattoo pipe over the weekend. Put a few bowls of the John Bull and CB White through it, as these are two tobaccos I'm very familiar with. This little pipe works very well. Easy to light, smokes extremely cool for the length, and I have had no issues with it getting hot in my hand. It's just a little too heavy to be a clencher for me, which is fine. The bowl is deeper than it looks and seems to be about a 15 - 20 min smoker, on average. This pipe suits my needs perfectly, very happy with my purchase. Hope some of you guys give this thing a shot in the future, would like to hear some other opinions on it.


----------



## Alrightdriver

cory1984 said:


> Got the chance to use the Tattoo pipe over the weekend. Put a few bowls of the John Bull and CB White through it, as these are two tobaccos I'm very familiar with. This little pipe works very well. Easy to light, smokes extremely cool for the length, and I have had no issues with it getting hot in my hand. It's just a little too heavy to be a clencher for me, which is fine. The bowl is deeper than it looks and seems to be about a 15 - 20 min smoker, on average. This pipe suits my needs perfectly, very happy with my purchase. Hope some of you guys give this thing a shot in the future, would like to hear some other opinions on it.


Thanks for the follow up. From the sound of that I may look into grabbing one.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

cory1984 said:


> Got the chance to use the Tattoo pipe over the weekend. Put a few bowls of the John Bull and CB White through it, as these are two tobaccos I'm very familiar with. This little pipe works very well. Easy to light, smokes extremely cool for the length, and I have had no issues with it getting hot in my hand. It's just a little too heavy to be a clencher for me, which is fine. The bowl is deeper than it looks and seems to be about a 15 - 20 min smoker, on average. This pipe suits my needs perfectly, very happy with my purchase. Hope some of you guys give this thing a shot in the future, would like to hear some other opinions on it.


Sounds excellent. Any trouble cleaning the two draft holes?


----------



## cory1984

Piper said:


> Sounds excellent. Any trouble cleaning the two draft holes?


No problems cleaning the draft holes on that other pipe. Just ran the pick from a czech tool through them. Seemed to work well.


----------



## Scap

Just picked this up in Italy.
First pipe ever.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Just picked this up in Italy.
> First pipe ever.
> 
> View attachment 244916
> 
> 
> View attachment 244918
> 
> 
> View attachment 244920


Excellent choice. It's a beautiful classic high-end billiard. Enjoy brother.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Excellent choice. It's a beautiful classic high-end billiard. Enjoy brother.


Thanks. I love the rough texture and the dark red finish. Itching to put some baccy in it, but we've been up for 24 hours and I'm so wiped out I can't remember if I napped on the plane....


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Just picked this up in Italy.
> 
> First pipe ever.
> 
> View attachment 244916
> 
> 
> View attachment 244918
> 
> 
> View attachment 244920


That's cool that you got an Italian savinelli in Italy. Adds to the coolness factor. Congrats. I'm a fan of the savinelli pipes. Welcome to the pipe side!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

@Scap, if you're an experienced pipe smoker you may not need any tips from us. But if you do the Pipe Smoking Thread for Cigar People, started by resident expert @OneStrangeOne might interest you.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> @Scap, if you're an experienced pipe smoker you may not need any tips from us. But if you do the Pipe Smoking Thread for Cigar People, started by resident expert @OneStrangeOne might interest you.


I just popped my cherry about 30 minutes ago. :grin2:
I've read that thread before, but will definitely head back over.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Scap said:


> Just picked this up in Italy.
> 
> First pipe ever.
> 
> View attachment 244916
> 
> 
> View attachment 244918
> 
> 
> View attachment 244920


Nice!! Straight from the source.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Bought this yesterday for $40usd.
For that price I figured, why not get my first meer?
It's in the mail now.
Just have to play the waiting game.


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> Bought this yesterday for $40usd.
> For that price I figured, why not get my first meer?
> It's in the mail now.
> Just have to play the waiting game.


Matt, that is spectacular. Beautiful carving, amazing price and the coloring process has been jump-started for yuh!

BTW, I love the fact you specified USD. Reminds me of "the old country." Here we just call them dollars LOL.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Matt, that is spectacular. Beautiful carving, amazing price and the coloring process has been jump-started for yuh!
> 
> BTW, I love the fact you specified USD. Reminds me of "the old country." Here we just call them dollars LOL.


Yeah. The tip of one wing is gone but, comes with the case too. Figured I'd give it a shot.
After PP and exchange rate I think it cost me about $60CAD
Still a good deal I figure.


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Bought this yesterday for $40usd.
> 
> For that price I figured, why not get my first meer?
> 
> It's in the mail now.
> 
> Just have to play the waiting game.


Nice.....but not nice to kick start my PAD again 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Matt_21

I got it from SATX Pipes...in case anyone is interested to know.


----------



## Mark in wi

I picked this up from the local B&M. Missouri Meerschaum cob. Now what?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mark in wi said:


> View attachment 245116
> 
> 
> I picked this up from the local B&M. Missouri Meerschaum cob. Now what?


Load it up and strike a match &#128513;
Seriously all you need now is tobacco, matches and a tamper, you can use pretty much anything that will fit in the bowl as a tamp. A few examples I've used, my finger, framing nail, stick off the ground, carpenters pencil, rifle bullet, etc, etc.
Cobs are great because they are very forgiving, they will take an incredible amount of abuse and still smoke great.

As for loading a bowl, I like to use three fingers and a thumb to grab a pinch of tobacco and kinda roll it into a cylindrical shape, slide it into the bowl, brush off any that's sticking up and lightly mash it down with my thumb.
The paper filter is good for a couple of smokes at best then it gets funky, the balsa filters are much better. I don't use any of the filters. 
Relights are normal and doesn't mean that you are doing anything wrong! 
Big clouds of smoke = hot flavorless smoke and tongue bite.


----------



## Piper

Nathan @OneStrangeOne just summed up pipe smoking in 5 sentences!


----------



## Matt_21

Mark in wi said:


> View attachment 245116
> 
> 
> I picked this up from the local B&M. Missouri Meerschaum cob. Now what?


Stuff it and puff it brother!


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Stuff it and puff it brother!


And Matt did it in 1! 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just had 2 tins of Ashton Artisans blend and Rainy Day come in. Traveling a bit in May so I need a couple decent tins to carry in my bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Picked this up from the Drucquer sale at SP. Ordered a 200g tin but received this 100g tin instead. After I contacted SP about the error, they sent me the other 100g tin which has yet to arrive. I really like Drucquer's latakia blends. I've tried Trafalgar and Inns of Court. Blairgowrie was already sold out so I thought I'd try Levant.

The Drucquer sale ends today. SP also has CD Small Batch Sanselpolcro still available.


----------



## Matt_21

I got it!
Odin (I think it's Odin) is in!
Dave @ChampagneInHand will probably know better than I.

This thing has been smoked...a lot.
The bowl is black and hopefully I'll be able to clean it up and make it useable. Won't win any prizes but, if I can clean it up, I'll smoke it lots.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Matt_21 said:


> I got it!
> Odin (I think it's Odin) is in!
> Dave @ChampagneInHand will probably know better than I.
> 
> This thing has been smoked...a lot.
> The bowl is black and hopefully I'll be able to clean it up and make it useable. Won't win any prizes but, if I can clean it up, I'll smoke it lots.


It's one of the Viking pipes. It can easily be Odin if he's in Valhalla. When he's not in Valhalla he has a brimmed hat, his missing right eye is there and he has a Raven or two on his clothes, arms or shoulders.

The carvers don't specifically do Odin, but when in Valhalla he takes a different persona as God of War and has his winged helmet.

That pipe has the winged helmet, the long hair pulled back. There are lots of carvers and Vikings are pretty common but most carvers put the horns on there heads, which isn't very accurate. They drank from horns or used them as calling beacons.

So if you want him to be Odin then there you go. Mine is looking to the right, most likely using his good eye, but that's probably as much unique because of the potato shaped piece of Meerschaum that it was carved from.

Enjoy that pipe. If you need a new stem at anytime they are available. Pull gently straight back and be careful not to snap the connecting piece. You can also twist slowly for occasional deep cleaning but be wary of cross threading.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Champagne InHand said:


> It's one of the Viking pipes. It can easily be Odin if he's in Valhalla. When he's not in Valhalla he has a brimmed hat, his missing right eye is there and he has a Raven or two on his clothes, arms or shoulders.
> 
> The carvers don't specifically do Odin, but when in Valhalla he takes a different persona as God of War and has his winged helmet.
> 
> That pipe has the winged helmet, the long hair pulled back. There are lots of carvers and Vikings are pretty common but most carvers put the horns on there heads, which isn't very accurate. They drank from horns or used them as calling beacons.
> 
> So if you want him to be Odin then there you go. Mine is looking to the right, most likely using his good eye, but that's probably as much unique because of the potato shaped piece of Meerschaum that it was carved from.
> 
> Enjoy that pipe. If you need a new stem at anytime they are available. Pull gently straight back and be careful not to snap the connecting piece. You can also twist slowly for occasional deep cleaning but be wary of cross threading.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for all the info!
I was just guessing Odin because I had thought I'd heard before about him being a popular one for carvers.
May be just a Viking then. Either way, this thing is cool!

Thanks for the tips about the stem. I've honestly never researched much about the meerschaums. Then I saw this guy at a price I could justify and went for it!


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> I got it!
> Odin (I think it's Odin) is in!
> Dave @ChampagneInHand will probably know better than I.
> 
> This thing has been smoked...a lot.
> The bowl is black and hopefully I'll be able to clean it up and make it useable. Won't win any prizes but, if I can clean it up, I'll smoke it lots.


I defer to more knowledgeable meerschaum smokers but I would imagine you could lightly sand the chamber to get rid of the char. Beautiful pipe, however, and a great price.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> I defer to more knowledgeable meerschaum smokers but I would imagine you could lightly sand the chamber to get rid of the char. Beautiful pipe, however, and a great price.


Thanks brother. I might try that. I found a website of a guy who restores them and it gives a how to so I'll look through that when I get a minute. Worse comes to worse I try some light sanding. Should work.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matt_21 said:


> I got it!
> Odin (I think it's Odin) is in!
> Dave @ChampagneInHand will probably know better than I.
> 
> This thing has been smoked...a lot.
> The bowl is black and hopefully I'll be able to clean it up and make it useable. Won't win any prizes but, if I can clean it up, I'll smoke it lots.


Nice looking meer!


----------



## Scap

Cheap Rossi for the rotation.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Cheap Rossi for the rotation.
> 
> View attachment 245690


Nothing wrong with a Rossi, it's still made by Savinelli. I have several no name basket pipes "cheap' that smoke very well, I have one I paid $30 for brand new that smokes as well as anything I own! 
I personally believe a good smoke is about 90% pipe smoker and 10% pipe.


----------



## Scap

Ok, so kinda went crazy today....
Boss brought me two samples of stuff he's been enjoying, then we went to a pipe shop at lunch and I bought a tin of Orlik and some bulk Haunted Bookshop. Then UPS dropped off the rest. :grin2:


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nothing wrong with a Rossi, it's still made by Savinelli. I have several no name basket pipes "cheap' that smoke very well, I have one I paid $30 for brand new that smokes as well as anything I own!
> I personally believe a good smoke is about 90% pipe smoker and 10% pipe.


Didn't mean for it to sound like a rub against Rossi, and I'm glad it wasn't as expensive as my Savinelli!

It's nice to have quality options that don't break the wallet. And I'll surely pick up more in this price range.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Ok, so kinda went crazy today....
> Boss brought me two samples of stuff he's been enjoying, then we went to a pipe shop at lunch and I bought a tin of Orlik and some bulk Haunted Bookshop. Then UPS dropped off the rest. :grin2:
> View attachment 245694
> 
> 
> View attachment 245696
> 
> 
> View attachment 245698


 @Scap, you're a new piper if I remember right. Have you checked out tobaccoreviews yet? Great place to get to know your blends. You've got a lot of great stuff that'll offer you different experiences. I always like to browse the reviews of the stuff I'm smoking and read the descriptions. Just an fyi just in case. Enjoy!


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Scap, you're a new piper if I remember right. Have you checked out tobaccoreviews yet? Great place to get to know your blends. You've got a lot of great stuff that'll offer you different experiences. I always like to browse the reviews of the stuff I'm smoking and read the descriptions. Just an fyi just in case. Enjoy!


I've been poking around looking at reviews, so probably have seen that site. The selection of tins that UPS brought me was from smoking pipes. I used their top 100 chart and customer reviews to make my picks.

Also, I've been watching hipster Bradley's Stuff and Things videos. He's presents a consistent format that makes it easy to follow. Some guys aren't consistent in their format and it makes it seem like work to get the nuts and bolts figured out.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> I've been poking around looking at reviews, so probably have seen that site. The selection of tins that UPS brought me was from smoking pipes. I used their top 100 chart and customer reviews to make my picks.
> 
> Also, I've been watching hipster Bradley's Stuff and Things videos. He's presents a consistent format that makes it easy to follow. Some guys aren't consistent in their format and it makes it seem like work to get the nuts and bolts figured out.


I'd say that's about right in terms of stuff and things vs the rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Well I told myself I wasn't going to do it. I said I didn't need anymore tobacco. I said I had enough to be going on with. I said...

Then this was on the shelf, just sitting there all innocent like.









Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Alrightdriver said:


> Well I told myself I wasn't going to do it. I said I didn't need anymore tobacco. I said I had enough to be going on with. I said...
> 
> Then this was on the shelf, just sitting there all innocent like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


Good score.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ScottyB said:


> Good score.


It's one from esoterica I hadn't pickled up yet. Still a few to go, but the fun is in the adventure, I never know what I'll find when I stop in one of the locations for the pipe shop nearest me.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Picked up a few old cobs from a sale the other day. The guy I got them from said he thought they were from the 60s. The Eaton hasn't been touched, and the other two (straight Diplomats?) have had a couple bowls at most put through them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

cory1984 said:


> Picked up a few old cobs from a sale the other day. The guy I got them from said he thought they were from the 60s. The Eaton hasn't been touched, and the other two (straight Diplomats?) have had a couple bowls at most put through them.
> View attachment 245792


Nice! What does the sticker on the bottom look like? I have an unsmoked Cob that I'm fairly certain is from the early 60's. The sticker on it is green instead of burgundy and has H&B in the center with Missouri Meercham around the outside, still has the original paper filter in it. This one was part of a lot of about 30 pipes. I was able to date most of em and they ran from the mid 40's thru early 60's.


----------



## cory1984

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! What does the sticker on the bottom look like? I have an unsmoked Cob that I'm fairly certain is from the early 60's. The sticker on it is green instead of burgundy and has H&B in the center with Missouri Meercham around the outside, still has the original paper filter in it. This one was part of a lot of about 30 pipes. I was able to date most of em and they ran from the mid 40's thru early 60's.


The Eaton has the burgundy sticker, so maybe not too old. The other two are missing their stickers. I assume the diamond shank Diplomat is at least pre 70s from what I've read. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Scap

I'll be damned if I didn't order another pipe today... And a couple tins...

This is madness!!!! Lol


----------



## Scap

Mail call!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Scap said:


> Mail call!
> 
> View attachment 246192


Nice pipe!!

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Mail call!
> 
> View attachment 246192


Let me congratulate you again on the beautiful panel-very classy! Inns of Court took awhile to grow on me but I love all the English Drucquers I've tried. I have a tin of Plum Pudding in the cellar but I've got so many latakia blends in jars that I thought I'd save the PP uncracked for a rainy day. Let us know what you think when you've had a bowl.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Let me congratulate you again on the beautiful panel-very classy! Inns of Court took awhile to grow on me but I love all the English Drucquers I've tried. I have a tin of Plum Pudding in the cellar but I've got so many latakia blends in jars that I thought I'd save the PP uncracked for a rainy day. Let us know what you think when you've had a bowl.


I really like the plum pudding.
It's a bit more subdued than Ashton Artisans Blend or Quiet Nights as far as the "musty leathery old book shop" flavor (I love those flavors), but it comes across very well balanced to my two week old palate.


----------



## Alrightdriver

So, I had to run in Walmart real quick today, and instead of choosing the self checkout, I went through the normal line. While waiting I glanced to the shelf and this was laying there for 8 bucks. Well my Ronson jetlite is a workhorse so I had to try it out. Out of the box it hasn't failed to light yet, but it's also only been about 5 min.









Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Alrightdriver said:


> So, I had to run in Walmart real quick today, and instead of choosing the self checkout, I went through the normal line. While waiting I glanced to the shelf and this was laying there for 8 bucks. Well my Ronson jetlite is a workhorse so I had to try it out. Out of the box it hasn't failed to light yet, but it's also only been about 5 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


I have the exact same one only branded as Mr. Brog.
Has never not lit. Very solid. Been dropped, been in pockets full of junk, stolen by the wife. And it always lights. The fold out tamper is nice too. Very easy access having it right there.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Matt_21 said:


> I have the exact same one only branded as Mr. Brog.
> 
> Has never not lit. Very solid. Been dropped, been in pockets full of junk, stolen by the wife. And it always lights. The fold out tamper is nice too. Very easy access having it right there.


Yep it's definitely a carry lighter. I have a Corona old boy but that never leaves the house. I also have a vertigo that lights say one in 20 or so, and an old boy copy from Mr brog that works great. Honestly I think I'm as addicted to lighters as I am to pipes, tobacco, and cigars.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Alrightdriver said:


> Yep it's definitely a carry lighter. I have a Corona old boy but that never leaves the house. I also have a vertigo that lights say one in 20 or so, and an old boy copy from Mr brog that works great. Honestly I think I'm as addicted to lighters as I am to pipes, tobacco, and cigars.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


The only "old lighters" I have are one or two zippos from my dad. 
But I for sure know what you mean.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haven't landed pipe baccy in a while. These boys is headed for nappy time....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scap

Wow, it's as old as me.
:grin2:


----------



## Matt_21

Scap said:


> Wow, it's as old as me.
> :grin2:
> View attachment 247150
> 
> View attachment 247152


That's a beaut!


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Wow, it's as old as me.
> :grin2:
> View attachment 247150
> 
> View attachment 247152


Gorgeous bent bulldog, technically a rhodesian I believe. It looks unsmoked, but regardless, in superb condition. The tobacco is pretty classy too. I hope you and your new pipe grow old together in good health.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Gorgeous bent bulldog, technically a rhodesian I believe. It looks unsmoked, but regardless, in superb condition. The tobacco is pretty classy too. I hope you and your new pipe grow old together in good health.


Not unsmoked. Previous owner was an aromatic fan.
I'm fumigating it with some Levant, right now. :grin2:


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Not unsmoked. Previous owner was an aromatic fan.
> I'm fumigating it with some Levant, right now. :grin2:


Perfect blend for a basketball game!:wink2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Perfect blend for a basketball game!:wink2:


I'm on the back porch listening to all the frogs and insects, amazing how loud a still evening can be!


----------



## JohnBrody15

A very ominous group of tobaccos. Perhaps I shouldn't smoke these after midnight or alone on the open sea. 

Not that I'm alone on the open sea too often, or ever.....or....but if I were........










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> A very ominous group of tobaccos. Perhaps I shouldn't smoke these after midnight or alone on the open sea.
> 
> Not that I'm alone on the open sea too often, or ever.....or....but if I were........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An ominous group indeed,,
After a day fiddling around with pirates, you might indeed find yourself keel-hulled on the Black Frigate, surrounded by elders from innsmouth suffering the dreams of kadath


----------



## ForMud

Is a bad thing when in less then 20 mins I can add 16 pipes to a wishlist?


----------



## JohnBrody15

ForMud said:


> Is a bad thing when in less then 20 mins I can add 16 pipes to a wishlist?


Yes. But also, no. :vs_laugh:


----------



## cory1984

Can't wait to try this out


----------



## Scap

Today's mail call


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nice!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Well, I finally broke down and bought a Rodgers & Sons pipe knife, Water Buffalo horn scales.


----------



## Scap

Double post, disregard


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Today's mail call
> View attachment 247632
> 
> View attachment 247634


Nice haul. Only trouble is you're fulfilling your own MAW at too fast a rate!:smile2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Nice haul. Only trouble is you're fulfilling your own MAW at too fast a rate!:smile2:


I told y'all in the other thread, I have a sickness. :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Spencer480

Thinking about buying BriarWorks Back Down South do any of you have any experience with it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Spencer480 said:


> Thinking about buying BriarWorks Back Down South do any of you have any experience with it.


Haven't tried it myself, the reviews on tobaccoreviews.com are not bad, overall.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Spencer480 said:


> Thinking about buying BriarWorks Back Down South do any of you have any experience with it.


You've got some Bayou Morning heading your way from the new pipers sampler trade. Not sure how they compare but they're both VaPers ie Virginia/Perique blends. Not that you shouldn't start buying a ton of tobacco. I wouldn't want to keep you from that :vs_laugh: But you do have a VaPer comin' so you can at least get an idea.

I wasn't sure if I should make a joke about @Scap buying up all the tobacco or not but I'll leave this here. And just know that I'm kidding.:wink2:


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> You've got some Bayou Morning heading your way from the new pipers sampler trade. Not sure how they compare but they're both VaPers ie Virginia/Perique blends. Not that you shouldn't start buying a ton of tobacco. I wouldn't want to keep you from that :vs_laugh: But you do have a VaPer comin' so you can at least get an idea.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should make a joke about @Scap buying up all the tobacco or not but I'll leave this here. And just know that I'm kidding.:wink2:


If you've ever watched Plinko on The Price is Right, that's about how much I bounce around and change direction. Luckily, for the rest of you, I'm not buying pounds of a single flavor at a time. :grin2:

Although, Star of the East might be the first I go deep on....


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Well, I finally broke down and bought a Rodgers & Sons pipe knife, Water Buffalo horn scales.
> 
> View attachment 247636


That looks nice!! And probably at a price that makes it "easier" to keep up with than the 3 dollar ones I lose and find in the strangest places lol.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> That looks nice!! And probably at a price that makes it "easier" to keep up with than the 3 dollar ones I lose and find in the strangest places lol.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


It's a good quality knife, has a really good feel to it, in the hand and pocket. I've been carrying the same pocket knife for close to 30 years so I figured I was due &#128513;


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's a good quality knife, has a really good feel to it, in the hand and pocket. I've been carrying the same pocket knife for close to 30 years so I figured I was due


Looks great, my trouble would be if it is sturdy feeling I'd end up using it for non pipe things. I have a solid brushed steel one and that thing has a thousand uses. I'll probably end up breaking it soon.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Well, I finally broke down and bought a Rodgers & Sons pipe knife, Water Buffalo horn scales.
> 
> View attachment 247636


Well that sounds exotic! Sweet tool....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Scap said:


> Today's mail call
> 
> View attachment 247632
> 
> 
> View attachment 247634


Will be looking for the Captn Earles Tin review!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Spencer480 said:


> Thinking about buying BriarWorks Back Down South do any of you have any experience with it.


I had a jar....it is one of those once in a while blends IMHO...I think I liked Country Lawyer a little more. Both were pretty neat to try.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Spencer480

Most recent purchase to add to the Star of the East flake that came in yesterday


----------



## Scap

Whoops. Lol


----------



## Fusion

Oh Dear :surprise:

*Order Instructions/Comments*

new subscriber 
*Your Order Contains...*


 Cart Items SKU Qty Item Price Item Total
 
*Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 Pipe Tobacco Tin* 


  TP-5407 1 $13.99 USD *$13.99 USD*
 
*G. L. Pease Chelsea Morning Pipe Tobacco* 
(Size: 2 oz.) 


  TP-5565A 1 $11.05 USD *$11.05 USD*
 
*Savinelli 6mm Balsa Filters - 100 Count* 


  TP-1787 1 $10.20 USD *$10.20 USD*
 
*Savinelli Oceano 320 KS Smooth Tobacco Pipe - Author* 


  TP-5898 1 $108.00 USD *$108.00 USD*
 
*Subtotal:**$143.24 USD*
 
*Coupon Code (13off):**-$15.37 USD*
 
*Shipping:**$0.00 USD*
 
*Grand Total:**$127.87 USD*
 
Payment Method:Braintree (PayPal)


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Oh Dear :surprise:
> 
> *Order Instructions/Comments*
> 
> new subscriber
> *Your Order Contains...*
> 
> 
> Cart Items SKU Qty Item Price Item Total
> 
> *Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 Pipe Tobacco Tin*
> 
> 
> TP-5407 1 $13.99 USD *$13.99 USD*
> 
> *G. L. Pease Chelsea Morning Pipe Tobacco*
> (Size: 2 oz.)
> 
> 
> TP-5565A 1 $11.05 USD *$11.05 USD*
> 
> *Savinelli 6mm Balsa Filters - 100 Count*
> 
> 
> TP-1787 1 $10.20 USD *$10.20 USD*
> 
> *Savinelli Oceano 320 KS Smooth Tobacco Pipe - Author*
> 
> 
> TP-5898 1 $108.00 USD *$108.00 USD*
> 
> *Subtotal:**$143.24 USD*
> 
> *Coupon Code (13off):**-$15.37 USD*
> 
> *Shipping:**$0.00 USD*
> 
> *Grand Total:**$127.87 USD*
> 
> Payment Method:Braintree (PayPal)


Nice score.
On the Savinelli, mine came with an adapter to smoke filterless. I like it unfiltered, but it's personal preference.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> Oh Dear :surprise:
> 
> *Order Instructions/Comments*
> 
> new subscriber
> *Your Order Contains...*
> 
> 
> Cart Items SKU Qty Item Price Item Total
> 
> *Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 Pipe Tobacco Tin*
> 
> 
> TP-5407 1 $13.99 USD *$13.99 USD*
> 
> *G. L. Pease Chelsea Morning Pipe Tobacco*
> (Size: 2 oz.)
> 
> 
> TP-5565A 1 $11.05 USD *$11.05 USD*
> 
> *Savinelli 6mm Balsa Filters - 100 Count*
> 
> 
> TP-1787 1 $10.20 USD *$10.20 USD*
> 
> *Savinelli Oceano 320 KS Smooth Tobacco Pipe - Author*
> 
> 
> TP-5898 1 $108.00 USD *$108.00 USD*
> 
> *Subtotal:**$143.24 USD*
> 
> *Coupon Code (13off):**-$15.37 USD*
> 
> *Shipping:**$0.00 USD*
> 
> *Grand Total:**$127.87 USD*
> 
> Payment Method:Braintree (PayPal)


You can't go wrong with that Savinelli 320. The size is comfortable and sharp looking. And the Oceano stem is real pretty. She's a looker!


----------



## ebnash

Yep, sliding down the slope did not take long for you.



Fusion said:


> Oh Dear :surprise:
> 
> *Order Instructions/Comments*
> 
> new subscriber
> *Your Order Contains...*
> 
> 
> Cart Items SKU Qty Item Price Item Total
> 
> *Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 Pipe Tobacco Tin*
> 
> 
> TP-5407 1 $13.99 USD *$13.99 USD*
> 
> *G. L. Pease Chelsea Morning Pipe Tobacco*
> (Size: 2 oz.)
> 
> 
> TP-5565A 1 $11.05 USD *$11.05 USD*
> 
> *Savinelli 6mm Balsa Filters - 100 Count*
> 
> 
> TP-1787 1 $10.20 USD *$10.20 USD*
> 
> *Savinelli Oceano 320 KS Smooth Tobacco Pipe - Author*
> 
> 
> TP-5898 1 $108.00 USD *$108.00 USD*
> 
> *Subtotal:**$143.24 USD*
> 
> *Coupon Code (13off):**-$15.37 USD*
> 
> *Shipping:**$0.00 USD*
> 
> *Grand Total:**$127.87 USD*
> 
> Payment Method:Braintree (PayPal)


----------



## Fusion

The first of the 8:surprise:yea i said 8 Grabow estate lot i got, these things were disgusting, took 4 baths in Oxyclean and 2 in IPA to get the inside of the stems clean, then scraped the outside surfaces with a blade, sanded and polished. The bowls were not so bad, light ream, soak with salt and IPA then a very light ream again

This one is a Royal Duke, have not polished the bowl, just cleaned it up a little, the first bowl of tobacco is a Lane mix, seems to be smoking well.


----------



## zcziggy

That savinelli is a nice one, check out the rossi pipes also (think they are made by savinelli)


----------



## ebnash

2 new Stanwell 11’s and a tin of HH Burley Flake.


----------



## Dran

ebnash said:


> 2 new Stanwell 11's and a tin of HH Burley Flake.


Those look familiar!!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> 2 new Stanwell 11's and a tin of HH Burley Flake.


Erik, I had no idea you were such a committed pot smoker LOL. Those are two perfect-looking pipes and have a lot in common with a Castello 55. Enjoy!


----------



## ebnash

Dran said:


> Those look familiar!!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk





Piper said:


> Erik, I had no idea you were such a committed pot smoker LOL. Those are two perfect-looking pipes and have a lot in common with a Castello 55. Enjoy!


Yeah, the Amber is a repeat from what I bought and sold last year when I thought I wasn't going to pipe anymore. I'm rebuilding my Stanwell 11 collection and have 1 more on the way.

Can't wait for that 55. Should arrive tomorrow.

Planning to own 4-5 pipes I truly love and then I'll batch up all the remaining pipes for super cheap. I can only smoke 1-2 bowls a week with my mouth condition so I see no need to keep the ones I'm not fascinated with.


----------



## Dran

ebnash said:


> Yeah, the Amber is a repeat from what I bought and sold last year when I thought I wasn't going to pipe anymore. I'm rebuilding my Stanwell 11 collection and have 1 more on the way.
> 
> Can't wait for that 55. Should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Planning to own 4-5 pipes I truly love and then I'll batch up all the remaining pipes for super cheap. I can only smoke 1-2 bowls a week with my mouth condition so I see no need to keep the ones I'm not fascinated with.


I know!! I bought the pair, kept the Amber and ran a competition with the Royal Guard! Great smoker!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

1 ounce straight blending Latakia from the local B&M
*UPS is bringing me a big box of goodies today too, so I'll post that up after it arrives. :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> 1 ounce straight blending Latakia from the local B&M
> *UPS is bringing me a big box of goodies today too, so I'll post that up after it arrives. :grin2:
> 
> View attachment 249182


Oh you need to try a bowl of that straight (isnt that what you suggested i do with the Perique?) let us know lmao :grin2:


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Oh you need to try a bowl of that straight (isnt that what you suggested i do with the Perique?) let us know lmao :grin2:


I'll get right on it. Just finished dinner, and getting ready to pack a bowl!


----------



## Scap

Bam, this just landed. Yes, it is as funky smelling as you're imagining.









Trafalgar
Quiet Nights
Balkan Supreme
Star of the East


----------



## Hickorynut

Gotta stop checking this thread.....smh....what a nice bunch o stuff lately...congrats all around!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Oh you need to try a bowl of that straight (isnt that what you suggested i do with the Perique?) let us know lmao :grin2:


Beat me to it! I absolutely loathe Latakia so this would be a real punishment for me...


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Beat me to it! I absolutely loathe Latakia so this would be a real punishment for me...


I friggin love it!


----------



## ebnash

I will say there has only been one blend that has Latakia that I really enjoyed, but most probably don’t even notice it and that’s EGR. It must be very subtle for me to still like it.


----------



## ForMud

After dipping my toe in ( 1 pipe ) I figured I'll go to the ankle this time.

Had my eye on some really nice pipes I was going to buy. But then I started think of some of the mistakes I made by jumping the gun with cigars when I first started out. 
So I decided not to go all out money wise when it came to pipe smoking. That's another thing I enjoy about pipe smoking, it can be enjoyed very cheaply. 
I'm sure it'll increase as my taste develops.

So instead of one I got five for around the same price.

Moliana Barasso 110
Falcon Coolway 24
A couple Missouri Meerchaums
And a Cassillero from @Wallbright









Now I have a lot of breaking in to do


----------



## ebnash

ForMud said:


> Now I have a lot of breaking in to do


Maybe this is of interest to you??? And nice haul there

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/281478-big-tobacco-giveaway-new-pipers.html


----------



## Fusion

I have a delivery due today, im like a 63 year old kid waiting for the postman, i hope i will post up my modest first pipe(new) package later today


----------



## restomod

ForMud said:


> After dipping my toe in ( 1 pipe ) I figured I'll go to the ankle this time.
> 
> Had my eye on some really nice pipes I was going to buy. But then I started think of some of the mistakes I made by jumping the gun with cigars when I first started out.
> So I decided not to go all out money wise when it came to pipe smoking. That's another thing I enjoy about pipe smoking, it can be enjoyed very cheaply.
> I'm sure it'll increase as my taste develops.
> 
> So instead of one I got five for around the same price.
> 
> Moliana Barasso 110
> Falcon Coolway 24
> A couple Missouri Meerchaums
> And a Cassillero from @Wallbright
> 
> View attachment 249216
> 
> 
> Now I have a lot of breaking in to do


Did you get those local b&m or online? Just curious as all the normal places I go those Missouri Meerschaums are all sold out.


----------



## Fusion

Tis a thing of Beauty


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Tis a thing of Beauty


Beautiful pipe. I'm really digging the 320's lately and fighting not buying one myself. Smoke in good health. What's the baccy on the right?


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Beautiful pipe. I'm really digging the 320's lately and fighting not buying one myself. Smoke in good health. What's the baccy on the right?


Thank you, its GL Pease Chelsea Morning and im going to break in the new pipe with it, have a bowl full drying a little as i type


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Tis a thing of Beauty


Aye! That she is. Enjoy!


----------



## Scap

Picked up a dozen pint jars from Wally world this evening.
Quick sanitizer run through dishwasher, and now all my bulk is jarred.

Used my vacuum saver to pull a mild vacuum on the jars, and it worked like a champ.


----------



## Dran

Been in the market for a nice pipe for a while, but its needed to be the right one. This one checked too many boxes to let someone else have! 
 Tinsky
 bamboo
 unsmoked 
And knowing Tinsky pricing, I probably got it well below the original cost! Now the agonizing wait till it shows up!
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Been in the market for a nice pipe for a while, but its needed to be the right one. This one checked too many boxes to let someone else have!
> Tinsky
> bamboo
> unsmoked
> And knowing Tinsky pricing, I probably got it well below the original cost! Now the agonizing wait till it shows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Nice! Hope it's a great smoker!


----------



## ebnash

This showed up in the mail yesterday. Castello 55 KKKK. Monstrous bowl size and erginomics in the hand are quite nice. However, I’m pretty disappointed in the finish quality on the rim. Wavy, bubbly, and quite a few chips along the outer edge. Especially for a new pipe at this price range. 

Also came with a free Rodgers of Shefield pipe knife. 

Not sure what I’m going to do with this pipe. Love the shape and feel. I may start looking for a top notch pipe repair guy to redo the finish and maybe even apply a darker stain. I think I’ll probably smoke it a bit to see how good she is before I put more money in the pot. 

I’m really shocked this left Castello in this condition as it’s clearly not shipping or handling induced. The rest of the pipe finish is quite perfect.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> This showed up in the mail yesterday. Castello 55 KKKK. Monstrous bowl size and erginomics in the hand are quite nice. However, I'm pretty disappointed in the finish quality on the rim. Wavy, bubbly, and quite a few chips along the outer edge. Especially for a new pipe at this price range.
> 
> Also came with a free Rodgers of Shefield pipe knife.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do with this pipe. Love the shape and feel. I may start looking for a top notch pipe repair guy to redo the finish and maybe even apply a darker stain. I think I'll probably smoke it a bit to see how good she is before I put more money in the pot.
> 
> I'm really shocked this left Castello in this condition as it's clearly not shipping or handling induced. The rest of the pipe finish is quite perfect.


GeorgeD would be the man for a refinish,,, I think I would be pissed to receive a new pipe at that price point with that much damage. It's got some nice Birdseye but I'm pretty sure I would want an exchange.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> GeorgeD would be the man for a refinish,,, I think I would be pissed to receive a new pipe at that price point with that much damage. It's got some nice Birdseye but I'm pretty sure I would want an exchange.


Is GeorgeD a member here?

I'm conflicted about the exchange only because of the hassle of getting another one of these of this size and grain. They are not exactly plentiful. Plus, the hassle of sending back to Canada. I have to assume the vendor knew what the pipe looked like when he sent it out which tells me I don't really want to deal with him anymore. It's a shame because this vendor is typically well regarded. I know a I will never shop there, again because I don't trust him anymore.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Is GeorgeD a member here?
> 
> I'm conflicted about the exchange only because of the hassle of getting another one of these of this size and grain. They are not exactly plentiful. Plus, the hassle of sending back to Canada. I have to assume the vendor knew what the pipe looked like when he sent it out which tells me I don't really want to deal with him anymore. It's a shame because this vendor is typically well regarded. I know a I will never shop there, again because I don't trust him anymore.


Erik, you shouldn't have to repair a brand new pipe! Don't smoke it. Return it for a refund and continue your search. It is a beautiful pipe but you have every right to feel excited about owning it, not disappointed from the get-go. I also understand that having waited for the pipe and having it hand you're reluctant to give it up. If you've smoked it, then keep it and enjoy it. If you haven't smoked it, try to find one you're happy with.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Is GeorgeD a member here?
> 
> I'm conflicted about the exchange only because of the hassle of getting another one of these of this size and grain. They are not exactly plentiful. Plus, the hassle of sending back to Canada. I have to assume the vendor knew what the pipe looked like when he sent it out which tells me I don't really want to deal with him anymore. It's a shame because this vendor is typically well regarded. I know a I will never shop there, again because I don't trust him anymore.


Probably not any easier or faster but I think it's possible to deal directly with Castello.


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Been in the market for a nice pipe for a while, but its needed to be the right one. This one checked too many boxes to let someone else have!
> Tinsky
> bamboo
> unsmoked
> And knowing Tinsky pricing, I probably got it well below the original cost! Now the agonizing wait till it shows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful pipe! You're gonna love it, I'm sure. The crazy thing is that a month from now after you've smoked it a dozen times you'll be scanning the online vendors for the next candidate that checks your boxes. I say this from bitter-and happy-experience. :smile2:


----------



## ebnash

Thanks guys. The vendor only offered a $35 refund for my troubles, but I did not demand a refund or replacement. I will slow down and think about what to do. Not a terrible idea to contact Castello, but I agree that would probably a long turnaround. I’ve read somewhere that Castello will replace a pipe even if you’ve smoked it and aren’t happy with its performance. 

I do really love this pipe, so I think I want to make it work. I’ve read so many gleaming reviews about how well their pipes smoke that I’m willing to hang in there.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Thanks guys. The vendor only offered a $35 refund for my troubles, but I did not demand a refund or replacement. I will slow down and think about what to do. Not a terrible idea to contact Castello, but I agree that would probably a long turnaround. I've read somewhere that Castello will replace a pipe even if you've smoked it and aren't happy with its performance.
> 
> I do really love this pipe, so I think I want to make it work. I've read so many gleaming reviews about how well their pipes smoke that I'm willing to hang in there.


Erik, I know you've been anticipating this pipe and you could probably learn to live with it even in its current shape (which is beautiful to my eye). But you might have more peace of mind if you demand a refund and find one you love from the start. Castello might try to repair or replace it but that will be more of a hassle than having your own cash to find one you like. Castellos do smoke well but they're not _so_ much better than any other pipe that you'll be missing out on a rare experience. What's really special about them is the quality of the briar and the craftsmanship. If you're not happy with that then the smoking quality may not compensate.


----------



## ForMud

restomod said:


> Did you get those local b&m or online? Just curious as all the normal places I go those Missouri Meerschaums are all sold out.


I got them from Tobacco Pipes.com


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> GeorgeD would be the man for a refinish,,, I think I would be pissed to receive a new pipe at that price point with that much damage. It's got some nice Birdseye but I'm pretty sure I would want an exchange.


After spending a lot of money on a few pipes, I would send back one that isn't up to snuff. You might hate and resent it.

I've sold all but 3 Dunhills because they just didn't live up to the hype. It's a very personal thing. QPR I love my big Northern Briars Bent Bulldog and at $185, probably best value for money in new pipes for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

I had Mike Myers of Walker Pipe Repair refurbish two Dunhill White Spots, a county bulldog and chestnut panel, with the intention of selling them to SP. White Spots are supposedly as well made as the older Dunhills. That may be but I was not impressed with either White Spot and will never buy another. 

Naturally, after the appraisal, I opted to take a credit rather than cash. Although I really didn't need to buy any more pipes I did have one grail pipe in mind to use the credit on if it were ever to show up as an estate. Since acquiring a new Castello "1982" great line freehand dublin, I'd been on the lookout for one with a bowl that was flared and flattened along the long axis. Just such a pipe popped up on SP Italian estates last week and I grabbed it probably within an hour or two of it being posted. 

The pipe arrived today in a Castello box and leather pouch. It's in almost-new condition. It has some rim darkening but the bowl has been expertly reamed and polished. There is no cake, there are no teeth marks, and a pipe cleaner passes through the entire pipe unblemished. SP does a great job prepping their estates.

Interestingly, the estate pipe I just acquired has virtually the same dimensions as the "1982" greatline but weighs 10gm less. The newly acquired pipe was manufactured in 1998. Castello ages all its briar for at least 10 years, which means the briar used on this pipe dates from no later than 1988. The "1982" greatline was made in 2018 from special briar set aside by Castello in 1982 to make the very rare flame pipes retailing in the thousands. By coincidence the 1982 weighs 82gm; the estate weighs 72gm. I believe the special briar from 1982 was denser and had tighter grain than most blocks, which was why it was put aside in the first place. But the more recent pipe might also be lighter because of the fluting. 

The first pictures are of the newly acquired pipe. The later pictures are of the 1982 and a comparison of the two pipes. Thanks for your indulgence in reading this post.


----------



## Dran

Nice looker!! Looks like we are all finding dream pipes this week!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> I had Mike Myers of Walker Pipe Repair refurbish two Dunhill White Spots, a county bulldog and chestnut panel, with the intention of selling them to SP. White Spots are supposedly as well made as the older Dunhills. That may be but I was not impressed with either White Spot and will never buy another.
> 
> Naturally, after the appraisal, I opted to take a credit rather than cash. Although I really didn't need to buy any more pipes I did have one grail pipe in mind to use the credit on if it were ever to show up as an estate. Since acquiring a new Castello "1982" great line freehand dublin, I'd been on the lookout for one with a bowl that was flared and flattened along the long axis. Just such a pipe popped up on SP Italian estates last week and I grabbed it probably within an hour or two of it being posted.
> 
> The pipe arrived today in a Castello box and leather pouch. It's in almost-new condition. It has some rim darkening but the bowl has been expertly reamed and polished. There is no cake, there are no teeth marks, and a pipe cleaner passes through the entire pipe unblemished. SP does a great job prepping their estates.
> 
> Interestingly, the estate pipe I just acquired has virtually the same dimensions as the "1982" greatline but weighs 10gm less. The newly acquired pipe was manufactured in 1998. Castello ages all its briar for at least 10 years, which means the briar used on this pipe dates from no later than 1988. The "1982" greatline was made in 2018 from special briar set aside by Castello in 1982 to make the very rare flame pipes retailing in the thousands. By coincidence the 1982 weighs 82gm; the estate weighs 72gm. I believe the special briar from 1982 was denser and had more parallel grain than most blocks, which was why it was put aside in the first place. But the more recent pipe might also be lighter because of the fluting.
> 
> The first pictures are of the newly acquired pipe. The later pictures are of the 1982 and a comparison of the two pipes. Thanks for your indulgence in reading this post.


Congratulations on another great find! I really like the spiral fluting!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Erik, you shouldn't have to repair a brand new pipe! Don't smoke it. Return it for a refund and continue your search. It is a beautiful pipe but you have every right to feel excited about owning it, not disappointed from the get-go. I also understand that having waited for the pipe and having it hand you're reluctant to give it up. If you've smoked it, then keep it and enjoy it. If you haven't smoked it, try to find one you're happy with.


I have had issues with 2 pipes bought new from P2S. Loose stems or something. For the $$ they seem great but I don't know if I would buy from them again. Just saying for others.

I should note in all fairness I had zero issues with my Northern Briars, or a Charatan other than a 6 week delivery when it's a 3 hour drive. I've bought 4 pipes from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

She found her way home! Now to load it up with some already prepped Old Joe Krantz!
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Champagne InHand said:


> I have had issues with 2 pipes bought new from P2S. Loose stems or something. For the $$ they seem great but I don't know if I would buy from them again. Just saying for others.
> 
> I should note in all fairness I had zero issues with my Northern Briars, or a Charatan other than a 6 week delivery when it's a 3 hour drive. I've bought 4 pipes from them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This might explain their better than average pricing. Good news on my Castello is, they sent me $35 and Mike Myers from Walker Pipe Repair is charging $10 + shipping to refinish the rim. It's on its way to him now. Meanwhile, I found myself trolling the big bad World Wide Web last night and purchased another Castello. This one is coming from Germany.


----------



## zcziggy

After going through lots of posts I am getting the itch to buy a pipe after a a long time. Looking at a Charatan lane era and a Butz Choquin provence....can anybody give an opinion about them? Neither of them is new.


----------



## cory1984

New Crown Manola 604 Sandblast Scoop pipe, and some Lane HGL were waiting in my mailbox when I got home. Very happy with the look and feel of this pipe!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

cory1984 said:


> New Crown Manola 604 Sandblast Scoop pipe, and some Lane HGL were waiting in my mailbox when I got home. Very happy with the look and feel of this pipe!
> View attachment 249794


Nice! Hope she smokes as well as she looks!


----------



## Fusion

This is whats in my basket for payday (friday) i did have another pipe in there (a Mastro De Papa smooth Rhodesian)
but decided to fill up a little on Tobacco

*Lane Limited HGL Pipe Tobacco*

*Cornell & Diehl Bailey's Front Porch Pipe Tobacco*

*Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop Pipe Tobacco*

*Bell's Three Nuns Yellow Pipe Tobacco Tin*

*Dunhill Ready Rubbed Pipe Tobacco Tin*

*Cornell & Diehl Bijou Pipe Tobacco*

*Ashton Winding Road Pipe Tobacco*

*Seattle Pipe Club Snoqualmie Falls Pipe Tobacco*


----------



## Champagne InHand

zcziggy said:


> After going through lots of posts I am getting the itch to buy a pipe after a a long time. Looking at a Charatan lane era and a Butz Choquin provence....can anybody give an opinion about them? Neither of them is new.


I love my Charatan pipes. I love the comfort bit. I love their shapes and giving their carvers the freedom to follow the briar.

I only have one B-C which is a small Bent Bulldog but it works and smokes quite well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dahu

Love posts like this that'll link to the exact product. There are sometimes blends referenced by an abbreviated name and it's tougher for someone new to locate the referenced blend.



Fusion said:


> This is whats in my basket for payday (friday) i did have another pipe in there (a Mastro De Papa smooth Rhodesian)
> but decided to fill up a little on Tobacco
> 
> *Lane Limited HGL Pipe Tobacco*
> 
> *Cornell & Diehl Bailey's Front Porch Pipe Tobacco*
> 
> *Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop Pipe Tobacco*
> 
> *Bell's Three Nuns Yellow Pipe Tobacco Tin*
> 
> *Dunhill Ready Rubbed Pipe Tobacco Tin*
> 
> *Cornell & Diehl Bijou Pipe Tobacco*
> 
> *Ashton Winding Road Pipe Tobacco*
> 
> *Seattle Pipe Club Snoqualmie Falls Pipe Tobacco*


----------



## Dran

A few necessities, and a couple new blends to try down the road when i free some jar space up!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Visited the local Pipe Shop a couple days ago and picked up the Union Square based on suggestion from @OneStrangeOne

Saw the Peterson Irish Flake and remembered someone saying it had a decent nic kick. As soon as I opened the tin, I regretted the purchase. I'll give it a go, but that fired tobacco smokiness on the tin note is an instant turn off.

Might be a future gifting tobacco?


----------



## Dran

ebnash said:


> Visited the local Pipe Shop a couple days ago and picked up the Union Square based on suggestion from @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Saw the Peterson Irish Flake and remembered someone saying it had a decent nic kick. As soon as I opened the tin, I regretted the purchase. I'll give it a go, but that fired tobacco smokiness on the tin note is an instant turn off.
> 
> Might be a future gifting tobacco?


That's what i love about this place!! Worry free purchases on new items! If its not in your wheelhouse, pass it on to skmeone else to give it a whirl!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Won an auction for some pipe stands.
They need some modifications and new finish, but much better than that Partagas E2 box I have been using.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Won an auction for some pipe stands.
> They need some modifications and new finish, but much better than that Partagas E2 box I have been using.
> 
> View attachment 249982


Beautiful! Now all you need are 30 pipes!>


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Beautiful! Now all you need are 30 pipes!>


At the rate that @Scap is trucking along, he'll probably need to think about getting more racks...


----------



## ebnash

Dran said:


> That's what i love about this place!! Worry free purchases on new items! If its not in your wheelhouse, pass it on to skmeone else to give it a whirl!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Agreed, but the bad part of taking chances in a California Pipe Shop is you will not find tins that are less than $20!


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Agreed, but the bad part of taking chances in a California Pipe Shop is you will not find tins that are less than $20!


I dont even try now @ebnash, we had a decent shop but he closed when the new tax came on


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> At the rate that @Scap is trucking along, he'll probably need to think about getting more racks...


I did see a pretty awesome Sherlock Holmes wall cabinet....


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> I dont even try now @ebnash, we had a decent shop but he closed when the new tax came on


Time to move? :smile2:


----------



## ebnash

zcziggy said:


> Time to move? :smile2:


Nope, just exercise a little patience and buy online.

Just good practice to keep some money flowing into your local joint, if they are good people and you want them to stick around.


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> Nope, just exercise a little patience and buy online.
> 
> Just good practice to keep some money flowing into your local joint, if they are good people and you want them to stick around.


I have one about 2 miles from home, i make a point to spend some cash there


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Picked up a pair of Mastro de Paja Dublin's from @Deuce de Masta, 







Of course he threw in some 2011 Stonehaven AND some 40+ year old Mac Baron Virginia #1 
I mowed all day yesterday so as soon as my sinuses recover I'm gonna dive into that!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

OneStrangeOne said:


> Picked up a pair of Mastro de Paja Dublin's from @Deuce de Masta,
> View attachment 250140
> 
> Of course he threw in some 2011 Stonehaven AND some 40+ year old Mac Baron Virginia #1
> I mowed all day yesterday so as soon as my sinuses recover I'm gonna dive into that!


I hope you enjoy it all. Thanks for the purchase.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Picked up a pair of Mastro de Paja Dublin's from @Deuce de Masta,
> View attachment 250140
> 
> Of course he threw in some 2011 Stonehaven AND some 40+ year old Mac Baron Virginia #1
> I mowed all day yesterday so as soon as my sinuses recover I'm gonna dive into that!


A beautiful pair 'o pipes! This is one of the worst spring for allergies but I think that every year! Enjoy brother.


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Nope, just exercise a little patience and buy online.
> 
> Just good practice to keep some money flowing into your local joint, if they are good people and you want them to stick around.


That is exactly why I don't mind driving 45 minutes to Boswell's. They're just above Gettysburg from me, they've been around for decades, they make awesome pipes, and their tobacco blends are top notch for the price. Even if I go there just to oogle at their craftsmanship on display, I still always buy something to show my support of a great family owned business.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Just this morning i talked the wife into buying me a pipe lighter for Fathers day, we ordered on online and it should be here by next weekend, so we go shopping to Wallmart and right at the checkout i spy this Ronson pipe lighter combo for $7.95 she says go for it (she much prefers me smoking the pipe to cigars) so i have this and another on the way :grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Just this morning i talked the wife into buying me a pipe lighter for Fathers day, we ordered on online and it should be here by next weekend, so we go shopping to Wallmart and right at the checkout i spy this Ronson pipe lighter combo for $7.95 she says go for it (she much prefers me smoking the pipe to cigars) so i have this and another on the way :grin2:


That's a great lighter. Be careful of the tools though, I didn't pay attention and the screw came loose and fell out. Lighter still works like a champ, I just don't have the tools attached anymore.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Alrightdriver said:


> That's a great lighter. Be careful of the tools though, I didn't pay attention and the screw came loose and fell out. Lighter still works like a champ, I just don't have the tools attached anymore.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


Mine that looks the same breaks now and again but a quick touch of a pipe cleaner clears some ignition fouling. Solid $10 pipe lighter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Mine that looks the same breaks now and again but a quick touch of a pipe cleaner clears some ignition fouling. Solid $10 pipe lighter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had mine a few months now, and my only complaint is the screw that fell out. But so far unless there has been strong wind, it's lit up every time I click it. And I can live without the attached tools, I have one I prefer anyway. They were just handy to have.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Im stuck in this hole :vs_whistle:


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Im stuck in this hole :vs_whistle:


Oh man....you are done. Can't call it a hobby anymore...that's a full time job :grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Im stuck in this hole :vs_whistle:


Thanks for reminding me I need more bookshop.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Im stuck in this hole :vs_whistle:


Lmao! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Im stuck in this hole :vs_whistle:


Very nice selection. Enjoy!:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Quick question, the "Tubs with the plastic lids" all have a production date, the tins dont seem to have a date, why is that or am i not looking hard enough?


----------



## Bigjohn

Fusion said:


> Im stuck in this hole :vs_whistle:


Why do I feel like I am on the edge of the same hole.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bigjohn said:


> Why do I feel like I am on the edge of the same hole.......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lotsa Room John, come on down


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Quick question, the "Tubs with the plastic lids" all have a production date, the tins dont seem to have a date, why is that or am i not looking hard enough?


Not all manufacturers date their product. C&D is one of the few that does.


----------



## ebnash

Dunhill dated their tins, but used a system that required a secret decoder ring that could only be found in designated tubs of ovaltine


----------



## JohnBrody15

As many of us sit at the bottom of the rabbit hole, we must realize that there is only one true way to not completely drown in pipe tobacco, you gotta smoke like the legend Jiminks. :grin2: All day, all night. 7 days a week. A true champion.


----------



## Fusion

JohnBrody15 said:


> As many of us sit at the bottom of the rabbit hole, we must realize that there is only one true way to not completely drown in pipe tobacco, you gotta smoke like the legend Jiminks. :grin2: All day, all night. 7 days a week. A true champion.


If he really smokes all that he posts dam lol thats a lot of smoking, he also dose quite a lot of eating


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> If he really smokes all that he posts dam lol thats a lot of smoking, he also dose quite a lot of eating


I've got a buddy that smokes cigars like that. All day, everyday. 
I freely admit, I can't hang....and I feel like I've got a pretty decent tolerance for nicotine.


----------



## ebnash

Im starting to think that “Castello” is an infectious disease. A few weeks back, I decided to start looking for one. Found a 55 that I really liked and ordered it. Most of you know that when it arrived, I was unhappy with the finish on the rim. I sent it out for some refinishing and a day or two later, I found another Castello I couldn’t live without. Ordered it from Germany and figured now my sickness will be quenched while I wait the month for the 55 to be refinished. The 2nd pipe should show up this week. 

Well, last night I was trolling LJ Peretti to pick up a few 1oz samples of Burley and Virginia’s to try and noticed that they showed Castello as a brand they carried. 

Low and behold, I checked out with yet a 3rd new Castello. It’s a design I have not come across while hunting for the last few weeks and I could just not pass it up. 

I’m feeling a little sick to my stomach over the amount I’ve spent on pipes in the last month. 3 Stanwells and 3 Castellos. 

Heres a pic from the LJ Peretti site of the Bent Rhodesian I grabbed last night.


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> Im starting to think that "Castello" is an infectious disease. A few weeks back, I decided to start looking for one. Found a 55 that I really liked and ordered it. Most of you know that when it arrived, I was unhappy with the finish on the rim. I sent it out for some refinishing and a day or two later, I found another Castello I couldn't live without. Ordered it from Germany and figured now my sickness will be quenched while I wait the month for the 55 to be refinished. The 2nd pipe should show up this week.
> 
> Well, last night I was trolling LJ Peretti to pick up a few 1oz samples of Burley and Virginia's to try and noticed that they showed Castello as a brand they carried.
> 
> Low and behold, I checked out with yet a 3rd new Castello. It's a design I have not come across while hunting for the last few weeks and I could just not pass it up.
> 
> I'm feeling a little sick to my stomach over the amount I've spent on pipes in the last month. 3 Stanwells and 3 Castellos.
> 
> Heres a pic from the LJ Peretti site of the Bent Rhodesian I grabbed last night.


Oh it's a sickness all right....very nice!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sometimes you just have to take a break from buying and enjoy what you have. I clearly have more than enough pipes. Trying to focus on trying them all for at least a week is something I forced myself to do. 

It helps kill the urge. Then I can save up and pay a few bills or buy some CCs. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

ebnash said:


> Im starting to think that "Castello" is an infectious disease. A few weeks back, I decided to start looking for one. Found a 55 that I really liked and ordered it. Most of you know that when it arrived, I was unhappy with the finish on the rim. I sent it out for some refinishing and a day or two later, I found another Castello I couldn't live without. Ordered it from Germany and figured now my sickness will be quenched while I wait the month for the 55 to be refinished. The 2nd pipe should show up this week.
> 
> Well, last night I was trolling LJ Peretti to pick up a few 1oz samples of Burley and Virginia's to try and noticed that they showed Castello as a brand they carried.
> 
> Low and behold, I checked out with yet a 3rd new Castello. It's a design I have not come across while hunting for the last few weeks and I could just not pass it up.
> 
> I'm feeling a little sick to my stomach over the amount I've spent on pipes in the last month. 3 Stanwells and 3 Castellos.
> 
> Heres a pic from the LJ Peretti site of the Bent Rhodesian I grabbed last night.


She's a beauty.


----------



## ebnash

Champagne InHand said:


> Sometimes you just have to take a break from buying and enjoy what you have. I clearly have more than enough pipes. Trying to focus on trying them all for at least a week is something I forced myself to do.
> 
> It helps kill the urge. Then I can save up and pay a few bills or buy some CCs. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, it going to take me months to fully break-in 6 new pipes. Just 3 weeks ago, I finished buying 3 boxes of CC's so hopefully I can settle down now...


----------



## Matt_21

Never settle.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Im starting to think that "Castello" is an infectious disease. A few weeks back, I decided to start looking for one. Found a 55 that I really liked and ordered it. Most of you know that when it arrived, I was unhappy with the finish on the rim. I sent it out for some refinishing and a day or two later, I found another Castello I couldn't live without. Ordered it from Germany and figured now my sickness will be quenched while I wait the month for the 55 to be refinished. The 2nd pipe should show up this week.
> 
> Well, last night I was trolling LJ Peretti to pick up a few 1oz samples of Burley and Virginia's to try and noticed that they showed Castello as a brand they carried.
> 
> Low and behold, I checked out with yet a 3rd new Castello. It's a design I have not come across while hunting for the last few weeks and I could just not pass it up.
> 
> I'm feeling a little sick to my stomach over the amount I've spent on pipes in the last month. 3 Stanwells and 3 Castellos.
> 
> Heres a pic from the LJ Peretti site of the Bent Rhodesian I grabbed last night.


Sweet! 
I've looked at Castello quite a few times but I always end up getting an artisan instead. One of these days I'll find the shape and size I can't pass up.


----------



## Piper

Erik, @ebnash, you're going to love that pipe and the 55 when it returns. Castello makes so many beautiful pipes it's hard not to excited looking at them, especially when you get a bargain somewhere in Italy or Germany.:smile2:


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Erik, @ebnash, you're going to love that pipe and the 55 when it returns. Castello makes so many beautiful pipes it's hard not to excited looking at them, especially when you get a bargain somewhere in Italy or Germany.:smile2:


Yeah, I feel like the one I snagged in Germany last week was a great deal. Pipe-24.de sells outside of EU through eBay. They had a buy it now or make an offer. I made a low offer and they accepted. That one is a Sea Rock Liverpool KKKK and I'm very excited to see it in person. It will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Fusion

This is on the way:vs_whistle: Neerup Classic Smooth bent pot


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> This is on the way:vs_whistle: Neerup Classic Smooth bent pot


Need my address for delivery????

No, seriously, do you???? :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

From Smoking Pipes :grin2: Some regular and some aromatic pipe tobacco. Had my eye on these for awhile and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Scap

Just ordered this....

https://www.tobaccopipes.com/peterson-standard-rustic-xl-315-tobacco-pipe-plip/

Checked all the boxes for me.
P-Lip
Peterson System
Military Mount
Huge bowl


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Just ordered this....
> 
> https://www.tobaccopipes.com/peterson-standard-rustic-xl-315-tobacco-pipe-plip/
> 
> Checked all the boxes for me.
> P-Lip
> Peterson System
> Military Mount
> Huge bowl


That is also a Peterson signature shape as well. Classic because it's so perfectly proportioned. Enjoy.:vs_cool:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> This is on the way:vs_whistle: Neerup Classic Smooth bent pot


It's all about the medium bend pipes. You can't go wrong.


----------



## ebnash

More of a summary for the week and only pics of the Castellos

Stanwell 11 Vario partially rusticated - yes, another 11

Castello Liverpool KKKK
Castello Bent Rhodesian KKKK

Orlik Golden Sliced
Solani 633 VaPer
Wessex Gold Brick - 100g
LJ Peretti BPC 1oz
LJ Peretti Boston Slices 1oz
3 Czech Tools for the car, truck, and work


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> More of a summary for the week and only pics of the Castellos
> 
> Stanwell 11 Vario partially rusticated - yes, another 11
> 
> Castello Liverpool KKKK
> Castello Bent Rhodesian KKKK
> 
> Orlik Golden Sliced
> Solani 633 VaPer
> Wessex Gold Brick - 100g
> LJ Peretti BPC 1oz
> LJ Peretti Boston Slices 1oz
> 3 Czech Tools for the car, truck, and work


Gorgeous looking pair Erick!


----------



## Piper

Erik @ebnash. Those are some gorgeous pipes. I love Castello's take on classic shapes and nobody does rustication like they do. Great diverse collection of tobacco too. I can't imagine what you'd be up to if you hadn't decided to quit pipe smoking LOL! :wink2:


----------



## Fusion

@ebnash i love that Bent Rhodesian, Sweet


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Erik @ebnash. Those are some gorgeous pipes. I love Castello's take on classic shapes and nobody does rustication like they do. Great diverse collection of tobacco too. I can't imagine what you'd be up to if you hadn't decided to quit pipe smoking LOL! :wink2:


I'm quite sure my renewed vigor for piping is directly related to my knee injury/surgery/recovery. I was just cleared for short durations on the stationary bike for increasing range of motion. I still have months to go, but as I getting closer to recovery, I will be back on the bikes and spending less time piping.

But, this down time has inspired me to bolster my arsenal for cigars and and piping so it's always there waiting for me.


----------



## Dran

Meanwhile on eBay! A Stanwell prince! @restomod, whatcha thinks?









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Dran said:


> Meanwhile on eBay! A Stanwell prince! @restomod, whatcha thinks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That's a great looking one! New or estate?


----------



## Scap

Ha!
$9.99 at the Walgreens by my house.


----------



## Dran

restomod said:


> That's a great looking one! New or estate?


Its an estate, but gently used and well loved!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dran said:


> Its an estate, but gently used and well loved!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Is that better than gently loved and well used?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

JohnBrody15 said:


> Is that better than gently loved and well used?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very much so! This is a good example of a well used, little loved pipe!








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Very much so! This is a good example of a well used, little loved pipe!
> View attachment 250770
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That's a good representation of how I feel by Wednesday afternoon....


----------



## Fusion

So after 4 days Holiday at USPS Florida it finally got here, it is very nice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> So after 4 days Holiday at USPS Florida it finally got here, it is very nice


Much nicer than @Dran's latest pic! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## restomod

Fusion said:


> So after 4 days Holiday at USPS Florida it finally got here, it is very nice


Wow that stem alone is worth the price of admission


----------



## Scap

Pictures don't do this justice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Pictures don't do this justice.
> 
> View attachment 250816


Awesome looking pipe! I really like the Peterson shapes! 
Hope she smokes as good as she looks!


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Pictures don't do this justice.
> 
> View attachment 250816


Very Nice, iv been looking at a Peterson Sherlock Holmes Squire, could very well be my next purchase


----------



## Scap

Just about 2hrs on this bowl.
No gurgling, no bite, and very comfortable hands free.

I'm a Peterson fan for sure, now. Might have to get me a couple more as time goes on.


----------



## cory1984

Finally picked up a proper pipe rack. Was a little dingy from lack of care. Threw down $8 for it (they wanted $10) brought it home and it shined up really nice with some polish.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Pictures don't do this justice.
> 
> View attachment 250816


You got yourself a classic. Very nice. I just read that with the stem (is it called a p lip or a fish tail or something?). The hole is on top. So you gotta rest the lip on top of your tongue. I hope that makes sense!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> You got yourself a classic. Very nice. I just read that with the stem (is it called a p lip or a fish tail or something?). The hole is on top. So you gotta rest the lip on top of your tongue. I hope that makes sense!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, P-Lip has the hole pointed upwards towards the roof of your mouth. Kept the bite to a minimum. *I* still smoke pretty hot, but don't mind a bit of bite.


----------



## Dran

My first of many coming in the next few days.... This is what happens when the wife leaves town....









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Is that a Castello @Dran ? whatever it is its very nice, congrats


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> Is that a Castello @Dran ? whatever it is its very nice, congrats


Stanwell!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Stanwell!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Ah ok lol, Sweet


----------



## Bigjohn

Scap said:


> Ha!
> 
> $9.99 at the Walgreens by my house.
> 
> View attachment 250712
> 
> 
> View attachment 250714


Cool that they are making it in big box stores. I just picked up a few of their legends for fishing/camping trip piping 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Bigjohn said:


> Cool that they are making it in big box stores. I just picked up a few of their legends for fishing/camping trip piping
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one had been on the shelf a good long time.
I imagine they'll get discontinued in the very near future like CVS did.


----------



## Bigjohn

Scap said:


> This one had been on the shelf a good long time.
> 
> I imagine they'll get discontinued in the very near future like CVS did.


Probably not enough general interest for something like this to justify valuable real estate on the shelf. I am as green as it gets but it does seem the company has great respect in the piping world and excellent overall product reviews

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Another with bamboo? @Dran
Get them packed up before the wife gets back!


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> You got yourself a classic. Very nice. I just read that with the stem (is it called a p lip or a fish tail or something?). The hole is on top. So you gotta rest the lip on top of your tongue. I hope that makes sense!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got quite a few Peterson pipes all with p-lips. Good aromatic pipes as well as for other. P-lip sits at the edge of the teeth. Smoke doesn't burn the tongue but careful not to burn the top of the mouth. Enjoy it. Bent billiards and bent Dublin pipes are my favorites.

But I also love a Bulldog and a Rhodesian with a bent shank/stem too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Matt_21 said:


> Another with bamboo? @Dran
> 
> Get them packed up before the wife gets back!


Nope... Just tactical arrangement on the rack... Its 2 sided, so all the new stuff is in the back, out of view!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dran is balling these days. This is on the way to him.

Charatan XL Dublin with a bend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Just trying to make sure I get a little something from my bonus I'm getting for the power plant closing before the Mrs. spends the rest! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Champagne InHand said:


> Dran is balling these days. This is on the way to him.
> 
> Charatan XL Dublin with a bend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quick @Dran order more tobacco, that thing will need 2oz to fill it lol, nice pipe


----------



## Bigjohn

You guys buying so many nice pipes it's friggen awesome! Most are way above my pay grade but I do have a couple of cons coming lol.

Looks like @Dran and @ebnash should just quit their jobs and go piping full time to have a smallest chance of rotating through all that inventory 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Thats the cool thing about pipes! Even if i dont smoke one for a while, i can still enjoy looking at them!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Thats the cool thing about pipes! Even if i dont smoke one for a while, i can still enjoy looking at them!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


A couple of great looking pipes! Stanwell does a quality product, I think you'll like the way it smokes!


----------



## Dran

I knew the one i grabbed from Erik is awesome, so i wasn't sweating it! Already ghoted English, so i guess I'll stick with that for it.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Dran is balling these days. This is on the way to him.
> 
> Charatan XL Dublin with a bend.


Dave, that pipe is stunning! I've never owned one, but the beautiful tight grain seems quintessentially Charatan.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Nope... Just tactical arrangement on the rack... Its 2 sided, so all the new stuff is in the back, out of view!


Dran, when I go away for the weekend I only take a few pipes. This probably reveals something unflattering about me, but I find that, after I've smoked each pipe once or twice, I get bored with them. I can't wait to get home to smoke a pipe I haven't used in awhile. So in addition to the acquisition phase of pipe collecting-the infamous rabbit hole-there is the "variety is the spice of life" phase-often rationalized as "I need a rotation." Both phases result in the accumulation of more pipes than you would really need if pipes were merely vehicles for smoking tobacco. At least that's how I rationalize it.:smile2: My wife (like yours apparently) doesn't quite see it that way!


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Dran, when I go away for the weekend I only take a few pipes. This probably reveals something unflattering about me, but I find that, after I've smoked each pipe once or twice, I get bored with them. I can't wait to get home to smoke a pipe I haven't used in awhile. So in addition to the acquisition phase of pipe collecting-the infamous rabbit hole-there is the "variety is the spice of life" phase-often rationalized as "I need a rotation." Both phases result in the accumulation of more pipes than you would really need if pipes were merely vehicles for smoking tobacco. At least that's how I rationalize it.:smile2: My wife (like yours apparently) doesn't quite see it that way!


They need to be glad we collect pipes, cigars, tools, etc and not more wives and/or girlfriends.....
Of course that gets hugely expensive quick quick.


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> Dran, when I go away for the weekend I only take a few pipes. This probably reveals something unflattering about me, but I find that, after I've smoked each pipe once or twice, I get bored with them. I can't wait to get home to smoke a pipe I haven't used in awhile. So in addition to the acquisition phase of pipe collecting-the infamous rabbit hole-there is the "variety is the spice of life" phase-often rationalized as "I need a rotation." Both phases result in the accumulation of more pipes than you would really need if pipes were merely vehicles for smoking tobacco. At least that's how I rationalize it.:smile2: My wife (like yours apparently) doesn't quite see it that way!


I have the added conundrum of needing work pipes, cobs, cheap briars, etc, in addition to my fancy ones for smoking around the house! Lol. My wife doesn't give me too much greif as long as the bills are paid.... Though I may not be able to hide this pipe buying bender I'm on. Gonna need another rack soon.... She actually gave me the all clear to buy a wall rack for my tobacco room! ( walk in closet at the new house) though I wouldn't dare tell her how much ive spent on these that are arriving while she's outta town. Hopefully she doesn't ask, i have a full disclosure policy with her...

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Dave, that pipe is stunning! I've never owned one, but the beautiful tight grain seems quintessentially Charatan.:vs_cool:


The flames and tight grain do look quite nice. I have a few great pipes that rarely ever get smoked. It seemed silly hoarding them when I know a piping brother that I enabled, needed to have.

Dran the tobacco room sounds great.

And yes, we could be spending on hookers and blow so most wives are pretty cool about it. She is better about the pipes more than cigars near the house, minus that I have 5 glass jars on our kitchen table with my regular bulk tobacco as well as my carousel with the triple E in the center jar. Of course it's just a few feet from my rear door to my back porch and patio.

I'm going to switch a few pipes around. Like Piper, I bring 2 pipes on trips. Coming hone is great to smoke some new pipes but getting each pipe with the right tobacco sure takes time.

I need to start smoking this crazy chunk of briar or sell it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> I have the added conundrum of needing work pipes, cobs, cheap briars, etc, in addition to my fancy ones for smoking around the house! Lol. My wife doesn't give me too much greif as long as the bills are paid.... Though I may not be able to hide this pipe buying bender I'm on. Gonna need another rack soon.... She actually gave me the all clear to buy a wall rack for my tobacco room! ( walk in closet at the new house) though I wouldn't dare tell her how much ive spent on these that are arriving while she's outta town. Hopefully she doesn't ask, i have a full disclosure policy with her...


Brother, I think you're going to have a lot of trouble making that gorgeous Charatan from Dave inconspicuous.:smile2:


----------



## Dran

Got some more BALLER pipes in today! Err, I mean, work pipes









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Dran said:


> Got some more BALLER pipes in today! Err, I mean, work pipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


You are on a roll lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Bigjohn said:


> You are on a roll lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I know....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Boss ordered 2# of Lane 1Q, and it showed up five minutes after he left last week for vacation....
He texts me today, saying I could raid the box, so of course I did.
Snagged about an ounce. Figure it'll go nice in the little Walgreens cob.


----------



## Dran

Wow! This thing is big, but not too big... Beautiful grain on this old girl! And @Champagne InHand even included a sock! I hope you're as happy with the deal as I am!! Unfortunately, we're now getting the rain you had yesterday, so I wont be firing up tonight...









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Dran said:


> Wow! This thing is big, but not too big... Beautiful grain on this old girl! And @Champagne InHand even included a sock! I hope you're as happy with the deal as I am!! Unfortunately, we're now getting the rain you had yesterday, so I wont be firing up tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That is an awesome looking pipe!!!!!!


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Wow! This thing is big, but not too big... Beautiful grain on this old girl! And @Champagne InHand even included a sock! I hope you're as happy with the deal as I am!! Unfortunately, we're now getting the rain you had yesterday, so I wont be firing up tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Fusion

Sweet @Dran


----------



## Fusion

Todays order, 2 of each, 1 to smoke another to hide away


Cart Items SKU Qty*Samuel Gawith "Cabbie's Mixture" 50g Tin*  SGCABBIE 2*Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake*  sg1792-50 2*Samuel Gawith Best Brown Flake*  SGBBF50 2*Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader*  sg-squadron50 2*Watch City's Deluxe Crumb Cut"*  WCDCC 2


----------



## Champagne InHand

Esoterica Margate bag. P&C has some Esoterica blends in and should have called you if you are on the list. 

No Penzance though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Must've had technical difficulties, i cant pull up anything on p&c esoterica tab

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Yesterday was a good day coming home to the post.

1st off, I got my new Castello 55 back from Walker Pipe Repair to refinish the rim, which looked pretty terrible when I received it. Mike Meyers at Walker Pipe Repair does excellent work for amazing prices. It cost me less than $25 for shipping both ways and the rim refinish. He also is very over the top with wrapping your pipe up in a ton of bubble wrap to make sure it's journey home is successful. I need to thank @Piper for the reference to Walker Pipe Repair and Mike Meyers.

I spent hundreds on the pipe and it was very poorly packed when I received. Then this guy, for $10 repair job wraps it up like a fine piece of art...

2nd, I received a tobacco I've been seeking for over a year. @JimInks and I had a PM conversation about this tobacco over a year ago and he said it would be near impossible to find, and he was right. Luckily, some came up on another forum and snatched it up. Since it's no longer made, it also has a few years on it, so that's nice

1.75oz of Motzek Strang sliced and jarred in coins.

I think I may actually smoke this in the new 55 that just came back. The smell on this is an amazing mix of tangy dark fruit and sweet fig. Maybe even some bright apple lingering. The coins should drop perfectly in the 55 which has ~1" diameter bowl.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Yesterday was a good day coming home to the post.
> 
> 1st off, I got my new Castello 55 back from Walker Pipe Repair to refinish the rim, which looked pretty terrible when I received it. Mike Meyers at Walker Pipe Repair does excellent work for amazing prices. It cost me less than $25 for shipping both ways and the rim refinish. He also is very over the top with wrapping your pipe up in a ton of bubble wrap to make sure it's journey home is successful.
> 
> I spent hundreds on the pipe and it was very poorly packed when I received. Then this guy, for $10 repair job wraps it up like a fine piece of art...
> 
> 2nd, I received a tobacco I've been seeking for over a year. @JimInks and I had a PM conversation about this tobacco over a year ago and he said it would be near impossible to find, and he was right. Luckily, some came up on another forum and snatched it up. Since it's no longer made, it also has a few years on it, so that's nice
> 
> 1.75oz of Motzek Strang sliced and jarred in coins.
> 
> I think I may actually smoke this in the new 55 that just came back.


Congrats Erik. Can't wait to see the new 55 in action.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Waiting impatiently for the postman, my order from WWC is finally "out for delivery" im not having much luck with USPS lately, my last 2 orders have both taken a few days holiday where i cant even track them, I was worried about this one because it has some hard to find tobacco in it, pics later


----------



## Champagne InHand

Estate pipes 15% off this weekend at SP. of course the few pipes I had wanted to send in are not up, so no credit to buy. 

But maybe next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Some Samuel Gawith to try, i have had the 1792 before i think from @blackrabbit but the rest are all new to me, i understand the Cabbies Mixture is hard to get hold of so i was lucky, im told the WCC Delux Crumb Cut is wonderful so we shall see.


----------



## Bigjohn

A few things










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Bigjohn said:


> A few things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Were ya able to snag a sack of seconds??

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Dran said:


> Nice! Were ya able to snag a sack of seconds??
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Indeed. Not a bad deal for $27. Couldn't really find a thing wrong with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Great deal! Especially when they load you down with "special" cobs! I only had 2... 4 of the Legend shape, 2 straight, 2 bent, and a Pony Express

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Dran said:


> Great deal! Especially when they load you down with "special" cobs! I only had 2... 4 of the Legend shape, 2 straight, 2 bent, and a Pony Express
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


The description says they send up to five legends. I totally lucked out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Some Samuel Gawith to try, i have had the 1792 before i think from @blackrabbit but the rest are all new to me, i understand the Cabbies Mixture is hard to get hold of so i was lucky, im told the WCC Delux Crumb Cut is wonderful so we shall see.


The Cabbies Mixture is awesome!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Yesterday was a good day coming home to the post.
> 
> 1st off, I got my new Castello 55 back from Walker Pipe Repair to refinish the rim, which looked pretty terrible when I received it. Mike Meyers at Walker Pipe Repair does excellent work for amazing prices. It cost me less than $25 for shipping both ways and the rim refinish. He also is very over the top with wrapping your pipe up in a ton of bubble wrap to make sure it's journey home is successful. I need to thank @Piper for the reference to Walker Pipe Repair and Mike Meyers.
> 
> I spent hundreds on the pipe and it was very poorly packed when I received. Then this guy, for $10 repair job wraps it up like a fine piece of art...
> 
> 2nd, I received a tobacco I've been seeking for over a year. @JimInks and I had a PM conversation about this tobacco over a year ago and he said it would be near impossible to find, and he was right. Luckily, some came up on another forum and snatched it up. Since it's no longer made, it also has a few years on it, so that's nice
> 
> 1.75oz of Motzek Strang sliced and jarred in coins.
> 
> I think I may actually smoke this in the new 55 that just came back. The smell on this is an amazing mix of tangy dark fruit and sweet fig. Maybe even some bright apple lingering. The coins should drop perfectly in the 55 which has ~1" diameter bowl.


Glad to see you got your Castello fixed! Great score on the Stang I think you'll like it, I've got two or three bowls left. Might have to dig it out this weekend.


----------



## Scap

Scored a pair of 8oz Plum Pudding and a pair of 1.75oz Hearth & Home BlackHouse.


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> Scored a pair of 8oz Plum Pudding and a pair of 1.75oz Hearth & Home BlackHouse.


I always hear you talking about this Plum Pudding. I'm so busy anymore, I'm not up to date on sources. Anywhere you know I can find an ounce or so to try for cheap? Tobacco pipes has a 2oz tin for $12.74. Is that a good price?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> I always hear you talking about this Plum Pudding. I'm so busy anymore, I'm not up to date on sources. Anywhere you know I can find an ounce or so to try for cheap? Tobacco pipes has a 2oz tin for $12.74. Is that a good price?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The devil site has 2oz tins with bids around $6.


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> The devil site has 2oz tins with bids around $6.


Sweet, I'll look after the holiday when things get back to normal. Thanks.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> Sweet, I'll look after the holiday when things get back to normal. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Just looked at this on cbid. Winning bids at the moment are $10 and there is 3 days left. $12.74 seems fair


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Just looked at this on cbid. Winning bids at the moment are $10 and there is 3 days left. $12.74 seems fair


That's just for one tin. The other two are at $7.50


----------



## ebnash

I actually purchased this carousel on craigslist a couple weeks ago, but it was pretty rough. Just finished sanding and refinishing. Although it came out nice, I do regret using a stain with poly sealer built it, because it hides a lot of the grain and gives it a plastic look. If I was to do it again, I would just apply Howard’s Feed and Wax to the bare wood. I’m definitely not going to do it over because all the detail sanding of the pockets and irregular surfaces was painstaking. Also had to open up the top cut outs as they were too narrow for some of my pipes.


----------



## ebnash

@Scap

Yep, just got outbid from 11.00 and now it's 13.00 to play. This is why I hate this site. Really promotes people over paying for the sake of "winning"


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> @Scap
> 
> Yep, just got outbid from 11.00 and now it's 13.00 to play. This is why I hate this site. Really promotes people over paying for the sake of "winning"


For every item they sell at cost there's probably a dozen that go at or above MSRP just because someone gets the endorphin rush from "winning". If only they knew they were losing....lol.


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> For every item they sell at cost there's probably a dozen that go at or above MSRP just because someone gets the endorphin rush from "winning". If only they knew they were losing....lol.


Agreed, I've picked up a few tins to try with bids well below $10 mark. The key is finding something that is not in demand at the time


----------



## Dran

ebnash said:


> Agreed, I've picked up a few tins to try with bids well below $10 mark. The key is finding something that is not in demand at the time


Just picked up 3 tins of H&H mean bean for $5/each! Never had it., but HH has been good with other blends and i love vanilla!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Tha plum pudding is still a good buy as its $16 for 4oz thats better than anywhere iv seen and its the reserve


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Tha plum pudding is still a good buy as its $16 for 4oz thats better than anywhere iv seen and its the reserve


Just to be clear, that is not the reserve. It's just what the next bid level is currently sitting at. The auction has more than 2 days to go and if there are more than just the 3 current bidders lurking, than it's going to go up. I'm actually semi-interested in trying plum pudding, but with my relationship with Latakia, I have no interest in making room for 4 ounces.

I do hope one of you guys get a great deal on it, if your looking.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Just to be clear, that is not the reserve. It's just what the next bid level is currently sitting at. The auction has more than 2 days to go and if there are more than just the 3 current bidders lurking, than it's going to go up. I'm actually semi-interested in trying plum pudding, but with my relationship with Latakia, I have no interest in making room for 4 ounces.
> 
> I do hope one of you guys get a great deal on it, if your looking.


Lol no, i mean its the plum pudding reserve not the price reserve, there are 2 types of plum pudding, the regular and the special reserve, the ones i looked at were the special reserve and had 13 mins to go but that was a while ago, like 45 mins


----------



## msmith1986

I'm trying to stay away from devil auctions because I snipe ridiculous cheap deals in the last 20 seconds, and do it too many times before shipping day. So I ordered a few decent tobaccos a few guys have been letting me try at the lounge. We'll see when they get here. I also ordered 2 cheap pipes on another site earlier, a Molina shorty 122 and a Brog 316 Assessor mahogany, so we'll see when they get here too.
I've only spent $200 or so on cigars so far this year, so I feel I can get some more pipe stuff finally, but still be a cheap @$$ like I am known to be, lol.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Stopped by a Walgreens at lunch.
These two dusty cobs followed me back to the office.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> I actually purchased this carousel on craigslist a couple weeks ago, but it was pretty rough. Just finished sanding and refinishing. Although it came out nice, I do regret using a stain with poly sealer built it, because it hides a lot of the grain and gives it a plastic look. If I was to do it again, I would just apply Howard's Feed and Wax to the bare wood. I'm definitely not going to do it over because all the detail sanding of the pockets and irregular surfaces was painstaking. Also had to open up the top cut outs as they were too narrow for some of my pipes.


Erik, I actually like the matte "Danish" look of your carousel-and the pipes look amazing. It was smart to get a rack with slots for the stems, rather than holes. The holes don't always accommodate wider stems, although you can sometimes separate the stem from the stummel and reconnect the two after the stem is through the hole.:vs_cool:

BTW, you better get busy filling those last two slots!>


----------



## Dran

Lil bit of a cbid bender, but i stayed well below retail on everything!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Lil bit of a cbid bender, but i stayed well below retail on everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Nice score! Davidoff Flake Medallions is my favorite of that genre. You sure can't beat the price you got it for.


----------



## Fusion

Just bought a Boxed pair of Cellini Bulldogs, one smooth the other blasted, used but look to be in good shape, lets hope they are, also negotiating on a Radice Rind Rodesian, will see how that goes


----------



## Dran

There's an Alice.... And then there's Colin!! (@fusion )








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Lil bit of a cbid bender, but i stayed well below retail on everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I almost sniped you on a couple of those....lol


----------



## Dran

Wouldnt have been mad! Had a pretty good haul! Youre not JT in PA are you? Lol.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Here are the pipes i bought, i know Cellini is not a top make but i couldnt not buy them for the price


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Wouldnt have been mad! Had a pretty good haul! Youre not JT in PA are you? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Nope SC in TX


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> There's an Alice.... And then there's Colin!! (@fusion )
> View attachment 252208
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


He sure does have a bad itch he's a scratchin... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> Wouldnt have been mad! Had a pretty good haul! Youre not JT in PA are you? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


If you ever see MS in Hanover, PA on there, that's me. I usually snipe at 20 seconds, half successful, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Jc in plymouth, i pad my bids to try to prevemt that.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The Brog 316 Assessor just showed up. For a beat around pipe to add to the collection, I honestly thought it was going to be disappointing. I'm surprised that is doesn't look or feel too bad, for the whole $17 I gave for it, lol. For the price I would expect to find the 2 vertical bore marks that aren't smooth inside the bowl. Oh well, I'll smooth it out a little sometime later. I'm also not sure about this giant filter in between the shank and stem, so I'll try it once with it and take it out. Time to pack it up!





































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The Black Frigate and 10 to Midnight are the full flavors I've really been waiting on since I tried them last week. A tin of Crown Achievement evaded picture somehow. My new Molina bent apple nose warmer came with them. It's basically a scaled-down 320, and should work great for writing or typing since it seems to weigh under an ounce.





































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Got a new pipe and a couple of orders from cbid rolling in

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> The Black Frigate and 10 to Midnight are the full flavors I've really been waiting on since I tried them last week. A tin of Crown Achievement evaded picture somehow. My new Molina bent apple nose warmer came with them. It's basically a scaled-down 320, and should work great for writing or typing since it seems to weigh under an ounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Great looking pipe brother!


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> The Black Frigate and 10 to Midnight are the full flavors I've really been waiting on since I tried them last week. A tin of Crown Achievement evaded picture somehow. My new Molina bent apple nose warmer came with them. It's basically a scaled-down 320, and should work great for writing or typing since it seems to weigh under an ounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Man that's a beautiful little noseburner! Nice grab!


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Great looking pipe brother!


I was torn between that and the Peppino grey 101 with a cream swirl stem. I might still get it at some point since they are priced right.


Matt_21 said:


> Man that's a beautiful little noseburner! Nice grab!


I wanted to be in free shipping territory with the tobacco, so I just couldn't pass it up for $30-couple for how sweet it looked. You know me, cheap @$$, spend $30 more to save $6 on shipping. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Just scored a pair of 8oz Potlatch tubs.
Also, forgot I scored three tins of Cult Blood Red Moon.

I can certainly see how the Devil site gets out of hand quickly for some folks.


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> Just scored a pair of 8oz Potlatch tubs.
> 
> Also, forgot I scored three tins of Cult Blood Red Moon.
> 
> I can certainly see how the Devil site gets out of hand quickly for some folks.


I almost grabbed a blood red moon the other night and forgot to check back. I think it went for $8

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Its funny, you either get really good deals or things blow past the MSRP... Not as often on the pipe side though..

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> Its funny, you either get really good deals or things blow past the MSRP... Not as often on the pipe side though..
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I noticed a lot of stuff has been really high lately from bidders in high-tax states.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> I almost grabbed a blood red moon the other night and forgot to check back. I think it went for $8
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


$4.50 :grin2:
And I don't feel guilty at all. :vs_laugh:


----------



## msmith1986

I was putting in a tobacco order with TobaccoPipes earlier and finally nabbed a Rossi 320 for cheap. I've wanted a Rubino 320 for a while but couldn't pass up the price for the Vittoria when I saw it. We'll see later in the week when it shows up.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Dran said:


> Its funny, you either get really good deals or things blow past the MSRP... Not as often on the pipe side though..
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I just paid for my last purchase I'll ever make on Cbid. I got a great deal on 1 tine of pipe tobacco for 7.50, and had bids on 3 other tins. The other tins went close to or over MSRP, so I gave up. Problem is, now I'm paying the standard shipping price for 1 item and the total ends up being more than MSRP. I think people work pretty hard to get multiple item in a ship week to make the shipping cost worth it. Problem is that if you get caught up in the nonsense, you end up over paying, regardless.

I'm just not built to participate in the bidding sites.

I typically only participate in "buy it now" on the "bay" for he same reason. Just too easy to get caught up in competition, for me.


----------



## ebnash

Just received 3 tins of Dunhill Flake and 1 tin of Dunhill Dark Flake to try. Paid a little on the steep end due to availability.

All that just to hear the news that Scandinavian Tobacco Group just announced that they will be producing and shipping Dunhill blends again. My timing always seems to be a little off. Oh well.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> I just paid for my last purchase I'll ever make on Cbid. I got a great deal on 1 tine of pipe tobacco for 7.50, and had bids on 3 other tins. The other tins went close to or over MSRP, so I gave up. Problem is, now I'm paying the standard shipping price for 1 item and the total ends up being more than MSRP. I think people work pretty hard to get multiple item in a ship week to make the shipping cost worth it. Problem is that if you get caught up in the nonsense, you end up over paying, regardless.
> 
> I'm just not built to participate in the bidding sites.
> 
> I typically only participate in "buy it now" on the "bay" for he same reason. Just too easy to get caught up in competition, for me.


I feel the same way Erik. I have never managed to "win" an eBay auction. Recently, I bid on a Castello fiammata greatline estate pipe, a relative rarity. My maximum bid was a little below what I estimated the pipe to be worth and twice the current bid a couple of days prior to closing. I had the highest bid until the final 10 seconds at which point another bidder outbid me by 10 bucks. I have no regrets because it left me with the money to buy a new greatline from Mike Gluker at Briar Blues but it pretty much quenched my interest in eBay pipe auctions.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Just received 3 tins of Dunhill Flake and 1 tin of Dunhill Dark Flake to try. Paid a little on the steep end due to availability.
> 
> All that just to hear the news that Scandinavian Tobacco Group just announced that they will be producing and shipping Dunhill blends again. My timing always seems to be a little off. Oh well.


well at least you'll have some to compare to the new stuff! 
When I bid on a pipe I'll place the highest I'm willing to go and I don't even check after that, if someone is willing to pay more, well so be it.


----------



## Fusion

Postman did me well today, new pipes and a few tins, the pipes are in nice sanitized condition, both take a pipe cleaner and im happy with them. Looks like the one with the carving has a replacement stem but for $65 i can live with that


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices and some Doblone d Oro, for a Burley nut like me the Slices are like crack!


----------



## Piper

I picked up this unsmoked 2008 Castello great line LOB free form dublin from Mike Glukler at Briar Blues. It has a fumed rim (actually most of the stummel) and 11 panels. In order to reveal the carvers intention and personality, the knife and gouge marks have not been completely sanded out. It gives the panels a handmade beauty that in places resembles hammered metal. 

This is the third great line I've acquired in the past year. I never appreciated these behemoths before. Now I see them as the happy union of a special piece of briar and the refined skills of a senior pipe carver. Despite their imposing weight, these great line dublins clench surprisingly well. Because of the full bend, this one balances like a much lighter pipe. It also smoke beautifully.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Couple of questions, these Cellini's were described as Bulldogs, whats the difference between Bulldogs and Rhodesian?
One is smooth, the other has a tree bark like carving on the underside with a smooth top, whats that called?


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Couple of questions, these Cellini's were described as Bulldogs, whats the difference between Bulldogs and Rhodesian?
> One is smooth, the other has a tree bark like carving on the underside with a smooth top, whats that called?


This distinction is a bit arbitrary. I believe that bulldogs have a diamond shank, whereas rhodesians have an oval one. However, to prove how vague the distinction is, what Dunhill calls rhodesians have a diamond shank. Your pipes are beautiful whatever you call them!


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> This distinction is a bit arbitrary. I believe that bulldogs have a diamond shank, whereas rhodesians have an oval one. However, to prove how vague the distinction is, what Dunhill calls rhodesians have a diamond shank. Your pipes are beautiful whatever you call them!


Thank you, your new one (and all your old ones) are sweet but the new one looks HUGE lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> I picked up this unsmoked 2008 Castello great line LOB free form dublin from Mike Gluker at Briar Blues. It has a fumed rim (actually most of the stummel) and 11 panels. In order to reveal the carvers intention and personality, the knife and gouge marks have not been completely sanded out. It gives the panels a handmade beauty that in places resembles hammered metal.
> 
> This is the third great line I've acquired in the past year. I never appreciated these behemoths before. Now I see them as the happy union of a special piece of briar and the refined skills of a senior pipe carver. Despite their imposing weight, these great line dublins clench surprisingly well. Because of the full bend, this one balances like a much lighter pipe. It also smoke beautifully.:smile2:


Daaang, David, you're on a roll with the Great Line! 
Another awesome Castello! :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Daaang, David, you're on a roll with the Great Line!
> Another awesome Castello! :vs_cool:


Shhhh.... My wife might hear!:wink2: BTW, I blame my Stonehenge addiction on you!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Shhhh.... My wife might hear!:wink2: BTW, I blame my Stonehenge addiction on you!


Cool! I can probably shoulder a bit more &#128561;
I did find 5 tins of SH over the weekend, thought I was getting low. Then this afternoon when I was putting up the WCC I found the motherlode!


----------



## ScottyB

Piper said:


> I picked up this unsmoked 2008 Castello great line LOB free form dublin from Mike Gluker at Briar Blues. It has a fumed rim (actually most of the stummel) and 11 panels. In order to reveal the carvers intention and personality, the knife and gouge marks have not been completely sanded out. It gives the panels a handmade beauty that in places resembles hammered metal.
> 
> This is the third great line I've acquired in the past year. I never appreciated these behemoths before. Now I see them as the happy union of a special piece of briar and the refined skills of a senior pipe carver. Despite their imposing weight, these great line dublins clench surprisingly well. Because of the full bend, this one balances like a much lighter pipe. It also smoke beautifully.:smile2:


That's a beautiful Greatline, a real stunner!


----------



## Dran

A 2001 Savinelli and a Peterson that im waiting to come home!
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> A 2001 Savinelli and a Peterson that im waiting to come home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Both nice, love the finish on the Sav


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> Both nice, love the finish on the Sav


I normally don't go for straight, or rusticated... But she spoke to me!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Little shop in Missouri had a great selection of Gawith...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Both nice, love the finish on the Sav


Stunning blast on the Sav and love the classic shape of the Pete. Looking forward to seeing them in action!:smile2:


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> I feel the same way Erik. I have never managed to "win" an eBay auction. Recently, I bid on a Castello fiammata greatline estate pipe, a relative rarity. My maximum bid was a little below what I estimated the pipe to be worth and twice the current bid a couple of days prior to closing. I had the highest bid until the final 10 seconds at which point another bidder outbid me by 10 bucks. I have no regrets because it left me with the money to buy a new greatline from Mike Gluker at Briar Blues but it pretty much quenched my interest in eBay pipe auctions.


I also feel the same way a lot of the time. Watching the competitive bidding is almost embarrassing at times. For example, I logged on and clicked on ending soon to see what was going on and where, and took a screenshot. I can buy those at the shop down the street for $4-$4.50/stick. Why would I buy short filler cigars for $6 or more? People are ridiculous. 
Then I saw the same thing with a $10 MSRP tin go for $30 that I can grab down the street for $8-$9.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

There's a 50g tin of Dunhill Night Cap going for over $24 on cbid, with 3 days left.

Bidding wars are fun to watch, but I'm not participating.


----------



## msmith1986

I just nabbed this black and white 404 for stupid cheap. Some guy hit me at 10 sec and I hit back at 5 sec and got it for $32. I patiently waited 4 days on this thing and wasn't about to let it go. That's a nice add-on shipping saver to go with the pile of Diesel replenishment that it'll come with on Friday. They're going for $110, so I'm happy.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Looks like everyone is doing nice work lately. Just awesome to see all the new pipes and tobacco rolling through this thread. I’d say keep it up, but I know that none of us need encouragement!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> I picked up this unsmoked 2008 Castello great line LOB free form dublin from Mike Gluker at Briar Blues. It has a fumed rim (actually most of the stummel) and 11 panels. In order to reveal the carvers intention and personality, the knife and gouge marks have not been completely sanded out. It gives the panels a handmade beauty that in places resembles hammered metal.
> 
> This is the third great line I've acquired in the past year. I never appreciated these behemoths before. Now I see them as the happy union of a special piece of briar and the refined skills of a senior pipe carver. Despite their imposing weight, these great line dublins clench surprisingly well. Because of the full bend, this one balances like a much lighter pipe. It also smoke beautifully.:smile2:


That pipe is the bees knees right there.


----------



## Dran

Cbid and 25%off at P&C on the pipe!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Mail call


----------



## Fusion

Have some of the new GLP Penny Farthing arriving tomorrow along with a couple of new to me Aro's from Sutliff, will post a pic when they get here


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Have some of the new GLP Penny Farthing arriving tomorrow along with a couple of new to me Aro's from Sutliff, will post a pic when they get here


you, my friend....are long gone into this pipe thing :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> you, my friend....are long gone into this pipe thing :smile2:


Your right Joe, apart from 1 cigar last Saturday at our weekly cigar HERF its been pipe only for 2 weeks


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Your right Joe, apart from 1 cigar last Saturday at our weekly cigar HERF its been pipe only for 2 weeks


Hey the humidity has me piping most of the time lately too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Your right Joe, apart from 1 cigar last Saturday at our weekly cigar HERF its been pipe only for 2 weeks


me about to also, after getting some baccy from @Dran got the itch for a real pipe...so here i am looking for charatans (castellos are too rich for me) :smile2:


----------



## Jankjr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Todays post, will try some of the new Penny Farthing later


----------



## Dran

@zcziggy, you been raiding the Charatan stash at SP? Was browsing today to make my next buy and there were 4, down from 7 the day you said you might have to grab some! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Dran said:


> @zcziggy, you been raiding the Charatan stash at SP? Was browsing today to make my next buy and there were 4, down from 7 the day you said you might have to grab some!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


No...still just looking. Some nice ones on fleabay, just not sure about having to sanitize them. Dead guy's pipe doesn't scare me....sick guy's pipe does. :smile2:


----------



## Dran

Sure you got some vodka or rum or some other libation!! Just soak the mouthpiece for a while!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

You have options. There is also a place you can send them to be sanitized in an Ozone Chamber. Kills everything, even the cockroaches can’t survive 2 days in an Ozone Chamber. Charge is $5.


----------



## zcziggy

Dran said:


> Sure you got some vodka or rum or some other libation!! Just soak the mouthpiece for a while!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk





ebnash said:


> You have options. There is also a place you can send them to be sanitized in an Ozone Chamber. Kills everything, even the cockroaches can't survive 2 days in an Ozone Chamber. Charge is $5.


 the mouthpiece is not a worry, the shank is. Guess vodka and Ozone would do. You got a link @ebnash?


----------



## zcziggy

Any reputable seller on fleabay that you know? no... i am not being sarcastic


----------



## Dran

Just go by rating vs. Number of transactions! If they have a couoke thousand, or even hundred sales and still have a high rating, safe bet!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> Any reputable seller on fleabay that you know? no... i am not being sarcastic


Pipestud, one of the most respected on the bay.:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Just went to get the link Nate! Lol! 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?sid=pipestud&isRefine=true

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This guy also has a good rep on ebay, over 10k sales

https://www.ebay.com/str/shinypipe


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Pipestud, one of the most respected on the bay.:vs_cool:


he does have some good looking pipes....thanks


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> Ozone would do. You got a link @ebnash?


OZONE Deodorization

Mike does excellent pipe repairs too!:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> This guy also has a good rep on ebay, over 10k sales
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/str/shinypipe


Make sure you do your due diligence if you're interested in a pipe from this one, I think they've gotten better but there has been more than a couple of cases of misrepresentation and some very selective photography in the past. They have also been known to buff a pipe to the point of a blast might as well be a smooth! But they were shiny!


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> me about to also, after getting some baccy from @Dran got the itch for a real pipe...so here i am looking for charatans (castellos are too rich for me) :smile2:


If you're quick you might be able to grab these bargain Charatans. :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> If you're quick you might be able to grab these bargain Charatans. :grin2:


Nice! But there's only three! Now if they had the other four I'd have to jump on a deal like that!


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! But there's only three! Now if they had the other four I'd have to jump on a deal like that!


Nathan, you cracked me up! You're right. You need a seven day set or it's not even worth it.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Make sure you do your due diligence if you're interested in a pipe from this one, I think they've gotten better but there has been more than a couple of cases of misrepresentation and some very selective photography in the past. They have also been known to buff a pipe to the point of a blast might as well be a smooth! But they were shiny!


You know i very nearly bought a GBD from them last week, im happy i didnt now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> You know i very nearly bought a GBD from them last week, im happy i didnt now.


I do believe that they've gotten better in the last couple of years. My personal feelings are that there a bit on the high side on there pricing and I would probably spend a couple of days asking questions and getting more pictures.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> OZONE Deodorization
> 
> Mike does excellent pipe repairs too!:smile2:


Yup, @Piper turned me on to him. Great work for a very reasonable price!


----------



## msmith1986

Wife came home with this "Brewster imported briar" straight billiard today. $0.50 at some yard sale she said. I told her the small bowl bore and shape looked like a Dr. Grabow pipe, and the goofy threaded shank with metal insert led me further on that belief.
Some quick research found that it seems all Brewster pipes were made in one big batch sometime in 1964, by Dr. Grabow, as a promotional deal for Sir Walter Raleigh, at a unit cost of $0.50 per pipe.
So my wife paid the original unit cost, lol. I won't be smoking it anytime soon, maybe I'll restore it and fit it with a Grabow stem.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> If you're quick you might be able to grab these bargain Charatans. :grin2:


....and here i am thinking castellos were too expensive. anyways, those charatan are not author or poker shape, so i pass :smile2:


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> ....and here i am thinking castellos were too expensive. anyways, those charatan are not author or poker shape, so i pass :smile2:


At that price it better come with several hookers and a kilo of blow...


----------



## Scap

Got into work this morning and found all this in my chair....turns out my boss is an enabler. Lol


----------



## Dran

Scap said:


> Got into work this morning and found all this in my chair....turns out my boss is an enabler. Lol
> 
> View attachment 252850


Best boss EVER!! Usually the only thing waiting on me is a counseling slip!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Best boss EVER!! Usually the only thing waiting on me is a counseling slip!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


We've had our ups and downs, but I've been here 12 years and usually have pretty decent sales figures.

Completely by coincidence, we both started piping at the same time. So he's as green as I am, and has similar Acquisition Disorders as me. :grin2:


----------



## Dran

A Savinelli Collection 2001!! Fancy pipe that wont see work! Excellent condition with only a slight bit of darkening at the backside of the rim! Much lighter than it looks and a super easy clencher!
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> A Savinelli Collection 2001!! Fancy pipe that wont see work! Excellent condition with only a slight bit of darkening at the backside of the rim! Much lighter than it looks and a super easy clencher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Sweet pipe @Dran, your not gona smoke it?


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> Sweet pipe @Dran, your not gona smoke it?


At work!! I have "working class" and "homesteaders". working class being those that I wouldn't have a purse swinging hissy fit if i dropped them and they broke... Im usually seated at a table when smoking at home, so far less chance of breakage.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> At work!! I have "working class" and "homesteaders". working class being those that I wouldn't have a purse swinging hissy fit if i dropped them and they broke... Im usually seated at a table when smoking at home, so far less chance of breakage.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Ah ok lol


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> At work!! I have "working class" and "homesteaders". working class being those that I wouldn't have a purse swinging hissy fit if i dropped them and they broke... Im usually seated at a table when smoking at home, so far less chance of breakage.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Gonna need you to post a YouTube demonstration of your "purse swinging hissy fit"


----------



## Dran

Scap said:


> Gonna need you to post a YouTube demonstration of your "purse swinging hissy fit"


Wont happen! Proper preventative measures have been taken! Nice pipes don't go work, ergo, no hissy fits!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Well...no hissy fits about pipes...
But, maybe I'm just reading too much into it.
I think I need to start looking for a nice new pipe.
Off to the interwebz I go!


----------



## Fusion

Matt_21 said:


> Well...no hissy fits about pipes...
> But, maybe I'm just reading too much into it.
> I think I need to start looking for a nice new pipe.
> Off to the interwebz I go!


Oh there is a nice Radice on ebay from a guy in Canada, been there for a while so the make an offer would seem good right now, thats if you would take a used one

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RADICE-RIND-GO-PRE-SMOKED/352648480147?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D96bd09db316f497981101700b9f2ce8c%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D254293735393%26itm%3D352648480147%26pg%3D2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A07fab17b-a4d5-11e9-8766-74dbd18010d1%7Cparentrq%3Ae77fe8b116b0ac3d187305c6ff7f1ac2%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Dran

Well, just as a point of reference, if it were to happen, it might look something like this!





Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Fusion said:


> Oh there is a nice Radice on ebay from a guy in Canada, been there for a while so the make an offer would seem good right now, thats if you would take a used one
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RADICE-RIND-GO-PRE-SMOKED/352648480147?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D96bd09db316f497981101700b9f2ce8c%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D254293735393%26itm%3D352648480147%26pg%3D2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A07fab17b-a4d5-11e9-8766-74dbd18010d1%7Cparentrq%3Ae77fe8b116b0ac3d187305c6ff7f1ac2%7Ciid%3A1


Thanks for enabling. 10 minutes on smoking pipes earlier I already sent myself 5 or 6 links.


----------



## zcziggy

@Fusion STOP!!!!! :vs_mad:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> @*Fusion* STOP!!!!! :vs_mad:


Joe that Radice will look nice on you :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

We stopped at Gettysburg Pipe & Cigar on the way back to the shop so I could sign paychecks. Got the Brindisi billiard basket pipe for $30 and a Sutliff blend I haven't tried yet for $5.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> Joe that Radice will look nice on you :grin2:


Haha! Nah, only 1 more big budget pipe for me.... Im thinking Tinsky unless I find another unicorn Charatan

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Haha! Nah, only 1 more big budget pipe for me.... Im thinking Tinsky unless I find another unicorn Charatan
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


LMAO way too many Joe's here, was talking about @zcziggy


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> LMAO way too many Joe's here, was talking about @zcziggy


Too many Joe's which is ok, that way i won't offend you by ignoring when you are enticing me to buy stuff :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Mailman brought me gifts. I've wanted a Rossi Vittoria 320 for a while, was too good a deal to pass up.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Mailman brought me gifts. I've wanted a Rossi Vittoria 320 for a while, was too good a deal to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That's great pipe. Enjoy!


----------



## msmith1986

Another pipe I just couldn't pass up for the price. It really reminds me of a BC 1710 my grandpa had, and dad told me he had that pipe in the 60s when dad was little. I need to stay off the internet the rest of the weekend......









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Another pipe I just couldn't pass up for the price. It really reminds me of a BC 1710 my grandpa had, and dad told me he had that pipe in the 60s when dad was little. I need to stay off the internet the rest of the weekend......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I love that Baileys front porch


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> I love that Baileys front porch


You guys smoke so much Bailey's front porch and Haunted Bookshop, I finally just had to order 2 ozs of each to try. I don't need a 2oz can for $10 when bulk 2 oz is $5, because I jar everything anyway. That cigar leaf is supposedly strong PA tobacco, so I naturally have to try that too, lol.

Sent from somewhere


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> You guys smoke so much Bailey's front porch and Haunted Bookshop, I finally just had to order 2 ozs of each to try. I don't need a 2oz can for $10 when bulk 2 oz is $5, because I jar everything anyway. That cigar leaf is supposedly strong PA tobacco, so I naturally have to try that too, lol.
> 
> Sent from somewhere


Where are you getting the BFP in bulk from? EDIT ok found it lol


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Where are you getting the BFP in bulk from? EDIT ok found it lol


Yup, 2 different places sell the bulk.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Flea market finds today that need some serious cleaning. The chambers look ok but the stems need some work. I'm not sure that the oxidation will buff out but I'm gonna find out :grin2: The radiator pipe is a Comoy but I have no other idea what the other 3 are.


----------



## Fusion

Gumby-cr said:


> Flea market finds today that need some serious cleaning. The chambers look ok but the stems need some work. I'm not sure that the oxidation will buff out but I'm gonna find out :grin2: The radiator pipe is a Comoy but I have no other idea what the other 3 are.


Nice finds, that top one looks interesting


----------



## Gumby-cr

Fusion said:


> Nice finds, that top one looks interesting


Thanks. All it says is Italy on it so idk. The table had like 20 other pipes but most of the other ones were pretty bad. I got those 4 for 20 bucks so pretty good find I think. My first bulldog too which I've wanted for awhile now :grin2:


----------



## Matt_21

Nice haul Gumby!


----------



## Fusion

Gumby-cr said:


> Flea market finds today that need some serious cleaning. The chambers look ok but the stems need some work. I'm not sure that the oxidation will buff out but I'm gonna find out :grin2: The radiator pipe is a Comoy but I have no other idea what the other 3 are.


Many moons ago i remember having a Radiator pipe, my first pipe ever, dont think it lasted long, couldnt get on with a pipe at that time (have tried quite a few times)


----------



## gtechva

@msmith1986 Years ago, Tinderbox had a basket of cheap pipes that said either "Italy" or "Irish Second". Seems they were notable brands, like Peterson, but with minor cosmetic blemishes. I have two Irish Seconds and an Italy I love.


----------



## Dran

40+ year old unsmoked Charatan! All original packaging in tact! Billed as a bulldog, but with the round stem.. Im not sold on that. What say you, @OneStrangeOne, @Champagne InHand?









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> 40+ year old unsmoked Charatan! All original packaging in tact! Billed as a bulldog, but with the round stem.. Im not sold on that. What say you, @OneStrangeOne, @Champagne InHand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Maybe closer to a Rhodesian than a Bulldog at least IMO, either way it's pretty rare to see either one without bead lines.
If the factory gave documentation stating that it's a Bulldog I could accept it, there's a lot of hardcore purest that would argue it's not. Bead lines and a diamond shank are traditional but there's not really any set rules either.


----------



## Dran

Especially with Charatan, im goingnto go with freehand, as thats what the box designates the shape as, I had previously overlooked that, and was goingnsimply from what the seller had stated on fleabay. Im no expert in the brand, but I believe this to be made between 1955 and 1960 from online research!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dran said:


> 40+ year old unsmoked Charatan! All original packaging in tact! Billed as a bulldog, but with the round stem.. Im not sold on that. What say you, @OneStrangeOne, @Champagne InHand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Looks very similar to my Rhodesian minus the line around the top of the bowl. Very nice find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

And yes.... I have a problem! Lol.... Online shopping for tobacco/accessories has become an outlet for temporary overwhelming life events! Although if fiscally responsible celler stocking is the worst I do, there's much to be thankful for!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> And yes.... I have a problem! Lol.... Online shopping for tobacco/accessories has become an outlet for temporary overwhelming life events! Although if fiscally responsible celler stocking is the worst I do, there's much to be thankful for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


My boss loves LL1Q. He buys it 4# at a time...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A bit of GH&CO Brown Flake and a bit if Grasmere Flake,


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> And yes.... I have a problem! Lol.... Online shopping for tobacco/accessories has become an outlet for temporary overwhelming life events! Although if fiscally responsible celler stocking is the worst I do, there's much to be thankful for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Is that a Stanwell beach wood?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

msmith1986 said:


> Is that a Stanwell beach wood?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah, from cbid

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some stuff showed up today. BFP and Haunted BS are the 2 I see here alot so I had to get some to try. If any are as good as Plum Pudding I'll be stocking up.
The Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter is an unsmoked estate I got for stupid cheap. The literature and pouch looks really old. Does anyone know when these were made? I can't find much online.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Mail call.


----------



## Dran

Anyone ever use pipesandtins? Ran across them searching for vintage tins and can't find any reviews on them.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Dran said:


> Anyone ever use pipesandtins? Ran across them searching for vintage tins and can't find any reviews on them.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I've never heard of them, but they look legit.

If I had a couple drinks in me, I might be crazy enough to buy that bag of Stonehaven. I'm on every notification list and so always miss out.


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Anyone ever use pipesandtins? Ran across them searching for vintage tins and can't find any reviews on them.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Dont know that site but was looking at the Consignment tins on 4noggins, dang $1500 for a tin of Dunhill early morning:surprise:

https://www.4noggins.com/consignment-tins.aspx


----------



## Fusion

Payday, just bought this plus some tobacco


----------



## msmith1986

My Black & White 404 bent Dublin finally showed up with my cigar order 2 weeks later. Apparently cbid sold me stuff they didn't have and held my entire order.
At least now I can smoke this bad boy tonight. I'm thinking the semi-churchwarden stem will get used more. I practically stole this from them for $32 so I'm happy in the end.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Some proper racks, and a few more things to try out!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

I had a bit of a haul come in today. 

2 Forever Bits 
Brigham Bent Dublin Brushed
3 New Sweet Aros for the Truck
Various Pipe Cleaners
Some Rock Maple Filters
9mm Filter Adapters
New Bent Twain Cob


----------



## Fusion

What are rock maple filters? @ebnash?


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> What are rock maple filters? @ebnash?


They are like maple tubes the Brigham pipes use as filters/dryers.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> What are rock maple filters? @ebnash?












Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thank you, reason i asked is i have 2 boxes of them from a job lot of pipe things i got off ebay, wondering what they were for


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> What are rock maple filters? @ebnash?


Rock maple filters, because they're absorbent hardwood tubes, are reusable. You rinse them under clean water, let them dry out, and pop them back in your Brigham pipe. They're pretty cool. Eventually, depending how cheap you are, you have to replace the filter. As an impecunious college-age smoker back in the day I eventually stopped using the filters altogether.:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> Dont know that site but was looking at the Consignment tins on 4noggins, dang $1500 for a tin of Dunhill early morning:surprise:
> 
> https://www.4noggins.com/consignment-tins.aspx


I wonder if that is because of age alone, 40 something years old, or if 1972 is significant, like the first year it was produced or a good vintage. Otherwise, that's nuts, 1500 bucks.


----------



## Dran

JohnBrody15 said:


> I wonder if that is because of age alone, 40 something years old, or if 1972 is significant, like the first year it was produced or a good vintage. Otherwise, that's nuts, 1500 bucks.


4noggins is really high on all their stuff, though it's likely a combination of several factors

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> I wonder if that is because of age alone, 40 something years old, or if 1972 is significant, like the first year it was produced or a good vintage. Otherwise, that's nuts, 1500 bucks.


Doesn't matter why, it's nuts anyway you look at it. I've seen other tobacco's listed on this site for even more outrageous prices as well, I don't know if they've actually sold or not, if so more power to em! I can promise you that I won't be the buyer! :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

There must be a limit to how much tobacco can improve with age. Forty-year-old pipe tobacco could easily be past its prime. But at those prices (not that anyone is likely to actually pay it), I would wonder about authenticity. It can't be that hard to rough up a seal to look old. Maybe I'm just too cynical.


----------



## Scap

Pastor Michael, part of my local group of maniacs, brought the pipes he ordered on a group buy last night.

My first Bones "Fat Author."
I resemble that description, except I can barely string two coherent thoughts together. :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> Pastor Michael, part of my local group of maniacs, brought the pipes he ordered on a group buy last night.
> 
> My first Bones "Fat Author."
> I resemble that description, except I can barely string two coherent thoughts together. :grin2:
> 
> View attachment 253610


I've been looking at Morgan's Bones line for a while now. I couldn't find the author though. Very decently priced either way.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> There must be a limit to how much tobacco can improve with age. Forty-year-old pipe tobacco could easily be past its prime. But at those prices (not that anyone is likely to actually pay it), I would wonder about authenticity. It can't be that hard to rough up a seal to look old. Maybe I'm just too cynical.


Are yall sayin that wasnt a good deal and I shoulda passed?.....crap.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Scap said:


> Pastor Michael, part of my local group of maniacs, brought the pipes he ordered on a group buy last night.
> 
> My first Bones "Fat Author."
> I resemble that description, except I can barely string two coherent thoughts together. :grin2:
> 
> View attachment 253610


We'll need a report on that one Scap. I've carted a Morgan and not pulled the trigger several times.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scap

Hickorynut said:


> We'll need a report on that one Scap. I've carted a Morgan and not pulled the trigger several times.....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Smokes nice. I did have to sling the juice out of the stem twice as it was gurgling on me. But that could have been me and/or the tobacco and/or just a raw virgin bowl during the break-in process.

I'll likely snag a couple more as time goes on. Worth the money in my mind.


----------



## Fusion

Bought these last Friday, didnt want to post as there was such a rush for the WCC Simply Red i wasnt sure i had got any even though i did get an order number, now i have shipping details, they sold 100lbs in 3 hrs
*Order Contents*


 Checkbox 3721 label 







$16.59 *1 × Dan Pipe Salty Dog's 50g Pouch*
 







$3.62 *16 × Simply Red*

This product cannot be reordered because it's out of stock.


----------



## Bigjohn

Fusion said:


> Bought these last Friday, didnt want to post as there was such a rush for the WCC Simply Red i wasnt sure i had got any even though i did get an order number, now i have shipping details, they sold 100lbs in 3 hrs
> *Order Contents*
> 
> 
> Checkbox 3721 label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $16.59 *1 × Dan Pipe Salty Dog's 50g Pouch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.62 *16 × Simply Red*
> 
> This product cannot be reordered because it's out of stock.


Never heard of it, had to google. It sounds very nice! Congrats on getting 1% of the entire production!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bigjohn said:


> Never heard of it, had to google. It sounds very nice! Congrats on getting 1% of the entire production!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea they had a limit of 16oz, he has another 50lbs brewing im sure that wont last long either, seems its very popular, hope i like it lol


----------



## Bigjohn

Fusion said:


> Yea they had a limit of 16oz, he has another 50lbs brewing im sure that wont last long either, seems its very popular, hope i like it lol


Let us know what you think of it, sounds very tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bigjohn said:


> Let us know what you think of it, sounds very tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do, its gona bake in the post for a week though, dont get it until next Monday


----------



## SmokinSpider

A 3.5oz brick of Tabac Manil Pure Semois


----------



## Fusion

SmokinSpider said:


> A 3.5oz brick of Tabac Manil Pure Semois


Had to look that one up, sounds interesting


----------



## SmokinSpider

Fusion said:


> Had to look that one up, sounds interesting


It is. Comes dry and has to be packed tight. Unique burley flavor with floral notes.


----------



## msmith1986

Some random fix-up and restore practice pipes I won last night. The lot of six is a local guy, so I'm meeting him to pick them up tomorrow evening.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Some random fix-up and restore practice pipes I won last night. The lot of six is a local guy, so I'm meeting him to pick them up tomorrow evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I was looking at Falcons, Tobaccopipes have them new with a lot of bowl choices, not sure if they will fit that Grabow


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I’ve got one of the Grabow Vikings, the Falcon bowls don’t fit, I haven’t looked very hard, but the Grabow bowls are not easy to find. There was a place that was making a replacement but I’m pretty sure that they aren’t anymore.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've got one of the Grabow Vikings, the Falcon bowls don't fit, I haven't looked very hard, but the Grabow bowls are not easy to find. There was a place that was making a replacement but I'm pretty sure that they aren't anymore.


I grabbed that Grabow just for the vintage cool factor and to be a display piece. We'll see how smokable it is. The lot of 6 I grabbed for the 3 I like on the right in the picture. They should be fun to restore.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> I was looking at Falcons, Tobaccopipes have them new with a lot of bowl choices, not sure if they will fit that Grabow


I was looking at the Falcon Coolway 22. Very nice looking briar for the money. The metal ones with all the bowls are cool too, I just haven't been as interested in them. I've always been a hobby woodworker so I enjoy wood grain alot more.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Just picked these up from a local guy I bought the lot from on eBay for $22.50. Other than the middle one on the left having deep burn in the back of the bowl, holy cake build-up in all of them. I'll do one at a time when I have more time, maybe one night in a few weeks. I keep all my stuff relatively clean and smoke cool, but to each their own I guess.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This also showed up today from P&C. Good news: it got here UPS in one day. The bad news: P&C is also owned by STG and has the same warehouse as CI/CBid. The bag of H&H Summer Harvest weighs in at 0.81 oz on 2 of my scales. Just sent an email to see if they'll correct it. This is only days after receiving a CBid order 2 weeks late and another one in limbo again that still says 'processing' 5 days after my usual shipping day.
I might just have to stick to local Boswell, SmokingPipes, and TobaccoPipes from now on.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Not really a purchase and im not sure i will get this but i asked my daughter (in England) who is taking the grandkids camping to what we brits call "the lakes" to pick up some Coniston Cut Plug for me, "the lakes" are in Cumbria the home of Gawith Hoggarth & Co. The sample i had from Nathan intrigued me enough to seek it out, not sure if to thank him or hate him for it lol, thanks @*OneStrangeOne*


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Not really a purchase and im not sure i will get this but i asked my daughter (in England) who is taking the grandkids camping to what we brits call "the lakes" to pick up some Coniston Cut Plug for me, "the lakes" are in Cumbria the home of Gawith Hoggarth & Co. The sample i had from Nathan intrigued me enough to seek it out, not sure if to thank him or hate him for it lol, thanks @*OneStrangeOne*


Cool! Since you've got the connection you might could get true Uncut plugs that aren't available over here, I don't know that there is actually much difference in the taste but it's something else to play with &#128513;


----------



## the camaro show

In your opinion what’s the best pipe cleaners? I have just been using some lose ones I got in a trade.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Cool! Since you've got the connection you might could get true Uncut plugs that aren't available over here, I don't know that there is actually much difference in the taste but it's something else to play with &#128513;


So ask for uncut plug?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

the camaro show said:


> In your opinion what's the best pipe cleaners? I have just been using some lose ones I got in a trade.


I've had good luck with the BJ Longs. I think the main differences are that some brands might 'shed' more than others.
I've heard that the ones from the craft stores like Hobby lobby or Michaels don't work all that well.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> So ask for uncut plug?


Maybe try and some of each? See if there is a difference.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Maybe try and some of each? See if there is a difference.


I remember little corner stores in York when I was little having molasses rope/twist in the deli style display case. I guess they had the weight figured out because they would charge xx cents per inch. Pop would always get a foot, cut a "plug" off and sit it on a napkin on the dash of the truck to smoke in his pipe later, and cut another to pop it in to chew while the one on the dash sun dried a little. 
I haven't been able to find the same style twist rope anywhere except out of stock somewhere in Europe.
I would love to buy some leaf and make my own.....now there's an idea.

Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I remember little corner stores in York when I was little having molasses rope/twist in the deli style display case. I guess they had the weight figured out because they would charge xx cents per inch. Pop would always get a foot, cut a "plug" off and sit it on a napkin on the dash of the truck to smoke in his pipe later, and cut another to pop it in to chew while the one on the dash sun dried a little.
> I haven't been able to find the same style twist rope anywhere except out of stock somewhere in Europe.
> I would love to buy some leaf and make my own.....now there's an idea.
> 
> Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity


There's still a few around,, Cotton Boil is a twist. I remember Mule Kick Plug from when I was a kid


----------



## Piper

the camaro show said:


> In your opinion what's the best pipe cleaners? I have just been using some lose ones I got in a trade.


For most pipes I use BJ Long tapered pipe cleaners. For pipes with tight airways, like Dunhill and most meerschaums, I use Long regular cleaners, which are narrower. It doesn't hurt to have one package of bristle cleaners to clean the airway of shanks.

The links I've included are to smoking pipes. Pipe cleaners are a good way to bring an order up to the threshold for free delivery.:smile2:


----------



## the camaro show

Piper said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion what's the best pipe cleaners? I have just been using some lose ones I got in a trade.
> 
> 
> 
> For most pipes I use BJ Long tapered pipe cleaners. For pipes with tight airways, like Dunhill and most meerschaums, I use Long regular cleaners, which are narrower. It doesn't hurt to have one package of bristle cleaners to clean the airway of shanks.
> 
> The links I've included are to smoking pipes. Pipe cleaners are a good way to bring an order up to the threshold for free delivery./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
Click to expand...

 can bristle cleaners hurt pipes?


----------



## Champagne InHand

the camaro show said:


> can bristle cleaners hurt pipes?


It's dependent upon how their used and what kind of material you are cleaning. I use the soft tapered most often but I might be tempted to clean a Meer but very gently using either. Same with a straight stem. 
The only fish you run is wearing the material a bit from the inside of the draw port, like a fishtail or similar that may be quite thin. YMMV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

the camaro show said:


> can bristle cleaners hurt pipes?


No, they're plastic..

Pack of bristled and a pack of tapered. 4$ and you've got months worth of cleaners for any occasion..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Didnt expect these until Friday, looking forward to trying them


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Didnt expect these until Friday, looking forward to trying them


I noticed the simple red is a 1/2 lb. Is that a good blend? I'm not sure how many more tobaccos I can try, because I always buy more, then my dedicated pipe cabinet will definitely be out of space.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I happened to spot a BC 1710 on etsy this morning....I had to snatch it up because the identical 1710 I have in its original box is unsmoked. I thought to myself "what are the odds of finding this to clean up and smoke instead of the pretty new one?" It's ok though, I do the same thing with guns too and they cost a lot more.
Then I saw a Brog 43 on Amazon for $20 and thought it would be a great driving pipe. My Brog 316 Dublin has been great so far, so another good cheapo was right up my alley.
I really need to stay off the internet for a while. With the 6 fixer-upper estates I picked up yesterday, I probably have over 20 pipes now and 30 or so tobaccos....
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I noticed the simple red is a 1/2 lb. Is that a good blend? I'm not sure how many more tobaccos I can try, because I always buy more, then my dedicated pipe cabinet will definitely be out of space.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The simply red is 1lb not 1/2 lol, i didnt know how good or bad it was when i ordered it, just knew a lot of ppl at another place were waiting for it, happy i did now as its very good
its out of stock but another 50lb will become available soon, it will go quick though


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> I happened to spot a BC 1710 on etsy this morning....I had to snatch it up because the identical 1710 I have in its original box is unsmoked. I thought to myself "what are the odds of finding this to clean up and smoke instead of the pretty new one?" It's ok though, I do the same thing with guns too and they cost a lot more.
> Then I saw a Brog 43 on Amazon for $20 and thought it would be a great driving pipe. My Brog 316 Dublin has been great so far, so another good cheapo was right up my alley.
> I really need to stay off the internet for a while. With the 6 fixer-upper estates I picked up yesterday, I probably have over 20 pipes now and 30 or so tobaccos....


You really have the bug. It's going around. I caught a case many years ago and can't seem to shake it! I hadn't quite reached the point where I have a range pipe and a carry pipe-but thanks for the idea! :wink2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> You really have the bug. It's going around. I caught a case many years ago and can't seem to shake it! I hadn't quite reached the point where I have a range pipe and a carry pipe-but thanks for the idea! :wink2:


Kid next door used to Motocross. He had a training bike and a race only bike. That's definitely when you know you've gone off the deep end. I'm all for the "two is one and one is none" mentality, but you gotta keep it in check. :grin2:


----------



## SteveInNY

I have always been an "inexpensive/cheap" pipe guy. I am more concerned about a well engineered pipe vs perfect grain & no fills etc. I have been enjoying recent purchases of a variety of: Mr Brog pearwood pipes, Dr Grabow's, Morgan Bones, Nording Compass & Sailor & Eriksens (which use the Keystones) and of course a whole lot of MM Cobs (always the best smoke around). There are others I have been happy with: Carey Magic Inch as well as Brigham's with Rock Maple filters. So much enjoyment from these "low end pipes". I guess I got friends in low places.


----------



## msmith1986

SteveInNY said:


> I have always been an "inexpensive/cheap" pipe guy. I am more concerned about a well engineered pipe vs perfect grain & no fills etc. I have been enjoying recent purchases of a variety of: Mr Brog pearwood pipes, Dr Grabow's, Morgan Bones, Nording Compass & Sailor & Eriksens (which use the Keystones) and of course a whole lot of MM Cobs (always the best smoke around). There are others I have been happy with: Carey Magic Inch as well as Brigham's with Rock Maple filters. So much enjoyment from these "low end pipes". I guess I got friends in low places.


I'm a cheapo with everything, but I still like nice things too sometimes. The pipe stuff I have is a variety with only a few higher end pipes, because the cheaper ones do provide the enjoyment at a bargain.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> I happened to spot a BC 1710 on etsy this morning....I had to snatch it up because the identical 1710 I have in its original box is unsmoked. I thought to myself "what are the odds of finding this to clean up and smoke instead of the pretty new one?" It's ok though, I do the same thing with guns too and they cost a lot more.
> Then I saw a Brog 43 on Amazon for $20 and thought it would be a great driving pipe. My Brog 316 Dublin has been great so far, so another good cheapo was right up my alley.
> I really need to stay off the internet for a while. With the 6 fixer-upper estates I picked up yesterday, I probably have over 20 pipes now and 30 or so tobaccos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


All that text and all I can see is "I need more pipes"
Hahaha


----------



## msmith1986

Matt_21 said:


> All that text and all I can see is "I need more pipes"
> 
> Hahaha


Now hold that thought, you are responsible for this, lol. I just got home. First change clothes, then open boxes....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some stuff came from different places today. 
The Brog 43 Kentucky mahogany came from Amazon. 
The Grabow Viking came from eBay for $6, and the bowl looks great, but the stem has hella tooth gouges. I think it'll be interesting though.
The tobacco, Peterson pipe rest, and Stanwell beech came from CBid. Has anyone had the Plum Pudding "special reserve"? I really like the Plum Pudding but haven't had the reserve, hopefully it's the same or better. I won the 4oz tin for $14.





































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I happened to spot a BC 1710 on etsy this morning....I had to snatch it up because the identical 1710 I have in its original box is unsmoked. I thought to myself "what are the odds of finding this to clean up and smoke instead of the pretty new one?" It's ok though, I do the same thing with guns too and they cost a lot more.
> Then I saw a Brog 43 on Amazon for $20 and thought it would be a great driving pipe. My Brog 316 Dublin has been great so far, so another good cheapo was right up my alley.
> I really need to stay off the internet for a while. With the 6 fixer-upper estates I picked up yesterday, I probably have over 20 pipes now and 30 or so tobaccos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I think you'll like the Brog. Easy draw, kinda thick walls. I like it for flake and medallions....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> I think you'll like the Brog. Easy draw, kinda thick walls. I like it for flake and medallions....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I have a Brog 316 straight Dublin for a few months now. That one is in the rotation every other day and it always smokes good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Waiting patiently for Mr Postman today


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Waiting patiently for Mr Postman today


Don't answer if he rings twice!:vs_OMG:


----------



## Piper

I just snagged two tins of SG 1792 Flake. After reading the reviews in TR, I'm a little terrified. I'll have to try it in a tiny pipe lest I end up in the ER. Or I may try it in an antique meerschaum cutty with a small bowl that's en route from Italy.


----------



## msmith1986

The BC Roquebrune 1710 estate showed up today. I'm so happy I found a second one and in such good condition at that. My unsmoked one can now stay that way for a while.























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I got these 2 sanitized and cleaned up to test out later with a new blend I thought out and mixed up. Neither one seems to have been smoked much, except the BC rim is pretty black on top, and the Grabow bit is chewed pretty rough. I'll just put rubber on the Grabow bit like most of my other pipes.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Fusion said:


> Waiting patiently for Mr Postman today


I hate UPS, said delivery today, just got an email, Monday now :vs_mad:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> I hate UPS, said delivery today, just got an email, Monday now :vs_mad:


UPS Blows, ordered some pipe tobacco on a Saturday evening from the east coast, it showed up the following Tuesday, usps. Ordered some cigars on the 18th they shipped Friday and showed up today, UPS


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> UPS Blows, ordered some pipe tobacco on a Saturday evening from the east coast, it showed up the following Tuesday, usps. Ordered some cigars on the 18th they showed up today, UPS


weird...i have the opposite with the two of them


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke has 20% off bulk tobaccos, through the 31st so I’ll be breaking my moratorium for some sacks of tobacco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

I lifted the spending freeze and picked up this Peterson system pipe for 20 bucks at an antique mall. It looks to be in pretty good shape, just needs a cleaning. It's got a few fills on it. It's a 312.

I've always wanted to add one of these to my collection so I'm pretty stoked.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

JohnBrody15 said:


> I lifted the spending freeze and picked up this Peterson system pipe for 20 bucks at an antique mall. It looks to be in pretty good shape, just needs a cleaning. It's got a few fills on it. It's a 312.
> 
> I've always wanted to add one of these to my collection so I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice find


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> I lifted the spending freeze and picked up this Peterson system pipe for 20 bucks at an antique mall. It looks to be in pretty good shape, just needs a cleaning. It's got a few fills on it. It's a 312.
> 
> I've always wanted to add one of these to my collection so I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of those exact basket pipes. They smoke and clean up nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

JohnBrody15 said:


> I lifted the spending freeze and picked up this Peterson system pipe for 20 bucks at an antique mall. It looks to be in pretty good shape, just needs a cleaning. It's got a few fills on it. It's a 312.
> 
> I've always wanted to add one of these to my collection so I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's perfect for a fixer-upper. Great deal on that find.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> I lifted the spending freeze and picked up this Peterson system pipe for 20 bucks at an antique mall. It looks to be in pretty good shape, just needs a cleaning. It's got a few fills on it. It's a 312.
> 
> I've always wanted to add one of these to my collection so I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20 bucks!! No way! Score!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

I need to keep away from ebay, stole this Barling Billiard today for $37 but do i really need another pipe? Still have the GBD arriving tomorrow


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> I need to keep away from ebay, stole this Barling Billiard today for $37 but do i really need another pipe? Still have the GBD arriving tomorrow


Nice one. I saw that one. There's another similar at $20 right now, but still has 4 days to go. I don't know much about Barling or which ones but I've seen some go several hundred dollars.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Nice one. I saw that one. There's another similar at $20 right now, but still has 4 days to go. I don't know much about Barling or which ones but I've seen some go several hundred dollars.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


From what i can find out, the ones prior to 1962 are called the Family era and are worth more than the ones made after that, this one is after 1962, its called "The Escort", cant find anything about it, seller says its a Billiard, sure looks like a Billiard


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> From what i can find out, the ones prior to 1962 are called the Family era and are worth more than the ones made after that, this one is after 1962, its called "The Escort", cant find anything about it, seller says its a Billiard, sure looks like a Billiard


Yeah, I saw them listed as pre-transition and post-transition on Smoking Pipes. So pre-62 seems to go for $250-$600 in good condition and which one. Family era is when the Barling family still controlled and made the pipes. 62 is when ownership went to Finlay.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> From what i can find out, the ones prior to 1962 are called the Family era and are worth more than the ones made after that, this one is after 1962, its called "The Escort", cant find anything about it, seller says its a Billiard, sure looks like a Billiard


I was doing some reading last night while everyone was sleeping because my back doesn't like motel beds. The Barlings were silversmiths for a long time and did amazing silver work for pipe companies long before they ever made their own pipes.
The picture: Pair of 1884s with E.B. W.B stamped Barling silverwork.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

After going on walkabout for 11 days my Smokingpipes order finally came, 8oz Baileys front porch, 4oz Haunted Bookshop, enough cleaners to last a long time and the very clean GBD


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> After going on walkabout for 11 days my Smokingpipes order finally came, 8oz Baileys front porch, 4oz Haunted Bookshop, enough cleaners to last a long time and the very clean GBD


Nice pick up!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> After going on walkabout for 11 days my Smokingpipes order finally came, 8oz Baileys front porch, 4oz Haunted Bookshop, enough cleaners to last a long time and the very clean GBD


It's rather disturbing how short a time 1000 pipe cleaners actually lasts!


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Fusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> After going on walkabout for 11 days my Smokingpipes order finally came, 8oz Baileys front porch, 4oz Haunted Bookshop, enough cleaners to last a long time and the very clean GBD
> 
> 
> 
> It's rather disturbing how short a time 1000 pipe cleaners actually lasts!
Click to expand...

They are like toilet paper.... You buy a huge pack out of Costco and a week later back at Costco you are &#128514;


----------



## Fusion

So i have some GH & Co Coniston Cut Plug on its way to me and have a question, do i use a dedicated pipe for these "Lakeland" blends? i read they can "Ghost" a pipe pretty bad


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> So i have some GH & Co Coniston Cut Plug on its way to me and have a question, do i use a dedicated pipe for these "Lakeland" blends? i read they can "Ghost" a pipe pretty bad


if it does...it'll give you a reason to buy another pipe :smile2:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

For a first time Lakeland experience, not a bad idea to relegate it to a cob. These toppings are rather divisive. Not unlike cilantro, some folks LOVE it while others ABHOR it. Sometimes it just takes a while to grow on you.

But if it goes south, you will be reminded of it for a very long time if you partake in one of your pipes that see regular rotation.

Whatever you do, enjoy. There has got to be a reason these have been a staple for so long...


----------



## Fusion

Contrabass Bry said:


> For a first time Lakeland experience, not a bad idea to relegate it to a cob. These toppings are rather divisive. Not unlike cilantro, some folks LOVE it while others ABHOR it. Sometimes it just takes a while to grow on you.
> 
> But if it goes south, you will be reminded of it for a very long time if you partake in one of your pipes that see regular rotation.
> 
> Whatever you do, enjoy. There has got to be a reason these have been a staple for so long...


I have had a few bowls that @OneStrangeOne sent me as samples and i did like it, good idea about the Cob, will do that thanks


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Right on! They certainly are an interesting change of pace...


One of my favorites was Cob Plug (when you could get it) and it's cut version. Grousemoor!


----------



## Dran

Stopped at the Hamburg, PA CI superstore as i passed by! Good price on pipe baccy, paid $10.50 for this... Thanks to @Fusion, for putting this on my radar!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> So i have some GH & Co Coniston Cut Plug on its way to me and have a question, do i use a dedicated pipe for these "Lakeland" blends? i read they can "Ghost" a pipe pretty bad


I've come across several Estate pipes that were/are heavily ghosted with the Lakeland essence, it is the strongest, most stubborn Ghost I've ever tried to exercise, I've been able to beat it into submission but not eradicate it.
For the most part I don't usually mind a LITTLE crossover but it's been my experience that a well entrenched, heavyweight Lakeland Ghost DOES NOT play well with others. 
From what I can tell, the CCP is sort of in the middle of the lineup as far as ghosting goes, I've been able to smoke a few bowls in a Briar, change genres and smoke out the taste in a couple of bowls, pretty much the same as Perique or Latakia, it might be different if I were to run a couple of ounces through. The heavyweights of the Lakeland realm I believe can and will Ghost anything they come into contact with, Meercham , Cob, Briar, glass jar etc, etc.
I do like the ones I've tried so far and am planning on dedicating a nice Briar or two to the genre along with the estate's. I just haven't been able to make up my mind which pipe! I'm thinking it's one I don't currently own.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've come across several Estate pipes that were/are heavily ghosted with the Lakeland essence, it is the strongest, most stubborn Ghost I've ever tried to exercise, I've been able to beat it into submission but not eradicate it.
> For the most part I don't usually mind a LITTLE crossover but it's been my experience that a well entrenched, heavyweight Lakeland Ghost DOES NOT play well with others.
> From what I can tell, the CCP is sort of in the middle of the lineup as far as ghosting goes, I've been able to smoke a few bowls in a Briar, change genres and smoke out the taste in a couple of bowls, pretty much the same as Perique or Latakia, it might be different if I were to run a couple of ounces through. The heavyweights of the Lakeland realm I believe can and will Ghost anything they come into contact with, Meercham , Cob, Briar, glass jar etc, etc.
> I do like the ones I've tried so far and am planning on dedicating a nice Briar or two to the genre along with the estate's. I just haven't been able to make up my mind which pipe! I'm thinking it's one I don't currently own.


I have the Cob that @Dran sent me and i was thinking of buying a Falcon anyway this week, do you think changing out the bowl on a Falcon would be enough or would it Ghost up the tubes ?(though i did read that some put the Falcon in the dishwasher to clean them)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> I have the Cob that @Dran sent me and i was thinking of buying a Falcon anyway this week, do you think changing out the bowl on a Falcon would be enough or would it Ghost up the tubes ?(though i did read that some put the Falcon in the dishwasher to clean them)


I would think that a Falcon would be perfect!


----------



## Piper

After reading about meerschaum cuttys in another forum and reading the blog All Things Cutty, I decided to spring for this example from 1910. (They all seem to date to that period!) The pipe was about $100 plus shipping. It came in excellent condition: the meerschaum is free of cracks and the amber stem is almost flawless. The threads on the bone tenon and the amber bit are intact, which allows the stem to screw into the shank securely with negligible rotation from midline. Many of these pipes had coins, buttons, etc. in the heel to keep tobacco from entering the draft hole and to assist in coloring. Fortunately, the bowl of this one has been cleaned out, although I did a little scraping with an Opinel knife. It does pass a standard pipe cleaner. Hoping to avoid debris in the fairly narrow air passage, I intend to exclusively bend and stuff flakes. The pipe is incredibly light. I can clench it very easily without applying pressure on the stem, in case it really is amber. It smokes beautifully and, despite having thin walls, the bowl doesn't heat up much at all.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> After reading about meerschaum cuttys in another forum and reading the blog All Things Cutty, I decided to spring for this example from 1910. (They all seem to date to that period!) The pipe was about $100 plus shipping. It came in excellent condition: the meerschaum is free of cracks and the amber stem is almost flawless. The threads on the bone tenon and the amber bit are intact, which allows the stem to screw into the shank securely with negligible rotation from midline. Many of these pipes had coins, buttons, etc. in the heel to keep tobacco from entering the draft hole and to assist in coloring. Fortunately, the bowl of this one has been cleaned out, although I did a little scraping with an Opinel knife. It does pass a standard pipe cleaner. Hoping to avoid debris in the fairly narrow air passage, I intend to exclusively bend and stuff flakes. The pipe is incredibly light. I can clench it very easily without applying pressure on the stem, in case it really is amber. It smokes beautifully and, despite having thin walls, the bowl doesn't heat up much at all.


Now you have caught the full bug. I have at least 8 Meerschaum pipes. They are or can be a pain but they are way too fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

I don't know anything about pipes. Just picked this one up used at a local cigar shop because I liked the way it looked. Reads Barling England 5179.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

awk6898 said:


> I don't know anything about pipes. Just picked this one up used at a local cigar shop because I liked the way it looked. Reads Barling England 5179.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Iv just bought a Barling, in fact the postie is bringing it today, that one looks nice


----------



## Piper

awk6898 said:


> I don't know anything about pipes. Just picked this one up used at a local cigar shop because I liked the way it looked. Reads Barling England 5179.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Very nice looking sandblast billiard with a silver band and saddle stem. If silver, the band will be hallmarked. If original, the stem will have a cross on it (unless it's been worn off). The saddle stem, Barling called it a flat stem, looks unoxidized so maybe a replacement or very well maintained.

According to pipephil.eu, any four digit marking not starting with a 1 is from the Transition period of Barling ownership. And this note from Pipedia.org. indicates your pipe was made sometime between 1960 and 1963. Because Barling is in script, it probably dates to 1962. The 5 designates Barlings largest bowl size, much like Dunhill.

Enjoy the pipe and let us know what you think of it.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Very nice looking sandblast billiard with a silver band and saddle stem.
> 
> According to pipephil.eu, any four digit marking not starting with a 1 is from the Transition period of Barling ownership. And this note from Pipedia.org. indicates your pipe was made sometime between 1960 and 1963.
> 
> Transition: Late 1960 thru February 1963.
> Finlay was 40% owned by Imperial Tobacco. Imperial Tobacco had an option to purchase the remaining shares of Finlay, which it did in February of 1963. When Finlay was absorbed, Barling came under direct control of Imperial Tobacco.
> 
> Enjoy the pipe and let us know what you think of it.:smile2:


That Silver band will have a date letter also, look it up


----------



## Fusion

My Barling "The Escort" just came, very happy with it, nice heavy thick bowl, one small problem, looks like the seller put the stem in Oxyclean then just polished it, left the Nicotine on the surface, you can see it in the pics, good i practiced cleaning a few basket cases or i wouldnt have known oxyclean will do this, few hrs with a 12000 grit pad will get it off, just a few very small tooth marks to get off first.


----------



## Matt_21

Fusion said:


> My Barling "The Escort" just came, very happy with it, nice heavy thick bowl, one small problem, looks like the seller put the stem in Oxyclean then just polished it, left the Nicotine on the surface, you can see it in the pics, good i practiced cleaning a few basket cases or i wouldnt have known oxyclean will do this, few hrs with a 12000 grit pad will get it off, just a few very small tooth marks to get off first.


Nice one man! Very nice!


----------



## awk6898

Piper said:


> Very nice looking sandblast billiard with a silver band and saddle stem. If silver, the band will be hallmarked. If original, the stem will have a cross on it (unless it's been worn off). The saddle stem, Barling called it a flat stem, looks unoxidized so maybe a replacement or very well maintained.
> 
> According to pipephil.eu, any four digit marking not starting with a 1 is from the Transition period of Barling ownership. And this note from Pipedia.org. indicates your pipe was made sometime between 1960 and 1963. Because Barling is in script, it probably dates to 1962. The 5 designates Barlings largest bowl size, much like Dunhill.
> 
> Enjoy the pipe and let us know what you think of it.:smile2:


Wow! Thanks for all the info. It was $40. No idea if that's a good price or not... Looks as though the stem is original. It has a cross made up of the word Barling.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

awk6898 said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the info. It was $40. No idea if that's a good price or not... Looks as though the stem is original. It has a cross made up of the word Barling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yes, mine has the same thing though its faint, mine was $46 when you add the shipping, i think you got the better bargain lol but im happy with mine


----------



## Piper

@awk6898 and @Fusion, it seems like both of you guys did well! Those are two classic pipes. I have a few old vulcanite stems with heavy oxidation. I had no idea it would take hours of sanding with 12000 grit sand paper to restore them. Fusion, do you mind if I send you my stems?:wink2: And awk6898, now that you're here, you have to get some pipe tobacco and start posting regularly! (Okay, I see you already have. Props bother!)


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> @*awk6898* and @*Fusion*, it seems like both of you guys did well! Those are two classic pipes. I have a few old vulcanite stems with heavy oxidation. I had no idea it would take hours of sanding with 12000 grit sand paper to restore them. Fusion, do you mind if I send you my stems?:wink2: And awk6898, now that you're here, you have to get some pipe tobacco and start posting regularly! (Okay, I see you already have. Props bother!)


Hey send em not a problem, i just sit n my yard all day smoking, may as well have something to do, im serious


----------



## awk6898

Piper said:


> @awk6898 and @Fusion, it seems like both of you guys did well! Those are two classic pipes. I have a few old vulcanite stems with heavy oxidation. I had no idea it would take hours of sanding with 12000 grit sand paper to restore them. Fusion, do you mind if I send you my stems?:wink2: And awk6898, now that you're here, you have to get some pipe tobacco and start posting regularly! (Okay, I see you already have. Props bother!)


I picked up 7-8 tins of different Drew Estate stuff a few years ago for almost nothing on cbid but I'm interested in broadening my horizons. I struggle keeping my pipe lit, and then it gets too hot on me and starts to bite. Just can't quite figure it out yet.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

awk6898 said:


> I picked up 7-8 tins of different Drew Estate stuff a few years ago for almost nothing on cbid but I'm interested in broadening my horizons. I struggle keeping my pipe lit, and then it gets too hot on me and starts to bite. Just can't quite figure it out yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Lol thats how i started out, im getting better, i can keep em lit ok now, still get hot now and then and some tongue bite, that Drew will be Aromatics, i couldnt get away with them at first, now im easing into them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bit-O-Burley,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> My Barling "The Escort" just came, very happy with it, nice heavy thick bowl, one small problem, looks like the seller put the stem in Oxyclean then just polished it, left the Nicotine on the surface, you can see it in the pics, good i practiced cleaning a few basket cases or i wouldnt have known oxyclean will do this, few hrs with a 12000 grit pad will get it off, just a few very small tooth marks to get off first.


Nice looking pipe! She'll clean up nicely!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> After reading about meerschaum cuttys in another forum and reading the blog All Things Cutty, I decided to spring for this example from 1910. (They all seem to date to that period!) The pipe was about $100 plus shipping. It came in excellent condition: the meerschaum is free of cracks and the amber stem is almost flawless. The threads on the bone tenon and the amber bit are intact, which allows the stem to screw into the shank securely with negligible rotation from midline. Many of these pipes had coins, buttons, etc. in the heel to keep tobacco from entering the draft hole and to assist in coloring. Fortunately, the bowl of this one has been cleaned out, although I did a little scraping with an Opinel knife. It does pass a standard pipe cleaner. Hoping to avoid debris in the fairly narrow air passage, I intend to exclusively bend and stuff flakes. The pipe is incredibly light. I can clench it very easily without applying pressure on the stem, in case it really is amber. It smokes beautifully and, despite having thin walls, the bowl doesn't heat up much at all.


Looks like a great pick up! I'm curious about how the amber feels compared to acrylic or Ebonite.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

awk6898 said:


> I don't know anything about pipes. Just picked this one up used at a local cigar shop because I liked the way it looked. Reads Barling England 5179.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Sweet! I hope she smokes as well as she looks!


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bit-O-Burley,
> View attachment 254546


Dang lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Dang lol


I'm a sucker for a sale!


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm a sucker for a sale!


Too bad they don't sell those in bulk. Have you tried C&D Big N' Burley or Billy Budd? I like them both and the bulk price is around $3/oz.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

awk6898 said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the info. It was $40. No idea if that's a good price or not... Looks as though the stem is original. It has a cross made up of the word Barling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Run like you stole it....well you actually did kinda....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

awk6898 said:


> I picked up 7-8 tins of different Drew Estate stuff a few years ago for almost nothing on cbid but I'm interested in broadening my horizons. I struggle keeping my pipe lit, and then it gets too hot on me and starts to bite. Just can't quite figure it out yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


My best suggestion to you on that front is microwave what you're going to smoke for 10 seconds. If it feels wet still, give another 10 seconds. Let sit for 10 minutes or so to cool down and dry. If it feels drier and almost crunchy, bingo. Hold the pipe over a plate or something and loosely fill the bowl to the top, push down to halfway, loosely fill again, push down to 3/4, fill again, lightly pack to top or just below the top. Char light and it'll push up, let it go out and tamp lightly. If it's still pushing up, do a 2nd char light, let it go out, and tamp lightly. Now do a full true light with a few slow puffs with your soft flame in circles around the tobacco to get a decent ember going. Lightly tamp while taking a few more slow easy puffs. From then on a few slow double puffs periodically should keep it going nicely and let you get all the flavors without getting hot or biting your tongue. Halfway you can start to feel it out with a tamp, or tap the top ash out lightly and tamp and relight if burning down the middle. One more note: if you happen to get any gurgling, stick a pipe cleaner down through the mouthpiece so it reaches the bowl and pull it out, that'll soak up the moisture quick so you can keep puffing without gurgling or steam biting your tongue. 
Eventually you'll feel out what works best for you. I use the microwave method alot, especially to smoke fresh or really wet or heavily cased tobacco.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> Too bad they don't sell those in bulk. Have you tried C&D Big N' Burley or Billy Budd? I like them both and the bulk price is around $3/oz.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I've tried the Big & Burley, I like the nic kick and the sweet/sour notes that the Turkish and orientals add but for me the Lat doesn't balance well and is more of a distraction than complementary. I've had Billy Bud on the 'need to try' list for a while but it seems like there's always something else that catches my eye.
It wouldn't hurt my feelings any if they offered the Burley Flake in a bulk but by being patient and catching the sales it can be had for right at $4 an ounce.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've tried the Big & Burley, I like the nic kick and the sweet/sour notes that the Turkish and orientals add but for me the Lat doesn't balance well and is more of a distraction than complementary. I've had Billy Bud on the 'need to try' list for a while but it seems like there's always something else that catches my eye.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt my feelings any if they offered the Burley Flake in a bulk but by being patient and catching the sales it can be had for right at $4 an ounce.


I agree on the Big n' Burley perspective. I was expecting full nutty burley and nic and was like WTF. 
However, the Billy Budd is more interesting because you're expecting latakia, but then it's complimented by maduro cigar leaf and is rather delicious. Still has VA and burley, but more in the background.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

haven't picked up any pipe stuff in awhile but this one caught my eye today and when I saw the price just couldn't resist...dunno diddly about paykoc pipes but its a nice hunk of briar....she'll be taken for a test drive shortly


----------



## Fusion

Madderduro said:


> haven't picked up any pipe stuff in awhile but this one caught my eye today and when I saw the price just couldn't resist...dunno diddly about paykoc pipes but its a nice hunk of briar....she'll be taken for a test drive shortly
> View attachment 254714


That do look nice, Rhodesian shape i think


----------



## msmith1986

Stopped by Gettysburg Tobacco again on the way home. Some Dunhill 965 Match and some good ole KY burley with a little (14%) BCA added for extra aroma.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Falcon and a Bowl for it and a bunch of baccy, oh and a nice pipe tool/knife, also did a trade at another place a few cigars for a Lee 3 star straight apple, this freakin hole is getting deeper


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> A Falcon and a Bowl for it and a bunch of baccy, oh and a nice pipe tool/knife, also did a trade at another place a few cigars for a Lee 3 star straight apple, this freakin hole is getting deeper


I'm really liking my vinyage Grabow Viking. I've been really thinking about getting a Falcon lately.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Madderduro said:


> haven't picked up any pipe stuff in awhile but this one caught my eye today and when I saw the price just couldn't resist...dunno diddly about paykoc pipes but its a nice hunk of briar....she'll be taken for a test drive shortly
> View attachment 254714


Wow that's an eye catcher for sure!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My second Armentrout! And a Carolina Gent,















A bit of SG Cabbies,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> My second Armentrout! And a Carolina Gent,
> View attachment 255016
> 
> View attachment 255018
> 
> 
> A bit of SG Cabbies,
> View attachment 255020


Nathan, you have an incredible eye for pipes. I love the other Armentrout too. And of course you know your 'baccy. I eyed the SG tins on offer at WC but figured I have enough unopened stuff to keep me happy for years! Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, you have an incredible eye for pipes. I love the other Armentrout too. And of course you know your 'baccy. I eyed the SG tins on offer at WC but figured I have enough unopened stuff to keep me happy for years! Enjoy!:vs_cool:


Thank you David for the kind words! This one's a bit more robust than the other and has a really good feel to it, hoping it smokes as well as the first! I'm still waiting for the right Hawkbill to come along, if one doesn't pop up by the end of the year I might have to have her make one for me. The Cabbies is a favorite and getting hard to find so I try to stock up whenever possible.


----------



## Fusion

Some WCC slices and a couple of tins of Escudo, few oz of Ennerdale, Grassmere and Dark Plug (Gawith Hoggarth) a Falcon with a Rustic Acorn bowl and a nice wood grip pipe tool


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Some WCC slices and a couple of tins of Escudo, few oz of Ennerdale, Grassmere and Dark Plug (Gawith Hoggarth) a Falcon with a Rustic Acorn bowl and a nice wood grip pipe tool


Look at you grabbing up my local stuff. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Smoking dry as a bone Dunhill Mixture 965 in a Dunhill root apple.

Sorry, wrong thread! I won't double post.


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> My second Armentrout! And a Carolina Gent,
> View attachment 255016
> 
> View attachment 255018
> 
> 
> A bit of SG Cabbies,
> View attachment 255020


That's a sweet looking set of pipes sir. Any good sites where I can order forever stems for cobs btw? I found one but forgot the name. It was call to order though and I would rather just add to my cart and order off the internet. Thanks.


----------



## Fusion

Gumby-cr said:


> That's a sweet looking set of pipes sir. Any good sites where I can order forever stems for cobs btw? I found one but forgot the name. It was call to order though and I would rather just add to my cart and order off the internet. Thanks.


Here you go
Forever Stems


----------



## msmith1986

Always looking for deals and couldn't pass up the Brigham sandblast 23S and some tobacco from P&C. I was always curious but never pulled the trigger until @Fusion said how nice his smoked. I will try it out soon this evening. I still have 6 more small/med estate pipes to clean up when I have time, but the girls informed me I have over 20 pipes, so we'll leave it at that for a while, lol.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Always looking for deals and couldn't pass up the Brigham sandblast 23S and some tobacco from P&C. I was always curious but never pulled the trigger until @*Fusion* said how nice his smoked. I will try it out soon this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Your getting me mixed up with someone else there Matt lol, i dont own a Brigham, nice looking pipe though


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Your getting me mixed up with someone else there Matt lol, i dont own a Brigham, nice looking pipe though


Maybe it was Erik...or Joe? @ebnash. @Dran. I am very confused today.....

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Always looking for deals and couldn't pass up the Brigham sandblast 23S and some tobacco from P&C. I was always curious but never pulled the trigger until @Fusion said how nice his smoked. I will try it out soon this evening. I still have 6 more small/med estate pipes to clean up when I have time, but the girls informed me I have over 20 pipes, so we'll leave it at that for a while, lol.


Cool pipe. Brighams do smoke great and they get better and better. Enjoy!

_Of course_ this is your last pipe purchase for "a while" LOL! :wink2:


----------



## Matt_21

David and I have mentioned a few times recently how well our Brighams have smoked in our experience. Maybe you were remembering that.
Nice grab. That should smoke well for you.
Also..."leave it at that for a while". Good luck with that


----------



## msmith1986

Matt_21 said:


> David and I have mentioned a few times recently how well our Brighams have smoked in our experience. Maybe you were remembering that.
> 
> Nice grab. That should smoke well for you.
> 
> Also..."leave it at that for a while". Good luck with that


Yes, that's it. I might need a nap.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> Yes, that's it. I might need a nap.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Go ahead. You deserve it


----------



## msmith1986

Matt_21 said:


> Go ahead. You deserve it


Not yet, I'll go to bed around 10. Gonna get up at 3:00, roll at 4:00, and get on my jobsite at 5:00. Gotta shoot some lasers for footings and other stuff while it's still fairly dark. It was too sunny today to see the laser at all.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> Not yet, I'll go to bed around 10. Gonna get up at 3:00, roll at 4:00, and get on my jobsite at 5:00. Gotta shoot some lasers for footings and other stuff while it's still fairly dark. It was too sunny today to see the laser at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That just sounds too much like work to me ...


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> That just sounds too much like work to me ...


It is like work. We're setting in a new 1,000 gallon septic tank there this week too, before pouring the footings for the addition.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> Maybe it was Erik...or Joe? @ebnash. @Dran. I am very confused today.....
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Yeah Matt, it was me. I bought a Brigham a few weeks ago and was going on about how dry it smoked a fresh popped tin of 1Q and nary a gurgle. I did end up sanding out the weird gummy shit that was used as a bowl treatment to promote cake.

It has continued to smoke like a champ and a I have a new system for smoking it. I find the rock maple filter works best if it's removed from the stem and air dried for a couple days. So since I bought a couple packs of filters, like yourself, a I just rotate them so I'm always loading a dry one to smoke. I've only used this pipe for 1Q and will probably continue until I finish the tin and pop the next sweet aromatic I want to try. That said, it will probably take me months...

The other cool feature is that you can rinse the filters with water. This might be nice if you plan to smoke multiple tobacco types in the same pipe.


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Yeah Matt, it was me. I bought a Brigham a few weeks ago and was going on about how dry it smoked a fresh popped tin of 1Q and nary a gurgle. I did end up sanding out the weird gummy shit that was used as a bowl treatment to promote cake.
> 
> It has continued to smoke like a champ and a I have a new system for smoking it. I find the rock maple filter works best if it's removed from the stem and air dried for a couple days. So since I bought a couple packs of filters, like yourself, a I just rotate them so I'm always loading a dry one to smoke. I've only used this pipe for 1Q and will probably continue until I finish the tin and pop the next sweet aromatic I want to try. That said, it will probably take me months...
> 
> The other cool feature is that you can rinse the filters with water. This might be nice if you plan to smoke multiple tobacco types in the same pipe.


I knew I wasn't completely nuts, lol. That's funny, that's exactly why I got 2 extra packs of filters, so I could rotate them and have an extra pack on standby. I also noticed the gummy coating after I smoked it and will probably sand it out too. I tested it by smoking some fresh moist tobacco and it performed great. We all know I'm cheap, but the best part was I got it on sale for like $39. I have that pipe dedicated to just VA's and burley's, no aro's or lat's at all.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> My second Armentrout! And a Carolina Gent


Great pipes, as always. Nathan, where did you locate the Carolina Gent. I've been looking for one for a bit now


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> A Falcon and a Bowl for it and a bunch of baccy, oh and a nice pipe tool/knife, also did a trade at another place a few cigars for a Lee 3 star straight apple, this freakin hole is getting deeper


I'm curious to know what you think of the Falcon pipe and how it smokes. I've been intrigued with these for a few months now. I actually really like the look of them.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> I'm curious to know what you think of the Falcon pipe and how it smokes. I've been intrigued with these for a few months now. I actually really like the look of them.


Smoked about 4 bowls in it and i do like it, smokes well, the bowl is samllish but i think they all are and thats ok, if i had to complain about anything t would be the stem, its a molded one and im not keen, they have them with dental stems, not sure if thats any better, ill get used to it im sure.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Great pipes, as always. Nathan, where did you locate the Carolina Gent. I've been looking for one for a bit now


Smokingpipes.com, the CG has a very generous bowl to it, at least compared to other cobs.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Based off some reviews and research I snagged these to try

And grabbed a couple samplers mostly Sutliff, and Peterson stuff









"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

Just ordered more Ennerdale and a 250g box of SG FVF, put in an offer(full price offer) for a very nice pipe, i do hope i get it, will post up if i do and go cry in the corner if i dont lol, birthday present from the wife


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Just ordered more Ennerdale and a 250g box of SG FVF, put in an offer(full price offer) for a very nice pipe, i do hope i get it, will post up if i do and go cry in the corner if i dont lol, birthday present from the wife


Happy birthday and good luck with the bid!:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Happy birthday and good luck with the bid!:smile2:


Few more weeks until the Birthday but thank you, its not really a bid, guy at another place is selling it, been for sale a few days, only PM;d him today about it, just hope im the first, waiting for him to answer lol


----------



## Fusion

Yea, its a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Yea, its a Radice Rind Volcano


Sweet! Love the Cumberland stem!


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sweet! Love the Cumberland stem!


Thank you Nathan, what makes it a Cumberland stem?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Thank you Nathan, what makes it a Cumberland stem?


The brindle Vulcanite.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> The brindle Vulcanite.


Ah ok, thank you again


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Based off some reviews and research I snagged these to try
> 
> And grabbed a couple samplers mostly Sutliff, and Peterson stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Somebody is laying in for winter....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Yea, its a Radice Rind Volcano


Yes Sir!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Somebody is laying in for winter....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


The trip to Korea was more pipe friendly than cigars, and went through a fair amount of my pipe baccy  so restocking and trying new stuff


----------



## JtAv8tor

Oh yeah forgot one little addition










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

So not a purchase but a trade with another piper at a different place, trade was i send him 1 tin of SG BBF and 10 villager exports in exchange for a Lee 3 star pipe, i sent my package and he sends me this :surprise: i guess smokers everywhere are good folks, other pipe is a KB&B Yello*-*Bolo Dublin


----------



## msmith1986

A few things showed up from Tobacco Pipes today. Soon I'll be able to try the EGR blend @JimInks smokes all the time. It's fairly wet, so I'll sit some out to dry while I go to a late Neuro appt shortly. The Barbados plantation was $6 so I got another can. I think I need a pallet of the plum pudding though.....
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

BTW, I love how the nicotine warning ruins all the labels now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Matt, in my opinion, the EGR tastes so much better with serious drying. Every tin is different, but I really wasn’t picking up all the nuances until I dried it for 2-3 hours outside in indirect sunlight and tried it in a new Cob. 

Now that I finally cracked the code, I’m out of it. Just have so much other tobacco to smoke and try and since I average only 4-5 bowls a week, it takes me a long time to get through a single tin, much less the 7 or 8 I have open right now.


----------



## Madderduro

just picked this one up....never smoked olive wood always strayed since I'm not a big fan of pear wood but from what I hear olive wood goes well with latakia so we'll see...will smoke it a few times before deciding to add wax or not....thought for a cheap pipe it looks pretty good


----------



## Scap

Madderduro said:


> just picked this one up....never smoked olive wood always strayed since I'm not a big fan of pear wood but from what I hear olive wood goes well with latakia so we'll see...will smoke it a few times before deciding to add wax or not....thought for a cheap pipe it looks pretty good
> View attachment 255376
> View attachment 255378


Goes well with Latakia certainly has piqued my interest....be sure to let us know your thoughts


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Matt, in my opinion, the EGR tastes so much better with serious drying. Every tin is different, but I really wasn't picking up all the nuances until I dried it for 2-3 hours outside in indirect sunlight and tried it in a new Cob.
> 
> Now that I finally cracked the code, I'm out of it. Just have so much other tobacco to smoke and try and since I average only 4-5 bowls a week, it takes me a long time to get through a single tin, much less the 7 or 8 I have open right now.


Noted, thank you.
I know your dilemma, I have a cabinet full of tobacco jars and tins, so it'll be a while before I kill any of them.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Yesterdays haul, 250 gr of FVF and 5oz of Ennerdale


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Yesterdays haul, 250 gr of FVF and 5oz of Ennerdale


Maybe I should hop over to Boswells for lunch tomorrow and see what you haven't bought. Lol 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Maybe I should hop over to Boswells for lunch tomorrow and see what you haven't bought. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Be sure to grab an ounce of Ennerdale, they dont have a lot left


----------



## Fusion

Package came a day early with a birthday bonus, love it :grin2:


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> Package came a day early with a birthday bonus, love it :grin2:


Oh my.... that pips is :flame:


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Package came a day early with a birthday bonus, love it :grin2:


I'm jealous now....never thought i would say that. Congrats man and Happy Birthday!!!!!:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> I'm jealous now....never thought i would say that. Congrats man and Happy Birthday!!!!!:grin2:


Thank you, still a week or so yet


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Thank you, still a week or so yet


nothing wrong with start celebrating a week in advance :grin2:


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Package came a day early with a birthday bonus, love it :grin2:


The rusticated finish on the stummel really brings out the beauty of the volcano shape. Is the bottom rusticated or smooth? In other words: more pics!


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> The rusticated finish on the stummel really brings out the beauty of the volcano shape. Is the bottom rusticated or smooth? In other words: more pics!


Sellers pics


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Package came a day early with a birthday bonus, love it :grin2:


I haven't seen too many Volcanoes that make me wish I had one, that one does! Well done! :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> A few things showed up from Tobacco Pipes today. Soon I'll be able to try the EGR blend @JimInks smokes all the time. It's fairly wet, so I'll sit some out to dry while I go to a late Neuro appt shortly. The Barbados plantation was $6 so I got another can. I think I need a pallet of the plum pudding though.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


EGR is awesome....is my 1pm smoke in the cooler seasons...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Package came a day early with a birthday bonus, love it :grin2:


Dude...that's gnarly...love it!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Sellers pics


Now that is a stunning pipe!


----------



## Matt_21

Fusion said:


> Sellers pics


Very nice!
And happy early birthday.


----------



## watchingsmoke

Very nice postal delivery this morning! I bought this estate pipe, its called Spitfire and has a tall bowl and a comfortable way of resting in the hand. Light weight so I can easily hold it between my teeth when busy. The bowl is a bit narrower than I thought but it fills well as long as I am careful to pack it down.


----------



## watchingsmoke

Here's another pic...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

watchingsmoke said:


> Very nice postal delivery this morning! I bought this estate pipe, its called Spitfire and has a tall bowl and a comfortable way of resting in the hand. Light weight so I can easily hold it between my teeth when busy. The bowl is a bit narrower than I thought but it fills well as long as I am careful to pack it down.


Sweet! Looks like it might make a good Virginia or Vaper pipe. Hope she treats you well! :vs_cool:


----------



## watchingsmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sweet! Looks like it might make a good Virginia or Vaper pipe. Hope she treats you well! :vs_cool:


Thanks, it is smoking a treat. Interesting that would it be good for Virginias? Is it something to do with the tall bowl?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

watchingsmoke said:


> Thanks, it is smoking a treat. Interesting that would it be good for Virginias? Is it something to do with the tall bowl?


Yeah, a narrow bowl tends to intensify the Virginia flavors, and the tall bowls tend to stove the second half so you get more flavor changes


----------



## watchingsmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, a narrow bowl tends to intensify the Virginia flavors, and the tall bowls tend to stove the second half so you get more flavor changes


That's great to know...thanks...and happy piping!


----------



## Piper

Thanks to a tip from @Fusion, I picked up my first samples of Conniston cut plug, Grassmere, Ennerdale, Bob's Chocolate Flake, 1792 and Grousemoor. I'd only smoked Full Virginia Flake before and a tasty sample of Bob's Chocolate Flake Nathan @OneStrangeOne sent me. Gorgeous looking plugs!

I also picked up some copper screens to put at the bottom of my ancient meerschaum cutty to keep the draft how from clogging and to speed up the coloring process.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Thanks to a tip from @*Fusion*, I picked up my first samples of Conniston cut plug, Grassmere, Ennerdale, Bob's Chocolate Flake, 1792 and Grousemoor. I'd only smoked Full Virginia Flake before and a tasty sample of Bob's Chocolate Flake Nathan @*OneStrangeOne* sent me. Gorgeous looking plugs!
> 
> I also picked up some copper screens to put at the bottom of my ancient meerschaum cutty to keep the draft how from clogging and to speed up the coloring process.


So how do you like the "Lakelands"


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> So how do you like the "Lakelands"


I'm smoking Conniston right now and I love it. I'm a big GLP Stonehenge fan so I figured I would. Thanks for the tip bro. This stuff is hard to find and I understand why. :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> I'm smoking Conniston right now and I love it. I'm a big GLP Stonehenge fan so I figured I would. Thanks for the tip bro. This stuff is hard to find and I understand why. :vs_cool:


Its not hard to find now, the usual places have just been re-stocked, and i asked my daughters in England to send me some for my birthday lol, never mind, ill just have more to cellar


----------



## Fusion

i dont think iv tried anything Burley heavy yet, any suggestions for this weeks buy?


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> i dont think iv tried anything Burley heavy yet, any suggestions for this weeks buy?


C&D make a few good burleys, Sutliff makes one called Bluegrass that's pretty good, and I've been smoking a more aro burley lately from H&H called Burley Kake.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> i dont think iv tried anything Burley heavy yet, any suggestions for this weeks buy?


I'm not a burley expert but I really like MacBaren HH Aged Burley Flake. I believe Erik really likes it too.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> I'm not a burley expert but I really like MacBaren HH Aged Burley Flake. I believe Erik really likes it too.


HH Old Dark Fired is another one I really like. Definitely one of my favorite tobacco's. It's also available in bulk ready-rubbed form.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Thanks guys, ill look for them


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> i dont think iv tried anything Burley heavy yet, any suggestions for this weeks buy?


C&D is to Burley what GL Pease is to Latakia! 
Any of the Burley Flakes, nice little nic kick
Old Joe Krantz, another strong one. I actually like the blue better than the original, unless I'm looking for that kick.
Mac Baron Burley Flake 
For something different Tobac Manil Semois, these come very dry and need to be packed tight and sipped veeery sloowly or all you get is cigarette. Once you figure out how to smoke it, it's very good. :vs_cool:
I thought you had some WCC Slices?


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D is to Burley what GL Pease is to Latakia!
> Any of the Burley Flakes, nice little nic kick
> Old Joe Krantz, another strong one. I actually like the blue better than the original, unless I'm looking for that kick.
> Mac Baron Burley Flake
> For something different Tobac Manil Semois, these come very dry and need to be packed tight and sipped veeery sloowly or all you get is cigarette. Once you figure out how to smoke it, it's very good. :vs_cool:
> I thought you had some WCC Slices?


I do, mmm i guess i have had something Burley heavy and dint realize it lol


----------



## ebnash

Just agreeing with Nathan here, but I strongly suggest MacBaren HH Burley Flake. Knowing you, after trying the 1st tin, you’ll be buying the 16oz Box. :grin2:

Also, isn’t Haunted Bookshop fairly Burley Forward?


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Just agreeing with Nathan here, but I strongly suggest MacBaren HH Burley Flake. Knowing you, after trying the 1st tin, you'll be buying the 16oz Box. :grin2:
> 
> Also, isn't Haunted Bookshop fairly Burley Forward?


I guess what im looking for isnt Burley, its a background taste in a few of the tobacco's iv had, i need to pin it down, hard for me to explain


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> I guess what im looking for isnt Burley, its a background taste in a few of the tobacco's iv had, i need to pin it down, hard for me to explain


What is the background taste you can't explain? Which tobacco's are you referring to?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Just agreeing with Nathan here, but I strongly suggest MacBaren HH Burley Flake. Knowing you, after trying the 1st tin, you'll be buying the 16oz Box. :grin2:
> 
> Also, isn't Haunted Bookshop fairly Burley Forward?


I forgot that one, Haunted Bookshop has good burley flavor, and I barely noticed anything else. It's been a week or 2, I'll have to smoke some tomorrow evening.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> What is the background taste you can't explain? Which tobacco's are you referring to?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Lol i dont know, but ima gona look out for it again and pin it down


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I forgot that one, Haunted Bookshop has good burley flavor, and I barely noticed anything else. It's been a week or 2, I'll have to smoke some tomorrow evening.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Iv had quite a lot of that so its not Burley, and i know its not Perique or Latakia.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Lol i dont know, but ima gona look out for it again and pin it down


No tobacco's in mind that had this mysterious flavor? I'm intrigued.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Fusion said:


> i dont think iv tried anything Burley heavy yet, any suggestions for this weeks buy?


Don't forget about Carter Hall!


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> i dont think iv tried anything Burley heavy yet, any suggestions for this weeks buy?


Zero experience with this, but there's a blend called Big n Burley....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mail Call,


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mail Call,
> View attachment 255866


Nice, so i know the Ennerdale, what are the other 2? they look old


----------



## Scap

Devil Site Delivery.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Nice, so i know the Ennerdale, what are the other 2? they look old


Tobac Manil Semois, Straight Burley grown in Belgium.


----------



## ebnash

Has anyone purchased from a Greek website called cigars galaxy? They have two pipes that don’t seem to be available anywhere else and are old new stock. I’ve tried emailing, but get no response. Their e-commerce site does not see to be set up to place orders if you are outside of Greece. I would gladly pay full price plus shipping and even VAT to get a chance to purchase one or both of these pipes.


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Has anyone purchased from a Greek website called cigars galaxy? They have two pipes that don't seem to be available anywhere else and are old new stock. I've tried emailing, but get no response. Their e-commerce site does not see to be set up to place orders if you are outside of Greece. I would gladly pay full price plus shipping and even VAT to get a chance to purchase one or both of these pipes.


Sid probably knows them, but I've not seen any posts from him recently...


----------



## ebnash

I believe he is on Holiday right now. I’ll wait for his return and see if he is able to help.


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> I believe he is on Holiday right now. I'll wait for his return and see if he is able to help.


He did say he'd be in the sticks for 3 weeks I think.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

So i says to myself, ok you have enough pipes and tobacco, enough buying for a while, then i just had a peek on ebay :vs_whistle: had to buy this, this maker is a member at another place i visit and his pipes go for $300 and up from there, i think this one is one of his older pipes and not quite as good as his current pipes but for $47 shipped and its new unused how could i not buy it?
This is his site www.maddispipes.com


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> So i says to myself, ok you have enough pipes and tobacco, enough buying for a while, then i just had a peek on ebay :vs_whistle: had to buy this, this maker is a member at another place i visit and his pipes go for $300 and up from there, i think this one is one of his older pipes and not quite as good as his current pipes but for $47 shipped and its new unused how could i not buy it?
> This is his site www.maddispipes.com


Nice deal. That's the kind of stuff I usually look for when I buy.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

M. Addis Bent Brandy arrived today, very nice it is and Mr Addis had just verified its one of his from "way back" lol unsmoked


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> M. Addis Bent Brandy arrived today, very nice it is and Mr Addis had just verified its one of his from "way back" lol unsmoked


Bud.....we need to talk....i have this friend who go to this doctor....:grin2:


----------



## cory1984

Fusion said:


> M. Addis Bent Brandy arrived today, very nice it is and Mr Addis had just verified its one of his from "way back" lol unsmoked


Very nice!


----------



## cjmmm47

Have been wanting a Peterson System pipe since I started, then found the Pub series and was in love. Picked up some Blairgowie that I've heard some good things about and Carter Hall because, well, I've never had it lol

















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

cjmmm47 said:


> Have been wanting a Peterson System pipe since I started, then found the Pub series and was in love. Picked up some Blairgowie that I've heard some good things about and Carter Hall because, well, I've never had it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Nice, i keep looking at Peterson but just haven't pulled the trigger, one of these days


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Nice, i keep looking at Peterson but just haven't pulled the trigger, one of these days


You and me both.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Mail call










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

cjmmm47 said:


> Mail call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Have a few similar orders but not getting them until Monday


----------



## cjmmm47

Yeah since top hat is only like an hour from me I got them in one day 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Not exactly a purchase, but my wife was given a couple boxes of glassware/ceramic dishes by an older coworker. Sort of forgot about them and finally decided to go through them tonight. Lo and behold, the first thing I pulled out of the box was a humidor jar from 1915! Also a really nice vintage ashtray, jar, and a glass tray, great surprise!!
Expired listing for the humidor: https://www.wrenchesandwonders.com/listing/657631312/hard-to-find-vintage-tobacco-jar-cigar


----------



## Fusion

Orders came in today


----------



## Piper

500g of Conniston Cut Plug.


----------



## cjmmm47

Mail call from The Story Teller's Pipe....

Pipe is a Chacom Montmartre 871
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

cjmmm47 said:


> Mail call from The Story Teller's Pipe....
> 
> Pipe is a Chacom Montmartre 871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Love the pipe (and the Ennerdale )


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> 500g of Conniston Cut Plug.


Nathan @OneStrangeOne what did you do? were all becoming Lakeland fiends lol


----------



## MarshWheeling

Comoys Pebble Grain Prince. It's a great smoker. I tend to clench and it's nice and light


----------



## Piper

MarshWheeling said:


> Comoys Pebble Grain Prince. It's a great smoker. I tend to clench and it's nice and light


Welcome to the forum sir. Always great to have a new pipe smoker here. Tell us a little about yourself on the Pipe Puffers Introduction Forum. :smile2:


----------



## Scap

Mail call!


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Mail call!
> 
> View attachment 257198


Sharp looking billiard/pot! Congrats on snagging your quota of 5 tins of Squadron Leader!


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Sharp looking billiard/pot! Congrats on snagging your quota of 5 tins of Squadron Leader!


Thanks. It's got a huge diameter bowl, so I'm stoked to fire it up.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Thanks. It's got a huge diameter bowl, so I'm stoked to fire it up.


I'm not sure when a billiard becomes a pot but it sounds like you may be in pot territory. Enjoy!


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> I'm not sure when a billiard becomes a pot but it sounds like you may be in pot territory. Enjoy!


Definitely in pot territory. Bowl is 0.875"

Man, this Squadron Leader must have been a submariner. It's soaking wet.


----------



## Fusion

Only 2 tins of Squadron Leader and another 4oz of Marlin Flake, that way i can Cellar the 2 tins of Marlin Flake i got earlier in the week, got to like Story Teller, always send a sample and a few cleaners


----------



## JohnBrody15

Got mine in today. The star of the east smells so good. @Scap, I'm pretty sure you put star of the east on my radar.

Btw tapatalk no longer lets me choose the size of the photo, and now every photo is massive. Anyone else dealing with that?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Got mine in today. The star of the east smells so good. @Scap, I'm pretty sure you put star of the east on my radar.
> 
> Btw tapatalk no longer lets me choose the size of the photo, and now every photo is massive. Anyone else dealing with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just leave some for me. I think if I was forced to pick one to smoke forever it would be Star of the East.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Slowly getting my pipe stuff in order:


----------



## Scap

Bit the bullet and ordered a piece of history.
Charatan Special 481DC (First Lane era, 1961-1965) Dublin Sitter


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered a piece of history.
> Charatan Special 481DC (First Lane era, 1961-1965) Dublin Sitter


Nice


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Nice


Thank you!
Gonna see if I can find a way to slide on out to the pool and light it up.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Scap said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered a piece of history.
> 
> Charatan Special 481DC (First Lane era, 1961-1965) Dublin Sitter
> 
> View attachment 257310


I'm probably the biggest Charatan fan here. You did well my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm probably the biggest Charatan fan here. You did well my friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered a piece of history.
> 
> Charatan Special 481DC (First Lane era, 1961-1965) Dublin Sitter
> 
> View attachment 257310


Super nice find.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> Just leave some for me. I think if I was forced to pick one to smoke forever it would be Star of the East.


Another to add to the list....

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> Another to add to the list....
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Blech it's awful. Go away, leave it alone. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered a piece of history.
> Charatan Special 481DC (First Lane era, 1961-1965) Dublin Sitter
> 
> View attachment 257310


Beautiful pipe. Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> Super nice find.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk





Piper said:


> Beautiful pipe. Enjoy!:vs_cool:


Thanks, gents. I do rather like it, and it smokes quite well.


----------



## Fusion

Bought this on etsy few weeks ago, was in a mess but i liked the look of it, finally got it all cleaned up and it came out like a new pipe, WDC Wellington with a silver band and an Army mount, stem has a Peterson like "P" lip, Bowl is in great condition and the hole is spot on, wish i had taken some "before" pics


----------



## Hickorynut

That turned out great Colin!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Scap said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered a piece of history.
> 
> Charatan Special 481DC (First Lane era, 1961-1965) Dublin Sitter
> 
> View attachment 257310


Where's the oogah eyes emoji! That's sharp!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Bought this on etsy few weeks ago, was in a mess but i liked the look of it, finally got it all cleaned up and it came out like a new pipe, WDC Wellington with a silver band and an Army mount, stem has a Peterson like "P" lip, Bowl is in great condition and the hole is spot on, wish i had taken some "before" pics


I like the look of that, nice clean up indeed. The band is more of a cap, looks like chrome or stainless. Love it.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Bought this on etsy few weeks ago, was in a mess but i liked the look of it, finally got it all cleaned up and it came out like a new pipe, WDC Wellington with a silver band and an Army mount, stem has a Peterson like "P" lip, Bowl is in great condition and the hole is spot on, wish i had taken some "before" pics


Nice find! That's a sharp looking pipe! Hope it smokes as well as she looks!


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I like the look of that, nice clean up indeed. The band is more of a cap, looks like chrome or stainless. Love it.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Yea looks like Chrome to me.


----------



## Piper

@Fusion, that pipe looks brand new. Great shape too. Enjoy!


----------



## Scap

Gotta admit, I don't remember bidding on or winning this bid...
Devil site is the devil.


----------



## Fusion

Mail Call, 2 Tins of ODF and a Forever Stem for my Cobs


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Mail Call, 2 Tins of ODF and a Forever Stem for my Cobs


ODF is tasty.....tasty....!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Scap said:


> Gotta admit, I don't remember bidding on or winning this bid...
> 
> Devil site is the devil.
> 
> View attachment 257690


I've eyeballed those......the blend looks right!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ebnash

Many thanks to @Sid.Stavros on the assist. I was able to purchase these 2 pipes from a Greek vendor. Sid called to set them straight and help communicate my desire to grab these. I really like Nanna Ivarsson pipe designs but they are hard to come by and extremely expensive. She designed a line of pipes with Stanwell a while back and I discovered them too late. After many late hours of digging through the internet, I found these two examples of new old stock and had a heck of a time getting a response from the vendor as their website did not have an option for US buyers.

I've had these for about a week and just now getting around to sharing them with you all.

Thank you Sid, for taking the time to call them and set me up for a purchase.


----------



## Piper

Congratulations Erik @ebnash. Those two pipes are stunning. Your perseverance really paid off and props to @Sid.Stavros for the assist.


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> Many thanks to @Sid.Stavros on the assist. I was able to purchase these 2 pipes from a Greek vendor. Sid called them to set them straight and help communicate my desire to grab these. I really like Nanna Ivarsson pipe designs but they are hard to come by and extremely expensive. She designed a line pipes with Stanwell a while back and I discovered them too late. Many late hours of digging through the internet, I found these two examples of new old stock and had a heck of a time getting a response from the vendor as there website did not have an option for US buyers.
> 
> I've had these for about a week and just now getting around to sharing them with you all.
> 
> Thank you Sid, for taking the time to call them and set me up for a purchase.


WOW!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## cjmmm47

Those are beautiful!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Many thanks to @*Sid.Stavros* on the assist. I was able to purchase these 2 pipes from a Greek vendor. Sid called them to set them straight and help communicate my desire to grab these. I really like Nanna Ivarsson pipe designs but they are hard to come by and extremely expensive. She designed a line pipes with Stanwell a while back and I discovered them too late. Many late hours of digging through the internet, I found these two examples of new old stock and had a heck of a time getting a response from the vendor as there website did not have an option for US buyers.
> 
> I've had these for about a week and just now getting around to sharing them with you all.
> 
> Thank you Sid, for taking the time to call them and set me up for a purchase.


Now they are Sweet, congrats


----------



## Sid.Stavros

@*ebnash* : congratulations for your purchase, enjoy them! As for the call and the Greeks stores here is a secret: when it's time to help a foreigner we became exciting and many times ''push'' things among us so the job will finish faster and better. In calls or conversations you can here things as: ''come on, come on pay some more attention, a "Ksenos'' asking for something so many days, what are you doing? you wanna get embarrassed all of us? what's gonna say to the other people in his country don't you think about it? '' etc. :wink2:


----------



## Fusion

Look what i managed to get today from Storyteller


Order Summary  

  








 
And So To BedSKU: 2EOASSize: 50gPrice: $16.78
 
 Qty: 1 $16.78
 
  








 
PembrokeSKU: 2EOPMSize: 50gPrice: $16.78
 
 Qty: 1 $16.78
 
  
Subtotal$33.56Shipping$5.39 Tax$0.00 
 Total$38.95


----------



## Champagne InHand

I need to send in some pipes to SP. 

With the credit I’ll be grabbing 1 pipe and some more tobacco. 

Sadly I’m a creature of habit and have been just enjoying my stash. 

I might see if John at Wilke will take in an estate for tobacco. I’m almost out of Gramercy Park and Vermont Maple Cavendish. 

I’ve been wasting far too much money on getting my motorcycle prepped for Fall/Winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Couple of eBay purchases... As well as an order from MM and Country Squire
























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

@cjmmm47 Is that a Calabash? looks very nice but the pic isnt good, need more pics :grin2:


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> @cjmmm47 Is that a Calabash? looks very nice but the pic isnt good, need more pics :grin2:


Yeah sorry I suck at pictures lol

Yeah it's a Butz Choquin Calabash... Not sure it qualifies as a true Calabash as the top doesn't come off? But it's quite a looker...

The oom Paul is an eatate Jobey with a 2-dot stem, the seller wasn't sure but he thinks it may be circa 1969.

















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> Look what i managed to get today from Storyteller
> 
> 
> Order Summary
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And So To BedSKU: 2EOASSize: 50gPrice: $16.78
> 
> Qty: 1 $16.78
>  
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PembrokeSKU: 2EOPMSize: 50gPrice: $16.78
> 
> Qty: 1 $16.78
>  
> 
> Subtotal$33.56Shipping$5.39 Tax$0.00
>  Total$38.95


Awesome! Those 2 and Margate are the only ones I've tried so far, and really like all 3. I think you'll like those 2 a lot. I was able to manage a bag of Dunbar this go around, excited to give it a shot


----------



## JohnBrody15

cjmmm47 said:


> Couple of eBay purchases... As well as an order from MM and Country Squire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


You can't go wrong with pipe tobacco inspired by locations from Lord of the Rings :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Decided to splurge a bit for my birthday &#128513;
Ryan Alden nose warmer Apple with a Cumberland stem and some GLP Penny Farthing,


----------



## Scap

Splurged a bit and grabbed some overpriced Esoterica.


----------



## Insignia100

I just placed an order for my first non-mass produced pipe, a Boswell Short Canted Canadian that was just posted this evening. Can't wait to get it in the mail!


----------



## Fusion

Few weeks ago i bought 2 NOS pipes by Don Mock, he is known for far out there free hand pipes but these are kinda plain for him, he died (Murdered) in 1989 so im thinking these are early pipes of his before his kinda wild shapes, 2 questions, why the hell would someone want a straight pipe? and why is the lip of the normal shape pipe drilled with 2 holes?


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Few weeks ago i bought 2 NOS pipes by Don Mock, he is known for far out there free hand pipes but these are kinda plain for him, he died (Murdered) in 1989 so im thinking these are early pipes of his before his kinda wild shapes, 2 questions, why the hell would someone want a straight pipe? and why is the lip of the normal shape pipe drilled with 2 holes?


Nice find. Was the straight pipe used for smoking stogies? There are a number of pipe companies that make stems with two holes. I had a Brigham and a Sasieni that had double holes. Personally, I find them hard to force a pipe cleaner through.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Decided to splurge a bit for my birthday &#128513;
> Ryan Alden nose warmer Apple with a Cumberland stem and some GLP Penny Farthing,
> View attachment 258526
> 
> 
> View attachment 258528


Beautiful!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> Few weeks ago i bought 2 NOS pipes by Don Mock, he is known for far out there free hand pipes but these are kinda plain for him, he died (Murdered) in 1989 so im thinking these are early pipes of his before his kinda wild shapes, 2 questions, why the hell would someone want a straight pipe? and why is the lip of the normal shape pipe drilled with 2 holes?


I believe the two holes is referred to as "twin bore." I have one pipe with this feature. It also had a stinger on it, and I thought the who thing had something to do with cooling the smoke. I never smoked the pipe often enough to know if it made a difference. It was an estate pipe that never became a solid player in the rotation.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Decided to splurge a bit for my birthday &#128513;
> Ryan Alden nose warmer Apple with a Cumberland stem and some GLP Penny Farthing,
> View attachment 258526
> 
> 
> View attachment 258528


Nice Nathan, Love the Cumberland Stem, it was you who told me i had a pipe with one lol


----------



## JtAv8tor

Couldn't resist

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## MattT

JtAv8tor said:


> Couldn't resist
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


So that's where it all went. Shoulda known.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

MattT said:


> So that's where it all went. Shoulda known.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


It was from my local shop, not mail order I promise. Let me know if you want any he has a few cans of each left

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

Ended up with 3 Pembroke, 1 And So To Bed and 8oz of Margate this time round, wanted some Dunbar but no luck, next time


----------



## Scap

Damn Devil Site got me for $100....again. lol

Logged in the other day, saw pipe cleaners for what I thought was a good price, and nabbed them. Then realized that I was overpaying compared to other pipe sites.

So, to clear my conscience and get average freight reduced, I went on a buying spree. Gonna need a barn to store all these hay bails.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another full pound of Wilke Gramercy Park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Getting ready for the holidays with Sutliff Pumpkin & Christmas Spice. Even invited an old friend!


----------



## Scap

cory1984 said:


> Getting ready for the holidays with Sutliff Pumpkin & Christmas Spice. Even invited an old friend!
> View attachment 259450


Are those seasonals current production?


----------



## cory1984

Scap said:


> Are those seasonals current production?


Yep, and it seems like I see the Christmas Spice year 'round on P&C. This is the first time I've noticed the Pumpkin Spice, it's been around for a few years, but has limited availability.


----------



## Hickorynut

I found the Sutliff Christmas Spice to be very enjoyable. Get enough to put it away for a year and I assure you it'll be worth it....really took me back to some very enjoyable holidays...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## cory1984

Got some new quart jars while out this evening. Was the last case of quart jars and one was missing. With a damaged item discount, due to missing jar, and a well placed coupon by my wife I got 11 jars for $7.36!


----------



## MattT

Picked up a couple of goodies.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

there's certain pipes I've always wanted that seem to consistently elude my possession...this has been one of em a rattray spiked eldritch...well no more finally managed to snag one!!


----------



## Scap

Madderduro said:


> there's certain pipes I've always wanted that seem to consistently elude my possession...this has been one of em a rattray spiked eldritch...well no more finally managed to snag one!!
> View attachment 259596


That's one way to prevent pocket carry.
Or...
Doubles as a hand to hand weapon.

It's a toss up. But nice pipe either way!!


----------



## Fusion

This weeks haul


----------



## cjmmm47

So I had a custom pipe and matching tamper made by Frank Thunder Pipes. No way these pics can do it justice, this thing is just beautiful and the attention to detail is top notch.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Thats nice, love the stem, love it all Congrats :thumb:


----------



## Fusion

Just had a look at the Frank Thunder Pipes FB page, that Bulldog with the Green stem is to die for, dang i REALLY dont need another pipe


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Just had a look at the Frank Thunder Pipes FB page, that Bulldog with the Green stem is to die for, dang i REALLY dont need another pipe


I also went to their FB page and noticed that Bulldog. Great minds think alike. I'm about ready to pull the trigger on an OMS Devil Anse with a brass ring. I've had my eye on it for some time now. My pipe stand is full but what the heck.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Is anyone familiar with OMS Pipes? I've been looking for a Devil Anse and like this one


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> Is anyone familiar with OMS Pipes? I've been looking for a Devil Anse and like this one


Tobaccopipes sell them, here is a link

https://www.tobaccopipes.com/brands/OMS-Pipes.html


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with OMS Pipes? I've been looking for a Devil Anse and like this one
> 
> 
> 
> Tobaccopipes sell them, here is a link
> 
> https://www.tobaccopipes.com/brands/OMS-Pipes.html
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Appreciate your help. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Fusion

Fusion said:


> Just had a look at the Frank Thunder Pipes FB page, that Bulldog with the Green stem is to die for, dang i REALLY dont need another pipe


Problem is, i have no dang willpower :surprise:


----------



## Scap

Mail call


----------



## MattT

Scap said:


> Mail call
> 
> View attachment 259824


Someone likes their Magnum Opus...

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

After trying the Pumpkin & Christmas Spice I decided to get more of both before it sells out. Along with some Lane HGL.


----------



## MattT

cory1984 said:


> After trying the Pumpkin & Christmas Spice I decided to get more of both before it sells out. Along with some Lane HGL.
> View attachment 259826


You know what, some Pumpkin & Christmas Spice DOES sound good this time of year. You've inspired me.....to spend more money. Thanks for that.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

MattT said:


> You know what, some Pumpkin & Christmas Spice DOES sound good this time of year. You've inspired me.....to spend more money. Thanks for that.


Not a problem my friend! :wink2:


----------



## Fusion

cory1984 said:


> After trying the Pumpkin & Christmas Spice I decided to get more of both before it sells out. Along with some Lane HGL.
> View attachment 259826


That Lane HGL is good, still have a little left, need to order more


----------



## Scap

MattT said:


> Someone likes their Magnum Opus...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Dunno, never had it.
Got it dirt cheap though. :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Madderduro said:


> there's certain pipes I've always wanted that seem to consistently elude my possession...this has been one of em a rattray spiked eldritch...well no more finally managed to snag one!!
> View attachment 259596


Is that equipped with the Dominatrex Draw? 

I dig it..man...!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

So i broke down and ordered a pipe from Frank Thunder, real nice guy and easy to work with, i loved a pipe he had made so i ordered one similar but bigger as the one i liked was a nosewarmer, the bad part is im in a line and have to wait a few weeks.
A few pics of the one i liked, mine will be similar with a matching tamper


----------



## zcziggy

@Fusion that's a good looking pipe...it would be better if it was a poker though :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> @*Fusion* that's a good looking pipe...it would be better if it was a poker though :smile2:


But i have a soft spot for Bulldogs


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> But i have a soft spot for Bulldogs


And the funny thing is I'm not usually much of a fan of bulldogs, but that one has me thinking.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Thank goodness for Hotumn to help keep PAD in check..... really nice purchases of pipes and baccy goin down in here.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Just had a look at the Frank Thunder Pipes FB page, that Bulldog with the Green stem is to die for, dang i REALLY dont need another pipe


You pulled the trigger. Good job!! That pipes a beauty. Enjoy


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> But i have a soft spot for Bulldogs


weirdly enough...never had a poker pipe, but really like that shape


----------



## Piper

@Fusion, I can see why you were drawn to that Frank Thunder bulldog. With the gorgeous swirly stem, the conical shape of the bowl where it meets the narrow rim-it has a lot in common with your Sav oceana. They're both stunning pipes and look like they'd be very comfortable to smoke. Looking forward to seeing yours in action when it arrives.


----------



## MattT

Picked up this Savinelli Oscar Tiger the other day.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

MattT said:


> Picked up this Savinelli Oscar Tiger the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


That's a sharp pipe. I'd take that one out on the town.


----------



## Fusion

Small order again this week

*Your Order Details*


 







*Cornell & Diehl*
Bailey's Front Porch
Sku: 005-459-0037Quantity: 1
Options: 16oz
Price: $36.38 







*Amphora*
Original Blend 1.75oz
Sku: 003-274-0001Quantity: 1
Price: $7.40


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Small order again this week
> 
> *Your Order Details*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cornell & Diehl*
> Bailey's Front Porch
> Sku: 005-459-0037Quantity: 1
> Options: 16oz
> Price: $36.38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amphora*
> Original Blend 1.75oz
> Sku: 003-274-0001Quantity: 1
> Price: $7.40


:smile2: amphora was the first pipe tobacco i ever tried


----------



## Fusion

Never tried it yet but hear good things so im giving it a go


----------



## zcziggy

i started with amphora, then half&half and finally sir walter raleigh....no other pipe tobacco available where i lived back then


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Small order again this week
> 
> *Your Order Details*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cornell & Diehl*
> Bailey's Front Porch
> Sku: 005-459-0037Quantity: 1
> Options: 16oz
> Price: $36.38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amphora*
> Original Blend 1.75oz
> Sku: 003-274-0001Quantity: 1
> Price: $7.40


By the pound now I see....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Hickorynut said:


> By the pound now I see....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


ohhh...he is long gone...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

Ah now thats my Fav so must have a good supply


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> i started with amphora, then half&half and finally sir walter raleigh....no other pipe tobacco available where i lived back then


Ziggy, I'm not sure today's Amphora is the Amphora of my youth. I think it's gone upmarket. Just my impression. Either way, it's definitely a nice easy-going blend.


----------



## cjmmm47

Scored an unsmoked Morgan Bones hanging brandy with the lightning finish from SmokingPipes estate section for $35, and added a new to me baccy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

cjmmm47 said:


> Scored an unsmoked Morgan Bones hanging brandy with the lightning finish from SmokingPipes estate section for $35, and added a new to me baccy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! Like that rustic, off the beaten path style!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> Ziggy, I'm not sure today's Amphora is the Amphora of my youth. I think it's gone upmarket. Just my impression. Either way, it's definitely a nice easy-going blend.


yeah...i remember it as a very easy smoke...it probably did change after all these years


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> yeah...i remember it as a very easy smoke...it probably did change after all these years


I think the original blend i ordered is made by Mac Baren


----------



## msmith1986

cjmmm47 said:


> Scored an unsmoked Morgan Bones hanging brandy with the lightning finish from SmokingPipes estate section for $35, and added a new to me baccy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed you have a few Morgan bones pipes now. I might have to grab one soon, the prices are cheap too.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

msmith1986 said:


> I noticed you have a few Morgan bones pipes now. I might have to grab one soon, the prices are cheap too.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Yeah they're really great especially for the price. Love how they continue to color with use, and Chris Morgan is a stand up dude. I'll definitely continue to toss my pipe dollars his way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insignia100

I had been saving up for another Boswell pipe but couldn't get my mind off of a Savinelli 320 KS with Lucite stem. I decided to place an order at SmokingPipes.com and got the 320 KS, a Stanwell poker, 2 oz of C&D Pegasus, and a tin of Presbyterian.


----------



## Fusion

Insignia100 said:


> I had been saving up for another Boswell pipe but couldn't get my mind off of a Savinelli 320 KS with Lucite stem. I decided to place an order at SmokingPipes.com and got the 320 KS, a Stanwell poker, 2 oz of C&D Pegasus, and a tin of Presbyterian.


The Roma?


----------



## Insignia100

Fusion said:


> The Roma?


Yessir. Smokes like a dream, though the wide bowl may be a bit difficult to use when really windy...


----------



## Fusion

Insignia100 said:


> Yessir. Smokes like a dream, though the wide bowl may be a bit difficult to use when really windy...


Good choice, i love my 320


----------



## Scap

Picked up a Zippo from Amazon, now I'm on a mad search for lighter fluid.....

Gonna go try Walgreens after steak and taters in a few minutes.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Picked up a Zippo from Amazon, now I'm on a mad search for lighter fluid.....
> 
> Gonna go try Walgreens after steak and taters in a few minutes.


Mine came saturday, got some fluid at Wallmart


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Mine came saturday, got some fluid at Wallmart


Got the hookup at Walgreens. Closer to me than Walmart and probably 2x safer. Lol


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Got the hookup at Walgreens. Closer to me than Walmart and probably 2x safer. Lol


Did you buy the quadruple refined, twice dehydrated, thrice rehydrated, super covert secret formula?... lol

Oh yea, it's a zippo. They'll run on water.... well, ranger's "distilled water" that is.

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Fusion

Just bought my first Peterson, a Killarney Red 106, looks good in the pics, lets see what its like when i get it, i need to stay off ebay :vs_whistle:


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Just bought my first Peterson, a Killarney Red 106, looks good in the pics, lets see what its like when i get it, i need to stay off ebay :vs_whistle:


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> Did you buy the quadruple refined, twice dehydrated, thrice rehydrated, super covert secret formula?... lol
> 
> Oh yea, it's a zippo. They'll run on water.... well, ranger's "distilled water" that is.
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


Yes, Ronsonol. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Recently, I got a couple of extra art jobs from Archie, so I used some of the loot to buy the following:
1,500 grams of HU Director's Cut
One 100 grams tin of HU 5th Anniversary
Five tins of Richmond Navy Flake
One pound box of Capstan Blue
Seven 100 grams tins of Makhuwa


----------



## JimInks

Just got this in the mail, too.
Three ounces each of two new Wilke blends for review: Lizzie Blood Virginia, and Gentry Royal Blend #2.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Just got this in the mail, too.
> Three ounces each of two new Wilke blends for review: Lizzie Blood Virginia, and Gentry Royal Blend #2.


Those blend names! 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

JimInks said:


> Recently, I got a couple of extra art jobs from Archie, so I used some of the loot to buy the following:
> 1,500 grams of HU Director's Cut
> One 100 grams tin of HU 5th Anniversary
> Five tins of Richmond Navy Flake
> One pound box of Capstan Blue
> Seven 100 grams tins of Makhuwa


I had to open my eyes wider and do a double take. I just woke up and thought the first one read 1,500 oz. I know you smoke a lot but that would be insane :vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

Gumby-cr said:


> I had to open my eyes wider and do a double take. I just woke up and thought the first one read 1,500 oz. I know you smoke a lot but that would be insane :vs_laugh:


454 grams to a pound, so 1500 grams is still a healthy order.


----------



## MattT

This should be interesting...









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

My Brigham, and MM cob.


----------



## Fusion

My ebay Peterson came today, overall very nice, Rim needs cleaning and there is a little chatter on the stem, bowl will get the Salt/Alcohol treatment and the stem is getting a Oxyclean bath, cant complain at all for $40


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kinda curious to see what shows up in tomorrow’s mail, I got a delivery notice from UPS this morning that says they have an 8lb package scheduled for tomorrow, all I ordered was a few tins and some pipe cleaners! I’m having a hard time believing that I ordered 5lbs worth of pipe cleaners :surprise:


----------



## jmt8706

OneStrangeOne said:


> Kinda curious to see what shows up in tomorrow's mail, I got a delivery notice from UPS this morning that says they have an 8lb package scheduled for tomorrow, all I ordered was a few tins and some pipe cleaners! I'm having a hard time believing that I ordered 5lbs worth of pipe cleaners :surprise:


You must be a good customer for them to throw in all those extra free tins...probably tins of gurkha baccy

:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Kinda curious to see what shows up in tomorrow's mail, I got a delivery notice from UPS this morning that says they have an 8lb package scheduled for tomorrow, all I ordered was a few tins and some pipe cleaners! I'm having a hard time believing that I ordered 5lbs worth of pipe cleaners :surprise:


I smell a Bomb lol, heluva big one at 8lbs though


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda curious to see what shows up in tomorrow's mail, I got a delivery notice from UPS this morning that says they have an 8lb package scheduled for tomorrow, all I ordered was a few tins and some pipe cleaners! I'm having a hard time believing that I ordered 5lbs worth of pipe cleaners /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a Bomb lol, heluva big one at 8lbs though
Click to expand...

Must be some pretty wet tobacco to be that heavy. &#128526;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> I smell a Bomb lol, heluva big one at 8lbs though


Naw, I'm thinking that they probably used some rocks for packing material :vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

jmt8706 said:


> You must be a good customer for them to throw in all those extra free tins...probably tins of gurkha baccy
> 
> :grin2:


Isn't this ban worthy????
Lol

I don't wish Gurkha on ANYONE! :vs_laugh:


----------



## jmt8706

Scap said:


> Isn't this ban worthy????
> Lol
> 
> I don't wish Gurkha on ANYONE! :vs_laugh:


Hopefully the ban hammer misses me. In my defense I bought this before getting really involved in this forum, gunna light some up tomorrow and see what it's all about. :grin2:


----------



## Scap

jmt8706 said:


> Hopefully the ban hammer misses me. In my defense I bought this before getting really involved in this forum, gunna light some up tomorrow and see what it's all about. :grin2:


Dammit, man!
That's punishment enough.


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Kinda curious to see what shows up in tomorrow's mail, I got a delivery notice from UPS this morning that says they have an 8lb package scheduled for tomorrow, all I ordered was a few tins and some pipe cleaners! I'm having a hard time believing that I ordered 5lbs worth of pipe cleaners :surprise:


Now, when you say a "few" tins......what's a "onestrangeone few" look like? :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> I smell a Bomb lol, heluva big one at 8lbs though





JohnBrody15 said:


> Now, when you say a "few" tins......what's a "onestrangeone few" look like? :grin2:


:vs_whistle:


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Hopefully the ban hammer misses me. In my defense I bought this before getting really involved in this forum, gunna light some up tomorrow and see what it's all about. :grin2:


it will get rid of mosquitos...and everything else that lurks in a two mile radius :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> it will get rid of mosquitos...*and everything else that lurks in a two mile radius* :grin2:


Wish I had it when my first set of neighbors lived here...


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## jmt8706

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 261052


Looks like they sent you a box from inventory that was supposed to be stocked. :vs_laugh:

...unless you did order all that...:serious:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

jmt8706 said:


> Looks like they sent you a box from inventory that was supposed to be stocked. :vs_laugh:
> 
> ...unless you did order all that...:serious:


Apparently $30 worth of pipe cleaners does = almost 5lbs! :surprise:


----------



## jmt8706

OneStrangeOne said:


> Apparently $30 worth of pipe cleaners does = almost 5lbs! :surprise:


I'd say their scale needs to be calibrated.


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Apparently $30 worth of pipe cleaners does = almost 5lbs! :surprise:


What no pics??????


----------



## jmt8706

Scap said:


> What no pics??????


page 400


----------



## Scap

jmt8706 said:


> page 400


I'm been drinkung, eyes crossing

Missed out on that pic.


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 261052


It's like a bakers dozen vs a dozen. A OneStrangeOne's few vs a few lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Won this Julius Vesz 'Hand-cut' Billiard today!


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Won this Julius Vesz 'Hand-cut' Billiard today!
> View attachment 261140


Looks nice :thumb:


----------



## MattT

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 261052


Nice. Got some of the Red Flake on the way myself.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Needed something to organize my pipe stuff on top of my wineador. Looked and looked, but finally decided I would have a custom made box to fit the space. Found someone on Etsy. I drew the design and he was able to accommodate me. He quoted me a month and it took almost 3. This seems to be pretty common with these guys on Etsy since it usually a side business. I was ready to escalate through Etsy because he would respond, then all the sudden I had shipping info. It came out very nice and I asked for it unstained. Planning on applying some Howard’s Feed and Wax to deepen the color and add some protection. The pipe cleaner cubby’s came out perfect. Just need to fill it up now.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Needed something to organize my pipe stuff on top of my wineador. Looked and looked, but finally decided I would have a custom made box to fit the space. Found someone on Etsy. I drew the design and he was able to accommodate me. He quoted me a month and it took almost 3. This seems to be pretty common with these guys on Etsy since it usually a side business. I was ready to escalate through Etsy because he would respond, then all the sudden I had shipping info. It came out very nice and I asked for it unstained. Planning on applying some Howard's Feed and Wax to deepen the color and add some protection. The pipe cleaner cubby's came out perfect. Just need to fill it up now.


Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> Needed something to organize my pipe stuff on top of my wineador. Looked and looked, but finally decided I would have a custom made box to fit the space. Found someone on Etsy. I drew the design and he was able to accommodate me. He quoted me a month and it took almost 3. This seems to be pretty common with these guys on Etsy since it usually a side business. I was ready to escalate through Etsy because he would respond, then all the sudden I had shipping info. It came out very nice and I asked for it unstained. Planning on applying some Howard's Feed and Wax to deepen the color and add some protection. The pipe cleaner cubby's came out perfect. Just need to fill it up now.


that's very nice...out of curiosity, how much was it?


----------



## ebnash

zcziggy said:


> that's very nice...out of curiosity, how much was it?


It was not too terrible. It's made of unfinished 3/8" Mohagony + shipping was $120. Considering, I've paid a lot more for a single pipe or a lighter, it seemed reasonable to me. Especially since I got to draw the plans and dictate every aspect.

And although the maker did an excellent job, he was flaky as all get out. I don't really care if something takes a long time, but I hate it when people don't communicate, proactively.


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> It was not too terrible. It's made of unfinished 3/8" Mohagony + shipping was $120. Considering, I've paid a lot more for a single pipe or a lighter, it seemed reasonable to me. Especially since I got to draw the plans and dictate every aspect.
> 
> And although the maker did an excellent job, he was flaky as all get out. I don't really care if something takes a long time, but I hate it when people don't communicate, proactively.


worth every penny and the wait, came out beautiful :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Not a purchase but a trade with a guy at another place, pack of 5 cans of 2010 Balkan Sasiene, traded for a GBD pipe i didnt like to use


----------



## Scap

Mail call


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Mail call
> View attachment 261584


Nice Neerup, i love mine


----------



## JtAv8tor

So I saw a picture of a pipe that I made a comment to the Girlfriend that I liked a while back, apparently she took mental note and has been looking for said pipe for a few weeks. Well she found it and surprised me with an early birthday gift today. I think I will keep this one.










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Gumby-cr

JtAv8tor said:


> So I saw a picture of a pipe that I made a comment to the Girlfriend that I liked a while back, apparently she took mental note and has been looking for said pipe for a few weeks. Well she found it and surprised me with an early birthday gift today. I think I will keep this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Nice Dracula! I've had my eyes on one of those for a bit too. Maybe next year :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> Nice Dracula! I've had my eyes on one of those for a bit too. Maybe next year :grin2:


Huge bowl on it. Going to be a movie watching smoker

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> So I saw a picture of a pipe that I made a comment to the Girlfriend that I liked a while back, apparently she took mental note and has been looking for said pipe for a few weeks. Well she found it and surprised me with an early birthday gift today. I think I will keep this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Nice! I've always liked the way the Dracula's look!


----------



## Fusion

Just been told at last its my turn from Frank Thunder, he going to start on my pipe tomorrow yeaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> Just been told at last its my turn from Frank Thunder, he going to start on my pipe tomorrow yeaaaaaaaaaa


Nice..now to go google

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Nice..now to go google
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Only on FB, here is a pic of a similar pipe to the one ordered


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> Only on FB, here is a pic of a similar pipe to the one ordered


Yep was looking at his stuff, some nice pieces

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep was looking at his stuff, some nice pieces
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


 And the price is right, for the price of a lower end Peterson you can commission a pipe from him, easy guy to work with, remains to be seen how good the pipe smokes, i will report back :smile2: @cjmmm47 bought 1 from him, thats where i first saw them, havnt seen a post where he smoked it yet


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> And the price is right, for the price of a lower end Peterson you can commission a pipe from him, easy guy to work with, remains to be seen how good the pipe smokes, i will report back :smile2: @cjmmm47 bought 1 from him, thats where i first saw them, havnt seen a post where he smoked it yet


Interesting 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Scap

Had a herf last night, and a couple of the guys smoke pipes too. We traded a few things back and forth, and here's what I came home with.

View attachment 261792


----------



## Scap

Mail call


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Mail call
> View attachment 261860


You bought a can of horse s**t? Awesome! &#128541;


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> You bought a can of horse s**t? Awesome! &#128541;


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

Not a purchase but a trade with @gboyet93 1lb of SG Bracken Flake from 2010


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> You bought a can of horse s**t? Awesome! &#128541;


It's all Sid's fault. I saw him with a can first....:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Frank Thunder latest pic of the evolution of my commission (he has been sending lots of pics)


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Frank Thunder latest pic of the evolution of my commission (he has been sending lots of pics)


that's going to be an interesting pipe to look at when finished


----------



## JtAv8tor

Scored some goodies










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Scored some goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


OOHH some unobtanium sweet


----------



## Gumby-cr

Did a little trade with @gboyet93. Pipe tobacco for cigars. Now that the colder weather is here I can finally start dedicating some time to my pipes which I've ignored for far too long. I have a feeling 1 lb of SG 1792 should last me a long time :grin2:


----------



## Piper

Gumby-cr said:


> Did a little trade with @gboyet93. Pipe tobacco for cigars. Now that the colder weather is here I can finally start dedicating some time to my pipes which I've ignored for far too long. I have a feeling 1 lb of SG 1792 should last me a long time :grin2:


Hope you're a fan of the tonquin or it'll last you a _really_ long time LOL!:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Ordered a few oz of Watch city Rouxgaroux, a new Va/Per collaboration between @JimInks and Ernie the blender at WCC


----------



## Gumby-cr

Piper said:


> Hope you're a fan of the tonquin or it'll last you a _really_ long time LOL!:smile2:


Not sure if I had it before or not. I mainly picked it up because of the supposed strong nicotine in it and it already having 10 years of age on it. The only tobacco I don't like for cigars or pipe tobacco is Kentucky fire cured. Will find out if I like it or not whenever my next day off will be. I still have to try The Haunting from Warped/C+D too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Not sure if I had it before or not. I mainly picked it up because of the supposed strong nicotine in it and it already having 10 years of age on it. The only tobacco I don't like for cigars or pipe tobacco is Kentucky fire cured. Will find out if I like it or not whenever my next day off will be. I still have to try The Haunting from Warped/C+D too.


Well that should be interesting, it is a strong blend but it's smooth and subtle, instead of getting up in your face it sneaks up behind you with a sucker punch. If it turns out you don't like it maybe we can work something out. :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Im having another bowl of the Bracken flake, i do taste the Tonquin but its not as prevalent as it is in the 1792


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> You bought a can of horse s**t? Awesome!


Look at you guys always robbing my local tobacanists. Lol 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Opened one up yesterday. Not sure if this is for me, but I'll have to give it more time.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Not purchased yet but anyone familiar with this M&T Allwetter? I see the Google info and one on eBay for around 30 bucks. This is part of an online auction in a box with a bunch of other junk. Looking for a real world decent price someone would pay for this so I don't overbid. I don't think it has been smoked and has the paper tag still on it.


----------



## msmith1986

restomod said:


> Not purchased yet but anyone familiar with this M&T Allwetter? I see the Google info and one on eBay for around 30 bucks. This is part of an online auction in a box with a bunch of other junk. Looking for a real world decent price someone would pay for this so I don't overbid. I don't think it has been smoked and has the paper tag still on it.


Keep in mind something is only worth what someone will pay for it.
M&T's shop got bombed into oblivion during WWII and they rebuilt in 1947. They stopped making pipes in 1972 because they couldn't compete with Vauen in Germany, or pipes made with cheaper labor in France and Italy. 
So either way, it is a cool piece of history, pay what you think it's worth to you, and enjoy even if it's only for display.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

restomod said:


> Not purchased yet but anyone familiar with this M&T Allwetter? I see the Google info and one on eBay for around 30 bucks. This is part of an online auction in a box with a bunch of other junk. Looking for a real world decent price someone would pay for this so I don't overbid. I don't think it has been smoked and has the paper tag still on it.


Just did a quick search, looks like the price varies, the ones that are carved with deer and such go for a bit more than 30 bucks. I like those bookends though....maybe 30 for everything, plus you really like the pipe? You might also have a pit right where the shank meets the bowl....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Snagged this one for 28.00

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## restomod

JohnBrody15 said:


> Just did a quick search, looks like the price varies, the ones that are carved with deer and such go for a bit more than 30 bucks. I like those bookends though....maybe 30 for everything, plus you really like the pipe? You might also have a pit right where the shank meets the bowl....


Thanks guys. The book ends aren't in that box unfortunately, they are another lot or otherwise I would ship them to you if I won lol. I may need to see it again, I took maybe the worst photo I've ever taken with this phone snapping that one.


----------



## Fusion

6 oz of the new Watch City Rouxgaroux Va/Per


----------



## JtAv8tor

Stopped by the local shop today

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## mo985

Just picked up my first Savinelli, the 2019 Saint Nicholas in the 320KS. Also my first taste of EMP, Nightcap, and Presbyterian. 

I know it’s a super long shot, but I’m on the hunt for some DE Meat Pie. I had gotten a few other blends back in 2014, when I first started getting into pipes, then had a 5 yr hiatus. So I missed out on the Meat Pie, but man, did those others cellar EXTREMELY WELL!!

Any help on my quest is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Fusion

So Frank Thunder finished my pipe today, his pics are a lot better than i can do so here it is, looking forward to getting it


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> So Frank Thunder finished my pipe today, his pics are a lot better than i can do so here it is, looking forward to getting it


really good looking pipe...enjoy it man!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> So Frank Thunder finished my pipe today, his pics are a lot better than i can do so here it is, looking forward to getting it


Looking good Colin, :vs_cool:


----------



## swmalone78

I just picked up some pipes at an estate sale. I ended up with a wdc Turin, wdc royal dem, dr grabow freehand, dr grabow royal duke, another dr grabow that just says imported briar, medico cavalier, and a couple different shape EA Carey magic inch pipes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

swmalone78 said:


> I just picked up some pipes at an estate sale. I ended up with a wdc Turin, wdc royal dem, dr grabow freehand, dr grabow royal duke, another dr grabow that just says imported briar, medico cavalier, and a couple different shape EA Carey magic inch pipes.


Looks good brother, most of the ones I end up with are a lot rougher!


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> So Frank Thunder finished my pipe today, his pics are a lot better than i can do so here it is, looking forward to getting it


Wow! She's a looker! :wolfwhistle:

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

swmalone78 said:


> I just picked up some pipes at an estate sale. I ended up with a wdc Turin, wdc royal dem, dr grabow freehand, dr grabow royal duke, another dr grabow that just says imported briar, medico cavalier, and a couple different shape EA Carey magic inch pipes.


Nice variety...I have a Turin Rustic that is perfect for a night cap or a quick bowl.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## swmalone78

Hickorynut said:


> Nice variety...I have a Turin Rustic that is perfect for a night cap or a quick bowl.
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


That Turin is a nice size for a relatively quick smoke. Since I have been relegated to outside or the shed as it gets colder sometimes a small bowl is pretty nice. I need to figure out a way to deal with the smoke indoors so I don't freeze to death.


----------



## zcziggy

swmalone78 said:


> That Turin is a nice size for a relatively quick smoke. Since I have been relegated to outside or the shed as it gets colder sometimes a small bowl is pretty nice. I need to figure out a way to deal with the smoke indoors so I don't freeze to death.


moving to florida is always an option...you can smoke outdoors year round :smile2:


----------



## swmalone78

zcziggy said:


> moving to florida is always an option...you can smoke outdoors year round :smile2:


And I imagine by options for tobacco would increase dramatically. Can't get tobacco shipped to Utah.


----------



## Fusion

Have you tried to get Tobacco shipped to you? The only state i have seen prohibited on site warning is Washington, a quick search i found 1 that lists they do ship to Utah

https://www.tobacco-barn.com/t-shipping.aspx


----------



## zcziggy

swmalone78 said:


> And I imagine by options for tobacco would increase dramatically. Can't get tobacco shipped to Utah.


....and low taxes :grin2:


----------



## swmalone78

Fusion said:


> Have you tried to get Tobacco shipped to you? The only state i have seen prohibited on site warning is Washington, a quick search i found 1 that lists they do ship to Utah
> 
> https://www.tobacco-barn.com/t-shipping.aspx


I'm going to have to look into that. The couple sites I checked had added big headers at the top saying they don't ship to Utah.

Utah passed a law in January that was one of those "save the children" laws that they use to pass anything that can be tied to morality. It was to restrict flavored tobacco products and I know the original version made it so that most pipe tobacco blends became pretty difficult even for tobacco shops to get. I think they at least loosened it up a bit for the retailers.


----------



## swmalone78

zcziggy said:


> ....and low taxes :grin2:


Best to not get me started on the taxes in this state, especially when it comes to tobacco or alcohol.


----------



## swmalone78

Found a decent tobacconist about 45 minutes away. The guy running it is in his late 20’s and looks like a heavy metal guitarist, but was playing classical in the shop. Apparently him and his mom own and run it. 

He asked me a few questions then recommended a few blends. I ended up with the following. 

Wessex brigade Balkan supreme
Mac baren plum cake
Esoterica cardiff
Esoterica pembroke

And a bit of perique to experiment with blending. 

I smoked a bowl of the pembroke this afternoon and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> So Frank Thunder finished my pipe today, his pics are a lot better than i can do so here it is, looking forward to getting it


That came out really well! Not sure if that was your photo or Frank's but it's very artistically composed! Enjoy brother.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> That came out really well! Not sure if that was your photo or Frank's but it's very artistically composed! Enjoy brother.:smile2:


Not me lol


----------



## swmalone78

My wife decided since she boots me out of the house that she would get me a pipe bag/pouch. She picked this one from chacom because she liked the rooster.


----------



## MarshWheeling

swmalone78 said:


> My wife decided since she boots me out of the house that she would get me a pipe bag/pouch. She picked this one from chacom because she liked the rooster.


Looks like that would travel well to the local pub. &#128527;


----------



## swmalone78

MarshWheeling said:


> Looks like that would travel well to the local pub. &#128527;


I'm sure it would. Only two problems with that idea.

1. No pub or bar within 20 miles. 
2. No indoor smoking at any public places and no smoking within 25 feet of entrances to public places.

So for know it travels from the house to the shed.


----------



## zcziggy

swmalone78 said:


> I'm sure it would. Only two problems with that idea.
> 
> 1. No pub or bar within 20 miles.
> 2. No indoor smoking at any public places and no smoking within 25 feet of entrances to public places.
> 
> So for know it travels from the house to the shed.


jesus...where do you live??? and why are you still there??? :grin2:


----------



## swmalone78

zcziggy said:


> jesus...where do you live??? and why are you still there??? :grin2:


Very rural area of Utah. My wife and I hope to relocate back to Idaho at some point. So even though I bitch about Utah a lot the high mountains and red rock desert canyons make dealing with the rest tolerable.


----------



## JohnBrody15

zcziggy said:


> jesus...where do you live??? and why are you still there??? :grin2:


CA is like that too... no smoking in many public places and no smoking within a certain distance from storefronts. Florida on the other hand....whenever I'm there I'm smoking a pipe or cigar while walking around. Smoke in a park, smoke in the outdoor section of a restaurant....I think you can light up anywhere outside. Someone just needs to invent an air conditioning suit and Florida would be perfect:grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Won this in a raffle yesterday pretty excited to get ahold of it and try it out.

He has some
Interesting pipes for sure

https://ortonbrianc.wixsite.com/ortonpipes

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## cory1984

JtAv8tor said:


> Won this in a raffle yesterday pretty excited to get ahold of it and try it out.
> 
> He has some
> Interesting pipes for sure
> 
> https://ortonbrianc.wixsite.com/ortonpipes
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


 WOW! That is a gorgeous pipe!



swmalone78 said:


> I'm sure it would. Only two problems with that idea.
> 
> 1. No pub or bar within 20 miles.
> 2. No indoor smoking at any public places and no smoking within 25 feet of entrances to public places.
> 
> So for know it travels from the house to the shed.


Similar situation here in Oregon, even if you could get to a bar they're all non smoking. I believe we have to stay at least 50 feet from public entrances here.


----------



## cjmmm47

JtAv8tor said:


> Won this in a raffle yesterday pretty excited to get ahold of it and try it out.
> 
> He has some
> Interesting pipes for sure
> 
> https://ortonbrianc.wixsite.com/ortonpipes
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Holy cow that looks amazing! Very very unique...


----------



## swmalone78

cory1984 said:


> WOW! That is a gorgeous pipe!
> 
> Similar situation here in Oregon, even if you could get to a bar they're all non smoking. I believe we have to stay at least 50 feet from public entrances here.


At least you can get tobacco shipped to you. I emailed a few online retailers and was told they could no longer ship to Utah along with Washington.


----------



## cory1984

swmalone78 said:


> At least you can get tobacco shipped to you. I emailed a few online retailers and was told they could no longer ship to Utah along with Washington.


Very true, plus you guys have that watered down beer....


----------



## swmalone78

cory1984 said:


> Very true, plus you guys have that watered down beer....


Yep but they are all proud of themselves because they went from 4% abv to 5% abv starting November first in grocery stores. Still have to go to state run liquor stores or make it yourself to get anything decent.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Won this in a raffle yesterday pretty excited to get ahold of it and try it out.
> 
> He has some
> Interesting pipes for sure
> 
> https://ortonbrianc.wixsite.com/ortonpipes
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Holy Beejebus that is cool!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Won this in a raffle yesterday pretty excited to get ahold of it and try it out.
> 
> He has some
> Interesting pipes for sure
> 
> https://ortonbrianc.wixsite.com/ortonpipes
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Might wanna smoke that with white gloves.. cleaning the outside is gonna be a freakin nightmare.

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## cory1984

Got a new Mr. Brog 4 pipe dark brown leather pouch in the mail today. I'm very happy with it so far, it's better quality than I expected!


----------



## jmt8706

Got a few odds and ends to try. I was really excited to try my new MM Mini cob pipe...but they sent the wrong pipe, so it's getting sent back. Anyway, at least I have some new tobacco to try while waiting for the correct pipe to be sent.


----------



## jmt8706

Called the online vendor I ordered from, they are sending the mini cob, and said to keep the other one they sent because it was only a few dollars. Customer service did good with this issue.


----------



## cory1984

Got myself an early Christmas present. Roma 151 Natural Dublin bent churchwarden, a tin of Peterson Nightcap, and some extra long pipe cleaners. The people at P&C were kind enough to throw in a free calender too. Figure this stuff will come in handy for the holidays!


----------



## JustJoshua

Little grab from CI and a snag off eBay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I couldn't help myself....








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Love Amazon free one day shipping. $12 for 10 packs.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Oops! But to my defense, it is my first piping purchase this year......I think....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Oops! But to my defense, it is my first piping purchase this year......I think....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Very nice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Oops! But to my defense, it is my first piping purchase this year......I think....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Well done @Hickorynut! :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Just smoked my first bowl of Captain Black Original in my new Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320KS. This is my first pipe besides the two cobs, so kinda a big deal for me lol...


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> Just smoked my first bowl of Captain Black Original in my new Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320KS. This is my first pipe besides the two cobs, so kinda a big deal for me lol...


I have a Sav the same shape as that Charlie, love it, smokes great, im sure you will get to love yours


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> I have a Sav the same shape as that Charlie, love it, smokes great, im sure you will get to love yours


Thanks, Luv the pipe, just got to learn how to smoke it. For the first bowl it went pretty well. Do you use filters in yours?


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Just smoked my first bowl of Captain Black Original in my new Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320KS. This is my first pipe besides the two cobs, so kinda a big deal for me lol...


I have the Rossi version of that model....I thought they were close in comparison. That Sav puts the Rossi to shame. Nice pipe!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> I have the Rossi version of that model....I thought they were close in comparison. That Sav puts the Rossi to shame. Nice pipe!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Hick you started me down this Rabbit Hole dang you! But thanks a million!!


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks, Luv the pipe, just got to learn how to smoke it. For the first bowl it went pretty well. Do you use filters in yours?


 Most of the time yes, sometimes not, my adapter is way tight so i havn't tried it


----------



## Scap

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks, Luv the pipe, just got to learn how to smoke it. For the first bowl it went pretty well. Do you use filters in yours?


I run my Savinelli without a filter and without the adapter. Just have to make sure you're not building up a lint ball in the stem. Other than that, smokes like a dream.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Very nice


Whoa Kevin! Those two pipes are beautiful! Peterson makes some of the best-looking pipes in the world. Enjoy brother!


----------



## jmt8706

Bought some Sutliff bulk.

More Black Vanilla
Hot Chocolate
Chocolate Mousse
Chocolate Supreme
Chocolate Truffle
Dark Chocolate


----------



## Scap

jmt8706 said:


> Bought some Sutliff bulk.
> 
> More Black Vanilla
> Hot Chocolate
> Chocolate Mousse
> Chocolate Supreme
> Chocolate Truffle
> Dark Chocolate


Sounds like you don't like chocolate, much....lol


----------



## jmt8706

Scap said:


> Sounds like you don't like chocolate, much....lol


Which room is the sweet tooth anonymous meeting? :grin2:


----------



## MarshWheeling

Hickorynut this has your name all over it. &#128121;


----------



## MattT

Had to.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mine came yesterday









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MarshWheeling said:


> Hickorynut this has your name all over it. &#128121;
> View attachment 264486


I thought so too....but that thick shank looks off to me. But the night is young!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## swmalone78

Picked up a Peterson at an antique store after breaking a Dunhill they had marked at $150. A lot of the stems were really tight so I had the owner remove them for me. He told me that he had cleaned them and all the stems should come out with no problems. I said okay and firmly removed the stem of a Dunhill, then while carefully trying to put it back in it was like the shank exploded. I felt sick but luckily he didn't charge me fore it since he was watching me and told me to go for it. I wasn't sure about getting the Peterson but got it because I felt bad about breaking the more expensively marked Dunhill. The pipe is mark with K&P on the band, Peterson Dublin 3 on one side, 689 on the other, and Made in Ireland has n block on the bottom. I will start researching but seems like a nice pipe.


----------



## MattT

Hickorynut said:


> I thought so too....but that thick shank looks off to me. But the night is young!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I saw this the other day. I've been in the market for a Peterson too, but I don't like the look of these.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

swmalone78 said:


> Picked up a Peterson at an antique store after breaking a Dunhill they had marked at $150. A lot of the stems were really tight so I had the owner remove them for me. He told me that he had cleaned them and all the stems should come out with no problems. I said okay and firmly removed the stem of a Dunhill, then while carefully trying to put it back in it was like the shank exploded. I felt sick but luckily he didn't charge me fore it since he was watching me and told me to go for it. I wasn't sure about getting the Peterson but got it because I felt bad about breaking the more expensively marked Dunhill. The pipe is mark with K&P on the band, Peterson Dublin 3 on one side, 689 on the other, and Made in Ireland has n block on the bottom. I will start researching but seems like a nice pipe.


Good looking pipe. Seems like a real find.


----------



## swmalone78

Piper said:


> Good looking pipe. Seems like a real find.


I think so. Looks better in person I just realized how horrible my lighting was for the pictures.


----------



## _stormin_

Well, I snapped because I like fine woodworking and I can't help myself. 7 pipe stand from Neil Yarm should be here by mid-week.










I'll admit, probably unnecessary, but the mahogany and burl maple made it too beautiful to resist. I really do view my pipes as functional art and nobody hides their art in a drawer.


----------



## Piper

_stormin_ said:


> Well, I snapped because I like fine woodworking and I can't help myself. 7 pipe stand from Neil Yarm should be here by mid-week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit, probably unnecessary, but the mahogany and burl maple made it too beautiful to resist. I really do view my pipes as functional art and nobody hides their art in a drawer.


Jeremy, I feel the same way about my pipes. I have the same Neil Yarm pipe stand in plain oak. It looks great and works perfectly on all but the shortest pipes. :vs_cool:


----------



## MarshWheeling

_stormin_ said:


> Well, I snapped because I like fine woodworking and I can't help myself. 7 pipe stand from Neil Yarm should be here by mid-week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit, probably unnecessary, but the mahogany and burl maple made it too beautiful to resist. I really do view my pipes as functional art and nobody hides their art in a drawer.


That's a sharp stand. An old timer once told me to make sure I have a pipe stand to ensure the pipes are upright to rest better after smoking. Anyone else heard of that?


----------



## Piper

MarshWheeling said:


> That's a sharp stand. An old timer once told me to make sure I have a pipe stand to ensure the pipes are upright to rest better after smoking. Anyone else heard of that?


Yes, the idea was that moisture and tar would drain out of the stem into the bowl and evaporate. Of course if you keep your pipes clean and let them dry out, you could store them flat in a drawer.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Piper said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sharp stand. An old timer once told me to make sure I have a pipe stand to ensure the pipes are upright to rest better after smoking. Anyone else heard of that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the idea was that moisture and tar would drain out of the stem into the bowl and evaporate. Of course if you keep your pipes clean and let them dry out, you could store them flat in a drawer.
Click to expand...

Thank you Piper


----------



## Fusion

Had to give these a try, i do have quite a few of the original Dunhill blends but i was kinda saving them lol, now i dont have to, dont have any Royal Yacht though so im interested to try that first


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Had to give these a try, i do have quite a few of the original Dunhill blends but i was kinda saving them lol, now i dont have to, dont have any Royal Yacht though so im interested to try that first


Nice to see those familiar tins back in circulation. I've never had it but I hear that Royal Yacht packs quite a nic hit! Enjoy!


----------



## swmalone78

Fusion said:


> Had to give these a try, i do have quite a few of the original Dunhill blends but i was kinda saving them lol, now i dont have to, dont have any Royal Yacht though so im interested to try that first


I keep hoping to be able to try some of these. I might try to find it when I visit family in Idaho. Haven't had luck anywhere within 50 miles and I did confirm that it is now illegal to ship to Utah addresses.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Nice to see those familiar tins back in circulation. I've never had it but I hear that Royal Yacht packs quite a nic hit! Enjoy!


Just had my first bowl, very nice, fruity and yes, a nice nic hit, i will be getting more


----------



## Olecharlie

Couldn’t resist this beauty! Peterson Irish Harp 999 Fishtail.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Couldn't resist this beauty! Peterson Irish Harp 999 Fishtail.


Nice!!!!!!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Nice!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Thanks!


----------



## Fusion

Yea Yea Yea i know, i have enough pipes but i dont have a Meer, put in a very low offer for this today and to my surprise he accepted, New Paykoc Apple


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Yea Yea Yea i know, i have enough pipes but i dont have a Meer, put in a very low offer for this today and to my surprise he accepted, New Paykoc Apple


Another winner! Congrats. Enjoy!


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Yea Yea Yea i know, i have enough pipes but i dont have a Meer, put in a very low offer for this today and to my surprise he accepted, New Paykoc Apple


Oh, I like that!
Very nice.


----------



## msmith1986

Another Molina hobby block and a Molina Peppino Grey 104. Cheap Black Friday stuff. Oh, and lots of burley's.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Some Watch City Christmas blend called Spillsbane and a few Tins to replenish the stocks


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Yea Yea Yea i know, i have enough pipes but i dont have a Meer, put in a very low offer for this today and to my surprise he accepted, New Paykoc Apple


Nice buy. Looks like a smoker to me


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> Some Watch City Christmas blend called Spillsbane and a few Tins to replenish the stocks


Let me know your thoughts on the Spillsbane I may have to snag some

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Let me know your thoughts on the Spillsbane I may have to snag some
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


So im 2 bowls into it, the Virginia is prominent here, i get the Perique and a background smokey flavor which i guess is the dark fired Kentucky, there is cigar leaf in it but i dont pick it up.

In all i do like it but dont "love" it yet, could be ill love it after a few more bowls, Strong taste but a Mid nic hit


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> So im 2 bowls into it, the Virginia is prominent here, i get the Perique and a background smokey flavor which i guess is the dark fired Kentucky, there is cigar leaf in it but i dont pick it up.
> 
> In all i do like it but dont "love" it yet, could be ill love it after a few more bowls, Strong taste but a Mid nic hit


Hmm I may snag a 2oz bag to try here soon, I just dropped an order the other day for Sam Lat/oriental blends as it seems I am enjoying those more than others.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## swmalone78

Picked up a couple of estate pipes. A drinkless Kaywoodie 13b author with a 4 hole stinger. Those things are next to impossible to determine how old they are. The second is a Richmond made in London that I believe is a Sasieni second. I haven't don't much research on it yet.


----------



## Scap

Mail call, love it when the red, white, and blue Santa drops by!


----------



## Fusion

Good Mail day, where did that Pete Christmas XL90 come from? :surprise: yea, the willpower of a Gnat


----------



## Olecharlie

Stopped by Wally World at lunch and picked up 12 pint bell storage jars! I have my first two new pipes broken in, Im already looking for #3. I mean men need pipes right! My IQ has went up 16 points since I bought my first pipe, not counting my 3 cobs. Wife doesn't see the increase in intelligence, go figure! :vs_laugh:

I think I should be able to claim @Hickorynut on my taxes this year. He started me down this rabbit hole lol.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Mail call, love it when the red, white, and blue Santa drops by!
> View attachment 265204


Whats the pipe @Scap ? cant see in the pic


----------



## Fusion

*Double post sry*


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Stopped by Wally World at lunch and picked up 12 pint bell storage jars! I have my first two new pipes broken in, Im already looking for #3. I mean men need pipes right! My IQ has went up 16 points since I bought my first pipe, not counting my 3 cobs. Wife doesn't see the increase in intelligence, go figure! :vs_laugh:
> 
> I think I should be able to claim @Hickorynut on my taxes this year. He started me down this rabbit hole lol.


Just waiting on my Puff Pipe Thread bonus check......LOL :vs_cool: Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Whats the pipe @Scap ? cant see in the pic


It's the POTY, finally arrived today.


----------



## Piper

Lot of nice-looking hardware and software showed up today! Enjoy brothers.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

4 oz of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> 4 oz of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier


Never heard of these folks, now I'm waiting on four ounces to arrive.... >


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Never heard of these folks, now I'm waiting on four ounces to arrive.... >


I hope you got some of the Burlier, its delish and im sure from what i see you like you will love this


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> I hope you got some of the Burlier, its delish and im sure from what i see you like you will love this


Actually, I went after the West's Best: Mountains of Madness and King's Ransom: Rich Dark English for my first go round.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Actually, I went after the West's Best: Mountains of Madness and King's Ransom: Rich Dark English for my first go round.


I will for sure be trying some of his other blends when funds allow, went a little overboard on my pipe spending lately :surprise:


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> I will for sure be trying some of his other blends when funds allow, went a little overboard on my pipe spending lately :surprise:


a little??? :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Found some odds and ends I want to try

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Found some odds and ends I want to try
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


That Blairgowrie is delish


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> 4 oz of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier


Never heard of them either but with a little research their 178 miles away. I order a bag of original.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> That Blairgowrie is delish


Broke in the Frank Thunder PUFF Pipe with it  it was very good


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> I hope you got some of the Burlier, its delish and im sure from what i see you like you will love this


Colin, did you buy the (Original)? I'm trying to figure out which of the two is stronger. The descriptions are confusing and no response from a Ken.

Thanks


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Colin, did you buy the (Original)? I'm trying to figure out which of the two is stronger. The descriptions are confusing and no response from a Ken.
> 
> Thanks


I took it that Burley was the baseline and Burley(er) was a step up...but I've been known to be wrong more than I'm right!


----------



## ebnash

Crap, I didn’t even notice the names were different. Was just reading the note in the description which is identical. Makes sense now. Thanks, brother


----------



## JohnBrody15

Inspired by @Fusion. 









I feel like I'm gonna have to try this Ken Byron stuff too. If their blends are as good as their ad copy, they might be onto something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> I feel like I'm gonna have to try this Ken Byron stuff too. If their blends are as good as their ad copy, they might be onto something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My order is out for delivery today. They don't fool around when it comes to getting orders processed and on the road.


----------



## ebnash

Paranoid about these selling out since the Festivis mixture disappeared yesterday so I placed my order for Burley and Burlier for comparison.


----------



## Fusion

JohnBrody15 said:


> Inspired by @*Fusion*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm gonna have to try this Ken Byron stuff too. If their blends are as good as their ad copy, they might be onto something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the Spillsbane but have not tried the Fat Bastard yet


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Paranoid about these selling out since the Festivis mixture disappeared yesterday so I placed my order for Burley and Burlier for comparison.


So does that mean there's no Festivus for the rest of us?:smile2:


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> So does that mean there's no Festivis for the rest of us?:smile2:


Bingo! Time to start the airing of grievances.


----------



## Scap

Mail call


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> Mail call
> 
> View attachment 265584


I really like those foil bags. I bought 100 each of that size you have there and also 8"x8" for larger volumes of storage. Jars were taking up too much room. You can also heat seal them if you don't trust the ziplock


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> I really like those foil bags. I bought 100 each of that size you have there and also 8"x8" for larger volumes of storage. Jars were taking up too much room. You can also heat seal them if you don't trust the ziplock


Nice, where did you find them?


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Colin, did you buy the (Original)? I'm trying to figure out which of the two is stronger. The descriptions are confusing and no response from a Ken.
> 
> Thanks


This is the original, it's supposed to be a little milder...


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Good Mail day, where did that Pete Christmas XL90 come from? /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png yea, the willpower of a Gnat


You dawg!!' Lol


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> Nice, where did you find them?


https://www.discountmylarbags.com/

I bought the 6X6 and the 8.25 X 8.25 bags. Looks like I actually bought 50 each.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> So does that mean there's no Festivus for the rest of us?:smile2:


Well done sir, well done. :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> I like the Spillsbane but have not tried the Fat Bastard yet


Spillsbane the blend, sounded interesting, dark fired Kentucky, cigar leaf......and it's a Christmas blend so that's intriguing. Plus, they talk about some blender in the Ozarks of Missouri which for me, that might as well be Gandalf. There's something mystical about the Ozarks from the perspective of a west coaster......


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Spillsbane the blend, sounded interesting, dark fired Kentucky, cigar leaf......and it's a Christmas blend so that's intriguing. Plus, they talk about some blender in the Ozarks of Missouri which for me, that might as well be Gandalf. There's something mystical about the Ozarks from the perspective of a west coaster......


Gulf coaster, here, and I still agree. The Ozarks might as well be another country!


----------



## Fusion

JohnBrody15 said:


> Spillsbane the blend, sounded interesting, dark fired Kentucky, cigar leaf......and it's a Christmas blend so that's intriguing. Plus, they talk about some blender in the Ozarks of Missouri which for me, that might as well be Gandalf. There's something mystical about the Ozarks from the perspective of a west coaster......


Lol thats a member over on PSD who Ernie the Watch City Blender worked with for the Christmas blend Spillsbane, his name is Ozark Wizard, I was his Christmas Santa this year and the name i got to send to was Ozark Wizard lol


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> Lol thats a member over on PSD who Ernie the Watch City Blender worked with for the Christmas blend Spillsbane, his name is Ozark Wizard, I was his Christmas Santa this year and the name i got to send to was Ozark Wizard lol


That's an actual person?! lol. That's excellent. Even better if Ozark Wizard was his legal name. :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

JohnBrody15 said:


> That's an actual person?! lol. That's excellent. Even better if Ozark Wizard was his legal name. :grin2:


I wouldnt think its his legal name but the Mod who gave me his details gave me that name lol, have not seen anyone call him anything different, could be its a secret :vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

So Carter Hall, iv never tried it so im giving it a go, The Drucquer i have some Blairgowrie and love it, @*Piper* likes the Levant so im getting some of that and the Trafalgar has great reviews on tobacco reviews (10 reviews all 4 star including @*JimInks*) so i have to try that.










*Drucquer & Sons*
Trafalgar 200g
Sku: 003-756-0012 Quantity: 1
Price: $35.70   







*Drucquer & Sons*
Levant Mixture 200g
Sku: 003-756-0014 Quantity: 1
Price: $35.70  







*Carter Hall*
Carter Hall 14oz
Sku: 003-590-0002 Quantity: 1
Price: $35.99  







*Pipe Tools & Supplies*
B. J. Long Regular Tapered Pipe Cleaners (100 pack)
Sku: 001-545-0031 Quantity: 5
Price: $10.50


----------



## Olecharlie

I think my pipe smoking presents have arrived! I’m really glad I’m a man, we really never grow up...:vs_laugh:

If we have good wife’s it’s truly a blessing...


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> So Carter Hall, iv never tried it so im giving it a go, The Drucquer i have some Blairgowrie and love it, @*Piper* likes the Levant so im getting some of that and the Trafalgar has great reviews on tobacco reviews (10 reviews all 4 star including @*JimInks*) so i have to try that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drucquer & Sons*
> Trafalgar 200g
> Sku: 003-756-0012 Quantity: 1
> Price: $35.70  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drucquer & Sons*
> Levant Mixture 200g
> Sku: 003-756-0014 Quantity: 1
> Price: $35.70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carter Hall*
> Carter Hall 14oz
> Sku: 003-590-0002 Quantity: 1
> Price: $35.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pipe Tools & Supplies*
> B. J. Long Regular Tapered Pipe Cleaners (100 pack)
> Sku: 001-545-0031 Quantity: 5
> Price: $10.50


I almost ordered Drucquer & Sons, now I will after the holidays I suppose! Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> I almost ordered Drucquer & Sons, now I will after the holidays I suppose! Let me know what you think of it.


Will do Charlie, as i said the Blairgowrie is great stuff


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Will do Charlie, as i said the Blairgowrie is great stuff


Just added both to my to buy list! Thanks


----------



## Piper

@Fusion, Trafalger and Inns of Court are the only two other Drucquer blends I've tried. I loved Levant and Trafalgar right away but Inns of Court took awhile to grow on me. I think you and @Olecharlie are going to like them.


----------



## Scap

Why yes, yes I did pre-order some lat bombs :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## swmalone78

I was passing through Boise, ID to visit some family and swung by Sturman's Smokeshop. They didn't have a huge selection of pipe tobacco but better tha places in Utah. I picked up a few tins.


----------



## Olecharlie

I’m excited to try out this New 2001 Castello Billiard and Old Boy pipe lighter! The pipe ordered and shipped from Genova Italy in 4 days, pretty impressive work FedEx...


----------



## Fusion

Sweet Charlie, enjoy them


----------



## Olecharlie

Came in today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ordered some cleaning supplies on Tuesday afternoon,


----------



## zcziggy

....and what do you clean with the four cans down the bottom of the pic? :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> ....and what do you clean with the four cans down the bottom of the pic? :grin2:


That's air freshener!


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's air freshener!


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ordered some cleaning supplies on Tuesday afternoon,
> View attachment 266544


Enjoy Nathan. Very curious to hear what you think of The Devil's Own?


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> Enjoy Nathan. Very curious to hear what you think of The Devil's Own?


Yeah me too...


----------



## Fusion

Did you try the Levant yet @Olecharlie?


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Did you try the Levant yet @Olecharlie?


Plan on trying it tomorrow!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Enjoy Nathan. Very curious to hear what you think of The Devil's Own?


Popped the top and loaded a bowl with no air time, the Latakia is more up front than I expected, it's not a bomb or even a heavyweight by any means but definitely present all the way through, nice sour notes, citrusy and a bit harsh. There seems to be quite a lot happening in this one and I think that after the tin has a couple of day to breathe it will be a lot smoother and I'll get more Virginia notes out of it.


----------



## Olecharlie

So I have two more pipes on the way this week.I gotta fill my new pipe stand lol

A Radice Bent Pot Rusticated and a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin Christmas 2019...


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> So I have two more pipes on the way this week.I gotta fill my new pipe stand lol
> 
> A Radice Bent Pot Rusticated and a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin Christmas 2019...


Dude!.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> So I have two more pipes on the way this week.I gotta fill my new pipe stand lol
> 
> A Radice Bent Pot Rusticated and a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin Christmas 2019...


Gorgeous pipes! I'm going to go out on a limb and predict they're going to be great smokers too. :wink2:


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> So I have two more pipes on the way this week.I gotta fill my new pipe stand lol
> 
> A Radice Bent Pot Rusticated and a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin Christmas 2019...


That Radice is da Bomb


----------



## JohnBrody15

Olecharlie said:


> So I have two more pipes on the way this week.I gotta fill my new pipe stand lol
> 
> A Radice Bent Pot Rusticated and a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin Christmas 2019...


I love the tinsky. Beautiful. You've definitely descended into the pipe rabbit hole with style lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

I have been looking at the Peterson Sherlock holmes line since i started on the pipe, had some Christmas cash so i pulled the trigger on this Squire, i have a thing for Bulldogs


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> I have been looking at the Peterson Sherlock holmes line since i started on he pipe, had some Christmas cash so i pulled the trigger on this Squire, i have a thing for Bulldogs


Nice Pete!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@Olecharlie and @Fusion, y'all are on a roll! I feel like Such a slacker! &#129300;


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> @Olecharlie and @Fusion, y'all are on a roll! I feel like Such a slacker! &#129300;


don't think they will ever be able to catch up with you :smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> I have been looking at the Peterson Sherlock holmes line since i started on the pipe, had some Christmas cash so i pulled the trigger on this Squire, i have a thing for Bulldogs


Thats a nice one, I really like my Peterson Irish harp. I like the Bulldogs too.


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> @Olecharlie and @Fusion, y'all are on a roll! I feel like Such a slacker! &#129300;


Well thank you Nathan and David for the help on piping! I owe @Hickorynut for starting me down this rabbit hole. :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> don't think they will ever be able to catch up with you :smile2:


I don't know, They're definitely both putting some serious effort into it! :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> I have been looking at the Peterson Sherlock holmes line since i started on the pipe, had some Christmas cash so i pulled the trigger on this Squire, i have a thing for Bulldogs


Love the stem on that Pete-so distinctive. Enjoy your new pipe.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Love the stem on that Pete-so distinctive. Enjoy your new pipe.:vs_cool:


Thank you David, have to wait a week for it, dang surepost


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> I have been looking at the Peterson Sherlock holmes line since i started on the pipe, had some Christmas cash so i pulled the trigger on this Squire, i have a thing for Bulldogs


Hubba-Hubba!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> I have been looking at the Peterson Sherlock holmes line since i started on the pipe, had some Christmas cash so i pulled the trigger on this Squire, i have a thing for Bulldogs


So I bet you started off with pipes by telling her the tobacco is cheaper.....and then the pipes started rolling in &#128521;


----------



## Olecharlie

Just came from the mail box!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> So I bet you started off with pipes by telling her the tobacco is cheaper.....and then the pipes started rolling in &#128521;


Good one Eric! My wife mentioned that pipe tobacco would be cheaper than cigars and I said oh yeah for sure! I think my pipe purchasing has her regretting those words:vs_laugh: not in the dog house yet but pushing my luck!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Just came from the mail box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a sweet pair for sure ! :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's a sweet pair for sure ! :vs_cool:


Thanks Nathan!


----------



## Fusion

First SP order just came, believe it or not im most interested in trying the Carter Hall lol


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> First SP order just came, believe it or not im most interested in trying the Carter Hall lol


That Trafalgar is gabbage!
Send it to me and I'll handle the proper fiery disposal....:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> That Trafalgar is gabbage!
> Send it to me and I'll handle the proper fiery disposal....:grin2:


Oh ok, no problem, send me your addy :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Oh ok, no problem, send me your addy :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Not falling for that, again. I'm still getting magazines from Cigars International. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

Scap said:


> Not falling for that, again. I'm still getting magazines from Cigars International. :vs_laugh:


That's better than Thompson! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

Olecharlie said:


> That's better than Thompson! :vs_laugh:


Shh! That's like saying Beetlejuice three times. >


----------



## MarshWheeling

Olecharlie said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I bet you started off with pipes by telling her the tobacco is cheaper.....and then the pipes started rolling in &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> Good one Eric! My wife mentioned that pipe tobacco would be cheaper than cigars and I said oh yeah for sure! I think my pipe purchasing has her regretting those words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not in the dog house yet but pushing my luck!
Click to expand...

Been down that road. Good luck!!


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> First SP order just came, believe it or not im most interested in trying the Carter Hall lol


If you like the Carter Hall.....do try the Chatham Manor....Nathan got me to try it and it's a great smoke you dont have to think about...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> If you like the Carter Hall.....do try the Chatham Manor....Nathan got me to try it and it's a great smoke you dont have to think about...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I do like it, gona try Half and Half and ill add the Chatham Manor to the list also :wink2:


----------



## BeAnalog

I just picked up some Mark Twain memoir pipe tobacco which they also make in cigar form. I guess it's Burley and Virginia blend not be sure about any topcoat as i have not tried it yet but I hope to tomorrow. Anyone have an opinion?









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

BeAnalog said:


> I just picked up some Mark Twain memoir pipe tobacco which they also make in cigar form. I guess it's Burley and Virginia blend not be sure about any topcoat as i have not tried it yet but I hope to tomorrow. Anyone have an opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Tobacco Reviews says the toppings are Cherry, Cola and Chocolate :surprise: ya never know:wink2:


----------



## Fusion

Boswell order came in, box smells like an old lady's knicker drawer, lovely
The 3 tins of Dan London 1000 from 2009 came from a trade at another place
My main order last week is due later today if UPS dont mess up


----------



## UBC03

Fusion said:


> Boswell order came in, box smells like an old lady's knicker drawer, lovely


...









Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## ebnash

UBC03 said:


> Fusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boswell order came in, box smells like an old lady's knicker drawer, lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS
Click to expand...

These boys and their Lakeland's


----------



## Fusion

The reference to Lakeland smelling like an old lady's knicker drawer was something i saw on the internet :smile2:


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> The reference to Lakeland smelling like an old lad's knicker drawer was something i saw on the internet :smile2:


Hurry fix the spelling of old lady, before some thinks you really meant old lad...:vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

i was wondering how @Fusion would know that smell.....


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> i was wondering how @Fusion would know that smell.....


You mean you don't?


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Hurry fix the spelling of old lady, before some thinks you really meant old lad...:vs_laugh:


Dang lol


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> You mean you don't?


i take the 5th :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

UPS finally came with my SP order, Sherlock Holmes Squire, 5 Tins of Royal Yacht and a free tin of C&D Wintertime Reserve Hearthside, if this pipe smokes half as good as it looks and feels ill be very happy


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> UPS finally came with my SP order, Sherlock Holmes Squire, 5 Tins of Royal Yacht and a free tin of C&D Wintertime Reserve Hearthside, if this pipe smokes half as good as it looks and feels ill be very happy


dude..................:vs_whistle:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> dude..................:vs_whistle:


Hey, a guy has to stock up a little, im years behind the others on here :wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> UPS finally came with my SP order, Sherlock Holmes Squire, 5 Tins of Royal Yacht and a free tin of C&D Wintertime Reserve Hearthside, if this pipe smokes half as good as it looks and feels ill be very happy


Sweet little Pete! 
I was looking at the Anniversary pipes, found one I liked but decided to sleep on it, went back the next morning to pull the trigger and they were ALL sold!


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sweet little Pete!
> I was looking at the Anniversary pipes, found one I liked but decided to sleep on it, went back the next morning to pull the trigger and they were ALL sold!


I was looking at those, i do like the Silver Spigots but i held off lol, those Silver rim ones were sweet but only 10 of those, they were all still there when i looked, coulda got one


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> I was looking at those, i do like the Silver Spigots but i held off lol, those Silver rim ones were sweet but only 10 of those, they were all still there when i looked, coulda got one


The 05 was the one I liked.


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> UPS finally came with my SP order, Sherlock Holmes Squire, 5 Tins of Royal Yacht and a free tin of C&D Wintertime Reserve Hearthside, if this pipe smokes half as good as it looks and feels ill be very happy


The pipe is a beauty and I think you will Luv the way she smokes.


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> The pipe is a beauty and I think you will Luv the way she smokes.


Thanks Charlie, few bowls in and im happy up to now


----------



## cory1984

Rossi Vittoria smooth straight billiard pipe. A pouch of Amphora Kentucky blend, and an oz. of Russ' Tastykake. Been trying to branch out into strong blends and different processes. This is my first "kake" style tobacco.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cup O' Joes special on some Peterson Pipes


----------



## Scap

Mail call!


----------



## Scap

One more time!


----------



## JohnBrody15

What do we have here.... a few from watch city. WC slices and Nor'easter, haven't tried either but both smell amazing. And some spillsbane which I've gone a little crazy for.










And then I was compelled to buy the only esoterica tin that was available, whether I like it or not. I needed to have it in my possession. I'll probably just pass it down to my son. Some fancy bourbon barrel aged plum pudding, and the very delicious H&H anniversary cake.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> What do we have here.... a few from watch city. WC slices and Nor'easter, haven't tried either but both smell amazing. And some spillsbane which I've gone a little crazy for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I was compelled to buy the only esoterica tin that was available, whether I like it or not. I needed to have it in my possession. I'll probably just pass it down to my son. Some fancy bourbon barrel aged plum pudding, and the very delicious H&H anniversary cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that bourbon barrel plum pudding was calling my name, but didn't snag any. Would love to hear your opinion on it


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Man, that bourbon barrel plum pudding was calling my name, but didn't snag any. Would love to hear your opinion on it


I'll crack it open over the weekend and see what's what.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> One more time!
> View attachment 267970


Well, I'm gonna find out how good P&C customer service is to deal with....my tin of Acadian Perique had a broken seal, and is a crispy block in the tin. 
Emailed them to see what they say....


----------



## Fusion

Ordered some HU Directors Cut and a few other things from Esteval's, turned out to be a pain in the :







: BOA blocked my card, took about 1 hr to get it working again and let the order go ahead


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Ordered some HU Directors Cut and a few other things from Esteval's, turned out to be a pain in the :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : BOA blocked my card, took about 1 hr to get it working again and let the order go ahead


I've been considering purchasing Directors cut, but I just don't smoke enough to keep buying more blends and more pipes.

That said, I ordered an Altinok meer last week and this week I made a lowball offer on a Tekin Meer on eBay and they accepted. What the heck am I thinking. I can barely find the alone time to smoke 1-2 bowls per week.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> I've been considering purchasing Directors cut, but I just don't smoke enough to keep buying more blends and more pipes.
> 
> That said, I ordered an Altinok meer last week and this week I made a lowball offer on a Tekin Meer on eBay and they accepted. What the heck am I thinking. I can barely find the alone time to smoke 1-2 bowls per week.


I know how you feel :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Was thinking of doing a group buy as the shipping is kind of high but decided to at least do a test order first, ill keep you all up to date on it


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Ordered some HU Directors Cut and a few other things from Esteval's, turned out to be a pain in the :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : BOA blocked my card, took about 1 hr to get it working again and let the order go ahead


Just looked. Man, their freight charges are steep. Definitely want to get as close to a kilogram as you can.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Just looked. Man, their freight charges are steep. Definitely want to get as close to a kilogram as you can.


Yep but the tobacco prices are good, i got 15 tins/tubs/pouches 3 of them 100g and the rest 50g for $ 200 shipped


----------



## ebnash

Been out of EGR for a while now. I have a Meer inbound, specifically, for smoking this blend and you can never have enough pipe cleaners (560) or tools (2).


----------



## Olecharlie

Well here is my humble purchase, but problem is I saw a pipe calling my name and well you know... I had forgotten that I bid on a Stanwell and looks like I'm getting it too! Any ideas on what to tell the wife???????










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Olecharlie said:


> Well here is my humble purchase, but problem is I saw a pipe calling my name and well you know... I had forgotten that I bid on a Stanwell and looks like I'm getting it too! Any ideas on what to tell the wife???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell her you bought the Stanwell at such a good price that you were going to flip it and make a profit. Then tell her your buyer backed out. Then tell her you got such a good deal on it that you might as well keep it. I've played this card enough to know that it works.

Do what they do. "It was on sale, so it just made sense to buy it and I'll never see that price again."

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

MattT said:


> Tell her you bought the Stanwell at such a good price that you were going to flip it and make a profit. Then tell her your buyer backed out. Then tell her you got such a good deal on it that you might as well keep it. I've played this card enough to know that it works.
> 
> Do what they do. "It was on sale, so it just made sense to buy it and I'll never see that price again."
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk[/
> 
> Well the Stanwell was a 20 yr old new, non smoked pipe and it was cheap enough to pass for pipe tobacco but the one coming Tuesday not the case.
> She is a sucker for sales lol, humm let me think on this... the Devil made me do it, NOT, pipe tobacco is cheaper than cigars, The pipe is cheaper than a box of cigars (not mentioning brand of course) I did sell my motorcycles, humm, I need to smoke a bowl and figure this out lol!


----------



## MattT

Olecharlie said:


> MattT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell her you bought the Stanwell at such a good price that you were going to flip it and make a profit. Then tell her your buyer backed out. Then tell her you got such a good deal on it that you might as well keep it. I've played this card enough to know that it works.
> 
> Do what they do. "It was on sale, so it just made sense to buy it and I'll never see that price again."
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk[/
> 
> Well the Stanwell was a 20 yr old new, non smoked pipe and it was cheap enough to pass for pipe tobacco but the one coming Tuesday not the case.
> 
> She is a sucker for sales lol, humm let me think on this... the Devil made me do it, NOT, pipe tobacco is cheaper than cigars, The pipe is cheaper than a box of cigars (not mentioning brand of course) I did sell my motorcycles, humm, I need to smoke a bowl and figure this out lol!
> 
> 
> 
> "I sold my motorcycles". Nuff said...I sold mine about 5 years ago and I still bring it up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## msmith1986

Small package showed up from P&C today








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Got an email from tobaccopipes about a new GL Pease blend called Sparkplug. Description said it was a Lat bomb, so of course I had to buy some.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Scap said:


> Got an email from tobaccopipes about a new GL Pease blend called Sparkplug. Description said it was a Lat bomb, so of course I had to buy some.


Snagged a couple tins myself.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## cory1984

Found a nice set of unsmoked smaller briars on the cheap. There are two Zenith straight billiards one w/ saddle stem (lovat?), and a small Zenith straight apple w/ saddle stem. Also a slight bent lightly smoked M/T pot. As far as I can tell, Still learning all the different pipe shapes. I've never heard of Zenith outside of ceramic pipes from Holland, so any info about these would be appreciated. Figured I couldn't go wrong with $20 for all 4!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Olecharlie said:


> Well here is my humble purchase, but problem is I saw a pipe calling my name and well you know... I had forgotten that I bid on a Stanwell and looks like I'm getting it too! Any ideas on what to tell the wife???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just say, "yes dear, no dear, you're right, I'm sorry, you look great, I understand," and "I love you."


----------



## msmith1986

Last week's $3 Tuesday haul for unfinished Italians from RNA Treasures. Ordered 4 more of different shapes last Tuesday, we'll see what they look like when they show up this week. IMO they're still worth the normal price of $10-$15/each.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

Not a purchase but a trade at another place, both from 2011, Tin of John Aylesbury Finest British and 2oz oz GH Louisiana Flake


----------



## Olecharlie

Ser Jacopo Picta Miro` 09 R1 Rustic with Silver Ring Band and wind break on front.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> Ser Jacopo Picta Miro` 09 R1 Rustic with Silver Ring Band and wind break on front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Charlie :thumb:


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> Ser Jacopo Picta Miro` 09 R1 Rustic with Silver Ring Band and wind break on front.


Good-looking pipe! Enjoy.


----------



## msmith1986

Another unfinished $3 Tuesday haul showed up today. Fills here and there, but I'm happy with all so far. This time you could pick shapes instead of random picks.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> Good-looking pipe! Enjoy.


Thanks David, the seller was fantastic, under promised and over delivered! He has been their #1 distributor for 30 years. I gotta fire this one up, today hopefully...


----------



## JohnBrody15

msmith1986 said:


> Another unfinished $3 Tuesday haul showed up today. Fills here and there, but I'm happy with all so far. This time you could pick shapes instead of random picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I like it. They've got unfinished pipes to finish, which is fun. And I see they have some stems with tenons, which I've yet to find anywhere else.....other than what comes with pipe kits.


----------



## JtAv8tor

I actually don't recall ordering some of this...


----------



## JohnBrody15

I went in on two cans of Gl Pease spark plug as well, but I'm working on a head cold that's keeping me out of the game.


----------



## Olecharlie

JtAv8tor said:


> I actually don't recall ordering some of this...


I think I ordered it and they sent to the wrong address!


----------



## Scap




----------



## Olecharlie

Scap said:


> View attachment 268978


Very nice!


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> View attachment 268978


Let us know how that Spark Plug is, i have some in my cart for payday tomorrow


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Let us know how that Spark Plug is, i have some in my cart for payday tomorrow


It's a beautiful plug that actually smells a bit like haunted bookshop to me. A bit musty and leathery, but not strong like Star of the East/Trafalgar/Levant Mixture can be.















It feels cold to me, which leads me to believe that it's got a pretty decent amount of moisture in it. I sliced a couple thin flakes and cut and rubbed them out. Loaded them into a cob I haven't smoked for a few months to suck up the extra juice because I'm too impatient to wait.









So far, it's really tame on the flavor. I'm going to call this balanced because I don't feel like any one aspect is kicking me in the face. There's a mild creamy waxiness to the mouth feel of the smoke, but it's not unpleasant.

I like it!


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> It's a beautiful plug that actually smells a bit like haunted bookshop to me. A bit musty and leathery, but not strong like Star of the East/Trafalgar/Levant Mixture can be.
> 
> View attachment 268996
> View attachment 268998
> 
> 
> It feels cold to me, which leads me to believe that it's got a pretty decent amount of moisture in it. I sliced a couple thin flakes and cut and rubbed them out. Loaded them into a cob I haven't smoked for a few months to suck up the extra juice because I'm too impatient to wait.
> 
> View attachment 269000
> 
> 
> So far, it's really tame on the flavor. I'm going to call this balanced because I don't feel like any one aspect is kicking me in the face. There's a mild creamy waxiness to the mouth feel of the smoke, but it's not unpleasant.
> 
> I like it!


May have to add another Tin now :grin2:


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> May have to add another Tin now :grin2:


I didn't let it dry long enough and having a bit of difficulty keeping it lit, but no tongue bite and the flavor is really smooth. It's kind of what I'd expect an aged tobacco to taste like.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Well, I'm gonna find out how good P&C customer service is to deal with....my tin of Acadian Perique had a broken seal, and is a crispy block in the tin.
> Emailed them to see what they say....


Quick update:
I was sent a 3.5 ounce tin to replace my 1.75 ounce tin that arrived with a busted seal and tobacco too crispy to use.
P&C saves the day.

Long version:

So I had contacted them for the first time on the 17th through their customer service link provided on your account info page of the website. This was a Friday, right before a holiday, so I gave them a week to respond. After a week, I still hadn't heard back, so I sent a second message through their online portal. Then on Tuesday I called their 800 number. After waiting on hold for 5-10 minutes, I got to speak with a very nice lady. She told me she was going to get this fixed right up, and was super apologetic. Needless to say, she went well above and beyond. P&C says they take care of their customers, and they actually mean it. I didn't expect a larger tin. And I was about ready to just give up on them, so I'm really glad I called. I'm usually busy and forget to call people when I have a few minutes of down time, so I tend to rely on electronic correspondence with people during work hours. It worked out great making that phone call and speaking to a human, and I could have had my replacement tin a week ago.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> It's a beautiful plug that actually smells a bit like haunted bookshop to me. A bit musty and leathery, but not strong like Star of the East/Trafalgar/Levant Mixture can be.
> 
> View attachment 268996
> View attachment 268998
> 
> 
> It feels cold to me, which leads me to believe that it's got a pretty decent amount of moisture in it. I sliced a couple thin flakes and cut and rubbed them out. Loaded them into a cob I haven't smoked for a few months to suck up the extra juice because I'm too impatient to wait.
> 
> View attachment 269000
> 
> 
> So far, it's really tame on the flavor. I'm going to call this balanced because I don't feel like any one aspect is kicking me in the face. There's a mild creamy waxiness to the mouth feel of the smoke, but it's not unpleasant.
> 
> I like it!


Excellent first impression. Thanks for letting us know. Sparkplug looks a lot like Gaslight to me. I love Gaslight. It has rich mushroomy oriental/Balkan flavor. Sparkplug sounds more like a straight ahead English blend.


----------



## ebnash

Made to order Altinok Meer Squat Tomato

I wouldn’t hesitate to order an already finished pipe directly from hiS website, but I would not ask him to replicate an already sold pipe. The process was rushed (3 days from pay to ship) and it shows.


----------



## cory1984

2 oz of Match Elizabethan
2 oz of Pete Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
Also, some much needed pipe wax.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Made to order Altinok Meer Squat Tomato
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to order an already finished pipe directly from hiS website, but I would not ask him to replicate an already sold pipe. The process was rushed (3 days from pay to ship) and it shows.


Can't see any flaws, Erik. It looks terrific. :vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

It is a nice pipe. I know I’m very critical about these things, but the entire stem has machining marks as it was not fully finished and polished. The shank also has a strange line through it, but it might be the actual wax finish and maybe I can have it buffed out. 1st smoke had a chemical taste that I hope will smoke out. 

As always, I should have been patient and waited for the right pipe to become avail. I would still buy from him, just not in this capacity.


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> It is a nice pipe. I know I'm very critical about these things, but the entire stem has machining marks as it was not fully finished and polished. The shank also has a strange line through it, but it might be the actual wax finish and maybe I can have it buffed out. 1st smoke had a chemical taste that I hope will smoke out.
> 
> As always, I should have been patient and waited for the right pipe to become avail. I would still buy from him, just not in this capacity.


Chemical taste is worrisome. :bolt:


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> It is a nice pipe. I know I'm very critical about these things, but the entire stem has machining marks as it was not fully finished and polished. The shank also has a strange line through it, but it might be the actual wax finish and maybe I can have it buffed out. 1st smoke had a chemical taste that I hope will smoke out.
> 
> As always, I should have been patient and waited for the right pipe to become avail. I would still buy from him, just not in this capacity.


If I don't sweeten my briars after cleaning, buffing, and waxing, they'll be an odd taste that could be called chemical-ish.

It's the dust from the compounds that get in the bowl. It's fine and not really visible. But towards the end of the bowl you know it's there.

Maybe that the same case with this meer.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## restomod

Picked up these two at antique shop not to far away. I am researching the Falcon, found several sites and dates are a bit fuzzy. This one is stamped PP4 which I think was the Rollit era but with the 4 instead of the 3 there for the die number I am not exactly sure. Either way it seems to be in great shape, maybe a bit of polish on the metal but I am not sure I shouldn't just leave it as is. Picked it up for $5 so I don't think I am out much there.

The Kaywoodie has the entire box with all the literature that came with it. Someone went to the trouble of keeping the box but the pipe looks like it has had a few bowls in it. The only bad part about the whole pipe is it doesn't look like they wiped off the rim after the bowls so it's pretty dark there. It's a 600 Syncro-Lok and the model number is a 80b, according to wiki seems like a really late 60's or early 70's with that syncro feature.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Ser Jacopo Picta Miro` 09 R1 Rustic with Silver Ring Band and wind break on front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang Charlie....love that one!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> I actually don't recall ordering some of this...


Is that like plausible deniability? 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Gotta stay outta this thread....PAS is real! All nice smoke wagons fellas!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

SP order arrived today

Top Ups
Haunted Bookshop, Royal Yacht, Blairgowrie

New to try
Spark Plug, Edward G Robinson
C&D Pegasus


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> SP order arrived today
> 
> Top Ups
> Haunted Bookshop, Royal Yacht, Blairgowrie
> 
> New to try
> Spark Plug, Edward G Robinson
> C&D Pegasus


You got the goods! Nice!


----------



## Olecharlie

Scap said:


> Quick update:
> I was sent a 3.5 ounce tin to replace my 1.75 ounce tin that arrived with a busted seal and tobacco too crispy to use.
> P&C saves the day.
> 
> Long version:
> 
> So I had contacted them for the first time on the 17th through their customer service link provided on your account info page of the website. This was a Friday, right before a holiday, so I gave them a week to respond. After a week, I still hadn't heard back, so I sent a second message through their online portal. Then on Tuesday I called their 800 number. After waiting on hold for 5-10 minutes, I got to speak with a very nice lady. She told me she was going to get this fixed right up, and was super apologetic. Needless to say, she went well above and beyond. P&C says they take care of their customers, and they actually mean it. I didn't expect a larger tin. And I was about ready to just give up on them, so I'm really glad I called. I'm usually busy and forget to call people when I have a few minutes of down time, so I tend to rely on electronic correspondence with people during work hours. It worked out great making that phone call and speaking to a human, and I could have had my replacement tin a week ago.


Well I'm glad they took care of you. Took me 1/2 hour on hold to get through after no response through the messaging system. While on hold it says we take plenty of time with our customers to insure it is the greatest customer service and will be well worth the wait. Discount code wouldn't work, no reply to messaging, Ordered on the 25th still don't have my order, after finally getting someone on the phone she says we're trying a cheaper way of shipping so it should be there in 8 days, tomorrow is day 9. I ordered a pipe from Italy and received it in 4 days from the day I placed the order. When I told her about the discount code she said we have a discount code active for that amount but it isn't the one you used. She didn't offer me the correct code to use on another purchase, I wasn't expecting to get anything on the order already placed and told her that. I said very nicely that customers have many options with whom they do business with. She just kinda left it as that's the way it is. Later I called back and waited a long time, asked for a manager, they said he would call me. He called and told me he was customer service manager for two or three companies. I explained in detail very kindly and asked he listen to the pre recorded call from earlier with his customer service rep, he didn't comment. He said people were complaining about their shipping cost so not to increase the cost they were using aa cheaper method of shipping, made no sense to me. Neither of them addressed my other concerns. He said if I don't receive my package tomorrow then let him know.

I never complain and was reluctant to even mention this, I don't use Facebook or social media to post bad reviews. If he would have said I'm sorry and would like to give you 5% off your next order for the inconvenience I would have been perfectly happy! Lesson learned...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Dang Charlie....love that one!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Next bowl is for you Kevin!


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> SP order arrived today
> 
> Top Ups
> Haunted Bookshop, Royal Yacht, Blairgowrie
> 
> New to try
> Spark Plug, Edward G Robinson
> C&D Pegasus


I'll be putting in a tobacco order soon. Will Pegasus satisfy my Burley needs?


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> I'll be putting in a tobacco order soon. Will Pegasus satisfy my Burley needs?


Oh yes, im very sure it will


----------



## msmith1986

JohnBrody15 said:


> I like it. They've got unfinished pipes to finish, which is fun. And I see they have some stems with tenons, which I've yet to find anywhere else.....other than what comes with pipe kits.


RNA Treasures have a $5 Algerians sale for the next week or two right now. Even nice finished ones.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

msmith1986 said:


> RNA Treasures have a $5 Algerians sale for the next week or two right now. Even nice finished ones.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Interesting place. I've never seen so many different unfinished pipes. And they don't seem to have any labeled pipes, like an RNA Treasure pipe. I didn't see the Algerian briars though....


----------



## Olecharlie

mbearer said:


> Well I was pinching my pennies for when SG hit the states... Then decided I REALLY needed to stock up on some more C&D Stuff so -
> 
> 1lb Exhausted Rooster
> 1lb Opening Night
> 1lb Tuskagee Airman
> 8oz Ridin the Raid
> and an 8 pack of samples... Lots of Turkish/Orientals and some Aros...
> 
> Then, of course a couple of days after I break down I get work that some SG has hit the states... I missed out on FVF and still want to get a lb of that aging... but I did score
> 
> 1.5 Lbs 1792
> 8oz Squadron Leader
> 
> BUT, I am now done for a bit (well once I score the FVF LOL) I need to start weeding through the mass amounts I have... but I will be trying to work some more trades to try different things yet...
> Mike


That should last for a while!


----------



## Olecharlie

Olecharlie said:


> Well I'm glad they took care of you. Took me 1/2 hour on hold to get through after no response through the messaging system. While on hold it says we take plenty of time with our customers to insure it is the greatest customer service and will be well worth the wait. Discount code wouldn't work, no reply to messaging, Ordered on the 25th still don't have my order, after finally getting someone on the phone she says we're trying a cheaper way of shipping so it should be there in 8 days, tomorrow is day 9. I ordered a pipe from Italy and received it in 4 days from the day I placed the order. When I told her about the discount code she said we have a discount code active for that amount but it isn't the one you used. She didn't offer me the correct code to use on another purchase, I wasn't expecting to get anything on the order already placed and told her that. I said very nicely that customers have many options with whom they do business with. She just kinda left it as that's the way it is. Later I called back and waited a long time, asked for a manager, they said he would call me. He called and told me he was customer service manager for two or three companies. I explained in detail very kindly and asked he listen to the pre recorded call from earlier with his customer service rep, he didn't comment. He said people were complaining about their shipping cost so not to increase the cost they were using aa cheaper method of shipping, made no sense to me. Neither of them addressed my other concerns. He said if I don't receive my package tomorrow then let him know.
> 
> I never complain and was reluctant to even mention this, I don't use Facebook or social media to post bad reviews. If he would have said I'm sorry and would like to give you 5% off your next order for the inconvenience I would have been perfectly happy! Lesson learned...


On a positive note, the manager has gone above and beyond by overnighting another duplicate shipment, I still do not have my order. He addressed the discount code issue and assured me they will not be using the newly attempted shipping method in the future. This is great customer service! Hopefully this fulfills as stated...


----------



## CrustyCat

I have a Elf Cobbit Corn Cob Pipe coming in the mail.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Esterval order came today, 15 days total so not bad, tracking was crap and had to sign for it 

Hu Directors Cut
Hu Dockworker
St Bruno
Dunhill Mixture 221B Baker St


----------



## Scap

My latest adventure...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Stocking up on some good stuff by KBV

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Olecharlie

If this one smokes as good as it looks, well it will be Fantastic! Impressed as well with the beautiful Hinged box it comes and the card of authenticity of
Mediterranean Briar.

Stanwell Flame Grain 63 smooth bent chestnut Pipe of the year 2020,Denmark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> If this one smokes as good as it looks, well it will be Fantastic! Impressed as well with the beautiful Hinged box it comes and the card of authenticity of
> Mediterranean Briar.
> 
> Stanwell Flame Grain 63 smooth bent chestnut Pipe of the year 2020,Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another good looker Charlie :thumb:


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Another good looker Charlie :thumb:


Thanks brother!


----------



## Piper

This has been a banner day for the pipe-smoking brotherhood! Congratulations gents!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> If this one smokes as good as it looks, well it will be Fantastic! Impressed as well with the beautiful Hinged box it comes and the card of authenticity of
> Mediterranean Briar.
> 
> Stanwell Flame Grain 63 smooth bent chestnut Pipe of the year 2020,Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! I like it!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Mail Call :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Mail Call :grin2:


Devils Holiday? Gotta look that one up...go-go google-fu

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MarshWheeling

It's a Burley Bonaza mail call!!! I thought my present humble pipe collection wasn't complete until I purchased a Dr Grabow (Royalton).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's mail,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A couple of new ones to try and a freebie ceramic pipe ashtray!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Savinelli Oscar Tiger poker purchased from @MattT... with bonus! Thanks Matt!


----------



## MattT

curmudgeonista said:


> Savinelli Oscar Tiger poker purchased from @MattT... with bonus! Thanks Matt!
> 
> View attachment 270436


Thank you Jack.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Wife and I spent the day in Carmel with the dogs yesterday. I’ve been going to Carmel my whole life and never knew there was a tiny pipe shop there. Maybe 100sq ft, at the most. 

Had a nice talk with the owner, who has had the shop for over 30 years. 

There really wasn’t anything there I needed, but there was a lonely tin of Dunhill Royal Yacht on the shelf and I wanted to patronize the establishment, so I paid my California penalties.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Wife and I spent the day in Carmel with the dogs yesterday. I've been going to Carmel my whole life and never knew there was a tiny pipe shop there. Maybe 100sq ft, at the most.
> 
> Had a nice talk with the owner, who has had the shop for over 30 years.
> 
> There really wasn't anything there I needed, but there was a lonely tin of Dunhill Royal Yacht on the shelf and I wanted to patronize the establishment, so I paid my California penalties.


Kinda sad that, in the era of high taxes on tobacco and online vendors, local retailers have to rely on the good will of customers who want to help them survive. Mind you, online shopping has gutted b & m retail generally. My older daughter who has been a buyer at a major department store chain for five years, and was a merchandiser at a luxury brand for five years before that, is starting to look for jobs in software sales. Sign of the times.


----------



## Insignia100

Recently picked up a few tins of Esoterica at a B&M, as well as some Sutliff Crumble Kake Va/Per. I'm finding that I am acquiring tobacco faster than I can smoke it (I know I'm not the only one with this problem...).


----------



## UBC03

Insignia100 said:


> Recently picked up a few tins of Esoterica at a B&M, as well as some Sutliff Crumble Kake Va/Per. I'm finding that I am acquiring tobacco faster than I can smoke it (I know I'm not the only one with this problem...).


Call it cellaring.. it sounds better than I bought too much crap.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Kinda sad that, in the era of high taxes on tobacco and online vendors, local retailers have to rely on the good will of customers who want to help them survive. Mind you, online shopping has gutted b & m retail generally. My older daughter who has been a buyer at a major department store chain for five years, and was a merchandiser at a luxury brand for five years before that, is starting to look for jobs in software sales. Sign of the times.


Agree that it's very sad that it has come to this, but California has some major blame in this. Currently, pipe tobacco is taxed at 66%.

That being said, I also had a discussion with him about sourcing me a new Dunhill Rollagas in Barley Palladium with a pipe flame nozzle and he wanted $900. With that kind of pricing, I feel like it's my duty to shop online. Keep in mind that he is not gouging, either. According to Dunhill's US site, that pipe retails for $725 plus the cost of fitting the pipe valve + shipping.


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Agree that it's very sad that it has come to this, but California has some major blame in this. Currently, pipe tobacco is taxed at 66%.
> 
> That being said, I also had a discussion with him about sourcing me a new Dunhill Rollagas in Barley Palladium with a pipe flame nozzle and he wanted $900. With that kind of pricing, I feel like it's my duty to shop online. Keep in mind that he is not gouging, either. According to Dunhill's US site, that pipe retails for $725 plus the cost of fitting the pipe valve + shipping.


MAP pricing helps keep everyone on a level playing field, but local taxes can quickly drive a customer to an alternate source for a product.

We feel this a bit in the sector I sell to, but luckily most of our product is custom built to order. The commodities go dirt cheap though.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Agree that it's very sad that it has come to this, but California has some major blame in this. Currently, pipe tobacco is taxed at 66%.
> 
> That being said, I also had a discussion with him about sourcing me a new Dunhill Rollagas in Barley Palladium with a pipe flame nozzle and he wanted $900. With that kind of pricing, I feel like it's my duty to shop online. Keep in mind that he is not gouging, either. According to Dunhill's US site, that pipe retails for $725 plus the cost of fitting the pipe valve + shipping.


Agreed. Relying on the pity of your customers is hardly a winning business model.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I’m lucky that the B&M’s around here are pretty much in line with online prices, at least for singles, usually only a few cents difference. Boxes are a bit higher. One of the shop’s comes up with htf smokes and still sells at or below the online shops.


----------



## ebnash

Dunhill Rollagas with Pipe Flame and a couple hard to find tins.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Dunhill Rollagas with Pipe Flame and a couple hard to find tins.


Fantastic! Congratulations. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Dunhill Rollagas with Pipe Flame and a couple hard to find tins.


Very nice but you gona be ok with just 1 kidney?

Joking aside, great finds


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Very nice but you gona be ok with just 1 kidney?
> 
> Joking aside, great finds


As long as I don't need a kidney to smoke my pipe! Gonna be hard to have nightly glass of Woodford before bed, though


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Dunhill Rollagas with Pipe Flame and a couple hard to find tins.


Nice! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Castello 'Collection' kkk paneled octagon,


----------



## ebnash

@OneStrangeOne Nice work! I knew a Castello would be coming for you sooner or later. Don't forget to pick up a Rollagas or Ligne 2 while you're at it. &#128521;


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Castello 'Collection' kkk paneled octagon,
> View attachment 270788
> 
> 
> View attachment 270790
> 
> 
> View attachment 270792
> 
> 
> View attachment 270794


Nice, what do the "k" mean on Castello's?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Nice, what do the "k" mean on Castello's?


It's a size rating.


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, what do the "k" mean on Castello's?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it goes...
> K
> KK
> KKK
> KKKK
> G
Click to expand...


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Dunhill Rollagas with Pipe Flame and a couple hard to find tins.


Congratulations Eric on the lighter, I like it much better than the yellow one. Looks brand new as well, glad you found one that you liked enough to purchase.


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Nice, what do the "k" mean on Castello's?


This is on todays Collection pipes...

The collection series:

Collection. [The highest grade all smooth 'standard' series]: The Collection series is graded on grain with a 4k piece being the highest graded 'standard' Castello available. The collection series is usually used on straight grained briar with a few 2k and 3k pieces available with cross cut/birds eye graining.


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Castello 'Collection' kkk paneled octagon,
> View attachment 270788
> 
> 
> View attachment 270790
> 
> 
> View attachment 270792
> 
> 
> View attachment 270794


Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## ebnash

Apparently there is a GG, as well


----------



## Piper

Nathan @OneStrangeOne, congratulations on the new Castello 55 pot. Is is very slightly paneled or is it just the way it looks in the second last photo? Either way, it's a beauty.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Nice, what do the "k" mean on Castello's?


Here's what "pipes2smoke" says about the "k' ratings of Castello pipes. I believe Pipedia says the same thing.

Castello Grading:

Sea Rock, Old Antiquari and Vergin - the K's and G's refer to the size. The more K's the bigger the pipe and if bigger then it's a G.

All Smooth Grades - Trademark, "Castello", Collection etc. In smooth the K's and G's refer to the grain quality and have nothing to do with the size.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan @OneStrangeOne, congratulations on the new Castello 55 pot. Is is very slightly paneled or is it just the way it looks in the second last photo? Either way, it's a beauty.:vs_cool:


Thank you David @Piper it is paneled, 4 wide panels and 4 narrow


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Thank you David @Piper it is paneled, 4 wide panels and 4 narrow


Paneled 55s are pretty rare. Nice pickup!


----------



## Fusion

Stanwell Flame grain Freehand 63 smooth chestnut POY 2020 Denmark, @Olecharlie gave me a great deal on this and as usual on here a little extra, thanks Charlie


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoy brother, Luv mine, they are twins lol!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Stanwell Flame grain Freehand 63 smooth chestnut POY 2020 Denmark, @Olecharlie gave me a great deal on this and as usual on here a little extra, thanks Charlie


Another great looking Stanwell!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Just in time for IPSD. Stanwell pipe of the year 2020 and 2 ounces of Russ' Tastykake.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> Just in time for IPSD. Stanwell pipe of the year 2020 and 2 ounces of Russ' Tastykake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Just in time for IPSD. Stanwell pipe of the year 2020 and 2 ounces of Russ' Tastykake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. The Danes are masters at contrast stain. Enjoy.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Beautiful. The Danes are masters at contrast stain. Enjoy.


It definitely caught my eye. And I like the really dark versus the really light.


----------



## Olecharlie

JohnBrody15 said:


> Just in time for IPSD. Stanwell pipe of the year 2020 and 2 ounces of Russ' Tastykake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

KKK, CASTELLO COLLECTION, MADE IN CANTU ITALY, KINO, CARLO SCOTTI, GREAT LINE, HAND MADE CASTELLO (stem)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Charlie, believe it or not, I love it!:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> KKK, CASTELLO COLLECTION, MADE IN CANTU ITALY, KINO, CARLO SCOTTI, GREAT LINE, HAND MADE CASTELLO (stem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> KKK, CASTELLO COLLECTION, MADE IN CANTU ITALY, KINO, CARLO SCOTTI, GREAT LINE, HAND MADE CASTELLO (stem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Charlie :thumb:


----------



## ebnash

Fantastical @Olecharlie


----------



## Scap

Got in on the Stanwell action.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Got in on the Stanwell action.
> View attachment 271178


Another nice pipe &#128077;


----------



## Olecharlie

Scap said:


> Got in on the Stanwell action.
> 
> View attachment 271178


Man that's nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Any of y'all getting the Stanwell POTY, be sure to check the silver ferule for tarnish. Mine was a bit nasty, but rubbed off easily.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Any of y'all getting the Stanwell POTY, be sure to check the silver ferule for tarnish. Mine was a bit nasty, but rubbed off easily.


I didn't notice, but I'll check again.

Mine came with a filter. Anyone have any idea of how long a filter lasts? Till it's all brown and gross maybe?


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> I didn't notice, but I'll check again.
> 
> Mine came with a filter. Anyone have any idea of how long a filter lasts? Till it's all brown and gross maybe?


Usually until I get the stem off and toss it..

So nope, no idea.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## JohnBrody15

UBC03 said:


> Usually until I get the stem off and toss it..
> 
> So nope, no idea.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Same here. I figure I'll try it since it was already in the pipe, and it's kinda cool looking, unlike the balsa wood filters from Savinelli.


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> Same here. I figure I'll try it since it was already in the pipe, and it's kinda cool looking, unlike the balsa wood filters from Savinelli.


From cleaning estates, I know you need to get em out before they get too tarred up. It's a giant PITA once they get gummed up and cool.

I've had to put a few under heat to get em apart.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> From cleaning estates, I know you need to get em out before they get too tarred up. It's a giant PITA once they get gummed up and cool.
> 
> I've had to put a few under heat to get em apart.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


That sounds like a pleasant job...


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> That sounds like a pleasant job...


I've seen some really nasty pipes come across my work bench. But almost all of em turned out great.

I always wear rubber gloves, who knows what kinda funk the last guy had. Sanitizing goes, Clorox soak, dump it, Clorox soak again, then alcohol scrub.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Piper

1998 Castello collection greatline sitter with kimberlite trim.

Also picked up two cans of Stonehenge and one of Sparkplug.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> 1998 Castello collection greatline sitter with kimberlite trim.
> 
> Also picked up two cans of Stonehenge and one of Sparkplug.


Very purdy, looks unsmoked, is it?


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Very purdy, looks unsmoked, is it?


Yes, unsmoked. I took advantage of the IPSD sale to cash in a credit at SP. The first bowl-Stonehenge Flake-was amazing. The briar is as dense as any I've seen and no briar taste at all.:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> 1998 Castello collection greatline sitter with kimberlite trim.
> 
> Also picked up two cans of Stonehenge and one of Sparkplug.


Another nice one David, you're building quite a collection of Greatline's!


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> 1998 Castello collection greatline sitter with kimberlite trim.
> 
> Also picked up two cans of Stonehenge and one of Sparkplug.


Beautiful pipe sir


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> 1998 Castello collection greatline sitter with kimberlite trim.
> 
> Also picked up two cans of Stonehenge and one of Sparkplug.


The Great Lines are multiplying! Another beauty, must be an amazing smoke!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> 1998 Castello collection greatline sitter with kimberlite trim.
> 
> Also picked up two cans of Stonehenge and one of Sparkplug.


Well done sir, well done.


----------



## Olecharlie

Received some pipe tobacco!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> Received some pipe tobacco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SOME?

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## JohnBrody15

Olecharlie said:


> Received some pipe tobacco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pictures never looks like your guys' pictures. And @Olecharlie has the best ones, with the wood background, and everything arranged nicely.....I gotta work on that lol Nice haul btw


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> Received some pipe tobacco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some good ones there. That should keep you occupied for a little.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Just ordered one of these
Its a POTY at another place, Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore Apple, could be a few months before i get it, my most expensive pipe to date


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Just ordered one of these
> Its a POTY at another place, Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore Apple, could be a few months before i get it, my most expensive pipe to date


That beauty is worth the wait. Congrats!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Just ordered one of these
> Its a POTY at another place, Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore Apple, could be a few months before i get it, my most expensive pipe to date


Nice!


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Received some pipe tobacco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some? You got it bad Brother! And nice pipes all around @Scap @Piper ...y'all are killin me! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Just ordered one of these
> Its a POTY at another place, Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore Apple, could be a few months before i get it, my most expensive pipe to date


And then Colin comes in like a boss! But ima sucker for Radice Oil Cured....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> Just ordered one of these
> Its a POTY at another place, Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore Apple, could be a few months before i get it, my most expensive pipe to date


That's a real beaute!


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Just ordered one of these
> Its a POTY at another place, Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore Apple, could be a few months before i get it, my most expensive pipe to date


Thats really sweet! I Luv my Radice.


----------



## Hickorynut

I told y'all I needed to stay outta this thread!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> I told y'all I needed to stay outta this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I was tempted with that free ashtray deal, have to save a little more for the Radice though


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> I was tempted with that free ashtray deal, have to save a little more for the Radice though


We are alike....except I needed to make sure a Radice couldn't be on the radar..

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

This Ryan Alden Cutty found it's way home today,























I've gotta quit looking at pipes!


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> This Ryan Alden Cutty round it's way home today,
> View attachment 272354
> 
> 
> View attachment 272356
> 
> 
> View attachment 272358
> 
> I've gotta quit looking at pipes!


Thats nice, i do like it, congrats :thumb:


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> This Ryan Alden Cutty round it's way home today,
> View attachment 272354
> 
> 
> View attachment 272356
> 
> 
> View attachment 272358
> 
> I've gotta quit looking at pipes!


Some really great proportions there...really nice!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Picked up a couple ounces of bulk at a b&m


----------



## MattT

OneStrangeOne said:


> This Ryan Alden Cutty round it's way home today,
> View attachment 272354
> 
> 
> View attachment 272356
> 
> 
> View attachment 272358
> 
> I've gotta quit looking at pipes!


That's a beauty though. Love the stem design on it.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> This Ryan Alden Cutty found it's way home today,
> View attachment 272354
> 
> 
> View attachment 272356
> 
> 
> View attachment 272358
> 
> I've gotta quit looking at pipes!


Spectacular pipe Nathan. No wonder you couldn't resist.


----------



## ebnash

IM Corona Laurel. This is just as functional and reliable as the Old Boy. Same fuel capacity, but a little heavier. Same perfect pipe flame. I smoked a pipe with it today and I think it will be my new go to lighter for a while. Very happy with it.


----------



## ebnash

I’ve got another pipe under way with Frank Thunder. He is awesome about sending photos regularly throughout the process.


----------



## Fusion

Looks like a Bulldog, is it?


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> This Ryan Alden Cutty found it's way home today,
> View attachment 272354
> 
> 
> View attachment 272356
> 
> 
> View attachment 272358
> 
> I've gotta quit looking at pipes!


I had to know if there's any function to the cutty shape since it seems so unique. I found an article that mentioned the tilt was to keep smoke and heat away from the face. And most Cuttys, or is it Cutties, most have conical bowls. And supposedly they are born from the old clay tavern pipe shape......interesting stuff.


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Looks like a Bulldog, is it?


Close. Bent Rhodesian


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> I had to know if there's any function to the cutty shape since it seems so unique. I found an article that mentioned the tilt was to keep smoke and heat away from the face. And most Cuttys, or is it Cutties, most have conical bowls. And supposedly they are born from the old clay tavern pipe shape......interesting stuff.


The relationship between form and function is indeed interesting Steve. I had a meerschaum cutty from the late 1800s early 1900s the had a five inch amber stem. I loved the shape and the heritage but sold it because the draft hole was at the very bottom of the bowl and plugged very easily. Many cutty smokers in the past put a coin or brass mesh at the bottom to keep the hole patent and to speed up the coloring of the meer. I tried the brass mesh but still found it a pain.

As to whether the purpose of the canted bowl is to keep smoke and heat away from the smoker's face, I wonder. The stem of my old cutty pipes was pretty long (contrary to the connotation of it being "cut" or short). The length alone would have protected the smoker's face. I wonder whether we tend to attribute some functional purpose to designs whose origins were purely decorative. Will future pipe smokers wonder whether blowfish pipes were designed to accompany seafood meals and nose burners to keep your nasal hairs trimmed LOL?:smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Piper said:


> ...the connotation of it being "cut" or short...


Funny, I took the term "cutty" to refer to being canted like the bow of a ship... either a cutter or the famous clipper ship Cutty Sark.

Or maybe it's the burl block being too short at the base to do other than cant the bowl to get relatively normal proportions out of it. :hmm:


----------



## ebnash

curmudgeonista said:


> Funny, I took the term "cutty" to refer to being canted like the bow of a ship... either a cutter or the famous clipper ship Cutty Sark.


Exactly what I thought, as well


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> The relationship between form and function is indeed interesting Steve. I had a meerschaum cutty from the late 1800s early 1900s the had a five inch amber stem. I loved the shape and the heritage but sold it because the draft hole was at the very bottom of the bowl and plugged very easily. Many cutty smokers in the past put a coin or brass mesh at the bottom to keep the hole patent and to speed up the coloring of the meer. I tried the brass mesh but still found it a pain.
> 
> As to whether the purpose of the canted bowl is to keep smoke and heat away from the smoker's face, I wonder. The stem of my old cutty pipes was pretty long (contrary to the connotation of it being "cut" or short). The length alone would have protected the smoker's face. I wonder whether we tend to attribute some functional purpose to designs whose origins were purely decorative. Will future pipe smokers wonder whether blowfish pipes were designed to accompany seafood meals and nose burners to keep your nasal hairs trimmed LOL?:smile2:


Whether for function or design, I bet every traditional pipe shape has a story. Someone was carving a pipe and realized that this particular shape could be produced easily. Or this particular new tool could make this particular cut. Or if I do it like this it burns better because the bowl is thicker at the top etc etc.....I think I read that church warden were to keep the smoke away from your face as to not block your vision.

I thought nose burners were to keep your nose hairs trimmed? Nose hairs, eye lashes, and eye brows.:wink2:


----------



## Fusion

A small purchase from @Insignia100, thank you sir


----------



## Piper

Picked up a Castello greatline Le Dune. First and only one I've seen. It seems to be almost entirely birdseye beneath the carving.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Picked up a Castello greatline Le Dune. First and only one I've seen. It seems to be almost entirely birdseye beneath the carving.


Now thats nice, great pick up David


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> Picked up a Castello greatline Le Dune. First and only one I've seen. It seems to be almost entirely birdseye beneath the carving.


beautiful pipe...but man...my jealousy just went over the roof....:vs_mad:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Picked up a Castello greatline Le Dune. First and only one I've seen. It seems to be almost entirely birdseye beneath the carving.


Nice! Haven't seen one like that either.


----------



## ebnash

@Piper
A truly beautiful addition to your amazing collection. Smoke well


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Picked up a Castello greatline Le Dune. First and only one I've seen. It seems to be almost entirely birdseye beneath the carving.


It looks like it was made from the hand of a dragon! Very beautiful and unique. Enjoy!


----------



## ebnash

Stumbled upon a gent who bought a lot of this when it was available. 3 X 100G Tins of Mac Baren Burley London Blend.


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> Stumbled upon a gent who bought a lot of this when it was available. 3 X 100G Tins of Mac Baren Burley London Blend.


Nice find! When I stumble I usually fall over and hurt myself!:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

View attachment 272858


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 272858


Somebody is getting ready to go on a buying spree


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> Somebody is getting ready to go on a buying spree


Expecting a box tomorrow :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Ordered 1/2lb of PS Luxury Navy Flake and a tub of Savinelli 140th Anniversary from Tobaccopipes, the 10% off makes the PS LNF cheaper than Carter Hall :smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> Picked up a Castello greatline Le Dune. First and only one I've seen. It seems to be almost entirely birdseye beneath the carving.


That's nice and unique David!


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> That's nice and unique David!


Thanks Charlie. Just read that you were damaged by a tornado! Hope your family was safe and that the insurance will make you whole.


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> Thanks Charlie. Just read that you were damaged by a tornado! Hope your family was safe and that the insurance will make you whole.


Thanks David


----------



## Hickorynut

zcziggy said:


> Somebody is getting ready to go on a buying spree


Going? Nathan never stopped! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 272858


Did those come to the house, or the tobacco storage facility? Or to the underground tobacco storage facility? Or to the offshore tobacco storage facility (I could do this all day) :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Did those come to the house, or the tobacco storage facility? Or to the underground tobacco storage facility? Or to the offshore tobacco storage facility (I could do this all day) :grin2:


I have actual pictures of the warehouse. I once got my leg stuck climbing out of the lance arrow bin....ssshh! Dont tell him...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I have actual pictures of the warehouse. I once got my leg stuck climbing out of the lance arrow bin....ssshh! Dont tell him...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


So, you're the one that made that big azz mess back there! I was blaming the cat! :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## ebnash

Nice work, Nathan!

I’ve never actually purchased a pound of tobacco, for myself, that is. I think I actually got once ordered a lb. of Hiland’s Pete’s Moss for Nathan once, when I still had no idea of what I was doing. I regret that, because even I don’t smoke that anymore and gave up on it pretty quick. Fell into the You Tube hype of this tobacco.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 272914


Staples!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 272914


That's one big ass bag of Haunted Bookshop.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Ordered 1/2lb of PS Luxury Navy Flake and a tub of Savinelli 140th Anniversary from Tobaccopipes, the 10% off makes the PS LNF cheaper than Carter Hall :smile2:


I get my luxury Navy Flake from them too. It's too good and cheap to not buy a few ounces at a time.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 272858


You should get a couple of the half gallon jars at Walmart for your Haunted Bookshop. Last case of 6 I bought was $10 or so.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> You should get a couple of the half gallon jars at Walmart for your Haunted Bookshop. Last case of 6 I bought was $10 or so.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


$8 for a case of 12 down here. I like the half pint jars I can fit 2 oz in one, that way I can have an open jar to smoke out of and the rest can continue to rest/age without being disturbed.


----------



## Scap

Took a page from Nathan's book.


----------



## Scap

Uh-oh! This is getting out of hand!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Uh-oh! This is getting out of hand!:grin2::grin2:


You'd think you were hunkering down or something! Nice haul. I'm guessing you're a burley fan. Enjoy in good health.:smile2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> You'd think you were hunkering down or something! Nice haul. I'm guessing you're a burley fan. Enjoy in good health.:smile2:


I don't know if I am a Burley fan or not. But I did find HB enjoyable in the beginning of my journey 11 months ago.

Hunkered down for sure! Gonna gain 20# staying home.


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Uh-oh! This is getting out of hand!:grin2::grin2:
> 
> View attachment 273254
> 
> 
> View attachment 273256
> 
> 
> View attachment 273258
> 
> 
> View attachment 273260
> 
> 
> View attachment 273262
> 
> 
> View attachment 273264


¿GETTING? outta hand... lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Scap

All jarred up.


----------



## Hickorynut

@Scap all rock solid blends for the stable in my book. You need to practice social distancing from the pipe sites! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Hickorynut said:


> @Scap all rock solid blends for the stable in my book. You need to practice social distancing from the pipe sites!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Online purchases are socially distant, right?


----------



## DSturg369

Man, you guys are giving me the "itch".


----------



## Fusion

So @JohnBrody15 and myself did a Esterval order, this was my haul, plus an extra Tin of Dunhill that hitchhiked from Steve, thanks brotha


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> So @JohnBrody15 and myself did a Esterval order, this was my haul, plus an extra Tin of Dunhill that hitchhiked from Steve, thanks brotha


No worries. Thanks for going in on this with me. Here's my end of the haul:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Just a small order from Tobaccopipes


----------



## ebnash

So, a few weeks ago I contacted Frank Thunder Pipes through FB Messenger and started chatting about a new pipe. 

The experience working with Frank is amazing and he is engaged with you almost daily, sending pics, videos, and asking lots of questions to make sure you are getting exactly what you want. 

I’m not exaggerating here. I counted up a mix of 48 pictures and videos in messenger. It’s great because he asks you questions about what you want at the time he is ready to work on that particular portion/step of the pipe making process. 

You feel like you’re right there his shop. He sends pics with rulers and bowl drilling bits laid against the rough pipe shape so you understand ratios of the design. He pencils in the areas where he plans to rusticate and gives you full control of how the pipe will end up looking. 

His prices are amazingly affordable for a fully custom pipe. He is willing to attempt shapes and styles he’s never done before. The pipe I ordered and shown below (His pictures of my pipe) was $130 shipped. 

Most importantly, at least with the Poker I purchased for the POTY 2019, smokes amazing from the 1st bowl. Depending on how this new pipe performs, I’m thinking of selling 2 of my Castellos to make room for more of his pipes.


----------



## Fusion

Nice Erik, he is great to work with


----------



## Piper

Erik @ebnash. That is a spectacular and unique pipe. Well done Frank Thunder. This can replace the Castello you were rightly unhappy with.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Ken Byron Kings ransom in the frank thunder.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Did David and I both post in the wrong thread or is tapatalk being weird?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> Did David and I both post in the wrong thread or is tapatalk being weird?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, but that's okay we understand, senior moments and all! >


----------



## Fusion

They both been smoking Chocolate cake :smile2:


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Did David and I both post in the wrong thread or is tapatalk being weird?


Yikes! I just noticed this. Definitely have to lay off the chocolate cake. I'm just glad I had company. Thanks Steve!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sorry about the swerve lol Now back to Frank Thunder. @ebnash, if he's willing to try new shapes, given everything else, ie the great quality of my Thunder PotY, and you and Colin's experiences with customer service.....I feel my PAD acting up......


----------



## ebnash

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sorry about the swerve lol Now back to Frank Thunder. @ebnash, if he's willing to try new shapes, given everything else, ie the great quality of my Thunder PotY, and you and Colin's experiences with customer service.....I feel my PAD acting up......


So, when I say new shapes, I mean those that aren't already shown on his Facebook page.

Yup, I talked to him about doing Squashed Tomato, Author, a replica of a Sav. 915. He seems pretty open and willing to try. $130 is his base/lowest price for most of his pipes, so I'm sure he will ask a little more for something new. I do know that he charges an extra $15-20 for Bulldogs because the Diamond Shank is time consuming.

You should reach out to him on Facebook Messenger. He is very responsive. We would take all thoughout the day and I would sometimes get a message at 1am


----------



## JohnBrody15

ebnash said:


> So, when I say new shapes, I mean those that aren't already shown on his Facebook page.
> 
> Yup, I talked to him about doing Squashed Tomato, Author, a replica of a Sav. 915. He seems pretty open and willing to try. $130 is his base/lowest price for most of his pipes, so I'm sure he will ask a little more for something new. I do know that he charges an extra $15-20 for Bulldogs because the Diamond Shank is time consuming.
> 
> You should reach out to him on Facebook Messenger. He is very responsive. We would take all thoughout the day and I would sometimes get a message at 1am


I could see him doing a savinelli 915. It has that Poker shape to the bowl. It would be cool to see if he could do a version of the savinelli Zulu shape but that kind of custom work might put me out of my price range. I follow him on Facebook, i night hit 'em up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Well iv been looking at Dunhill pipes and drooling after @Piper Davids Dunnys for long enough, took advantage of SP 20% off Estates sale and bought this 2002 Group 5 Cumberland Bulldog, just have to wait now :grin2:


----------



## ebnash

Nice buy, Colin. Can’t wait to see it in action. I’ve been holding out for over a year now to purchase a Dunny, hoping to find a birth year pipe that ticks all the boxes. 

Hope the wait goes by quick for ya


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Well iv been looking at Dunhill pipes and drooling after @Piper Davids Dunnys for long enough, took advantage of SP 20% off Estates sale and bought this 2002 Group 5 Cumberland Bulldog, just have to wait now :grin2:


Nice looking Bulldog Colin!


----------



## RasherRoll

Fusion said:


> Well iv been looking at Dunhill pipes and drooling after @Piper Davids Dunnys for long enough, took advantage of SP 20% off Estates sale and bought this 2002 Group 5 Cumberland Bulldog, just have to wait now /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


She's a beaut! I've been trying to resist the urge to take advantage of the sale. P&C also has a couple Stanwell's I like on sale... I tell myself to buy more tobacco instead of pipes, when in reality I don't really need to be buying either &#128514;

Now, if a nice poker showed up on the Boswell webstore, I might change my tune...


----------



## Piper

I have a feeling that PAD is strongly correlated with the amount of time spent in quarantine. I've been looking at espresso machines online—and I don't even like espresso that much!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> I have a feeling that PAD is strongly correlated with the amount of time spent in quarantine. I've been looking at espresso machines online-and I don't even like espresso that much!


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

Just a few Tins and 8oz of PS Luxury Twist Flake, the Cob is another story


----------



## Fusion

Old Cob had to be repaired a few weeks ago, new one is a standby


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Old Cob had to be repaired a few weeks ago, new one is a standby


Seems you can teach an old cob new tricks.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Seems you can teach an old cob new tricks.:smile2:


Lol, there is a Cob maker on another forum i visit and i asked him how to fix it, Elmers glue he said


----------



## JtAv8tor

Really have been enjoying the POY from Frank Thunder that I snagged 2 more, one for me and one for Andy (Podcast cohost).

TripleCapped.com


----------



## MattT

JtAv8tor said:


> Really have been enjoying the POY from Frank Thunder that I snagged 2 more, one for me and one for Andy (Podcast cohost).
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Nice man! They're beautiful looking pipes for sure.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

JtAv8tor said:


> Really have been enjoying the POY from Frank Thunder that I snagged 2 more, one for me and one for Andy (Podcast cohost).
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Are you guys thinking about another pipe episode perhaps?


----------



## Piper

@JtAv8tor, the freeform rustication on those Frank Thunder pipes is really cool.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Piper said:


> @JtAv8tor, the freeform rustication on those Frank Thunder pipes is really cool.


Yep I told him a I wanted a poker and the stem colors and then let him use his creativity for the rest. I am super happy !

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Fusion

Sweet JT, he dose great work


----------



## ebnash

Very nice JT. Frank was working on your order when I placed mine! Great pipe maker and still affordable.


----------



## JtAv8tor

ebnash said:


> Very nice JT. Frank was working on your order when I placed mine! Great pipe maker and still affordable.


yep I plan on getting a few more in the months to come, can't believe he hasn't even made 100 pipes yet, he is going to get slammed at some point with his quality of craftsmanship, and I think it's awesome how he keeps you updated with every step


----------



## Fusion

I had saved my "pipe" money for a while thinking to buy a new Dunhill, i couldnt find a nice new Bulldog then i found an estate on SP, that meant i had money left over, what to do? i was thinking of getting another Frank Thunder, i have 2 of his pipes, i do love them but there is a maker on another site i visit called Neil Monier, he makes some very nice pipes at the same price point as Frank, saw a Squashed Tomato he made and asked him to make me something similar, he sent me a few pics today, will be ready tomorrow. :smile2:


----------



## ebnash

Awesome piece, Colin. Looks like a very unique pipe!


----------



## ebnash

JtAv8tor said:


> yep I plan on getting a few more in the months to come, can't believe he hasn't even made 100 pipes yet, he is going to get slammed at some point with his quality of craftsmanship, and I think it's awesome how he keeps you updated with every step


Yep, I got almost daily updates, pics, and videos. Allowed me to have a lot of input along the way.

I'm quite sure that I had more activity on messenger with him, than all my other conversations combined. I'm currently smoking the first bowl in my new Thunder Rhodesian and once again, it was perfectly engineered. Brand new pipe and smoking dry as a bone.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Awesome piece, Colin. Looks like a very unique pipe!


Thanks Erik, not my usual style but he gets great reviews from people who have his pipes and i do love the shape


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Old Cob had to be repaired a few weeks ago, new one is a standby


Ya doin the freight train boogey in that one?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> I had saved my "pipe" money for a while thinking to buy a new Dunhill, i couldnt find a nice new Bulldog then i found an estate on SP, that meant i had money left over, what to do? i was thinking of getting another Frank Thunder, i have 2 of his pipes, i do love them but there is a maker on another site i visit called Neil Monier, he makes some very nice pipes at the same price point as Frank, saw a Squashed Tomato he made and asked him to make me something similar, he sent me a few pics today, will be ready tomorrow. :smile2:


That ?nautical? Style is very appealing. I've been wanting one of those....who am I kidding seems I want one of everything I see here lately....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Ya doin the freight train boogey in that one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yup lol


----------



## Fusion

Neal Monier pipe is finished, some pics


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Neal Monier pipe is finished, some pics


Looks pretty sharp Colin!


----------



## ebnash

Beautiful pipe Colin. Be sure to let that pipe sit in quarantine and give healthy cleaning of the stem inside and out. 

Would love to know how it performs when you put her in Drive.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Beautiful pipe Colin. Be sure to let that pipe sit in quarantine and give healthy cleaning of the stem inside and out.
> 
> Would love to know how it performs when you put her in Drive.


Will do, even the Dunhill that came today from SP got a wipe over and a stem clean with some IPA


----------



## Hickorynut

Really nice Colin...I'll have a hard time deciding between that and Thunder next....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Really nice Colin...I'll have a hard time deciding between that and Thunder next....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


 Let me know and i can put you in touch with him, cant go wrong with either one im thinking

Just found his FB page so you can look at some of his pipes
https://www.facebook.com/Neal-Monier-Hand-Made-Pipes-166435414099537/


----------



## Fusion

Bit of a story with this purchase, one of my earliest memories is of watching my grandfather cutting his War Horse tobacco, rubbing it out and loading his pipe, how i remember it was War horse i dont know, i loved the smell.
Been wanting to give it a try for a while, after reading the reviews i couldnt decide so i bought both the Plug and Bar, may need to wait until i have a big meal before i try


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Bit of a story with this purchase, one of my earliest memories is of watching my grandfather cutting his War Horse tobacco, rubbing it out and loading his pipe, how i remember it was War horse i dont know, i loved the smell.
> Been wanting to give it a try for a while, after reading the reviews i couldnt decide so i bought both the Plug and Bar, may need to wait until i have a big meal before i try


Good stuff. I don't remember it being particularly strong, but I rarely smoke on an empty belly.

However, based on my belly circumference, I rarely have any empty belly....


----------



## Fusion

Another mail call:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Yea i know, i need another pipe like i need a hole in the head but :smile2:
I couldnt let this pass, i think i got a steal deal off Ebay but you tell me, i dont know much about Sasieni


New unsmoked Sasieni Ruff Root 4Dot with box and sock $56 shipped, looked it up and its a modern pipe


----------



## zcziggy

That's a great pipe at an awesome price, you won't regret it


----------



## Piper

Classic British billiard. You got a fantastic deal. It will go perfectly with your bowler and ascot. Enjoy brother.


----------



## RasherRoll

Recently received my P&C shipment, which contained a lovely small Stanwell billiard, a sampler of the Missouri meerschaum tobaccos, some Mcbaren scottish mixture, PS LBF (my go to blend about 10 years ago), and a tin of plum pudding. I ordered the barrel aged plum pudding, but received the original. Still waiting on a response to see about getting it exchanged, but plenty to enjoy in the meantime. Will try to get a picture up tomorrow, since I've been on a bit of a sampling frenzy since my return to pipe smoking.


----------



## Fusion

Sasieni 4Dot arrived, it is new unsmoked but has a green tinge to the stem, im guessing its been sat in a shop or someones smoke room for a few years, time for a little elbow grease


----------



## Scap

I've been saving a crap ton of money not going out to eat for the past month. Can't wait to get thru this COVID crap and make a spontaneous compulsive purchase on something I don't really need, but can't live without!


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Sasieni 4Dot arrived, it is new unsmoked but has a green tinge to the stem, im guessing its been sat in a shop or someones smoke room for a few years, time for a little elbow grease


Congrats on the new pipe Colin. Please post before and after pics!


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Congrats on the new pipe Colin. Please post before and after pics!


The pic above is a before pic, hard to see the green stem, ill get to work on it tomorrow and will post an after pic


----------



## Fusion

Stocking up on some new to me GH blends, these from Watch City


----------



## UBC03

Damn, the new small batch red flake is sellin out quick. Took me 3 online stores to find some..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

UBC03 said:


> Damn, the new small batch red flake is sellin out quick. Took me 3 online stores to find some..
> 
> Sent from my bunker


You get what you needed? Tobaccopipes have some


----------



## UBC03

Fusion said:


> You get what you needed? Tobaccopipes have some


Yea, snagged a couple tins from them. One for now, one for many moons from now.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Piper

In a traditional Peterson frame of mind. Except for the Davidoff Flake Medallions and University Flake, all of these Peterson blends are new to me. Although I don't generally like aromatics, these blends piqued my interest. They are not heavily topped aromatics and have a similar taste profile to University Flake and St Bruno Flake, both of which I like.


----------



## Fusion

Gave myself a treat and bought this birth year Dunhill (1955) needs a little work which i knew before i bought it, stem has a deepish mark and the rim while not so bad is a little rough. Not something im willing to try and fix myself, will send it off to be repaired

Group 4 Root Briar Canadian


----------



## Piper

Colin @Fusion, that's a beautiful pipe in excellent condition, especially for its age. That rim doesn't look too bad at all. Personally, I could easily live with it. I'll bet @UBC03, @whiskeredbat and some of the others who are experienced in restoration could tell you how you how you could improve it yourself without too much fuss. Whatever you decide, enjoy it in good health. There's something wonderful about smoking a Dunhill that's as old as you are.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Colin @*Fusion*, that's a beautiful pipe in excellent condition, especially for its age. That rim doesn't look too bad at all. Personally, I could easily live with it. I'll bet @*UBC03*, @*whiskeredbat* and some of the others who are experienced in restoration could tell you how you how you could improve it yourself without too much fuss. Whatever you decide, enjoy it in good health. There's something wonderful about smoking a Dunhill that's as old as you are.


Yea the rim isnt so bad, the tooth ding in the stem is quite big and it stinks lol, i call my cob old stinky but this has it beat, my friend has an ozone generator i could use.
Still think ill send it to Mike Myers though, i didnt pay an arm and a leg for it so it has room for a little more cost and im in no hurry. Came with the original box and sock.


----------



## whiskeredbat

Fusion said:


> Gave myself a treat and bought this birth year Dunhill (1955) needs a little work which i knew before i bought it, stem has a deepish mark and the rim while not so bad is a little rough. Not something im willing to try and fix myself, will send it off to be repaired
> 
> Group 4 Root Briar Canadian


Dear Fusion, that's a lovely pipe. Always wanted a birth year Dunhill (1959) rhodesian or bulldog (P or O model) but can't justify the asking prices. Enjoy the pipe for many years sir.

be safe


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Yea the rim isnt so bad, the tooth ding in the stem is quite big and it stinks lol, i call my cob old stinky but this has it beat, my friend has an ozone generator i could use.
> Still think ill send it to Mike Myers though, i didnt pay an arm and a leg for it so it has room for a little more cost and im in no hurry. Came with the original box and sock.


Colin, Mike has an ozone machine and guarantees a fresh pipe for very little money.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Colin, Mike has an ozone machine and guarantees a fresh pipe for very little money.


Yea i saw that on his site, i will go for that option


----------



## UBC03

Did you try giving it a couple salt treatments? Sometimes you'll be amazed at the difference. 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

UBC03 said:


> Did you try giving it a couple salt treatments? Sometimes you'll be amazed at the difference.
> 
> Sent from my bunker


I did not Dino, going to leave this one to the professionals


----------



## UBC03

Fusion said:


> I did not Dino, going to leave this one to the professionals


Understandable

Sent from my bunker


----------



## CrustyCat

This one's a paneled Olympia Grabow I think.


----------



## CrustyCat

This is a little Grabow De Luxe.


----------



## Piper

CrustyCat said:


> This one's a paneled Olympia Grabow I think.


Nice-looking pipe but it's hard to see the paneling. From the side view it looks as if there's a panel at about 1 o'clock but I can't make out any other. Do you mind giving an overhead view? I love panels, especially "four squares" but octagonals too!


----------



## CrustyCat

Piper said:


> Nice-looking pipe but it's hard to see the paneling. From the side view it looks as if there's a panel at about 1 o'clock but I can't make out any other. Do you mind giving an overhead view? I love panels, especially "four squares" but octagonals too!


Here ya go. Hope it's better.


----------



## whiskeredbat

Piper said:


> In a traditional Peterson frame of mind. Except for the Davidoff Flake Medallions and University Flake, all of these Peterson blends are new to me. Although I don't generally like aromatics, these blends piqued my interest. They are not heavily topped aromatics and have a similar taste profile to University Flake and St Bruno Flake, both of which I like.


Dear Piper, a lovely selection of tobacco. Can never go wrong with Peterson. My favourites are the Peterson Irish Flake and 3P's. Both are rather hard to find now with some stores having tin limits.

Good time to stock up:wink2: With Irish Flakes preference is for the older square tins. Baccy in the rounds tins are lighter coloured, drier and the tin aroma is more grassy. Tastewise, the old tins are sweeter (what turned me on to them).

On my last purchase of 3P's, in Dec 2019, the tins came in 2 sizes, one taller than the other and the labels are different. Attached is the shallower tin's label (the taller is the same as yours). Could someone shed some light please? Thanks.

Be safe brother.


----------



## Piper

whiskeredbat said:


> Dear Piper, a lovely selection of tobacco. Can never go wrong with Peterson. My favourites are the Peterson Irish Flake and 3P's. Both are rather hard to find now with some stores having tin limits.
> 
> Good time to stock up:wink2: With Irish Flakes preference is for the older square tins. Baccy in the rounds tins are lighter coloured, drier and the tin aroma is more grassy. Tastewise, the old tins are sweeter (what turned me on to them).
> 
> On my last purchase of 3P's, in Dec 2019, the tins came in 2 sizes, one taller than the other and the labels are different. Attached is the shallower tin's label (the taller is the same as yours). Could someone shed some light please? Thanks.
> 
> Be safe brother.


If memory serves (and it doesn't always), these are the first Peterson blends I've tried. I was turned on to them by smoking University Flake, which I quite liked. I have no idea why the same 50g plug required a larger tin and simpler label this time around. It does seem a bit oversized for Peterson's Petite Plug.

I wanted to ask you how you prepare PPP. My fresh plug was very dense, moist and consistent all the way through-almost like a block of cheese. I cut 1mm strips quite easily and then cubed/broke up the slices. It smoked very well with no dry time but I've read that some people rub it out that meticulous preparation pays big dividends. What's your procedure to get the most out of PPP?

I'll have to order some Irish Flake to my next order. Thanks.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> If memory serves (and it doesn't always), these are the first Peterson blends I've tried. I was turned on to them by smoking University Flake, which I quite liked. I have no idea why the same 50g plug required a larger tin and simpler label this time around. It does seem a bit oversized for Peterson's Petite Plug.
> 
> I wanted to ask you how you prepare PPP. My fresh plug was very dense, moist and consistent all the way through-almost like a block of cheese. I cut 1mm strips quite easily and then cubed/broke up the slices. It smoked very well with no dry time but I've read that some people rub it out that meticulous preparation pays big dividends. What's your procedure to get the most out of PPP?
> 
> I'll have to order some Irish Flake to my next order. Thanks.


Careful with that Irish Flake David, it has quite a nic hit :smile2:


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Careful with that Irish Flake David, it has quite a nic hit :smile2:


Added to wish list. Thanks. :grin2:


----------



## CrustyCat

CrustyCat said:


> Here ya go. Hope it's better.


I have to correct myself. It's described as a Linkman.


----------



## Piper

CrustyCat said:


> I have to correct myself. It's described as a Linkman.


Linkman, shminkman! It'a a panel!:wink2:


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> In a traditional Peterson frame of mind. Except for the Davidoff Flake Medallions and University Flake, all of these Peterson blends are new to me. Although I don't generally like aromatics, these blends piqued my interest. They are not heavily topped aromatics and have a similar taste profile to University Flake and St Bruno Flake, both of which I like.


At first glance on tapatalk, I thought you were playing poker.. lol

Nice

Sent from my bunker


----------



## whiskeredbat

Piper said:


> If memory serves (and it doesn't always), these are the first Peterson blends I've tried. I was turned on to them by smoking University Flake, which I quite liked. I have no idea why the same 50g plug required a larger tin and simpler label this time around. It does seem a bit oversized for Peterson's Petite Plug.
> 
> I wanted to ask you how you prepare PPP. My fresh plug was very dense, moist and consistent all the way through-almost like a block of cheese. I cut 1mm strips quite easily and then cubed/broke up the slices. It smoked very well with no dry time but I've read that some people rub it out that meticulous preparation pays big dividends. What's your procedure to get the most out of PPP?
> 
> I'll have to order some Irish Flake to my next order. Thanks.


Dear Piper, I just peel a layer off and its easy enough to tear it by hand and stuff the pieces into your pipe. Found that there is no difference in taste than from slicing the plug. Easier to control the burn as cubes tend to burn piece by piece so you have unburnt pieces scattered in the bowl. And when they become hard because of the char it's a bugger to relight.

I remember being at a cigar place and this woman was watching me as I took out my pipe/tobacco pouch and removed a plug. It looks like a piece of fudge right so she was intrigued. Peeled a layer, tore it up, stuffed it in my pipe and lit up. Later, I went over and showed her what I was smoking. She had never seen tobacco like that before and we are pals now. Moral of story: Always carry a plug :vs_laugh:.

If you can find Irish Flake in the older square tins grab all you can. Don't know why but older tins seem darker and sweeter then the newer round ones. Tin aging perhaps?

What I like about flakes and plugs is that a little goes a long way and they have a flavour profile similar to a cigar - mildly fragrant, then a snuff like aroma and finally earthy and strong.

Enjoy in good health brother


----------



## UBC03

My red flake with perique came in yesterday. After another day on the "quarantine shelf" I'll be postin a pic and firin up a bowl. 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

This very lightly smoked Radice Silk Cut with a Clear Twin Bore Stem came today, will give it a try out later today


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> This very lightly smoked Radice Silk Cut with a Clear Twin Bore Stem came today, will give it a try out later today


Nice! I like it!


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! I like it!


Thanks Nathan, it has a huge bowl .9 wide and 1 5/8 deep, take a tin of Tobacco to fill it lol


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> This very lightly smoked Radice Silk Cut with a Clear Twin Bore Stem came today, will give it a try out later today


What does it mean by "twin bore"
Is it two separate bores or one double width bore?


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> What does it mean by "twin bore"
> Is it two separate bores or one double width bore?


It has two bores that go into one like this


----------



## Scap

Like a dual exhaust. Nice!


----------



## ebnash

So twin bore, only applies to the stem? Did not know that


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> This very lightly smoked Radice Silk Cut with a Clear Twin Bore Stem came today, will give it a try out later today


Crikey! That's a beaut!:vs_OMG:


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> This very lightly smoked Radice Silk Cut with a Clear Twin Bore Stem came today, will give it a try out later today


Pretty pipe. Enjoy brother.

BTW, I think I would go cross-eyed trying to watch the smoke go up the stem!


----------



## Fusion

So with the last of the money i had saved for a new Dunhill i got this new unsmoked Radice from a guy on another forum


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> So with the last of the money i had saved for a new Dunhill i got this new unsmoked Radice from a guy on another forum


Damn! Another great looking Radice! You must have found a honey hole! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Damn! Another great looking Radice! You must have found a honey hole! :vs_cool:


Thanks Nathan.Both from the same place but different guys

Still have that sites POTY to come yet, a oil cured twin bore but could be a while from Italy in these hard times


----------



## Gumby-cr

2 new Warped blends on Smoking Pipes. I picked up one of each :grin2: They sound good from the description.


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> It has two bores that go into one like this


Interesting, nice pipe indeed!


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> So with the last of the money i had saved for a new Dunhill i got this new unsmoked Radice from a guy on another forum


Luv it, their great smokers!


----------



## cory1984

Bent Crown Garden Walnut pipe and some Match Revelation.


----------



## Scap

First Meer just landed.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> First Meer just landed.
> View attachment 276414
> 
> View attachment 276416


That is a stunning pipe! You're gonna love it! Let us know how you prepare the PPP.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> First Meer just landed.
> View attachment 276414
> 
> View attachment 276416


Nice :thumb:

Dont know if its just me but that Irish Flake is good and knocks me on my azzz, had a bowl a few days ago and had to lay down for a while


----------



## Fusion

What breed is the Meer @Scap?


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> What breed is the Meer @Scap?


AKB signed Tekin.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> AKB signed Tekin.


Nice


----------



## ebnash

@Scap That is a beautiful Meer! Hope it's a super smoker, and colors up well.

My only Meer arrived with a weird chemical fragrance and it has never gone away, so I have stopped smoking it as it burns my tongue. But I have to say that it does an amazing job at providing a bone dry smoke!


----------



## Scap

Thanks y'all.
I'm impressed with it and look forward to getting some color built up!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> First Meer just landed.
> View attachment 276414
> 
> View attachment 276416


Nice!


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> @Scap That is a beautiful Meer! Hope it's a super smoker, and colors up well.
> 
> My only Meer arrived with a weird chemical fragrance and it has never gone away, so I have stopped smoking it as it burns my tongue. But I have to say that it does an amazing job at providing a bone dry smoke!


Erik, is this your Altinok? They should be able to advise you on how to remedy this problem. As you know, pure meerschaum and acrylic should have no flavor. Maybe the wax coating has been contaminated. If so, you could melt it off with a heat gun and then reapply pure beeswax.


----------



## Hickorynut

Liking this lately....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

16 oz of GH Louisiana Flake and 4 oz of new to me GH Brown Flake Licorice


----------



## Piper

Intriguing variety of tobaccos gents!


----------



## ebnash

The concentration of the flavor and smell of chemical is only in the bowl and shank. I spoke with Myers about ozoning it, but he is uncertain how meerschaum will react to ozone treatment. He suggested an aggressive cleaning with alcohol and pipe cleaners. This made no impact on the issue. The stem and exterior of pipe have no sign of whatever it is. Everything I smoke in it tastes the same. 

I’m hesitant to reach out to Altinok as all my communications with him have been defensive in response other than when I made the purchase. I’d rather let it go than get upset about it.


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> The concentration of the flavor and smell of chemical is only in the bowl and shank. I spoke with Myers about ozoning it, but he is uncertain how meerschaum will react to ozone treatment. He suggested an aggressive cleaning with alcohol and pipe cleaners. This made no impact on the issue. The stem and exterior of pipe have no sign of whatever it is. Everything I smoke in it tastes the same.
> 
> I'm hesitant to reach out to Altinok as all my communications with him have been defensive in response other than when I made the purchase. I'd rather let it go than get upset about it.


I wonder if you could put it in the oven on low heat for an extended period of time to try and get the VOCs to offgas.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> The concentration of the flavor and smell of chemical is only in the bowl and shank. I spoke with Myers about ozoning it, but he is uncertain how meerschaum will react to ozone treatment. He suggested an aggressive cleaning with alcohol and pipe cleaners. This made no impact on the issue. The stem and exterior of pipe have no sign of whatever it is. Everything I smoke in it tastes the same.
> 
> I'm hesitant to reach out to Altinok as all my communications with him have been defensive in response other than when I made the purchase. I'd rather let it go than get upset about it.


I got curious about your problem and Googled it. Apparently this is not a rare finding and might have to do with where the meerschaum was mined or stored. It might even have to do with the chemical structure of this particular meerschaum. Here is a quote from the 1896 issue of the Chemical News and Journal of Industrial Science: "Clay, when strongly heated, gave an ammonia smell which soon disappeared. I have often noticed, in smoking tobacco in a clay or meerschaum pipe, an ammoniacal smell."

Since you're never going to be able to smoke the pipe, send it back to Altinok and tell him to try smoking it himself. In the unlikely event he doesn't agree it has a chemical taste, let him keep the pipe to "enjoy."


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> I got curious about your problem and Googled it. Apparently this is not a rare finding and might have to do with where the meerschaum was mined or stored. It might even have to do with the chemical structure of this particular meerschaum. Here is a quote from the 1896 issue of the Chemical News and Journal of Industrial Science: "Clay, when strongly heated, gave an ammonia smell which soon disappeared. I have often noticed, in smoking tobacco in a clay or meerschaum pipe, an ammoniacal smell."
> 
> Since you're never going to be able to smoke the pipe, send it back to Altinok and tell him to try smoking it himself. In the unlikely event he doesn't agree it has a chemical taste, let him keep the pipe to "enjoy."


Thanks Dave, that is interesting and seems logical that the mining or storage environment could cause this condition.

Reluctantly, I've sent an email to Sinan to see what he says. I was very careful in my wording and stated it more as a request for help than and statement that the pipe is "off". We'll see how it goes.

As for sending the pipe back to him, that is a novel idea and made me laugh. I'd certainly consider it if he wanted to pay for shipping to Turkey &#127481;&#127479;


----------



## UBC03

Look what I forgot I bought.. it got tossed in with the empty boxes.. glad I looked before I tossed em out this morning.. lol

Think I need some ginkoboloba..









Sent from my bunker


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> Look what I forgot I bought.. it got tossed in with the empty boxes.. glad I looked before I tossed em out this morning.. lol
> 
> Think I need some ginkoboloba..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my bunker


So.... You are getting packages....


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> So.... You are getting packages....


Yep.. pretty much daily..

Apparently boredom = shopping

Sent from my bunker


----------



## ebnash

UBC03 said:


> Apparently boredom = shopping
> 
> Sent from my bunker


and constant grazing


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> and constant grazing


I wish that was something outta the norm.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Gumby-cr

New Warped blends arrived yesterday. Cracked both open to smell and both smell good but The Red Hunt might be the best pipe tobacco my nose has ever experienced. Going to have to try some of it this weekend.


----------



## cory1984

6 oz. Match Elizabethan and some Bryco tapered pipe cleaners for some of the narrower pipes I have.


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Country Gentleman Bent. I love this smoker!!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Ken Byron ventures Sabotage a few days ago, and some Moriarty yesterday. So far, the sabotage is "pleasant". Just lighting up some Moriarty as we speak. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Ken Byron ventures Sabotage a few days ago, and some Moriarty yesterday. So far, the sabotage is "pleasant". Just lighting up some Moriarty as we speak.


Ken Byron seems to getting buzz as a blender. The packaging looks vault-like. And the names and descriptions he gives his tobaccos are quite poetic. Not surprising I guess!:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Ken Byron seems to getting buzz as a blender. The packaging looks vault-like. And the names and descriptions he gives his tobaccos are quite poetic. Not surprising I guess!:smile2:


I've enjoyed what I've tried but there's definitely the psychological factor of seeing some available on his site and wanting to snatch it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew&Puff

From P&C today:

Peterson Elizabethan Mixture
Peterson Flake
Early Morning (Match) 
PS Proper English
Lane 1-Q


----------



## cory1984

Found a nice set of NEW unsmoked rusticated Comoy's seconds, Super Sports, pipes on the fleabay. One bent and one straight with acrylic stems. Paid very little for these and couldn't be happier. Anyone have any idea what the age of these is?


----------



## Piper

If they're unsmoked, I'd say they're new!:wink2:


----------



## cory1984

Piper said:


> If they're unsmoked, I'd say they're new!:wink2:


Yeah, I suppose that was a bit redundant, sorry. I do want to point out these are definitely vintage and came from what the seller describes as an "older" estate collection. Any info about them would be appreciated.


----------



## Fusion

Got 2 more Forever stems yesterday, a Blue and a Green to go with the Red i already have, now each of my 3 Cob's have one


----------



## cory1984

Fusion said:


> Got 2 more Forever stems yesterday, a Blue and a Green to go with the Red i already have, now each of my 3 Cob's have one


Those stems look great! :thumb: I still need to give one a try someday.


----------



## Fusion

cory1984 said:


> Those stems look great! :thumb: I still need to give one a try someday.


They will be hard to find now that Walker has stopped making them, there are other makers out there though


----------



## Piper

cory1984 said:


> Yeah, I suppose that was a bit redundant, sorry. I do want to point out these are definitely vintage and came from what the seller describes as an "older" estate collection. Any info about them would be appreciated.


I knew what you meant. I was just trying to make a lame funny. Hope someone has info about those estate pipes.:smile2:


----------



## cory1984

More of a gift than a purchase. My wife surprised me today with this great Italian leather pipe bag!! She made this herself out of leather remnants from past craft projects. I'm still shocked how well it turned out!


----------



## Fusion

cory1984 said:


> More of a gift than a purchase. My wife surprised me today with this great Italian leather pipe bag!! She made this herself out of leather remnants from past craft projects. I'm still shocked how well it turned out!
> View attachment 278106
> 
> View attachment 278110


Looks great :thumb:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

cory1984 said:


> More of a gift than a purchase. My wife surprised me today with this great Italian leather pipe bag!! She made this herself out of leather remnants from past craft projects. I'm still shocked how well it turned out!
> View attachment 278106
> 
> View attachment 278110


Very nice!


----------



## cory1984

OneStrangeOne said:


> Very nice!





Fusion said:


> Looks great :thumb:


Thanks guys!


----------



## Olecharlie

DunHill Alpine XXL! Nathan's next Pipe or maybe David!! Ha ha
It's called a Hunter's Pipe recreated from 1936 and there are 10 worldwide.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Amazing pipe! It looks like a cutty pipe covered in snakeskin grafted onto a twig. I love that Dunhill, the epitome of traditional design, gave one if its pipemakers the freedom to come up with this.


----------



## cory1984

Some stores are opening back up here. I was able to get to a hobby shop and get a couple pipe accessories. An unfinished small chest to hold pipe cleaners, solutions, wax, etc. Also an unfinished tray I plan on putting faux leather base in to transport pipes and break up tobacco. I'll post pics of that when it's done.


----------



## cory1984

Took advantage of the C&D sale at smokingpipes.com over the weekend. I ordered on friday and it's here already! Got 3 2 oz tins: Pirate Kake, Awakened Elder, and Mississippi Mud.


----------



## cory1984

Found this nice smooth straight chimney estate pipe recently. Really like the grain on this one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

cory1984 said:


> Found this nice smooth straight chimney estate pipe recently. Really like the grain on this one.
> View attachment 278864
> 
> View attachment 278866
> 
> View attachment 278868


Looks nice!


----------



## cory1984

OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks nice!


Thanks! Can't wait to try it out! ipe:


----------



## Scap

28 ounces of WCC WCS.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> 28 ounces of WCC WCS.
> View attachment 278926
> 
> View attachment 278928


Great Tobacco, enjoy


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> 28 ounces of WCC WCS.
> View attachment 278926
> 
> View attachment 278928


Definitely some good stuff.


----------



## Piper

Needed IM Corona old boy flints but added 4 tins of Sutliff Molto Dolce, 2 tins of St. Bruno's Flake, 10 packages of J. Long pipe cleaners to my P&C order.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Needed IM Corona old boy flints but added 4 tins of Sutliff Molto Dolce, 2 tins of St. Bruno's Flake, 10 packages of J. Long pipe cleaners to my P&C order.


I snagged some Zippo Flint's for a buck and they work just fine in mine....but nothing like making sure you get free shipping on an order. :grin2:


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> I snagged some Zippo Flint's for a buck and they work just fine in mine....but nothing like making sure you get free shipping on an order. :grin2:


Okay, now I feel like a complete fool spending $3.99 for IM Corona flints! :smile2: On top of that, I paid for UPS ground shipping because the USPS doesn't deliver to my weekend address.:grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Another DunHill release for Nathan lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A few months ago i posted here that i had ordered a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore from another place 2020 POTY
It finally came today along with a very nice Italian leather pouch


----------



## Hickorynut

@Fusion....likey,likey!!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@Fusion Super Sweet!


----------



## Piper

@Fusion, beautiful pipe and she looks like a smoker!


----------



## Scap

@Fusion, that's a thing of beauty, right there.


----------



## Fusion

Snagged a few tins of Marlin Flake


----------



## ebnash

@Fusion

Gotta snag that stuff when you see it. Not always easy to find. But it is soooo good. Hickorynut sent me my 1st tin a year or two ago


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's mail!







Haymaker 
Dark Moor
Red Fox
Edward G
Louisiana Broken Flake


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Today's mail!
> View attachment 280508
> 
> Haymaker
> Dark Moor
> Red Fox
> Edward G
> Louisiana Broken Flake


do you have any room left in that cellar?? :smile2:


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Today's mail!
> View attachment 280508
> 
> Haymaker
> Dark Moor
> Red Fox
> Edward G
> Louisiana Broken Flake


Jawhohl! Enjoy Nathan.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Just a Few Refills from Boswell's


----------



## msmith1986

Hey @Fusion, stay out of my area, lol. I stopped in Boswell's on Saturday, Dan had some Black Irish X and Stonehenge set aside for me. Love them guys.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Not meaning to Jack but, the wife and I were scheduled to be in Dublin for a few nights this week. Has a place across from St Stephen’s Green, spitting distance from the Peterson Shop. Also was looking forward to touring the factory a few miles out of the city. 
Then off to northern Italy where she’d hike while I took a 10 day motorcycle tour thru the Alps(on my bucket list for years), a tour of the Savinelli plant in Varese on our way down to the heel for a week of relaxing. 
The plan is to go next year.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rondo said:


> Not meaning to Jack but, the wife and I were scheduled to be in Dublin for a few nights this week. Has a place across from St Stephen's Green, spitting distance from the Peterson Shop. Also was looking forward to touring the factory a few miles out of the city.
> Then off to northern Italy where she'd hike while I took a 10 day motorcycle tour thru the Alps(on my bucket list for years), a tour of the Savinelli plant in Varese on our way down to the heel for a week of relaxing.
> The plan is to go next year.


Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Piper

Rondo said:


> Not meaning to Jack but, the wife and I were scheduled to be in Dublin for a few nights this week. Has a place across from St Stephen's Green, spitting distance from the Peterson Shop. Also was looking forward to touring the factory a few miles out of the city.
> Then off to northern Italy where she'd hike while I took a 10 day motorcycle tour thru the Alps(on my bucket list for years), a tour of the Savinelli plant in Varese on our way down to the heel for a week of relaxing.
> The plan is to go next year.


Sounds fantastic! I wouldn't trust myself on a bicycle let alone a motorcycle but I can't imagine a better way to tour through the Alps! Let's hope normal life will have resumed by next June so we can live vicariously through your pix.:smile2:


----------



## ebnash

Rondo said:


> Not meaning to Jack but, the wife and I were scheduled to be in Dublin for a few nights this week. Has a place across from St Stephen's Green, spitting distance from the Peterson Shop. Also was looking forward to touring the factory a few miles out of the city.
> Then off to northern Italy where she'd hike while I took a 10 day motorcycle tour thru the Alps(on my bucket list for years), a tour of the Savinelli plant in Varese on our way down to the heel for a week of relaxing.
> The plan is to go next year.


Looking for a ride partner on that tour through the alps? Sounds Amazing!


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> Looking for a ride partner on that tour through the alps? Sounds Amazing!


me three!!! :smile2:


----------



## Rondo

It would be a blast to do it with a couple friends.


----------



## Fusion

A few Flakes came yesterday


----------



## Fusion

Not a new purchase but A few months ago i posted i had bought a birth year (1955) Dunhill Root Canadian, it was not in the best of shape so off it went to Mike Myers for a full restore, got it back today and im very pleased


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Not a new purchase but A few months ago i posted i had bought a birth year (1955) Dunhill Root Canadian, it was not in the best of shape so off it went to Mike Myers for a full restore, got it back today and im very pleased


Smoke it in good health, my friend.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Not a new purchase but A few months ago i posted i had bought a birth year (1955) Dunhill Root Canadian, it was not in the best of shape so off it went to Mike Myers for a full restore, got it back today and im very pleased


There is something special about smoking a birth year pipe. Enjoy in good health brother. :vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

I always told the wife if I had the cash and could snipe a decent looking Castello or Dunhill for under $400 I would. Well this Tanshell 60 came in way less than that. Oh, and a restored BC for cheap, since I love BC pipes.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Not a new purchase but A few months ago i posted i had bought a birth year (1955) Dunhill Root Canadian, it was not in the best of shape so off it went to Mike Myers for a full restore, got it back today and im very pleased


Well you don't see Canadians very often and that is super nice. Enjoy brother!

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Well you don't see Canadians very often and that is super nice. Enjoy brother!
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Thanks, if that Dunhill isnt in the best shape i can highly recommend Mike Myers, Full Resto and a Ozone treatment for $51, he also dose a new white dot if needed


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Thanks, if that Dunhill isnt in the best shape i can highly recommend Mike Myers, Full Resto and a Ozone treatment for $51, he also dose a new white dot if needed


Well considering what they easily sell for and what I paid for it, that's probably a service I'll find worth doing for it. Thanks Colin!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I love both my BC 1710's. Now I have a cheap one for another restoration project.
 







Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Tobacco Pipes sale. Morgan Bones poker and a bunch of cakes. Excited about everything here.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Tobacco Pipes sale. Morgan Bones poker and a bunch of cakes. Excited about everything here.
> View attachment 282590
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Yes, you were in real danger of not having enough tobacco or something to smoke it in!:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Picked up these mortta's from @MattT and of course he threw in a tin of Warped Cloud Hopper,


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Yes, you were in real danger of not having enough tobacco or something to smoke it in!:grin2:


I definitely don't want that to happen. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

One of my eBay grabs. Butz-Choquin Bosco 1040. The chamber's pretty deep past the draft hole, so it has to be getting thin at the bottom. Either way, perfect little guy for a restoration project, and I'm not complaining for $16.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

1959 Dunhill Tanshell 60 group 4. I can't believe how good of shape this thing is in for what I paid. The chamber appears to never been charred and only carbon buildup. The rim is slightly blackened, but not burnt or charred, and the stem is beautiful.
I'm still going to send it for pro restoration and ozone treatment to the guy Colin used for his Dunhill Canadian. Even after paying for proper restoration, I'll still be able to double or triple my money back if I ever have to sell it.


























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dunny tanshells are beautiful and rarer than shell briars.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Dunny tanshells are beautiful and rarer than shell briars.


Yeah I went after it because I haven't seen many around. I just realized the stem is acrylic.....I guess I'll make a vulcanite stem for it and have the white dot done when I send it out to Walker Pipe Repair. Gotta have that if I ever want to sell it.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My $16 BC Camargue 1710 eBay special showed up today. Surprisingly this one only needs the stem smoothed out, chamber reamed/cleaned, and bowl top refinished. I think I'll start on this one tonight.




















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Here's my current progress with stripping, sanding out dings, and sanding up to 3,000 grit. I'm just sitting here sanding with a trash can in front of me and watching a movie.


























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

And how the Birdseye popped with the leftover stain and a quick rub down with my oil/wax blend.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> And how the Birdseye popped with the leftover stain and a quick rub down with my oil/wax blend.
> View attachment 282742
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That looks amazing!
Can you share the secret recipe of your oil/wax blend?
Is it like cutting board goop that's a mix of mineral oil and bees wax?


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> That looks amazing!
> 
> Can you share the secret recipe of your oil/wax blend?
> 
> Is it like cutting board goop that's a mix of mineral oil and bees wax?


It is the blend I make for custom cutting boards that I make. It's basically 40/30/30 mineral oil, beeswax, and caranuba wax. I sit the jar in hot water to warm it enough to soften enough to use it.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Here it is with my Roquebrune 1710's. The one on the right is the one I restored a year or two ago and smoke a lot. The one in the box is unsmoked.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

msmith1986 said:


> It is the blend I make for custom cutting boards that I make. It's basically 40/30/30 mineral oil, beeswax, and caranuba wax. I sit the jar in hot water to warm it enough to soften enough to use it.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


wait...you make custom cutting boards?


----------



## msmith1986

zcziggy said:


> wait...you make custom cutting boards?


I do, lol. I made a bunch during the shutdowns, but lately I've been too busy with backlog of construction projects to spend much time in the shop. This winter I might have more time though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

msmith1986 said:


> I do, lol. I made a bunch during the shutdowns, but lately I've been too busy with backlog of construction projects to spend much time in the shop. This winter I might have more time though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


nice!!! let me know


----------



## msmith1986

zcziggy said:


> nice!!! let me know


I definitely will. I have a lot to do before winter. Too many big logs in the way beside the shop that need to go to the sawmill, and I have 2 briar pipes and 1 olive pipe I'm in the middle of carving too, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonedog

Yesterday I stopped into a very small shop in Auburn Alabama called Little Anthony’s. They had a surprisingly large variety of pipe tobacco so I picked up tins of Peterson’s Flake, Royal Yacht and Escudo. Also picked up a nice Brigham Volcano shown here ready for its first bowl of Carter Hall.


----------



## Scap

I had a moment of weakness last week and blew some mad money....
I feel much better now! :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sweet!


----------



## msmith1986

Some pipe making supplies showed up today. I started drawing and cutting a little before I closed the shop and came up to the house for dinner. I forgot to take a pic of the acrylic rods I got for making stems.




















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Very impressive gentlemen!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ordered this before the cat had his accident, expensive weekend.















Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Sorry to hear about the cat Nathan.:frown2:

Now I know why you're always able to smoke aged tobacco! Buying in depth makes a lot of sense, especially virginia blends.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Doctor's Pipes double flash bent billiard. I've been following this carver, Roman Kovalev, for over a year. His bamboo work is unique and fascinating, almost organic. His bio is fascinating too: he's a pediatric neurologist and entrepreneur. I love the gnarly bamboo and the deep, craggy blast (which seems to be enjoying a renaissance lately).

These photos are from his website.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ordered this before the cat had his accident, expensive weekend.
> View attachment 283524
> 
> 
> View attachment 283526
> 
> Radice Hawkbill


Nice haul Nathan. I had 2 cans of Sun Bear in my cart and then got distracted by catastrophe at work. By the time the smoke cleared, they were all gone!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Doctor's Pipes double flash bent billiard. I've been following this carver, Roman Kovalev, for over a year. His bamboo work is unique and fascinating, almost organic. His bio is fascinating too: he's a pediatric neurologist and entrepreneur. I love the gnarly bamboo and the deep, craggy blast (which seems to be enjoying a renaissance lately).
> 
> These photos are from his website.


Did you buy this one David? I've been following his work for a while too, they are some unique, beautiful pipes.


----------



## jurgenph

damn you cbid! 


J.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Did you buy this one David? I've been following his work for a while too, they are some unique, beautiful pipes.


I did buy it. I really like the pipe. It smokes well too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> I did buy it. I really like the pipe. It smokes well too.


Is this the one you've been posting pics of in the what are you smoking thread? I was thinking you bought a second one!


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> I did buy it. I really like the pipe. It smokes well too.


Very nice, i do like that one :thumb:


----------



## msmith1986

Some more pipe supplies and new block jaws from VFH. Just for fun, here's some pics of a plateau block coming to life as a stack/chimney. I did the chamber bore old-school freehand with a small spindle gouge and a left-rounded scraper to about 0.85" and tapering down to about 0.75" at the bottom. Whenever I get more time I'll work on outer bowl shaping and making the acrylic stem I already drilled and turned the tenon on to fit the 3/8"x 3/4" deep mortise I cut in the shank.






























































Sent from my talking interwebs device.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Is this the one you've been posting pics of in the what are you smoking thread? I was thinking you bought a second one!


This is the same one. I just thought I'd post to the Pipe Purchase thread because the carver posted such professional pictures on his website. Although I really admire Doctor's pipes and each one is unique, I doubt I'll be buying more. But then, never say never!:smile2:

Here's a picture from Doctor's Pipes website of the pipe broken down. The stainless steel is milled by Kovalev and the fit between tenon and mortise is so tight I have to lubricate the tenon with water to get it in and out.


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Some more pipe supplies and new block jaws from VFH. Just for fun, here's some pics of a plateau block coming to life as a stack/chimney. I did the chamber bore old-school freehand with a small spindle gouge and a left-rounded scraper to about 0.85" and tapering down to about 0.75" at the bottom. Whenever I get more time I'll work on outer bowl shaping and making the acrylic stem I already drilled and turned the tenon on to fit the 3/8"x 3/4" deep mortise I cut in the shank.
> 
> Sent from my talking interwebs device.


That's impressive! Is the bowl slightly canted outwards or is that an artifact of the angle at which it was photographed?


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF and some Comoy's Cask #4, notice the date on the LNF, already aged, thanks SP


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> That's impressive! Is the bowl slightly canted outwards or is that an artifact of the angle at which it was photographed?


If you look at the pic of the block with the lines drawn before turning, it is canted slightly outward. I did that to stay with the grain to hopefully have straight grain on the front and maybe the entire bowl. I guess we'll see after I get time for more shaping and see.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> If you look at the pic of the block with the lines drawn before turning, it is canted slightly outward. I did that to stay with the grain to hopefully have straight grain on the front and maybe the entire bowl. I guess we'll see after I get time for more shaping and see.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Interesting. I always assumed that pipemakers canted the bowl outwards for aesthetic reasons (and probably sometimes they do). But it makes more sense that they do it to get the most out of the grain.


----------



## jurgenph

not exactly unicorns or super hard to find... but i finally got my paws on some esoterica tins 

hope they live up to the hype.

now to find penzance and stonehaven...


J.


----------



## Scap

Latest haul. :grin2:


----------



## Piper

It won't work any better than a nail but, I have to say, this pipe tool is a thing of beauty. It weighs a ton, and the blade and pick lock into position like the safety on a Wilson Combat 1911.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> It won't work any better than a nail but, I have to say, this pipe tool is a thing of beauty. It weighs a ton, and the blade and pick lock into position like the safety on a Wilson Combat 1911.


Nice!


----------



## Hickorynut

It's that time of year and I had to get the Small Batch, the Falcon...well....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

This just in...


J.


----------



## ukbob

jurgenph said:


> This just in...
> 
> J.


Nice haul there.


----------



## jurgenph

And a little more...


J.


----------



## RasherRoll

This thread needs a little love. My most recent acquisition. In addition to some odds and ends of bulk tobacco, of course. 
My first Peterson, an Aran zulu, and a Stanwell poker. Hoping this helps me to resist the temptation of buying one of the Peterson Christmas pipes...


----------



## Piper

RasherRoll said:


> This thread needs a little love. My most recent acquisition. In addition to some odds and ends of bulk tobacco, of course.
> My first Peterson, an Aran zulu, and a Stanwell poker. Hoping this helps me to resist the temptation of buying one of the Peterson Christmas pipes...


Beautiful pipes and pretty classy photography!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## ELLASU

*First Order*

My first order arrived yesterday!
Got a pipe tool, cleaners, & forever stem for my MM cob.


----------



## DSturg369

ELLASU said:


> My first order arrived yesterday!
> Got a pipe tool, cleaners, & forever stem for my MM cob.


Awesome start... Lovin' that stem!


----------



## Piper

ELLASU said:


> My first order arrived yesterday!
> Got a pipe tool, cleaners, & forever stem for my MM cob.


Nice! Enjoy!:smile2:


----------



## Scap

Guess I'll be a fully stocked B&M before much longer....


----------



## RasherRoll

Scap said:


> Guess I'll be a fully stocked B&M before much longer....
> 
> View attachment 291828


Nice haul! That Samarra must be good stuff!


----------



## Scap

RasherRoll said:


> Nice haul! That Samarra must be good stuff!


No idea! But I'll find out.
On these limited releases I like to get five tins. Even if I end up not liking it (highly unlikely) I could find someone willing to buy it.


----------



## swmalone78

I picked up some pipes and a 5 pipe rack with a nice tobacco jar. Staring on the left and going down pipes are as follows.

Sherwood Rock Briar Savinelli shape 810

La Strada Staccato Italy 171

Scoop Sandblast Italy

Savory's Argyll Made in London 95

Then a couple dr grabows and a medico.

I'm in the process of cleaning them up now.

The only one I have smoked is the la Strada and it was great. Not a lot of info for these pipes, if anyone has any info or thoughts let me know.


----------



## Piper

swmalone78 said:


> I picked up some pipes and a 5 pipe rack with a nice tobacco jar. Staring on the left and going down pipes are as follows.
> 
> Sherwood Rock Briar Savinelli shape 810
> 
> La Strada Staccato Italy 171
> 
> Scoop Sandblast Italy
> 
> Savory's Argyll Made in London 95
> 
> Then a couple dr grabows and a medico.
> 
> I'm in the process of cleaning them up now.
> 
> The only one I have smoked is the la Strada and it was great. Not a lot of info for these pipes, if anyone has any info or thoughts let me know.


There seems to be a little information on pipedia.org. For example, this is what it has to say about La Strada: La Strada

_From Pipes, Artisans and Trademarks, by José Manuel Lopes

La Strada was an Italian export brand. Its large formats had some success in the USA, and were included in the 1970 Tinder Box catalog._


----------



## swmalone78

Piper said:


> There seems to be a little information on pipedia.org. For example, this is what it has to say about La Strada: La Strada
> 
> _From Pipes, Artisans and Trademarks, by José Manuel Lopes
> 
> La Strada was an Italian export brand. Its large formats had some success in the USA, and were included in the 1970 Tinder Box catalog._


I ran across that. I saw a reference somewhere mentioning that they thought La Strada was a Peterson export brand.

I can't find out anything about the one marked scoop. The Savory's is mentioned as a Dunhill second. Unfortunately that pipe looked like someone carried in around in a pocket full of gravel. It has a ton of little dents and divots that I have had limited success steaming out.


----------



## CrustyCat

I bought a bones pipe. Not too bad.


----------



## cory1984

Picked up a fresh box of half pint jars


----------



## cory1984

A couple Ounces of Sutliff Hot Chocolate and a nice big polished bent MM General pipe!


----------



## swmalone78

cory1984 said:


> Picked up a fresh box of half pint jars
> View attachment 292148


These things are like gold in Utah right now. Cant find any canning jars for months. Most of my garden went to waste.


----------



## Fusion

Managed to order some of WCC "Double Barrel " Christmas blend earlier, sold out in 3 hrs


----------



## cory1984

swmalone78 said:


> These things are like gold in Utah right now. Cant find any canning jars for months. Most of my garden went to waste.


Same thing here. I got REALLY lucky and got the last case on the shelf! :grin2:


----------



## ELLASU

Started my sample buy, spent 30 bucks:

Sutliff Lord Nelson
Sutliff 504C Aromatic English 
Sutliff Voodoo Queen
Sutliff Louisiana Perique
Newminister No.23 BlackBerry Brandy
C&D Chocolate Cavendish
C&D Bayou Morning 
C&D Haunted Bookshop

I couldn’t help myself being a Cajun I had to buy some with familiar names. I have no idea if they are any good. I really like being able to buy by the oz. to try them out.


----------



## Fusion

ELLASU said:


> Started my sample buy, spent 30 bucks:
> 
> Sutliff Lord Nelson
> Sutliff 504C Aromatic English
> Sutliff Voodoo Queen
> Sutliff Louisiana Perique
> Newminister No.23 BlackBerry Brandy
> C&D Chocolate Cavendish
> C&D Bayou Morning
> C&D Haunted Bookshop
> 
> I couldn't help myself being a Cajun I had to buy some with familiar names. I have no idea if they are any good. I really like being able to buy by the oz. to try them out.


Love the Bayou Morning and Haunted Bookshop, never tried the others, hope they are something you like


----------



## UBC03

Bookshop is a go to smoke for sure

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Got some holiday tobaccos in the mail today.

2 oz Sutliff Frosty Mint
1 oz Russ' Yule Log
1 oz Russ' Sugar Plum 
1 oz H&H Egg Nog

Now just have to smoke all these by Christmas!:vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

cory1984 said:


> Got some holiday tobaccos in the mail today.
> 
> 2 oz Sutliff Frosty Mint
> 1 oz Russ' Yule Log
> 1 oz Russ' Sugar Plum
> 1 oz H&H Egg Nog
> 
> Now just have to smoke all these by Christmas!:vs_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 292842


That's a lot of smoking to get done in ten days! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Just bought myself this RD Powell Bulldog for Xmas


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nice! She’s a looker!


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! She's a looker!


Thanks Nathan, been looking at his pipes for a while then he put this one up for sale today and i just had to have it


----------



## Piper

Very handsome Colin. Enjoy brother!


----------



## ukbob

Nice one , hope she smokes okay .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Just bought myself this RD Powell Bulldog for Xmas


_That's PURDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_ :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Thanks Guys


----------



## Fusion

Ron Powell Bulldog showed up today, looks even better in hand, love it


----------



## Piper

Bought ten tins of GLP Stonehenge Flake during SP's holiday sale. If I'd been a bit more patient I could have got an extra 10% off by waiting for TP's sale.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Bought ten tins of GLP Stonehenge Flake during SP's holiday sale. If I'd been a bit more patient I could have got an extra 10% off by waiting for TP's sale.


Or,,, you could go ahead and buy 10 more tins with the extra 10% off and be ahead of the next sale! :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Or,,, you could go ahead and buy 10 more tins with the extra 10% off and be ahead of the next sale! :vs_cool:


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

No no!...I can't be in here looking and catching up....no....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Just ordered from TP: 8 tins of Davidoff Flake Medallions at 25% off and 1 tin of Peterson Navy Rolls.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Just ordered from TP: 8 tins of Davidoff Flake Medallions at 25% off and 1 tin of Peterson Navy Rolls.


I just got that email, was gona come here and tell you about it, guess you got the same mail :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

Thanks Colin @Fusion. I need more tobacco like a hole in the head but I can't resist a "bargain!":vs_OMG:


----------



## ukbob

Just ordered a Peterson Donegal Rocky 150 first ever straight pipe , should arrive by 5 Jan, hopefully 🙏.


----------



## Piper

Wolfgang Becker "wasps" are hard to find and disappear immediately when they're posted online. Estates show up on Ebay about once a month but unsmoked estates are rarer than new ones. I was lucky enough to grab this unsmoked one from SP at a very good price, probably within minutes of its being listed under German estates. It's 5.3" long with a chamber diameter of 0.78" and depth of 1.24". The oval ring at the end of the stem is mammoth. The pipe is a grade 9 which, according to pipedia, means it was made sometime before 2009, when Becker changed his grading system to "bear paws."


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Wolfgang Becker "wasps" are hard to find and disappear immediately when they're posted online. Estates show up on Ebay about once a month but unsmoked estates are rarer than new ones. I was lucky enough to grab this unsmoked one from SP at a very good price, probably within minutes of its being listed under German estates. It's 5.3" long with a chamber diameter of 0.78" and depth of 1.24". The oval ring at the end of the stem is mammoth. The pipe is a grade 9 which, according to pipedia, means it was made sometime before 2009, when Becker changed his grading system to "bear paws."


Awesome pickup David! I've always had a 'thing' for the Wasp! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Wolfgang Becker "wasps" are hard to find and disappear immediately when they're posted online. Estates show up on Ebay about once a month but unsmoked estates are rarer than new ones. I was lucky enough to grab this unsmoked one from SP at a very good price, probably within minutes of its being listed under German estates. It's 5.3" long with a chamber diameter of 0.78" and depth of 1.24". The oval ring at the end of the stem is mammoth. The pipe is a grade 9 which, according to pipedia, means it was made sometime before 2009, when Becker changed his grading system to "bear paws."


Sweet looking pipe David, nice pickup:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ebnash

Beautiful pick up @Piper


----------



## ebnash

Made a bit of an impulse purchase today and since my birthday is this month, I'm just going to call it my gift to myself, Lol.

Been admiring @Fusion Cellini Bulldog for some time now and knew I wanted a Bulldog of similar shape. Let's call it a "Squat Bulldog"

I've also wanted to own a Dunhill pipe and after searching almost everyday for a birth year pipe that struck my fancy, it hasn't really presented itself yet, so I did some interneting and figured out the model number for the Dunhill "Squat" Bulldog, which is 117 and then played around with group sizes and figured out I wanted a 4, so on went my search for the perfect 4117. Found it on the Euro Smoking Pipes site and immediately made the purchase. No clue when it will arrive, but I'm very much looking forward to it. Will also be my 1st Cumberland.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Made a bit of an impulse purchase today and since my birthday is this month, I'm just going to call it my gift to myself, Lol.
> 
> Been admiring @*Fusion* Cellini Bulldog for some time now and knew I wanted a Bulldog of similar shape. Let's call it a "Squat Bulldog"
> 
> I've also wanted to own a Dunhill pipe and after searching almost everyday for a birth year pipe that struck my fancy, it hasn't really resented itself yet, so I did some interneting and figured out the mode number for the Dunhill "Squat" Bulldog, which is 117 and then played around with group sizes and figures out I wanted a 4, so on went my search for the perfect 4117. Found it on the Euro Smoking Pipes site and immediately made the purchase. No clue when it will arrive, but I'm very much looking forward to it. Will also be my 1st Cumberland.


Very nice, similar to my Cumberland but mine is a bent group 5, hope your as pleased with it as i am with mine, Enjoy :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Nice pick-up Erik @ebnash. For obvious reasons, I always think of the bulldog as the quintessential British pipe shape.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye 
Kendal Kentucky 
Curly Cut Deluxe 
Brown Flake Scented


----------



## Piper

Nice haul. I saw the notices on SP but didn't pull the trigger. Too many pipe-related deliveries lately!


----------



## msmith1986

Butz-Choquin Gardian 1614 from late-70's to early-80's. Needs a little work on the tooth marks on the stem, and minor smoothing otherwise, and the inside of the bowl is barely beyond carbon.This one caught my eye because I have a few BC's of similar style and the 1614 shape in most other trim lines doesn't have a shank cap, just a blended stem.




















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Made a bit of an impulse purchase today and since my birthday is this month, I'm just going to call it my gift to myself, Lol.
> 
> Been admiring @Fusion Cellini Bulldog for some time now and knew I wanted a Bulldog of similar shape. Let's call it a "Squat Bulldog"
> 
> I've also wanted to own a Dunhill pipe and after searching almost everyday for a birth year pipe that struck my fancy, it hasn't really presented itself yet, so I did some interneting and figured out the model number for the Dunhill "Squat" Bulldog, which is 117 and then played around with group sizes and figured out I wanted a 4, so on went my search for the perfect 4117. Found it on the Euro Smoking Pipes site and immediately made the purchase. No clue when it will arrive, but I'm very much looking forward to it. Will also be my 1st Cumberland.


Very nice pickup. I was on ebay stalking a few pretty rough Dunhill Cumberlands and Castello sea rocks when I found other stuff because the ones I wanted went ridiculously high, lol.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My GH Haul the past 2 weeks


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> My GH Haul the past 2 weeks


Oh man, that's more tobacco than I can smoke in 10 years! Awesome!


----------



## msmith1986

A cheap nosewarmer to try out from a shop across the river in Lancaster. Never heard of Mitchell Thomas, but it's smooth and the drilling looks good. I won't complain much for a cheap briar pipe.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Been looking at Peterson's Spigot pipes for quite a while, pulled the trigger on a Spigot System 302 smooth today, should have it Monday or Tuesday


----------



## msmith1986

My vintage Jean LaCroix finally showed up today. 10 days from Ohio to PA is 3X slower than Conestoga wagon delivery. I'm pretty into the history of any of my hobbies, so I had to have a Jean LaCroix. It's hard to date one of these, but since it has a short more modern stinger, I'll guess mid 70's. Who knows though.


























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Like the pipe. Like the coolidors. Enjoy.


----------



## ebnash

The fever has set it again. I purchased 2 more pipes, both Stanwells and I'm happy to say neither of them are filter equipped. So Silly that I'm buying more pipes when I can barely squeeze in 2-3 bowls per week if I'm lucky.

My Dunhill Bulldog, which was purchased from Smoking Pipes EU site, it still in transit since the 13th and seems to be stuck in some strange USPS East coast tour. Shipped from Ireland on the 13th and landed in NY, NY. Then it went to CT, then NJ, then MD, and then Wasginton DC. I wonder where it will go next. Not a great feeling as you know the more stops it makes, the greater the chance for mishandling.

Yesterday, I bought a Stanwell 32 (Bulldog) from the "Authentic" line which is just unfinsihed wood and sanded smooth. That one will be fun as it is supposed to color and darken over time. I'll also probably add a hand wax finish, as well.

The 2nd pipe I purchased yesterday will be, I believe, my 1st ever estate pipe purchase. Seems like such a strange thing to buy a used pipe and I'm not a germaphobe. Any way, it is a 60's Stanwell Sixten Ivarsson design and a very handsome piece. Never know what this thing will look like in person as it's an eBay purchase...


----------



## Fusion

Spigot System 302 smooth, mail man brought it today drilling is spot on, going to give the bowl coating a very light sand before i smoke it


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Spigot System 302 smooth, mail man brought it today drilling is spot on, going to give the bowl coating a very light sand before i smoke it


Very classic looking pipe Colin. Enjoy it to the Max!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sweet looking pipes, @Fusion @ebnash


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> The fever has set it again. I purchased 2 more pipes, both Stanwells and I'm happy to say neither of them are filter equipped. So Silly that I'm buying more pipes when I can barely squeeze in 2-3 bowls per week if I'm lucky.
> 
> My Dunhill Bulldog, which was purchased from Smoking Pipes EU site, it still in transit since the 13th and seems to be stuck in some strange USPS East coast tour. Shipped from Ireland on the 13th and landed in NY, NY. Then it went to CT, then NJ, then MD, and then Wasginton DC. I wonder where it will go next. Not a great feeling as you know the more stops it makes, the greater the chance for mishandling.
> 
> Yesterday, I bought a Stanwell 32 (Bulldog) from the "Authentic" line which is just unfinsihed wood and sanded smooth. That one will be fun as it is supposed to color and darken over time. I'll also probably add a hand wax finish, as well.
> 
> The 2nd pipe I purchased yesterday will be, I believe, my 1st ever estate pipe purchase. Seems like such a strange thing to buy a used pipe and I'm not a germaphobe. Any way, it is a 60's Stanwell Sixten Ivarsson design and a very handsome piece. Never know what this thing will look like in person as it's an eBay purchase...


In my experience with a few of my natural pipes, the oils from your hands give it the darker color over time. I hold my pipes and almost never clench them, so I guess mine darken faster, lol.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Out of paranoia, I've been trying to find more MacBaren Burley London Blend. A discontinued blend before I started smoking had a one time re-release last year. I missed it, but was able to purchase 3 100G tins from a member on another forum. I REALLY like this tobacco and its what I always want to reach for. I've just about finished my 1st tine and the reality is that the other 2 will last a while, I started putting the work out again. On another forum, a member contacted me saying he had 8 100G tins of yet, another discontinued tobacco called Norwood (MacBaren) and claimed it is very similar. I did a trade to get one of these tins to try and he also sent me a sample of Granger, his favorite smoke.

Not quite sure what I'm thinking here. Why the hell would I want to get hooked on another unavailable tobacco????


----------



## ebnash

Had a couple pipe related packages show up yesterday...

I really like the wooden Pipe Shoe/Rests and they are cheap (6.49ea) so I ordered 5 more to have in my truck, a few at work, etc...

Also, my virgin/raw Stanwell 32 showed up. Snapped a couple pics of the incoming state and then used this (cheapo) pipe for a test vehicle for using 100% coconut oil (unscented/no flavor) as a stain and then put a couple coats of Paragon wax to seal it up. Wax applied and buffed off by hand, so no sheen. Interestingly enough, the coconut oil removed the gold "S" marking on the stem. You can see it's missing in the post stain pics.


----------



## msmith1986

Package just showed up from TW. Savinelli 310KS lucite and Danish Navigator. Not sure where he finds stuff this nice, but I bought them right after he told me about them over the weekend when we were talking about some stem rods he found for me. He gets estates somewhere and sells them on his eBay store.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Here's some better shots of the Savinelli




















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

And the Navigator














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Uggghhh! A few weeks back I posted on this thread that I had ordered my 1st Dunhill from Smoking Pipes EU site. For almost a month now I've been watching this package move from location to location with no real direct course. 1st of all, Smoking Pipes EU only offered free shipping, no alternatives. So they used local post to initiate the shipment. It took a week before it got on a flight, where is landed in NY,NY with USPS. From there, it went to CT, then NJ, then MD, then DC, then VA, then back to DC. Each of these stops, took 3-4 days before moving again. It sat in DC for another few days with no movement and then appeared in Oakland, CA (about 50 miles from me), where it sat again for 3-4 days. Yesterday, I logged into USPS to check the status and it is now back in MD again.

I'm not even upset about the amount of time, but rather, the pointless jaunt up and down the east coast before is made it out west, only to go back to the east coast again.

I had to register with a USPS account in order to email them about the package, only to find out this service is currently unavailable. So then I tried to generate a missing package esacalation, but to do that, you must 1st initiate a missing package search which has to go for 4-5 days before it can be upgraded to a missing package event. After trying to do this, I find that the missing package search can not be started because the service in unavailable. So, I decide to call USPS service number and see how long I can sit on hold before wanting to blow my brains out. After 10 minutes of phone tree, I learn that if the package did not originate in the US, they won't search for it. I must escalate to the original carrier.

The only other thing I can think to do, is try contacting my postmaster general. My understanding from some online searching is that the labeling on the packaging is most likely confusing the auto sorting machines. Unless I can bring this to someone's attention, I'll just have to watch is bounce around until I get lucky. I've been talking with Smoking Pipes EU about this, but I can't imagine what they can really do when it's stuck in the US mail maze. So frustrating. 

After speaking with others on multiple forums, I've heard several stories about people waiting 2-3 months for packages in USPS, some that even originated in the US. Meanwhile, I receive US packages every day without issue. Oh well...


----------



## zcziggy

It is a government agency after all...be patient


----------



## Piper

What a nightmare! When I used to purchase pipes from Italy, it bugged me that the only option was $30 for DHL shipping. On the other hand, it was usually at my door the next day! Hope you see your new pipe soon.


----------



## ebnash

Finally used up the rest of my credit with Smoking Pipes. Have to thank @JtAv8tor for the assist on this one. I had his address in my smoking pipes account from a group buy of sorts so this ended up going to him. He relayed it to me. Thanks JT

12oz of EGR, 8oz of Haunted BS, 3.5oz of HH Burley Flake, 2 tins of Solani Aged Burley Flake, a pouch of Five Brothers (for ghost busting), a bottle of Obsidian Oil, and an IM Corona Pipemaster.


----------



## ebnash

By some miracle, my Dunhill made it back to California overnight and was delivered today.

Pretty disappointed for this amount of money and of course a month's wait for shipping woes. The fit and finish on this pipe is pretty dismal. Stem to stummel fit has light shining through in multiple spots. You can see the scratch marks in the stem, and the top of the bowl also has scratch/sanding marks, as well as orange peel in the finish. Hopefully its a good smoker, and I will say that the bit shape and size is very comfortable for clenching. 

This order was somewhat of an experiment, as I have read lots of remarks from people across multiple sources that Dunhill pipes are not worth the money, especially modern made versions. This is a new pipe, with 2018 as production year. For $450, I can buy multiple upper end factory made pipes with much better fit and finish quality. There are multiple artisan makers that offer pipes of far superior quality in the $200-$500 range that blow this pipe away. Even the $55 unfinished Stanwell I recently received is nicer pipe than this.h

Lesson learned and I know where to go from here with future pipes. The only other Dunhill I ever plan to buy at this point, will be a birth year (1975), when the right one presents itself. Of course, if some other older estates show up that I like, I could easily see myself going after another. No new Dunhill's for me. I don't see myself returning this one since it came from Ireland and is not worth calories involved...

Of course, this is all my opinion, so not trying to sway anyone else from making their own conclusions.


----------



## Fusion

I have heard the same thing about the newer Dunhills, my Cumberland is a 2002 but has none of those problems, my 1955 is great, happy to see you finally got it though, pics when you get a chance


----------



## ebnash

@Fusion, I'm not ready to post full pics of it at the moment, but I'll just put these up for a close up of the rim finish and inside the bowl.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> @*Fusion*, I'm not ready to post full pics of it at the moment, but I'll just put these up for a close up of the rim finish and inside the bowl.


Yep, looks a bit rough for sure


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Lesson learned and I know where to go from here with future pipes. The only other Dunhill I ever plan to buy at this point, will be a birth year (1975), when the right one presents itself. Of course, if some other older estates show up that I like, I could easily see myself going after another. No new Dunhill's for me. I don't see myself returning this one since it came from Ireland and is not worth calories involved...
> 
> Of course, this is all my opinion, so not trying to sway anyone else from making their own conclusions.


Erik, that has been my impression as well. A couple of years ago, I ordered a couple of "White Spot" Dunhills from England in shapes and finishes I didn't have. Very unimpressed. I sold them to Smoking Pipes at a considerable (and well-deserved) discount. Like Colin @Fusion, I'm fond of my older Dunhills. They were the first "upscale" pipes I bought decades ago and have sentimental value. They are still great smokers-not better than many less expensive pipes-but classic and reliable.


----------



## Fusion

So i need another pipe like i need a hole in the head but!
There is a guy on another forum that mods Cob's, he puts up one for sale about once every 2 weeks and they just get snapped up right away.
Logged on this morning and he had just put this one up and i managed to snag it
This country gent has a white oak shank, white juma band and purple dragon skin juma cap with a vulcanite saddle stem. Plugged with white oak .


----------



## ebnash

9 3.5oz tins of Norwood from 2010 and 2011.


----------



## CrustyCat

Just received a Savinelli Bing, very nice smoking pipe.


----------



## Hickorynut

CrustyCat said:


> Just received a Savinelli Bing, very nice smoking pipe.


Always am drawn to "Bings"....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CrustyCat said:


> Just received a Savinelli Bing, very nice smoking pipe.





Hickorynut said:


> Always am drawn to "Bings"....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


They are classy pipes enjoy! :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

CrustyCat said:


> Just received a Savinelli Bing, very nice smoking pipe.


Congratulations! Can't wait to see it (hint hint).:smile2:


----------



## ebnash

Estate purchase came in a couple days ago. An older Stanwell. Model 25 Danish Star Freehand with a Vulcanite Stem. No clue the age of this pipe, but it is marked Made in Denmark. After a little reading, it seems “Model 25” was used as a universal for uncommon shapes, like this free hand. It has either a strange defect or repair in the shoulder of the stem, but the pipe overall has been very nicely restored. Super comfortable bit. 

I smoked this pipe for the 1st time yesterday. Great flavor out of the pipe, but it did struggle to stay lit. Hopefully it’s not and engineering issue, but more that it was reamed back to bare wood and needs a “break in”. 

Was very please with the look and feel out of the box.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Estate purchase came in a couple days ago. An older Stanwell. Model 25 Danish Star Freehand with a Vulcanite Stem. No clue the age of this pipe, but it is marked Made in Denmark. After a little reading, it seems "Model 25" was used as a universal for uncommon shapes, like this free hand. It has either a strange defect or repair in the shoulder of the stem, but the pipe overall has been very nicely restored. Super comfortable bit.
> 
> I smoked this pipe for the 1st time yesterday. Great flavor out of the pipe, but it did struggle to stay lit. Hopefully it's not and engineering issue, but more that it was reamed back to bare wood and needs a "break in".
> 
> Was very please with the look and feel out of the box.


Beautiful pipe. Everything about it says "Denmark." I'm sure it will turn out to be a superb smoker.


----------



## ebnash

So somehow, I got on an email notification list for Morgan Pipes and he recently had a new shipment of various Bones pipe shapes. Decided to take a quick look for the heck of it. I noticed that he is in Los Gatos, same town as me so I decided I should support his business. Picked up this Bent Bulldog in the standard no finish. Really cool little pipe. I’m liking the rusticated bare finish and the drilling looks perfect. For $39.00, how could I go wrong?


----------



## RasherRoll

ebnash said:


> So somehow, I got on an email notification list for Morgan Pipes and he recently had a new shipment of various Bones pipe shapes. Decided to take a quick look for the heck of it. I noticed that he is in Los Gatos, same town as me so I decided I should support his business. Picked up this Bent Bulldog in the standard no finish. Really cool little pipe. I'm liking the rusticated bare finish and the drilling looks perfect. For $39.00, how could I go wrong?


I've got a Bones bent poker, which I paid about the same amount for. It doesn't pass a pipe cleaner, but beyond that it's a great pipe. I've been quite impressed with the value of his pipes.


----------



## ebnash

@RasherRoll I just had my 1st smoke of this pipe and I'm very impressed with how well it performed. My pipe passes a cleaner with no fuss. Pretty sure that I've never had a new briar pipe smoke this well on its 1st outing. A couple charring lights and then a few ramps and it smoked to the bottom leaving a pile of ash. This was also while I was on a walk, so VERY impressed. I think, since these are made for him, it's a bit of "luck of the draw" (no pun intended) on what you get.

Smoking a budget pipe like this that had zero issues makes me start thinking about the piles of money I've spent on other pipes. While I love a beautiful flawless piece, I'm way more concerned with performance. We are, after all, smoking pipes for enjoyment and relaxation.

I think if he has any other shapes that float my boat, I'll buy more.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> So somehow, I got on an email notification list for Morgan Pipes and he recently had a new shipment of various Bones pipe shapes. Decided to take a quick look for the heck of it. I noticed that he is in Los Gatos, same town as me so I decided I should support his business. Picked up this Bent Bulldog in the standard no finish. Really cool little pipe. I'm liking the rusticated bare finish and the drilling looks perfect. For $39.00, how could I go wrong?


I do like that, iv only heard good things about the Bones pipes and you cant beat that price


----------



## ebnash

Couple more pipes I haven’t posted that came in this week. 

GBD Bent Bulldog estate purchased on another forum. Bowl was teamed back to wood and other than a little buffing, it was left as is. I really like the GBD Bulldogs and hope to find a straight one, as well. They get nabbed up quick or bid up like crazy on eBay. This one was very reasonably priced. 

Ropp Squat Bulldog with a Horn Stem. I’ve looked at Ropp pipes on Smoking Pipes and always liked the shapes, but steered clear because I didn’t know much about them. After seeing a lot of posts elsewhere about what good performers these are, I nabbed one and read up on the history of these pipes. Old stock stummels and stems from the factory in France that have now been finished up and sold with Smoking Pipes. They do not have the prettiest of finish, but it looks like quality briar and stem work that I can clean up and look pretty nice with some elbow grease if I choose.


----------



## Wheels Up

My first venture into the dark side. I haven't tried a pipe before, so picked up a cheap cob and a few different tobaccos to try. I've no idea about pipe tobaccos, so I just grabbed a couple of names I recognize from the cigar world.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Wheels Up said:


> My first venture into the dark side. I haven't tried a pipe before, so picked up a cheap cob and a few different tobaccos to try. I've no idea about pipe tobaccos, so I just grabbed a couple of names I recognize from the cigar world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think the Davidoff is a great choice to start off, the others i havnt tried, welcome to the other side :vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

Artisans blend is a really nice English.
No clue on Winding Road.


----------



## Wheels Up

Scap said:


> Artisans blend is a really nice English.
> 
> No clue on Winding Road.


I tried the winding road tonight. I liked it, though I've no previous experiences to compare it to. The label says it's a blend of Virginia and Cavendish. It was a somewhat sweet tobacco smell and taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

@Wheels Up See how you get on keep us informed of how it's going. I'm sure some us could put together some samples of good tobaccos to start of with. By good, I'm mean cuts and types that are easy to smoke and least likely to give you fits. The Flake Medallions will be similar to the Virgina Cavendish you smoked, but they are in coins and need to be rubbed out and dried so maybe wait to open that tin for a bit.


----------



## ebnash

Got my 10 Tins of London Burley from the 2021 release. Also picked up a couple thousand various pipe cleaners. 

I now officially have more tobacco than I can smoke in my lifetime, unless I start smoking more than a bowl or two per day...


----------



## Piper

Wheels Up said:


> My first venture into the dark side. I haven't tried a pipe before, so picked up a cheap cob and a few different tobaccos to try. I've no idea about pipe tobaccos, so I just grabbed a couple of names I recognize from the cigar world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





ebnash said:


> Got my 10 Tins of London Burley from the 2021 release. Also picked up a couple thousand various pipe cleaners.
> 
> I now officially have more tobacco than I can smoke in my lifetime, unless I start smoking more than a bowl or two per day...


Welcome to the pipe side @Wheels Up. Here's what you're in store for!

Erik @ebnash, the problem is there are so many great tobaccos to experience. And just when you think you have enough someone tells you, or you read a review, about another blend you just _have _to try. Then there was the threat of the deeming rules (whatever happened with those?) so you had to stock up before some of your favorite brands were discontinued. Before you know it, you have more tobacco than you can smoke in a lifetime. But then you tell yourself it's okay because tobacco gets better with age! Of course, if you have all that tobacco, you need a collection of pipes to smoke it in, plus good lighters, tampers, pouches and pipe cleaners... :smile2:


----------



## UBC03

Wheels Up said:


> My first venture into the dark side. I haven't tried a pipe before, so picked up a cheap cob and a few different tobaccos to try. I've no idea about pipe tobaccos, so I just grabbed a couple of names I recognize from the cigar world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


..so screwed..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Been looking for a new pipe around a couple of weeks now and my local tobacconist sold me this Butz Choqin Belle Époque for $40. I like its look and feel so I figured why not...


----------



## cory1984

We had the worst ice storm to ever hit this area over the weekend. There are full sized trees down all over the neighborhood and we lost electricity for over 65 hours.Thoughts and prayers go out to people dealing with this horrible weather all over the country. On the bright side we stayed safe, lost minimal food, and didn't have any damage to our property. And these guys showed up today in the mailbox!! Decided to take a jump into the deep end of the pool with a couple heavy hitters! Stay safe out there everyone!


----------



## ebnash

cory1984 said:


> We had the worst ice storm to ever hit this area over the weekend. There are full sized trees down all over the neighborhood and we lost electricity for over 65 hours.Thoughts and prayers go out to people dealing with this horrible weather all over the country. On the bright side we stayed safe, lost minimal food, and didn't have any damage to our property. And these guys showed up today in the mailbox!! Decided to take a jump into the deep end of the pool with a couple heavy hitters! Stay safe out there everyone!
> View attachment 296988


Glad to hear you stayed safe. Extreme weather really seems to have been a thing the last few years. Please report back on your thoughts and experience with the XX. I just recently smoked Five Brothers for the 1st time and it was a nice shot to the brain. Enjoy them both in good health and safety!


----------



## ebnash

Double Post


----------



## cory1984

I appreciate the reply @ebnash. I will certainly let you guys know what I think of these!


----------



## Fusion

cory1984 said:


> We had the worst ice storm to ever hit this area over the weekend. There are full sized trees down all over the neighborhood and we lost electricity for over 65 hours.Thoughts and prayers go out to people dealing with this horrible weather all over the country. On the bright side we stayed safe, lost minimal food, and didn't have any damage to our property. And these guys showed up today in the mailbox!! Decided to take a jump into the deep end of the pool with a couple heavy hitters! Stay safe out there everyone!
> View attachment 296988


Have not tried either of those though i do have a pouch of 5 brothers, yea let us know


----------



## ebnash

Cheap and Cheerful estate showed up yesterday. This thing is pretty much immaculate. Based on a little research I believe this pipe is pre-80’s but was not used very much. Not bad for $45

Swabbed the shank and stem and it’s ready to go. Can’t wait to smoke this pipe. 

Comoy’s 2nd line, Guildhall Shape 56B from a local estate dealer.


----------



## GunnyJ

A while back I purchased a Michael Kabik pipe from @Deuce Da Masta and he was good enough to include some tobacco samples (Mac Baren Scottish Mix, Samuel Gawith 1792, Rattray's Marlin Flake, and Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake)...thanks bud. Since then I've bought a few blends from my local B&M but he only sells his own blends (which I like) so I thought I'd branch out a little.

Today is like Christmas...the purchases arrived - A mini Bacchus Meerschaum pipe (Royal Meerschaum Pipes), two tins of SG 1792 (Boswell Pipes), and tins of Mac Baren Scottish Mix, Presbyterian, Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation - 1882 Founder's Blend, and SG Black XX (Smoking Pipes). The SG 1792 tins look like they got hit with something on the bottom but appear to still be sealed up.

Similar to @ebnash I now officially have more tobacco than I can smoke in a lifetime :grin2:. The plan is to let a couple of tins sit around and age a little and see how they turn out.


----------



## GunnyJ

GunnyJ said:


> The plan is to let a couple of tins sit around and age a little...


Well now...the Mac Baren, Presbyterian, and Erik Stokkebye tins have dates, but the Samuel Gawith tins do not. Invoking the power of Google I came across this explanation at Smoking Pipes...to sum it up:

Samuel Gawith and Gawith Hoggarth & Co tins use date codes looking like this - 06 254.

This first two digits are the day of the month. The next three digits are the number of months since December 1, 1995. A tin with the code 01 001 is 12-01-1995. Have a tin coded 06 252? That's 11-06-2016 (252 / 12 = 21 years = 12-06-2016, but the base month starts at 1 not 0 so remove a month for 11-06-2016).

Way down in the comments someone was nice enough to supply a spreadsheet formula for those of us that don't want to do the math all the time:
Cell A1 formula: =EDATE(DATE(1995;12;1);B1-1)
Cell B1: The three digit month code on the tin.

Done. Now we know and knowing is half the battle!


----------



## CrustyCat

Wheels Up said:


> My first venture into the dark side. I haven't tried a pipe before, so picked up a cheap cob and a few different tobaccos to try. I've no idea about pipe tobaccos, so I just grabbed a couple of names I recognize from the cigar world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you would like a briar to try, let me know. I have some just laying around not being used. I'd be more than happy to send you one. Not enabling at all...>


----------



## ebnash

Was having a conversation with a piper from another forum about C&D Sun Bear. He offered to part with a tin and I’m pretty excited to pop this one open and give it a whirl. Seems quite different than anything else out there. Need to polish off a couple other open blends and then I’ll dive into this. Seems like a good Spring time smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Was having a conversation with a piper from another forum about C&D Sun Bear. He offered to part with a tin and I'm pretty excited to pop this one open and give it a whirl. Seems quite different than anything else out there. Need to polish off a couple other open blends and then I'll dive into this. Seems like a good Spring time smoke.


Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Was having a conversation with a piper from another forum about C&D Sun Bear. He offered to part with a tin and I'm pretty excited to pop this one open and give it a whirl. Seems quite different than anything else out there. Need to polish off a couple other open blends and then I'll dive into this. Seems like a good Spring time smoke.


Interested to see what you think.


----------



## GunnyJ

You know, I came to this Web site / forum to discuss cigars. Even learn some stuff. And what do I get? A forum full of hooligans and troublemakers that's what! Sure, there's lots of cigar talk, but then after looking around a bit there's all the pipe talk. And then...THEN...if that wasn't enough somebody just HAD to start the vintage razor thread! Why am I reminded of Animal House with Pinto at the toga party?

Pinto's Angel: "Oh look at that nice thread about vintage razors and wet shaving."
Pinto's Devil: "You know they're telling you to try that. Try it. Don't be a *****...just do it..."

Good part is it's mostly all true. Tried out wet shaving...best shave ever, wish I had known about this decades ago. And now pipes...been lightly dabbling with pipes for a little while, bought my first one two years ago. Really starting to get into different blends now and what comes up next? Someone brings up cellaring pipe tobacco. A quick look into that and the consensus is it's a good idea (of which I have no doubt). One guy said as he ages pipe tobacco for every tin/jar he removes from storage he replaces with two more. Since I'm starting at ground zero, I'm starting with multiple containers a few at a time.

Which brings up the latest purchase: Three Hoyo de Monterrey tins, two Presbyterian tins, two C & D Bijou tins, 4 oz Peter Stokkebye 31 Optimum Pipe (cellar 3 oz), and 5 oz Lane 1Q. I saw a review where two guys tried some 5 year old Lane 1Q and they said they didn't notice any benefit from the aging (thoughts?) but everyone who has remarked about this tobacco has said it's really good.

One more incoming order and I'm holding off on new purchases for awhile.

Thanks for all of the great info and ideas.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GunnyJ said:


> You know, I came to this Web site / forum to discuss cigars. Even learn some stuff. And what do I get? A forum full of hooligans and troublemakers that's what! Sure, there's lots of cigar talk, but then after looking around a bit there's all the pipe talk. And then...THEN...if that wasn't enough somebody just HAD to start the vintage razor thread! Why am I reminded of Animal House with Pinto at the toga party?
> 
> Pinto's Angel: "Oh look at that nice thread about vintage razors and wet shaving."
> Pinto's Devil: "You know they're telling you to try that. Try it. Don't be a *****...just do it..."
> 
> Good part is it's mostly all true. Tried out wet shaving...best shave ever, wish I had known about this decades ago. And now pipes...been lightly dabbling with pipes for a little while, bought my first one two years ago. Really starting to get into different blends now and what comes up next? Someone brings up cellaring pipe tobacco. A quick look into that and the consensus is it's a good idea (of which I have no doubt). One guy said as he ages pipe tobacco for every tin/jar he removes from storage he replaces with two more. Since I'm starting at ground zero, I'm starting with multiple containers a few at a time.
> 
> Which brings up the latest purchase: Three Hoyo de Monterrey tins, two Presbyterian tins, two C & D Bijou tins, 4 oz Peter Stokkebye 31 Optimum Pipe (cellar 3 oz), and 5 oz Lane 1Q. I saw a review where two guys tried some 5 year old Lane 1Q and they said they didn't notice any benefit from the aging (thoughts?) but everyone who has remarked about this tobacco has said it's really good.
> 
> One more incoming order and I'm holding off on new purchases for awhile.
> 
> Thanks for all of the great info and ideas.


As for aging it depends on the type of tobacco as to how much of a benefit you get from aging. Most aromatics use a lot of cavendish because it's almost neutral so it takes the flavoring extremely well but it also benefits the least from aging, also the flavorings will fade out. Blends that have more Virginia's will do better.


----------



## GunnyJ

OneStrangeOne said:


> Blends that have more Virginia's will do better.


That's what I've been reading/hearing - Virginia tobacco improves the most with age, Latakia and Oriental varieties are right up there too. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## ebnash

GunnyJ said:


> That's what I've been reading/hearing - Virginia tobacco improves the most with age, Latakia and Oriental varieties are right up there too.
> Thanks for the input.


Just to be clear, Virginia's are what most people are trying to age, because the rough edges mellow and flavors will meld together over more time. When you see people aging Latakia or Orientals, it's most likely because the blend base is a Virginia. Latakia is actually thought to loose intensity over time, but when paired with a Virginia, that contributes to the overall mellowing of the blend.

It's also a personal thing. Some people prefer fresh wines over aged wines and this goes true with tobacco as well. I would focus on smoking lots of different types of blends to see where your interests lie and then go back and buy more of what you liked and cellar some of it to try it with age later on. Personally, I have a really hard time knowing if I will even be piping in 10 years so I try not to get caught up in cellaring too much.

Like everything, you will need to discover your path to enjoyment, but we are here to give guidance along the way. Happy piping.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Interested to see what you think.


Me too, because the elderflower component could basically be a Lakeland in sheep's clothing. Either way, aim excited to try something different. That said, I've already set aside a briar that I rarely smoke to try it in 1st in case a Poltergeist come's floating out of the tin when I open it!


----------



## Piper

Echoing Erik @ebnash, I wouldn't worry too much about cellaring at this point. First you have to figure out what you really like. But even then, your tastes and preferences will evolve over time. I have jars of tobaccos I used to love but only smoke occasionally now. Pre-Covid, I would have gifted this tobacco but, until activity returns to normal, it's just sitting there looking forlorn.


----------



## Piper

I was stung by this little beauty. A Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> I was stung by this little beauty. A Wolfgang Becker wasp.


Nice, do i see a trend here ? :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> I was stung by this little beauty. A Wolfgang Becker wasp.


Damn she is PURDY!:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

@Piper looks to be building a nest.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> I was stung by this little beauty. A Wolfgang Becker wasp.


It a gorgeous piece! I'm all jelly and stuff! &#128561;


----------



## GunnyJ

The latest (and last, for a while) tobacco purchase:
Cornell & Diehl Bijou
Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake
Newminster No. 400 Superior Navy Flake
Newminster No. 306 English Oriental

And now the wait begins...I'm real curious to see where these go over the years. I did get enough to try while most of it ages, so another tip to follow - take notes.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> I was stung by this little beauty. A Wolfgang Becker wasp.


Beautiful piece!

How does it feel in hand?
These fat stummels with tiny bits fascinate me but seem like they would mess with my brain.


----------



## ebnash

1950 Dunhill Bruyere Patent Bulldog

I’ve been trolling Dave Neeb’s website for months now appreciating how many estate pipes he has on offer. He has a great reputation in pipe community and an interesting background. There is a great interview with him on pipesmagazine website. I’ve seen this pipe on his site for weeks now and was hesitating because the pictures made it look a bit rough and the price reflected that. I reached out to him to ask some questions about the pipe. He put my mind to ease and I purchased the pipe. 

The beauty of his business is that he is a true practitioner of “under promise, over deliver”. The pipe showed up looking completely transformed. After you purchase a pipe from him, he does the cleanup, sterilization, and buffing before it is sent out. So what I received was a total surprise in the best way. My pics won’t do it justice, but this pipe is in amazing condition. The chamber is pretty much perfect and the drilling is spot on. 

If you are in the market for estate pipes and want something of any range, visit his site (mkelaw-pipes.com) and give him a call or send an email to ask any questions. He is a great guy.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> 1950 Dunhill Bruyere Patent Bulldog
> 
> I've been trolling Dave Neebs website for months now appreciating how many estate pipes he has on offer. He has a great reputation in pipe community and an interesting background. There is a great interview with him on pipesmagazine website. I've seen this pipe on his site for weeks now and was hesitating because the pictures made it look a bit rough and the price reflected that. I reached out to him to ask some questions about the pipe. He put my mind to ease and I purchased the pipe.
> 
> The beauty of his business is that he is a true practitioner of "under promise, over deliver". The pipe showed up looking completely transformed. After you purchase a pipe from him, he does the cleanup, sterilization, and buffing before it is sent out. So what I received was a total surprise in the best way. My pics won't do it justice, but this pipe is in amazing condition. The chamber is pretty much perfect and the drilling is spot on.
> 
> If you are in the market for estate pipes and want something of any range, visit his site (mkelawpipes.com) and give him a call or send an email to ask any questions. He is a great guy.


Love it and its my Fav shape :thumb:


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Beautiful piece!
> 
> How does it feel in hand?
> These fat stummels with tiny bits fascinate me but seem like they would mess with my brain.


I can see how the stems might seem a bit small for the stummels, especially the smooth. In hand, the sandblast wasp feels both light and dense, i.e. sturdy. The smooth wasp feels weighty and dense. The blast is smaller than the smooth and is perfectly balanced. The stummel feels light in the teeth, even with the relatively petite (wasp stinger?) stem. The stummel of the smooth wasp is bigger and heavier than the blast. It is clenchable but I rest it in my hand from time to time. The stems are unbelievably thin and comfortable but don't seem fragile. They feel as if they will "stand up to" the stummels. The bowls are about group 4 and smoke beautifully. I love them.


----------



## Piper

Erik @ebnash, that Dunhill bulldog is stunning! It looks brand new but has all the pedigree and craftsmanship of Dunhill in its heyday. You and Colin @Fusion are definitely letting the dogs out! Enjoy brother!


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Love it and its my Fav shape





Piper said:


> Erik @ebnash, that Dunhill bulldog is stunning! It looks brand new but has all the pedigree and craftsmanship of Dunhill in its heyday. You and Colin @Fusion are definitely letting the dogs out! Enjoy brother!


Thanks Colin and Dave. I'm very happy with this pipe and there is something about smoking a pipe that was made before I was even imagined.

Seems like February has been a great month for pipe acquisitions for all of us.

I've also commissioned a pipe with Jack Howell and to no surprise, it will be another Bulldog.


----------



## cory1984

Package just showed up with this MM poker-style straight 5th Avenue Diplomat. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## cory1984

Pulled a MM Dagner Diamond Poker out of the mailbox last night. Just opened it this morning and I'm very happy with it. I really like the nickel band on the shank. Has good weight to it and a nice Italian stem.


----------



## ebnash

Great looking and unique Cob, there. Nice pickup!


----------



## CrustyCat

Rossi Lucca (8803 EX) and some Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake.


----------



## Piper

An unsmoked estate Wolfgang Becker apple arrived in today's mail. As of this posting it is no longer "unsmoked." The "nibbled" area at the top of the floc is a feature not a bug.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> An unsmoked estate Wolfgang Becker apple arrived in today's mail. As of this posting it is no longer "unsmoked." The "nibbled" area at the top of the floc is a feature not a bug.


Another beautiful piece David! Your on a roll here lately! :vs_cool:


----------



## cory1984

Waiting for me when I got home:
2 oz Kendal Gold
2 oz Kendal Kentucky
That Gold sure is purdy!!


----------



## CrustyCat

cory1984 said:


> Waiting for me when I got home:
> 2 oz Kendal Gold
> 2 oz Kendal Kentucky
> That Gold sure is purdy!!
> View attachment 298086
> 
> View attachment 298074


Those bags look big in the pictures.


----------



## cory1984

CrustyCat said:


> Those bags look big in the pictures.


I was thinking the same thing so I got out the kitchen scale and weighed them.:vs_laugh:
Both right at the 60 gram mark in the bag. Seems like this shaggy stuff just weighs really light. No complaints here!


----------



## GunnyJ

Picked up this little gem at a B&M today. Apparently Esoterica likes the way Samuel Gawith dates their tins because on the back is 1108E021 rather than a simple date. The power of Google took me to a Pipes Magazine article where they say the letter is for the year and they started this in 2016 with an 'A'. The next two numbers are the month. If they are right, this tin is from February 2020. I wish they would just use a standard date.


----------



## GunnyJ

A couple of tins of Dunhill arrived today...sigh, they are on board with Esoterica and Samuel Gawith for dating. On this back of this tin there's CB025L94. A Pipes Magazine forum entry breaks this down as:

CB - The manufacturer: Scandinavian Tobacco in Assens/Denmark.
02 - The machine on which it was produced.
5 - The year of production starting with 2010 (2015).
L - The month of production in descending order A-L (December).
9 - The day of production within that month (December 9th).
4 - Shift.

Two sketchy parts to this - 1) a fourth shift? and 2) did I really just get a 5+ year old tin?

A user in the Pipes Magazine thread actually references the Smoking Pipes thread this decoding is from and it has been updated with "Update: It appears this method of dating is now out of date."

Any decoding theories out there?


----------



## Fusion

GunnyJ said:


> A couple of tins of Dunhill arrived today...sigh, they are on board with Esoterica and Samuel Gawith for dating. On this back of this tin there's CB025L94. A Pipes Magazine forum entry breaks this down as:
> 
> CB - The manufacturer: Scandinavian Tobacco in Assens/Denmark.
> 02 - The machine on which it was produced.
> 5 - The year of production starting with 2010 (2015).
> L - The month of production in descending order A-L (December).
> 9 - The day of production within that month (December 9th).
> 4 - Shift.
> 
> Two sketchy parts to this - 1) a fourth shift? and 2) did I really just get a 5+ year old tin?
> 
> A user in the Pipes Magazine thread actually references the Smoking Pipes thread this decoding is from and it has been updated with "Update: It appears this method of dating is now out of date."
> 
> Any decoding theories out there?


No your right, 2015, i got 5 tins of it last week with the same date


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GunnyJ said:


> A couple of tins of Dunhill arrived today...sigh, they are on board with Esoterica and Samuel Gawith for dating. On this back of this tin there's CB025L94. A Pipes Magazine forum entry breaks this down as:
> 
> CB - The manufacturer: Scandinavian Tobacco in Assens/Denmark.
> 02 - The machine on which it was produced.
> 5 - The year of production starting with 2010 (2015).
> L - The month of production in descending order A-L (December).
> 9 - The day of production within that month (December 9th).
> 4 - Shift.
> 
> Two sketchy parts to this - 1) a fourth shift? and 2) did I really just get a 5+ year old tin?
> 
> A user in the Pipes Magazine thread actually references the Smoking Pipes thread this decoding is from and it has been updated with "Update: It appears this method of dating is now out of date."
> 
> Any decoding theories out there?


Anything that has the Dunhill name is at least 3 years old.


----------



## GunnyJ

Oooo...look at what arrived today...


----------



## MarshWheeling

GunnyJ said:


> Oooo...look at what arrived today...


. The 304? Are you a West Virginian?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GunnyJ said:


> Oooo...look at what arrived today...


Yummy! :vs_cool:


----------



## GunnyJ

MarshWheeling said:


> . The 304? Are you a West Virginian?


Yep.


----------



## MarshWheeling

GunnyJ said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The 304? Are you a West Virginian?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...

. Wheeling here


----------



## GunnyJ

Was out running errands and decided to make the trip to the only place I know where these are available...


----------



## GunnyJ

Package arrived and I got...


----------



## ebnash

While I haven't received the pipe, I did receive some pictures of a pipe that I commissioned with Jack Howell. Pretty amazing how quickly this came about, considering the level of craftsmen ship that his products represent. I 1st emailed him on Feb 22. He got back to me right away with some questions about what exactly I was looking for. I basically told him I wanted his representation of a Smooth Squat Bulldog with a Straight bit in Vulcanite. The only other information I gave him was a rough length range and bowl diameter range. He said it would probably be about 2-3 weeks. I agreed to the price and offered to pay, thinking it would probably be months before I saw the pipe. His reply was that he would send me pictures of the completed pipe, but would not put his maker stamp until I approved.

Well, I immediately approved after receiving these pictures today. I can't wait to see this in person and smoke the 1st bowl. He has a reputation for making incredibly light and perfect smoking pipes...


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> While I haven't received the pipe, I did receive some pictures of a pipe that I commissioned with Jack Howell. Pretty amazing how quickly this came about, considering the level of craftsmen ship that his products represent. I 1st emailed him on Feb 22. He got back to me right away with some questions about what exactly I was looking for. I basically told him I wanted his representation of a Smooth Squat Bulldog with a Straight bit in Vulcanite. The only other information I gave him was a rough length range and bowl diameter range. He said it would probably be about 2-3 weeks. I agreed to the price and offered to pay, thinking it would probably be months before I saw the pipe. His reply was that he would send me pictures of the completed pipe, but would not put his maker stamp until I approved.
> 
> Well, I immediately approved after receiving these pictures today. I can't wait to see this in person and smoke the 1st bowl. He has a reputation for making incredibly light and perfect smoking pipes...


Very nice :vs_cool:


----------



## CrustyCat

Got this coming.


----------



## bearinvt

ebnash said:


> While I haven't received the pipe, I did receive some pictures of a pipe that I commissioned with Jack Howell. Pretty amazing how quickly this came about, considering the level of craftsmen ship that his products represent. I 1st emailed him on Feb 22. He got back to me right away with some questions about what exactly I was looking for. I basically told him I wanted his representation of a Smooth Squat Bulldog with a Straight bit in Vulcanite. The only other information I gave him was a rough length range and bowl diameter range. He said it would probably be about 2-3 weeks. I agreed to the price and offered to pay, thinking it would probably be months before I saw the pipe. His reply was that he would send me pictures of the completed pipe, but would not put his maker stamp until I approved.
> 
> Well, I immediately approved after receiving these pictures today. I can't wait to see this in person and smoke the 1st bowl. He has a reputation for making incredibly light and perfect smoking pipes...


That is some incredible craftsmanship.


----------



## Piper

Another beautiful dog joining the @ebnash pound!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

CrustyCat said:


> Got this coming.


A classic! Enjoy!


----------



## GunnyJ

Went to the big city to pick up the latest addition for the shop






and look at what the local B&M had waiting for me to indulge on...


----------



## Scap

KBV to the rescue


----------



## GunnyJ

Decided to go to JM Boswells shop today and got some really nice loot!


----------



## UBC03

Anyone else see the Indian chief and the gladiator mask? Or am I more insane than I thought.. lol









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Sure...now that you pointed it out. Doesn't make you any saner though ...

Do those make this guy Ultron / Terminator / Dr. Doom?


----------



## UBC03

GunnyJ said:


> Sure...now that you pointed it out. Doesn't make you any saner though ...
> 
> Do those make this guy Ultron / Terminator / Dr. Doom?
> 
> View attachment 305206


Carnage..









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

UBC03 said:


> Carnage..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ooooh yeah!!!


----------



## Scap

This reminds me of the scene in Mall Rats....it's a Schooner!
I still can't see it.


----------



## Madderduro

been looking to pick up a neerup for awhile...was out at ci today and wasn’t passing this one up


----------



## Scap

Madderduro said:


> been looking to pick up a neerup for awhile...was out at ci today and wasn’t passing this one up
> View attachment 305370


Neerup makes a good pipe. Love mine, and I'm sure you'll love yours.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You guy's all know me I am a Cuban Cigar snob lol!
I only come here to see you all!
Friends that I have gotten to know and love!
God Bless you all and keep you safe!
Happy Easter!


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You guy's all know me I am a Cuban Cigar snob lol!
> I only come here to see you all!
> Friends that I have gotten to know and love!
> God Bless you all and keep you safe!
> Happy Easter!


And we're always glad to see you Tony!👍


----------



## GunnyJ

Another batch of goodness...


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You guy's all know me I am a Cuban Cigar snob lol!
> I only come here to see you all!
> Friends that I have gotten to know and love!
> God Bless you all and keep you safe!
> Happy Easter!


Thanks Tony, always happy to see you here, have a great Easter Sunday


----------



## cory1984

New tan Mr. Brog four pipe pouch. Very happy with this.


----------



## cory1984

Brand new Falcon kit from KBV. The bowls were random and I got the ones I wanted! A rustic Bulldog and a rustic Algiers. Can't wait to try this out!


----------



## cory1984

Also in the mail today:
G&H
2 oz Dark Flake Unsented
2 oz Black Twist
2 oz Brown Twist
2 oz Dark Bird's Eye


----------



## BobP

This where you put your latest pipe purchases? I never came over to this side of the forums before! Well, here is my first pipe purchase ever. Going to try it out this afternoon.


----------



## Piper

@cory1984, that is quite a nice haul. The pipe case is very handsome. Too bad they had to bend the stem of the Falcon to get it to fit into the package! 😜


----------



## Fusion

BobP said:


> This where you put your latest pipe purchases? I never came over to this side of the forums before! Well, here is my first pipe purchase ever. Going to try it out this afternoon.
> View attachment 305698


Welcome to the pipe side of the forum, lots of help here if needed, just shout out


----------



## GunnyJ

The latest cellar addition...


----------



## FroOchie

My first pipe came in today and I'm already seeing how dark a rabbit hole this is going to become as I add 3 more to the carts all around the net.


----------



## Piper

FroOchie said:


> My first pipe came in today and I'm already seeing how dark a rabbit hole this is going to become as I add 3 more to the carts all around the net.
> 
> View attachment 305947


Congrats and welcome to the pipe side. Rabbit hole for sure. Nice collection of hooch BTW!


----------



## FroOchie

Piper said:


> Congrats and welcome to the pipe side. Rabbit hole for sure. Nice collection of hooch BTW!


Ha thank you! Its mostly for guests so I like to have a variety. Typically I'm happiest with coffee.


----------



## Scap

Didn't realize these were 3.5ounce tins when I ordered. Hope I like it!


----------



## Piper

Snagged this unsmoked squashed tomato by Cornelius Manz from SP German estates. Threw in a couple of cans Stonehenge.


----------



## Fusion

Nice David, i was just looking at an Ashton on SP, i do love it but its a little too expensive and i REALLY dont need another pipe


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Snagged this unsmoked squashed tomato by Cornelius Manz from SP German estates. Threw in a couple of cans Stonehenge.
> View attachment 306135
> View attachment 306136
> View attachment 306137
> View attachment 306138


Nice David, i was just looking at an Ashton on SP, i do love it but its a little too expensive and i REALLY dont need another pipe


----------



## GunnyJ

The G.L. Pease tins, Happy Brown Bogie, and Sillem's Schwarz are for the cellar, everything else is for use. The jars have 2 oz. of C&D Bayou Night and 1 oz. Dan Tobacco Devil's Holiday. I have to admit, the Devil's Holiday is making me apprehensive...the aroma is really powerful...

The Sillem's Schwarz is manufactured by the same people as the Rattray's Exotic Passion and neither tin was vacuum sealed and the plastic the tobacco comes in isn't sealed up either so I jarred them immediately.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Nice David, i was just looking at an Ashton on SP, i do love it but its a little too expensive and i REALLY dont need another pipe


Thanks Colin. Just when I think I have all the pipes I "need," they pull me back in!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Snagged this unsmoked squashed tomato by Cornelius Manz from SP German estates. Threw in a couple of cans Stonehenge.
> View attachment 306135
> View attachment 306136
> View attachment 306137
> View attachment 306138


That’s another nice one David, @Piper 
BTW @Fusion , I think that we are all past the point of “need”!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

So,,, this was on the front porch when I got home this afternoon,















I’m gonna call it The Rejected Volcano


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> So,,, this was on the front porch when I got home this afternoon,
> View attachment 306222
> View attachment 306223
> 
> I’m gonna call it The Rejected Volcano


That's a beaut

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Nathan @OneStrangeOne, that is spectacular! Enjoy brother!


----------



## cory1984

Wow!! @OneStrangeOne That's really something!


----------



## Fusion

Nice Nathan, who made that?


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## GunnyJ

Some more items for the cellar, 4 ounces of granulated Perique, and a new Stanwell Authentic 83 bent egg...


----------



## cory1984

Mother in law sent my wife a few boxes of junk the other day. She knows I like to dig around and look for treasures. One box had a bunch of old lighters! Most don't even spark, but that's OK, gives me something to tinker with.


----------



## cory1984

cory1984 said:


> Mother in law sent my wife a few boxes of junk the other day. She knows I like to dig around and look for treasures. One box had a bunch of old lighters! Most don't even spark, but that's OK, gives me something to tinker with.


Going through these and discovered that one seems to be an old soft flame butane lighter. It sparks well but there's not butane in it obviously. Butane is a completely different animal from lighter fluid and I'm a bit leary about trying this thing. Anyone know anything about these vintage butane lighters and if they can be dangerous from sitting for so many years? Don't wanna start the weekend by blowing myself up!


----------



## Piper

No clue about whether butane is safe in those lighters but they sure are cool!


----------



## GunnyJ

Another cellar stock-up event at Boswells plus a maple and cherry MM from TobaccoPipes.


----------



## GunnyJ

Mmmm...


----------



## Scap

So turns out I'm a sucker for a free ashtray. And I can't pass up free freight....
I'll post pics when my order lands.


----------



## Scap

USPS, Sunday delivery....


----------



## cory1984

Another pouch of Five Brothers and a couple new Falcon bowls. One rustic Dover and a smooth Bulldog.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> USPS, Sunday delivery....
> View attachment 306811


I know you were really after the ashtray but SP threw in some pretty nice baccy as well!


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> I know you were really after the ashtray but SP threw in some pretty nice baccy as well!


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Mjskia

Very nice haul.


----------



## GunnyJ

This weekends grab...


----------



## GunnyJ

Not tobacco this time...the S. Cosgun (signed) Dr. Watson Meerschaum pipe arrived today.


----------



## Piper

Good looking pipe. There is nothing like a meerschaum.


----------



## GunnyJ

Thanks. Next on the list is (kinda obvious) Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Piper

GunnyJ said:


> Thanks. Next on the list is (kinda obvious) Sherlock Holmes.


Indubitably, my dear Gunny!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cory1984 said:


> Going through these and discovered that one seems to be an old soft flame butane lighter. It sparks well but there's not butane in it obviously. Butane is a completely different animal from lighter fluid and I'm a bit leary about trying this thing. Anyone know anything about these vintage butane lighters and if they can be dangerous from sitting for so many years? Don't wanna start the weekend by blowing myself up!
> View attachment 306500
> View attachment 306501
> View attachment 306502


 I like the one with the pin up girl!


----------



## Mjskia

Just breaking in my new Rossi....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mjskia said:


> Just breaking in my new Rossi....
> View attachment 307537
> View attachment 307538


Nice!


----------



## Fusion

Mjskia said:


> Just breaking in my new Rossi....


Yep nice


----------



## Piper

Love the dark stain!


Mjskia said:


> Just breaking in my new Rossi....
> View attachment 307537
> View attachment 307538


Love the dark stain. Enjoy!


----------



## Mjskia

Some Arango Balkan with my boy Maverick.


----------



## GunnyJ

This just in from P&C (some stuff is on back order), the Red Eye was on sale form $5.99 but that sale is unfortunately over.


----------



## GunnyJ

Made it up to Boswell's today, the Hal O' The Wynd is an indirect suggestion from @Mjskia


----------



## Mjskia

GunnyJ said:


> Made it up to Boswell's today, the Hal O' The Wynd is an indirect suggestion from @Mjskia
> 
> View attachment 307694


Please let me know your thoughts....


----------



## Piper

Took advantage of Tobacco Pipes sale to stock up on Xikar Purofine butane. Based on Nathan @OneStrangeOne's descriptions, I threw in 2 tins each of Capstan Gold and Blue.


----------



## GunnyJ

New Viking Nyborg 605 Scoop.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Took advantage of Tobacco Pipes sale to stock up on Xikar Purofine butane. Based on Nathan @OneStrangeOne's descriptions, I threw in 2 tins each of Capstan Gold and Blue.


I took Nathan's advice as well, and got a tin of Capstan Gold Flake. I received it today, and had to try it. It is fantastic! Lots of hay, and grass and sweet as can be. Not one bit of tongue bite.... Can't imagine how good it will be with some time on it.


----------



## Fusion

I have a Tin of Capstan ready rubbed from Nathan dated 2013 which i believe is one of the origional's, also have some yellow and blue but have not cracked any of them yet, Nathan must have shares in Capstan lol


----------



## Piper

GunnyJ said:


> New Viking Nyborg 605 Scoop.
> 
> View attachment 307761
> View attachment 307762


Beautiful pipe. Is it an army mount?


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> I took Nathan's advice as well, and got a tin of Capstan Gold Flake. I received it today, and had to try it. It is fantastic! Lots of hay, and grass and sweet as can be. Not one bit of tongue bite.... Can't imagine how good it will be with some time on it.


I agree with your impression of Gold Flake. A very nice blend.


----------



## GunnyJ

Piper said:


> Beautiful pipe. Is it an army mount?


Honestly I have no idea (not sure what that is... )










Sorry about the bad lighting.


----------



## Piper

GunnyJ said:


> Honestly I have no idea (not sure what that is... )


The stem plugs into the shank without a tenon, held in place by friction. The big advantage is that the stem can be removed for cleaning before the pipe has cooled without weakening (loosening) the connection. This makes it possible to swab the airway while the pipe is being smoked. It also makes the pipe easier to break down and carry in a pocket, which by legend was favored by soldiers.


----------



## Mjskia

Ordered some Aromatic blends from Boswell that should be here by Monday. Can't wait to test them out. 

Any Boswell smokers here?


----------



## Piper

Just received a perfectly spherical apple nose-warmer carved by Roman Kovalev of Doctor's Pipes in strawberry tree wood.


----------



## GunnyJ

Mjskia said:


> Any Boswell smokers here?


I have some Paradise and Northwind, both of which I like.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Just received a perfectly spherical apple nose-warmer carved by Roman Kovalev of Doctor's Pipes in strawberry tree wood.
> View attachment 307776
> View attachment 307777
> View attachment 307778


Another nice one David


----------



## Mjskia

Just got a MM Cobbit.


----------



## msmith1986

Mjskia said:


> Ordered some Aromatic blends from Boswell that should be here by Monday. Can't wait to test them out.
> 
> Any Boswell smokers here?


I live close to Boswell's and go into the shop periodically. I don't smoke many aro's, but their stuff is all pretty good IMO. Which ones did you order?

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

msmith1986 said:


> I live close to Boswell's and go into the shop periodically. I don't smoke many aro's, but their stuff is all pretty good IMO. Which ones did you order?
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Peaches and Cream
Chocolate Cream
Pipers Pleasure
No Bite DeLite


----------



## msmith1986

Mjskia said:


> Peaches and Cream
> Chocolate Cream
> Pipers Pleasure
> No Bite DeLite


Those are all good, just be aware there is chocolate and vanilla in 3 of them, lol. No bite delight would be my top vote out of those 4, with peach as close second in the summertime. NBD is great with coffee in the morning and with water after dinner, and has a little more complexity than the other 2. You'll be entertained with them I'm sure. 
After that, they have a ton of good English and non-aro blends to keep you busy too. Look at their website and note which blends you'll try that J.M. made and which ones Dan made, and put the 2 against each other. It's fun and we always talk smack back and forth on who is a better blender. J.M. is my dad's age and Dan is my age, but they are both artists when it comes to pipe making and hand blending tobacco. I smoke pretty much all of their English blends, but I've been trying to get Dan to make a more traditional Navy blend with my rum, lol.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

msmith1986 said:


> Those are all good, just be aware there is chocolate and vanilla in 3 of them, lol. No bite delight would be my top vote out of those 4, with peach as close second in the summertime. NBD is great with coffee in the morning and with water after dinner, and has a little more complexity than the other 2. You'll be entertained with them I'm sure.
> After that, they have a ton of good English and non-aro blends to keep you busy too. Look at their website and note which blends you'll try that J.M. made and which ones Dan made, and put the 2 against each other. It's fun and we always talk smack back and forth on who is a better blender. J.M. is my dad's age and Dan is my age, but they are both artists when it comes to pipe making and hand blending tobacco. I smoke pretty much all of their English blends, but I've been trying to get Dan to make a more traditional Navy blend with my rum, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Thanks for all the information. 

I figured these would be good for summer that's why I got them. I'm mostly an English & Balkan smoker myself, but sometimes get smoked out if you know what I mean.

I tried the Chocolate earlier, and I really liked it. I also have a Chocolate from Wilke that is excellent as well, but a bit nuttier due to the Burleys. I got four Aromatics from Wilke as well who's is my local shop. John is a master at blending, and does it all on site like J.M. & Dan. I can spend hours in the shop when I go. Buy some tobacco's, and sit in the lounge, and smoke like a runaway train, lol.

I'm always trying different blends. It's half of the fun for me. So I end up with tons of jarred tobacco blends, and always have something different to smoke. I rarely smoke a particular blend for more than a couple days.

I hear Boswell's Northwoods is excellent, so I'll likely place another order, and add that. Can you recommend any other English/Balkan blends from Boswell? Maybe a VaPer or two if you smoke them. See, this is how I end up with so much tobacco, but I Know we all do the same thing😁


----------



## msmith1986

Mjskia said:


> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> I figured these would be good for summer that's why I got them. I'm mostly an English & Balkan smoker myself, but sometimes get smoked out if you know what I mean.
> 
> I tried the Chocolate earlier, and I really liked it. I also have a Chocolate from Wilke that is excellent as well, but a bit nuttier due to the Burleys. I got four Aromatics from Wilke as well who's is my local shop. John is a master at blending, and does it all on site like J.M. & Dan. I can spend hours in the shop when I go. Buy some tobacco's, and sit in the lounge, and smoke like a runaway train, lol.
> 
> I'm always trying different blends. It's half of the fun for me. So I end up with tons of jarred tobacco blends, and always have something different to smoke. I rarely smoke a particular blend for more than a couple days.
> 
> I hear Boswell's Northwoods is excellent, so I'll likely place another order, and add that. Can you recommend any other English/Balkan blends from Boswell? Maybe a VaPer or two if you smoke them. See, this is how I end up with so much tobacco, but I Know we all do the same thing


Yes, Northwoods is great, I smoke that one a lot. Imperial English and Military Force are both great as well. Private Stock is the go-to VaPer from Boswell, simple but very good.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just picked up this Chris Morgan Bones Bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Mjskia said:


> Just picked up this Chris Morgan Bones Bulldog.
> View attachment 307997


Heard good things about them, have you finished it with anything? looks dark


----------



## Mjskia

Fusion said:


> Heard good things about them, have you finished it with anything? looks dark


Just some Olive Oil. It's a great smoker


----------



## Mjskia

Fusion said:


> Heard good things about them, have you finished it with anything? looks dark


You should pick one up, they are great smokers. I have three, and they all smoke fantastic. I doubt you can find a better smoking pipe for the price. I would still love to have a Savinelli and/or a Comoy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hey David! @Piper did you get another Wasp?
I noticed SP had a couple earlier today.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hey David! @Piper did you get another Wasp?
> I noticed SP had a couple earlier today.


I got a mail about them yesterday, when i looked they were both sold, i think David snapped them up


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hey David! @Piper did you get another Wasp?
> I noticed SP had a couple earlier today.





Fusion said:


> I got a mail about them yesterday, when i looked they were both sold, i think David snapped them up


LOL. I did hear about those pipes awhile ago but passed. I'm topped out on Wolfgang Beckers, and pipes generally, for the time being.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> LOL. I did hear about those pipes awhile ago but passed. I'm topped out on Wolfgang Beckers, and pipes generally, for the time being.


You might be close to topping out on Castello too. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> You might be close to topping out on Castello too.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


You are correct my friend!


----------



## msmith1986

Mjskia said:


> Just some Olive Oil. It's a great smoker


Be careful using olive oil on briar, it will go right through the wood and taste it in your smoke even with only a little bit. I only use olive oil when I carve olive wood pipes. In a pinch a little coconut oil will work better. Several pipes I've made and don't plan on selling I let darken naturally from smoking and the oils from my hand (since I hold and rarely clench). Since I make pipes and cutting boards I use my own oil/wax blend for finishing, but if you can find Howard brand butcher block conditioner it's the same ingredients I use in my blend. Bee's wax, FG mineral oil, and carnauba wax, that's it.
In this picture the Morgan Bones poker was only darkened by me holding it, and the top pipe is one I carved and finished/protected with my oil/wax blend. I'm old school, so oil cured and no buffing is what I do primarily.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Beautiful workmanship on the pipe you carved!


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Beautiful workmanship on the pipe you carved!


That thing has sand pits everywhere you can't see in the picture above. I was going to do some spot rustication but decided to leave it genuine and hand finished to show to uniqueness of every piece of briar. 























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> That thing has sand pits everywhere you can't see in the picture above. I was going to do some spot rustication but decided to leave it genuine and hand finished to show to uniqueness of every piece of briar.


Good decision. The "flaws" add to it's beauty IMHO.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Good decision. The "flaws" add to it's beauty IMHO.


That's what I thought. Genuine, not hiding anything like most rustications do.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Snagged a Doctor's calabash in strawberry wood off Smoking Pipes estates, plus an ounce of MacBaren's ODF, which I've never tried, and another bottle of obsidian oil for my vulcanite stems. The picture gives some perspective on the relative size of the pipe. The rim is polymerized whale bone but the bowl is briar. It's in pristine condition—not even broken in. I highly recommend SP estates for service, price and condition.


----------



## Scap

Traded some cigars for this


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Traded some cigars for this
> View attachment 308563


Must have been some nice cigars!


----------



## DSturg369

You folks are giving me that itch again.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> View attachment 308515
> Snagged a Doctor's calabash in strawberry wood off Smoking Pipes estates, plus an ounce of MacBaren's ODF, which I've never tried, and another bottle of obsidian oil for my vulcanite stems. The picture gives some perspective on the relative size of the pipe. The rim is polymerized whale bone but the bowl is briar. It's in pristine condition—not even broken in. I highly recommend SP estates for service, price and condition.


Very nice. You should really like that ODF, I love it. I only have the flake, never tried the RR. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Very nice. You should really like that ODF, I love it. I only have the flake, never tried the RR. Let me know how you like it!


Will do. I bought an ounce of bulk to try because it has components that are similar to Solani Silver Flake, which I really like and has been out of stock for a long time. It doesn't really taste like Silver Flake but, after two bowls, I really like it.


----------



## Piper

Got this in the mail today. (Not the pipe!) I would have bought more of the 50g sealed tins for aging but this was the last one. The contents of the two 100g tins were transferred immediately into a quart ball jar.


----------



## GunnyJ

SmokingPipes had a sale on C&D so I bolstered the cellar...


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Will do. I bought an ounce of bulk to try because it has components that are similar to Solani Silver Flake, which I really like and has been out of stock for a long time. It doesn't really taste like Silver Flake but, after two bowls, I really like it.


It's much after it has a few years on it. I have some with 4 years on it that I currently smoke, and recently bought a pound box to age. Definitely a difference after aging. If you want to try some with 4 years on it, let me know, and I'll send a sample.


----------



## Mjskia

Scap said:


> Traded some cigars for this
> View attachment 308563


Awesome, congratulations brother.


----------



## Mjskia

Picked up a new Stanwell Viking recently. Very nice pipe.


----------



## DSturg369

A little cellar padding from P&C...


----------



## GunnyJ

Went to a B&M in the big city...was not expecting to find this score


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet!


----------



## Mjskia

The Navy Flake is outstanding. I pretty sure Sam's Flake is a Lakeland blend though I've never had it. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## DSturg369

And the insanity continues...


----------



## Piper

NIce! Enjoy!


----------



## GunnyJ

Was happy to finally get the box in the mail...was not happy that all four tins came unsealed...Nobody fret though, they're jarred up and all taken care of...


----------



## Scap

GunnyJ said:


> Was happy to finally get the box in the mail...was not happy that all four tins came unsealed...Nobody fret though, they're jarred up and all taken care of...
> 
> View attachment 309379
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309380


If I'm not mistaken, the square tins tend to have weak seals versus the round tins.


----------



## Mjskia

Scap said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the square tins tend to have weak seals versus the round tins.


interest:
Thought this might be of interest.
“ PLEASE READ BEFORE PLACING YOUR ORDER
A good portion of our recent Samuel Gawith order arrived from the manufacturer with the bottom of the tins dented.

Iwan Ries & Co. had the option of retuning them, however, we would not have received replacements as they were already sold out.

Iwan Ries & Co. has checked each tin to ensure that the vacuum seal has not been compromised.

Although you may receive a slightly dented tin, the tobacco on the inside is in perfect condition and ready to smoke.“

A tin manufacturer that had been supplying Gawith (and, I think, Germain) stopped making their tins circa 2019. The tins that Gawith has been able to source won’t stand up to the vacuum pressures needed to assure a seal . The cardboard insert at the top of the tins is there to provide some extra rigidity so the top won’t cave in. All the stress goes to the bottom. If those four corners are indented, the seal is solid, as Ries says. I personally opened two tins of SG that I received in the September distributor release. Rather than a “whoosh” the sound was more like a rifle shot. The tobacco inside was dryer than usual for SG, which meant I didn’t have to use a blowtorch for further drying.


----------



## GunnyJ

Mjskia said:


> ...the bottom of the tins dented...


That's an understatement...whoever is trying to seal those has one hell of a vacuum...and they've be like this at least all year. But the tobacco seems good, a bit dry for SG as you said, but I think it'll all be OK...


----------



## Piper

Based on the description of the contents, I decided to pick up three tins of this limited edition C&D blend. I'll open one and age the other two. The virginias were grown near where I grew up in southern Ontario.


----------



## msmith1986

Stopped in the shop for some refills while I was in the neighborhood today.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Not technically a "pipe purchase", but it's definitely a "pipe related purchase". Picked up a used barrister bookcase for "show and tell" 😁. Still need to get it arranged just right...


----------



## Piper

That is a handsome cabinet. Pretty good-looking collection of baccy too!


----------



## GunnyJ

Local B&M had some treasures today. Took a chance on the SG 2013 Limited Edition, but it was only $25 so I figured I'd take the gamble. Got it home and as our good friend Bradley (YouTube STUFFandTHINGS) would call it, the moisture content is fossilized mastodon. The rehydration process has begun. At least the tin of Sam's Flake wasn't crushed.


----------



## Piper

GunnyJ said:


> Local B&M had some treasures today. Took a chance on the SG 2013 Limited Edition, but it was only $25 so I figured I'd take the gamble. Got it home and as our good friend Bradley (YouTube STUFFandTHINGS) would call it, the moisture content is fossilized mastodon. The rehydration process has begun. At least the tin of Sam's Flake wasn't crushed.


Nice pick-up! Worst case scenario: you can use the Limited Edition in your submission to Greg Pease.


----------



## GunnyJ

Piper said:


> Nice pick-up! Worst case scenario: you can use the Limited Edition in your submission to Greg Pease.


Maybe I can since I've successfully rehydrated it. I know it's an aromatic blend but maybe I should get a little age on it before trying it... 😂.


----------



## Piper

GunnyJ said:


> Maybe I can since I've successfully rehydrated it. I know it's an aromatic blend but maybe I should get a little age on it before trying it... 😂.
> 
> View attachment 309771


Good idea. The 2013 limited edition is only 8 years old. It could probably use another couple of decades! 😜


----------



## GunnyJ

Not so much a purchase as a build...I saw a pipe valet on Pinterest so I decided to make one. Made it from poplar and oiled it with food grade mineral oil (for butcher blocks). It was a fun little project, unfortunately the lighting really shows the two seams near the bottom.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Hello old friend.


----------



## Mjskia

Today's mail call....


----------



## DSturg369

And the cellar gets a little bigger...









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## DSturg369

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 310678


Sweet!


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 310678


Phew! Nathan, I was worried you were going to run out of baccy. 😜


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Phew! Nathan, I was worried you were going to run out of baccy. 😜


It was a close one!


----------



## GunnyJ

Arrived today. This also came with Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired (4 oz). Smoking Pipes doesn't describe the Scotch Flake as having a Cocoa / Chocolate flavoring (Tobacco Reviews does as I now see), so I was surprised to open the bag and smell dark chocolate. It actually smells really good!


----------



## awk6898

Stopped by the B&M today and picked up some goodies. A few tins of stuff they had on sale and a Capri pipe.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

awk6898 said:


> Stopped by the B&M today and picked up some goodies. A few tins of stuff they had on sale and a Capri pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Nice score...Wish my B&M wasn't trying to retire off their tin sales.


----------



## Mjskia

Scap said:


> Nice score...Wish my B&M wasn't trying to retire off their tin sales.


Unfortunately it seems all the B&M stores are charging $20 - $25 for tins. I still buy from them when I stop in though. I really can't blame them though. Internet sales are literally putting them out of business. No way can the Mom & Pop shop compete with multimillion dollar on line businesses. Yes, I too buy on line to save money, but I do support the B&M when I can. The internet has ruined all the Mom & Pop stores, not just the tobacco/pipe shops.


----------



## GunnyJ

The two local B&M shops I go to are very competitive with Internet shops. Not necessarily with price but with product. Since March I have picked up at least a dozen tins and three 8 ounce bags of various Esoterica blends in one shop, and a variety of Gawith blends at the other. Their prices are very close to what the Internet shops sell for, IF the Internet shops ever have those brands. Both B&Ms are close to an hour away but I know if I go to one I'll be able to find brands and blends I can't get online, which can make the drive worth it.

Speaking of online purchases...


----------



## GunnyJ

Getting ready for the holidays...


----------



## GunnyJ

After 8 months in a wishlist the Sherlock Holmes Meerschaum has been acquired and joins Dr. Watson!


----------



## Piper

Elementary!


----------



## GunnyJ

Indubitably!


----------



## awk6898

Really enjoyed the Nutty Irishman when I tried it last week. Sooooo...Went back today to get a few more tins to put away. Plus picked up my first try at a cake press and a holiday blend from 2018 that upon cracking the tin (I have zero impulse control) filled my car with the most amazing hot cocoa scent.  It might not make it to December. I think there was one tin of it left that I might have to go back for.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Today's haul.
I'm working so much that I may never touch half the stuff I'm buying....but the world could stop spinning tomorrow, so I'm gonna keep buying. Lol


----------



## GunnyJ

Had to replenish the blending stock with some perique, black cavendish, and matured red Virginia. The rest is just a bonus!


----------



## Olecharlie

A good read. 






A Pipe Prank Played on Mark Twain | Smokingpipes


Learn more about Sam Clemens, whose pen name was Mark Twain, and a prank once played on him.




www.smokingpipes.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Taking Capstan off the wish list...


----------



## Piper

Former 60th Anniversary paneled billiard estate. The pipe is rather petite but a little gem in pristine condition.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake briefly in stock.


----------



## GunnyJ

Piper said:


> Solani Silver Flake briefly in stock.


Watch City Cigar and Pipe has 100g tins of Silver Flake in stock...get you some!


----------



## GunnyJ

Magnum Opus and Viprati now off the wish list.


----------



## Scap

GunnyJ said:


> Magnum Opus and Viprati now off the wish list.
> 
> View attachment 312139


MO is good. I've never had Viprati so interested in hearing your thoughts on it.


----------



## GunnyJ

Scap said:


> MO is good. I've never had Viprati so interested in hearing your thoughts on it.


I put them both in the cellar, it'll be awhile before I try them out.


----------



## GunnyJ

I tried to resist but strength is irrelevant, resistance is futile...


----------



## GunnyJ

Just received 8" of Happy (Brown) Bogie Twist, 1" of Black Irish X Twist, and an ounce of Second Breakfast from The Country Squire.


----------



## GunnyJ

A small purchase...


----------



## GunnyJ

Two more blends off the wish list, three to go.


----------



## GunnyJ

Sixpence is off the wish list, two left...


----------



## Piper

@*GunnyJ, I believe you changed your avatar. Looks like some historical figure but I can't figure out who it is. *


----------



## GunnyJ

Piper said:


> @*GunnyJ, I believe you changed your avatar. Looks like some historical figure but I can't figure out who it is. *


I did just to change things up. It's the statue of Dante in Verona.


----------



## Piper

Very cool. It's the 700th Anniversary of his death this year. I have a friend who is making a documentary about Dante.


----------



## GunnyJ

Verona is on my list of places to return...a real gem.


----------



## GunnyJ

The wish list at P&C is now cleared...


----------



## Olecharlie

Some English blends from Smokers Abbey house blends 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Topping off the cellar. After building up a respectable cellar over the year I think it's time to cool my jets...


----------



## Piper

GunnyJ said:


> Topping off the cellar. After building up a respectable cellar over the year I think it's time to cool my jets...


Famous last words! Nice haul.


----------



## GunnyJ

Piper said:


> Famous last words! Nice haul.


LOL...I know...but instead of buying commercial blends I really want to improve on what I've put together.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Stanwell Pipe of the Year 2020. Got myself a birthday present


----------



## bearinvt

MarshWheeling said:


> Stanwell Pipe of the Year 2020. Got myself a birthday present


Happy Birthday brother! Nice present!


----------



## Piper

MarshWheeling said:


> Stanwell Pipe of the Year 2020. Got myself a birthday present


Nice pipe!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Christmas present, Ryan Alden paneled billiard


----------



## Piper

Beautiful pipe Nathan!


----------



## Scap




----------



## GunnyJ

I know I said I was going to curtail my purchases (and I did...no...really) but Boswell's had Devil's Holiday in bulk for sale and I couldn't resist.



















This tobacco arrived in perfect shape and smells like dessert. Must not...get...fork...


----------



## Piper

GunnyJ said:


> I know I said I was going to curtail my purchases (and I did...no...really) but Boswell's had Devil's Holiday in bulk for sale and I couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 314210
> 
> 
> View attachment 314209
> 
> 
> This tobacco arrived in perfect shape and smells like dessert. Must not...get...fork...


Hard to resist the Devil.


----------



## Piper

Two new Castello great lines. The top one is an estate fiammata. Like all the great lines I've tried, these are beautifully made and great smokers.


----------



## Piper

More pipe pix:

A 1982 Castello great line dublin sitter I've yet to smoke!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mail call!


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mail call!
> View attachment 315237


Look, Dino! Toes!!!!


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Look, Dino! Toes!!!!


I thought this was the classy side of the forum. My most hated part of summer. 

Never woulda thought @OneStrangeOne was one of them shoeless hippie types..

Isn't there somethin about "slippers and pipe" in a book somewhere? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> I thought this was the classy side of the forum. My most hated part of summer.
> 
> Never woulda thought @OneStrangeOne was one of them shoeless hippie types..
> 
> Isn't there somethin about "slippers and pipe" in a book somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, even got a pair of hippie sandals! I do have a pair of slippers but the last time I looked, they looked a bit spidery.


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oh yeah, even got a pair of hippie sandals! I do have a pair of slippers but the last time I looked, they looked a bit spidery.


velvet with rhinestones?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> velvet with rhinestones?


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oh yeah, even got a pair of hippie sandals! I do have a pair of slippers but the last time I looked, they looked a bit spidery.


Nothing would bring me joy, like seeing Nathan in a pair of Birkenstocks smoking a pipe!


----------



## Scap

Mail call!


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> Mail call!
> View attachment 315315


what...no toes????


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> what...no toes????


PM sent.


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> what...no toes????


I'm gonna buy myself a pair of flip flops ....JUST TO SMACK YOU WITH..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

207gm Castello collection great line pezzo unico. Not a clencher but surprisingly comfortable in hand. For comparison, the pipe in the second photo is a Dunhill group 6.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> 207gm Castello collection great line pezzo unico. Not a clencher but surprisingly comfortable in hand. For comparison, the pipe in the second photo is a Dunhill group 6.
> View attachment 315399
> View attachment 315400
> View attachment 315401


Nice! She’s looker!


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! She’s looker!


Thanks Nathan. She's a beast. Luckily she smokes just as well as a pipe a third her size! 😜


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Piper said:


> 207gm Castello collection great line pezzo unico. Not a clencher but surprisingly comfortable in hand. For comparison, the pipe in the second photo is a Dunhill group 6.
> View attachment 315399
> View attachment 315400
> View attachment 315401


You could almost fit that whole tin in that pipe, LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You could almost fit that whole tin in that pipe, LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! You can almost hear an echo from the bottom of the chamber. Seriously, it was hard to reach the tobacco at the bottom with the lighter. I folded and stuffed a flake which is my favorite way to smoke them. But I will have to be more careful about how I pack this beast so that it does't need too many relights after it gets going. The pipe is kind of a novelty item but I've wanted one like this since I saw something similar online several years ago. It was surprisingly reasonable—or maybe not surprisingly considering how small the market must be for pipes like this LOL.


----------



## Piper

This Castello poker was listed on the site of a popular pipes and tobacco vendor for at least a couple of weeks, which surprised me because Castellos in the "epoca" finish rarely come up for sale. This epoca is in the dripped-wax motif.


----------



## zcziggy

That's a great looking pipe


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> This Castello poker was listed on the site of a popular pipes and tobacco vendor for at least a couple of weeks, which surprised me because Castellos in the "epoca" finish rarely come up for sale. This epoca is in the dripped-wax motif.
> View attachment 315433
> 
> View attachment 315432


Dang, kinda like it. I’m starting to get itchy looking at these!


----------



## GunnyJ

This arrived today - two tins of Squadron Leader (dated June 10, 2021) and 3 ounces of G&H Brown Irish Rope.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I have zero self-restraint,,, I’ve been wanting a Silver Grey Hawkbill ever since I first saw her work several years ago, (I should have bought one or two then) they are actually kinda hard to find these days and sell about as fast as they’re listed. Well I found one today and without a second thought jumped on it.
I’ll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> I have zero self-restraint,,, I’ve been wanting a Silver Grey Hawkbill ever since I first saw her work several years ago, (I should have bought one or two then) they are actually kinda hard to find these days and sell about as fast as they’re listed. Well I found one today and without a second thought jumped on it.
> I’ll post pics when it arrives.


That's awesome Nathan. She crafts beautiful pipes, and as I understand, they are also amazing smokers. Looking forward to seeing this one!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Silver Grey Hawk’s egg with green Cumberland


----------



## GunnyJ

Picked up some C&D cellar series for my cellar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Walt Cannoy’s Cardinal House bamboo Brandy


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Those are both beautiful pipes Nathan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Great looking pipe Nathan. The two-tone stain and cumberland stem really complement each other.


----------



## GunnyJ

Picked these up at Smoking Pipes, first time seeing this blend available online.


----------



## awk6898

Couple used eBay purchases.
A Barontini and a Cassillero. I know nothing about pipe brands. Just thought I liked the shape and they still function. LOL worth the $25 a piece to me I guess.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Got a notice from TP that Solani 660 was back in stock. Snagged four 100g tins and tried to order some ABF but it was already sold out. The 660 was gone probably within half an hour! I hate that this stuff has to be jarred but it's one of my faves so happy to have it in the cellar.


----------



## Piper

Castello 75th Anniversary shape 33 "chubby Canadian" pot.


----------



## Piper

In the same order: 10 x Castello flexible pipe cleaners.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Castello 75th Anniversary shape 33 "chubby Canadian" pot.
> View attachment 317650
> View attachment 317651
> View attachment 317652


Sweet, That’s a nice one!


----------



## awk6898

Before purchase...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

and after.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Nice rack!


----------



## Scap

Latest delivery.


----------



## awk6898

Latest online purchase.









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

First Tobacco purchase for a long time


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren pure Virginia


----------

